# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Bink's WotR part 2: The Gray Garrison and beyond!

## Farmerbink

In the echoes of Kenabres' fall, the very shadow of Khorramzadeh's footsteps, the heroes find themselves beset on all sides by demonic forces.  They have survived the literal fall, as the very earth itself attempted to swallow them at the demon lord's behest.  Terendelev has fallen, the ancient protector's last act being to ensure their survival.

They came together in the tunnels, the unlikely company of demonic and angelic.  After many days beneath the city, they returned to the ruins of what was once their home.  Along the way, they routed a small cadre of cultists, and enlisted the aid of perhaps the most oppressed of all.  They witnessed the literal divinity of Torag's favor.  With allies and refugees alike behind them, the heroes have fought tooth and nail to maintain a foothold in the shattered city.  Finally, thanks to their own discoveries and the work of Irabeth's scouts, the greatest immediate threat has been made known.  

The cultists aim to use the remains of the ward stone to trigger an attack the likes of which has never been seen.  The heroes have now infiltrated the overrun garrison, and seek to put an end to the cultist's foul plot.  In order to save the world, they may well have to doom it, first.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Holy smokes!  We done filled up a 50-page thread with shenanigans!  Thank you all for sticking with it for so long!  Let's see if we can't do it again!  :Small Big Grin:  :Small Big Grin: 


Previous thread

----------


## Farmerbink

Elrembriel hurries past the altar to examine the source of her arcane inspiration, even as Aurora gently chastises the wizard's haste.  As Aurora approaches, the undeniable smell of rotting flesh assails her senses (along with those of others nearby).  The grotesque mass- something of an insectoid 'statue' stitched together from portions of clearly human origin- is truly enormous.  Easily 8 feet in length, with a greater girth than the average man, the sheer weight of flesh makes it prove unwieldy at best.  Coupled with unreliable gripping points due to its odd shape, pieces tending to tear at random, and...  fluids that the heroes try to put from their mind, it almost immediately becomes clear that any shred of propriety will be a noteworthy task to accomplish.

Elrembriel, for her efforts, quickly discovers a faintly glowing rectangular outline.  It's as if the wall _knows_ that the party is here for noble purpose, and desires to reveal its hidden secrets to you.  However, as you further inspect the area, no apparent opening mechanism reveals itself.  Clearly, powerful magic is at work.  Elrembriel continues to focus, allowing her magical sight to penetrate the outermost shell of the door's protective auras.  She places her hand against the seam, and begins to trace the doorway's edges.  Almost immediately, she falls unconscious.

*Spoiler: Elrembriel only*
Show

One moment, the door fills your vision.  It makes itself known to you even while hiding its truest secrets.  Your hands gently trace the doorway, while your eyes see the masterful hinges and glides beneath the stone.  The quality of handiwork is exceptional, even for a place that clearly warranted the most skilled of craftsmen.  

A flash of light erupts _behind_ your eyes, blinding you, and casting your world into darkness so deep even your ancestral heritage fails to penetrate its depths.  A voice fills your head, echoing and ringing with undeniable force.  For a moment, it almost feels as if your brain will burst, the sensation is so great.

"Girl."  The word echoes for a heartbeat- you still have a pulse, that's a good sign!  "Why do you invade my sanctum?"
*Spoiler: Everyone else *only**
Show

The event taking place with Elrembriel is similar to the movie "Contact."  She will experience minutes or hours as necessary, based on the progression of her encounter.  From your perspective, she will regain consciousness almost as quickly as she lost it.  There won't be sufficient time past to fret much about her state.  Surprise and concern will be in order, but not an awful lot past that.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I have a few questions for everyone (else, as applicable).  
1: Did you leave the fallen cultists and Tieflings upstairs?  That space will continue to be difficult terrain until they are moved somewhere else (which itself will then be either difficult terrain or impassible).  
2: What are your characters doing right now?  Specific details about which rooms you're inspecting and what you're looking for while there is in order.

A brief recap: 
-The guards were two erstwhile humans infested with demonic influence.  The demonic influence melted away; the husks that were once people did not.
-There is a defaced frieze in the foyer.
-There are marred portraits in the meeting hall, along with a few smashed marble planters.
-The demons befouled the small shrine with mud and excrement, its small alter broken into pieces.
-You found the bodies of two knights in the museum.  Demons used their heads as projectiles when Aurora opened the door.
-There was once an elegant woodwork rail along the stairway.  The demons destroyed it almost in full, leaving splinters scattered on the floor below (I should perhaps have treated some of that area as difficult terrain or caltrops, but you got off easy!  :Small Wink: ).
-The demons thoroughly abused the temple proper.  They partially smashed or otherwise defaced 6 stone statues, upturned the alabaster altar, and desecrated it with a hideous figure stitched together of human flesh.  They smeared the floors with blood and filth, and used the room as if a rat's nest- even sleeping under the metaphorical shadow of the insectoid figure.
-The alchemist made use of the priest's chambers as his own space.  You haven't actually had time to investigate it yet, as your only entrance prior to now was in the midst of combat.  In the interest of timing, I'll post the description here.

*Priest's chambers:* A long table and six chairs have been pushed against the western wall.  Opposite them, a tapestry depicting a map of Mendev hangs from a silver rod.  The tapestry has been slashed several times, though its usefulness spared it full destruction.  A single bedroll lies near a table covered with alchemical devices.  A long wooden sword case lies among the paraphernalia, wrapped with cord as if for careful transportation.
*Spoiler: Loot!*
Show

The alchemical equipment is, in fact, a masterwork alchemy lab.
*Spoiler: Only if you open the swordcase*
Show

It's a +1 evil outsider bane longsword.  It's also Irabeth's father's heirloom blade!  She'll be pretty stoked about this.
*Spoiler: Paper in the swordcase*
Show










> *Spoiler: in Elrembriel's mind*
> Show
> 
> Elembriel is struck dumb for a few moments. Incoherent thoughts fill her mind, dreams of falling, a vision of the face of the demon touching her scarred cheek, the sight of piles of bodies left to rot in Kenabres' streets.
> 
> The voice nearly strikes her deaf as well as blind, but brings her thoughts back to a semblance of order.
> 
> "Er... Hum... I was hoping to find a hidden passage towards the floors upstairs."
> 
> ...





> *Spoiler: In Elrembriel's Mind*
> Show
> 
> "My names are many," the thunder replies.  "The Inheritor is one.."
> 
> For several long moments, Elrembriel is forced to consider whether or not she has truly been struck deaf.  The sheer depth of the void she now 'perceives' threatens to swallow her, casting her analytical mind into nothingness from which she may never escape.  After what feels like an eternity, your senses once more erupt with unimaginable sound.  
> 
> "Even against demons, subterfuge is to be condemned, for those who abuse it are no better than the darkness against which they purportedly strive.  Why do you seek such among my sanctum?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

*Spoiler: in Elrembriel's mind*
Show

The elf girl suddenly feels younger, even more so than she is - a mere baby in face of unspeakable power.

"Er... Er... Because I didn't know any better? Sorry...

I wanted to search the whole first floor really. Not especially here. I know it is a sacred place. The demons... Er... Really damaged it. We have been trying to clean up a bit... But, hum, there's a lot to do. 

I... Er... I think the real reason is, I was afraid. I am afraid. Terrified really. I have never been in war... And the fight... I thought I was going to die. So if they ambushed us above... If they are demons now, not just cultists... I don't know."

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: Elrembriel*
Show

Somehow, you can _feel_ the consciousness smiling.  It is... odd, however.  There is mirth, but there is also determination- an eager urge to press on to combat, victory, _righteousness._ 

A warrior appears before you.  Despite the bleak lack of light, she is fully visible.  Clad in full plate, she bears a peaked shield emblazoned with a glowing blade.  The blade is mirrored in her other hand, casting light into the darkness and serving as a beacon in the landscape of emptiness.  Short-cropped black hair frames a face both stony and beautiful- the very embodiment of human health and practicality.  


"War."  She smiles again, somehow both setting you at ease and at the same time calling you forward.  "War is something I know.  Seek my blessing against the demons, girl..."  The woman smiles, pointing to your chest with her radiant blade.  "... and you shall have it."


Suddenly, your eyes fly open.  The door remains outlined before your eyes, its mechanism now obviously a command word.  In the sudden absence of glory, the sheer _wrongness,_ the vile affront of the cultist's desecration seems even more offensive than it did before.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel stands, unsteadily, on her feet. A light seems to shine in her eyes, that just wasn't there before.

"I saw _her_", she says, simply, softly, in her tiny, sibilant voice. "I knew... Gods existed, you know, created the world, everything. I just didn't know a god could be a _person_".

"And she called me. _Me!_ Called me to seek her blessing in the war against the demons."

She seems in such awe that her gaze doesn't focus on her surroundings, as if she wasn't really among the group.

Then, suddenly, she snaps into focus. "And I will. Seek it. I don't know how, but, Ser Pelleas, I trust you will show me."

Aurora looks at the girl in newfound admiration. "Whatever you did, Elrembriel, or told Her, She must have found you a person to trust. May that blessing carry you, and us, wherever this war leads us."

With a half-smile, the paladin adds, "Oh, and of course one way to seek her blessing is to restore this place of worship. Now you understand why we were so insistent on doing that without delay!"

Nodding, the young elf wizard gets to work. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Other than acid that might clean some stains (but possibly doing damage in the process) she doesn't have much as tools but will do as best possible.

----------


## MuffinMan

> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> I have a few questions for everyone (else, as applicable).  
> 1: Did you leave the fallen cultists and Tieflings upstairs?  That space will continue to be difficult terrain until they are moved somewhere else (which itself will then be either difficult terrain or impassible).  
> 2: What are your characters doing right now?  Specific details about which rooms you're inspecting and what you're looking for while there is in order.


*Spoiler: Response to OOC*
Show

1. I think we should leave the fallen enemies them upstairs, but pile the bodies on top of each other and against the walls in such a way as to leave the main passageway unobstructed.

2. Waylan is looking for the best place to make use of his Mending orison, which has a 10 minute cast time. From the description I think that the smaller shrine/altar would be a good target for this, while the other PCs explore rooms and/or clean up the main altar.

(He can also cast Create Water a few times if that will help others to wash away blood/filth.)





> Elrembriel stands, unsteadily, on her feet. A light seems to shine in her eyes, that just wasn't there before.
> 
> "I saw _her_", she says, simply, softly, in her tiny, sibilant voice. "I knew... Gods existed, you know, created the world, everything. I just didn't know a god could be a _person_".
> 
> "And she called me. _Me!_ Called me to seek her blessing in the war against the demons."


Waylan comes running once Elrembriel's fall and recovery are made know to him. He takes in her story with widening eyes. "You - you had a direct communication with the goddess? She manifested herself to you, as a human? It is a miracle..." The holy man falls silent for a while, struck with the sudden implications of Elrembriel's story. A nagging voice sounds at the back of his mind, _But this elf girl? What is so special about her that the gods favor her with their direct contact? Lord Erastil, why have you been silent since you first called me to this place..._

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

As noted in a phone conversation, I already posted that Filburn would be dragging bodies downstairs. We should not be searching them where a door can open on us and an ambush appear without warning.

As for cleaning and repairing the temple, Filburn will help with heavy lifting (literally), but is not religious enough to focus on detailed cleaning. He will readily help to do what can be done to show appropriate respect to the dead (especially the honorable dead), but without the time or facilities to do more he will tend to the practical. His priority is not adding us to the list of the dead.

Once the bodies have been searched and the rooms given a quick sweep he will stand guard against ambushes from upstairs. Perception modifier of +9.

After searching the dead and confirming that the rooms on the first floor are clear of enemies, Filburn stands at the door to the stairway, listening and watching for any indication of a counterattack. When the sound of Elrembriel falling reaches him he asks over the Message spell, "What was that? Is everyone alright? The demons and their cultists have not come down this way - do I need to come to all of you?"

*Spoiler: Regarding Loot*
Show

Filburn has a Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, so he doesn't need healing potions.

He would take one scroll each of Cause Fear and Comprehend Languages (which he can use without chance of failure since they are on the Bard spell list).

Honestly, I think those are the only items that really make much sense for Filburn to consider from the pile...

----------


## Gwynfrid

"A miracle? Yes, this may be the right word... Although I read that people in different religions view the definition in, er... more than one way." The elf girl, visibly unfamiliar with theological concerns, swiftly changes the subject. "She talked to me as a person, showed herself as a person. Nothing like a grand intervention of some being of unspeakable power or whatever..."

The wizard girl, however inexperienced she is with the human world, somehow senses Waylan's unease. She looks at him with her serious, pale blue eyes. "And I think... I think she would have done the same with any of us. She, er, didn't say I was chosen or anything... I was just first to put my hand on this hidden door."

*Spoiler: Regarding loot*
Show

Elrembriel and Aurora already drank one CLW each. There are 2 left, up to you guys but if I were Filburn or Irabeth I would partake.

Elrembriel can take one comprehend languages scroll, and optionally one cause fear scroll but is equally happy to let Waylan have it.

Aurora would of course benefit from the ring of protection, but the other front-line combatants could use it too. Looking at the discussion in the Hangout, I suggest Morevek takes the ring and Aurora the potion of barkskin.

Also somebody should take the Spider Climb. Useful for going behind enemy lines in a situation such as the recent one. Especially if you can do Vanish or similar. 

Other items such as weapons and armor, including the leather +1 aren't useful. Stack them up for selling later.

Unholy water: I would just pour the flasks out, but not inside. Outside in the street would be fine. The unholy symbols can probably be destroyed in the course of even our minimal cleanup action.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek, having appointed himself something of a bodyguard for Elrembriel while her attention is focused on the detection of secret passages, watches her efforts from a few feet away. He darts forward to catch the slender elf girl, lowering her gently to the ground for the brief moment of her unconsciousness, but in his momentary surprise is unable to gather his surging thoughts to form a comment before her recovery becomes apparent.

"All appears... well, for the moment, Filburn. Elrembriel will have to share her... encounter in less pressing times, but it appears for the moment that we must... ameliorate the condition of this place to proceed." The uncertainty in the tiefling's voice is evident over the _Message_ spell.

Disgusted at the mass of flesh and stymied by the combination of fluids and solids that obscure and profane the many sacred objects encountered in the barracks thus far, Morevek retraces the party's path through the first floor. As he explores the small chamber where their alchemist foe was first encountered, he examines the alchemical tools and implements appraisingly. After making a mental note to ensure their emptiness and cleanliness with the appropriate deference to the mistress of their current location, he inspects a long wooden sword case wrapped with cord. With a few murmurs and a gesture, he directs an intent gaze that is somehow even deeper than his eyes' typical fathomless black at the bundle.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting _Detect Magic_ and inspecting the bundle; also using Perception: (1d20+8)[*11*] to search for evidence of danger. Failing to find any, he will open the sword case.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Oh, well alright," responds the swordsman as he continues to scan the stairs to the upper floor. "Can we begin moving again or not? I understand the desire to restore the defaced temple and will help if it is truly urgent, but I think we should find a way to continue the assault.
 These cultists probably won't be receiving reinforcements soon, but the longer we give them to prepare for us the worse our own attack will go. How shall we proceed?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

"The passage I found is allowed to us by... HER..." The Message spell carries reverent, hushed tones from Elrembriel. "I am certain this passage is unknown of the demons and cultists, for She would never have allowed them. So, we have a strong chance at surprise."

----------


## Farmerbink

Morevek's efforts prove fruitful.  First, as he opens the traveling scabbard, Irabeth interrupts in surprise: "_What?_  That's-  That's my father's blade!"  Her excitement is almost palpable, as she looks around the room.  One by one, her eyes seem to ask permission to retrieve the blade, and with your collective blessings, she does so.  Excitement quickly fades to confusion, as the unspoken question begins to weigh on everyone's mind: how did it get here?



Several minutes later, with Waylan's help, much of the shrine has been righted.  Several pews have been stitched back together by Waylan's divine involvement, and the walls look more like a shrine than the sides of a cess pit.  Morevek begins to inspect the altar- or perhaps more accurately- the inscription _behind_ the altar.  Waylan steps forward, pleased with their work, to offer his respects to the Lady of Valor.  As he kneels, inspiration strikes Morevek, and the lithe Magus likewise takes a tentative knee before Iomedae's emblem.  For the third or fourth time, a short breath of fresh air seems to pulse through the lower floor.

Suddenly, the inscription seems to _shift._  Where once were flowing letters and graceful arcs, now a single short-hafted longsword seems to have been scrawled from wall to wall.  Along it's blade are inscribed the words, "let us inherit thine arms, Iomedae."  

The air settles once more, as the two heroes breathe in and out.

Meanwhile, Irabeth, Aurora, and Elrembriel do their best to dismantle and remove the hideous fleshy monstrosity that desecrates the temple proper.  It takes almost as long to remove the form, dumping it in pieces outside the front doors as it takes for Morevek and Waylan to finish their work, and much of the temple is simply beyond reasonable repair.  The frescoes and busts will require the attention and expertise of master craftsmen like those from whom the works were first commissioned.  The smell is somewhat abated, however, and the temple is a decidedly _less_ vile mockery by the time the party reconvenes in the hallway beneath the stairs.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Now what?

----------


## JWallyR

> "_What?_  That's-  That's my father's blade!"


"Indeed. According to this note," he hands the folded paper to Irabeth, "It serves also as... proof of Kandro's... duplicitousness. A fortuitous happenstance."




> The lithe Magus likewise takes a tentative knee before Iomedae's emblem.  For the third or fourth time, a short breath of fresh air seems to pulse through the lower floor.
> 
> Suddenly, the inscription seems to _shift._  Where once were flowing letters and graceful arcs, now a single short-hafted longsword seems to have been scrawled from wall to wall.  Along it's blade are inscribed the words, "let us inherit thine arms, Iomedae."


Morevek kneels, still as a statue, as the inscription is revealed to himself and Waylan. The sudden pulse of moving air flutters through his onyx-black hair, and he turns widened black-pool eyes to the cleric. His lips part as though to speak, and close again. Turning to face the fore, he blinks up at the inscription before suddenly standing once more. "Aurora and Irabeth should... see." He spins on his heel to seek out the warrior-women who labor with the others to remove the grotesque flesh-thing.

As the party reconvenes, Morevek's words are more halting and tentative than the others have ever heard. "We... we saw words, when we... knelt. Surely... Iomedae shows her... favor?" He looks from Aurora to Irabeth... and finally to Elrembriel.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Aurora exchanges a knowing glance with Irabeth. Deliberately, and silently, she comes to kneel next to her comrades. She stays there, without a word, but her face can be read as clearly as any book, for the torrent of emotion within her mind is readily apparent.

Behind her, Elrembriel has a hesitant start, when Morevek intently looks at her. She doesn't answer, but simply comes to kneel, right behind the paladin. "Filburn, I think you will want to come join us", she whispers. "Sruech'ul can keep guard for a while." The owl flies in, to perch on a discarded piece of furniture at the bottom of the stairs, his head rotating all around in the unsettling manner of his kind.

Perfectly still, Aurora waits until the whole group is gathered. Her voice then comes, loud, clear, with a hint of joy mingled with the prayer:

 "Let us inherit thine arms, Iomedae." 

*Spoiler*
Show

Perception for Sruech'ul
(1d20+12)[*29*] 
Stealth (1d20+20)[*28*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Once relieved of watching for demonic attackers Filburn joins the others and helping with the heavy lifting. Though not personally religious, the half-elf kneels respectfully as the others do. Not really expecting anything, he waits patiently for them to move again before approaching the secret passageway cautiously.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan nods towards Morevek in reassurance as the divine writing emerges from the walls. "The Lady of Valor smiles on our efforts. Come, let us inform the others..." 

When the rest of the group is gathered he recites in unison with Aurora, encouraging his comrades to do the same:
"Let us inherit thine arms, Iomedae."

----------


## Farmerbink

At Aurora's voice, a silent orb of near-blinding light appears over the shrine's humble altar.  Without a word, it begins to drift slowly northward.  It passes through the door, past the stairs and into the temple before turning to the west and flowing through the air along the southern wall.  It passes into the wall, through the precise center of the door Elrembriel previously located.  A heavy silence once again settles over the party, now gathered near the temple's altar.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Elrembriel knows the door opens via command word.


*Spoiler: Upon recitation of the phrase:*
Show

With a quiet _click,_ a seam appears.  Suddenly visible to all, the wall that masks a hidden door recedes upon itself, gliding into some unseen vacancy beneath the stony surface.  Within the space of a few heartbeats, a small chamber is revealed.

The chamber, unlike the rest of the garrison, is completely free of dust and refuse.  A brilliant, platinum holy symbol of Iomedae hangs unmolested on the wall above a weapon rack filled with all manner of swords, crossbows, and spears.  Three wooden dummies line the northern wall, bearing a trio of pristine suits of armor.  A shelf across from the weapon rack holds several leather quivers, each stamped with a golden sun, and inscribed with a description of its contents.  Two silver shields hang from pegs on the wall.

*Spoiler: Loot!*
Show

Much of this is labeled or otherwise apparent, though some is not.  There are:
3 masterwork cold-iron longswords
2 MW cold-iron short swords
2 MW heavy crossbows
a MW composite longbow (+3 str)
a MW cold iron heavy mace
2 MW cold iron longspears

50 cold iron bolts
100 cold iron arrows
a +1 cold iron longsword (not identified)
(5x) +1 holy arrows
(1x) arrow of evil outsider slaying

(1x) amulet of natural armor +1 (not identified)
(1x) chain shirt +1 (not identified)
(1x) breastplate +1, emblazoned with Iomedae's holy symbol (not identified)
(1x) cloak of resistance +1 (not identified)
(1x) masterwork steel shield
(1x) +1 blinding shield (not identified)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel rises. Slowly, she walks to the hidden door her magic uncovered earlier. Reverently, she places a hand on it, and utters the prayer, in the soft tones of her high-pitched voice:

"Let us inherit thine arms, Iomedae."

As the door opens to reveal Iomedae's boon, she kneels again, without thinking, as she looks over this gift of an arsenal for war.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek stands, curiously relaxed, just behind Elrembriel's shoulder as she prayerfully murmurs the pass phrase. As the door opens to reveal the trove within, his bushy black eyebrows rise, and he glides gracefully into the chamber, admiring and appraising the contents within. Methodically working from one piece to the next, he murmurs quietly (but with precise elocution) each object's properties in the air of one working through a textbook. "There's... much here to aid our effort, and... that of the defenders." he says thoughtfully at the end.

He finds an amulet hanging from a small, simple peg near the protective cloak, and after scrutinizing it, he lifts it and places its chain around his neck. His skin, an almost glossy white, seems to take on a less reflective cast, and it seems to look almost scaly in appearance. After a few stretches to confirm that his movements remain unimpeded, Morevek steps out of the hidden chamber, standing tall and confident. With a flick of the wrist, he sends his blade on a graceful, practiced spin at his side while he waits for the others to review the tangible indicators of Iomedae's favor. His tail draws lazy circles in the air just behind his knees as he waits, leaned against the wall with an expectant air.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

As mentioned in Hangouts, Morevek is claiming the Amulet of Natural Armor until someone cares enough to object. :D

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan traces Iomedae's holy symbol in the air and says a quiet prayer of thanksgiving as his allies enter the trove, before following. His gaze slides off most of the more martial implements of war, though he does like the heft of a particular mace. He is drawn immediately to the quivers of finely crafted arrows hanging alongside a tremendous longbow, along with a few of obviously magical quality. He transfers the quivers to his own pack and holds up the magic arrows individually, sighting along the shafts to confirm their straightness and accuracy.

"The lady smiles on our efforts to undo the desecration. Come, choose your equipment and let us finish vanquishing the demons that caused it!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Waylan can use the MW heavy mace as well as the magic arrows. He doesn't need the +3 Str composite longbow.

He will also take the +1 chain shirt unless Filburn wants it.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn watches the display of religious fervor silently, his eyes widening when the secret armory is revealed. After Morevek and Waylan each look inside and remove several items Filburn approaches and begins scanning the treasure trove. Passing over the various melee weapons he tests the pull of the longbow. Nodding appreciatively he looks to Waylan. When the archer gestures for Filburn to take it the half-elf does, along with a quiver of cold iron arrows. After placing his shortbow in place of the upgrade he continues looking. 

When he gets to the armor and shields his eyes light up in excitement. Looking down at his own chainshirt he smirks and begins removing it quickly and puts on the enchanted one. "If you are listening, thanks you," he murmurs. Then he goes and exchanges his shield for the magical one. "Aurora, you already have an enchanted shield - I will take this one."

Then, as he places his old chainshirt and shield in the armory he says, "If we get out of this alive, we should bring the contents of this chamber back with us. The remaining defenders could certainly use such a stash in defense against the demons." Then, standing better armed and armored he nods and looks back towards the stairs. "So...I don't see another way upstairs. The potion of spider climb could help one of us, but we can't all get up that way. I think we could get an advantage if we could blind some of the defenders - shall I lead the charge and try?"

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek murmurs, "I've a rope, and with the potion of Spider Climb could... search for a window into an... unoccupied space, should one exist. With luck, we might avoid the... likely ambush that awaits." His clawed tail rises behind him in a manner not unlike a serpent rising, and curls sinuously, coming to give the impression of a question mark.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Aurora walks in, bowing her head in grateful reverence for this godly boon. She only takes a quiver of arrows for herself, recognizing how much of a blessing she already received in the discovery of Radiance. "Indeed, this arsenal will be of great help later. Let us not forget our immediate goal, however - the upper floors here. The idea of seeking a window is an intriguing one... provided we can pass through it," she muses as she pulls out the sketch of a map, earlier provided by Irabeth.

While the others ponder tactics, Elrembriel walks into the arsenal chamber, assessing everything. Her eyes fall on a beautifully woven cloak of blue velvet, embroidered with runes of protection in silver thread. A words of thanks on her lips, she dons the elegant garment. As she passes in front of the holy symbol, she looks at it admiringly, but doesn't dare touch it. "Lady Aurora, by all rights this should be yours".

----------


## Farmerbink

> "If we get out of this alive, we should bring the contents of this chamber back with us. The remaining defenders could certainly use such a stash in defense against the demons."


Irabeth nods eagerly.  "Perhaps...  They could use this stuff _now_, likelier than not- still, perhaps we can call upon Crel and his companions?  It would take but a few minutes for them to retrieve... at least the bulk of these supplies, though... who could take them to the rest of the defenders?"  The concern is grounding, but the paladin nonetheless casts it aside for the moment.

At Elrembriel's words, Aurora looks to Irabeth with a shocked expression, her denial already taking form on her lips.  Irabeth interrupts her, however with a comfortable smile and a nod.  "Indeed, Iomedae has seen fit to bless you among all others, Ser Pelleas.  Bear her diadem proudly into the darkness."  The two lock eyes briefly, the elder and higher ranking paladin inclines her head slowly- a startling sign of respect.  "Let the light of the everlasting sun be your guide."

With a sombre nod, Aurora retrieves the symbol.

"Are we still fit to continue?  I am loathe to give them time to reconvene, but it will serve no purpose if we fail on the upper floors..."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Moving on!  There is one visible alternative entry, if you care to pursue it.  Pn the second floor, a shutter opens just above the front entrance, into the Aerie.

As Irabeth has mentioned, retreating and resting/recovering/healing is not out of the question.  It will take the demonic forces time to react to your presence, one way or another.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> "I've a rope, and with the potion of Spider Climb could... search for a window into an... unoccupied space, should one exist. With luck, we might avoid the... likely ambush that awaits."


Filburn shakes his head. "I don't like the odds - we might get everyone up through a second-story window without being heard or interrupted, but too many of us are armored or not cut out for climbing. It will be slow, loud, and risky. 

Now, scouting and possibly ambushing from two sides - that I could get behind. We need to have a strong push from the stairs, distracting any defenders while perhaps you and one other get in through the window. I think I could manage it with a rope and wall to brace myself..." Filburn muses as he looks at the others. "Aurora and Irabeth could lead the charge in here - Elrembriel, can you summon any reinforcements or create an illusion of allies?"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Filburn has a +8 to climb. The more heavily armored or weaker (low Strength score) PCs won't have great odds of success, even with a rope and wall.

----------


## MuffinMan

"Terendelev's scale!" Waylan pipes up. "I'd almost forgotten, but it can be used to levitate the bearer up or down on command. I or anyone else could use it to gain access to the window more easily. Beyond that my means are limited -
 I feel that I have drawn on all of Erastil's power that I can manage for the day. I feel I'm not much more than a farmer with a bow at the moment..."

----------


## Gwynfrid

"I think it could help Crel, a lot!" Elrembriel becomes animated at Irabeth's idea of helping her mongrel friends with better armor and weapons. "Let me see... I'll write a message for him, and ask Sruech'ul to carry it! He did that many times in and around Neatholme." Soon, the owl is equipped with a scribbled message and a simple map of where and how to find Iomedae's hidden arsenal. It departs with its load of hope for the beleaguered resistance fighters. 

Next, the young elf girl follows Waylan's reasoning. "Will Terenderev's gift offer you enough power to take the lot of us upstairs?"

*Spoiler*
Show

I'm assuming Crel and his band aren't very far and Elrembriel knows where they are. If she does, then I believe the owl will be able to find the way thanks to their empathic link.

----------


## MuffinMan

> Next, the young elf girl follows Waylan's reasoning. "Will Terenderev's gift offer you enough power to take the lot of us upstairs?"


Waylan shakes his head. "Not quite. It has enough power to lift three of us, but only one at a time, so we'll have to drop it from the window or have Kestros here transfer it between uses. It won't be the fastest way up, but it might lend us the element of surprise..."

*Spoiler: OOC Mechanics*
Show

Terendelev's Scale of Cloudwalking 
Three times per day, as a standard action, this scale can be used to cast levitate. In addition, a small pillar of clouds rises below the levitating object or creature, providing 20% concealment to any creature or object contained within.

----------


## Farmerbink

As Elrembriel scrawls a brief missive, Sruech'ul taps a talon nervously on the wizard's shoulder.  He raises and lowers his wings several times, already picking up hints of Elrembriel's intentions well before the note is ready.  He stills himself for just long enough to attach the scrap to his leg with a piece of string.  With little more than a quiet "hoot!", he hops to the air, flitting through the dungeon with near-silent wings.

*Spoiler: Mongrels*
Show

It's not a problem at all.  What exactly are you wanting to tell Crel and his scouts?

*Spoiler: scale*
Show

I'm going to rule that the levitate spell is ultimately only sufficient to move one figure at a time.  We won't worry about weight limitations for that figure, but Aurora lifting each member of the party for a single use of the spell is not kosher.  Up to three of you could use the levitate (one each, per daily uses).  The rest will need to break out a rope (with significant circumstantial bonuses from having potentially 3 friends help to haul you up).

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As it become clear that the others plan to attack from the window Filburn shrugs and continues to stand watch. "All paths forward hold risk. If you all think this is best I will go that way. I can climb passably well, so use the magic of the scale on those less capable," he says. "I have some small amount of magic left - I can make someone invisible to the eye, more dexterous, and could make myself more fleet of foot.
 If any of that will help, let me know."

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek nods, extending one pale hand for the potion of spider climb. Gently sheathing his elegant blade, the tiefling pries out the cork and drinks the contents. He steps outside of the building, looking upward for the window in question, and nimbly begins to pull himself up the wall, hands seeming find purchase where none would appear possible, and boots practically sticking to the surface. As subtle as his fiendish features seem when the swordsman walks on two feet, the sight of his clawed tail probing and prodding the wall's surface as he creeps upward and the bestial arch of his back make his netherworldly origins starkly apparent.

The work of the climbing itself takes mere moments, and the tiefling perches just below the windowsill. He freezes against the building, listening for any hint of activity within...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Morevek will cast _Detect Magic_ and scrutinize the window on the way up.
Stealth: (1d20+13)[*30*] (plus 1 if this counts as "rocky terrain"  :Small Big Grin: 
Perception: (1d20+8)[*23*] plus (1d6)[*4*] from inspiration if the previous roll is below 18

----------


## Farmerbink

Almost as quickly as the magus could walk 20 feet, his hands latch onto the narrow ledge of the window.  The shutters open with a quiet groan, revealing a small room beyond.  Nearly devoid of any furnishings, the 5x5 room is clearly a staging and release point for messenger birds.  A pair of wooden perches stand against the eastern wall, the rods forming their highest supports etched by years of talons and the grips of smaller birds.  A stone doorway lies in the western wall, which opens away from Morevek.

The shutters lack any latches to secure them in the open position.  Fortunately, the early afternoon of Kenabres is fairly still.  They sway gently from side to side, but for the moment don't make much sound against the stony walls of the fort.

The door is not locked, but seems barred from the interior.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn keeps an eye on the stairway for as long as he can before stepping out to see the party's progress using the outer window. Rather than allow himself to be separated from them, he then slowly follows, intent on hearing any sound of approaching enemies should they try while the party explores this new entrance.

----------


## JWallyR

Frowning to himself, Morevek whispers, "Door isn't opening. Might be barred. Let me just try..." He eyes the door for any weak points, and his clawed tail gently lifts the flap of the pouch in which his thieves' tools are stowed...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Disable Device: (1d20+11)[*25*] plus (1d6)[*1*] inspiration if final result is below 20.

----------


## Gwynfrid

While Morevek explores the possibilities for entry, Elrembriel and Aurora stand to wait outside the building, just under the window. Scruech'ul, however, stays inside near the stairs, hidden in a corner of the room and ready to signal any enemy movement.

*Spoiler*
Show

Scruech'ul's Stealth (1d20+20)[*31*] and Perception (1d20+12)[*18*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan paces restlessly as Morevek works above, accompanying Filburn as the swordsman surveys the staircase and then slowly makes his way back to the others.

----------


## Farmerbink

With the practiced ease of the skilled and dextrous, Morevek maneuvers a few of his more sturdy picks between the narrow confines of the door and jamb.  His hands work methodically and silently, as he nudges the heavy bar incrementally to the side.  It's the work of a few moments that ends with the Tiefling fairly certain the beam is about to give- loudly.  Narrowing his eyes as he considers his options, he steps back a few feet from the door.  With a word, he exerts his command on the beam, and _feels_ his arcane grip tightening around it.  With one final nudge on the pick, it comes loose, and he lowers it quietly to the floor.

Once more, he puts his ear to the door, listening carefully for any signs that his ploy has been discovered.  For a moment, it seems the coast is clear, when he hears an odd buzzing sound.  It happens a few more times, before the room goes silent again.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's still, listening form freezes entirely; he holds his breath for several long heartbeats as the odd noise seems to subside. "I have... dislodged the bar," he whispers over the _Message_ spell, "but... I heard an odd sound, buzzing, for a moment. It has... paused, at least. May the inheritor favor our efforts to reclaim her holy place here." The tiefling intones the last few words with unusual vehemence, his habitually academic aloofness curiously absent in his whisper.

Readying his blade in one hand, the tiefling reaches toward the door with the other, preparing to fling it open as quickly yet quietly as he can...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

This is where the party interrupts if someone really wants to tell Morevek not to go in!
Knowledge check to get some idea of what the buzzing might be?
(1d20+9)[*25*] plus (1d6)[*4*] free inspiration, all knowledge skills are at same mod.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Wait... Someone else should be up there with you when you do that..." Aurora whispers in response.

*Spoiler*
Show

Remind me who's got the scale with the Levitate power?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn nods to himself before saying, "I can come up from the other way too - give me a countdown so we can surprise them from both sides!" The swordsman then creeps up the stairs and places himself in front of the doorway, readying himself to force it open violently...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

From what I can tell, at the top of the stairs is a long hallway with rooms off to the sides. Can I have Filburn approach the door opposite Morevek?

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Yes... I'll do it. Waylan, can you please use your scale's power to lift me up?" Elrembriel replies. After a quick arrangement with the Erastilian, the elf girl slowly moves in the air, straight up, until she is level with the window. Her wand at the ready, she waits.

*Spoiler*
Show

Assuming Waylan is OK with this, Elrembriel is now hovering next to the window, looking at Morevek inside.

Ready action, if Morevek is attacked: Magic Missile (3d4+3)[*11*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan agrees to Elrembriel's request and hands over his scale - his fingers reluctant to part with it despite his rational intentions. Then he remains at the ready with Aurora, poised to rush up the stairs and enter battle at Morevek's signal...

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek watches as Elrembriel comes into view, riding on the pillar of cloud. With an almost imperceptible nod, he acknowledges her ready posture and turns to face the door, sword in hand. He reaches out to its handle, wrapping his fingers around it in silence and whispering over the _Message_ spell, "On three... one, two, three!" He flings the door open as quietly as possible, blade raised against whatever might lie within!

----------


## Farmerbink

As Morevek throws the door open, a sudden eruption of buzzing issues forth from the door.  A trio of enormous vermin: hideously huge flies, with humanoid faces and tiny malformed hands takes to the magus, clearly prepared for the sudden appearance of some foe- if not sure what to expect.  One of the flies releases a noxious stream of bile and worse with prodigious force, spraying through the door and covering both Morevek and Elrembriel in the gruesome muck, though the lithe Tiefling is able to avoid the worst of the blast (Morevek takes 3 damage, Elrembriel 7).

Immediately thereafter, another fly comes at Morevek, using it's legs as awkward bludgeons, apparently better served to guide its hideous maw to its prey.  Surprised by the fiend's movements, Morevek fails to evade its mouth, and receives an unpleasant (and pungent) bite as a result (Morevek takes 10 more damage).  Without warning, the room goes dark- though the two arcanists remain unhindered by the ploy.

*Mid round 1*
Map updated (you may have to scroll down)
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

As noted in the other thread, they aced the init roll.  One used a darkness SLA, the other two attacked in the above mentioned ways.  Party to act to finish round 1 (no one was surprised).

----------


## Gwynfrid

*The elf girl*

"AAAH!" Elrembriel can't stop a cry of pain as she receives the unexpected stream of poisonous bile. "Help! Huge demonic insects attacking Morevek!" she whispers, counting on her spell to carry the information. Even as she does so, she waves her pointed wand at Morevek's closest aggressor, letting the arcane projectiles fly.

*Spoiler*
Show


Elrembriel: no move, Magic Missile for 11 damage at D1, as rolled in the readied action.

*Spoiler: stats*
Show

*Elrembriel*
_Elf Wizard 4 N_
*HP* 19 / 28 *Speed* ft *Init* 4
*AC* 17 *Fort* 1 *Ref* 4 *Will* 5
*CMB* +1 *BAB* 2
*Acid splash* +5 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +1 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 11 (0) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)

Spells in effect: Detect Magic, Message, Mage Armor
Prescience uses remaining: 3/8
Wand of Magic Missile L5: 16/31
Memorized spells remaining: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Open/Close, Detect Secret Doors, Snowball, Detect Thoughts, Monster Summoning II, Mirror Image

Familiar: Sruech'ul, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +10
AC 17, touch 15, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +2 natural)
hp 10
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +5
Speed 10 ft., fly 60 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +5 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 7, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +1; CMB +2; CMD 10
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills Fly +7, Perception +12, Stealth +20; Racial Modifiers +4 Perception, +4 Stealth
Skill ranks from master: Craft(Alchemy) 1, Knowledge(Arcana) 3, Knowledge(Planes) 3, Sense Motive 3, Spellcraft 3, Use Magic Device 3
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells




*The crusader*

Hearing Elrembriel's call, Aurora rushes up the stairs.

*Spoiler*
Show


She was at he bottom of he stairs, so, double move up and towards the commotion.

*Spoiler: stats*
Show

*Aurora Pelleas*
F LG Aasimar Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 50/52, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*+1 Cold Iron Longsword Radiance*  +9 (1d8+5, 19-20/x2)
*Cold Iron Lucern Hammer (Brace, Reach)*  +8 (1d12+6, x2)
*  Chakram*  +5 (1d8+4, x2)
*  Full Plate + 1*, *  Light Shield +1 (Cold Iron Spike)* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 17
*Conditions and effects* Mutilation, Longstrider

----------


## MuffinMan

*Round 1*

Waylan hurries up the stairs right behind Aurora, straining his eyes for their first glimpse at a target for his bow.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move up the stairs towards the commotion. If an enemy is visible after the first 30' move, attack it. Otherwise double-move until enemies are in sight.

atk (1d20+9)[*16*] (+1 PBS), cc (1d20+9)[*14*] (20/x3)
dmg (1d8+3)[*11*] (+1 PBS), dmg (2d8+6)[*15*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson*
_Human Cleric 4 LG_
*HP* 40 / 40 *Speed* ft *Init* 6
*AC* 19 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 5 *Will* 7
*CMB* +4 *BAB* 3
*+1 Composite Longbow* +8 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +5 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +4 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , )
*Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 16 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bard, *Level* 4, *Init* 8, *HP* 44/44, *Speed* 30 ft. base
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 4, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+1 Falcata*  +10 (1d8+7, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Arcane Strike
Inspire Courage 5/11 Rounds/Day 

"Do not cower in sight of the enemy - attack!" says Filburn, both out loud and over the spell as he moves to open the door into the room with the (known) enemies.

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Standard action to activate Inspire Courage (+1 to all attacks, damage, and saves vs. fear)
5-ft step to *L46*
Move action to open the door (assuming it is not locked)

----------


## JWallyR

"Cower is not... precisely the word I'd use," hisses Morevek over the _Message_ spell. Adopting a defensive posture, he harries the grotesque demonic foe while gesturing with his free hand...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Using Spell Combat to cast _Touch of Fatigue_ defensively. Concentration: (1d20+10)[*19*] vs DC *15*.

*Rolls do not include Inspire Courage*. Statblock updated to reflect Inspire Courage, but no other stats reflect it. Please add damage/attack as appropriate.

First attack: (1d20+7)[*19*]
CC: (1d20+7)[*9*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (1d8+4)[*8*] slashing damage plus potentially _Touch of Fatigue_: Fort save vs DC 15 else fatigued, 3 rds.
Crit damage: (1d8+4)[*5*] slashing damage

Second attack (If casting successful): (1d20+7)[*18*]
CC: (1d20+7)[*11*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (1d8+4)[*5*] slashing damage plus potentially _Touch of Fatigue_: Fort save vs DC 15 else fatigued, 3 rds.
Crit damage: (1d8+4)[*9*] slashing damage

*Spoiler: AoO, if applicable*
Show

Attack (If casting successful): (1d20+7)[*23*]
CC: (1d20+7)[*8*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (1d8+4)[*7*] slashing damage plus potentially _Touch of Fatigue_: Fort save vs DC 15 else fatigued, 3 rds.
Crit damage: (1d8+4)[*6*] slashing damage


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai) 3, Investigator (Mastermind) 1, *Level* 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 25/38, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 8, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
*  Shortbow (Arrows, 20; Cold Iron Arrows, 20)*  Ranged (1d6-1, x3)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 Armor AC, 4 hour duration

----------


## Farmerbink

Elrembriel and Morevek start the fight effectively.  Her unerring magic impacts with significant force, and Morevek strikes true twice, leaving the fly struggling to stay aloft and bleeding from a few places.  Filburn throws the door open, only to find himself in an oddly dim mixture of _Radiance's_ glow and the vermin's unnatural darkness.  As Aurora follows behind him, the room slowly begins to come into focus...

Another stream of bile erupts from the darkness.  Filburn _just_ has time to cower behind the doorjamb, though he's unable to fully avoid the blast (_Filburn takes 4 damage_).  Immediately behind it, one of the flies emerges, misshapen hands grasping feebly at the swordsman.  Filburn easily dodges the blow, while Morevek likewise dodges the attack of the fly near him.

*Mid round 2*
Map updated

----------


## Gwynfrid

*The crusader*

"Going in. Someone stay behind to make sure we don't get surrounded", Aurora says between clenched teeth, as she hustles forward to Filburn's help. The narrow door reduces her angle of attack, but she thrusts hard with _Radiance_ nonetheless.

*Spoiler*
Show


Walk to L46, or L47 if Filburn wants to make a 5-ft step to the side.

Attack (1d20+9)[*19*] damage (1d8+5)[*13*] cc(28+) (1d20+9)[*14*] cd (1d8+5)[*7*]. If she's in L47, the demon thing gets cover. EDIT - please add +1 to attack and damage for Inspire Courage.

*Spoiler: stats*
Show

*Aurora Pelleas*
F LG Aasimar Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 50/52, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*+1 Cold Iron Longsword Radiance*  +9 (1d8+5, 19-20/x2)
*Cold Iron Lucern Hammer (Brace, Reach)*  +8 (1d12+6, x2)
*  Chakram*  +5 (1d8+4, x2)
*  Full Plate + 1*, *  Light Shield +1 (Cold Iron Spike)* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 17
*Conditions and effects* Mutilation, Longstrider 




*The elf girl*

"Go ahead, I'll have my friend looking at your back", the elf responds. For lack of better ideas, she decides to continue with the wand, hoping to rid Morevek of at least one opponent.

Flying silently, the owl comes up to the upper floor overlooking the stairs.

*Spoiler*
Show


Elrembriel: no move, Magic Missile for (3d4+3)[*9*] damage at D1.

Sruechul: Fly to N42. Perception (1d20+12)[*23*], Stealth +20 (1d20+20)[*37*] (I think he moved less than half his speed, ie. less than 30'; otherwise, substract -5 to Stealth roll)

*Spoiler: stats*
Show

*Elrembriel*
_Elf Wizard 4 N_
*HP* 19 / 28 *Speed* ft *Init* 4
*AC* 17 *Fort* 1 *Ref* 4 *Will* 5
*CMB* +1 *BAB* 2
*Acid splash* +5 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +1 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 11 (0) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)

Spells in effect: Detect Magic, Message, Mage Armor
Prescience uses remaining: 3/8
Wand of Magic Missile L5: 15/31
Memorized spells remaining: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Open/Close, Detect Secret Doors, Snowball, Detect Thoughts, Monster Summoning II, Mirror Image

Familiar: Sruech'ul, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +10
AC 17, touch 15, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +2 natural)
hp 10
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +5
Speed 10 ft., fly 60 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +5 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 7, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +1; CMB +2; CMD 10
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills Fly +7, Perception +12, Stealth +20; Racial Modifiers +4 Perception, +4 Stealth
Skill ranks from master: Craft(Alchemy) 1, Knowledge(Arcana) 3, Knowledge(Planes) 3, Sense Motive 3, Spellcraft 3, Use Magic Device 3
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells

----------


## JWallyR

As the nearest insectoid demon falls, Morevek clicks the heels of his soft-soled boots together, diving into a roll while somehow continuing to gesture with his free hand in the movements of arcane spellcasting! He springs up between the two demonic creatures, his gleaming (and faintly glowing) blade already sweeping toward the grotesque creature now trapped between him and Filburn!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

The order of operations is as follows:
1) Free Action to click heels of Daredevil Softpaw Boots together for +5 on Acrobatics.
2) Standard action to cast _Touch of Fatigue_ while not adjacent to a living foe (except the one where there's a wall)
3) Move action to move to J,47 while using Acrobatics: (1d20+14)[*25*] to avoid AoOs. Inspiration: (1d6)[*4*] if result is less than 20.  :Small Big Grin: 
4) Deliver the touch spell using the blade to attack D3:

Attack: (1d20+12)[*28*] *Includes flanking bonus!*
CC: (1d20+12)[*29*] for x2 on 30+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*7*] slashing plus _Touch of Fatigue_: Fort save vs DC *15* else fatigued, 3 rds.
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*9*] slashing

*Spoiler: AoO, if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+10)[*25*] *Roll not including flanking bonus!*
CC: (1d20+10)[*15*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*11*] slashing plus _Touch of Fatigue_ if not discharged: Fort save vs DC *15* else fatigued, 3 rds.
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*11*] slashing


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai) 3, Investigator (Mastermind) 1, *Level* 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 25/38, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 8, *Will* 6, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
*  Shortbow (Arrows, 20; Cold Iron Arrows, 20)*  Ranged (1d6-1, x3)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 Armor AC, 4 hour duration
Inspire Courage: +1 attack/damage/saves vs fear

----------


## JWallyR

"Yes, advance and strike down these wicked foes!" cries Filburn, who lashes out with his own blade.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift action: Activate Arcane Strike for +1 enhancement to weapon.
Free action: Maintain Inspire Courage. *Note- once again, Inspire Courage numbers were not included.* 
Standard action: Attack D3, if alive, or move to attack D2.

Attack: (1d20+12)[*14*] *Includes flanking bonus*
CC: (1d20+12)[*14*] *Includes flanking bonus* for x3 on 31+
Damage: (1d8+7)[*15*] slashing
Crit damage: (2d8+14)[*23*] slashing

*Spoiler: AoO, if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+10)[*29*] *Does not include flanking bonus*
CC: (1d20+10)[*22*] *Includes flanking bonus* for x3 on 29+
Damage: (1d8+7)[*15*] slashing
Crit damage: (2d8+14)[*24*] slashing


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bard, *Level* 4, *Init* 8, *HP* 44/44, *Speed* 30 ft. base
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 4, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+1 Falcata*  +9 (1d8+6, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Arcane Strike
Inspire Courage 5/11 Rounds/Day

----------


## MuffinMan

Seeing his allies charge down the narrow corridor, Waylan despairs of get a clear shot through the dark. Instead he positions himself to cover the other entrances to the room, preparing to fire on any target that presents itself.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Too crowded to do much... Stay put in N/44 and ready an action to shoot any hostiles entering the room.

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson*
_Human Cleric 4 LG_
*HP* 40 / 40 *Speed* ft *Init* 6
*AC* 19 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 5 *Will* 7
*CMB* +4 *BAB* 3
*+1 Composite Longbow* +8 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +5 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +4 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , )
*Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 16 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## Farmerbink

Waylan and Irabeth protect their allies as they continue to combat the vermin.  Elrembriel's wand delivers a fatal blow to the first, while Morevek, Aurora, and Filburn all combine their efforts to dispatch the second.  His immediate foe vanquished, Filburn cautiously steps into the darkened room, calling for Aurora to bring _Radiance_ to the final enemy.

The final fly leaps out of the darkness to attack Filburn, seemingly aware that the bard is more hindered by dim lighting than Morevek.  Still, the magus hisses a quiet warning to his ally, and Filburn is able to respond faster than might otherwise have been expected, deflecting the creature's vile teeth to the side.

*Mid round 3*
Map updated

----------


## Gwynfrid

*The crusader*

"Let's try to get that vermin down quickly, before others hear the noise!" Aurora enters the room and carefully sizes up the one remaining opponent, before she strikes a powerful blow.

*Spoiler*
Show


Move to K47.

Attack (1d20+10)[*30*] damage (1d8+6)[*7*] (includes Inspire Courage) cc(29+) (1d20+10)[*25*] damage (1d8+6)[*9*]

*Spoiler: stats*
Show

*Aurora Pelleas*
F LG Aasimar Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 50/52, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*+1 Cold Iron Longsword Radiance*  +9 (1d8+5, 19-20/x2)
*Cold Iron Lucern Hammer (Brace, Reach)*  +8 (1d12+6, x2)
*  Chakram*  +5 (1d8+4, x2)
*  Full Plate + 1*, *  Light Shield +1 (Cold Iron Spike)* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 17
*Conditions and effects* Mutilation, Longstrider 




*The elf girl*

Meanwhile, Elrembriel notes that her companions seem to have the matter well in hand, and decides to save her precious wand's power. She grabs the window sill and pulls herself inside.

*Spoiler*
Show


Elrembriel: Move to K48.

*Spoiler: stats*
Show

*Elrembriel*
_Elf Wizard 4 N_
*HP* 19 / 28 *Speed* ft *Init* 4
*AC* 17 *Fort* 1 *Ref* 4 *Will* 5
*CMB* +1 *BAB* 2
*Acid splash* +5 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +1 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 11 (0) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)

Spells in effect: Detect Magic, Message, Mage Armor
Prescience uses remaining: 3/8
Wand of Magic Missile L5: 15/31
Memorized spells remaining: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Open/Close, Detect Secret Doors, Snowball, Detect Thoughts, Monster Summoning II, Mirror Image

Familiar: Sruech'ul, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +10
AC 17, touch 15, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +2 natural)
hp 10
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +5
Speed 10 ft., fly 60 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +5 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 7, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +1; CMB +2; CMD 10
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills Fly +7, Perception +12, Stealth +20; Racial Modifiers +4 Perception, +4 Stealth
Skill ranks from master: Craft(Alchemy) 1, Knowledge(Arcana) 3, Knowledge(Planes) 3, Sense Motive 3, Spellcraft 3, Use Magic Device 3
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells

----------


## MuffinMan

Stationed outside of the darkness as he is, Waylan can only listen to the sounds of violence and wait. His fingers nervously flex around bow and string as he continues to scan the doors for any new foes.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Same as last round - stay put, look/listen for approaching baddies, and ready an action to shoot anything that appears.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek glides around the buzzing demon's flank to place himself opposite of Filburn, and lashes out with his blade, free hand writhing languidly in gestures of spellcasting!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5ft step to I46
Full Action: Begin Spell Combat, casing _Touch of Fatigue_ defensively: (1d20+10)[*20*] vs DC *15*

First Attack:
Attack: (1d20+10)[*28*] (includes flanking and Inspire Courage bonuses and Spell Combat penalty)
CC: (1d20+10)[*11*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*6*] slashing plus _Touch of Fatigue_ if casting was successful: Fort save vs DC 15 else fatigued, 3 rds
Crit damage: (2d8+10)[*25*] slashing Erroneously doubled, but unlikely to matter

Second Attack, if casting successful:
Attack: (1d20+10)[*23*] (includes flanking and Inspire Courage bonuses and Spell Combat penalty)
CC: (1d20+10)[*11*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*12*] slashing plus _Touch of Fatigue_ if casting was successful and first attack missed: Fort save vs DC 15 else fatigued, 3 rds
Crit damage: (2d8+10)[*22*] slashing
*Spoiler: AoO, if applicable*
Show


Attack: (1d20+10)[*18*] (includes flanking and Inspire Courage bonuses and Spell Combat penalty)
CC: (1d20+10)[*16*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*11*] slashing plus _Touch of Fatigue_ if casting was successful and attacks missed: Fort save vs DC 15 else fatigued, 3 rds
Crit damage: (2d8+10)[*21*] slashing


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai) 3, Investigator (Mastermind) 1, *Level* 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 25/38, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 8, *Will* 6, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
*  Shortbow (Arrows, 20; Cold Iron Arrows, 20)*  Ranged (1d6-1, x3)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 Armor AC, 4 hour duration
Inspire Courage: +1 attack/damage/saves vs fear

----------


## Farmerbink

Morevek joins forces with Aurora, delivering a pair of swipes with his slender blade in rapid succession.  Overcome by the multiple blows, the creature falls, and the previously incessant buzzing falls silent.  Standing over the slain demon, Morevek considers his foes, and their uncanny cooperation.  It's then that he recalls another facet of many demons: telepathy.  It strikes the magus as likely that anyone who was previously unaware of their presence was likely informed by these demons before they fell.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

That actually was true some time ago, but this round had higher knowledge rolls than before.

----------


## JWallyR

"It is... probable," says Morevek softly over the _Message_ spell, "that these demons, as with many of the more grotesque varieties, rely on... telepathy rather than audible speech. We are not likely to... catch their masters unawares."

Turning his attention abruptly from the slain enemies, the tiefling examines the room, searching for any useful articles or evidence of overt desecration.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Perception: (1d20+8)[*15*]

----------


## Farmerbink

As the last demon falls, so too does its magical hold on the room.  As with the rest of the garrison, torches that burn without smoke illuminate the room.  Several stacked horizontal shelves hold a number of small, straw-lined birdcages.  A stack of parchment, a few quills, and a dry-bottomed pot that once held ink lie atop a nearby table, nestled inbetween a dozen tiny cylindrical objects.  The door through which Morevek entered hangs ajar, its small stand waiting for passenger pigeons now unlikely to find their intended recipients.  Nothing of particular value is to be found in the room.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As he cleans his blade, Filburn says, "That _would_ explain this...Alright then, less taking our time then. They know we are here, we know they are here - let's do something about them!" Turning back to the hallway he looks for the next nearest door and quietly walks directly to it. Looking back to the rest of the party, he waits till they are ready and gets ready to throw open the door and charge inside...

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek glides after Filburn, flourishing his blade with a fluid spin as he crouches to spring through the door.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan inspects his allies as they emerge from the receding darkness, breathing a sigh of relief that any new wounds are not too severe. "Yes, that's quite right - if they are in telepathic contact it would child's play for them to set an ambush. Best to proceed cautiously but decisively, making sure none are left to harry us from behind. I am with you, Filburn - on your count..."

----------


## Gwynfrid

Tempted to rush upstairs after the presumably most important enemy, Aurora pauses to reflect on the wisdom of her comrades' thoughts. "You are correct. Onwards!"

_Radiance_ in hand, she moves to kick the door in.

*Spoiler*
Show

Go to the library in K44?

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn receives a few nods of affirmation, and opens the next door.  

...or would have, had a hideous satyr-like demon not thrown it open as the latch became undone.  With a growl, it slams into Filburn, the gleam in its eyes equal parts eager anticipation and malice.  The man-sized foe fiend has the head of a goat, with mangy patches of ill-kept fur, and cloven hooves for feet.  It bears a well-worn halberd, with apparent ease.

Fortunately, Filburn's armor is quite well made.  Despite being unaware of the threat, it deflects the worst of its lowered horns.  He'll sport a nasty bruise for some time, but it could have been much worse.  

*Begin combat*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

You guys won init, but it knew you were there.  It also rolled a nat 2, and missed a flat-footed bard with a charge attack.  Useless monster.

Map updated

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan quickly raises his bow, aims, and fires two arrows in rapid succession at the beast. He chooses cold-iron arrows, the better to penetrate whatever fell protections the creature may have.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Rapid shot!

atk1 (1d20+7)[*9*] (+1 PBS, -2 RS), cc1 (1d20+7)[*9*] (20/x3), dmg1 (1d8+3)[*4*] (+1 PBS), cdmg1 (2d8+6)[*12*]

atk2 (1d20+7)[*20*] (+1 PBS, -2 RS), cc2 (1d20+7)[*19*] (20/x3), dmg2 (1d8+3)[*4*] (+1 PBS), cdmg2 (2d8+6)[*18*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson*
_Human Cleric 4 LG_
*HP* 40 / 40 *Speed* ft *Init* 6
*AC* 19 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 5 *Will* 7
*CMB* +4 *BAB* 3
*+1 Composite Longbow* +8 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +5 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +4 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , )
*Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 16 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## JWallyR

With a click of his heels, Morevek gestures in spellcasting before diving into a roll, attempting to dodge the cloven hooves of the foe!
*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Standard action: Cast _Touch of Fatigue_ while outside of threatened area.
Free action: Click heels for +5 to Acrobatics.
[S]Move action: Acrobatics roll of *24* from OOC to move through threatened square to J44. I'm assuming success for purposes of moving forward with post.  :Small Mad: 
Second free action: deliver _Touch of Fatigue_ through weapon swing. Rolls include +2 from Daredevil Boots and +2 from Flanking.

Attack: (1d20+13)[*28*]
CC: (1d20+13)[*23*] for x2 on 31+
Damage: (1d8+4)[*5*] slashing plus _Touch of Fatigue_: Fort save vs DC 15 else fatigued, 3 rds
Crit damage: (1d8+4)[*11*] slashing

*Spoiler: AoO if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+11)[*30*] *-2 due to Acrobatics fail*
CC: (1d20+11)[*18*] for x2 on 29+ *-2 due to Acrobatics fail*
Damage: (1d8+4)[*5*] slashing plus _Touch of Fatigue_ if not expended: Fort save vs DC 15 else fatigued, 3 rds
Crit damage: (1d8+4)[*8*] slashing



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai) 3, Investigator (Mastermind) 1, *Level* 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 25/38, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 8, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
*  Shortbow (Arrows, 20; Cold Iron Arrows, 20)*  Ranged (1d6-1, x3)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 Armor AC, 4 hour duration

----------


## Gwynfrid

Aurora realizes than the demon's position gives it a good defensive advantage, but as she sees its bulk and speed, she lets go of any notion of trying to push it around. Instead, she sheathes _Radiance_, and takes hold of her longer weapon. Meanwhile, Elrembriel cranes her neck in unsuccessful attempts to get a glimpse of the enemy.

*Spoiler*
Show


Aurora: Move action to put Radiance away, move action to draw cold iron lucern hammer
Elrembriel: No action.

*Spoiler: stats - Aurora*
Show

*Aurora Pelleas*
F LG Aasimar Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 50/52, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*+1 Cold Iron Longsword Radiance*  +9 (1d8+5, 19-20/x2)
*Cold Iron Lucern Hammer (Brace, Reach)*  +8 (1d12+6, x2)
*  Chakram*  +5 (1d8+4, x2)
*  Full Plate + 1*, *  Light Shield +1 (Cold Iron Spike)* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 17
*Conditions and effects* Mutilation, Longstrider 


*Spoiler: stats - Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel*
_Elf Wizard 4 N_
*HP* 19 / 28 *Speed* ft *Init* 4
*AC* 17 *Fort* 1 *Ref* 4 *Will* 5
*CMB* +1 *BAB* 2
*Acid splash* +5 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +1 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 11 (0) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)

Spells in effect: Detect Magic, Message, Mage Armor
Prescience uses remaining: 3/8
Wand of Magic Missile L5: 15/31
Memorized spells remaining: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Open/Close, Detect Secret Doors, Snowball, Detect Thoughts, Monster Summoning II, Mirror Image

Familiar: Sruech'ul, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +10
AC 17, touch 15, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +2 natural)
hp 10
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +5
Speed 10 ft., fly 60 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +5 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 7, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +1; CMB +2; CMD 10
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills Fly +7, Perception +12, Stealth +20; Racial Modifiers +4 Perception, +4 Stealth
Skill ranks from master: Craft(Alchemy) 1, Knowledge(Arcana) 3, Knowledge(Planes) 3, Sense Motive 3, Spellcraft 3, Use Magic Device 3
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bard, *Level* 4, *Init* 8, *HP* 44/44, *Speed* 30 ft. base
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 4, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+1 Falcata*  +9 (1d8+6, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *+1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Arcane Strike
Inspire Courage 5/11 Rounds/Day 

"Uhn! You're an ugly goat!" spits Filburn as he slashes at the demon with his curved blade while stepping around the corner of the door to try and entice the brute into the hallway.

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Activate Arcane Strike
Attack with +1 Falcata: (1d20+9)[*12*] attack, (1d20+9)[*10*] ((19-20/x3), (1d8+6)[*11*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+12)[*23*] critical strike damage
5-ft step to *L43*

----------


## Farmerbink

Waylan's arrows are off the mark.  With Filburn so close, he overcorrects for the first mistake, sending the arrows to shatter against the walls by the door- one on each side.  Morevek lunges forward, and the demon demonstrates with surprising efficiency that it's not as easy to trick as the cultists.  A heavy-handed swipe with the halberd fails to strike the magus, but also prevents him from passing behind to provide a flank.

As Aurora draws her own polearm, Filburn's attack proves similarly fruitless, as the demon casually casts the blade aside with the haft of his bardiche.

With a sudden crash, the door immediately to the north bursts open, smashed almost off of its hinges!  A fearsome demon bursts forth, with the body of a stag, the wings and talons of a hawk, and the muzzle of a fearsome wolf.  With an eerie howl, it lunges at Aurora.  She interposes her newly-drawn hammer, dealing a solid blow to the creature's wing.  It retaliates with its jaws, drawing no small amount of blood from the paladin's arm (_Aurora takes 13 damage_).

Irabeth steps forward to combat the new threat, drawing her longsword in a single smooth motion.  Unfortunately, the swing that follows isn't as smooth, as she strives too hard to strike for impact rather than accuracy.  The demon avoids the lazy swing easily, as Irabeth utters a quiet curse.

Map updated
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Morevek connected with his attack, after failing his acrobatics.
Aurora hit with her AoO as the Peryton charged.
The Peryton hit her with a crit.  Fortunately, most of its threat involves its flight speed and _killing_ with a crit.  Onward!

----------


## JWallyR

Hissing his frustration at his own clumsy roll and in response to the thudding (but fortunately wide) swipe of the foes weapon, Morevek recovers in a crouch, gesturing once more with spell casting and darting once more into the fray!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Standard action: cast _Touch of Fatigue_ once more from cover.
Swift action: Spend a point from his Arcane Pool to grant a net +1 damage for 10 rds.
Free action: Click heels together for +5 to Acrobatics to tumble through threatened/occupied squares.
Move action: Attempt to move to L42 using Acrobatics: (1d20+14)[*27*] (Inspiration if less than 25: (1d6)[*3*]

If move action is successful, Morevek will attack the Peryton with +2 from Daredevil boots and another +2 from flanking. *These bonuses are not reflected* in the below rolls, which will be used against the first demon if the acrobatics effort failed, as I think Morevek's current square remains the one in which he will "land" should the attempt fail.

Attack: (1d20+9)[*24*]
CC: (1d20+9)[*17*] for x2 on 27+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*11*] magic slashing plus _Touch of Fatigue_: Fort save vs DC *15* else fatigued, 3 rds
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*7*] magic slashing

*Spoiler: AoO, if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+9)[*25*]
CC: (1d20+9)[*28*] for x2 on 27+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*9*] magic slashing plus _Touch of Fatigue_ if not expended: Fort save vs DC *15* else fatigued, 3 rds
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*6*] magic slashing

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai) 3, Investigator (Mastermind) 1, *Level* 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 25/38, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 8, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
*  Shortbow (Arrows, 20; Cold Iron Arrows, 20)*  Ranged (1d6-1, x3)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 Armor AC, 4 hour duration
Arcane Pool: +1 net damage, 9 rds remaining.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The servant of Iomedae is undaunted by the sudden appearance and brutal attack by a novel enemy. "Back to the Abyss with you, fiend!" she yells. "Waylan, a little room please..." This isn't quite a request, as the tall warrior takes a step back towards the priest of Erastil and nearly pushes him away, in an attempt to gain space to wield her large weapon against this new foe.

Meanwhile, the elf girl, her heart lifted by Aurora's defiance, silently points her wand. _An enemy I can see, at least..._

*Spoiler*
Show


Aurora: Wait for Waylan to move out of the way, then 5-ft step to N44. I'm not sure if Irabeth gives the peryton cover, if she does maybe she can step to M42? Anyway: Attack with cold iron lucern hammer, (1d20+8)[*11*] damage (1d12+6)[*7*] cc(28) (1d20+8)[*9*] cd (1d12+6)[*12*]

Elrembriel: Magic Missile at the peryton, (3d4+3)[*11*].

*Spoiler: stats - Aurora*
Show

*Aurora Pelleas*
F LG Aasimar Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 50/52, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*+1 Cold Iron Longsword Radiance*  +9 (1d8+5, 19-20/x2)
*Cold Iron Lucern Hammer (Brace, Reach)*  +8 (1d12+6, x2)
*  Chakram*  +5 (1d8+4, x2)
*  Full Plate + 1*, *  Light Shield +1 (Cold Iron Spike)* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 17
*Conditions and effects* Mutilation, Longstrider 


*Spoiler: stats - Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel*
_Elf Wizard 4 N_
*HP* 19 / 28 *Speed* ft *Init* 4
*AC* 17 *Fort* 1 *Ref* 4 *Will* 5
*CMB* +1 *BAB* 2
*Acid splash* +5 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +1 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 11 (0) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)

Spells in effect: Detect Magic, Message, Mage Armor
Prescience uses remaining: 3/8
Wand of Magic Missile L5: 14/31
Memorized spells remaining: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Open/Close, Detect Secret Doors, Snowball, Detect Thoughts, Monster Summoning II, Mirror Image

Familiar: Sruech'ul, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +10
AC 17, touch 15, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +2 natural)
hp 10
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +5
Speed 10 ft., fly 60 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +5 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 7, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +1; CMB +2; CMD 10
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills Fly +7, Perception +12, Stealth +20; Racial Modifiers +4 Perception, +4 Stealth
Skill ranks from master: Craft(Alchemy) 1, Knowledge(Arcana) 3, Knowledge(Planes) 3, Sense Motive 3, Spellcraft 3, Use Magic Device 3
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells

----------


## MuffinMan

Heeding Aurora's request, Waylan steps back and assesses the newest threat. Its animal forms are all familiar and yet grotesquely blended together without sense or reason - for some reason this prompts an irrational fury in the former huntsman. "For the Stag God!!" he cries as he looses two more arrows at the foes.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5ft step to O/43, Rapid Shot at the new demon (cold iron arrows).

Atk1 (1d20+7)[*27*] (-2 RS, +1 PBS), cc1 (1d20+7)[*18*] (20/x3), dmg1 (1d8+3)[*9*], cdmg1 (2d8+6)[*17*]
Atk2 (1d20+7)[*21*] (-2 RS, +1 PBS), cc2 (1d20+7)[*22*] (20/x3), dmg2 (1d8+3)[*4*], cdmg2 (2d8+6)[*17*]

Knowledge: Religion to identify the new demon, if possible (1d20+8)[*20*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson*
_Human Cleric 4 LG_
*HP* 40 / 40 *Speed* ft *Init* 6
*AC* 19 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 5 *Will* 7
*CMB* +4 *BAB* 3
*+1 Composite Longbow* +8 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +5 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +4 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , )
*Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 16 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 2, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bard, *Level* 4, *Init* 8, *HP* 44/44, *Speed* 30 ft. base
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 4, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+1 Falcata*  +9 (1d8+6, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *+1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Arcane Strike

As Morevek leaves Elrembriel undefended, Filburn takes a step back to the doorway. Slashing with his sword he says, "Alright - you all dispose of the new enemy! I will tangle with the goat-thing!"

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Activate Arcane Strike
5-ft step to *L44*
Attack the demon with +1 Falcata: (1d20+1)[*17*] *25* due to mis-type (+9, not +1) attack, (1d20+1)[*16*] ((19-20/x3), (1d8+6)[*8*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+12)[*22*] critical strike damage

If allowed, I would like to have Filburn Fight Defensively (-4 to hit, +2 Dodge to AC), though since this is post-dice rolls I will leave the to *FarmerBink* to adjudicate.

----------


## Farmerbink

The party retaliates to their new assailant with noteworthy efficacy.  Almost everyone connects with their various attacks, leaving the stag-beast reeling and bloody.  In particular, Irabeth's longsword nearly cleaves a wing free from its mottled hide.  With a glare and a snort, it drives its antlers into Aurora's chest once more, before stepping back to the wall, too nimbly to seem appropriate (_Aurora takes 7 damage_).

Filburn and the schir exchange blows, though the affair goes better for the bard than the demon.  Filburn turns aside the wicked polearm, but fails to anticipate the demon's horns.  He takes the blow with a grunt, before redoubling his efforts (_Filburn takes 5 damage_).

Map updated

----------


## Gwynfrid

With a silent nod of appreciation for Filburn's protective stance, Elrembriel steps forward, to keep the peryton within her sights. "This one is a foul beast, but not a demon!", she calls as another trio of light balls erupt from her extended wand. Aurora, who was about to make a move against the now single-winged monster, understands the implications of the elf's information. Changing her stance, she steps in closer to the demon and thrusts with her long weapon, just above the bard's shoulder.

*Spoiler*
Show


Aurora: 5-foot step to M44
Attack with cold iron lucern hammer, (1d20+8)[*15*] damage (1d12+6)[*10*] cc(28) (1d20+8)[*23*] cd (1d12+6)[*18*]

Elrembriel: 5-foot step to L45
Magic Missile at the peryton, (3d4+3)[*10*]

*Spoiler: stats - Aurora*
Show

*Aurora Pelleas*
F LG Aasimar Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 30/52, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*+1 Cold Iron Longsword Radiance*  +9 (1d8+5, 19-20/x2)
*Cold Iron Lucern Hammer (Brace, Reach)*  +8 (1d12+6, x2)
*  Chakram*  +5 (1d8+4, x2)
*  Full Plate + 1*, *  Light Shield +1 (Cold Iron Spike)* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 17
*Conditions and effects* Mutilation, Longstrider 


*Spoiler: stats - Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel*
_Elf Wizard 4 N_
*HP* 19 / 28 *Speed* ft *Init* 4
*AC* 17 *Fort* 1 *Ref* 4 *Will* 5
*CMB* +1 *BAB* 2
*Acid splash* +5 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +1 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 11 (0) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)

Spells in effect: Detect Magic, Message, Mage Armor
Prescience uses remaining: 3/8
Wand of Magic Missile L5: 13/31
Memorized spells remaining: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Open/Close, Detect Secret Doors, Snowball, Detect Thoughts, Monster Summoning II, Mirror Image

Familiar: Sruech'ul, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +10
AC 17, touch 15, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +2 natural)
hp 10
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +5
Speed 10 ft., fly 60 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +5 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 7, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +1; CMB +2; CMD 10
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills Fly +7, Perception +12, Stealth +20; Racial Modifiers +4 Perception, +4 Stealth
Skill ranks from master: Craft(Alchemy) 1, Knowledge(Arcana) 3, Knowledge(Planes) 3, Sense Motive 3, Spellcraft 3, Use Magic Device 3
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan continues to send volley after volley of arrows at the foes, the cramped quarters and bodies of his allies making it more difficult than usual to aim accurately.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Full-round action to rapid shot. Preferred target is the bloodied peryton until its dead, then switching to the schir demon.
 Using cold iron arrows, and soft cover probably applies.

atk1 (1d20+7)[*24*] (+1 PBS, -2 RS), cc1 (1d20+7)[*16*] (20/x3), dmg1 (1d8+3)[*7*], cdmg1 (2d8+6)[*13*]
atk2 (1d20+7)[*9*] (+1 PBS, -2 RS), cc2 (1d20+7)[*20*] (20/x3), dmg2 (1d8+3)[*4*], cdmg2 (2d8+6)[*12*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson*
_Human Cleric 4 LG_
*HP* 40 / 40 *Speed* ft *Init* 6
*AC* 19 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 5 *Will* 7
*CMB* +4 *BAB* 3
*+1 Composite Longbow* +8 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +5 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +4 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , )
*Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 16 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 3, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bard, *Level* 4, *Init* 8, *HP* 44/44, *Speed* 30 ft. base
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 4, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+1 Falcata*  +9 (1d8+6, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *+1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Arcane Strike

"Nicely done, Elrembriel! Stay back - I am going to get out of doorway and try to draw it out..." Filburn says as he slashes at the demon and then steps back out of its reach.

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Activate Arcane Strike
Attack the schir: Falcata +1 (1d20+9)[*17*] attack, (1d20+9)[*16*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+6)[*11*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+12)[*20*] critical strike damage
5-ft step to *M44*

----------


## JWallyR

As the energy projectiles explode from the tip of Elrembriel's wand and into the peryton, Morevek eyes it appraisingly for a heartbeat. As the light of life leaves its bestial eyes, the tiefling begins gesturing with his free hand and strides back toward Filburn and the goat-like demon before him. Once more, he darts down in the beginning of a roll, seeking to dodge the flailing limbs (and weapons) of the melee...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

So, let's try this again:
Standard action: Cast _Touch of Fatigue_.
Free action: click heels to activate Daredevil boots for +5 Acrobatics and potential +2 on attacks vs. the demon.
Move action: Attempt to move to J44 through the demon's space, using Acrobatics: (1d20+14)[*26*] plus (1d6)[*4*] inspiration if less than 25 but more than 20.

If the movement is successful, Morevek will attack the demon with the below rolls *plus 4*, due to flanking and the bonus from Daredevil boots. Otherwise, he ends his movement in L,43 and can attack with the stated rolls.

Attack: (1d20+9)[*16*]
CC: (1d20+9)[*29*] for x2 on 27+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*12*] cold iron/magic/slashing plus _Touch of Fatigue_: Fort save vs DC *15* else fatigued, 3 rds.
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*7*] cold iron/magic/slashing

*Spoiler: AoO, if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+9)[*18*]
CC: (1d20+9)[*28*] for x2 on 27+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*7*] cold iron/magic/slashing plus _Touch of Fatigue_ if not expended: Fort save vs DC *15* else fatigued, 3 rds.
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*10*] cold iron/magic/slashing



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai) 3, Investigator (Mastermind) 1, *Level* 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 25/38, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 8, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
*  Shortbow (Arrows, 20; Cold Iron Arrows, 20)*  Ranged (1d6-1, x3)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 Armor AC, 4 hour duration
Arcane Pool: +1 net damage, 8 rds remaining.

----------


## Farmerbink

While Aurora steps in, but misses the Schir, Elrembriel delivers what proves to be the final blow the Peryton could bear.  With an odd whimper, the foul beast collapses under the weight of various injuries.  Waylan adjusts his sights to target the concealed demon, and makes the best of the situation, scoring a hit with one of his two shots.

Morevek nimbly sidles past Filburn, into the occupied room, and scores a glancing blow with his katana.  The demon throws the door closed, and retaliate, but his movements seem more sluggish than before.  Morevek avoids the swipe with ease.

Map updated

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Get in, now!" Aurora's instruction is barked at her friends as she barges into the door to push it open with all her strength. Elrembriel ponders her chances with the wand, but refrains, thinking her chances to harm the demon are remote.

*Spoiler*
Show


Aurora: rush into door and use all her strength to keep it open for the others. Str check if needed (1d20+4)[*8*]
Elrembriel: no action. She expects the demon to resist the wand's effects.

*Spoiler: stats - Aurora*
Show

*Aurora Pelleas*
F LG Aasimar Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 30/52, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*+1 Cold Iron Longsword Radiance*  +9 (1d8+5, 19-20/x2)
*Cold Iron Lucern Hammer (Brace, Reach)*  +8 (1d12+6, x2)
*  Chakram*  +5 (1d8+4, x2)
*  Full Plate + 1*, *  Light Shield +1 (Cold Iron Spike)* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 17
*Conditions and effects* Mutilation, Longstrider 


*Spoiler: stats - Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel*
_Elf Wizard 4 N_
*HP* 19 / 28 *Speed* ft *Init* 4
*AC* 17 *Fort* 1 *Ref* 4 *Will* 5
*CMB* +1 *BAB* 2
*Acid splash* +5 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +1 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 11 (0) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)

Spells in effect: Detect Magic, Message, Mage Armor
Prescience uses remaining: 3/8
Wand of Magic Missile L5: 13/31
Memorized spells remaining: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Open/Close, Detect Secret Doors, Snowball, Detect Thoughts, Monster Summoning II, Mirror Image

Familiar: Sruech'ul, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +10
AC 17, touch 15, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +2 natural)
hp 10
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +5
Speed 10 ft., fly 60 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +5 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 7, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +1; CMB +2; CMD 10
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills Fly +7, Perception +12, Stealth +20; Racial Modifiers +4 Perception, +4 Stealth
Skill ranks from master: Craft(Alchemy) 1, Knowledge(Arcana) 3, Knowledge(Planes) 3, Sense Motive 3, Spellcraft 3, Use Magic Device 3
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 4, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bard, *Level* 4, *Init* 8, *HP* 39/44, *Speed* 30 ft. base
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 4, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+1 Falcata*  +9 (1d8+6, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *+1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Arcane Strike

Filburn follows the paladin through the door, intent on attacking the demon too. Once through he brings his curved blade down deliberately.

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Activate Arcane Strike
Move to *K44* once the door is open.
Attack the schir: Falcata +1 (1d20+9)[*11*] attack, (1d20+9)[*20*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+6)[*10*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+12)[*20*] critical strike damage

----------


## JWallyR

A grinning Morevek leans into the spin that carried him away from the demon's sluggish blow, and pauses, deliberately murmuring a few words and gesturing with his free hand. The untrained eye might have thought him to be hesitating, but when the door beside the demon swings open under his allys' assault, Morevek springs back at the goat-headed foe!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Begin Spell Combat with a normal attack:

Attack: (1d20+7)[*14*]
CC: (1d20+7)[*14*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*13*] cold iron/magic slashing
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*8*] cold iron/magic slashing

If the foe is still alive, Morevek will attempt to cast _Touch of Fatigue_ defensively: (1d20+10)[*13*] vs DC *15*. If successful, he will again attack:

Attack: (1d20+7)[*26*]
CC: (1d20+7)[*12*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*11*] cold iron/magic slashing
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*11*] cold iron/magic slashing

He will then 5ft step to I43.

*Spoiler: AoO, if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+7)[*23*]
CC: (1d20+7)[*27*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*9*] cold iron/magic slashing
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*9*] cold iron/magic slashing


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai) 3, Investigator (Mastermind) 1, *Level* 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 25/38, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 8, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
*  Shortbow (Arrows, 20; Cold Iron Arrows, 20)*  Ranged (1d6-1, x3)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 Armor AC, 4 hour duration
Arcane Pool: +1 net damage, 7 rds remaining.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan frowns in frustration as the schir demon steps back into the cover of the room - there's no angle anymore for a shot that could work, especially with his allies crowding towards the narrow doorway. Instead the archer moves north, quickly inspecting the room that the peryton emerged from.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to L/41 and look around. If there's a visible enemy then Waylan will attack it, else he will use his standard action to quickly study the new room as effectively as possible.

Maybe attack:
atk (1d20+9)[*28*], cc (1d20+9)[*27*] (20/x3), dmg (1d8+3)[*8*], cdmg (2d8+6)[*12*]

or maybe Perception (1d20+9)[*10*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson*
_Human Cleric 4 LG_
*HP* 40 / 40 *Speed* ft *Init* 6
*AC* 19 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 5 *Will* 7
*CMB* +4 *BAB* 3
*+1 Composite Longbow* +8 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +5 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +4 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , )
*Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 16 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## Farmerbink

Irabeth follows Waylan to the north, where they find an empty conference room.  The peryton obviously spent no small amount of time within, judging by the obvious destruction of the furniture and decorations.  This isn't the time to focus on such things, however.

Morevek and Filburn find themselves lashing out at a cornered beast- with a fierce expression, it turns aside blows while attempting to retaliate with its own.  For the second time, Filburn's focus on the demon's halberd turns aside what would otherwise have been a gruesome blow, but leaves him open to a slash from the creature's misshapen horns (_Filburn takes 8 damage_).

Map updated

----------


## Gwynfrid

"We can't leave it behind. Finish it!" Aurora braces herself, and moves in between the wall and her friends to get into position, risking retaliation from the monster before she can bring her polearm to bear.

Elrembriel shakes her head, feeling highly inadequate in the situation. She turns the corridor corner, to guard the other side in the event of another attack from the rear.

*Spoiler*
Show


Aurora: move to I43, likely taking an AoO on the way.
Attack, cold iron lucern hammer (1d20+8)[*11*] damage (1d12+6)[*13*] cc(28) (1d20+8)[*19*] cd (1d12+6)[*18*]

Elrembriel: Move to N44. If anything goes out on the Eastern she hopefully will see it coming.

*Spoiler: stats - Aurora*
Show

*Aurora Pelleas*
F LG Aasimar Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 30/52, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*+1 Cold Iron Longsword Radiance*  +9 (1d8+5, 19-20/x2)
*Cold Iron Lucern Hammer (Brace, Reach)*  +8 (1d12+6, x2)
*  Chakram*  +5 (1d8+4, x2)
*  Full Plate + 1*, *  Light Shield +1 (Cold Iron Spike)* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 17
*Conditions and effects* Mutilation, Longstrider 


*Spoiler: stats - Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel*
_Elf Wizard 4 N_
*HP* 19 / 28 *Speed* ft *Init* 4
*AC* 17 *Fort* 1 *Ref* 4 *Will* 5
*CMB* +1 *BAB* 2
*Acid splash* +5 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +1 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 11 (0) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)

Spells in effect: Detect Magic, Message, Mage Armor
Prescience uses remaining: 3/8
Wand of Magic Missile L5: 13/31
Memorized spells remaining: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Open/Close, Detect Secret Doors, Snowball, Detect Thoughts, Monster Summoning II, Mirror Image

Familiar: Sruech'ul, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +10
AC 17, touch 15, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +2 natural)
hp 10
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +5
Speed 10 ft., fly 60 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +5 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 7, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +1; CMB +2; CMD 10
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills Fly +7, Perception +12, Stealth +20; Racial Modifiers +4 Perception, +4 Stealth
Skill ranks from master: Craft(Alchemy) 1, Knowledge(Arcana) 3, Knowledge(Planes) 3, Sense Motive 3, Spellcraft 3, Use Magic Device 3
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells

----------


## JWallyR

For a split second, the worst of Morevek's abyssal heritage is displayed in a contorted grimace of rage and frustration at his failure to command the arcane energies that are his stock in trade. The visage of fury is quickly replaced with the tiefling's impassive mask, and with icily calm deliberation, he gestures once more while preparing to lash out with his blade. Despite his apparent demeanor, his clawed tail continues to lash and writhe...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

As mentioned in hangouts, I'm not clear on the game board due to a 5ft step not reflected on the map. Therefore:
If Morevek is outside of AoO range, he will cast _Touch of Fatigue_ without having to cast defensively before making any other actions.

If the Schir has left an opening behind him to which Morevek might be able to tumble, Morevek will do so with Acrobatics: (1d20+14)[*19*] after clicking the heels on his Daredevil boots. Inspiration if above 20 but below 25: (1d6)[*3*]. If this action is a success, Morevek's attack will be at a *+2* due to the Daredevil boots. *No spellcasting will occur* if Morevek did not begin the turn in AoO range.

If no such space exists after DM review, the casting of _Touch of Fatigue_ will be the first part of Spell Combat as a FRA. Should Morevek begin the turn in AoO range, he will attempt to cast defensively: (1d20+10)[*17*] vs DC *15*. Should this be successful, he will of course get the second attack detailed below.

*Rolls do not include flanking or Daredevil bonus!* Should these apply, it'll be a +4 total.

First attack:
Attack: (1d20+7)[*13*]
CC: (1d20+7)[*8*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*12*] Cold Iron/Magic slashing plus potentially _Touch of Fatigue_: Fort save vs DC *15* else fatigued, 3 rds
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*13*] Cold Iron/Magic slashing

Second (potential) attack:
Attack: (1d20+7)[*23*]
CC: (1d20+7)[*14*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*8*] Cold Iron/Magic slashing plus potentially _Touch of Fatigue_ if not expended: Fort save vs DC *15* else fatigued, 3 rds
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*11*] Cold Iron/Magic slashing

*Spoiler: AoO if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+7)[*11*]
CC: (1d20+7)[*27*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*12*] Cold Iron/Magic slashing plus potentially _Touch of Fatigue_ if not expended: Fort save vs DC *15* else fatigued, 3 rds
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*6*] Cold Iron/Magic slashing


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai) 3, Investigator (Mastermind) 1, *Level* 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 25/38, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 8, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
*  Shortbow (Arrows, 20; Cold Iron Arrows, 20)*  Ranged (1d6-1, x3)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 Armor AC, 4 hour duration
Arcane Pool: +1 net damage, 6 rds remaining.

----------


## MuffinMan

Satisfied that the conference room contains no immediate threats, Waylan hurries back to the main landing and takes a defensive stance near the top of the stairs, sighting with bow ready should any new foes emerge.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to O/43 and ready an action to shoot any hostiles that appear.

atk (1d20+9)[*29*], cc (1d20+9)[*11*], dmg (1d8+3)[*5*], cdmg (2d8+6)[*18*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson*
_Human Cleric 4 LG_
*HP* 40 / 40 *Speed* ft *Init* 6
*AC* 19 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 5 *Will* 7
*CMB* +4 *BAB* 3
*+1 Composite Longbow* +8 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +5 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +4 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , )
*Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 16 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 5, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bard, *Level* 4, *Init* 8, *HP* 31/44, *Speed* 30 ft. base
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 4, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+1 Falcata*  +9 (1d8+6, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *+1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Arcane Strike

"I think this one is smarter than it looks - let's focus and put it _down_!" says Filburn as he brings his sword down again. "Oh - and watch the horns!" he finishes as he steps backwards to give others space to enter the room.

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Activate Arcane Strike
Attack the schir: Falcata +1 (1d20+9)[*13*] attack, (1d20+9)[*13*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+6)[*12*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+12)[*18*] critical strike damage
5-ft step to *K45*

----------


## Farmerbink

As Aurora and Morevek make their moves, the Schir lashes out, catching the paladin with the hooked blade on the end of his pole arm (Aurora takes 9 from the AOO).  However, the beast's focus on her left Morevek free to navigate the close quarters without reproach, despite a clumsy (for him) attempt.  Still, both companions prove unable to capitalize in the cramped library.

Filburn steps into the room, but continues to underestimate the cunning and tenacity of his foe.  The oddly-horned beast lets out a quiet snort of recognition and perhaps amusement, as Filburn voices his concern.  Irabeth followers her companion's calls, and joins the fray.  Her longsword _just_ finds purchase, thanks in part to the creature's magically-sluggish movement.

With a grunt of annoyance, the beast turns to Morevek.  Focused as he is on his spellcasting, the magus never sees the bardiche coming (_Morevek takes 15 damage_).

Map updated*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Guys.  You gotta roll double digits _sometime_.

BTW, Morevek, that was a confirmed crit on a x3 weapon.  The unmodified damage dice were 1, 2, and 3 (on a d10).  Could have been lots worse ;-P

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 6, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bard, *Level* 4, *Init* 8, *HP* 31/44, *Speed* 30 ft. base
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 4, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+1 Falcata*  +9 (1d8+6, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *+1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Arcane Strike

With a growl of frustration (and a sigh of relief that it wasn't him hit this time) Filburn steps around to get into position and tries to strike the demon again...

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Activate Arcane Strike
5-ft step to *J44*
Attack the schir: Falcata +1 (1d20+9)[*24*] attack, (1d20+9)[*15*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+6)[*7*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+12)[*22*] critical strike damage

----------


## Gwynfrid

"The Inheritor gives her blessing to those who struggle against the demons. We shall overcome this one as we shall all others..." Aurora forces herself to remain calm, to keep the focus and discipline of combat.

*Spoiler*
Show


Attack, cold iron lucern hammer (1d20+8)[*10*] damage (1d12+6)[*15*] cc(28) (1d20+8)[*21*] cd (1d12+6)[*18*]

Elrembriel: No action.

*Spoiler: stats - Aurora*
Show

*Aurora Pelleas*
F LG Aasimar Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 21/52, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*+1 Cold Iron Longsword Radiance*  +9 (1d8+5, 19-20/x2)
*Cold Iron Lucern Hammer (Brace, Reach)*  +8 (1d12+6, x2)
*  Chakram*  +5 (1d8+4, x2)
*  Full Plate + 1*, *  Light Shield +1 (Cold Iron Spike)* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 17
*Conditions and effects* Mutilation, Longstrider 


*Spoiler: stats - Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel*
_Elf Wizard 4 N_
*HP* 19 / 28 *Speed* ft *Init* 4
*AC* 17 *Fort* 1 *Ref* 4 *Will* 5
*CMB* +1 *BAB* 2
*Acid splash* +5 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +1 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 11 (0) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)

Spells in effect: Detect Magic, Message, Mage Armor
Prescience uses remaining: 3/8
Wand of Magic Missile L5: 13/31
Memorized spells remaining: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Open/Close, Detect Secret Doors, Snowball, Detect Thoughts, Monster Summoning II, Mirror Image

Familiar: Sruech'ul, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +10
AC 17, touch 15, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +2 natural)
hp 10
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +5
Speed 10 ft., fly 60 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +5 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 7, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +1; CMB +2; CMD 10
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills Fly +7, Perception +12, Stealth +20; Racial Modifiers +4 Perception, +4 Stealth
Skill ranks from master: Craft(Alchemy) 1, Knowledge(Arcana) 3, Knowledge(Planes) 3, Sense Motive 3, Spellcraft 3, Use Magic Device 3
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells

----------


## MuffinMan

The fighting has been going on _too_ long... Waylan's concern shifts from the hallway to his allies still engaged with the shcir demon. Running back down the hallway, he finds a narrow opening and attempts to put the beast down with an arrow.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to L/45, swift action Hawkeye (5/6), attack w/ cold iron arrow:

not including soft cover, though it probably applies
atk (1d20+11)[*12*] (+2 hawkeye, +1 PBS), cc (1d20+11)[*24*] (20/x3), dmg (1d8+3)[*5*], cdmg (2d8+3)[*13*]

*Spoiler: status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson*
_Human Cleric 4 LG_
*HP* 40 / 40 *Speed* ft *Init* 6
*AC* 19 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 5 *Will* 7
*CMB* +4 *BAB* 3
*+1 Composite Longbow* +8 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +5 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +4 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , )
*Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 16 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek lets out a sharp grunt at the halberd's blow. Battered and bloodied, the pale-skinned magus eyes the foe with undisguised hatred. With deliberate focus on the foe's weapon, he gestures once more and murmurs a spell, blade lashing out toward the demon!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Spell Combat: Attempt to cast _Touch of Fatigue_ defensively: (1d20+10)[*25*] vs DC 15.

First attack: (1d20+9)[*10*] (includes Spell Combat penalty and flanking)
CC: (1d20+9)[*21*] for x2 on 27+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*7*] Cold Iron/Magic slashing plus potentially _Touch of Fatigue_: Fort Save vs DC 15 else fatigued, 3 rds.
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*10*] Cold Iron/Magic slashing

If casting was successful:
Second attack: (1d20+9)[*15*] (includes Spell Combat penalty and flanking)
CC: (1d20+9)[*16*] for x2 on 27+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*8*] Cold Iron/Magic slashing plus potentially _Touch of Fatigue_: Fort Save vs DC 15 else fatigued, 3 rds.
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*10*] Cold Iron/Magic slashing

*Spoiler: AoO, if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+9)[*23*] (includes Spell Combat penalty and flanking)
CC: (1d20+9)[*20*] for x2 on 27+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*9*] Cold Iron/Magic slashing plus potentially _Touch of Fatigue_: Fort Save vs DC 15 else fatigued, 3 rds.
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*11*] Cold Iron/Magic slashing


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai) 3, Investigator (Mastermind) 1, *Level* 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 10/38, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 8, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
*  Shortbow (Arrows, 20; Cold Iron Arrows, 20)*  Ranged (1d6-1, x3)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 Armor AC, 4 hour duration
Arcane Pool: +1 net damage, 5 rds remaining.

----------


## Farmerbink

Even enchanted as it is, Filburn's blade strikes less deep than the swordsman would have expected.  Still, the strike is true, though of his allies, only Irabeth is likewise able to capitalize on the demon's momentary lapse.  Her longsword strikes true, though it lacks even the enchantment of Filburn's weapon to augment her blow.

The beast continues to whirl with blinding speed and accuracy.  Taking advantage of a momentary overreach in Morevek's thrust, the bardiche crashes down on his shoulder (_Morevek takes 5 damage_).  

Map updated

----------


## MuffinMan

"Back to the Abyss with you, demon!!" Waylan cries in fury as he releases another pair of arrows towards the beast.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Full attack to Rapid Shot, AKA "pew pew". (Also note that Waylan is completely out of healing spells / channels)

atk1 (1d20+7)[*20*] (-2 RS, +1 PBS), cc1 (1d20+7)[*18*] (20/x3), dmg1 (1d8+3)[*5*], cdmg1 (2d8+6)[*11*]

atk2 (1d20+7)[*19*] (-2 RS, +1 PBS), cc2 (1d20+7)[*23*] (20/x3), dmg2 (1d8+3)[*10*], cdmg2 (2d8+6)[*15*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson*
_Human Cleric 4 LG_
*HP* 40 / 40 *Speed* ft *Init* 6
*AC* 19 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 5 *Will* 7
*CMB* +4 *BAB* 3
*+1 Composite Longbow* +8 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +5 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +4 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , )
*Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 16 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 7, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bard, *Level* 4, *Init* 8, *HP* 31/44, *Speed* 30 ft. base
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 4, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+1 Falcata*  +9 (1d8+6, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *+1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Arcane Strike

With a gasp Filburn watches the demon savagely attack Morevek. "We need to put this thing down already!" he grunts as he slashes at the demon again.

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Activate Arcane Strike
Move to remain in melee with the demon if necessary. 
Attack the schir: Falcata +1 (1d20+9)[*25*] attack, (1d20+9)[*18*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+6)[*8*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+12)[*16*] critical strike damage

----------


## Gwynfrid

Aurora's eyes never leave the demon's horrid form, taking its every move in. Suddenly she lunges forward, the lucern hammer's head first for a killing blow.

*Spoiler*
Show


Attack, cold iron lucern hammer (1d20+8)[*11*] damage (1d12+6)[*17*] cc(28) (1d20+8)[*12*] cd(1d12+6)[*17*]

Elrembriel: No action.

*Spoiler: stats - Aurora*
Show

*Aurora Pelleas*
F LG Aasimar Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 21/52, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*+1 Cold Iron Longsword Radiance*  +9 (1d8+5, 19-20/x2)
*Cold Iron Lucern Hammer (Brace, Reach)*  +8 (1d12+6, x2)
*  Chakram*  +5 (1d8+4, x2)
*  Full Plate + 1*, *  Light Shield +1 (Cold Iron Spike)* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 17
*Conditions and effects* Mutilation, Longstrider 


*Spoiler: stats - Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel*
_Elf Wizard 4 N_
*HP* 19 / 28 *Speed* ft *Init* 4
*AC* 17 *Fort* 1 *Ref* 4 *Will* 5
*CMB* +1 *BAB* 2
*Acid splash* +5 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +1 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 11 (0) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)

Spells in effect: Detect Magic, Message, Mage Armor
Prescience uses remaining: 3/8
Wand of Magic Missile L5: 13/31
Memorized spells remaining: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Open/Close, Detect Secret Doors, Snowball, Detect Thoughts, Monster Summoning II, Mirror Image

Familiar: Sruech'ul, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +10
AC 17, touch 15, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +2 natural)
hp 10
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +5
Speed 10 ft., fly 60 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +5 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 7, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +1; CMB +2; CMD 10
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills Fly +7, Perception +12, Stealth +20; Racial Modifiers +4 Perception, +4 Stealth
Skill ranks from master: Craft(Alchemy) 1, Knowledge(Arcana) 3, Knowledge(Planes) 3, Sense Motive 3, Spellcraft 3, Use Magic Device 3
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek gasps in pain, and once more his blade flicks out at the enemy, but it seems directed almost not to wound but to harry.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Fighting Defensively for +2 AC, at -4 Attack penalty. If possible, I would like to also use Spell Combat, because the rules are ambiguous.

The first attack (assuming Spell Combat is legal):

Attack: (1d20+5)[*13*] (includes Spell Combat and Defensive Fighting penalties as well as Flanking; add +2 if Spell Combat not legal)
CC: (1d20+5)[*24*] for x2 on 23+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*12*] cold iron/magic/slashing plus _Touch of Fatigue_: Fort save vs DC *15* else fatigued, 3 rds
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*6*] cold iron/magic/slashing

If the foe is still standing, attempt to cast _Touch of Fatigue_ again (regardless of first attack) using concentration: (1d20+10)[*23*] vs DC 15. If successful, a second attack:

Attack: (1d20+5)[*11*] (includes Spell Combat and Defensive Fighting penalties as well as Flanking)
CC: (1d20+5)[*25*] for x2 on 23+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*7*] cold iron/magic/slashing plus _Touch of Fatigue_: Fort save vs DC *15* else fatigued, 3 rds
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*6*] cold iron/magic/slashing

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+11)[*17*] (includes Flanking)
CC: (1d20+11)[*23*] for x2 on 29+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*9*] cold iron/magic/slashing plus _Touch of Fatigue_ if still floating: Fort save vs DC *15* else fatigued, 3 rds
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*9*] cold iron/magic/slashing


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai) 3, Investigator (Mastermind) 1, *Level* 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 5/38, *Speed* 30
*AC* 25, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 8, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
*  Shortbow (Arrows, 20; Cold Iron Arrows, 20)*  Ranged (1d6-1, x3)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 Armor AC, 4 hour duration
Arcane Pool: +1 net damage, 4 rds remaining.
Fighting defensively: +2 AC

----------


## Farmerbink

Though the battle continues, the parties' frantic defenses and parries prove the greater forces.  For every lunge, there is a deflection, for every thrust a dodge.  Only Filburn and Irabeth are able to accomplish anything at all, and both blades prove ineffective at penetrating the beast's hide.

Though bloodied, the demon fights on.  It continues to focus on the lithe magus, but Morevek's blade and feet carry him just out of reach of every attack.

Map updated
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Please post 2 or 3 rounds of rolls in the OOC thread, unless you anticipate an upcoming change in strategy.  I'm kinda done with all this. ;-P

----------


## Farmerbink

Finally, the Schir begins to falter, its many injuries and fatigue simply prove too overwhelming for a pitched combat, surrounded as it is, by the party.  It lunges out too far at Morevek, and stumbles in its attempt to recover.  None of the heroes fail to take advantage of the brief lapse, however, and polearm, blade and arrow combine to cut the beast down where it stands.  

As its body comes to rest, only the repeated sounds of belabored breathing break the silence.  With attention turned back to the hallway, and the doors lining the southern wall, the group reaches a brief moment of reprieve.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The baddy is finally down.  All he has for loot is a nasty MWK bardiche.  The _room,_ however....


Bookshelves line the walls of the small library that until recently was guarded by the Schir.  The remains of hundreds of shredded tomes line the floor and cover most of the furniture.  Smoldering piles of ashes fill the room with an acrid stench.  One small stack of books on a nearby table are noteworthy for the fact that they appear untouched.

*Spoiler: Loot!*
Show

6 of the books on the table are near priceless tomes of history, geography, and tactical manuals.  Each is worth 50g.  The 7th is a leather-bound book on the topic of outsiders and summoning.  *Spoiler: Detect magic, going to waive spellcraft DC*
Show

It's a book of extended summoning (standard)



In the room to the north, from which the Peryton came, Waylan and Irabeth return to find a conference chamber in disrepair.  A map of Mendev covers a long table in the eastern corner, surrounded by dozens of bodies- each noteworthy for the gaping hole where their chest cavities once were.  

*Spoiler: Heal check, DC 15+*
Show

 Most of the bodies lack the internal organs one would expect to find over the stomachs.  They appear to have been ripped out by long, canine teeth (like the Peryton has).

----------


## Gwynfrid

The tall paladin finally gets the satisfaction of landing a blow on the demon, which together with her companions', proves to be a killing one. She leans against the bookshelves, out of breath. Her face shows the exhaustion of the day's pains. _I'm not sure how far further we can go..._ She bites her lips at this admission of weakness, not wanting to share this sentiment with the others.

While Aurora is catching her breath, Elrembriel tiptoes into the room. "I'm so sorry I wasn't of any help... I was fairly sure this... thing... was going to be able to resist the magic from the wand." The excuse sounds lame in her own ears, and she looks at her friends sheepishly. She catches herself quickly, however, and gets to the business of casting a detection spell. "I see... Great books of instruction... And this one, it will be very helpful when I call for help from the outer planes... Unfortunately, it works only once, but yes, it's a boon."

*Spoiler*
Show

I think we're down to potions. It might be wise (but not very brave) to call it a day at this point.

Aurora 21/52
Elrembriel 19/28

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan wrinkles his nose at the peryton's grisly leftovers, bending over to close the eyes of the deceased and mutter a brief prayer to Erastil for safekeeping of their souls. Returning from the conference chamber, he surveys his battered and bloody companions. "What was it that Crel said..." He struggles to remember after the chaos of prolonged fighting. "He and his kin have secured a camp four blocks from here, where we might be able to rest. I am loathe to turn around so close to our objective, but it will do us no good to confront Vorlesh if we are too weak to wrestle the wardstone fragment away from her..." He frowns, looking to Aurora, Irabeth, and Filburn as the de-facto officers of their small company.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Looking around, in the eyes of her comrades, Aurora sees defeat._ What do they see in mine?_ Her hesitation hangs heavy in the air, the putrid smell of demonic remains heavier still, another weight on their minds.

"No!" She stands erect, the nobility of her calling erasing all sense of weakness and weariness. "What was it she told you, Elrembriel? _Seek my blessing in the war against the demons, and you shall have it?_ That's a promise. So, we shall have it, I know it, I KNOW IT! Because her word is her bond, because it's only us between Kenabres and the Abyss, at this time and in this place."

She kneels on the soiled floor, draws Radiance, takes the splendid sword in her hands with a soft sense of reverence. "O Inheritor, Light of the Sword, lady of valor, you never gave up. We, too, never will give up. May your blessing be over us." She stands, and finishes in a matter-of-fact tone: "Well, we have these potions left. Let's take them, and let Iomedae guide our steps to victory."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn nods at the paladin's statements. "I agree, but if we are to prevail we need to use a bit more than just brute strength. Let me take point for a bit - I am less injured than several of you and still have some tricks up my sleeve," he says as he steps out of the room to look around the hallway. "We should also use the magical tools we have been provided - such as _this_," he says, pulling out the Chime of Opening and gesturing towards the three remaining doors. "I can open them without us being adjacent. Then we can see what we are about to fight and invite them out here to join us instead of chasing them into an ambush or something...So, let's get ready and I will open the next nearest door."

He takes his own advice, drinking a potion quickly and stepping to the front of the party. Kneeling, he places his blade within reach and juggles the chime into his hand, keeping a firm grip on his shield. With a breath he also loosens the wand at his belt, and looks intently at the doorway, waiting for the others to take positions.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Filburn will drink one potion of Cure Light Wounds to heal (1d8+1)[*6*] HPs. 

He also has a wand of Daylight, which will counter the Darkness spell-like abilities of the tieflings.

He will stand at *O43* and aim to open the door to the "Unknown" room that presumably leads to the next floor.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"You are right, Filburn. Take the lead. Before that, however..." Without finishing her sentence, she takes a flask out of her bag and downs it. _Radiance_ and shield at the ready, she takes position one step to Filburn's left.

The young elf stands trembling on the threshold of the conference chamber. The grisly sight of the carnage in there leaves her on the edge of retching. "Waylan, what do you think happened here? Why?"

Before the group proceeds, she takes two of her potions, and takes out Terendelev's scale with great reverence. "Great protector, come to my help". The silvery scale shines in a soft light briefly, once, then a second time.

*Spoiler*
Show


Aurora took 1 CSW potion. Elrembriel took a CLW (see OOC), and given the result, she will take her second one: (1d8+1)[*3*]
Elrembriel activates Terendelev's scale of Protection twice, to gain cold and electricity resistance 30.

Aurora moves to M44, Elrembriel to L42.

*Spoiler: stats - Aurora*
Show

*Aurora Pelleas*
F LG Aasimar Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 44/52, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*+1 Cold Iron Longsword Radiance*  +9 (1d8+5, 19-20/x2)
*Cold Iron Lucern Hammer (Brace, Reach)*  +8 (1d12+6, x2)
*  Chakram*  +5 (1d8+4, x2)
*  Full Plate + 1*, *  Light Shield +1 (Cold Iron Spike)* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 17
*Conditions and effects* Mutilation, Longstrider 


*Spoiler: stats - Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel*
_Elf Wizard 4 N_
*HP* 24 / 28 *Speed* ft *Init* 4
*AC* 17 *Fort* 1 *Ref* 4 *Will* 5
*CMB* +1 *BAB* 2
*Acid splash* +5 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +1 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 11 (0) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)

Spells in effect: Detect Magic, Message, Mage Armor, Resist Cold (cold resistance 30, 190 min), Resist Electricity (electricity resistance 30, 190 min)
Prescience uses remaining: 3/8
Wand of Magic Missile L5: 13/31
Memorized spells remaining: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Open/Close, Detect Secret Doors, Snowball, Detect Thoughts, Monster Summoning II, Mirror Image

Familiar: Sruech'ul, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +10
AC 17, touch 15, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +2 natural)
hp 10
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +5
Speed 10 ft., fly 60 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +5 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 7, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +1; CMB +2; CMD 10
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills Fly +7, Perception +12, Stealth +20; Racial Modifiers +4 Perception, +4 Stealth
Skill ranks from master: Craft(Alchemy) 1, Knowledge(Arcana) 3, Knowledge(Planes) 3, Sense Motive 3, Spellcraft 3, Use Magic Device 3
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells

----------


## MuffinMan

> The young elf stands trembling on the threshold of the conference chamber. The grisly sight of the carnage in there leaves her on the edge of retching. "Waylan, what do you think happened here? Why?"


Waylan shakes his head as he washes his hands with a bit of divinely-conjured water. "They were given as food to the beast.
 Now that we have slain it, no more will share in this sad fate. Come, there is nothing more for us here..."

As the party readies itself to continue he checks the arrows in his quiver, verifying that Iomedae's sacred arrows are in a safe, accessible location. As Filburn prepares to the sound the chime he produces one of the _scrolls of bless_, and uses it to call down the gods' favor on their efforts.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Waylan is good to go. He will use one of the scrolls of bless (1 minute duration) right before Filburn uses the chime.

I also just remembered that he has an unused 1st-level pearl of power, so there's an emergency CLW in his back pocket.

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson*
_Human Cleric 4 LG_
*HP* 40 / 40 *Speed* ft *Init* 6
*AC* 19 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 5 *Will* 7
*CMB* +4 *BAB* 3
*+1 Composite Longbow* +8 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +5 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +4 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , )
*Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 16 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## JWallyR

As the foe succumbs to the felling strike, Morevek reaches to the wall, allowing his spring-tight coiled posture to relax... and very nearly slides to the floor. Finding his balance just before his knee touches the floor of the ruined library, the tiefling slowly and deliberately pushes his way up to a standing position, still leaning against the wall for support. His clawed tail, fallen slackly to the floor in the tiefling's moment of weariness, begins to coil upward before darting into one of the swordsman's pouched pockets. It emerges with a small vial, which it deposits into Morevek's waiting hand, which shortly delivers its contents to his parted lips.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Drinking a potion of CSW: (3d8+6)[*16*] healing
Also 2 CMW rolled in OOC for a total of 18 additional healing (yes, really).


As the renewed vitality infuses the tiefling, he stands tall, adopting his seemingly relaxed stance that belies the swift response of the slender frame. Without a word, he follows the rest out to where Filburn is prepared to open the door from afar. Sword in hand, he crouches almost imperceptibly beside the other swordsman.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai) 3, Investigator (Mastermind) 1, *Level* 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 38/38, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 8, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
*  Shortbow (Arrows, 20; Cold Iron Arrows, 20)*  Ranged (1d6-1, x3)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 Armor AC, 4 hour duration

----------


## Farmerbink

As the heroes mend their wounds, Filburn retrieves the silvery metal _chime of opening._  With one final glance to ensure the preparation of his allies, he strikes the tube on the top of his shield.  A clear peal rings forth, supernaturally clear in the otherwise silent garrison.  With an audible _click,_ the door set in the southern wall of the upstairs landing comes unlocked, and the door swings open.  The groans of a half-dozen zombies join the still-echoing bell.  

Though clearly hostile upon passing the threshold, the zombies do not pursue the party onto the landing.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

We're going to hand waive this combat.  It's 6 standard zombies and shouldn't be a meaningful threat.


After a few moments of hesitation, the heroes enter.  Filburn at the fore, the first of the zombies is no match for his heirloom blade.  Morevek's own blade flicks twice, relieving two more of the undead of what were once appendages.  All said and done, the room is secured in a matter of moments, freeing the more academically-inclined to survey the space. 

Wide windows project slightly over what would be the shrine downstairs on the southern wall of the room.  In the space they allow, a wide alabaster basin lies, for the moment filled with bloody entrails.  The outside of the basin is carved with images of warriors around a raised sun, holding longswords in salute.  A narrow flight of stone stairs ascends on the northwest corner.

Map updated

----------


## Gwynfrid

"We need to make sure we don't leave any potential attackers behind on this floor," Aurora says, wiping her blade clean from the zombie remains. "But first, I won't let this room in such a disgusting state." She opens a window, and begins to throw the zombies' debris and the basin's putrefied contents out in the street. After checking the room for any kind of magic or items of interest, Elrembriel pinches her delicate nose and comes to her leader's help.

*Spoiler*
Show

Elrembriel does Detect Magic as a matter of routine. Anything of note?

----------


## JWallyR

After dispatching his share of zombies, Morevek eyes the room with distaste. With a few murmured words of spellcasting, he turns his black-pool eyes upon the room's contents with deliberation.

Satisfied with his survey of the environs, he begins to assist with the clearing of the basin, preferring to use a simple spell to lift and move bloody chunks out through the window from a comforting distance.


*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Casting _Detect Magic_, examining the room with Perception: (1d20+8)[*18*]

Following this, he will use _Mage Hand_ to assist with emptying the basin of its grotesque contents.

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: Detect Magic*
Show

There is a moderate magical aura centered on the alabaster basin.  Oddly, it appears to currently be inert.

There are no other auras, save those caused by magic items on your person.*Spoiler: Know (Arcana) DC 19:*
Show

The aura is one of divination.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan joins in the efforts to cleanse the basin, using his _create water_ and _mending_ orisons to wash away the worst of the gore. When it is as clean as the party's efforts can reasonably make it, he fills it to the top again with pure, clean water. "Don't worry, Inheritor -" he says softly, "we'll make sure the demons are repaid for this!"

----------


## Farmerbink

As Waylan fills the basin, a glow fills the room, emanating from the pool, and the divination aura flares to life (as a _scrying_ spell, of significantly increased power).  

As you crowd around the basin, a vision appears: a circular, stone-walled room, much like the one you're currently in.  A figure stands in the middle of the room, beside a low stone pedestal.  Atop the pedestal, a barbed iron cage rests, holding a large chunk of stone, softly glowing white.  The figure peers intently at the stone, and the image rotates to give you a better perspective.  Perhaps once, she was human, or Elven?  Now, one of her feet twists grotesquely, while her right hand has been deformed into a vicious-looking insectoid claw. Her gaze does not falter, as she continues to study the stone, eyes glittering with some sort of magically-enhanced vision.

The image backs away and turns.  It passes through a heavy stone door, to reveal an antechamber.  Two torches light the space from alcoves on either side of a thirty-foot long hallway.  Each torch additionally illuminates a pedestal on which a pair of broken and battered steel helmets lie.  A huge, minotaur with blood-red fur and wide batlike wings prowls the hallway, snorting out smoky breaths every few seconds.  

The image continues past, to a narrow stairway descending.  It turns a corner, and the stairway darkens.  Turning another corner, a motley group of figures comes into view, standing around an alabaster basin...  As the image winks out of existence, you turn to look for its source.  Nothing is there, but there can be no doubt now, as to what lies ahead...

----------


## Gwynfrid

The slim elf girl whispers in awe. "She is guiding us..." 

She considers the hulking bull-headed demon. "Perhaps we can try and surprise it? I have a scroll for invisibility right here..." She looks at her companions for signs of approval.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Well, we have all looked better..." mutters Filburn as he looks at everyone through the water, self-consciously rubbing his hands at a dirty spot on his cloak. With a thoughtful glance he stares at the stairway leading up into the third floor. "Come on - we can discuss how we get up there after we clear the remaining two doors. We don't want that thing calling to reinforcements."

Turning, he readies himself like before, this time aiming at the war room. "Once the door is open, judge for yourselves if we wish to enter or go to the other door beside it. Use some ranged attacks if you can to ease our entry. Once it is safe enough, I will lead the way again. If the other door opens, try to guard our flank from enemies in the barracks..."

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek observes Filburn impassively before gingerly, almost lovingly, returning his blade to its sheath at his hip. Reaching to his back, he readies his short bow and nocks an arrow before returning his eerie gaze to Filburn.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I guess Morevek can ready an attack at the first visible enemy when the door is opened? He has no ranged-combat talents, so he suffers full penalties from cover and yada yada.

Attack: (1d20+7)[*18*]
CC: (1d20+7)[*25*] for x3 on 27
Damage: (1d6-1)[*0*] piercing damage
Crit damage: (1d6-1)[*2*] piercing damage

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai) 3, Investigator (Mastermind) 1, *Level* 4, *Init* 4, *HP* 38/38, *Speed* 30
*AC* 20, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 8, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
*  Shortbow (Arrows, 20; Cold Iron Arrows, 20)*  Ranged (1d6-1, x3)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 Armor AC, 4 hour duration
No Canny Defense due to Shortbow being readied

----------


## MuffinMan

> Turning, he readies himself like before, this time aiming at the war room. "Once the door is open, judge for yourselves if we wish to enter or go to the other door beside it. Use some ranged attacks if you can to ease our entry. Once it is safe enough, I will lead the way again. If the other door opens, try to guard our flank from enemies in the barracks..."


Waylan nods at Filburn's instruction and takes a position beside Morevek facing the door, aligning his greatbow with the slender tiefling's shortbow. A look of understanding passes between the two men as they nock arrows, aim, and prepare to draw...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Same as Morevek: ready an action to shoot any enemies revealed by opening the door. Let's say Waylan is standing in S/44 or so:

atk (1d20+9)[*15*], cc (1d20+9)[*13*], dmg (1d8+3)[*11*], cdmg (2d8+6)[*22*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson*
_Human Cleric 4 LG_
*HP* 40 / 40 *Speed* ft *Init* 6
*AC* 19 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 5 *Will* 7
*CMB* +4 *BAB* 3
*+1 Composite Longbow* +8 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +5 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +4 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , )
*Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 16 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## Farmerbink

The party prepared, Filburn throws open the door

... and finds the room vacant of threats.  Stacks of scrolls, maps, and other books lie atop a large six-sided table in the middle of the room.  The walls are painted with a detailed map of Sarkoris, over which the unmistakeable features of the Worldwound have been painted.  Many of the scrolls contain missives about troop movement, tactics, various reinforcements and other plans for invasion.  An unholy ankh of Deskari lies atop one pile, apparently discarded when cultists in this room provided reinforcement for the fleeing Tiefling.  

Elrembriel begins to scan the room as is her custom, and a pair of scrolls immediately reveal themselves to her senses.  She quickly identifies both as divine scrolls: one of _restoration,_ the other of _mass cure light wounds_ (for 1d8+9 HP).



The final room isn't even warded by a door.  Beyond little more than a narrowing of the hallway, the party finds six cots, lining the walls in orderly fashion.  The bedding litters the floor, alongside an iron lockbox which lies on its side, open and empty.  Another lidless box holds discarded scraps of moldering food, near a pair of large barrels filled with water.  

Several weapon racks now lie mostly empty.  The only useful tools to be found are a few quivers of standard arrows.  The cots show signs of recent use, included a few trinkets and a small pouch of coins- cleverly hidden tied underneath one of them.  The pouch contains 37 gold coins and 22 silver.  

Satisfied that the 2nd floor is cleared, the party considers their next move.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

There are things worth doing in those rooms.  Please feel free to post accordingly, before we move on!

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a sigh of relief Filburn restows his gear and begins to look about the war room critically. "Are these the movements of cultists or crusaders?" he asks, directing Irabeth's attention to the maps and charts. "I know we are already fighting to potentially save all of Golarion - no pressure, everyone - but this could be signs that things will get worse before they get better. What are we seeing here?"

With a deliberate eye the swordsman considers the room's contents carefully, trying to piece together what the impact of this infernal invasion will be...

----------


## Farmerbink

It takes but a moment for a cursory investigation to reveal that the documents are of the Crusade's intel.  Detailed reports betray the positions of Crusade forces as well as resources.  Some information details demonic forces, but from the perspective of an informer.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Shaking his head, Filburn says, "We must assume the worst - the infernal host knows the locations and layout of the crusaders. They probably know or at least suspect the identities of any spies of ours amongst them. We need to get upstairs and end the immediate threat, because the long term just got scarier. Wrap up any searches you wish to do - it is time to ambush that horned demon upstairs."

The swordsman then does exactly that, getting to the base of the stairs and steadying his breathing as he reviews the magical tricks he knows. "I will go invisible and surprise the demon. When I say to follow, be close on my heels - I will try to draw it away from the door before you all make it to the third floor."

*Spoiler: Intentions*
Show

Cast Invisibility, sneak past the demon, speak to it to draw it away from the landing, initiate Bardic Performance (Inspire Courage +1), and then attack (taking advantage of it being flat-footed. As Filburn attacks, he is hoping the others can rush up the stairs to gain a position to threaten the enemy before it can one-on-one him to death...

----------


## MuffinMan

> The party prepared, Filburn throws open the door
> 
> ... and finds the room vacant of threats.  Stacks of scrolls, maps, and other books lie atop a large six-sided table in the middle of the room.  The walls are painted with a detailed map of Sarkoris, over which the unmistakeable features of the Worldwound have been painted.  Many of the scrolls contain missives about troop movement, tactics, various reinforcements and other plans for invasion.  An unholy ankh of Deskari lies atop one pile, apparently discarded when cultists in this room provided reinforcement for the fleeing Tiefling.


Waylan tucks the two divine scrolls into his belt as he surveys the contents of the war room. His gaze lingers on the unholy symbol of Deskari, and he walks over to consider it from close range. "Since they already know we're coming, let's give them a taste of what we have in store for them!" So saying, he puts his bow down against the wall and draws the heavy mace obtained from the crusaders' armory. Wielding it in both hands he begins smashing the unholy symbol over and over, not intending to stop until it is crushed to bits.

----------


## JWallyR

> With a sigh of relief Filburn restows his gear and begins to look about the war room critically. "Are these the movements of cultists or crusaders?" he asks, directing Irabeth's attention to the maps and charts. "I know we are already fighting to potentially save all of Golarion - no pressure, everyone - but this could be signs that things will get worse before they get better. What are we seeing here?"


Morevek levels an appraising gaze at the maps and the documents. "We should certainly... collect whatever we can carry back to the keep. This knowledge would be of obvious value in trials yet to come." He scans the contents of the room with an academic eye.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Knowledge (whatever type is appropriate, same mod) to ascertain useful info about the documents and etc.: (1d20+9)[*19*] plus (1d6)[*6*] free inspiration.






> "Since they already know we're coming, let's give them a taste of what we have in store for them!" So saying, he puts his bow down against the wall and draws the heavy mace obtained from the crusaders' armory. Wielding it in both hands he begins smashing the unholy symbol over and over, not intending to stop until it is crushed to bits.


Morevek smiles and nods approvingly at the cleric's efforts, saying nothing.

As the other members of the party inspect the cots in the sleeping area, Morevek eyes the spoiled food and the barrels of water curiously.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Knowledge (whatever type is appropriate, same mod) to ascertain useful info about the food/water: (1d20+9)[*22*] plus (1d6)[*1*] free inspiration.
Perception: (1d20+8)[*17*] to notice anything strange or hidden.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel collects the scrolls, and having deciphered them, gives them to Waylan. She peruses the intelligence documents quickly and collects them. "Sadly, they captured a lot of information..." She searches the area thoroughly, making sure no scrap of paper with exploitable intelligence is left behind.

The group quickly discusses Filburn's plan, agreeing to let him go first under cover of invisibility. "If anyone else wishes to enter invisibly, I can use my scroll." 

"Yes. You go, and we check what happens through the scrying basin. If the demon remains calm, it will mean it hasn't noticed you. I will then lead us upstairs, and you can attack it as soon as I engage. If it doesn't remain calm... then you're in trouble, and we'll run upstairs."

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Answers: 
-The documents would be _exceedingly_ dangerous in the wrong hands.  It appears as though they have not yet made it to those hands, as the cultists were clearly attempting to organize them for transport.  A few stacks were already bound for ease of carrying, though its impossible to be sure that nothing has yet been removed.

Though it is not well organized, if you're not concerned for that, it's a trivial matter to stow all of the forms and reports into the various packs you carry.

-The food is questionably safe for consumption at best.  It may have been stocked for a meal the crusaders never had a chance to eat about a week hence.

-Waylan has no trouble pulverizing the onyx symbol, though his mace sports more than a few new dents and dings from repeated impact with stone laying atop stone.

Finally, back in the scrying room, the party makes their preparations to meet the minotaur head on.  To Elrembriel's chagrin, she is unable to make the pool repeat its earlier performance.  The aura is inert once more, and lacking the knowledge of any sort of command, she is unable to get an active view of the upstairs chambers.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Once it is clear the party is ready, Filburn salutes them with his blade solemnly. "I will call for you using the _message_ spell. When I call, move quickly, please," he says with a grim expression. Then he removes the dragon's scale from his belt pouch and bows his head solemnly, as if in prayer. With his eyes closed he stands still for several long breaths before rising and checking the straps on his shield deliberately. Satisfied, he intones some words and vanishes from sight before making his way up the stairs silently.

Relying on his elven heritage he stares into the dimness of the stairs and eventually the hallway, looking for the demonic enemy. Patiently he waits for the best opportunity and slips around the demon so that he can assault it from the side opposite the stairs. Then, when the demon turns to pace back in his direction, away from the stairs, he activates the blinding power of his shield boldly! "To me, everyone! I have tried to blind it - come quickly!" he says, using the magic of the party's _message_ spell to silently call for his allies.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Activate the scale to cause his Falcata to count as a [Good] weapon. Then cast Invisibility and move up the stairs.

Stealth (1d20+28)[*46*] to slip past the demon.

Activate the Blinding Shield (DC 14 Reflex save or blinded for (1d4)[*2*] rounds). If reasonable, I would like a bonus on the DC due to the Demon not knowing where Filburn is. I suspect this will cause the Invisibility Spell to end, but if not I am obviously alright with that...

Swift action to activate Arcane Strike

AoO if incurred: +1 [Good] Falcata (1d20+9)[*20*] attack, (1d20+9)[*27*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+6)[*8*] magical, good slashing damage, (2d8+12)[*24*] critical strike damage

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Well, we're left to hope that things are the way they were the first time", a disappointed Elrembriel says. "This last guardian stands in front of a closed door... My guess is that his main purpose is to warn this deformed character in the last room telepathically. So, even if we catch the minotaur unprepared, its master will not be."

"Let me renew my message spell, so at least we know what's going on", she concludes before quickly chanting the words to that effect.

----------


## JWallyR

"Filburn, ah- a moment, please." Morevek's hand stretches out to the other swordsman in a halting gesture. The tiefling slides to the ground, sitting cross-legged in a single movement, and withdraws from his pack a small set of beakers and vials, stoppered with various substances. In a minute's time, he has combined a number of substances, stirred them, and even heated them briefly with a tiny burner to produce what looks like a potion. Satisfied with the work, he quickly seals the various vials and stows the kit in his pack once more. Blade in one hand and his new creation in the other, his gaze returns to Filburn. "I am... ready. Please let me know the moment before you engage."

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Morevek has prepared an Extract of _Reduce Person_, and will follow Filburn to be as close to any visible turn of the hall or leveling of the stairs as possible while endeavoring to avoid notice.
Stealth: (1d20+13)[*29*]
Perception: (1d20+8)[*15*] (to gauge where the minotaur is such as to avoid entering his LOS?

If Filburn is able to give warning before engaging, Morevek will drink his extract of reduce person on the turn before combat begins. Otherwise... c'est la vie.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Before she ascends the stairs, Elrembriel pauses briefly. _This is the end of the road. We win, or we die._ In a quiet, firm voice, she recites the words of another spell.

"En allant vers les troubles
Il faut se préparer
Une image se dédouble
Pour l'ennemi tromper."

Her shape waves and blurs, and out of her body, several identical doubles appear. They weave around her in a confusing dance.

*Spoiler*
Show


Casting Mirror Image, duration 4 minutes, (1d4+1)[*4*] images.

*Spoiler: stats - Aurora*
Show

*Aurora Pelleas*
F LG Aasimar Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 44/52, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*+1 Cold Iron Longsword Radiance*  +9 (1d8+5, 19-20/x2)
*Cold Iron Lucern Hammer (Brace, Reach)*  +8 (1d12+6, x2)
*  Chakram*  +5 (1d8+4, x2)
*  Full Plate + 1*, *  Light Shield +1 (Cold Iron Spike)* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 17
*Conditions and effects* Mutilation, Longstrider 


*Spoiler: stats - Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel*
_Elf Wizard 4 N_
*HP* 24 / 28 *Speed* ft *Init* 4
*AC* 17 *Fort* 1 *Ref* 4 *Will* 5
*CMB* +1 *BAB* 2
*Acid splash* +5 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +1 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 11 (0) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)

Spells in effect: Detect Magic, Message, Mage Armor, Mirror Image (4 min), Resist Cold (cold resistance 30, 190 min), Resist Electricity (electricity resistance 30, 190 min)
Prescience uses remaining: 3/8
Wand of Magic Missile L5: 13/31
Memorized spells remaining: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Open/Close, Snowball, Detect Thoughts, Monster Summoning II

Familiar: Sruech'ul, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +10
AC 17, touch 15, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +2 natural)
hp 10
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +5
Speed 10 ft., fly 60 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +5 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 7, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +1; CMB +2; CMD 10
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills Fly +7, Perception +12, Stealth +20; Racial Modifiers +4 Perception, +4 Stealth
Skill ranks from master: Craft(Alchemy) 1, Knowledge(Arcana) 3, Knowledge(Planes) 3, Sense Motive 3, Spellcraft 3, Use Magic Device 3
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn climbs the stairs, the rest of the party near behind.  As he turns the corner near the top, he is a bit taken aback.  Despite having seen the minotaur through the divine vision, the beast seems larger and more hideous in person.  Still, he steels himself and gathers his fortitude.  The gravity of the moment is not lost upon him.

The swordsman alights on the upper landing, between the torch-lit helms.  The damage done to the helms is noteworthy: neither is wearable, despite appearing to be cast from steel rather than a more decorative metal.  Their pedestals are likewise marred, though its clear that some sort of plaque of explanation once existed for both.

Despite Filburn's invisibility, it seems the minotaur knows that a threat has approached.  It continues to prowl, but steps lightly, ready to leap at a moment's notice (or maybe less).  It's eyes peer towards the stairs, and its stance betrays the fact that it doesn't trust their report.  It doesn't focus on Filburn, however, and the man creeps forward.  

Near enough to smell the beast's rank hide, Filburn narrowly traverses the space to its rear.  His shield radiants with blinding light, drawing a roar of anger from the minotaur.  For better or worse, it has begun.  

Map updated (bottom-right)
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Damn the odds, Waylan and Filburn are the only heroes to beat the minotaur's init.  The minotaur has an ability that prevents it from being flat-footed, and Filburn has already used the surprise round.  He was able to communicate to you all, so feel free to have cast any last-minute spells that do not include verbal components.

I need a post from Filburn and Waylan, and then we hit block init.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bard, *Level* 4, *Init* 8, *HP* 37/44, *Speed* 30 ft. base
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 4, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+1 Falcata*  +9 (1d8+6, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Arcane Strike

"Well, we won't be surprising your mistress," mutters Filburn as he lashes out at the demon. "_Time to go, everyone! Come to me now and help me slay this beast!_" he passes over the _message_ spell.

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Swift action to activate Arcane Strike
Attack the demon while it is (hopefully) blinded: +1 Flacata (1d20+9)[*18*] attack, (1d20+9)[*21*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+6)[*10*] slashing magic damage, (2d8+12)[*26*] critical strike damage

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

If we feel that Inspire Courage is worthwhile, Filburn will begin using it when more of the group is in position to attack the demon.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan rushes forward as soon as Aurora begins relaying Filburn's report. By the time he reaches the top of the stairs his bow is aimed, the divinely-wrought demonbane arrow nocked and ready to fly. Summoning the last of his divine reserves to sharpen his vision, Waylan releases the shot with a whispered prayer, "_For thee, Inheritor_..."

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to AF/44, swift action Hawkeye (6/6, last one today), and then shoot the big ugly with the arrow of evil outsider slaying:

atk (1d20+11)[*28*] (+2 hawkeye, +1 PBS), cc (1d20+11)[*24*] (20/x3)
dmg (1d8+3)[*10*] (+1 PBS), cdmg (2d8+6)[*11*]
If hit: DC 20 Fortitude save or take an additional *50* damage.

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson*
_Human Cleric 4 LG_
*HP* 40 / 40 *Speed* ft *Init* 6
*AC* 19 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 5 *Will* 7
*CMB* +4 *BAB* 3
*+1 Composite Longbow* +8 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +5 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +4 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , )
*Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 16 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## Farmerbink

The huge minotaur, despite its poise, is clearly unprepared for the wrath upon it.  Filburn's shield causes the beast to reel drunkenly, leaving it open to a vicious slice from the swordsman's blade.  Though Filburn is first to draw blood, it pales in comparison to the gaping hole Waylan's arrow leaves in its torso.  The beast is stunned, and undoubtedly mortally wounded.  However, despite its grievous wound, the beast stands.  Its eyes remain unfocused, glazed even, as it turns to face the only space where (even for an instant) it saw a threat.

Flailing wildly, it's huge cleaver and pointed horns create a storm of blade and bone, catching Filburn between the wall and a very, very dangerous creature.  It manages to connect with its blade, a hideous blow that wounds Filburn deeply in retaliation (_Filburn takes 24 damage_).  He avoids what could have been another pair of devastating blows.

As the rest of the party swarm into the room, the beast falls under a flurry of incoming blows.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The total of *70* damage caused by Filburn and Waylan leaves the minotaur at 2/72 HP.  It hit with one of its three attacks (despite being and rolling a 50% concealment chance), and I'm fairly certain you'll manage to do 2 more damage before it acts again.
*Spoiler: Loot*
Show

A large, masterwork great axe
and a *Spoiler: Magical horn: spellcraft DC 20*
Show

horn of battle clarity


*End of combat*

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel runs upstairs, wand in hand, prepared for a hard battle... And she sees the body of the terrifying monster, spilled on the floor. 

"Er... How did you do that? The Inheritor was with you, certainly..."

With her magic detection spell, she examines the room and the demon's weapon and horn. "Interesting. This horn is magical, it rallies people to battle. If some aren't ready at the beginning of the fight, its sound will make them spring to action..."

*Spoiler*
Show

Spellcraft incl +2 to identify (1d20+14)[*25*]

This item is best left in the hands of whoever has the best initiative (Filburn).

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan lowers his bow slowly, himself awestruck at the destructive power of Iomedae's arrow. "_It was the Inheritor..._" he whispers, hoarsely at first. "In her armory resided the tools to banish these demons. Her wrath is the weapon, and we but the hands that wield it. Praise be!" He kneels to begin a brief prayer, tracing in the air the holy symbols of Iomedae and Erastil.

"-oh, Filburn! You're wounded!" His prayer is cut short as he notices the minotaur's handwork.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a groan of pain, Filburn removes the cleaver from where the demon's swing left it. "Yes, Waylan, I am wounded. Let me drink a potion and see if that helps..." says the swordsman as he pulls a potion from his pack and drinks it.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Drink a potion of Cure Serious Wounds: (3d8+5)[*22*] HPs healed.

"It was a divinely guided shot. Well done," Filburn says as he looks at the demon's body approvingly. "What a strange horn...though its roar likely warned of our approach, this would have worked too. We should not tarry." The half-elf turns to look at the last door and readies himself to go through. As he finds the door locked, Filburn withdraws the chime and waits for the others to indicate that they are ready. Once they are ready he rings the chime, opening the door and going inside to attack the last enemy in the fallen garrison.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Filburn could use another Cure Light Wounds (*9* HPs) if we have it somewhere.

I can also hold the _Horn of Clarity_ for now. I am not convinced that it is likely to be useful for us often.

Filburn has no more buffs to use. If we have a plan for this next fight, I am open to discussion.

----------


## Gwynfrid

When Filburn manages to open the door on his first attempt, Aurora urges the group on. "Well done! Let's press on, go! Go!"

Elrembriel takes one steps back to let the others pass. "Don't wait for me. I'm summoning an ally..." Opening the magical book found a few minutes before, she begins an incantation.

*Spoiler*
Show

Elrembriel begins to cast Monster Summoning II, using the Book of Extended Summoning.

----------


## Farmerbink

The party recovers quickly, all but Filburn as prepared to enter the final chamber as they were moments before.  The swordsman quickly quaffs a potion, and turns his attention towards the door.  Finding it locked, he retrieves the chime once more.  He focuses his efforts and activates the magic bell, and the door begins to open.  

If the woman beyond is surprised, she hides it expertly.  As the door slides open, she casts a spell, narrowing her eyes in focus.  She steps forward, readying a wicked-looking scythe, and looking on the gathered heroes with an imperious sneer.  "Very well, then.  By Deskari's might I will not fail!"
*Spoiler: Jeslyn of Deskari*
Show

Jeslyn of Deskari


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So, here are the rounds since last-moment buffs (like the shield extract).
1: Waylan and Filburn wreck shop
2: Party plays cleanup
3: Filburn drinks potion
4: Filburn finds that door is locked
5: Filburn uses the chime <- we are here.  Filburn's round 5 action has been taken, and conveniently enough, J's Init was immediately below his, so her round 5 action was just taken (she cast Divine Favor and moved such to provide cover from ranged shenanigans).

----------


## Gwynfrid

Behind the group, Elrembriel pursues her casting, as Aurora moves inside the door. 

"The Inheritor lead us to you, and She is with us in this fight. Your master only lead you to your own destruction. You have lost all hope already, and it shows!" _Radiance's_ light shines with all the brightness of the goddess' guidance as the paladin, calmly and determinedly, walks on to the attack.

"LIGHT OF THE SWORD, show me the path, and strike this murderer!"


*Spoiler*
Show

Aurora: Smite Evil! 

This assumes that a simple move is enough to reach melee range. Otherwise, charge if possible (+2 attack , -2 AC).

Radiance (1d20+12)[*27*] damage (1d8+9)[*10*] cc(31+) (1d20+12)[*14*] cd (1d8+9)[*14*] (if she's an outsider: add +1 to attack from Celestial Crusader and +4 to damage from Smite Evil)

Elrembriel casts her 1-round spell. Also, Knowledge(The Planes) or (Arcana) as appropriate (1d20+12)[*32*]

*Spoiler: stats - Aurora*
Show


Blue numbers in stat block include Smite Evil.

*Aurora Pelleas*
F LG Aasimar Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 44/52, *Speed* 30
*AC* 26 , *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 25, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +11, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*+1 Cold Iron Longsword Radiance*  +12 (1d8+9, 19-20/x2)
*Cold Iron Lucern Hammer (Brace, Reach)*  +11 (1d12+10, x2)
*  Chakram*  +8 (1d8+8, x2)
*  Full Plate + 1*, *  Light Shield +1 (Cold Iron Spike)* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 17
*Conditions and effects* Mutilation (-1 penalty on all charisma-based checks), Longstrider 


*Spoiler: stats - Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel*
_Elf Wizard 4 N_
*HP* 24 / 28 *Speed* ft *Init* 4
*AC* 17 *Fort* 1 *Ref* 4 *Will* 5
*CMB* +1 *BAB* 2
*Acid splash* +5 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +1 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 11 (0) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)

Spells in effect: Detect Magic, Message, Mage Armor, Mirror Image (4 min, 4 images), Resist Cold (cold resistance 30, 190 min), Resist Electricity (electricity resistance 30, 190 min)
Prescience uses remaining: 3/8
Wand of Magic Missile L5: 13/31
Memorized spells remaining: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Open/Close, Snowball, Detect Thoughts, Monster Summoning II

Familiar: Sruech'ul, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +10
AC 17, touch 15, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +2 natural)
hp 10
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +5
Speed 10 ft., fly 60 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +5 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 7, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +1; CMB +2; CMD 10
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills Fly +7, Perception +12, Stealth +20; Racial Modifiers +4 Perception, +4 Stealth
Skill ranks from master: Craft(Alchemy) 1, Knowledge(Arcana) 3, Knowledge(Planes) 3, Sense Motive 3, Spellcraft 3, Use Magic Device 3
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells

----------


## MuffinMan

Seeing the witch take cover against his arrows, Waylan draws out one of the scrolls found lower down in the garrison and reads it aloud. The magic of the words settles in a palpable presence upon the group, and they feel their spirits rise with an unbreakable sense of hope.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Stay put, draw out the scroll of bless, and activate it.

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson*
_Human Cleric 4 LG_
*HP* 40 / 40 *Speed* ft *Init* 6
*AC* 19 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 5 *Will* 7
*CMB* +4 *BAB* 3
*+1 Composite Longbow* +8 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +5 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +4 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , )
*Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 16 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bard, *Level* 4, *Init* 8, *HP* 35/44, *Speed* 30 ft. base
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 4, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+1 Falcata*  +10 (1d8+7, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Arcane Strike
Inspire Courage 6/11 Rounds/Day 

As he sees the demonologist casting a spell Filburn steps forward with his blade readied, trying to get into position to make casting difficult for the enemy. "Quickly, friends, while we have her surprised! For the salvation of Kenabres!"

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Swift action to activate Arcane Strike
Move action to get to *AK42* incurring AoOs if necessary.
Activate Bardic Music (Inspire Courage +1).

AoO if the enemy incurs it: +1 Falcata (1d20+10)[*18*] attack, (1d20+10)[*20*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+7)[*12*] slashing magic damage, (2d8+14)[*28*] critical strike damage

----------


## Farmerbink

The party leaps into the fray, quickly all-but surrounding the woman along the inner door.  Aurora's blade cuts deep, bolstered in part by Filburn's chant of encouragement.  Filburn, as he dashes by, earns a narrow gash along his forearm for his trouble (_he takes 14 damage from the AoO_).

Morevek fares slightly worse, the doorway proving more obstructive than Filburn's aid to flank.  The twisted priestess manages to avoid his lithe blade, but in so doing puts herself precisely in Irabeth's way.  The Eagle Watch's commander manages to strike true amidst the melee.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sorry for the long delay.  One way or another, we're rolling again!

Map updated

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Come, friends, and exert the retribution this monster deserves!" Aurora's move is determined as she ducks under the scythe to keep the enemy away from the room's corner, before she brings _Radiance's_ vengeance down on her.

Behind her, Elrembriel completes her incantation.

"Venu porter l'orage,
À mon urgent appel, 
Mon allié s'engage,
Et fait des étincelles!"

A sparkling ball of lighting springs into existence, between Filburn and Irabeth. The humanoid shape is hard to distinguish, so fast does the creature fly about, its whole body cracking with bolts of energy. A jagged arm shape sparks forward and buries itself in the woman's armor, as if attracted by all the metal. Meanwhile, the elf girl walks forward, and once more lets her wand do the talking.

*Spoiler*
Show

Aurora: Move to AJ42, incurring an AoO.

Radiance (1d20+13)[*23*] damage (1d8+10)[*16*] cc(31+) (1d20+13)[*24*] cd (1d8+10)[*14*] 

Elrembriel summons a Small Lightning Elemental, appearing in AK43.

Slam (1d20+9)[*28*] (includes -1 for Power Attack, and +3 for Metal Mastery, as opponent wears metal armor and/or weapon) damage (1d4+4)[*7*] + (1d3)[*2*] electricity damage. cc(29) (1d20+9)[*17*] cd (1d4+4)[*7*] (no Inspire Courage since I understand the effect is language-dependent)

Elrembriel, free action, Prescience: (1d20)[*10*] (if high enough to make her first saving throw this round, use it, otherwise roll normally).
Move to AI45
Standard Action, use wand of Magic Missile, damage (3d4+3)[*12*].

*Spoiler: stats - Aurora*
Show


Blue numbers in stat block include Smite Evil and Inspire Courage.

*Aurora Pelleas*
F LG Aasimar Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 44/52, *Speed* 30
*AC* 26 , *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 25, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*+1 Cold Iron Longsword Radiance*  +13 (1d8+10, 19-20/x2)
*  Full Plate + 1*, *  Light Shield +1 (Cold Iron Spike)* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 17
*Conditions and effects* Mutilation (-1 penalty on all charisma-based checks), Longstrider, Smite Evil, Inspire Courage 


*Spoiler: stats - Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel*
_Elf Wizard 4 N_
*HP* 24 / 28 *Speed* ft *Init* 4
*AC* 17 *Fort* 1 *Ref* 4 *Will* 5
*CMB* +1 *BAB* 2
*Acid splash* +5 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +1 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 11 (0) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)

Spells in effect: Detect Magic, Message, Mage Armor, Mirror Image (4 min, 4 images), Resist Cold (cold resistance 30, 190 min), Resist Electricity (electricity resistance 30, 190 min)
Prescience uses remaining: 2/8
Wand of Magic Missile L5: 12/31
Memorized spells remaining: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Open/Close, Snowball, Detect Thoughts

Familiar: Sruech'ul, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +10
AC 17, touch 15, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +2 natural)
hp 10
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +5
Speed 10 ft., fly 60 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +5 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 7, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +1; CMB +2; CMD 10
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills Fly +7, Perception +12, Stealth +20; Racial Modifiers +4 Perception, +4 Stealth
Skill ranks from master: Craft(Alchemy) 1, Knowledge(Arcana) 3, Knowledge(Planes) 3, Sense Motive 3, Spellcraft 3, Use Magic Device 3
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells

----------


## JWallyR

As the better-armored but clumsier members of his group dart into the room, a corner of Morevek's pale lips curls upward in a grim smile. The door frame which moments ago impeded his strike against the foe provides shelter for the swordsman to cast a spell, but instead of the languid gestures and gentle murmurs that accompany his typical spells, a few guttural words and clenched, claw-like finger movements cause a sickly blue glow to infuse his gleaming blade. Sidling through the doorway, Morevek sweeps his blade toward the twisted, disfigured woman!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I'm including the _Shield_ extract in Morevek's statblock, but I don't know how many rounds it has remaining. I expect very few rounds (2-5?) but I'll need DM clarification. Reduce Person is also included, with some few more rounds (7-9?)

Swift action: spend Arcane Point to give +1 attack/damage (attack not stacking with MW weapon)
FRA: activate Spell Combat while protected by soft cover from the doorway and cast _Chill Touch_.
5ft step to AJ44, vacated by Aurora moments ago.

"Free" attack for delivery of Chill Touch:
Attack: (1d20+12)[*28*] (includes +2 Flanking, -2 Spell Combat)
CC: (1d20+12)[*26*] for x2 on 30+
Damage: (1d6+7)[*12*] Magic/Cold Iron/Slashing plus _Chill Touch_: (1d6)[*5*] negative energy damage and Fort save vs DC *16* else 1 Str damage
Crit damage: (1d6+7)[*10*] Magic/Cold Iron/Slashing plus _Chill Touch_: (1d6)[*5*] negative energy damage and 1 Str damage

Normal attack, still including CT:
Attack: (1d20+12)[*25*] (includes +2 Flanking, -2 Spell Combat)
CC: (1d20+12)[*13*] for x2 on 30+
Damage: (1d6+7)[*12*] Magic/Cold Iron/Slashing plus _Chill Touch_: (1d6)[*2*] negative energy damage and Fort save vs DC *16* else 1 Str damage
Crit damage: (1d6+7)[*9*] Magic/Cold Iron/Slashing plus _Chill Touch_: (1d6)[*3*] negative energy damage and 1 Str damage

*Spoiler: AoO, if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+12)[*24*] (includes +2 Flanking, -2 Spell Combat)
CC: (1d20+12)[*30*] for x2 on 30+
Damage: (1d6+7)[*9*] Magic/Cold Iron/Slashing plus _Chill Touch_: (1d6)[*3*] negative energy damage and Fort save vs DC *16* else 1 Str damage
Crit damage: (1d6+7)[*8*] Magic/Cold Iron/Slashing plus _Chill Touch_: (1d6)[*1*] negative energy damage and 1 Str damage





*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai) 3, Investigator (Mastermind) 1, *Level* 4, *Init* 5, *HP* 38/38, *Speed* 30
*AC* 29, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 9, *Will* 6, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
*  Shortbow (Arrows, 20; Cold Iron Arrows, 20)*  Ranged (1d6-1, x3)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Shield, +5 Dex, +1 Size, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 Armor AC, 4 hour duration
Shield Extract: +4 Shield AC, ??? rounds remaining
Reduce Person Extract: Small size, +2 Dex/-2 Str, ~9 rounds remaining
Bless: 9 rounds remaining, +1 attack and saves vs fear (Morale)
Inspire Courage: +1 Attack/damage/saves vs fear&charm (Morale)
Arcane point: +1 net damage (9 rds remaining)

----------


## MuffinMan

Seeing his chance as his allies engage the enemy, Waylan races past them into the room before turning and firing another of the garrison's blessed arrows at Deskari's lackey.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to AM/43 (maybe incurring AoO) and then shoot with one of the _+1 holy arrows_ (4 remaining after this):

atk (1d20+10)[*27*] (+1 courage, +1 PBS), cc (1d20+10)[*21*] (20/x3)
dmg [Roll]1d8+2d6+4[/Roll] (+1 courage, +1 PBS, +2d6 holy) = *20* (rolled in OOC)
cdmg [Roll]2d8+4d6+8[/Roll] 

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson*
_Human Cleric 4 LG_
*HP* 40 / 40 *Speed* ft *Init* 6
*AC* 19 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 5 *Will* 7
*CMB* +4 *BAB* 3
*+1 Composite Longbow* +8 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +5 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +4 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , )
*Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 16 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 2, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bard, *Level* 4, *Init* 8, *HP* 21/44, *Speed* 30 ft. base
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 4 (+1 vs. Fear), *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+1 Falcata*  +10 (1d8+7, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Arcane Strike
Inspire Courage 7/11 Rounds/Day 

"You will pay for that, and every lost soul in this city!" spits Filburn as he gasps from the cut of the scythe. "The righteous will mow you down like wheat!" he chants in a rhythmic, sing-song voice. After his strike hits, he steps back to make room for other melee combatants to strike at the cornered cleric.

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Swift action to activate Arcane Strike
Free action to maintain Bardic Music (Inspire Courage +1).
Attack with +1 Falcata: (1d20+10)[*29*] attack, (1d20+10)[*13*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+7)[*13*] magic slashing damage, (2d8+14)[*25*] critical strike damage
5-ft step along the wall to make room for someone else to attack.

----------


## Farmerbink

Under the weight of the party's onslaught, the twisted woman can do little but gasp her pained shock.  Blow after blow wears her down, and in the space of a few moments, it seems only hatred or some other ill force keeps her standing.  She _just_ turns away what would surely have been a killing blow from Filburn, and glares balefully at the man.

"Even _wheat_ is too much for you!" she exclaims.  Morevek notes a gap in her defenses, and his blade lashes out once more, though the priestess ignores the cut.  Aurora and the elemental fail to capitalize on the lapse, and an almost imperceptible line of black streaks towards Filburn, striking him full in the chest.  The overwhelming weight of tangible failure almost draws him to his knees, as the energy washes over him. 

The witch cackles as she seems revitalized by the sudden draw of energy.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Filburn has been struck with a soul siphon, and gains a (temporary) negative level.

Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 3, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bard, *Level* 4, *Init* 8, *HP* 16/39, *Speed* 30 ft. base
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 3 (+1 vs. Fear), *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+1 Falcata*  +9 (1d8+8, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Arcane Strike
Inspire Courage 8/11 Rounds/Day 
1 Negative Level (Temporary)

With a bloody cough Filburn gasps and chokes at the life-draining effect. "By the good gods of battle, put her down before she kills one of us!" he intones, his voice somewhere between encouragement and prayer. Then he takes his own advice and strikes at her with his blade.

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Swift action to activate Arcane Strike
Free action to maintain Bardic Music (Inspire Courage +1).
Attack with +1 Falcata: (1d20+9)[*25*] attack, (1d20+9)[*27*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+8)[*14*] magic slashing damage, (2d8+16)[*22*] critical strike damage

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Filburn is definitely bloodied now. He doesn't have a potion and casting Cure Light Wounds now is less effective than it would be once the negative level has worn off. I don't expect anyone to heal him - kill her before she can do anymore damage!

----------


## Gwynfrid

"There is only one of her to pull her tricks of death, against six of us, and we fight for Iomedae and the city!" Aurora's cold determination is backed by a powerful swing of her brilliant sword.

The crackling creature continues its attack, backed by Elrembriel's merciless wand.

*Spoiler*
Show

No move, everyone attacks.

Aurora (1d20+15)[*35*] damage (1d8+10)[*11*] cc(34+) (1d20+15)[*34*] cd (1d8+10)[*12*] (includes flanking and Inspire Courage; Smite Evil bypasses damage reduction)

Elemental (1d20+9)[*11*] (includes -1 for Power Attack, and +3 for Metal Mastery, as opponent wears metal armor and/or weapon) damage (1d4+4)[*5*] + (1d3)[*3*] electricity cc(29) (1d20+9)[*23*] (includes -1 for Power Attack, and +3 for Metal Mastery, as opponent wears metal armor and/or weapon) cd (1d4+4)[*6*] (no Inspire Courage)

Elrembriel, use wand of Magic Missile, damage (3d4+3)[*10*]

*Spoiler: stats - Aurora*
Show


Blue numbers in stat block include Smite Evil and Inspire Courage.

*Aurora Pelleas*
F LG Aasimar Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 2, *HP* 44/52, *Speed* 30
*AC* 26 , *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 25, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*+1 Cold Iron Longsword Radiance*  +13 (1d8+10, 19-20/x2)
*  Full Plate + 1*, *  Light Shield +1 (Cold Iron Spike)* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 17
*Conditions and effects* Mutilation (-1 penalty on all charisma-based checks), Longstrider, Smite Evil, Inspire Courage 


*Spoiler: stats - Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel*
_Elf Wizard 4 N_
*HP* 24 / 28 *Speed* ft *Init* 4
*AC* 17 *Fort* 1 *Ref* 4 *Will* 5
*CMB* +1 *BAB* 2
*Acid splash* +5 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +1 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 11 (0) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)

Spells in effect: Detect Magic, Message, Mage Armor, Mirror Image (4 min, 4 images), Resist Cold (cold resistance 30, 190 min), Resist Electricity (electricity resistance 30, 190 min)
Prescience uses remaining: 2/8
Wand of Magic Missile L5: 12/31
Memorized spells remaining: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Open/Close, Snowball, Detect Thoughts

Familiar: Sruech'ul, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +10
AC 17, touch 15, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +2 natural)
hp 10
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +5
Speed 10 ft., fly 60 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +5 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 7, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +1; CMB +2; CMD 10
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills Fly +7, Perception +12, Stealth +20; Racial Modifiers +4 Perception, +4 Stealth
Skill ranks from master: Craft(Alchemy) 1, Knowledge(Arcana) 3, Knowledge(Planes) 3, Sense Motive 3, Spellcraft 3, Use Magic Device 3
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn and Aurora lunge forward, each seeking to follow the swordsman's encouragement.  For a moment, fear washes over you, as the priestess completely ignores the pair of mortal blows.  As the light of life leaves her eyes, however, the true cause of her apathy reveals itself.  Her body separates, cloven in pieces by the swordsman's heavy blade and the paladin's weapon of legend.  She falls to the ground, her scythe clattering noisily to the stones between Irabeth and Morevek.

For several seconds, the party breathes heavily, looking down on their beaten foe.  A faintly audible pulse of light from the ward stone draws their attention away.  



Unreadable arcane runes fill the chamber with dim light, pale in comparison to the glow from Aurora's blade.  A quiet thud interrupts the moment, as Irabeth drops her pack to the floor and begins rooting around in its contents.  She draws a slender, silvery rod out of the backpack, and extends it, vaguely, towards Aurora and Filburn.  "I guess this is it...  Would anyone care to do the honors?"

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek relaxes, his body abandoning its coiled posture as the foe slumps, defeated, to the floor. With only the merest hint of a smile remaining on his lips, he gives a satisfied nod at the group's handiwork before turning to examine the room. Looking past Irabeth's extended wand, the tiefling eyes the arcane stone with a piercing gaze before turning to scrutinize the runes about the room.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Knowledge check about the worldstone/runes? *2* (rolled OOC) plus (1d6)[*5*] free inspiration.
Another knowledge check, if applicable (all mods are the same): *5* (rolled OOC) plus (1d6)[*6*] free inspiration.
Linguistics for the runes? (1d20+9)[*22*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan crosses to the fallen priestess's body and closes her eyes, signing the holy symbols of Erastil and Iomedae above her and uttering a brief prayer for such a lost soul. After examining the corpse for anything else of note, he rises to inspect the wardstone with the others.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Waylan will search the body for any valuables. He doesn't have detect magic, prepared, though, so maybe someone else can do that?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn, still breathing heavily from his exertion and wounds, takes a moment to intone a healing spell upon himself. As his cuts stop bleeding and mend themselves somewhat he stands and looks at the rod warily. "This is what we came here to do...we had best do it," he says as he takes the rod. "Everyone stand back - we don't know what will happen here when the rod touches the wardstone. It may not be entirely safe. Keep _Radiance_ away from the two items and stand by to catch me if I fall..."

With a deep breath, the swordsman walks forward and tries to remove the demonic cage around the fragment of the wardstone. If it comes away he drops in unceremoniously on the floor. Either way, he then takes the rod in one hand, shields his eyes with the other, and touches the stone with the rod.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Wait for the temporary negative level to fade and then cast Cure Light Wounds to heal (1d8+4)[*12*] HPs. Then sheath all his gear and take the Rod of Cancellation to touch the Wardstone with it.

----------


## Farmerbink

Morevek inspects the stone from a relatively safe distance, taking the time to take slow steps around it, to better see a rune that was previously hidden by bars.  Despite his prodigious knowledge, the meaning of the runes escapes him.  They bear some similarities to both the Elven written text and something...  _stranger_  Still, if they form words, the words are not among any of the languages he knows...

Waylan examines Jeslyn's corpse, and recovers a handful of obviously magical items.  
*Spoiler: loot*
Show

At least a few of you have detect magic, and there will be time to figure this stuff out.
She has
a +1 scythe
3x scrolls of dispel magic
an amulet of natural armor +1
a cloak of resistance +2
a pair of heavy iron keys (to doors you have already passed)
7 of onyx gems (50 g each- intended as material components for animate dead)
32 gp


Filburn retrieves the rod from Irabeth's outstretched hand, causing the Half-Orc to breathe a quiet sigh of relief.  Whatever comes next, it will be... big.

He approaches the caged stone, and from a shorter distance can see hundreds, if not thousands, of hairline fractures running through every face.  The runes seem to be all that's holding the stone together, and perhaps that not by much.  He grasps the cage, seeking to remove it, but it proves much too heavy- or too well attached.  At any rate, after a moment, he reaches through the bars of the cage, careful to avoid its various spikes, and shields his eyes.  With a final glance back to his allies, he touches the rod to the stone, and his world explodes.


A sudden blast of golden light blinds everyone in the room.  The last images to flash through your eyes before sight fails you is of the cage being ripped to shreds by hundreds of razor-sharp stone fragments.  Jeslyn's body is shredded beyond recognition, and the walls become pock-marked by the dozens of impacts.  You feel... _nothing._ 

*Spoiler: DING, OOC*
Show

You are, mechanically, stunned.  You are also level 5!  You also have all your spell and per-day abilities back.  Read on
*Spoiler: Round 1*
Show

Somehow, your awareness floods Kenabres- no the entirety of Mendev, and the wardstones setup surrounding the Worldwound.  In turn, each wards tone pulses blindingly.  East of Storasta, near the foul soot-choked Sarkora river, the furthest stone releases a blinding blaze, slaughtering hundreds of demons actively at war with the defenders there.  A stunned silence reigns for a few moments before the survivors raise their voices in ecstatic, confused wails of victory.   

In the same instant, the shining fortress city of Nerosyan materializes into view.  Another pulse leaves scores of demonic corpses smoldering in its wake, as a brilliant beam of light sears through their ranks.  In turn, you watch, as all 9 of the other stones annihilate hundreds of demons- if not thousands, leaving confused and relieved crusaders cheering and crying in glee.  The demons that survive flee for their lives at the sounds of rejoicing.  Your focus turns to the stones, the runes now little more than etchings on a tablet.  Though the battle is won, the stones are no more.
*Spoiler: Round 2*
Show

You're standing in Kenabres- atop the now-destroyed Kite.  Iomedae's herald stands beside you: a golden-winged angel with a halo of small swords about his head.  Some of you recognize Sibella Morond, the Half-Elven stonesmith who built the original shield protecting Kenabres' water pumps in 462, standing alongside.  She likewise oversaw the construction of the Kite, and stands there now for the ritual in which the wardstone (destroyed only moments ago) was consecrated.... 
*Spoiler: Round 3*
Show

Lord Hulrun, the Prelate of Kenabres stands before you, at the vibrant (and aggressive) age of 20.  Dozens of witches burn at various stakes in the courtyard before the Kite.  The second crusade has begun.
*Spoiler: Round 4*
Show

Khorramzadeh leads a brazen attack on Kenabres.  He climbs to the peak of the Kite, and strikes the stone.  His flaming sword shatters into thousands of pieces, leaving an almost imperceptible crack along the stone's surface.  Terendelev arrives, in the shape of a silver-haired Elf.  She fires an arrow that pierces deep in the demon's chest- though it must have missed the creature's foul heart.  Khorramzadeh flees.  The fourth crusade....
*Spoiler: Round 5*
Show

Irabeth is chasing a burly man- Staunton Vhane, the leader of the Hammers of Heaven mercenary group- into the courtyard containing the wardstone.  Both paladins are bleeding from various wounds, but Staunton is losing ground.  Irabeth Becks him into the stone, when he screams in pain.  Smoke rises from where he made contact with the stone, but he still manages to avoid Irabeth's killing blow.  He retaliates, smashing her knee to pieces with a hammer.  As he raises the warhammer for a killing blow, the sound of soldiers approaching forces him to back away.  he summons a fiendish giant wasp, which he swiftly mounts and flies away...
*Spoiler: Round 6*
Show

Minagho, a beautiful demonic woman with a long thin tail stands before you.  She places the wardstone in this room as Jeslyn stands nearby.  Minagho then grants Jeslyn a _wish_, creating the spiked cage through which Filburn had to reach.  In the blink of an eye, Minagho teleports away.
*Spoiler: Round 7*
Show

A vision appears which you now know will never come to pass: Areelu Vorlesh stands before the wardstone fragment.  Using a deep purple Nahyndrian crystal, she corrupts the fragment.  The border you just witnessed flashes with a nauseating mauve fire that devastates the border cities, turning countless crusaders into fiendish slaves of the Worldwound.  You realize that the entire plan was to draw crusaders to the border, to maximize the damage of corrupting this fragment.... 
*Spoiler: Round 8*
Show

Areelu Vorlesh activates an odd lens from the abyss that allows her to appear before you, in the very room.  A nearly transparent beautiful demonic woman with batlike wings, a horned brow, and glowing red eyes looks down with a condescending expression. She regards the party with a smoldering, furious expression, and says, This only delays your kinds extinction. But at least I can take steps to hasten your own.  

Aurora breaks free from whatever incapacitates you, and dashes forward, _radiance_ held high in the face of demonic assault.  Areelu waves her hand and suddenly seems frustrated when her mass suffocation spell fails to affect you.  With a furious glare, she lashes at Aurora with a brutal, flaming whip.  _Radiance_ clatters to the floor, as Aurora's grip shifts to the lash around her throat. With a sneer, she spits, The death throes of your wardstone seem to be protecting you from my magic. No matter. They cannot protect you from me and my slaves directly!

Areelu spreads one hand wide, and a rift tears open in reality.  A half-dozen babaus tumble through into the room and beyond them you catch a glimpse of several vrocks, glabrezus, and a maralith preparing to enter- when the energy suffusing your bodies suddenly thrusts them backwards.  With a vicious tug, Aurora falls forward, onto her hands and knees, surrounded by the hordes of the Abyss.

The rift slams shut, as the demons within stagger under the force.  Eyes wide in fury, Areelu screams in pain, her wings shredded and body broken by the force.  The image disappears.  Aurora is nowhere to be seen, leaving the rest of you standing where you were.  The six babaus look down on you with grim malice.  It's not over, yet...


Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

It takes Filburn a moment to realize that he isn't dead and to stop screaming. As he does, he watches the visions first with wonder and then growing concern. By the time the image of Areelu Vorlesh has disappeared the half-elf has subconsciously readied himself for mortal combat as he looks at the demons remaining in the room. "Babaus! Difficult to hurt and very dangerous! Don't let them flank you and prepare light to counter their darkness!"

*Spoiler: Pre-Combat Mechanics*
Show

Knowledge (Planes) *23* (rolled in Hangouts).
Initiative: (1d20+8)[*20*].

*Spoiler: Round 1, Fulburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bard, *Level* 5, *Init* 8, *HP* 55/55, *Speed* 30 ft. base
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 4 (+2 vs Fear), *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+1 Falcata*  +11 (1d8+9, 19-20/x3) (Arcane Strike)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *+1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Arcane Strike
Inspire Courage +2 (1/13 Rounds/Day)

"Once more, into the fray! We have won the day already, friends! Now, let us live to tell the tale! Regroup back in the room with the stairs! Hinder their advance while we prepare for battle!" cries Filburn, his voice taking on a fervency that inspires his allies more than it did mere moments before (Inspire Courage *+2*). As he speaks he pushes backwards, escaping the grasping claws of the demons and guiding his allies back into the other room. "The demons will resist your magic and weapons unless aligned or made of cold iron. Their skin is caustic and acidic. These are tricky foes..."

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Swift Action to activate Arcane Strike
Standard Action to activate Inspire Courage +2.
Move Action to ready shield and falcata and move to *AG44*. 

AoO if incurred: Falcata +1 (1d20+11)[*18*] attack, (1d20+11)[*29*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+9)[*10*] slashing magic damage, (2d8+18)[*22*] critical strike damage

*Spoiler: Suggested PC Positions*
Show

See the map "notes" in five squares in the previous room.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Her mouth agape, Elrembriel is dizzy from the whirling visions. What was, what could have been... Nothing prepared the young elf girl for this, not even her own brush with the Abyss and her mother - when was that, months ago? It feels like years. Worse still for her, she witnesses Aurora's sudden and brutal death with complete shock and horror. The haughty, brave aasimar had been such a support to her over the past harrowing days. _I never was fond of her... But so much to admire in her!_

The thoughts of sorrow and hardship must be banished immediately, though, when in front of the group, a gang of demons materialize. _You won't have us too!_ The slender girl realizes that the past few days, and looking up to Aurora as a model, have now steeled her resolve - just recently she would have collapsed in tears at such a turn of events, but now she has the strength in her soul to react and fight. All the more so, since she feels her magic surging in her, renewed and stronger than ever!

Her persuasive voice is all sibilant sweetness, in a low-paced tone ending in a whisper as she casts:

"Mélasse et mollesse,
Fatigue et langueur,
Torpeur et faiblesse,
Paresse et lenteur..."

Then she belies the languor in her voice, by running to the back of the room as fast as she can.

*Spoiler*
Show

EDIT below following tactical discussion

Initiative (1d20+5)[*6*]

Free action, Prescience (1d20)[*4*] (the idea is to replace a poor caster level check this round)
Moving to behind Irabeth, or anywhere that passes for the center of the group to AF42.
Casting Slow over 5 of the demons
Caster level checks with Elven Magic bonus:
#1 (1d20+7)[*22*]
#2 (1d20+7)[*18*]
#3 (1d20+7)[*9*]
#4 (1d20+7)[*20*]
#5 (1d20+7)[*27*]

*Elrembriel*
_Elf Wizard 5 N_
*HP* 35 / 35 *Speed* ft *Init* 5
*AC* 17 *Fort* 1 *Ref* 4 *Will* 5
*CMB* +1 *BAB* 2
*Acid splash* +5 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +1 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 11 (0) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Spells in effect: Detect Magic, Message, Mage Armor, Mirror Image (I think about 2 of the 4 min must remain now?, 4 images), Resist Cold (cold resistance 30, 190 min), Resist Electricity (electricity resistance 30, 190 min)
Prescience uses remaining: 7/8
Wand of Magic Missile L5: 12/31

----------


## MuffinMan

_A golden light... visions of the past... a powerful demoness' anger..._  Waylan doesn't understand it, but he unmistakably recognizes a divine presence in the events that unfold after destroying the Wardstone. He watches the destruction of Jeslyn's body and Aurora's plummet into the Abyss with a numb, stoic detachment, as though these events were no longer of any significance. _So, Old Deadeye, this is how you call your servant home. My soul is ready for Requius, and the glory of the eternal hunt. Deliver us...-!_




> Areelu spreads her hands wide, and a rift tears open in reality.  A half-dozen babaus tumble through into the room and beyond them you catch a glimpse of several vrocks, glabrezus, and a maralith preparing to enter- when the energy suffusing your bodies suddenly thrusts them backwards.  
> 
> The Abyssal rift slams shut, as the demons within fall to their knees.  Eyes wide in fury, Areelu screams in pain, her wings shredded and body broken by the force.  The image disappears, leaving you all standing where you were.  The six babaus look down on you with grim malice.  It's not over, yet...


Waylan's senses return to his body, and he is astonished to realize that he and his allies are not dead. Not only is he alive, he feels _powerful_ - full to the brim of divine power at a scale he's never before experienced. As he takes in the demons leveling their spears at the group, though, he realizes such a state of affairs could change rapidly. 




> "Once more, into the fray! We have won the day already, friends! Now, let us live to tell the tale! Regroup back in the room with the stairs! Hinder their advance while we prepare for battle!" cries Filburn, his voice taking on a fervency that inspires his allies more than it did mere moments before (Inspire Courage *+2*). As he speaks he pushes backwards, escaping the grasping claws of the demons and guiding his allies back into the other room.


Waylan immediately sees the wisdom in Filburn's suggestion. "Go, go! I'll blind their eyes!" He waits until Elrembriel has finished casting her spell and is in motion before casting one of his own. A heavy fog billows up out of the flagstones in the floor, quickly filling the chamber and blinding all sight beyond a few paces. Then, he follows the others in the western antechamber, taking up a position between Elrembriel and the door and readying his bow to receive the foes.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Initiative (1d20+6)[*24*], but Waylan will delay his casting until Elrembriel's _Slow_ spell (and any other effects requiring LoS), have landed. 

Waylan will cast Obscuring Mist from his current position in AJ/43, and then he will move to AF/43.

*Updated after the Hangouts tactics huddle and ready to go!*

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson*
_Human Cleric 5 LG_
*HP* 50 / 50 *Speed* ft *Init* 6
*AC* 19 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 5 *Will* 7
*CMB* +4 *BAB* 3
*+1 Composite Longbow* +8 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +5 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +4 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , )
*Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 16 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## JWallyR

His body suddenly freed from the stasis in which it was held, Morevek crouches, appraising the foes that remain before him. At Filburn's exhortation, he backpedals from the cluster of demons, making gestures towards the demons that almost resemble a sowing of seeds across tilled farmland and murmuring in grandiose tones, and a thousand motes of sparkling light burst into being, coating the demons with a thick layer, threatening to obscure their vision.

As he moves, his clawed tail dips into the large pouch on his sash, and with an expression of some surprise the tiefling withdraws a modest-sized vial, stoppered and filled with a grayish liquid.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Delay until Filburn is out of the way, then cast _Glitterdust_ on the demons: Will save vs DC *17* else blinded, 4 rounds.
Caster level checks for SR *(rolled in OOC due to player error)*:
(1d20+4)[*22*]
(1d20+4)[*11*]
(1d20+4)[*8*]
(1d20+4)[*13*]
(1d20+4)[*19*]

The 10-foot radius should hit all but one demon, and if there's any way to tell whether B2 or B5 resisted Elrembriel's _Slow_, I'd like for Glitterdust to attempt to hit whichever one was unaffected. If both are unaffected, leave B2 out of the area.

After casting, Morevek moves to AF44. The drawing of the extract is fluff; Morevek will be required to spend a Standard action on any extracts as per normal.
Swift action to spend Arcane Pool to give weapon +1 damage (already a MW weapon) for 1 minute.

*Spoiler: AoO, if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+11)[*17*]
CC: (1d20+11)[*22*] for x2 on 29+
Damage: (1d8+7)[*9*] Cold Iron/Slashing damage
Crit damage: (1d8+7)[*13*] Cold Iron/Slashing damage


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai) 3, Investigator (Mastermind) 1, *Level* 4/1, *Init* 4, *HP* 47/47, *Speed* 30
*AC* 24, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 8, *Will* 6, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
*  Shortbow (Arrows, 20; Cold Iron Arrows, 20)*  Ranged (1d6-1, x3)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 Armor AC, 4 hour duration
Inspire Courage: +2 Attack/Damage/Saves vs fear/charm
Arcane Point: +1 to weapon (net +1 damage), 9 rds remaining

----------


## Farmerbink

Several interesting things happen, all at once.  First, for a moment, Morevek can _feel_ the demons ignoring the full weight of his spell when it seems that something changes.  A pair of them ultimately succumb, despite not feeling like he was able to put the full of his force behind it.  Second, the demons unaffected by Elrembriel's spell begin rushing forward, into the conjured fog.  The two close to melee with Irabeth and Filburn, and one receives a decidedly unpleasant-looking slice from the paladin for its troubles.  Oddly, despite the mists, you have no trouble seeing the demons clearly.

They respond in kind, each raking at one of the allies.  Filburn manages to avoid the claw, thanks to the fog, but Irabeth takes a hit- though the blow seems less  dangerous than expected (_Irabeth takes 2 damage_).

Then, one of the demons in the mists calls upon his profane magics to dispel the fog.  As quickly as it rolled in, it dissipates, leaving the party staring face to face with an oddly disorganized charge.  With a wicked grin, one of the nearer demons invokes magical darkness- only to find that Filburn's blade and Radiance both cast out plenty of light.  Near the back of the previous room, darkness reigns, but it cannot touch the heroes.

Map updated
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

'kuz MAGIC: everyone gets to add 1d12 to the result of any one d20 this round.  The energy of the wardstone is casting away darkness, through you.

----------


## Gwynfrid

From the back of the group's, the elf's tiny voice rises, the excitation of her first success with such a powerful spell mixed with the fear of the terrifying hatred of the Abyss facing her and the group.

"Amis, sur eux foncez!
Que vos bras frappent double!
Que vos pieds soient légers
Pour nous tirer de ces troubles!"

All the companions feel a supernatural sense of accelerated time coursing through their entire bodies.

*Spoiler*
Show


Free action, Prescience (1d20)[*3*] (if better than 11, use in case a saving throw is needed this round)
No move.
Casting Haste over the whole group (5 targets)
(+1 attack at full bonus, +1 to attack roll, Ref save and AC, +30' speed, lasts 5 rounds - make them count!)

*Elrembriel* EDITED to include ongoing effects
_Elf Wizard 5 N_
*HP* 35 / 35 *Speed* 60 ft (Haste)*Init* +5
*AC* 20 (+4 Mage Armor +3 Dex +2 Deflection +1 Haste) *Fort* +3 *Ref* +7 *Will* +7 (incl 2 resistance, +Haste on Refl)
*CMB* +4 (below attack numbers include Inspire Courage and Haste) *BAB* 2
*Acid splash* +8 (1d3+3 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +4 (1d4+1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 11 (0) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Spells and effects: Detect Magic, Message, Mage Armor, Mirror Image (I think about 2 of the 4 min must remain now?, 4 images), Resist Cold (cold resistance 30, 190 min), Resist Electricity (electricity resistance 30, 190 min), Haste, Magic Circle against Evil, Haste (4/5 rounds)
Prescience uses remaining: 6/8
Exposed to Awfulness use remaining: 1/1
Wand of Magic Missile L5: 12/31

----------


## MuffinMan

"Steady!!" Waylan cries as the first wave of demons crashes against the group's weapons. "The gods will protect us!" He casts a protection spell and a circle of white runes suddenly springs up on the floor around the party, bathing its members in a soft, holy light.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Waylan will cast Magic Circle Against Evil, centered on himself. (10' radius: +2 deflection to AC and +2 resistance to saves, and bars summoned evil creatures from entry, subject to Spell Resistance)

_Ongoing Effects_
  - Inspire Courage +2 from Filburn
  - Haste from Elrembriel (round 1/5)
  - Magic Circle Against Evil (50 minute duration) 

(Stat block includes the defensive enhancements from MCAE and Haste)
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson*
_Human Cleric 5 LG_
*HP* 50 / 50 *Speed* ft *Init* 6
*AC* 22 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 8 *Will* 9
*CMB* +4 *BAB* 3
*+1 Composite Longbow* +8 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +5 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +4 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , )
*Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 16 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's relief at the modicum of his spell's effectiveness is short lived as the obscuring mists are gone as suddenly as they appeared. With narrowed eyes at the advancing demons, the tiefling unstoppers the vial presented to him by his prehensile tail, and with a practiced ease, he downs the contents. Before the vial has left his lips, Morevek's arms elongate, the bend of his elbow poking unnaturally far from his shoulder. The clawed tail darts at the open hand to retrieve the vial, stowing it back in its pouch while the swordsman leans into a practiced posture of readiness.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Standard action: Drink extract of Long Arm
No movement.

AoO, if applicable:
Attack: (1d20+11)[*13*] plus *7* from D12 bonus, rolled in OOC.
CC: (1d20+11)[*31*] for x2 on 29+
Damage: (1d8+7)[*15*] Slashing/Cold Iron/Magic
Crit damage: (1d8+7)[*15*]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai) 3, Investigator (Mastermind) 1, *Level* 4/1, *Init* 4, *HP* 47/47, *Speed* 30
*AC* 26, *Touch* 21, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 10, *Will* 7, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
*  Shortbow (Arrows, 20; Cold Iron Arrows, 20)*  Ranged (1d6-1, x3)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 Armor AC, 4 hour duration
Inspire Courage: +2 Attack/Damage/Saves vs fear/charm
Arcane Point: +1 to weapon (net +1 damage), 8 rds remaining
Haste: Additional attack, +1 atk/dodge AC/Reflex saves, +30 mvmt, 4 rds remaining
Circle against Evil: +1 deflection AC (net) and saves (net) vs evil
Long Arms: Increase reach by 5ft, 9 rds remaining

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 2, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bard, *Level* 5, *Init* 8, *HP* 55/55, *Speed* 30 ft. base
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 4 (+2 vs Fear), *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+1 Falcata*  +11 (1d8+9, 19-20/x3) (Arcane Strike)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *+1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Arcane Strike
Inspire Courage +2 (2/13 Rounds/Day)
Align Weapon - Good (19 minutes)

"The powers of good shine light into the darkness! Hold your ground here and cut them down, friends! For Aurora!" Filburn says as he activates Terendelev's scale and readies his blade to strike down the demonic forces.

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Swift Action to activate Arcane Strike
Free Action to maintain Inspire Courage +2.
Move Action to draw falcata.
Standard Action to activate Terendelev's Scale of Retribution (Align Weapon Good)

AoO if incurred: Falcata +1 (1d20+11)[*20*] attack, (1d20+11)[*24*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+9)[*14*] slashing magic damage, (2d8+18)[*26*] critical strike damage

----------


## Farmerbink

"As Iomedae guides my hand, you will _fall!_" Irabeth cries.  Before your very eyes, the scratch that remains of her wound knits shut.  As Elrembriel's spell washes over her, and the party, she lashes out with her father's heirloom blade.  With the precision of a master swordsman, she slices the demon three times, leaving gaping gashes every place it touches.  The demon manages to maintain its footing, though it's severely injured, and swings back.  It likewise connects three times, though Irabeth's skin seems hardened to its claws.

Another demon closes the distance with Filburn.  Vile anticipation in its eyes, it manages to score the swordsman with what looks like a grievous blow (_Filburn takes 6 damage_).  The other demon nearby steps up to Morevek, eyeing the Magus askance.  Despite his magical protections, he only manages to avoid one of the three attacks (Morevek takes 4 damage, followed by 1 damage).

Map updated
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

'kuz MAGIC: everyone gets to add 1d12 to the result of any one d20 every round!  The energy of the wardstone is casting away darkness, through you.  You also have DR, in case you hadn't yet noticed.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Buoyed by the group's valiance and steadfastness, Elrembriel casts the horror of Aurora's death and the demons' onslaught away from her mind. Her thoughts wholly focused on the tactics of winning, she enters this strange, detached stance she learned she was capable of from watching Aurora go to battle. Coolly, she decides against using her spells for direct offense now. Instead, she starts this long incantation that's now familiar to her companions when she prepares to summon an ally.

*Spoiler*
Show

OOPS I got mixed up, I edited this post instead of posting anew. I'm now using a copy from another window to put is back in order. The roll count will not match the database, however. 

Free action, Prescience (1d20)[20] (if better than 11, use in case a saving throw is needed this round)
Add to first needed saving throw this round if any: (1d12)[12]
No move.
Full-round action, casting Monster Summoning II.

Elrembriel EDITED to include ongoing effects
Elf Wizard 5 N
HP 35 / 35 Speed 60 ft (Haste)Init +5
AC 20 (+4 Mage Armor +3 Dex +2 Deflection +1 Haste) Fort +3 Ref +7 Will +7 (incl 2 resistance, +Haste on Refl)
CMB +4 (below attack numbers include Inspire Courage and Haste) BAB 2
Acid splash +8 (1d3+3 acid, 20/x2)
Dagger, cold iron +4 (1d4+1, 19-20/x2)
Str 8 (-1) Dex 16 (3) Con 11 (0) Wis 12 (1) Int 21 (5) Cha 10 (0)
Spells and effects: Detect Magic, Message, Mage Armor, Mirror Image (I think about 2 of the 4 min must remain now?, 4 images), Resist Cold (cold resistance 30, 190 min), Resist Electricity (electricity resistance 30, 190 min), Haste, Magic Circle against Evil, Haste (3/5 rounds)
Prescience uses remaining: 4/8
Exposed to Awfulness use remaining: 1/1
Wand of Magic Missile L5: 12/31


* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## MuffinMan

As the first wave of demons crashes against the groups' readied blades, Waylan finishes the last of his own preparations: he casts a spell to augment his bow with divine energy. The wood fibers are shot through with strands of gold and ivory, and the bowstring quivers with an almost audible hum, ready to loose destruction upon its foes.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

 Cast Weapon of Awe on self. (+2 arrow damage, 5 min duration)

Ongoing Effects
- Inspire Courage +2 from Filburn
- Haste from Elrembriel (round 1/5)
- Weapon of Awe (5 min duration)
- Magic Circle Against Evil (50 minute duration) 

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson*
_Human Cleric 5 LG_
*HP* 50 / 50 *Speed* ft *Init* 6
*AC* 22 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 8 *Will* 9
*CMB* +4 *BAB* 3
*+1 Composite Longbow* +8 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +5 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +4 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , )
*Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 16 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 3, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bard, *Level* 5, *Init* 8, *HP* 49/55, *Speed* 60 ft.
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 7, *Will* 4 (+2 vs Fear), *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+1 Falcata*  +12 (1d8+9, 19-20/x3) (Arcane Strike)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *+1 Blinding Light Steel Shield*, *Haste Spell* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Haste)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Arcane Strike
Inspire Courage +2 (3/13 Rounds/Day)
Align Weapon - Good (19 minutes)
Haste

"Now, let the powers of good aid us in our strikes! To the good work!" cries Filburn as his blade begins slashing at his foes, moving in an accelerated blur! He then steps around to keep from being flanked by the demons.

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Swift Action to activate Arcane Strike
Free Action to maintain Inspire Courage +2.
Full Attack: Falcata +1 (1d20+12)[*19*] attack, (1d20+12)[*24*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+9)[*14*] slashing magic good damage, (2d8+19)[*23*] critical strike damage
Falcata +1 (1d20+12)[*27*] attack, (1d20+12)[*16*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+9)[*10*] slashing magic good damage, (2d8+19)[*30*] critical strike damage
5-ft step to *AF45*.

Filburn will focus his attacks on B1, followed by B3 until they are dead.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek winces in minor annoyance at the strikes of his assailant before launching into a volley of his own! Fingers contorting in clawed gestures and guttural utterances falling from his lips, the tiefling sends his blade spinning at the demon before him!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Initiate Spell Combat by attempting to cast Chill Touch defensively: (1d20+11)[*25*] vs DC *17*.

Morevek will target B6 due to cover until/unless it is dead, at which point he will target B3.

"Free" attack to deliver touch spell:
Attack: (1d20+10)[*20*]
CC: (1d20+10)[*30*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (1d8+7)[*11*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*3*] negative energy (and 1 str damage if target fails Fort save vs DC *16*)
Crit damage: (1d8+7)[*8*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*1*] negative energy (and 1 str damage if target fails Fort save vs DC *16*)

Normal attack:
Attack: (1d20+10)[*30*]
CC: (1d20+10)[*30*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (1d8+7)[*15*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] negative energy (and 1 str damage if target fails Fort save vs DC *16*)
Crit damage: (1d8+7)[*13*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*3*] negative energy (and 1 str damage if target fails Fort save vs DC *16*)

Hasted attack:
Attack: (1d20+10)[*30*]
CC: (1d20+10)[*21*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (1d8+7)[*15*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] negative energy (and 1 str damage if target fails Fort save vs DC *16*)
Crit damage: (1d8+7)[*14*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] negative energy (and 1 str damage if target fails Fort save vs DC *16*)

AoO, if applicable:
Attack: (1d20+10)[*27*]
CC: (1d20+10)[*18*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (1d8+7)[*9*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] negative energy (and 1 str damage if target fails Fort save vs DC *16*)
Crit damage: (1d8+7)[*10*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*6*] negative energy (and 1 str damage if target fails Fort save vs DC *16*)

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai) 3, Investigator (Mastermind) 1, *Level* 4/1, *Init* 4, *HP* 42/47, *Speed* 30
*AC* 26, *Touch* 21, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 10, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
*  Shortbow (Arrows, 20; Cold Iron Arrows, 20)*  Ranged (1d6-1, x3)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 Armor AC, 4 hour duration
Inspire Courage: +2 Attack/Damage/Saves vs fear/charm
Arcane Point: +1 to weapon (net +1 damage), 8 rds remaining
Haste: Additional attack, +1 atk/dodge AC/Reflex saves, +30 mvmt, 4 rds remaining
Circle against Evil: +1 deflection AC (net) and saves (net) vs evil
Long Arms: Increase reach by 5ft, 9 rds remaining

----------


## Farmerbink

With a sudden flurry of violence, Morevek demonstrates precisely what a divinely-guided swordsman is capable of.  With three quick blows, he injures the demon facing him, removes a hand, and finally decapitates it.  Unsettling, meaty squishes accompany its divergent parts reaching the stony floor.

Iomedae continues to inspire Irabeth's strikes as well.  It takes the paladin both swings (bringing the total number of strikes to 6), but she dispatches one of the demons.  Filburn's blade glows, brightly now, in the stony hall.  You can literally feel the energy emanating from the blade, and so can the demons.  His strikes are true, though his foe remains standing.  

Finally, the remaining demons approach- mostly.  One near the back prowls forward slowly, clearly compensating for its failed eyesight with patience.  One demon appears, just beside Morevek- leaving Filburn in precarious position.  Fortunately for the swordsman, the other demon is blind, and its claw swing doesn't even get close.  Unfortunately for Filburn, his focus divided between now three demons leaves him relatively vulnerable to the first.  It connects twice (_Filburn takes a total of 9 damage_).

Map updated
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

'kuz MAGIC: everyone gets to add 1d12 to the result of any one d20 every round!  The energy of the wardstone is casting away darkness, through you.  You also have DR, in case you hadn't yet noticed.

All this stuff remains true.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 4, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bard, *Level* 5, *Init* 8, *HP* 40/55, *Speed* 60 ft.
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 7, *Will* 4 (+2 vs Fear), *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+1 Falcata*  +12 (1d8+9, 19-20/x3) (Arcane Strike)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *+1 Blinding Light Steel Shield*, *Haste Spell* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Haste)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Arcane Strike
Inspire Courage +2 (4/13 Rounds/Day)
Align Weapon - Good (19 minutes)
Haste

"It will take more than that to stop the forces of good from taking their vengeance upon you, demons!" cries Filburn as he shrugs off the demon's attack. He strikes back with his hastened weapon and steps forward to take advantage of one of the babau's blindness.

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Swift Action to activate Arcane Strike
Free Action to maintain Inspire Courage +2.
Full Attack B1: Falcata +1 (1d20+12)[*20*] attack, (1d20+12)[*27*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+9)[*13*] slashing magic good damage, (2d8+18)[*25*] critical strike damage
Falcata +1 (1d20+12)[*14*]*+5 for 19* (rolled in OoC) attack, (1d20+12)[*17*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+9)[*11*] slashing magic good damage, (2d8+18)[*24*] critical strike damage
5-ft step to *AG45*

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel's high-pitched voice rise above the tumult as she invokes help from planes beyond the ken of mortals:

"Venu du plus profond
Des terres, ami dévoué
Détruis tous ces démons
Venge notre cité!"

An amorphous creature, its body made entirely of misshapen reddish stones, springs into existence behind the demons and, as Filburn steps forward on the opposite side, strikes... Without missing a beat, the elf girl begins to call another one.

*Spoiler*
Show

Summon Monster II completed, calling a Small Earth Elemental - appears in AI43
Attack below assumes Filburn moved to flank, and also counts Earth Mastery (everyone is touching the ground) and Power Attack
(1d20+10)[*29*] damage (1d6+9)[*13*] cc(30) (1d20+10)[*25*] damage (1d6+9)[*13*]

If attack roll result is 20 or less: add (1d12)[*3*] (otherwise keep this roll for a possible saving throw).

Elrembriel
Prescience (1d20)[*14*] (if 11 or better, use for a saving throw this round)
No move
Cast another summons, full round action.

*Spoiler: Earth Elemental*
Show


Blue numbers include Augment Summoning

N Small outsider (earth, elemental, extraplanar)
Init 1; Senses darkvision 60 ft., tremorsense 60 ft.; Perception +4

DEFENSE

AC 17, touch 10, flat-footed 17 (1 Dex, +7 natural, +1 size)
hp 17 (2d10+4) 
Fort +6, Ref 1, Will +3
Immune elemental traits

OFFENSE

Speed 20 ft., burrow 20 ft., earth glide
Melee slam +8 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks earth mastery

STATISTICS

Str 20, Dex 8, Con 17, Int 4, Wis 11, Cha 11
Base Atk +2; CMB +6; CMD 15 
Feats Improved Bull Rush, Power Attack
Skills Appraise +1, Climb +7, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +1, Knowledge (planes) +1, Perception +4, Stealth +7
Languages Terran
SPECIAL ABILITIES
Earth Glide (Ex)
A burrowing earth elemental can pass through stone, dirt, or almost any other sort of earth except metal as easily as a fish swims through water. If protected against fire damage, it can even glide through lava. Its burrowing leaves behind no tunnel or hole, nor does it create any ripple or other sign of its presence. A move earth spell cast on an area containing a burrowing earth elemental flings the elemental back 30 feet, stunning the creature for 1 round unless it succeeds on a DC 15 Fortitude save.

Earth Mastery (Ex)
An earth elemental gains a +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls if both it and its foe are touching the ground. If an opponent is airborne or waterborne, the elemental takes a 4 penalty on attack and damage rolls. These modifiers apply to bull rush and overrun maneuvers, whether the elemental is initiating or resisting these kinds of attacks. (These modifiers are not included in the statistics block.)

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek grins at his deadly handiwork, one bushy eyebrow jauntily raised above its dark-pool eye in something akin to amusement. Without ceasing its sweeping, graceful motions, the swordsman's blade curves toward another target...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I'm not sure from the map, but if Morevek can 5ft step to AE45 to flank B4 with Filburn, he will do so. *please add +2 to attacks against it!* Otherwise, he will attack it nonetheless, but without the benefit of flanking until/unless it dies precipitously, and he will take no movement. Should it die before the end of Morevek's attack, he will switch to attacking the most wounded of B2 or B1; if both are similarly wounded he will attack the blinded one first.

Begin Spell Combat by making his normal attack:

Attack: (1d20+10)[*14*] + *2* from D12 bonus, rolled in OOC
CC: (1d20+10)[*13*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (1d8+7)[*13*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] negative energy and Fort Save vs *16* else 1 Strength damage from Chill Touch.
Crit damage: (1d8+7)[*14*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*5*] negative energy and possible crit Strength damage per save above.

Attack granted by Haste:
Attack: (1d20+10)[*25*]
CC: (1d20+10)[*18*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (1d8+7)[*8*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] negative energy and Fort Save vs *16* else 1 Strength damage from Chill Touch, if not previously discharged.
Crit damage: (1d8+7)[*8*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] negative energy and possible crit Strength damage per save above.

Spell Combat attempt to cast Touch of Fatigue defensively (vs DC *15*: (1d20+11)[*30*]

Assuming success, attack:
Attack: (1d20+10)[*30*]
CC: (1d20+10)[*20*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (1d8+7)[*12*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus Fort save vs DC *15* else fatigued, 4 rds.
Crit damage: (1d8+7)[*13*] magic/cold iron/slashing

AoO, if applicable:
Attack: (1d20+12)[*22*]
CC: (1d20+12)[*27*] for x2 on 30+
Damage: (1d8+7)[*9*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus Fort save vs DC *15* else fatigued, 4 rds, if _Touch of Fatigue_ not already discharged.
Crit damage: (1d8+7)[*10*] magic/cold iron/slashing

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai) 3, Investigator (Mastermind) 1, *Level* 4/1, *Init* 4, *HP* 42/47, *Speed* 30
*AC* 26, *Touch* 21, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 10, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
*  Shortbow (Arrows, 20; Cold Iron Arrows, 20)*  Ranged (1d6-1, x3)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 Armor AC, 4 hour duration
Inspire Courage: +2 Attack/Damage/Saves vs fear/charm
Arcane Point: +1 to weapon (net +1 damage), 7 rds remaining
Haste: Additional attack, +1 atk/dodge AC/Reflex saves, +30 mvmt, 3 rds remaining
Circle against Evil: +1 deflection AC (net) and saves (net) vs evil
Long Arms: Increase reach by 5ft, 8 rds remaining

----------


## MuffinMan

His preparations complete, Waylan raises his bow and begins to loose arrow after arrow at the fiends. "You are no match for the glory of the Hunter!" he bellows as the arrows find purchase in demonic hides.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Full-attack to shoot three times (Haste + Rapid Shot), prioritizing the most-bloodied demons first as targets. Will use the +1d12 on the first shot, and Hawkeye (1/6) for +2 on the second attack. All arrows are cold iron.

Attack: -2 Rapid Shot, -1 Deadly Aim, +2 Courage, +1 Point Blank, +1 Haste, +8 base = +9
Damage: +2 Courage, +1 Point Blank, +2 Weapon of Awe, +2 Deadly Aim, +2 base = +9

atk 1 (1d20+21)[*26*], cc 1 (1d20+9)[*27*] (20/x3), dmg 1 (1d8+9)[*10*], cdmg 1 (2d8+9)[*13*]
_^ I messed this attack up initially by adding a flat +12 instead of rolling 1d12, but then I actually rolled a 12 in OOC! Go figure._

atk 2 (1d20+11)[*21*], cc 2 (1d20+9)[*18*] (20/x3), dmg 2 (1d8+9)[*15*], cdmg 2 (2d8+9)[*23*]

atk 3 (1d20+9)[*28*], cc 3 (1d20+9)[*14*] (20/x3), dmg 3 (1d8+9)[*15*], cdmg 3 (2d8+9)[*20*]

Ongoing Effects
- Inspire Courage +2 from Filburn
- Haste from Elrembriel (round 2/5)
- Weapon of Awe (5 min duration)
- Magic Circle Against Evil (50 minute duration)

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson*
_Human Cleric 5 LG_
*HP* 50 / 50 *Speed* ft *Init* 6
*AC* 22 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 8 *Will* 9
*CMB* +4 *BAB* 3
*+1 Composite Longbow* +8 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +5 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +4 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , )
*Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 16 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn cuts down another demon, his blade striking with near-explosive force as it cuts through muscle, bone, and sinew with devastating ease.  The remaining foes close the distance awkwardly, Elrembriel and Morevek's magical effects taking their toll on the profane forces.

Morevek, Waylan, and Elrembriel's summoned allies all continue to retaliate with moderate efficacy.  The demons bleed from several injuries as blow after blow rain down upon them.

One manages to lash out at Waylan.  Despite its blindness (or perhaps because of it- the demon only connects once), Waylan's arm is cut open (_he takes 4 damage_).  Filburn avoids what might have been a devastating blow, had the demon connected- despite becoming surrounded against the southern wall

Map updated

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's blade continues to probe through the dense melee, nipping at the demons before him as the magus spits out harsh words of spellcasting!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Begin Spell Combat by attempting to cast Chill Touch defensively: (1d20+11)[*26*] vs DC *17*. Assuming success, Morevek will attack B4 until/unless it is dead; then B2.

"Free" attack from Spell Combat:
Attack: (1d20+10)[*13*]
CC: (1d20+10)[*28*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (1d8+7)[*9*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] negative energy damage; Fort save vs DC *16* else 1 strength damage from Chill Touch.
Crit damage: (1d8+7)[*10*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*1*] negative energy damage; 1 strength damage from Chill Touch if failed.

Normal FRA attack:
Attack: (1d20+10)[*22*]
CC: (1d20+10)[*12*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (1d8+7)[*11*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*5*] negative energy damage; Fort save vs DC *16* else 1 strength damage from Chill Touch.
Crit damage: (1d8+7)[*15*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*1*] negative energy damage; 1 strength damage from Chill Touch if failed.

Hasted attack:
Attack: (1d20+10)[*22*]
CC: (1d20+10)[*26*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (1d8+7)[*15*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] negative energy damage; Fort save vs DC *16* else 1 strength damage from Chill Touch.
Crit damage: (1d8+7)[*11*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] negative energy damage; 1 strength damage from Chill Touch if failed.

AoO, if applicable:
Attack: (1d20+10)[*17*]
CC: (1d20+10)[*21*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (1d8+7)[*15*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*5*] negative energy damage; Fort save vs DC *16* else 1 strength damage from Chill Touch.
Crit damage: (1d8+7)[*14*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] negative energy damage; 1 strength damage from Chill Touch if failed.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai) 3, Investigator (Mastermind) 1, *Level* 4/1, *Init* 4, *HP* 42/47, *Speed* 30
*AC* 26, *Touch* 21, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 10, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
*  Shortbow (Arrows, 20; Cold Iron Arrows, 20)*  Ranged (1d6-1, x3)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 Armor AC, 4 hour duration
Inspire Courage: +2 Attack/Damage/Saves vs fear/charm
Arcane Point: +1 to weapon (net +1 damage), 6 rds remaining
Haste: Additional attack, +1 atk/dodge AC/Reflex saves, +30 mvmt, 2 rds remaining
Circle against Evil: +1 deflection AC (net) and saves (net) vs evil
Long Arms: Increase reach by 5ft, 7 rds remaining

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan retaliates at the demon that struck him, firing off three arrows rapidly at point-blank range.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Full-attack against B2 (he doesn't have +4 AC from partial cover), although this will probably incur an AoO. Switch to the most-bloodied demon if he falls. Use Hawkeye (2/6) for +2 on the first attack.

Attack: -2 Rapid Shot, -1 Deadly Aim, +2 Courage, +1 Point Blank, +1 Haste, +8 base = +9
Damage: +2 Courage, +1 Point Blank, +2 Weapon of Awe, +2 Deadly Aim, +2 base = +9

atk 1 (1d20+11)[*28*], cc 1 (1d20+11)[*31*] (20/x3), dmg 1 (1d8+9)[*17*], cdmg 1 (2d8+9)[*23*]

atk 2 (1d20+9)[*10*], cc 2 (1d20+9)[*24*] (20/x3), dmg 2 (1d8+9)[*11*], cdmg 2 (2d8+9)[*18*]

atk 3 (1d20+9)[*16*], cc 3 (1d20+9)[*14*] (20/x3), dmg 3 (1d8+9)[*16*], cdmg 3 (2d8+9)[*14*]

Ongoing Effects
- Inspire Courage +2 from Filburn
- Haste from Elrembriel (round 3/5)
- Weapon of Awe (5 min duration)
- Magic Circle Against Evil (50 minute duration)

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson*
_Human Cleric 5 LG_
*HP* 46 / 50 *Speed* ft *Init* 6
*AC* 22 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 8 *Will* 9
*CMB* +4 *BAB* 3
*+1 Composite Longbow* +8 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +5 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +4 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , )
*Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 16 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Aurora fut son nom!
Pour un de nous qui tombe,
Deux compagnons viendront!
De pierre et d'outre-monde!"

Elrembriel seems to grow in vigor and energy from the spells she casts without interruption, as if the magic were freely flowing from her. She finishes her casting, causing a second elemental to join the fray. This one is made of shiny green-grayish crystal, and attacks the demon opposite Morevek immediately, while the earlier arrived monster walks in to fight Waylan's opponent.

No sooner is the elf done with summoning that she carries on with another type of call, swifter, but with a decidedly icy voice. A ball of snow appears in her hand, and she throws it at the nearest babau's face with magically enhanced speed.

"À coups de boules de neige
Je te rends à l'enfer
Oui, par ce sortilège
Qui vient droit de l'hiver!"

*Spoiler*
Show

She finishes her casting from last round, a Summon Monster II for another earth elemental.
No move.
Free action, Prescience (1d20)[*6*] (if 12 or better, use instead of the roll to throw)
Standard action, cast Snowball at B2. The roll includes +1 for Haste, +2 for Inspire Courage, and -4 for a ranged attack against an opponent who is in melee. I think the babau gets cover from Waylan in front of it.
Ranged touch attack (1d20+4)[*23*] + (1d12)[*3*], damage (5d6)[*22*] cold; cc(24) (1d20+4)[*5*] cd (5d6)[*7*]
If hit, the demon needs a Fort save DC17 or be staggered for 1 round. This spell, in the version I know of it, isn't subject to SR. It looks like a modified version was recently published by Paizo, though. Let me know.

The first elemental makes a 5-ft step to AH44 and attacks B2, with flanking.
(1d20+10)[*27*] damage (1d6+9)[*12*] cc(30) (1d20+10)[*22*] damage (1d6+9)[*15*]

The new elemental appears in AE45 and attacks B4, with flanking.
(1d20+10)[*13*] damage (1d6+9)[*14*] cc(30) (1d20+10)[*12*] damage (1d6+9)[*11*]

*Spoiler: Earth Elemental*
Show


Blue numbers include Augment Summoning

N Small outsider (earth, elemental, extraplanar)
Init 1; Senses darkvision 60 ft., tremorsense 60 ft.; Perception +4

DEFENSE

AC 17, touch 10, flat-footed 17 (1 Dex, +7 natural, +1 size)
hp 17 (2d10+4) 
Fort +6, Ref 1, Will +3
Immune elemental traits

OFFENSE

Speed 20 ft., burrow 20 ft., earth glide
Melee slam +8 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks earth mastery

STATISTICS

Str 20, Dex 8, Con 17, Int 4, Wis 11, Cha 11
Base Atk +2; CMB +6; CMD 15 
Feats Improved Bull Rush, Power Attack
Skills Appraise +1, Climb +7, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +1, Knowledge (planes) +1, Perception +4, Stealth +7
Languages Terran
SPECIAL ABILITIES
Earth Glide (Ex)
A burrowing earth elemental can pass through stone, dirt, or almost any other sort of earth except metal as easily as a fish swims through water. If protected against fire damage, it can even glide through lava. Its burrowing leaves behind no tunnel or hole, nor does it create any ripple or other sign of its presence. A move earth spell cast on an area containing a burrowing earth elemental flings the elemental back 30 feet, stunning the creature for 1 round unless it succeeds on a DC 15 Fortitude save.

Earth Mastery (Ex)
An earth elemental gains a +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls if both it and its foe are touching the ground. If an opponent is airborne or waterborne, the elemental takes a 4 penalty on attack and damage rolls. These modifiers apply to bull rush and overrun maneuvers, whether the elemental is initiating or resisting these kinds of attacks. (These modifiers are not included in the statistics block.)



*Spoiler: Elrembriel*
Show

the stats include ongoing effects
Elf Wizard 5 N
HP 35 / 35 Speed 60 ft (Haste)Init +5
AC 20 (+4 Mage Armor +3 Dex +2 Deflection +1 Haste) Fort +3 Ref +7 Will +7 (incl 2 resistance, +Haste on Refl)
CMB +4 (below attack numbers include Inspire Courage and Haste) BAB 2
Acid splash +8 (1d3+3 acid, 20/x2)
Dagger, cold iron +4 (1d4+1, 19-20/x2)
Str 8 (-1) Dex 16 (3) Con 11 (0) Wis 12 (1) Int 21 (5) Cha 10 (0)
Spells and effects: Detect Magic, Message, Mage Armor, Mirror Image (I think about 2 of the 4 min must remain now?, 4 images), Resist Cold (cold resistance 30, 190 min), Resist Electricity (electricity resistance 30, 190 min), Haste, Magic Circle against Evil, Haste (1/5 rounds), SMII (3/5 rounds) and SMII (4/5 rounds).
Prescience uses remaining: 2/8
Exposed to Awfulness use remaining: 1/1
Wand of Magic Missile L5: 12/31

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 5, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bard, *Level* 5, *Init* 8, *HP* 40/55, *Speed* 60 ft.
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 7, *Will* 4 (+2 vs Fear), *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+1 Falcata*  +12 (1d8+9, 19-20/x3) (Arcane Strike)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *+1 Blinding Light Steel Shield*, *Haste Spell* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Haste)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 12
*Condition* Arcane Strike
Inspire Courage +2 (5/13 Rounds/Day)
Align Weapon - Good (19 minutes)
Haste 4/5 rounds

"Stand strong, friends - they are nearly done," Filburn says as he strike again, targeting the demon who cut Waylan. 

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Swift Action to activate Arcane Strike
Free Action to maintain Inspire Courage +2.
Full Attack B2: Falcata +1 (1d20+14)[*22*] (counts flanking) attack, (1d20+14)[*27*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+9)[*14*] slashing magic good damage, (2d8+18)[*32*] critical strike damage
Falcata +1 (1d20+14)[*15*] attack, (1d20+14)[*17*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+9)[*12*] slashing magic good damage, (2d8+18)[*32*] critical strike damage
5-ft step to *AG44* once the babau is dead.

(1d12)[*8*] added to the second attack if it allows the attack to hit. If not, it doesn't seem to matter...

----------


## Farmerbink

Morevek dispatches his first foe, and delivers a solid strike to a second.  Waylan earns another gash on his harm for his determination, but delivers the killing blow a moment thereafter (_Waylan takes 4 damage_).

Finally, Elrembriel's elementals and Filburn combine their efforts.  Again, the swordsman's heavy blade strikes with tangible force- even from a dozen feet away.  The demon is no match for his skill and the enchantment on his blade.  

After a brutal half-minute, the silence that weighs upon the party is unbelievably heavy.

Aurora is gone, ripped to the abyss by one of the queens of the domain.  The wardstone is destroyed- only a charred crater remains of the pedestal where it once stood.  The bodies of a half-dozen demons lay at your feet, their ichorous blood slowly making pitchy, black lines of the crevices of the stone floor.  Irabeth breaks the silence.  "Do... "  She breathes deeply, overcome by something.  Her hands flex, and she focuses her gaze upon them, her expression one of wonder.  

"Do you all feel as I do?"

Your very skin crackles with energy.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Congratulations, you're all now mythic heroes!  The power fades over a few minutes, but leaves a vestige of itself behind.  Please choose your path and your first mythic feat.  I would encourage spending some time familiarizing yourself with the applicable rules.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"I feel... Er..." Elrembriel finds herself at a loss for words. The physical sensation of magic flowing through her body, even her hair and nails tingling with it, as if she were more alive, in unbelievably exhilarating. It does nothing, however, to soften the pain, despair and sadness from losing Aurora.

The elf girl, her head clutched in her hands, looks up. She closes her eyes, and through the delicate eyelids, tears begin to run, slowly at first, then more and more freely.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Archmage Path
Archmage Arcana: Wild Arcana
Path Ability: Eldritch Breach
Mythic Feat: Mythic Spell Lore (Haste)

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan holds up his arms, staring at the mystic energy crackling up and down them as though seeing them for the first time. His awareness is besieged with a divine presence that he's only felt once before, at his initial calling to Kenabres. "Erastil, Iomedae... I am beginning to understand..." he says softly, as holy revelation after revelation unfolds in mind.

Then there is something else - _anger_, and the beginnings of a white-hot hatred towards the ones responsible for this destruction. "Deskari, Lord of the Locust Host..." the priest growls, still gazing inwards with a thousand-yard stare. "No more - no more!" his voice rises in fervency and conviction. "*I* am the watchful hunter! *I* am the shield of the farmer and the lamb! Where there is pestilence, I will cleanse it. Where there are locusts, I will destroy them. *I will be the instrument of their undoing!!!*" He falls to his knees in silent prayer, suddenly overcome by the emotion of these events.

*Spoiler: OOC Mythic*
Show

Hierophant path (duh  :Small Tongue: )

Divine surge: Inspired Spell (spend mythic power to cast any cleric spell w/o prep)

Heathen Slayer (+2 bonuses against followers of Deskari)

Feat: Mythic Rapid Shot (gain additional attack or ignore -2 penalty)

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek lounges in a strangely relaxed posture against the wall, regarding his companions with an unblinking gaze. "I suspect," he begins in a tone more contemplative than hesitant, "that we each feel... changed, but in very different ways." He turns his appraising stare from the wondering Irabeth to the sorrowful Elrembriel and finally to the defiant Waylan. "I think Iomedae approves of our efforts this day, and... " for a moment the tiefling hesitates, glancing tentatively at the crying elf girl before him. "...I do not doubt that She will receive the unwavering spirit of Her servant Aurora with favor."

With a few silent steps, the tiefling places himself at Elrembriel's side, stooping slightly to gently rest one comforting hand on her shoulder. "We may mourn her loss, but let us also honor her sacrifice by returning to the hold with the news of our success while lives may yet be saved."

*Spoiler: Mythic*
Show

Morevek is realigning his campaign trait to match the Trickster path, which he is taking. His first Mythic feat is Weapon Finesse (Dex to damage), his Trickster attack is Fleet Charge, and he will be taking Enhance Magic Items as his first path ability.

There are a number of other changes pending.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn stands silently for several long moments, watching and listening to the others as they react to...whatever it is that just happened. "How are any of us still alive...?" he mutters as he looks back into the ruined chamber where the wardstone fragment was destroyed. "We should all of us be dead...*What? Who said that?*" Looking around again, the half-elf brings his blade up to the ready position before nearly dropping his weapon in shock.

The blade that used to be immaculately clean with a razor-sharp edge is now a dull, matte-black that seems to absorb any light shining on it. Filburn holds it up to inspect it and stares incredulously at it. "Do any of the rest of you hear that? What is happening here?" he asks, his eyes never leaving the strange blade. "Is that..._you_?"

For several more moments the swordsman looks bewildered as he listens to a voice none of the others can hear. Than, with a confused look he takes out a cloth, cleans the blade carefully, and sheathes it. "I don't know what is happening or what I am feeling, but I do know we should have all died in an explosion like that. Aurora is beyond our help now - I just hope her soul is not trapped in the depths of the Abyss..." he says as he stares, unseeing, back towards where the portal took the aasimar.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Filburn is being rebuilt as a Bladebound Arcanist. His weapon is now a Black Blade and is telepathically speaking to him. As I develop its character I will share more - for now it will serve as a catalyst for his changes and the confusion I intend to display as he figures out how to mourn for Aurora.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel's pale blue eyes, shiny with tears, open to give a grateful look at Morevek. Her smile is van, but she manages a response. "Thank you. It is just so overwhelming..." It takes her a few moments to regain her composure, and when she does, she checks on the puzzled Filburn. 

"Something impossible happened here. As if we just were invested in a bit of godly power... It is...so..." She doesn't finish. "Let me look at this sword..." She begins to cast her magic detection cantrip, but as she chants the words, the magic seems to take control of her rather than the other way around, and the incantation turns into something much more forceful and weird. A sharp, golden glow emanates from each of the small elf girl's hair ends in a nimbus of eerie power, and from her eyes a startlingly powerful blue light comes out.

"Rien ne me sera caché
De ces étranges auras
Je connaîtrai tout secret
Qui se présente à moi!"

She looks at Filburn with her unsettling, glowing eyes. "This is called... a black blade. It is a sentient object... And it is attached to you alone. Yes, something incredible happened to all of us here. As if Aurora's sacrifice, the opening of a gate to the Abyss, and the destruction of the Wardstone transferred some... energy, energy beyond mortal limits, to us." The thought has her staggered by the enormity of what's she's saying. _What have we done?_ Awe fills her mind, but she realizes this isn't the correct question. _More importantly..._

"What shall we do with it?"

*Spoiler*
Show

1 use of mythic power for Wild Arcana, casting Arcane Sight. I'm using this mostly for RP purposes here, but I must say, I couldn't wait to show it off  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Farmerbink

Irabeth nods, similarly overwhelmed.  She looks askance at Filburn, and her own blade _Radiance_, though she makes no comments about Iomedae's legendary sword becoming talkative. 

"I agree with Morevek, and you Elrembriel.  We must start by returning to Defender's Heart.  The rest of the crusaders need to know what happened here, and there will surely be additional steps to take."

The party begins to descend, past the dented helmets, the pair of deceased combatants in the erstwhile museum, and finally find themselves at the entrance to the garrison.  Just as they're about to leave, passing the deceased and mangled form of the man who until recently was the prelate of Kenabres, Hulrun Shappok, Crel and the others arrive, with Waylan's mount in tow.  

Their cautious steps and wide-eyed excitement to see the party all-but announce the reason for their presence, but none the less, Crel opts to explain: "We saw such a brilliant light!  It was as if the roof had been torn from the Garrison and all within purged by fire!  I was afraid for sure we would find the place overrun with demons-" for the moment, he seems almost ashamed- "and that we might at least die honorably, fighting back against whatever had slain our heroes..."  He looks up, locks eyes with Waylan and Irabeth, and his expression lightens.  "I'm pleased to see we were mistaken!"


The passage back to Defender's Heart is surprisingly easy.  It seems the sudden cessation of whatever communication had been flowing between the demonic forces has put them on the defensive- at least for the moment.  You come across almost a dozen refugees, all traveling in groups of 2 or 3, emboldened by the same light that struck fear into Crel, and the sudden lack of roving bands of cultists and demons.  Thrilled beyond words to find a (fairly large) group of well-meaning citizens, they follow instructions with gusto and are shepherded away by the quartermaster, when you arrive at the inn-turned-keep.

The sun begins to set as the party arrives at the keep, and Irabeth turns back to you near the entrance.  "Keep whatever company you like- I will not ask you to hide nor share what we've seen, at this time.  Eat and rest well, you've more than earned it.  If you will pardon me, I plan to speak with Master Orlun and Aravashnial."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn seems distracted, as if barely able to hear Elrembriel over some other voice. He nods as she mentions the phrase 'black blade' and looks at the weapon attentively. "Baerlyon says we are joined in some grand purpose," he replies as they turn to leave. As they meet their allies he listens quietly. He smiles wanly at their exuberance before remembering Aurora. "Unfortunately, they have likely slain one of our member...we must return to Defender's Heart and give the bad news to her mother..." he says with a crestfallen expression.

At Irabeth's release he looks about sadly for a moment. "Would anyone else come with me? We must give the unhappy news..." he trails off, looking at the others for a response. He then walks off, presumably to find the late paladin's mother.

After finding Aurora's mother and telling her of Aurora's heroics and loss Filburn mutely wanders the halls until he finds a vacant room. There he sits in silence, meditating with his new weapon and trying to figure out what is happening to him...

----------


## JWallyR

> "As if Aurora's sacrifice, the opening of a gate to the Abyss, and the destruction of the Wardstone transferred some... energy, energy beyond mortal limits, to us.
> 
> What shall we do with it?"


"If today's events are any indication," muses Morevek,  "I imagine that we will not lack for... opportunities to put what power we may possess to good use in the defense of innocent lives, near and far. The power which burst from the wardstones in the visions we saw- I assume you saw what I did?- was their dying breaths, and it will take great power to forge a lasting defense against the demons of the worldwound in their absence." His face is somber at the thought.

"Such thoughts are for another time. Gods willing, we will be fit to the task."





> "Would anyone else come with me? We must give the unhappy news..."


"I will come," responds Morevek in a soft but resolute voice. "I will add what weight my voice may to the assurance that her daughter's life was well-spent, even to its untimely end."



After retiring to his chambers, Morevek spends the better part of an hour going through his forms, finding them with greater ease than ever before. Pleased at the revelation, he sits with his spellbook. After several minutes, he brushes aside his alchemist's kit dismissively, and in sudden inspiration takes his quill and ink. With eyes closed but perfect focus, he begins to draw, cutting into his ivory skin with the sharp point. As the skin breaks and swells against the sensation of pain, the ink flows into the grooves left behind by the sharp implement, and the drawing continues.

After several hours, a pair of intricate designs ornament the tiefling's inner forearms. One seems to resemble the delicate web of a spider, though a closer inspection would reveal that the strands are made of almost impossibly small, intricately detailed runic figures. The other is nearer to a stylized humanoid figure, tall and slender, but the dark and distinct lines that form the head and shoulders seem almost to trail off down the rest of its body, with a faded midsection and ink-less legs and feet, though a keen eye might note the raised skin that gives evidence to their presence.

Satisfied with his efforts, the tiefling resumes his cross-legged position, poring through his spellbook. He might be a statue, still as the tiefling sits with his chin resting on folded fingers, aside from the amazingly delicate touch of his clawed tail as it nimbly turns the pages.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Adding _Vanish_ and _Web_ to his spell-scars in the evening. Otherwise, ready to proceed to the next day.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> "If today's events are any indication," muses Morevek,  "I imagine that we will not lack for... opportunities to put what power we may possess to good use in the defense of innocent lives, near and far. The power which burst from the wardstones in the visions we saw- I assume you saw what I did?- was their dying breaths, and it will take great power to forge a lasting defense against the demons of the worldwound in their absence." His face is somber at the thought.
> 
> "Such thoughts are for another time. Gods willing, we will be fit to the task."


"Yes, I saw it too. There will be work, and hardship. But I feel stronger, a lot more so... More up to it. Even without, oh! Without Aurora to give me the courage." The feeling startles her, but the young elf realizes the truth of her own words: While the paladin's death pains her immensely, she feels like she can follow into her heroic steps even in her absence.






> Their cautious steps and wide-eyed excitement to see the party all-but announce the reason for their presence, but none the less, Crel opts to explain: "We saw such a brilliant light!  It was as if the roof had been torn from the Garrison and all within purged by fire!  I was afraid for sure we would find the place overrun with demons-" for the moment, he seems almost ashamed- "and that we might at least die honorably, fighting back against whatever had slain our heroes..."  He looks up, locks eyes with Waylan and Irabeth, and his expression lightens.  "I'm pleased to see we were mistaken!"


"Oh! Crel! I was so terrified this was going to mean you sacrificed your life for us!" The girl throws herself in the big mongrel's open arms. "It was... Incredible... The demons... The Wardstone, the... the energy! I felt invincible for a while!" She calms down, soberly reflecting on the day's losses as well as its victory. "Alas. Aurora... She didn't make it. Ripped out of our sight by some twist of unholy power. So... Hard..." Tears come to the corners of her eyes again. It takes a minute or two until she's able to share more of the group's story details.






> "I will come," responds Morevek in a soft but resolute voice. "I will add what weight my voice may to the assurance that her daughter's life was well-spent, even to its untimely end."


"I will join you, as well. She deserves the support, and to know the full story from us, the witnesses of Aurora's valor and her last moments with us."



When all of the evening's stories are recounted, duties accomplished, and plans made, Elrembriel repairs to her room. Wary of forgetting the arcane words that had sprung to her mind when the rift opened, she hastens to copy them into her spell book, until wariness gets the better of her and she finally falls asleep, her head resting on the work table.

----------


## MuffinMan

> The party begins to descend, past the dented helmets, the pair of deceased combatants in the erstwhile museum, and finally find themselves at the entrance to the garrison.  Just as they're about to leave, passing the deceased and mangled form of the man who until recently was the prelate of Kenabres, Hulrun Shappok, Crel and the others arrive, with Waylan's mount in tow.  
> 
> Their cautious steps and wide-eyed excitement to see the party all-but announce the reason for their presence, but none the less, Crel opts to explain: "We saw such a brilliant light!  It was as if the roof had been torn from the Garrison and all within purged by fire!  I was afraid for sure we would find the place overrun with demons-" for the moment, he seems almost ashamed- "and that we might at least die honorably, fighting back against whatever had slain our heroes..."  He looks up, locks eyes with Waylan and Irabeth, and his expression lightens.  "I'm pleased to see we were mistaken!"


Waylan is in a somber mood as the group exits the Garrison, his thoughts directed inward and ruminating on divine mysteries. The sudden appearance of Crel and, especially, Auspice cause his face to break in a smile for the first time since the incident. He goes to the horse and soothes it with a series of whispers and strokes, before answering the mongrelman. "We are..." he struggles a moment to find the right word, "alive. The gods have willed it so, and they have also struck a mighty blow against demonkind throughout the region. But we are... changed. I can't put it into words, yet. Tell me how you fared outside while we walk..."



On returning to Defender's Heart, Waylan first busies himself with stabling Auspice and ensuring that Kestros has access to food and water. That done, he declines the invitations of Irabeth and Filburn in the interest of helping the outpost deal with the sudden influx of new inhabitants - some wounded, others ill, and all hungry. For several hours the former woodsman helps minister to the general populace: conjuring water, cleaning wounds, and channeling a bit of divine energy here and there to staunch the deadliest wounds. By the time night has fallen he is exhausted himself, but any thought of sleep is far from his mind. Dragging his resistant body to the chapel, he lights a few candles and begins a long recitation of prayers directed towards both Erastil and Iomedae. He also intends to keep vigil all night in prayer for Aurora's soul, if the gods will grant him the perseverance to stay awake...

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan awakens in the gray hour just before daybreak - awakens, and begins chastising himself for failing at his vigil. He is interrupted by the sudden remembrance of a dream - or was it a dream? - that came to him amidst his prayers. Hurrying through his morning genuflections, he goes back to the living quarters in a rush to find the others.

"My friends," he begins once he has gathered them all, "I have had a vision, or a visitation - it was as though Erastil himself was speaking to me, or maybe it was Iomedae, I don't know... - this vision, it struck me with the sudden imperative of a work left unfinished. The Gray Garrison, Iomedae's sanctum - we have driven out the demons befouling it, but their taint lingers on. Now that the immediate threat is vanquished, we should return and finish the job of cleansing the temple and rededicating it anew. Some of those who joined us yesterday can lend their efforts, and the work will go quickly. For the rebirth of Kenabres, and the dawn of a new era in the war against the demons, I can think of no act more fitting than this!" After finishing his unusually-impassioned speech he takes a long drink of water, giving him an excuse to remain silent while he waits to hear the response to his suggestion.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's black-pool eyes widen at Waylan's reminder before narrowing in a flash of sudden irritation. "Of course," he begins, "we owe the Inheritor much for Her favor, and had Her servant not been taken from us, surely she too would have reminded us." A thoughtful look passes over the tiefling's face. "Demons are not well-known for their organization in the absence of strong arms to force compliance, so the site may remain abandoned, but we should not expect to find it unguarded. Those who choose to join us must be prepared to aid in their own defense, though our recent... experiences may prove that question moot."

The tiefling stretches, his arms spreading languidly and inadvertently placing the sigils that now adorn his bare forearms on display. "Daylight burns. Shall we?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel is bleary-eyed after a short night. Much of the evening she spent talking, and a good deal of the night scripting new spells in her book. But she rises, and her voice is determined. "We were in no shape to do that last night, but of course we owe it to the Inheritor and to Aurora, to restore this place to reverence. I'm ready to move."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn listens with a distracted expression, sometimes twitching and brushing his ear with his hand in irritation. "_Hush!_ It's a good idea," he mutters finally before speaking up for all to hear. "We will help with this task," he says as he unconsciously refers to both himself and his weapon in the same breath. "I will need to study some, however, and would like to ensure that I can at least speak with Aravashnial nightly. Will we need to camp at the temple, or can we set guards there instead?"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Mechanically Filburn needs to create a spellbook. He will probably start working with Elrembriel and Morevek in addition to Aravashnial as he begins this process.

----------


## JWallyR

"I do not think we will be there overlong," muses Morevek, "the deeper damage would take craftsmen weeks to repair, were we even able to commission such an effort. What we _can_ do, meanwhile, is remove the slain to whatever disposition they may warrant and right the most offensive of the desecration to the garrison's holy spaces."

----------


## Farmerbink

With the head of the snake severed, travel around Kenabres quickly begins to grow safer.  Scattered pockets of demonic forces remain in the city, many wandering randomly- some not even aware that they've been cut off, as communication has been sparse for some time.  The heroes are able to return to the Garrison with little trouble. 

Immediately crossing the open square between the Garrison and what used to be the Cathedral of Saint Clydwell, the heroes discover signs of passage- The doors left closed hang ajar, and the bodies left just outside the gates have been removed in some capacity.  

A half-dozen courageous and pious craftsmen wait behind the party, eager to begin the work necessary to reconsecrate the garrison.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn looks at the gathered craftsmen and says, "Give us a moment to ensure it is safe to begin working - someone else has been here." As the half-elf begins to move he tilts his head as if listening to something the others cannot hear. Nodding in agreement he says, "Baerlyon suspects that whatever moved the corpses might still be around. Everyone stay on your guard." Then he begins to try and move around the outside of the building but inexplicably trips, making a great deal more noise than usual. "Will you _stop_ that? It's very distracting..." he mutters before shaking his head angrily. "I mean it! You are going to get me seen or heard...what? Use magic? We talked about this already...alright, _fine_!" With an angry gesture the half-elf disappears from view and continues around the outside of the building, scouting as before but relying more on magical trickery than he previously did.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek watches Filburn's nearly schizophrenic behavior with a raised eyebrow, and a hint of amusement on his face. Without voicing his thoughts, the tiefling moves to circle the building, moving the direction not taken by his fellow swordsman.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Stealth: (1d20+11)[*17*]
Perception: (1d20+6)[*22*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan wordlessly dismounts and passes Auspice's reins to one of the craftsmen standing behind the party. Nocking an arrow, he nods his readiness to the others.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The words of her detection cantrip on her lips, Elrembriel scans the area for anything untoward.

*Spoiler*
Show

Detect Magic, looking at the door and vicinity.

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn is a hair startled to see Morevek coming towards him, but the two reconvene behind the Garrison, having traversed a fair amount of rubble from the wreckage surrounding it.  They return to the front of the building (as the rear shows no signs of meddling nor opportunity for ingress), to find Elrembriel shaking her head to the negative.  There are no apparent mystical signs of passage to accompany the obvious presence of someone.

Waylan looks into the entrance cautiously, Auspice nickering quietly in the care of one of the workers.  Filburn steps in front of the cleric, using his invisibility to scope out the building's interior in relative safety.  Immediately, he notes the distended form of Lord Hulrun, slumped in the corner- more of his abdomen missing than before.  It shows no signs of life (nor unlife), so he presses on.  

In the small shrine, Filburn first hears them.  Words echo from the direction of the stairs- uttered in guttural tones.  Two unseen figures argue somewhere.  From here, he can piece together the occasional word in Abyssal, though their exasperation and displeasure is clear, even from here.

----------


## Gwynfrid

At Filburn's warning, Elrembriel cautiously steps in, to stop at the entrance of the shrine room, Scruech'ul perched on her shoulder. She strains her ears, trying to hear the words of the conversation upstairs.

*Spoiler*
Show


As standard, please assume Elrembriel has the Message spell active at most times during such an exploration. Also, Mage Armor has been cast (also available to Morevek if required). And she speaks Abyssal.
Perception (1d20+10)[*17*]
If needed, Stealth (1d20+3)[*22*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn creeps invisibly up towards the speakers, intent on seeing what might threaten the reclamation effort before they see the craftsmen waiting outside.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

With Stealth at +20 for Invisibility I am hoping to get close enough to really see what is happening. Filburn also speaks Abyssal.

----------


## Farmerbink

Bolstered by his invisibility, Filburn is able to approach without much trouble.  He follows the voices to the stairs, gaining greater clarity of their words with every step.  They're looking for something.  He climbs the flight.  They're not finding it- and unhappy about it.

In the upper landing, cultists lie mostly where they were left.  The voices come from the war room and barracks to the east.  Carefully, he moves to approach the doorway, when one of the voices asks "Did you hear something?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Stopping utterly Filburn reports back to the party using the spell to pass the word silently. He watches for signs of enemies to appear as he tries to not even breath...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Stealth: (1d20+21)[*28*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

On hearing Filburn's alert, Elrembriel stops in her tracks. "Can you hear what they're saying?" she whispers over the Message channel.

*Spoiler*
Show

Note she used Mythic power to cast Message, since that spell is her standard procedure for such a situation, but she hadn't memorized it today.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek raises one ebony eyebrow at Elrembriel's sudden advance, and with a flourish of his blade moves to follow. Listening carefully, he prowls through the garrison.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Stealth: (1d20+11)[*12*] rerolled in OOC to *25* *if* this is a failure.
Perception: (1d20+6)[*16*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn gets the distinct impression that the figures he was spying on are doing exactly what he is.  For several long moments, no sounds emanate from the war room, though the distinct sound of rummaging can be heard in the barracks.  Whoever or whatever is in there didn't hear the warning, or didn't pay it any heed.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn settles himself down to wait in silence, content to rely on his magic to sustain his stealth long enough for the intruders to either lose interest or reveal themselves...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

At 1 minute per level and Caster Level 6, I am not sure how long we have, but Filburn will at least wait until some sign of the enemy is visible or those who think they heard something move along.

I did not expect combat this soon, so Filburn is not 100% prepared (spells and preparation haven't been something I have had him role-play so far). That said, if he is seen because the spell ends he won't hesitate to attack!

----------


## MuffinMan

> Stopping utterly Filburn reports back to the party using the spell to pass the word silently. He watches for signs of enemies to appear as he tries to not even breath...


From his position at the foot of the steps leading to the garrison, Waylan quickly casts a spell to augment his eyesight and accuracy. Then he waits with baited breath for Filburn's next update, or the sounds of a fight breaking out...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast Aspect of the Falcon on self (5 min duration)

----------


## Gwynfrid

*Spoiler: Redacted in light of new information*
Show


The below no longer applies. I'll eventually delete the post if that makes sense.

"I'm going to make them stir, hopefully."

Elrembriel moves in towards the central stairwell and begins to cast.

*Spoiler*
Show

Moving to M8 and casting Monster Summoning II. If we're round to round, she will actually cast in the next round since it's a 1 round casting.

----------


## Farmerbink

The same guttural voice grunts.  "Keep it down in there, will ya?" irritably chastising the creatures rummaging in the barracks.  Filburn sighs, reminded impolitely by his blade that they _can't_ see him.  *No really.*

He prowls forward, resisting the urge to announce himself by snapping back a retort, and peers into the rooms...

In the war room, a Babau directs two grossly obese humans in inspecting the documents that remain.  Filburn recalls the demons that wore human bodies at the entrance- these look similar.  In the barracks, one of the goat-headed shir demons roots around in the barrels- consuming the rotting food within, while tearing apart the room.



At the entrance, some of the craftsmen become visibly agitated.  "I thought you said it was already safe!" one whimpers, as the heroes clearly begin to prepare for combat.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Given D.O.s recollection (and decision to inform the DM) of his new mythic power, and the undetectability that comes with it, there's no need for additional preparations, immediately.  Their constant "see invisibility" effects won't penetrate, unless I read something that suggests otherwise.

This would be a great time to let me know if you have any more huge, qualitative differences in how your characters work now, lol.  I'll let you either finish casting, Gwyn, or chose to do something else, in light of this new info.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn nods irritably at his blade, as invisible as he is. _This will take some time for me to get really comfortable...I will tell the others,_ he telepathically informs his weapon. Then, over the _Message_ spell he whispers, "Get the craftsmen back - there are at least three demons here! Two of the fat ones that wear human bodies and one of the shir-demons that look like minotaurs. I will need help fighting them off, but can get into a good position to surprise them if you all can draw them downstairs...set up an ambush and I will get them from this side!"

He then positions himself to let the demons pass him if they walk towards the stairs and readies himself for a vicious strike at an opportune moment...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Not sure of an exact position on the map, but Filburn will ready an attack against the Shir (first choice) or another demon if they begin to make their way downstairs to engage the rest of the party.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel turns back as quickly as she can, to warn the workers away. "There's some more fighting to do, don't go in. You should turn back until the area is clear."

She huddles with Morevek and Waylan. "Filburn says we try to ambush them downstairs. What's a good place? Just outside the stairwell?"

*Spoiler*
Show

Not sure Irabeth is with us?

----------


## MuffinMan

> At the entrance, some of the craftsmen become visibly agitated.  "I thought you said it was already safe!" one whimpers, as the heroes clearly begin to prepare for combat.


"Fear not, my friends, the gods are with us. Say a quick prayer with me and then stand back - we will send their souls  back to the Abyss." He leads the group in a quick, quiet prayer for protection as he finishes casting an array of spells for battle.




> She huddles with Morevek and Waylan. "Filburn says we try to ambush them downstairs. What's a good place? Just outside the stairwell?"


"Yes, that sounds wise to me. Give Filburn the signal - we will be ready."

*Spoiler: OOC: Spellcasting*
Show

Waylan will additionally cast bless, weapon of awe on himself, and also bull's strength on Irabeth if she's with the party.

EDIT: also casting _protection from evil_ on Morevek

As soon as we intentionally grab the demons' attention, he will also cast divine favor.

Fluff-wise, I'm hoping the morale bonus from the _bless_ spell helps the craftsmen to stay calm and follow instructions  :Small Wink:

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek waits as Waylan pronounces his deity's blessings on the party before advancing up the stairs. "Now, I expect very little from you vermin," he calls to the as-yet-unseen foes, "but we haven't all day to bother with your antics. Must I chastise you where you stand, or have you the spine to come meet your fate?"

*Spoiler: Actions/OOC*
Show

My intent is for Morevek to approach earshot, and then use a Standard action to demoralize an opponent using Intimidate: (1d20+12)[*31*]

Additionally, I'm happy to accept a _Protection from Evil_ from Waylan, if such is applicable.

----------


## Farmerbink

At Morevek's call, the rummaging ceases.  The Babau looks up at the pair of flesh-bags.  For a few moments, they don't seem to respond, but shortly thereafter, they start prowling forward. 

Map updated

----------


## WalkingTheShade

Irabeth has been following the crusaders in sullen silence. Something seems to be on her mind. Ever since their last fight, Irabeth appears akward and uneasy with her companions. She's been avoiding eye contact. If she has to answer, she does so only in afterthought, with a nod or a grunt. She seems to be elsewhere.

Waylan's blessing finally gets her to break her silence. "Thank you, Father," she says in a barely audible whisper, accompanied by a small bow of the head.

Irabeth mutters her own prayer to the Inheritor: "Guide my sword. May my hand not falter." Yet, even as she feels her godess' intercetion, Irabeth can't help but taste something bitter in her mouth.

She draws Radiance and waits at the bottom of the stairs for what is to come, trying to focus back to the task at hand.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting _Divine favor_, duration 1 minute.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn continues to wait patiently. "I see a fourth demon - one of the babaus I think. A total of four enemies, all up on this floor. Be ready to hold your ground and I will surprise them from behind," he murmurs over the _message_ spell. Then he remains out of the demons' way as they begin making their way to the stairs, waiting for the opportune moment to strike...

----------


## Farmerbink

The upper floor is cast into darkness as the first of the Vermleks files past Filburn's hiding place.  It presses on towards the stairs, stopping for a moment at the top of them to glare malevolently at Morevek.  The Schir joins its unlikely companion, stepping out of the darkness with a wicked halberd in hand.  The second Vermlek and Babau don't appear at the top of the stairs... yet.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If you have dark vision, or a means of piercing it otherwise, you might see the second Vermlek attempting to summon allies (right beside Filburn- it provokes an AOO and could end badly for him, if our swordsman cares to take it).  The Babau conjured the darkness and is close behind the second Vermlek.

You can respond as if entering combat, or not. Filburn will get a bonus action on the first round (for the surprise round that is difficult to adjudicate).

Map updated

----------


## WalkingTheShade

Irabeth concentrates on the foosteps above their heads. "Come on already..." she mumbles between gritted teeth. She flexes on her knees, relaxes the grip on her sword, stretches her shield arm and keeps her breathing steady.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ready a partial charge on the surprise round, if she gets one. Through the (open) doorway towards the bottom of the stairs.

If no surprise round, then, well, I'll just post a full round worth of actions when time comes.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan says nothing, but aims his bow at the base of the staircase where the demons will soon descend. He suppresses the temptation to draw until he has sight of the foe...

----------


## Gwynfrid

Silently, Elrembriel steps back, so that she leaves more open space for Waylan to pick the best shooting position. She whispers over the Message channel, "this thing with a worm-like head Filburn described is a Vermlek. It can invade and use a dead person's body. Healing energy harms it."

*Spoiler*
Show

Step to T27.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"They seem to be trying to summon reinforcements - I am waiting for more to head downstairs before I attack," mutters Filburn into the _message_ spell as he continues to watch, his half-elven eyes having no trouble seeing in the abyssal darkness.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek affects a deliberately bored tone. "Must you tarry so? The daylight wanes." He nonchalantly paces away from the stairway, free hand making tiny gestures before the swordsman begins suddenly shrinking.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to N,28
Cast _Reduce Person_, 5 minute duration

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 5, *Init* 5, *HP* 51/51, *Speed* 30
*AC* 27, *Touch* 22, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 7, *Will* 6, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
*  Shortbow (Arrows, 20; Cold Iron Arrows, 20)*  Ranged (1d6-1, x3)
 (+4 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Size, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 Armor, ~5 hours?
Reduce Person: +2 Dex, -2 Str, Small size (+1 atk/AC)

----------


## Farmerbink

With a snarl, the angry voice of the Babau pierces the darkness (in infernal).  "Stupid oaf!  You try, then!" The frontmost Vermlek, rather than follow after Morevek's taunting, begins its own summoning ritual.  The distinct lack of additional foes seems to suggest that the first demon's attempt was not successful.  The Schir and other Vermlek, however, hurriy down the stairs, to confront Morevek- prompted no doubt by the Babau's displeasure.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

We kind of eased into this combat oddly, though I don't disapprove.  Ultimately, I think this quasi-organic approach was the best way to resolve it.  Because they are unaware of Filburn (and mostly because I said earlier that I would), Filburn gets an extra standard action this round (equivalent of a surprise round- taken while the demons were passing).  Otherwise, we can call this round 1 and move on with life.

For simplicity and consistency, Shades, I've opted to not allow readied actions prior to the true start of combat (it gets stupid fugly when trying to adjudicate two enemies that know of each other's presence).  Please take round 1 as normal.

Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 5, *Init* 8, *HP* 50/50, *Speed* 30 ft. base
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 3, *Will* 4, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +9 (1d8+9, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *+1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* Arcane Strike
Black Blade Strike
Arcane Reservoir 5/8 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 1/2 Available
Mythic Powers 5/5 Available 

Filburn silently follows the demons as they approach the stairs, striking twice as the enormous outsider begins its ritual to summon more enemies. As he appears, as if from thin air, he cries in a strange, harsh tongue, unaware that he is speaking in a different language...

*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show

"Now! Attack!"

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Initiative (1d20+8)[*11*]

Free action to use _Black Blade Strike_ to add +1 Damage to my attacks for one minute.
Swift action to activate Arcane Strike for another +1 to damage (this round)
Move to *R43*.
Standard Action to attack: Baerlyon, Demon-Foe (1d20+9)[*28*] attack, (1d20+9)[*14*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+9)[*11*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+18)[*23*] critical strike damage *(enemy doesn't get their Dexterity bonus against this attack, regardless of initiative)*

Surprise Round Standard Action to attack: Baerlyon, Demon-Foe: (1d20+9)[*20*] attack, (1d20+9)[*17*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+9)[*13*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+18)[*29*] critical strike damage *(enemy might get their Dexterity bonus against this attack, depending upon their initiative roll)*

If either attack misses, I will probably use a Mythic Surge to increase the dice roll.

----------


## JWallyR

Amid the enemies' rush and the sudden clamor of battle up the stairs, Morevek remains oddly relaxed. Anticipating Irabeth's sudden, swift charge, the swordsman sidles around to a position opposite the paladin, fingers gesturing in harsh, angular movements. As he reaches his goal, he suddenly spins, his blade lashing out faster than eyes can follow!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Mythic Surge, if necessary: (1d6)[*4*]

Delaying action until Irabeth's charge. If she charges the Vermlek but does not kill it, Morevek will 5ft step to M27 and begin Spell Combat by attempting to cast Chill Touch defensively: (1d20+12)[*16*] vs DC *17*. If this concentration check would fail, he will use the Mythic Surge rolled earlier.

If she charges and kills the Vermlek, Morevek will cast _Chill Touch_ as the beginning of spell combat while out of reach, and then 5ft step into range of the Schir to begin attacks.

*Rolls do not include flanking.* Please apply as appropriate.

"Free" attack from Chill Touch:
Attack: (1d20+9)[*27*]
CC: (1d20+9)[*22*] for x2 on 27+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*6*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] negative energy damage and Fort Save vs DC *16* else 1 Str damage.
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*12*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*3*] negative energy damage and Fort Save vs DC *16* else 1 Str damage.

Normal attack:
Attack: (1d20+9)[*20*]
CC: (1d20+9)[*15*] for x2 on 27+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*12*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*3*] negative energy damage and Fort Save vs DC *16* else 1 Str damage.
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*11*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] negative energy damage and Fort Save vs DC *16* else 1 Str damage.

AoO, if applicable:
Attack: (1d20+9)[*26*]
CC: (1d20+9)[*16*] for x2 on 27+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*6*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*1*] negative energy damage and Fort Save vs DC *16* else 1 Str damage.
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*11*] magic/cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*5*] negative energy damage and Fort Save vs DC *16* else 1 Str damage.

If any of these attacks are non-confirmed crits but the natural  modified roll is above 18 and the Mythic Surge was not used on concentration, Morevek will use the Mythic Surge to attempt to confirm a crit.
Should he confirm a crit, he will also expend 2 Arcane Points to increase his weapon's damage multiplier to x3, dealing the following additional damage:

Damage: (1d8+5)[*8*] magic/cold iron/slashing

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 5, *Init* 5, *HP* 51/51, *Speed* 30
*AC* 27, *Touch* 22, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 7, *Will* 6, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
*  Shortbow (Arrows, 20; Cold Iron Arrows, 20)*  Ranged (1d6-1, x3)
 (+4 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Size, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 Armor, ~5 hours?
Reduce Person: +2 Dex, -2 Str, Small size (+1 atk/AC), 48 rds remaining

----------


## WalkingTheShade

In the half-light, Irabeth gives just the slightest nod to Morevek as he comes down the stairs.

Seeing the fiends approach, her feet kick the ground behind her and she rushes into contact with a guttural war cry.

*Spoiler: Actions, Round 1*
Show

EDIT: Messed up the rolls. They are here.

Charge V1, into O27.

Spending Inspiring Rush on that charge, for +1 attack and +1 damage.

Charge mitigates Power Attack penalty.

[roll0] (Threat on 31+, [roll1])
[roll2] ([roll3])

As far as DR goes, Radiance is both magical and Cold Iron.

If total attack result is 18 or more and doesn't hit, spend Mythic Surge to add to attack, [roll4].

*Spoiler: Status, Round 1*
Show

*Irabeth*
_Half-Orc Paladin 5 LG_
*HP* 60 / 60 *Speed* ft *Init* 1
*AC* *21* *Fort* 8 *Ref* 4 *Will* 6
*CMB* +10 *BAB* 5
*Radiance* +11 (1d8+6, 19-20)
*Radiance (PA)* +9 (1d8+12, 19-20)
*Heavy crossbow* +7 (1d10, 19-20)
*Str* 20 (5) *Dex* 12 (1) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 10 (0) *Int* 10 (0) *Cha* 14 (2)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel hears Filburn's voice upstairs, wondering what this strange language is that he speaks. Leaving questions for later, she gets to work. Her soft voice calls an incantation, for extraplanar help.

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Summon Monster II (1 round). 

*Spoiler: status*
Show

*Elrembriel*
_Elf Wizard 5 N_
*HP* 35 / 35 *Speed* ft *Init* +5
*AC* 17 (armor +4, Dex +3) *Fort* +1 *Ref* +4 *Will* +5
*CMB* +1 *BAB* 2
*Acid splash* +5 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +1 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 11 (0) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)

Spells in effect: Mage Armor.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan rushes into the next room behind Irabeth, takes aim, and fires at the nearest demon!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to Q/28 and shoot at V1 or S, whichever is still up. Swift action to use Hawkeye (1/6) for +2 attack, and apply Deadly Aim.

atk (1d20+12)[*19*] (+1 PBS, -1 DA, +2 HE, +1 Bless, +1 DF), cc (1d20+12)[*32*] (20/x3)
dmg (1d8+8)[*11*] (+1 PBS, +2 DA, +2 WoA, +1 DF) 

Ongoing spell effects from Waylan:
Bull's Strength on Irabeth
Protection from Evil on Morevek.
Bless on the party
Weapon of Awe on self
Divine favor on self

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson*
_Human Cleric 5 LG_
*HP* 50 / 50 *Speed* ft *Init* 6
*AC* 22 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 8 *Will* 9
*CMB* +4 *BAB* 3
*+1 Composite Longbow* +8 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +5 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +4 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , )
*Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 16 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn appears from practically nowhere, his blade embedded hilt-deep in the obscene creature.  In a heartbeat, he's struck again, leaving it bleeding and dazed.  It loses all ability to focus on its summons, drawing a snarl of surprise and anger from the Babau.  The Vermlek lashes out awkwardly with its blade, but Filburn's defenses fail him (_Filburn takes 10 damage_).  The Babau, for it's part, promptly disappears.

... only to appear on the previous floor, standing in front of Elrembriel.  The spear-wielding demon grins wickedly as it circles the wizard, leaving her between itself and the rest of the party. 

Irabeth and Morevek join forces to dispatch the other Vermlek, both cutting deep into the fleshy corpse to destroy the demon within.  Waylan steps into the room, and finds his mark on the halberd-wielding Schir.

The oddly goat-headed demon takes the rest of the stairs in stride, and turns its halberd on Morevek, who dodges the swipe with the practiced ease of a competent swordsman.

Map update

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 2, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 5, *Init* 8, *HP* 40/50, *Speed* 30 ft. base
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 3, *Will* 4, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +9 (1d8+10, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *+1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* Tongues Curse (Aklo)
Arcane Strike
Black Blade Strike (Round 2/10)
Mythic Powers 5/5 Available
Legendary Item Power (1/2 Available)
Arcane Reservoir 5/8 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 1/2 Available

Filburn follows his previous strike with another at the demon wrapped in a baggy pile of flesh!

*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show

"Back to the Abyss with you fiend!"

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Swift action to activate Arcane Strike.
Standard Action to attack V2: Baerlyon, Demon-Foe (1d20+9)[*18*] attack, (1d20+9)[*21*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+10)[*16*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+20)[*35*] critical strike damage

Legendary Power (if the attack roll fails to hit) +(1d8)[*4*]

If V2 is downed, Filburn will move to *O26*.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan steps forward just in time to see Elrembriel dodge a blow from pair of hulking demons that somehow made it down without the stairs. Calling upon his newfound abilities he sends not two but _three_ arrows flying through the air towards the foes!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5ft step to Q/27, then Mythic Rapid Shot to pew pew pew (w/Deadly Aim and cold iron arrows). Prioritize the most injured target of V2 and B until it's dead. EDIT: just target B since it's the only one downstairs.

atk1 (1d20+8)[*15*] (+1 Bless, +1 PBS, +1 DF, -1 DA, -2 RS), cc1 (1d20+8)[*11*] (20/x3), dmg1 (1d8+6)[*8*] (+1 PBS, +1 DF, +2 WoA), cdmg 1 (2d8+12)[*22*]
atk2 (1d20+8)[*18*] (+1 Bless, +1 PBS, +1 DF, -1 DA, -2 RS), cc2 (1d20+8)[*27*] (20/x3), dmg2 (1d8+6)[*13*] (+1 PBS, +1 DF, +2 WoA), cdmg 2 (2d8+12)[*24*]
atk3 (1d20+8)[*22*] (+1 Bless, +1 PBS, +1 DF, -1 DA, -2 RS), cc3 (1d20+8)[*27*] (20/x3), dmg3 (1d8+6)[*12*] (+1 PBS, +1 DF, +2 WoA), cdmg 3 (2d8+12)[*19*]

Ongoing spell effects from Waylan:
Bull's Strength on Irabeth
Protection from Evil on Morevek.
Bless on the party
Weapon of Awe on self
Divine favor on self

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson*
_Human Cleric 5 LG_
*HP* 50 / 50 *Speed* ft *Init* 6
*AC* 22 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 8 *Will* 9
*CMB* +4 *BAB* 3
*+1 Composite Longbow* +8 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +5 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +4 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , )
*Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 16 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Out of nowhere, a disgusting, horrible babau demon appears, poised to cut the young elf girl down! She nearly loses her mind at the sight, but catches herself just in time, and, with a supreme mental effort, pursues her incantation with just enough precaution to dodge any retaliatory strike.

"Lors que j'appelle la terre,
Qu'est cette apparition?
Renvoie dans son enfer
Cet ignoble démon!"

Springing from the floor, a creature appears, seemingly made of argile and stones. Its body is heavyset and mostly shapeless, but the stones in some precise locations over it irresistibly evoke eyes, nose, mouth, shoulders, feet - and fists. It slams at the demon, but fails to connect.

Shaking in fear in spite of this modest success, Elrembriel nearly bolts away from the terrifying demon. She hesitates, no more than a second, but instead steps back, with a side glance at Irabeth in the next room, to immediately follow with a faster spell:

"Voilà une boule de glace
Au parfum de caillou!
Prends-la en pleine face
Et repars dans ton trou!"

She throws a tiny bit of white snow, which accelerates fast, and on the way grows into a fist-sized block of ice, directed at the babau's hateful face.

*Spoiler*
Show

EDITED below following changes on the map. This means Elrembriel is now in R26 and the elemental in T28.

She finishes her casting from last round (roll for defensive casting done in OOC), a Summon Monster II for an earth elemental that appears in *T28*.
5-ft step to *R26*.
Free action, Prescience [roll]1d20[roll] (if 10 or better, use instead of the roll to throw) - EDIT botched roll, but wasn't necessary.
Standard action, cast Snowball at the babau. 
Ranged touch attack (1d20+5)[*19*], damage (5d6)[*29*] cold; cc(25) (1d20+5)[*13*], cd (5d6)[*14*] (EDIT - need to account for -4 penalty for firing into melee)
If hit, the demon needs a Fort save DC17 or be staggered for 1 round (no SR).

The new elemental appears in *T28* and attacks the babau (stats includes earth mastery for standing on the ground, and Power Attack)
(1d20+8)[*10*] damage (1d6+9)[*11*] cc(28) (1d20+8)[*17*] cd (1d6+9)[*13*]

*Spoiler: status*
Show

*Elrembriel*
_Elf Wizard 5 N_
*HP* 35 / 35 *Speed* ft *Init* +5
*AC* 17 (armor +4, Dex +3) *Fort* +1 *Ref* +4 *Will* +5
*CMB* +1 *BAB* 2
*Acid splash* +5 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +1 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 11 (0) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)

Spells in effect: Mage Armor, Message.
Power left today: Mythic 4/5, Prescience 7/8.



*Spoiler: Earth Elemental*
Show


Blue numbers include Augment Summoning

N Small outsider (earth, elemental, extraplanar)
Init 1; Senses darkvision 60 ft., tremorsense 60 ft.; Perception +4

DEFENSE

AC 17, touch 10, flat-footed 17 (1 Dex, +7 natural, +1 size)
hp 17 (2d10+4) 
Fort +6, Ref 1, Will +3
Immune elemental traits

OFFENSE

Speed 20 ft., burrow 20 ft., earth glide
Melee slam +8 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks earth mastery

STATISTICS

Str 20, Dex 8, Con 17, Int 4, Wis 11, Cha 11
Base Atk +2; CMB +6; CMD 15 
Feats Improved Bull Rush, Power Attack
Skills Appraise +1, Climb +7, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +1, Knowledge (planes) +1, Perception +4, Stealth +7
Languages Terran
SPECIAL ABILITIES
Earth Glide (Ex)
A burrowing earth elemental can pass through stone, dirt, or almost any other sort of earth except metal as easily as a fish swims through water. If protected against fire damage, it can even glide through lava. Its burrowing leaves behind no tunnel or hole, nor does it create any ripple or other sign of its presence. A move earth spell cast on an area containing a burrowing earth elemental flings the elemental back 30 feet, stunning the creature for 1 round unless it succeeds on a DC 15 Fortitude save.

Earth Mastery (Ex)
An earth elemental gains a +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls if both it and its foe are touching the ground. If an opponent is airborne or waterborne, the elemental takes a 4 penalty on attack and damage rolls. These modifiers apply to bull rush and overrun maneuvers, whether the elemental is initiating or resisting these kinds of attacks. (These modifiers are not included in the statistics block.)

----------


## WalkingTheShade

Radiance slices through the demon's late victim to find the monster animating it. With Morevek's assitance, the thing stands no chance. She turns, following her blade, to face the one on the stair, foot kicking the floor to regain her balance. From the corner of her eye, she notices Elembriel signaling her. No words are necessary. She rushes back.

*Spoiler: Actions, Round 2*
Show

Irabeth charges the Babau in T27, moving into S27.

*AoO?* If she gets cover (thanks to stairs and/or railing) from the bad guy in N26, she doesn't incur an AoO. If she does inccur an AoO, well, I'll suck it up.

*Charge?* Can she charge the Babau by moving into R27? I'd say yes, but I'd understand if it's not considered a "straight line". If no charge, it's move+attack. I'll forgot the charge bonus from the post below. With updated positions, it's clearly a straight line. However, no flank is possible anymore.
*Attack* - (1d20+11)[*25*], +2 for charge (threat on 30+, *Confirm* - (1d20+11)[*19*])*Damage* - (1d8+14)[*18*] (*Crit* - (1d8+14)[*17*])If roll is 16+ but misses, add: *Surge* - (1d6)[*3*].
Then, if the surge above is not expended, I'll spend it to trigger Fleet Charge.
If the Babau is still standing, Irabeth attacks it, staying in place.
If not, Irabeth moves back to O27, and attacks the guy in N26.
*Attack* - (1d20+11)[*14*] (threat on 30+, *Confirm* - (1d20+11)[*27*])*Damage* - (1d8+14)[*17*] (*Crit* - (1d8+14)[*18*])

*Spoiler: Status, Round 2*
Show

*Irabeth*
_Half-Orc Paladin 5 LG_
*HP* 60 / 60 *Speed* ft *Init* 1
*AC* 23 (21 if charge applies) *Fort* 8 *Ref* 4 *Will* 6
*CMB* +13 *BAB* 5
*Radiance* *+13* (1d8+*8*, 19-20)
*Radiance (PA)* *+11* (1d8+*14*, 19-20)
*Heavy crossbow* *+7* (1d10, 19-20)
*Str* *20* (7) *Dex* 12 (1) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 10 (0) *Int* 10 (0) *Cha* 14 (2)

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's dodge continues, the slender swordsman leaning into a spin that sends his blade sweeping at the goat-headed foe before him.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5ft step into melee with the goat demon and initiate Spell Combat with a normal attack:

Attack: (1d20+10)[*23*]
CC: (1d20+10)[*18*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*6*] cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*3*] negative energy damage from Chill Touch and Fort save vs DC *16* else 1 Str damage.
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*10*] cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] negative energy damage and 1 Str damage with above save.

Concentration Check to cast Touch of Fatigue defensively: (1d20+12)[*13*] vs DC *15*

If successful, attack to deliver:
Attack: (1d20+10)[*11*]
CC: (1d20+10)[*19*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*8*] cold iron/slashing plus Touch of Fatigue: Fort save vs DC *15* else Fatigued, 5 rds
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*6*] cold iron/slashing

AoO, if applicable:
Attack: (1d20+10)[*17*]
CC: (1d20+10)[*19*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*10*] cold iron/slashing plus Touch of Fatigue if not spent earlier: Fort save vs DC *15* else Fatigued, 5 rds Chill Touch instead, maybe? Unlikely to hit with a 17 in the first place.
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*7*] cold iron/slashing


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 5, *Init* 5, *HP* 51/51, *Speed* 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 23, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 8, *Will* 7, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
*  Shortbow (Arrows, 20; Cold Iron Arrows, 20)*  Ranged (1d6-1, x3)
 (+4 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Size, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect, +1 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 5 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Mage Armor: +4 Armor, ~5 hours?
Reduce Person: +2 Dex, -2 Str, Small size (+1 atk/AC), 47 rds remaining
Protection from Evil: +1 Deflection (net) and Saves (net), ~5 minutes?
Bless: +1 attack, +1 saves vs fear
3 charges of Chill Touch remaining

----------


## Farmerbink

The party delivers a series of blows, and the upstairs Vermlek falls.  The other two demons remain standing, despite their injuries.  With a wicked grin, the Babau closes the distance once more with Elrembriel.  It lashes out several times, catching the wizard with a pair of claws (_Elrembriel takes  16 damage_).  The Schir, for it's part tries to navigate past Morevek, and barely manages.  It turns its halberd on Waylan, and delivers a solid blow (_Rolled a modified 21 for 10 damage_).

Map updated
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I apologize for being such a ****ty DM.  I'm not sure if it's more a motivation problem or a time problem, but I hope to keep things rolling again.  We will shortly wrap up the first chapter of our story, and move on to greater things!

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Aieeeeee!" Elrembriel cries out, and tears well in her eyes under the pain as the demon's cruel claws tear through her skin. She ducks, and takes advantage of Irabeth's swings to dodge the murderous attacks and move to a safer place behind the half-orc's broad frame. Meanwhile, the elemental steps forward to pound the babau with a hard, ponderous arm swing.

*Spoiler*
Show

Elrembriel withdraws to S28.

The elemental steps to T27 and attacks (stats include earth mastery for standing on the ground, and Power Attack)
(1d20+8)[*28*] damage (1d6+9)[*13*] cc(28) (1d20+8)[*28*] cd (1d6+9)[*11*]

*Spoiler: status*
Show

*Elrembriel*
_Elf Wizard 5 N_
*HP* 19 / 35 *Speed* ft *Init* +5
*AC* 17 (armor +4, Dex +3) *Fort* +1 *Ref* +4 *Will* +5
*CMB* +1 *BAB* 2
*Acid splash* +5 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +1 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 11 (0) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)

Spells in effect: Mage Armor, Message, Bless.
Power left today: Mythic 4/5, Prescience 7/8.



*Spoiler: Earth Elemental*
Show


Blue numbers include Augment Summoning

N Small outsider (earth, elemental, extraplanar)
Init 1; Senses darkvision 60 ft., tremorsense 60 ft.; Perception +4

DEFENSE

AC 17, touch 10, flat-footed 17 (1 Dex, +7 natural, +1 size)
hp 17 (2d10+4) 
Fort +6, Ref 1, Will +3
Immune elemental traits

OFFENSE

Speed 20 ft., burrow 20 ft., earth glide
Melee slam +8 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks earth mastery

STATISTICS

Str 20, Dex 8, Con 17, Int 4, Wis 11, Cha 11
Base Atk +2; CMB +6; CMD 15 
Feats Improved Bull Rush, Power Attack
Skills Appraise +1, Climb +7, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +1, Knowledge (planes) +1, Perception +4, Stealth +7
Languages Terran
SPECIAL ABILITIES
Earth Glide (Ex)
A burrowing earth elemental can pass through stone, dirt, or almost any other sort of earth except metal as easily as a fish swims through water. If protected against fire damage, it can even glide through lava. Its burrowing leaves behind no tunnel or hole, nor does it create any ripple or other sign of its presence. A move earth spell cast on an area containing a burrowing earth elemental flings the elemental back 30 feet, stunning the creature for 1 round unless it succeeds on a DC 15 Fortitude save.

Earth Mastery (Ex)
An earth elemental gains a +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls if both it and its foe are touching the ground. If an opponent is airborne or waterborne, the elemental takes a 4 penalty on attack and damage rolls. These modifiers apply to bull rush and overrun maneuvers, whether the elemental is initiating or resisting these kinds of attacks. (These modifiers are not included in the statistics block.)

----------


## MuffinMan

"_Ughn!_" A grunt of pain escapes Waylan's clenched jaw as the schir's halberd finds purchase beneath his chainmail. Stepping back, he retaliates with a volley of three arrows from point-blank range.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5ft step back to R/27 and then full-attack the schir (this may incur an AoO from the babau - I'll take that risk!)


atk1 (1d20+8)[*15*] (+1 Bless, +1 PBS, +1 DF, -1 DA, -2 RS), cc1 (1d20+8)[*27*] (20/x3)
dmg1 (1d8+7)[*11*] (+1 PBS, +1 DF, +2 WoA), cdmg 1 (2d8+14)[*19*]

atk2 (1d20+8)[*17*] (+1 Bless, +1 PBS, +1 DF, -1 DA, -2 RS), cc2 (1d20+8)[*21*] (20/x3)
dmg2 (1d8+7)[*11*] (+1 PBS, +1 DF, +2 WoA), cdmg 2 (2d8+14)[*23*]

atk3 (1d20+8)[*9*] (+1 Bless, +1 PBS, +1 DF, -1 DA, -2 RS), cc3 (1d20+8)[*11*] (20/x3)
dmg3 (1d8+7)[*8*] (+1 PBS, +1 DF, +2 WoA), cdmg 3 (2d8+14)[*23*]

Ongoing spell effects from Waylan:
Bull's Strength on Irabeth
Protection from Evil on Morevek.
Bless on the party
Weapon of Awe on self
Divine favor on self

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson*
_Human Cleric 5 LG_
*HP* 40 / 50 *Speed* ft *Init* 6
*AC* 19 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 8 *Will* 9
*CMB* +4 *BAB* 3
*+1 Composite Longbow* +8 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +5 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +4 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , )
*Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 16 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 3, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 5, *Init* 8, *HP* 40/50, *Speed* 30 ft. base
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 3, *Will* 4, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +9 (1d8+10, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *+1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* Tongues Curse (Aklo)
Arcane Strike
Black Blade Strike (Round 3/10)
Mythic Powers 5/5 Available
Legendary Item Power (1/2 Available)
Arcane Reservoir 5/8 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 1/2 Available

Filburn cries out as if giving direction in the strange new language as he moves to flank and attack the nearest of the demons.

*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show

"Careful! They are teleporting to our back line! Stop them! Protect the wizard!"

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Swift action to activate Arcane Strike.
Move to the nearest position to attack the schist demon. If this flanks, great, if not the above description can be more or less figurative and not mechanical.
Standard Action to attack S (rolls do not include a flanking bonus if one applies): Baerlyon, Demon-Foe (1d20+9)[*11*] attack, (1d20+9)[*21*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+10)[*13*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+20)[*28*] critical strike damage

Legendary Power (if the attack roll fails to hit) +(1d8)[*8*]

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek scowls at his fingers, giving them a quick shake as though to clear them of dusty and debris. With a few more sharp, precise gestures, the tiefling throws himself into a sudden, swift dive, tumbling past the feet of friends and foes alike to spring up on the side of the schir opposite Filburn. Springing to his full height, his blade darts out at the grotesque demon!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Assuming Filburn doesn't kill the Schir:
1) Begin Spell Combat by casting Chill Touch while safely out of range of AoO.
2) Free action: click heels using Daredevil Boots for +5 to Acrobatics
3) Swift Action: Activate Fleet Charge; use Acrobatics: (1d20+15)[*24*] to move through the Schir's space.
4) Make 3 attacks (one from Fleet Charge, another from Spellstrike, and the third is a normal attack) until/unless the Schir is dead.

*Rolls do not include +2 from Daredevil Boots or +2 from Flanking.* Please apply as appropriate. In addition, if either of these bonuses is present, consider Morevek to be using Piranha Strike, and therefore gaining a -1 to attack for +2 to weapon damage.

Fleet Charge attack: (bypasses DR)
Attack: (1d20+11)[*12*] (Includes +1 tier, -2 Spell Combat)
Attack: (1d20+11)[*13*] for x2 on 29+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*6*] cold iron/slashing + (1d6)[*3*] negative energy damage and Fort save vs DC *16* else 1 Strength damage
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*13*] cold iron/slashing + (1d6)[*2*] negative energy damage (and 1 strength damage if save failed)

Spellstrike attack:
Attack: (1d20+10)[*24*] (Includes -2 Spell Combat)
Attack: (1d20+10)[*11*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*6*] cold iron/slashing + (1d6)[*4*] negative energy damage and Fort save vs DC *16* else 1 Strength damage
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*8*] cold iron/slashing + (1d6)[*4*] negative energy damage (and 1 strength damage if save failed)

Normal attack:
Attack: (1d20+10)[*11*] (Includes -2 Spell Combat)
Attack: (1d20+10)[*29*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*7*] cold iron/slashing + (1d6)[*4*] negative energy damage and Fort save vs DC *16* else 1 Strength damage
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*6*] cold iron/slashing + (1d6)[*1*] negative energy damage (and 1 strength damage if save failed)

*Spoiler: AoO, if applicable*
Show

*Daredevil bonus does not apply*, as the AoO occurs after Morevek's turn ends.

Attack: (1d20+10)[*24*] (Includes -2 Spell Combat)
Attack: (1d20+10)[*18*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*8*] cold iron/slashing + (1d6)[*1*] negative energy damage and Fort save vs DC *16* else 1 Strength damage
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*8*] cold iron/slashing + (1d6)[*2*] negative energy damage (and 1 strength damage if save failed)



If the Schir is dead before Morevek's turn, he will.... cast Touch of Fatigue and move at full speed toward the Babau.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 5, *Init* 5, *HP* 51/51, *Speed* 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 23, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 8, *Will* 7, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
*  Shortbow (Arrows, 20; Cold Iron Arrows, 20)*  Ranged (1d6-1, x3)
 (+4 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Size, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect, +1 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 5 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Mage Armor: +4 Armor, ~5 hours?
Reduce Person: +2 Dex, -2 Str, Small size (+1 atk/AC), 46 rds remaining
Protection from Evil: +1 Deflection (net) and Saves (net), ~5 minutes?
Bless: +1 attack, +1 saves vs fear, Duration ???
Daredevil Boots: +5 Acrobatics
Chill Touch: ~2 attacks remaining

----------


## WalkingTheShade

Irabeth yells as she brings Radiance down on the babau again: "Begone!"

Yet, her unleashed anger is to strong. She's loosing her focus, putting all her will into the strength of her blows, forgetting their enemies' unnatural swiftness.

*Spoiler: Actions, Round 3*
Show

Attack the Babau.
*Attack* - (1d20+11)[*13*] (threat on 30+, *Confirm* - (1d20+11)[*15*])*Damage* - (1d8+14)[*18*], *Critical* - (1d8+14)[*16*].If attack roll between 18 and 20 included: *surge* - (1d6)[*1*].

If Babau goes down with that first attack, and surge was not necessary, use Mythic power to activate fleet charge, to move into P28 (potentially taking an AoO) and attack the Schir:
*Attack* - (1d20+11)[*12*] (threat on 30+, *Confirm* - (1d20+11)[*29*])*Damage* - (1d8+14)[*16*], *Critical* - (1d8+14)[*22*].
EDIT: There's no saving those rolls.

*Spoiler: Status, Round 3*
Show

*Irabeth*
_Half-Orc Paladin 5 LG_
*HP* 60 / 60 *Speed* ft *Init* 1
*AC* 23 *Fort* 8 *Ref* 4 *Will* 6
*CMB* +13 *BAB* 5
*Radiance* *+13* (1d8+*8*, 19-20)
*Radiance (PA)* *+11* (1d8+*14*, 19-20)
*Heavy crossbow* *+7* (1d10, 19-20)
*Str* *20* (7) *Dex* 12 (1) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 10 (0) *Int* 10 (0) *Cha* 14 (2)

----------


## Farmerbink

Elrembriel dashes away from the worst of the fray.  Thanks in part to her elemental's devastating blow, the Babau is left off-balance.  It lashes out at the arcanist as she ducks behind Irabeth, but is unable to connect.  Waylan steps into the room, trying to navigate his own dangers.  One arrow strikes true, despite his unease, and the Babau is too distracted to even lash out.

Filburn and Morevek have mixed success, as only one stroke of their blades manages to penetrate the demon's defenses.  It's bleeding heavily, and its blows are beginning to slow, but it remains upright.  Irabeth, likewise, underestimates her foe's vigilance.  Her blade swings out twice, and twice the Babau avoids the blow.

The Schir, responding no-doubt to some silent communication, steps away from Filburn, putting itself Waylan between a halberd and a hard place.  Working in tandem, the demons lash out, drawing blood from no less than three impacts.  It's the Babau's vile precision that proves devastating.  Taking advantage of the distraction provided by the Schir, its clawed hands tear into Waylan's shoulder, just below the neck.  Waylan falls atop a pool of blood, that quickly begins to spread (_Waylan takes 3 hits (two sneak attacks) for 46 damage)_.

Map updated

----------


## Gwynfrid

The high-pitched elf's cry betrays her shock and near-panic, "Waylan! Nooo!" Her face decomposed, tears rolling freely over her delicate cheeks, she falters for an instant. She barely notices the earth elemental as her ally continues its unrelenting assault on the babau. 

_Seek my blessing against the demons, girl..._
The fantastic vision of the armored woman flashes in her mind. _And you shall have it..._

Her roiling mind suddenly swells with overpowering arcane light, and the demon in front of her can see actual blueish light coming out of her eyes, mouth, and the tips of her hair. Leaving the protective shield of Irabeth standing in front of her, she deliberately steps to the side to face the monster, and utters an incantation in a startlingly powerful voice:

"Qu'en toi se fiche ce clou,
Rejeton des abysses!
C'est le moment pour nous
De punir ta malice!"

Out of her extended hand, bathed in bright blue light, a long nail of shining metal emerges and flies towards the demon's chest at tremendous speed.

Then, she pulls her wand out of her belt, and sends the familiar arrows of white light straight into the babau's hateful face.

*Spoiler*
Show

The elemental steps to T27 and attacks (stats include earth mastery for standing on the ground, and Power Attack)
(1d20+8)[*22*] damage (1d6+9)[*14*] cc(28) (1d20+8)[*25*] cd (1d6+9)[*10*]

Elrembriel:

Free action, Prescience (1d20)[*20*]; if result is 13 or better, use it instead of the d20 roll in the attack below. - EDIT : Just the right time for a critical threat!

5-ft step to R28.

Swift action, activate Wild Arcana to cast Iron Stake at caster level 7 against the babau.
Attack roll counting -4 penalty for firing in melee and +1 for Bless. The babau has at least partial cover from Irabeth, unfortunately.
Ranged touch attack (1d20+2)[*15*] damage (3d6)[*13*] (piercing, cold iron, magic - no SR) cc(21) (1d20+2)[*12*] cd (3d6)[*8*]
If the babau takes damage: sickened 1 round + Fort DC18 (EDIT - in fact DC19 since Spell Focus(Conjuration) applies) or must pass concentration checks to cast spells or spell-like abilities for 7 rounds.

Move action, retrieve wand

Standard action, Magic Missile (3d4+3)[*9*] CL check vs SR (1d20+5)[*23*]

*Spoiler: status*
Show

*Elrembriel*
_Elf Wizard 5 N_
*HP* 19 / 35 *Speed* ft *Init* +5
*AC* 17 (armor +4, Dex +3) *Fort* +1 *Ref* +4 *Will* +5
*CMB* +1 *BAB* 2
*Acid splash* +5 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +1 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 11 (0) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)

Spells in effect: Mage Armor, Message, Bless.
Power left today: Mythic 3/5, Prescience 6/8.
Wand of Magic Missile: 11 charges left.



*Spoiler: Earth Elemental*
Show


Blue numbers include Augment Summoning

N Small outsider (earth, elemental, extraplanar)
Init 1; Senses darkvision 60 ft., tremorsense 60 ft.; Perception +4

DEFENSE

AC 17, touch 10, flat-footed 17 (1 Dex, +7 natural, +1 size)
hp 17 (2d10+4) 
Fort +6, Ref 1, Will +3
Immune elemental traits

OFFENSE

Speed 20 ft., burrow 20 ft., earth glide
Melee slam +8 (1d6+6)
Special Attacks earth mastery

STATISTICS

Str 20, Dex 8, Con 17, Int 4, Wis 11, Cha 11
Base Atk +2; CMB +6; CMD 15 
Feats Improved Bull Rush, Power Attack
Skills Appraise +1, Climb +7, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +1, Knowledge (planes) +1, Perception +4, Stealth +7
Languages Terran
SPECIAL ABILITIES
Earth Glide (Ex)
A burrowing earth elemental can pass through stone, dirt, or almost any other sort of earth except metal as easily as a fish swims through water. If protected against fire damage, it can even glide through lava. Its burrowing leaves behind no tunnel or hole, nor does it create any ripple or other sign of its presence. A move earth spell cast on an area containing a burrowing earth elemental flings the elemental back 30 feet, stunning the creature for 1 round unless it succeeds on a DC 15 Fortitude save.

Earth Mastery (Ex)
An earth elemental gains a +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls if both it and its foe are touching the ground. If an opponent is airborne or waterborne, the elemental takes a 4 penalty on attack and damage rolls. These modifiers apply to bull rush and overrun maneuvers, whether the elemental is initiating or resisting these kinds of attacks. (These modifiers are not included in the statistics block.)

----------


## MuffinMan

Unprepared for the demons' suddenly coordinated assault, Waylan topples to the ground. His bow clatters from his grasp to land a few feet away.

*Spoiler: OOC: Stabilization*
Show

Currently at -6HP. Attempt to stabilize using
Constitutions (1d20-5)[*5*] vs DC 10 or else tick to -7HP.

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson*
_Human Cleric 5 LG_
*HP* -6 / 50 *Speed* ft *Init* 6
*AC* 19 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 8 *Will* 9
*CMB* +4 *BAB* 3
*+1 Composite Longbow* +8 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +5 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +4 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , )
*Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 16 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 4, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 5, *Init* 8, *HP* 40/50, *Speed* 30 ft. base
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 3, *Will* 4, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +9 (1d8+10, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *+1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* Tongues Curse (Aklo)
Arcane Strike
Black Blade Strike (Round 4/10)
Mythic Powers 5/5 Available
Legendary Item Power (1/2 Available)
Arcane Reservoir 5/8 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 1/2 Available

As he sees Waylan drop Filburn cries out, the only recognizable word being the archer's name. Then he moves to attack the remaining demons and clear a way to the cleric.

*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show

"Waylan! Someone get the demons off him!"

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Swift action to activate Arcane Strike.
Move to *P27*.
Standard Action to attack S: Baerlyon, Demon-Foe (1d20+9)[*18*] attack, (1d20+9)[*25*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+10)[*17*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+20)[*29*] critical strike damage

Legendary Power (if the attack roll fails to hit) +(1d8)[*4*]

----------


## WalkingTheShade

It is not the first friend Irabeth sees cut down. She stays focused on her enemy, jabbing with the tip of her blade.

*Spoiler: Status, Round 4*
Show

5ft step into R26 to give Elrembriel a clear shot.

Attack the Babau.
*Attack* - (1d20+11)[*27*] (threat on 30+, *Confirm* - (1d20+11)[*21*])*Damage* - (1d8+14)[*18*], *Critical* - (1d8+14)[*19*].If attack roll between 18 and 20 included: *surge* - (1d6)[*3*].
If Babau goes down with that first attack, and surge was not necessary, use Mythic power to activate fleet charge, to move into I27 and attack the Schir:
*Attack* - (1d20+11)[*14*] (threat on 30+, *Confirm* - (1d20+11)[*28*])*Damage* - (1d8+14)[*20*], *Critical* - (1d8+14)[*19*].

*Spoiler: Status, Round 4*
Show

*Irabeth*
_Half-Orc Paladin 5 LG_
*HP* 60 / 60 *Speed* ft *Init* 1
*AC* 23 *Fort* 8 *Ref* 4 *Will* 6
*CMB* +13 *BAB* 5
*Radiance* *+13* (1d8+*8*, 19-20)
*Radiance (PA)* *+11* (1d8+*14*, 19-20)
*Heavy crossbow* *+7* (1d10, 19-20)
*Str* *20* (7) *Dex* 12 (1) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 10 (0) *Int* 10 (0) *Cha* 14 (2)

----------


## JWallyR

For a heartbeat, Morevek's face reflects his abyssal heritage in its display of rage at the failure of his blade to find greater purchase; the next moment his icy calm returns. With a deliberate focus, the swordsman sends his blade darting toward the Schir before him once more.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Pretty sure Morevek can't get in position to do an awful lot right this second, so... plain ol' attack (plus Piranha Strike) on the Schir.

If the Schir dies, Morevek will maneuver for position against the Babau. If he has sufficient movement to attempt Acrobatics to move through its square, he will do so (using his boots for +5) with roll: (1d20+15)[*25*]

Attack: (1d20+11)[*13*]
CC: (1d20+11)[*17*] for x2 on 29+
Damage: (1d8+7)[*8*] cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*3*] negative energy damage plus Fort save vs DC *16* else 1 Str damage
Crit damage: (1d8+7)[*13*] cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] negative energy damage plus 1 Str damage if fort save failed above.

AoO, if applicable:
Attack: (1d20+11)[*27*]
CC: (1d20+11)[*29*] for x2 on 29+
Damage: (1d8+7)[*9*] cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*6*] negative energy damage plus Fort save vs DC *16* else 1 Str damage
Crit damage: (1d8+7)[*8*] cold iron/slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] negative energy damage plus 1 Str damage if fort save failed above.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 5, *Init* 5, *HP* 51/51, *Speed* 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 23, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 8, *Will* 7, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
*  Shortbow (Arrows, 20; Cold Iron Arrows, 20)*  Ranged (1d6-1, x3)
 (+4 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Size, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect, +1 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 5 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Mage Armor: +4 Armor, ~5 hours?
Reduce Person: +2 Dex, -2 Str, Small size (+1 atk/AC), 45 rds remaining
Protection from Evil: +1 Deflection (net) and Saves (net), ~5 minutes?
Bless: +1 attack, +1 saves vs fear, Duration ???
Daredevil Boots: +5 Acrobatics (if applicable)
Chill Touch: ~4 attacks remaining
Piranha Strike: -1 attack, +2 damage until next turn

----------


## Farmerbink

In a flurry of uncharacteristic violence, Elrembriel unleashes a pair of devastating spells, leaving visible damage on the wall behind the Babau, and not an awful lot left of the demon standing.  Nonetheless, it is Irabeths's strike that finally well-and-truly does the demon in.  With a final, shuddering breath, the infiltrator falls to the floor, its now mangled body lies still.

Thanks to Filburn's matte-black blade, the Schir's blood begins to mingle with Waylan.  Despite its best efforts, the demon is hopelessly outnumbered and surrounded.  With a spiteful sneer, it turns to finish what it helped begin with Waylan.  For a heart-stopping instant, it seems the fallen cleric is doomed, before Morevek is able to step in and intercede.  His thin blade  pierces through the Schir's heart, just before its halberd would likely have removed Waylan's head.  The long-hafted blade clatters to the floor as the horned demon joins its companions in the void.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm unsure it's immediately relevant for your purposes, but these demons _actually died._  They were not summoned, but called, and as such have been destroyed rather than banished.  Of course, the end result is messier, but it's much more final.  Also, mechanically, the Schir planned to Coup-de-Grace Waylan.  Morevek's AoO was the final blow that both sealed its fate and saved MuffinMan from having to roll a new character.  

The rest of the Garrison is still as you left it the day before- empty of additional threats, but full of work needing the attention of craftsmen and laborers.  There remains no sign of the portal through which the first 6 Babau emerged and into which Aurora was taken.  Feel free to RP as much of the cleanup as you are able.  I will post the return journey to Defender's Heart once you're all ready.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The rush of power recedes. Slowly, it leaves Elrembriel's drained body and mind. But the elf ignores it entirely, doesn't give herself time for feeling relief at this hair-thin victory. Instead, she falls to her knees next to  the inert body of Waylan. "Don't die don't die don't die..." Frantically, she searches her belt pouch for a flask, opens it, and forces it between the priest's pale libs. The flow of blood on the ground near the dying man merges with that from her own wounds, but she's oblivious of her sorry state and pours the pale golden liquid until the last drop.

*Spoiler*
Show

Potion of Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1)[*5*] 
If that's not enough, another one (1d8+1)[*6*]

----------


## MuffinMan

_*cough**cough* "ughn..."_ Waylan groans and then begins to stir weakly as the healing potion works its effects, stemming the flow of blood and returning some strength to his limbs. "We were- victorious?" he asks weakly, turning his head to survey the now-still battlefield. A wave of relief shoots through him at seeing the rest of his companions alive and well, and without even standing he fumbles for the holy symbol medallion about his neck and begins to pray.

_Once more from the hunt you bring us safe to hearth & home.
Once more the darkness is turned away by the light of righteous communion.
Erastil, we give you praise for the bounty of your blessings.
Estig, we ask your favor in the hunts still yet to come._

*Spoiler: Channel Positive Energy*
Show

 :Small Eek:  :Small Eek:  :Small Eek:  whew, thanks JWallyR!  :Small Big Grin: 

Waylan is at 4/50 HP after the two healing potions (thanks!), so he will Channel Positive Energy _twice three times_ for 3d6 HP each:
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*8*]
*15* (rolled in OOC)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn steps back, shaking his head and looking at the carnage around him with a look of confusion and frustration. Without realizing how badly Waylan was hurt he splutters, "What in the name of all that is good was that? You all started speaking in gibberish and making no sense at all! It's bad enough for me to be hearing things, but we weren't fighting as well as we could have! Waylan could have...Waylan?" Looking at the cleric as the half-elf channels he realizes how close his ally came to death and leans down. "Here let me help...um...what?" he looks at the black blade, still in his hand, and bares his teeth at the blade. "What do you mean, I can't do that anymore? Of course I can! It's just a matter of the right rhythm and pitch...and...why can't I remember it?"

Stepping back he flicks the demon blood off his blade and sheathes it, muttering to himself as he looks about him with a lost expression. "Friends, I don't know what is happening with me, but I am sorry...I think I need some help..." he trails off, unsure how to continue to express the inexplicable changes that seem to have happened to him overnight.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Filburn tried to cast a healing spell, but they are not on the Arcanist spell list, so he can't. Waylan's channels healed him to full.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Filburn is confused by the significant mechanical changes that he has undergone. I think the best explanation is a combination of his Black Blade exerting influences on him and something like PTSD. I will continue to have him sort of work through his changes as we continue to play, but I would appreciate anyone who wants to help with the roleplaying!

When he realizes that he is standing there and mostly useless Filburn begins to search the bodies of the fallen demons. Pausing a moment he says, "These demons - their bodies are still here. Were they somehow called like those last night? Usually summoned outsiders disappear when defeated..." 

After finishing a cursory search of the foul creatures he begins looking around the rest of the garrison, hoping to find any other threats before they can hurt anyone else. Finding nothing to threaten the artisans outside he calls them in and begins showing them the work that needs to be done, though his voice lacks much of the confidence and forcefulness it used to have.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The young elf lets the holy energy of Erastil's healing wash all over her body. Her breath slows down, as her shaking body reverts to a calmer state. "I'm so glad you're still among us, Waylan! What a scary battle! And thank you for all the healing. If something else happens, I don't want to face it as we're beaten up..."

She turns to Filburn and responds with a bit of an academic lecture, delivered in a tone hinting at formal education on these otherworldly matters. "Indeed, these demons died for real. That's why there are bodies left behind: Had they been summoned from the Outer Planes, they would have vanished when we put them down, and simply reappeared at their place of origin. Nothing like this happened here. So, it means they came here through an opening between the Material Plan and the Abyss." 

Next, she mutters something about presenting themselves properly to the world, and begins a series of castings as she gestures to her clothes, hair, and equipment, before she turns her magic to her companions. Soon enough, the traces of the brutal fight go away, the dried blood cleaned up, the dirt and sweat washed away. "There. I knew there would be some house-cleaning today, but not that it would begin with our faces." 

Finally, she casts her magic detection cantrip and carefully looks over the demons' bodies. Then, she goes upstairs to investigate whatever it was this band was after.

*Spoiler*
Show

(Now at full hp after Waylan's channeling.
1) Knowledge(Planes) (1d20+13)[*17*] - is there anything else she knows that might be useful about these demons and how they came here?
2) Prestidigitation used for cleanup purposes, as much as is necessary.
3) Detect Magic over the demons, then over the room they were ransacking upstairs. If necessary, Perception (rolled *17* in OOC)

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan bows his thanks to Elrembriel for her ministrations as the the grime of battle sloughs off the party. After helping some of craftsmen find places to begin work on restoring the temple, his attention returns to something Filburn had said.




> Stepping back he flicks the demon blood off his blade and sheathes it, muttering to himself as he looks about him with a lost expression. "Friends, I don't know what is happening with me, but I am sorry...I think I need some help..." he trails off, unsure how to continue to express the inexplicable changes that seem to have happened to him overnight.


"_My friend, what is it that troubles you?_" Waylan asks in a soft voice after drawing Filburn a few paces away from the others. "I have noticed you becoming more distracted of late, more worried - even conversing with voices that no one else can hear! Are you well? Is this something to do with the Wardstone, and the divine vision we received? If you will tell me your symptoms, I will not rest until I have beseeched Erastil for a cure!"

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek relaxes from the sudden, desperate thrust of his blade that ended the threat against his helpless ally. Eyebrows furrowed in concern for the cleric, he glides back to give space to his companions better prepared to aid Waylan in his time of need.




> "We were- victorious?"


"So it seems." murmurs Morevek softly.




> "Friends, I don't know what is happening with me, but I am sorry...I think I need some help..."


Morevek's raised eyebrow gives evidence to his concern and confusion at his fellow swordsman's plight. "I..." the trace of hesitation and uncertainty which had been absent from his speech for the greater part of the day creeps into the tiefling's voice. "...I doubt that any of us truly... grasp the entirety of what has happened in this place. I too feel... different, though less so it seems than you do." The swordsman lapses into sudden silence.

As the conversation wanes, Morevek creeps off to examine the rest of the temple for any hint of hidden danger before lending his aid to the craftsmen who begin the work of repairing its most glaring desecrations.

----------


## MuffinMan

> The party begins to descend, past the dented helmets, the pair of deceased combatants in the erstwhile museum, and finally find themselves at the entrance to the garrison.  Just as they're about to leave, passing the deceased and mangled form of the man who until recently was the prelate of Kenabres, Hulrun Shappok, Crel and the others arrive, with Waylan's mount in tow.


One he's finished conversing with Filburn, Waylan turns his attention to the group of craftsmen and laborers who have accompanied them from defenders heart. His first instructions to the men are to dig individual graves for the bodies of all the deceased, even those men whose bodies were somehow twisted into demonic forms, like Hulrun. "Alas, the poor souls - it was not their sins that brought such fate upon them. We honor their memory by consecrating their spirits to the gods. Gather 'round and pray with me, my friends. Erastil, Iomedae - into your hands we commend the souls of these brave men..." He leads the group in a short but complete burial service for all of the human fallen.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn looks at Waylan and Morevek with wide eyes. "I don't know! That's part of the problem! But I do hear a voice - the sword's - and it is distracting and confusing. Nothing it says frightens me, exactly, but when I try to use the tricks I have learned over the years they come out...different...and now is not the time for me to drag our company down with problems. We have powerful enemies arrayed against us and I don't want to be the weak-link," he says, frustration coloring his voice as he drops to his knees dejectedly. "I mean, what are we supposed to do if I cannot understand you all during battle? What does that even mean? Am I going crazy?"

As the others begin the work to clear out the building Filburn rises and does his part to help, silently carrying bodies to graves, dragging destroyed furniture and decorations outside, and making use of his strong arms to work at the various tasks at hand. "If I am going to go insane, at least I can do some small good in the meanwhile..." he mutters as he moves to join the prayers around the gravesites as Waylan performs the burial service.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The overpowering surge of magic has now left Elrembriel's slender body, leaving her physically and mentally drained, but her spirit is one of resolve, tinged with a tiny bit of something unusual for her - pride. _I called on the great warrior goddess for help, and she fulfilled her promise to me._  It is with that inner strength that she steps in to help the crew with cleaning and restoration efforts throughout the day. Workers grow used to hearing her high-pitched voice going from room to room, whispering words of magic that cleanse grime off walls and repair small objects... And when her magic isn't enough, she lends her modest physical abilities to the collective effort.

*Spoiler*
Show

She prepared Prestidigitation and Mending cantrips, and she's going to use them as many times as makes sense.


When Waylan conducts a service to honor the dead, she stands silent at the back, listening to the prayers, and finding in Waylan's faith an echo of her own silent, personal dialog with Iomedae.

The funeral concluded, Elrembriel comes to talk to Filburn. "My friend, I believe we have all undergone an extraordinary transformation, when we destroyed the Wardstone. I found magic I never had in me before. For you... You were bestowed this sentient sword. Likewise, I hadn't ever heard of such a weapon, until my new magic came to me, and gave me this knowledge. It is partial, however, and I think there will still be more to discover when you use it. Tell me... Did it speak to you? In this strange language we heard you utter?"

----------


## Farmerbink

As the champions work throughout the citadel, side by side with refugees and more experienced laborers, the garrison quickly begins to take on some semblance of what might be called former glory.  Though never much on the eyes, it's clear that the structure is both a serviceable staging area and bastion of the crusaders that once protected a much smaller fort where Kenabres now stands- well, mostly.  Inelegant and practical- much as its benefactor would have wanted.

The cleansed shrine and temple provide everyone gathered an opportunity to pause and reflect, in a space somehow both bold and humbling.  The museum, though its contents may never be fully recovered, at least serves as a quiet reminder that there was once much to proudly display for the people of this city.  Even the repaired helms, now flanking the entrance to the innermost sanctum give the place a quiet resolve.  They watch with eyeless openings as anyone climbs the stairs, silently judging the worthiness of any would-be supplicant.  The simple graves stand out the small, otherwise nondescript yard.  Nonetheless, their presence will be a permanent reminder of some fragment of the cost to repel the invaders.

Little by little, as a lengthy day wanes, the heroes find themselves oddly comfortable in the squat garrison.  There is a strength to it, previously masked by the demonic cultist's befoulment.  The place is once more a quiet beacon, now more prominent on the skyline in the wake of the cathedral's destruction.  As they finish their work, the heroes take careful effort to lock the primary doors before returning with the carpenters and masons to Defender's Heart.  

The journey is uneventful, but unusually uplifting.  Though none are without fatigue for the labors of the day, and several are plagued by prying thoughts and concerns, the day has been a good one.  The work has been good work, if anything the more appreciated for its intensity.  It is a weary but rightfully proud band that approaches the watchmen of the repurposed inn, scant minutes before twilight descends properly into night.

----------


## MuffinMan

On reaching the threshold of Defender's Heart, Waylan splashes the remnants of his waterskin over his face and neck and sighs with relief at the sensation. "It was well done, my friends, and I know the goddess will look kindly on our efforts! Thank you for your help today." He bids farewell to the larger group of craftsmen and laborers before drawing the rest of the party aside, near to the chapel. 

"And now, shall we return to tell Master Orlun of our efforts? He will surely want to know that the Wardstone has been destroyed and that the gathering of crusaders is safe. And perhaps also it is time to prepare for the arrival of the demoness, Vorlesh: the missive from Minagho mentioned that she would be returning to Kenabres once she had acquired the Nahyndrian crystal. If she's unaware that the wardstone has been destroyed, it would not surprise me if the Garrison were the first place she looked."

*Spoiler: OOC: Historical context*
Show

Did a bit of digging to refresh myself on the context around the Gray Garrison mission - found these posts to be the most relevant (from the part 1 thread):
http://www.giantitp.com/forums/shows...postcount=1212
http://www.giantitp.com/forums/shows...postcount=1266

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Oh, but she is aware, Waylan! She most definitely is." The elf girl looks at her friend with a puzzled expression. "Perhaps you didn't have the same vision as mine? I mean, when Filburn destroyed the Wardstone..." She grimaces at the memory of the hatred in the demon woman's face. "She said our actions only delayed our kind's extinction! And then... Aurora..." The tears come back, but Elrembriel swiftly wipes them off her delicate face. _She wouldn't want me to fall apart every time I think of her.
_
"So, Vorlesh saw what we did. She's the one who sent us those six babau demons in retaliation. There's no hope we can surprise her with an ambush. In fact, we'll be lucky if she doesn't seek us out, meaning revenge! Now, of course, in the end it means I agree with you: We should prepare for her to come and strike at us; or, perhaps, to send some minions after us."

*Spoiler: reference*
Show

http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showsinglepost.php?p=22728645&postcount=155

----------


## MuffinMan

A sudden burst of recognition comes over Waylan's face, following quickly by a flush of embarrassment. "Oh, yes, ah- of course! Vorlesh was the demoness who assaulted us within the Garrison itself. I had misremembered and thought it was- well, no matter. Yes, she knows of our deeds, sure enough, and rightfully so!" His left hand tightens into a fist around an imaginary bow stave, hard enough to make the knuckles stand out stark and pale against his weatherbeaten skin. "But enough of _cowering_ and _preparing_ - is there nothing we can do in the meantime to set back the demons' plans even further? To strike the first blow, for once?"

*Spoiler: OOC: Character development*
Show

It just occurred to me that it might be interesting to RP Waylan's "Heathen Slayer" epic feat, personality-wise, as a gradual transition from his pacifist nature to a more martial, militant attitude. We'll see how it goes!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## WalkingTheShade

After the fight, Irabeth kept her weapon in hand, ready for any enemy reinforcements. She then left her companions to their talk. As she went around the premises, ensuring nothing more was lurking, she felt some vague sense of unsatisfaction.

When the graves are dug, Irabeth removes part of the armor and puts down her weapons. She grabs a shovel and starts digging with enthusiasm bordering on obsession, hoping to wash out her overflowing nervous energies. Laborers have to come stop her when they realize enough holes have been dug. She drops her shovel, covered in dirt and sweat, that sense of unsatisfaction still with her.

As Waylan conducts his service, she stands some distance away, cleaning up and redonning her gear. "That fight is not over. It never is," she mumbles to herself.


Back in front of Defender's Heart, Irabeth gives a long look at a statue of Iomedae nearby. Finally, she takes her eyes off it and walks up to Waylan. Irabeth catches the last of what the priest says. "I, too, am tired of acting as a sitting duck. If you have an idea, Waylan, I'm with you. Aurora... We shouldn't cling to such a slim hope, but Aurora might still be alive." Irabeth uncounsciously brings her hand to Radiance's hilt. "If so, any delay on our part puts her..." Many images come to Irabeth's mind, but she fights them back with a shake of her head. "If so, any delay is another small treason of our responsibility to her."

"I have no idea where to start looking for her, but taking the fight to the enemy may yield intelligence." Or, and Irabeth feels guilty even thinking it, _it might give them an incentive to use Aurora as a hostage, giving us an idea whether she's alive_.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ready to move on. Ready to break more demon skulls too.

I changed Irabeth's speech color. The previous one was too clear and not as legible as I'd like.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"No! What do you mean? All of you started speaking and yelling in a foreign tongue - I didn't do anything different...did I?" Filburn replies to Waylan and Elrembriel, his confusion evident as he tries to explain the strange experience. As the party works throughout the day and travels back to safety that afternoon he explains the symptoms of his strange affliction to them both in hushed tones, trying to tell them everything he has noticed. "From the moment we began the fight I couldn't understand any of you, but Baerlyon - that's what the voice calls itself - was still clear and understandable. It is very distracting, but seems to be tactically clever enough, and it has helped me to use some magic I wasn't even aware of before. I think I will need to take some notes on this, though...the magic is unfamiliar to me..."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Filburn will describe the effects of his Tongues Curse (from VMC Oracle) and the interactions he has with his black blade. So far the sword has not explicitly explained its motives - which largely involve becoming an artifact-level power on its own and to become a (friendly) competitor with Radiance in taking the battle to the demons. It retains Filburn's alignment, but is whole-heartedly opposed to Abyssal forces invading and will remain a foe of the demons even if Filburn struggles to remain Lawful Good for any reason. Also, Filburn mechanically needs to start maintaining a spellbook, so the mechanics of how his magic is working differently - still exploiting magic, as an Arcanist does, but not a truly spontaneous caster like a Bard - will be described too.

I think it would be best if the mechanical realizations of these changes are slow - it makes sense for Waylan or Elrembriel to recognize the effects of an Oracular Curse, for example, and possibly a Black Blade (though intelligent weapons are more common than Black Blades, even as rare as they are...), but not everything immediately.

As he reaches the end of his explanations, Filburn notes the brooding looks Irabeth wears on her face. Excusing himself from the others, the half-elf quietly approaches the paladin and says, "I always respected Aurora and the greater paladin community. Though I am not now, and likely never will be, worthy of such a mantel, you can trust me to do my best to aid you in your efforts to uphold your vows. It is good that you can wield Radiance in Aurora's stead - we will have need of it's power in the days to come..." With a scowl he glares at his scabbard, muttering at it in annoyance as his own blade seems to speak to him alone.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Filburn was the squire of a Hellknight and has intervened when Aurora's rage threatened to overwhelm her and possibly place her status as a paladin in jeopardy. Irabeth may not need such assistance, but Filburn is willing to be the one to perform evil acts - if necessary - to prevent a paladin from having to perform them. It is a complicated bit of character that I can probably explain better in the Google Hangouts if we want to discuss that.

Of course if Irabeth doesn't need that sort of...aid...then Filburn will likely tend to try and stay on the side of good more anyway. Please do not feel any pressure to roleplay her in a particular way because I have played him in such a way, *WalkingTheShade*.


At the mention of Filburn's destructive act and its calamitous results the half-elf winces visibly. Covering his ears and closing his eyes, he mutters, "Ooooh...let's not talk about that too much, please. If Irabeth did not tell him yesterday, we can do so now, but please don't remind me of all that..." As his words fall on deaf ears he shakes his head and tries to steel himself for more conversation. At the mention of ambush and surprise, he perks up. "Just because an enemy expects us to still live does not mean we cannot surprise the she-demon and her minions. It just means we have to try and get ahead of her. We know where she was headed, and she will need to learn more about what happened after the portal collapsed, so we know where she is likely to go now. The next step is to decide how we plan to set our own trap..."

----------


## MuffinMan

> "No! What do you mean? All of you started speaking and yelling in a foreign tongue - I didn't do anything different...did I?" Filburn replies to Waylan and Elrembriel, his confusion evident as he tries to explain the strange experience. As the party works throughout the day and travels back to safety that afternoon he explains the symptoms of his strange affliction to them both in hushed tones, trying to tell them everything he has noticed.


"Hearing our voices in foreign tongues, and a voice that only you can hear? Curious... I wonder if-? But no, it may just be an aftereffect of the Wardstone's magic... No reason to reach for hasty conclusions..." Waylan's voice trails off as the priest becomes lost in thought, slowly pondering the significance of Filburn's symptoms.




> "Just because an enemy expects us to still live does not mean we cannot surprise the she-demon and her minions. It just means we have to try and get ahead of her. We know where she was headed, and she will need to learn more about what happened after the portal collapsed, so we know where she is likely to go now. The next step is to decide how we plan to set our own trap..."


"I agree, my friend," Waylan nods, "but unfortunately I still possess little intuition for warfare or strategy - my only thought is to proceed to where we know Vorlesh will be and deal with whatever we find. I will yield to your more experienced opinions, however." He acknowledges the former squire, the paladin, and the arcane swordsman before an unavoidable yawn breaks his composure. "But surely such talk can wait until tomorrow morning! I will go to the mess hall to say a blessing over the evening meal, and then to bed. Join me, if you desire."

----------


## Gwynfrid

Filburn's explanation of what went on sends Elrembriel on a complicated train of thought. "So this sword came into being because of the explosion... At the same time we all were changed in profound ways. For all of us a blessing, but also a curse... More so in your case, dear Filburn. This is scary..."

She pauses to reflect for a good minute, head down, her long white hair hiding most of her face's soft features, deep in thought. She looks up, the crisp blue eyes sharp, the voice firm as she scans her friends' faces.

"We have no choice. We must take the curse together with the blessing, and make the best of it. Fate has decreed it will be us against the Abyssal hordes. We were given these powers by the gods so we have a chance to win! And we must pay the price that comes with that power."

"This doesn't mean we don't try to soften the cost. Maybe we can learn this mysterious language of your sword's, Filburn? At least so we can understand you in combat?" She frowns, trying to remember the strange words the half-elf had been uttering during the fight. "If I could start by guessing what language that is... Can you speak any if it now, Filburn? Or did the words escape your mind when you sheathed your blade?"

*Spoiler*
Show

Would some Knowledge check allow her to identify that tongue? Or Linguistics? (But she's untraine din that).

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn looks at Waylan and Elrembriel as they discuss the strange tongue he spoke with doubt on his face. "Well, I don't know about a curse or not - I have only heard dribbles about magic and powers like that - but I _think_ I can try to remember what I said..." After a moment he speaks, the language as harsh and guttural as elvish is lyrical and flowing...

*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show

"I said, 'Careful! They are teleporting to our back line! Stop them! Protect the wizard!' when the demons began blinking after you, Elrembriel. Then I remember saying something like, 'Waylan! Someone get the demons off him!' when they suddenly turned on Waylan. Does this help? Does any of this make any sense to anyone else?"

As he sees the blank, uncomprehending stares of his allies, Filburn seems to listen as he speaks before jerking upright suddenly. "I was doing it again, wasn't I? Speaking entirely in that other language...Oh gods, what is happening to me? I didn't even realize!"

Looking down at his scabbard he frowns, tilting his head as if listening. "Well great! I'm glad you can understand me, Baerlyon, but I am not even sure you really exist...Well, fine! You say you exist, but that doesn't really prove much does it..." he mutters, frustration obvious as he begins arguing with the voice only he can hear and unconsciously begins ignoring his friends as he does.

"We can try and arrange for traps of some kind at the garrison, but that is certainly work for tomorrow at the earliest. I have to take some time and get my thoughts in order tonight, but I will be ready in the morning...Goodnight, everyone," Filburn says as he excuses himself once the party reaches safety again. He spends the night in study, collecting notes and putting them in a journal (spellbook), and finally in prayer. Without much experience to guide him and confused on even what to say, his words are spoken with fervent passion that often devolves into desperate, wordless murmurs. It is late before the half-elf makes his way to his cot, but once there he collapses in exhaustion and sleeps deeply in spite of his nightmares.

----------


## WalkingTheShade

> "We can try and arrange for traps of some kind at the garrison, but that is certainly work for tomorrow at the earliest. I have to take some time and get my thoughts in order tonight, but I will be ready in the morning...Goodnight, everyone,"


"An ambush?... then an ambush it'll be." All enthusiasm has left Irabeth's voice.

When Fillburn turns his back to them, Irabeth's face contracts in concentration.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting _Detect evil_ on Filburn and the sword.

Once Filburn is away, she turns to the others. "So this sword of his was brought in by the explosion, right? It stands to reason it was brought from _somewhere_, not just forged out of thin air. And the blade brings a curse? With the Worldwound so close, how can we trust it and the curse it brings don't both come from the Abyss?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Not trying to trigger conflict. Only asking for RP purposes, since the answer to that last question is obviously: "We have no way to know". (Barring any divination spell I don't know about.)

However, it seems normal to be at least a bit suspicious here.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> After a moment he speaks, the language as harsh and guttural as elvish is lyrical and flowing...


Elrembriel sighs. "There's nothing for it. These words are completely alien... It seems, however, that you can speak it also in normal life, not just the midst of a fight for your life and ours. This is encouraging: With work, I may eventually be able to learn it, so we aren't cut off from you during battle."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The suggested plan is for Filburn and Elrembriel to spend a bit of time working on this every day. She'll eventually pick up the language. Mechanically, it's 1 point in Linguistics next level. 





> "An ambush?... then an ambush it'll be." All enthusiasm has left Irabeth's voice.


"I can't say I relish the prospect, either. An ambush against enemies that can travel through dimensions at will..." She winces. "I wish there was a better plan, one that lets us attack rather than defend. Unfortunately, we don't have much intelligence of what they might do next - these documents we found in the Garrison indicated they knew more about our forces' positions than us about theirs." 




> Once Filburn is away, she turns to the others. "So this sword of his was brought in by the explosion, right? It stands to reason it was brought from _somewhere_, not just forged out of thin air. And the blade brings a curse? With the Worldwound so close, how can we trust it and the curse it brings don't both come from the Abyss?"


"I think your caution is reasonable. Even though we were all transformed in strange ways... I will need time to be sure that I can remain in control of this unbelievable surging magic I can feel at times..." As if she suddenly remembered something both important and embarrassing, Elrembriel's pale cheeks turn a deep shade of red, a change that makes the ominous, charred mark on her face even more prominent. _What if she checks me out for taint as well?_ 

*Spoiler: Reminder*
Show

From Elrembriel's physical description: "Her delicate facial features and slim elf ears would be considered very beautiful by some, but they are unfortunately marred with a frightful scar on her right cheek, looking like burned flesh, but with very sharply defined lines in the shape of a demonic claw." 

She hasn't explained this to her comrades yet, and it is obviously a painful subject. She hinted at being arrested by Kenabres' authorities when she first arrived in the city, an event which had to do with this scar.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's silence is unusually deep, even for the reticent tiefling, as the day's labors are concluded and the companions shepherd the workmen back to the comparative safety of Defender's Heart. The somber silence of his contribution (mostly in the form of magical cleansing and collection of detritus and debris) under the weight of Iomedae's watchful presence gives way to a pensive introspection, the impenetrable stare of his inky-black eyes shadowed beneath furrowed brows. His face turns, almost imperceptibly, to follow Filburn's conversation with Waylan and Elrembriel; no other sign is evident that he occupies the same grim reality as his companions on the return to the keep.

Morevek's contribution to the impromptu conference is to nod his head in solidarity with the others' desire for action. "While I do not know precisely how, we _must_ press whatever momentary advantage we have earned in the retaking of the garrison. At day's first light, we should discuss with Master Orlun how best to pursue that goal. In the meanwhile..." the slender swordsman gives a graceful (if brief) bow to his companions before abruptly taking his leave.

After several minutes practicing the forms of his bladed discipline, the tiefling returns to his chambers to begin the work of embedding the magical energies yet-unspent in the day's labors into intricate whorls of what appear to be a burst of tiny stars in the skin of his left calf.

----------


## Farmerbink

As the day wanes, the heroes find an odd peace settling over the repurposed inn that now houses many of Kenabres' refugees.  Much of the stress and unease that has seemed to loom for the last week seems to evaporate as word of their success and progress reclaiming the garrison spreads throughout the keep.  An almost discomfiting amount of smiles and cheers follow them as they pass through the various common spaces.  Even Elrembriel's usually off-putting presence garners pleasant nods of acknowledgement.  The usually stoic quartermaster _actually laughs_ good-naturedly at the brief moment of embarrassment flitting across Irabeth's face at the steep praise received from a few of her subordinates.  

The night brings with it pleasant songs from the refugees gathered in what was once the inn's common room.  Throughout the concourse and sprawling stony hallways around it, echoes of laughter and joy seem to suffuse the entire building itself.  For the first time in weeks, rest comes fairly easily.  

...for a time.  Late in the night, you wake, startled by an apparition.  Out of the blackness surrounding you, a scarred but beautiful woman appears, bearing glimmering plate and a a burnished shield.  A gleaming blade is sheathed at her hip, startling reminiscent of the sword Irabeth now carries.  Without words, she nods, and you understand an expression of thanks and frustration.  The woman undoubtedly possesses great strength, but seems to be bound in a way she is unable to express.  You stand, frozen by the vagaries of sleep, as she approaches.  Leaning down, she places a kiss on your forehead, and fire lances through your vision.  The graves of Lord Huron and the other fallen flashes before your eyes.  The now-restored shrine dances in the corners of your vision.  The fallen demons, no longer desecrating her cathedral melt away, replaced by two helms that glisten in the torchlight just outside the innermost sanctum of the Gray Garrison...

For the second time you awake, this time to the familiar room you've slept in several nights before.  Through nearby windows, you can see the sun beginning its pre-dawn illumination of the sky.  Defender's Heart is quiet, but for the singing of a few blackbirds and wrens, which warble their gentle call to greet the new day- a sound conspicuously absent even the morning prior.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Each of you discover, as soon as someone shares their vision, that it was shared among you all.

In addition, you gain the following permanent boons: (please note the bonuses for future calculations)
+2 to any skill 
+5 HP
One feat (for which you must qualify as usual)
+2 to any one ability score.

Finally, *Ding!*  you are now level 6!

----------


## Gwynfrid

As morning comes, a weary Elrembriel wakes. The night has been short, what with all her studying and working on her spells late into the night, and the strange dream. Soon, however, the sounds and sight of a more hopeful morning - one with sunlight, and even, yes, birds announcing the coming of dawn - lift her spirit and energy. She remembers the cheers of the people of Kenabres greeting her last night, the same people who had cast such eyes of mistrust on her when she had first stepped foot in their city, a young, helpless fugitive of horrors beyond belief. She even thinks she recognized one or two of them, who had been among the heckling crowd taking her to their jail and their inquisitors. That memory doesn't go away, but in these very same men she had seen such genuine relief and gratefulness towards her... She finds her grudge lighter to bear this day.

The first thing she does, however, is a grim duty. She seeks out Aurora's mother, a widow now bereft of her child as well, left alone in the world. _Aurora never mentioned any siblings._ 

She knocks at the door reluctantly, but firmly. "Ma'am. My name is Elrembriel, I am one of your daughter's companions." She wonders, for an instant, if the older woman would remember her from her husband's wake, but decides against bringing the subject up, considering she's about to talk of another death.

"You surely have heard, by now. I am sorry that I didn't come to you yesterday. I wanted to say... She fell a hero, swallowed by forces beyond mortal understanding. In doing so she struck a great blow against the Abyss. She was a model and mentor... A model of Iomedae's courage.

I will never forget Aurora, and I will try to follow in her steps, any which way I can."  However much she rehearsed these words, the emotion swells in her heart, and her eyes fill with tears.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan wakes leisurely after a sound night's sleep, slumbering until the almost unheard-of hour of 7 or 8am. He rises to begin his morning routine, and he is halfway through his customary prayers to Erastil before he remembers - _the vision_. Iomedae - it had to be her, didn't it? - looking grateful for their efforts, but also scarred and somehow... restrained. Uneasy doubts begin to creep into his mind as he clutches his holy symbol tighter. His glance falls to the quiver of arrows left propped by the doorway. Cruel, cold-iron forged tips adorn what used to be simply sharpened wood; instruments designed only for war instead of protection and hunting. _What is happening to me?_ he wonders, a part of him afraid to know the answer. _What am I becoming?_

As he finishes his prayers and completes his morning preparations, his thoughts stray back to Aurora and the blade _Radiance_, and tears well in his eyes. He is sure that his strong, fearless ally would have some words of encouragement - her inviolable faith in The Inheritor was equaled only by her distaste for sluggishness and self-pity. _She would know what to do..._ he thinks sadly, opening the door.

Almost without conscious thought, his feet begin carrying him to his only other ally with any semblance of religious authority, the paladin Irabeth. He finds himself knocking at her door and then beginning to gush about his fears and misgivings, relieved to finally be speaking them aloud. "...and so, though I pray to Erastil every morning, it is Iomedae who answers me in the night! What do you think, commander? Have I done something wrong, to make Erastil displeased with me? Has my faith led me astray? And..." he looks down at his bow and for a moment a look of disgust flashes across his face, "how much more killing can there be, before a soul is irreconcilably tainted?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> The Dream


Waking in a cold sweat, Filburn looks around the dark room, seeing the still sleeping forms of the others who share it with him. Sitting up, he shivers as he wraps his blanket around himself, staring blankly into the darkness as he reviews the dream. "Was that just another dream, or something more?" he mutters to himself as he compares it to the nightmares he has had already this evening. "It wasn't Aurora, but the sword looked like her sword. She seemed pleased with our efforts today, I guess. So why do I still feel so unsettled?"

With a frown he glances down to where his blade rests in its sheath. "A fat lot of good _you_ are! For a disembodied voice in my head or an inanimate object you sure are jealous of _Radiance_. What gives? It's not like we haven't been trying to save the world or anything...I suppose. But some of us have to sleep, so you will have to wait for more heroics until tomorrow...Crazy sword..." he mumbles as he rolls back over on his cot and tries to go back to sleep.

Plagued by more nightmares - and none of the beauty of the presumed-goddess - Filburn sleeps poorly the rest of the night, waking bleary eyed and fog-brained. "Coffee...I need coffee..." he growls as he splashes water on his face from a washbasin. Staggering out the door as he ties on his belt and scabbard he stumbles towards the kitchen, hoping to find something to jump-start his brain. "Maybe I can find a better conversationalist than a pushy sword too..."  :Small Annoyed:

----------


## Farmerbink

*Elrembriel*

Behind the wooden door, the young arcanist finds a woman far too familiar with loss.  It's hard to say what the hardened woman might be feeling, but she nods at your greeting.  She recognizes you, as her expression makes clear.  The woman looks old- deceptively so, considering Aurora's relative youth.  Still, the last few days must weigh at least as heavily as the four decades prior.  Wrinkles frame hard green eyes, either spent of tears or numb to the pain.  A forced smile spreads her lips at your praises, words she has surely heard or considered much in the hours since Aurora's death.  "She was... strong," the last surviving Pelleas recalls, quietly.  "Nor will I," she adds, losing her focus in the walls of the room.

*Filburn*

The hallways between Filburn's room and the kitchen offer no solace from his blade's incessant prattling.  Worse, because neither of the two women he passes can hear it, they offer only worried glances as he mutters apparently to himself.  Pushing through the doors to the common room, he finds some relief in the bustle of morning.  Already plenty of refugees are about, making ready for the day, or just allowing the time to pass while they occupy a bench or corner of the wide room.  More than a couple of crusaders sit at a nearby table, a few enjoying their breakfast before duty while others take a meal before retiring after a night on watch.  "Oy there, swordsman!" comes the cry from one of the early risers.  "Bring your drink and sit with us.  We've all got questions about the garrison.  Ain't that right?"  His colleagues offer expressions ranging from embarrassment to eager anticipation, both giving credence to his words and an odd insight to how they must view the events of the past few days...

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek wakens, though the only visible motion is his ivory eyelids parting to reveal the featureless depth of his black eyes. Still seated in his cross-legged position with his chin supported by his two arms, the slender swordsman stretches lithely and languidly before a quick kick of his legs throws his body into a backward roll, and in the space of a heartbeat he is on his feet. Stooping downward to retrieve his spellbook and inking supplies, he steps briskly, almost dancingly, down the hallway in search of the mess hall. Amidst the bustle of utensils against cookware, crackling of stove-fires and bubbling of waters, the sounds of boisterous conversation reach his ears...




> "Oy there, swordsman! Bring your drink and sit with us.  We've all got questions about the garrison.  Ain't that right?"


Head inclined toward the call, Morevek notes his bleary-eyed companion (friend?) suffering the sudden assault on his solitude. Morning sustenance momentarily forgotten, the slender tiefling glides in curiosity toward Filbert and the crusaders seeking the latter's attention. Smoothing the worst of yesterday's wrinkles and dust from his loose garb, he makes his way to a seat near the outskirts of the group without comment.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a start Filburn looks to the men gathered at the table, his expression a mixture of exhaustion and confusion. Standing still for a moment as he tries to get his brain and mouth to work he sees Morevek join them at the table and rubs his eyes sleepily. "Aaaauugh!" he yawns, loudly as he stretches and knuckles his back. "You have questions? Well, I think I need more coffee to make much sense, but I can try..."

Carefully making his way through the crowded room he takes a seat across from the tiefling and rests his elbows on the table in front of him. As a mug of the blessed, bitter, black bean-drink appears he drinks in sips for several more seconds before seeming to remember what he was doing. "...Questions...right! You had questions. Well, go ahead - I think I will be here for some time nursing this wonderful mug. What do you want to know? If I don't know how to answer, it is likely our companion here can help," he says, gesturing with his free hand at Morevek as he takes another drink.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel wipes her tears from her eyes to try and regain a semblance of composure. She looks at the wan-looking woman in front of her. She feels the urge to give her a hug, a thought that sends a cold shiver throughout her body. _Mother..._ Her mother, the only person she remembers ever giving her a hug, in all the years of her growing up in solitude. The scar on her cheek burns sharply, without a warning. Or was that just in her mind? The sensation vanishes instantly, but she can't find in herself the strength to reach out further.

The young elf girl bows silently to the bereft widow, feeling incapable of sharing any words of hope, knowing how hollow they would sound.

It takes her a few moments to get her wits together after touching the depths of sadness and loss. But, eventually, she remembers the dream of the night. Surely, this is a sign, one she needs to discuss with... who? She decides the paladin of Iomedae is the one most likely to have insight on the matter.

Now more acquainted with the layout of the refuge, Elrembriel walks to Irabeth's door, knocks, and enters. "Irabeth... Oh, and Waylan, good morning. So... You had that dream too? Of the woman warrior? The sword she had... That was Radiance, wasn't it? So I think this was her... Yaniel is the name we read, is that right? What do you think she was trying to tell us?"

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan starts and clears his throat as Elrembriel approaches, signifying an abrupt end to his discussion of faith with Irabeth. "Ah, Elrembriel, yes, we were just speaking of it - it seems that we all had the same dream! I don't quite know what to make of it, however. I sensed... gratitude, I think it was, for the work in restoring her Garrison. But also... frustration, inhibition - as though she wanted to act in some way but was restrained from doing do." Waylan pauses and shudders at his next words, "I hardly dare to think what could give pause to the Inheritor... But come! Tell of us your morning..."

When the three of them are done conversing Waylan suggests making their way to the mess hall to eat and plan their next moves. Spying Filburn at the center of a crowd of curious defenders and Morevek looking on from the outskirts, he takes his tray and leads Irabeth and Elrembriel over to reunite the group.

*Spoiler: OOC: Next steps?*
Show

I'm a little fuzzy on exactly what our in-character next steps ought to be - does anyone have a clearer idea? We've taken care of the Garrison and the logical next step might be to suggest striking back at the demons, but that's all I've got!  :Small Confused:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Seeing more of the party approaching, Filburn mutters, "Thank the good gods," and rises, waving them over. From his expression it seems he is struggling to be as comfortable in a crowd as he used to be. Speaking loud enough to be heard he says, "Ah, good! I didn't sleep well and was hoping to find out how everyone else was doing. These good folks were wanting to hear more about how things happened, and I couldn't decide what to say..."

----------


## Farmerbink

*Filburn and Morevek*

With every step the unlikely pair takes closer to the table of warriors in various states of fatigue, the table's occupants look more and more like a dog who's caught a courier and is now unsure precisely what to do with him.  For several seconds the whole company of them seems unable to process the appearance of the two heroes- much less their willingness to break their fast with such as them.  The group's clear leader, only momentarily prior so eager to call out for the swordsman's attention blinks a few times before his brain catches up and he manages to grunt out a simple "questions, right!"  

It's still another few breaths before he stammers, "Is- is it true Lord Hulrun was there?  I heard he played the turncoat and sold us out to those bastard invaders!  And- and is the wardstone-" his voice drops to a conspiratorial whisper, such that Morevek has to strain slightly to hear the final word- "gone?"

*Elrembriel*

The widow now bereft of child as well shares your simple bow.  No doubt she's keenly aware of the sentiments, but likewise shares the opinion that words would fail to do it justice.

*All*

As Elrembriel and Waylan find themselves in the common room, and joining their companions, the relatively small company begins to evolve into a true crowd.  Though almost everyone in Defender's Heart has at least heard of the party's names, this is the first time many have had a chance to see them, and any have had a chance to really interact.  In the relative lull of the days following the wardstone's destruction, it seems almost everyone is willing to take a brief hiatus from their duties to offer their thanks and impressed congratulations.  Though most of the questions bear the unmistakable taint of hearsay, it's undeniable that word has been going around the keep of the party's exploits.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So we are officially in the space between book #1 and book #2.  I will have a fairly substantial post coming in the next days to introduce book #2 and the action therein.  I _may_ use Shades' help (through Irabeth, as she is written as an NPC for much of the AP) to introduce it, I may not.  It will depend on how easily we're able to coordinate. 

 It might just be easiest to have Master Qednys Orlun step into Irabeth's role as commander and have him be the new source of this kind of info and story hook.  As it stands, please feel free to continue any RP you've got in mind, whether between the party or other NPCs.  I'd also like to take this opportunity to remind you that each campaign trait comes with its own character hook.  These are thinks your character would want to spend time researching or asking people about (though the latter may be difficult, depending on the complexity of the experiences).

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel joins the others in the common room, and is immediately peppered with questions. She blushes a bright shade of red, so unaccustomed as she is to be such a center of attention, and even more embarrassed at the difficulty to hide her scar behind a lock of hair as she customarily does when the attention comes from only a narrow angle. In the brouhaha, she hears the question about Lord Hulrun, and immediately reflects that the truth needs to be told, lest the man's memory be unjustly tainted. _The truth... Can we find out?_  She seeks out Aravashnial, finds him sitting near a corner, trying to enjoy the gathering even as he can't fully participate in it.

"Master Aravashnial, may I ask you a question? We fought and killed two demons, bearing the skins of Lord Hulrun, and of another notable person... Kandro Nyserian, is the name I heard. Now I heard they stand accused of betraying the city. I'm wondering... Might they have been possessed, instead? This shape they had was bloated, horribly... And when they died, some ooze leaked out of them until they were but empty shells... What do you think?"

*Spoiler: Knowledge*
Show

She's seeking Aravashanial's help with the matter.
If necessary (I hope it's not...): Diplomacy (1d20)[*10*]
Knowledge(Planes) (1d20+14)[*21*]


*Spoiler: Other things*
Show

One loose thread here is this dream. Was it Yaniel we saw? An opinion from Irabeth would be nice at this point.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn, looking relieved to have more people around to talk with the gathered crowd, settles back to listen and add details as questions are asked and their story is slowly drawn out. As Elrembriel seeks out Aravashnial he looks like he is about to follow the young woman, but shakes his head and decides not to follow. "I have taken enough of his time and he has no more answers for me," he says to himself quietly as he turns back to the crowd. Then, he raises his voice to the gathered refugees and asks, "Good people, I have a question for you - do any of you know much of the Riftwardens? There is much I wish to learn of them, but I do not wish to tire our good friend over there," he gestures to the old elf as he speaks to Elrembriel, "with unending questions. Are any of you familiar with the great mages?"

----------


## Farmerbink

As Elrembriel approaches, the sash that covers Aravashnial's ruined eyes scrunches with the motion of his brow beneath. A wry smirk plays upon his lips as he patiently listens to your questions.  For a moment after, he is silent, and when he speaks his words aren't what you expect.  "My dear, you have a _very_ distinctive gait."  He chuckles quietly at the near-silent gasp of perhaps surprise or confusion before going on to explain.  "Our ears are more sensitive than the rest of your companions, as I'm sure you know.  Mine have... well, they're getting a lot of practice as of late.  Anyway, describe the ooze to me, if you would.  Was it clear?  Greenish?  Were you able to test its viscosity in any way?"  As you answer to the best of your ability, he nods slowly.  "Why, I would suspect you know the answer as well as any, but it seems what you're describing is a Vermlek- a demon known for a.. eh... unique and gruesome manner of possession, if you will.  The demon itself if more like a worm than a demon.  They're certainly not bipedal.  At any rate, they subsist on the innards of their most recent kills, animating them even while they drain the body of whatever vitals it once had.  If Hulrun was the victim of one of these, he was certainly dead long before you found him.  Who knows what acts of depravity the demon may have committed while wearing our late regent like some kind of obscene body suit?"  As he tilts his head towards you, you get the impression he's curious how well his thoughts mimic your own.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Your check was probably sufficient on its own, but I felt like it would be fun to RP the wizard a bit.


Filburns question falls upon eager but perhaps ill prepared ears.  Almost immediately, a host of voices answer his call.  More than a few times, the names of Aravashnial and Quednys manage to sift through the cacophony, along with the name Beltran Ravenken.  When prompted (and the others hushed), the speaker manages a bit of useful information.  "He's the fella always spoke for the Riftwardens.  Wouldn't let anybody know who they were, before all this, but I guess that's behind us now," he finishes lamely with a gesture towards Aravashnial, who has since made his associations public.  "Odd fellow, Beltran.  He was real good at answering questions in a way that you didn't know what he said, but felt dumb for asking him to clarify.  Still, I guess if the wizards trusted him we aughta also, right?"

About this time, a sudden commotion  makes its way (audibly) to the common room, from the main entrance to Defender's Heart.  Frederick (the grizzled man who still insists on leading the watches personally as often as he is able) calls loud enough to be heard several halls away, "Look, I don't care if ye can produce a signet for each and every queen, regent, king, and duke for the last 80 years, Yer not gettin' in here 'til you straighten up and say what yer after!"  Whoever he's yelling at offers his response in perhaps more suitable volumes that go unheard in the common room.  

More than a few heads turn, and a pair of armed guardsmen dash forward to see what the fuss is all about.

----------


## MuffinMan

Frederick's shouting draws Waylan's attention abruptly away from the disorganized replies to Filburn's query, and he stands up as the guardsmen exit the room. Making eye contact with Morevek he quickly follows the guardsmen towards the source of the noise.

----------


## JWallyR

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Knowledge (not sure which, Arcana and Planes seem most applicable and are +9?): (1d20)[*13*] to gauge if Lord Hulrun (spelling?) was a turncoat or merely animated by the demon-worm-thing.


Morevek gives Waylan an all-but-imperceptible nod, and the slender swordsman deftly glides through the growing crowd toward the source of the tumult, seemingly unhindered by the press of bodies as he virtually dances past.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"It is as I suspected, then... Thank you for your advice, Master Aravashnial. I may have read a lot of books in my life, but I wouldn't presume knowing as much as you do. I need to speak to Irabeth, and... What's going on?" The commotion at Defender's Heart entrance interrupts the conversation. Elrembriel turns her head towards the source of the disturbance, but doesn't leave the blind wizard's side.

*Spoiler*
Show

Elrembriel may have a high Knowledge(Planes) score but she isn't very self-assured, hence seeking support from the elder scholar.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As the commotion is heard Filburn shakes his head, obviously frustrated that his question's answer is being interrupted. Much like his allies and the more militant members of the refugees he rises and approaches the scene, ready to commit violence to protect the safety of those present.

----------


## Farmerbink

As you arrive at the broad, barricaded hall and doorway that serve as Defender's Heart's only available entrance, you come across an unusual scene.  Frederick stands, arms crossed, in front of what appear to be a half dozen well-armed crusaders.  All six are clearly a hair on the unkept side, their tabards and gear clearly showing signs of recent wear and hard travel.  Frederick offers no immediate acknowledgement of your arrival, though the apparent leader of the crusaders notes your appearance and gestures eagerly.  "Here!  Perhaps you can talk some sense into this old codger!"  He begins, demonstrating his irritation.  He lifts an insignia that most of you immediately recognizes as that of Queen Galfrey, the ruler of Mendev and leader of The Crusade.  "I come bearing news from Queen Galfrey, and insist on speaking to the leader-"

"NOBODY" interrupts Frederick, "is allowed to enter armed, except under order of my commander!"  Clearly, the situation is strained, at best.  Even as you consider whether or not to intervene, hushed whispers of "the Queen's here?" and other dubiously accurate comments begin filling the hallways behind you, winding into the keep as only rumors can do.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn looks at Frederick and then gestures back into the safe-house. "The Commander is inside - why don't you talk to her? Someone else can keep our guests safely off the street but away from the other refugees," he says in the guard's ear, trying not to embarrass the man. Then, turning to the gathered crowd he raises his voice and says, "Back away from the door! Everything will be alright - when the Commander has heard the news we will share it! Now, cut out the rumor mill and let's go about the business of the day. There's plenty of work to be done! Stop crowding..." As he speaks he encourages the crowd to break up, gently pushing back against the throng and trying to make room for the newcomers.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan lets Filburn speaks his piece and then then adds on, "We have the Commander's ear - I give you my word that your message will reach. Now, no doubt you have ridden far and must be weary. Tell us the nature of your message, and we will see that you are fed and your horses cared for." He makes a few gestures to the bystanders, encouraging them to go carry out his suggestions.

*Spoiler: Diplomacy*
Show

(1d20+5)[*18*] to smooth over tensions

----------


## Farmerbink

For a moment, the worn scout's eyes flicker with the same sheen you've seen before on Aurora and Irabeth's faces.  He nods to Waylan, an odd expression on his face.  Through his weathered expression, framed by several-day-old salt and pepper stubble, he grunts.  "I appreciate what you're trying to do, son, but I'm on strict orders from the Queen personally.  I'm not to speak my message to any other than the current leader of the Eagle Watch, and only then after confirming his righteousness."  After a few heartbeats, he shakes his head to the negative, despite a glance that suggests he was considering the offer.  "Can't do it," he reiterates.

Meanwhile, Frederick eyes Filburn oddly.  "Already sent a runner.  Just waiting on his report, and the fellows here got all uppity and impatient on me."  With a nod of his head to indicate the clearly fatigued scouts, Frederick crosses his arms once more.  

The more-militant of those gathered around the entrance offer dubious glances to the swordsman while nonetheless heeding his words.  As the moments pass, the congestion in the nearest hallways eases as those with something better to do attend to it.  Several of the refugees are more tenacious, or perhaps just less willing to follow orders, and hang around for the moment.  Still, the whispering ceases under Filburn's commanding eye...

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn glares at the scouts for a moment. "You need to confirm our righteousness? Are you a holy man, able to read a person's soul? If so, then peer into mine - you will find it wounded but honest. If that won't do, then you will have to wait until our commander is here. If that is not fast enough for you, then what exactly do you want from us?" he says, just loudly enough for those nearby to hear, his expression grim and intense.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"There seems to be a heated discussion out there... I wonder... Allow me to leave you for a moment, Master Riftwarden." On a hunch, Elrembriel quickly retreats to the next room and out of earshot.

"Si le doute me ronge
Il me faut explorer
Au-delà des mensonges
De chacun les pensées..."

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Detect Thoughts. Lasts for 6 min, Will DC17 to resist surface thought reading.



She is only absent for an instant, and when she comes back, she takes advantage of her lithe frame to get through the crowd and nearer the entrance. She says nothing, but focuses on the many minds present in the area.

----------


## Farmerbink

As Elrembriel returns, she focuses her spell on the main sources of discussion.  As her gaze shifts from one speaker to another, a subtle voice seems to resonate in her brain.  
*Spoiler: Elrembriel's spell*
Show


_Crusader in the hallway:_ "Can't _see!_ Who's Frederick harassing now?
_Another:_ "Good thing we've got reliable guards!
_Filburn:_ No detectable thoughts (he passed the save)

_Frederick_: "If these jokers think some parlor trick is gonna get 'em past _me_, they've got another thing comin', they do! <in an irritated tone> Is that runner comin' back?  <worried> I hope Mistress Tirablade's alright!"

_Scout leader_: "Blasted old fool.  If he'd just get out of the damned way, we'd be free to leave the message and get some actual rest, maybe!"

_Worn soldier in leathers behind scout leader:_ "So bloody tired..."  He yawns.

----------


## JWallyR

> "You need to confirm our righteousness? Are you a holy man, able to read a person's soul? If so, then peer into mine - you will find it wounded but honest. If that won't do, then you will have to wait until our commander is here. If that is not fast enough for you, then what exactly do you want from us?"


Morevek sidles from his position just around the corner from the hallway junction, and in a manner reminiscent of a teacher reading text from a tome of learning intones, "If I gauge the crusader correctly, he and those of his order can with some effort and to some degree peer into the souls of those whom they encounter." The tiefling continues his uncannily graceful movements, nimbly dodging the dispersing members of the impromptu crowd to reach near the front of the group. "As a result, I don't doubt that he will see past the... more questionable of my features in determining whether I am friend or foe." As the tiefling speaks, his clawed tail snakes upward to comb through the pale-skinned magus's ebony hair, the innocent-seeming gesture making more evident the small horns that are usually concealed therein.

"Likewise," he continues, "the mere fact that he can gauge such intentions in this manner suggests that we can expect no ill intent. I suggest that patience, and Irabeth's impending arrival should resolve any continuing misunderstanding." The tiefling falls silent, his gaze resting expectantly on the leader of the new arrivals.

----------


## MuffinMan

> "I appreciate what you're trying to do, son, but I'm on strict orders from the Queen personally.  I'm not to speak my message to any other than the current leader of the Eagle Watch, and only then after confirming his righteousness."  After a few heartbeats, he shakes his head to the negative, despite a glance that suggests he was considering the offer.  "Can't do it," he reiterates.
> 
> Meanwhile, Frederick eyes Filburn oddly.  "Already sent a runner.  Just waiting on his report, and the fellows here got all uppity and impatient on me."  With a nod of his head to indicate the clearly fatigued scouts, Frederick crosses his arms once more.


"Of course, I understand," Waylan says, placatingly. "Captain, the commander is on her way. When she arrives we will hear what you have to say together. In the meantime, - _you there! Bring these men food and drink from the kitchens!_" He sends a few of the onlookers back on an errand to the kitchen and then begins to conjure water to refill the soldier's waterskins. "We can at least slake your thirst while you wait - I'm certain it won't be long, now."

*Spoiler: Diplomacy*
Show

(1d20+5)[*14*]
Maybe I'll have to invest more in this skill now that we lack any Charisma-focused PCs  :Small Wink:

----------


## Gwynfrid

Scanning the room quickly, Elrembriel is able to reassure herself that nothing untoward is taking place - this seems to be a disagreement between testy, but honorable people. She raises her sibilant voice over the din of the crowd.

"Gentlemen, my friend Waylan here is right. We have nothing here but men and women who are trying their best to do their duty. In these testing times, let's keep the unity of all decent folk, and not have needless disputes among ourselves, shall we?"

Blushing, self-consciously trying to hide her scar behind a lock of hair, she looks anxiously around for any sight of Irabeth. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Prescience (1d20)[*11*], and if 10 or better, use instead of the roll for Diplomacy below. 
Diplomacy (1d20)[*4*] to aid Waylan (DC10 for a +2 to his check).

----------


## Farmerbink

When Morevek steps forward, the leading scout glares in surprise.  He makes no immediate movement, instead opting to listen to the magus' words.  His eyes narrow, laying bare his suspicion, as once more they take on the familiar sheen of a paladin detecting evil.  The tension seems to stop building, but doesn't much lessen as a result of the glance.  Almost under his breath, the man mutters "There are... limitations."  His gaze doesn't leave Morevek for long, despite his discussion with Waylan.

The priest and Elrembriel, however, despite their relative inexperience at social navigation, manage to hit on an interesting tact.  The two directed onlookers, giddy at having caught the eye of one of their apparent saviors, are quick to dash to the kitchen and carry out Waylan's orders as best they are able.  In only a few moments they return with four bowls- one for each of the weary travelers.  Waylan's ministrations in the meantime are met with quiet nods of thanks and noisy gulps.  One is forced to wonder when the last time was they had cool, fresh water.  

Finally, Elrembriel's words seem to have their most noteworthy impact on Frederick.  He maintains his grim posture, but his expression softens somewhat.  Where it looked like he may have barred the two refugees from carrying bowls to the newcomers, he begrudgingly steps aside.  "'Spose they know the risks," he mutters as they pass.  The four men manage graciousness despite the unorthodox situation, and while the leader remains uneasy, he gives leave to the three in his charge to lay their gear down and eat.  For himself, he politely declines, saying simply "I would prefer to wait."  

Perhaps fortunately, he does not have to wait long.  While his three companions are still eating, Irabeth arrives from the back of the crowd, dressed the part of the regent, but not girded for combat in any meaningful way.  Despite this, _Radiance_ hangs at her hip, glowing faintly in the dim hallway.  "What in the Inheritor's name is going on here?" she demands.  "This hallway is to be kept clear _precisely_ in case of situations like this!"  Still, the words are good natured, if hard.  Under her not unkind but stern gaze, the crowds disperse quickly, leaving only the crusaders on duty with Frederick, the scouts, and the party (specifically requested to stay by Irabeth) standing amidst the doorway to Defender's Heart.  

Irabeth steps out, clapping Frederick on the shoulder.  "You did well, Frederick.  For now, I think you and your men have earned a brief reprieve..."  The two meet eyes meaningfully, and Frederick knows a polite order when he hears one.  "You heard her, boys.  Take twenty in the common room."  The echoing peals of steel on stone mark their departure.  Only then does Irabeth turn to the scout.  She reaches out a hand.  "May I see the insignia, good sir?"  As the man offers the item, Irabeth inspects it carefully.  

She seems to find what she's looking for, as she suddenly kneels, bowing her head also in abject submission to the man's authority.  "I apologize most profusely for my man's behavior.  I hope you will understand our caution; many things have not been as they seem of late, and the safety of my charges is of the utmost import."  She falls silent, head still lowered.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

This pause in character will be brief, but I need to sleep and thought I would give you the opportunity to read and post brief reactions, if you so chose.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel breathes easier upon Irabeth's arrival. For now, a clash seems to have been averted. _It's not like there's so many defenders that we can afford infighting._  

When Irabeth acknowledges the newcomer's authority, the young girl's instinct is to take a step back and fall silent, trying her best to stay out of the conversation...

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan's eyebrows shoot up in surprise as Irabeth falls to her knees but he quickly masters his features to stillness. He directs his consideration to the "messenger" before them, trying to size up the man's character.

*Spoiler: Sense Motive*
Show

A bit preemptory: (1d20+10)[*14*] to get a sense of whether this guy is trying to be deceptive.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As Irabeth kneels Filburn takes a knee also, pulling down his allies one by one if they fail to follow suit. "If _she_ is going to genuflect, all of us should!" he whispers fiercely as he looks up at them. "Listen and keep your eyes open, but show the same respect she does!"

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's brows furrow slightly at the crusader's continued discomfort with his own fiendish features, and his clawed tail pauses its motions before trailing down the swordsman's side toward the comparative safety of his cloak. At Filburn's insistence, the tiefling slides gracefully into a one-kneed bow, his head only barely inclined toward the newcomer, and his own gaze fixed on the latter's face.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel moves to retreat to the back of the hallway. But, as the crowd has made for the exits, she finds herself unable to do so with any kind of credible discretion. She stands there, blushing furiously, with no idea what to do. Finally, she meets Filburn's imperious gaze. The look on her face marks her incomprehension, but she nevertheless puts one knee on the ground. She takes that opportunity to bend her head down, which has the advantage of hiding the dark, demonic scar on her cheek.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan allows himself to be pulled down by the insistent Filburn, but he doesn't break his focus on the newcomer.

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: Sense motive results*
Show

As far as Waylan can ascertain, the man is legitimately who he claims to be.  He seems both to have expected this response from Irabeth and (as will be made clear in the ensuing text) be a little surprised that those who appear to be an unrelated coterie are encouraged by Irabeth to remain and seem to be willing to follow her lead in unfamiliar protocols- if only after the nudging of one of their own.


The lead scout's face is a panoply of expression, including surprise at Frederick's dismissal and your own implicit invitation to stay, relief at Irabeth's behavior, and perhaps amusement at your own.  He sighs, the release of an uncountable number of nights sleeping in uncertain circumstances, ready to fight or flee at a moment's warning or less from the watchman.  "If you have room, miss," he begins, prompting Irabeth to raise her head in acknowledgement, "my men and I would be grateful for a bed surrounded with walls, covered by a roof, and watched over by anyone but ourselves."  Irabeth smirks and nods, familiar with the sentiment and more than happy to oblige.  "But first, the missive."  He gently places the insignia in a hidden pocket of his jacket absently as he looks upon the rest of the small group.  "I will assume your acknowledgement to be indication of these person's need to hear."

"Queen Galfrey is en route to Kenabres."  Irabeth releases a breath almost like a punch to the gut.  Oddly, the accompanying glance is a flood of relief.  "She comes in force, if my calculations are accurate about three days from now."  He looks around the square, taking in the vacant windows of buildings left deliberately empty surrounding the squat erstwhile inn.  "I think we will need to commandeer more space," he adds, with a smile.  "The Queen received your missive calling for aid, and departed as quickly as she could.  It is both a relief to find Kenabres largely standing and a tragedy to see so much of it fallen and burnt.  Still, somewhat unexpectedly, the demonic forces and cultists have been...  less active for the last few days?"  Once more his gaze takes in the unexpected foursome.  "and unless I miss my guess, I know who is to be thanked...  Please, rise Miss Irabeth."

The paladin does so, and nods her acknowledgement of everything he's said.  "I cannot sufficiently express my thanks for your haste.  Frederick and his men have been performing regular sweeps of the surrounding blocks, to ensure that we don't have any spies roosting under our noses.  These buildings should be safe for Queen Galfrey's forces.  Nonetheless, I will see to it that they are all inspected at least once more before her arrival."  

The scout nods.  Then he gestures towards the four of you.  "And your..." he searches for a word, and seems unable to find it.  "companions?"  Irabeth turns to Filburn, smiling.  "I think, perhaps, they should introduce themselves."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

As noted above, you've got about 3 days to spend as you choose before Queen Galfrey's arrival.  This would be an ideal time to address spell book concerns, scroll scribing, any RP you intend regarding the urgent but wary resettlement of Kenabres.   

Survivors flock back into the city in the wake of the demonic forces' departure, if still nervous about whether or not it's safe.  Many have nowhere else to flee to and have been literally struggling to survive in the semi-barren wilderness.  The population of Kenabres only reaches about 6,500 people after all the survivors return- a pale number in comparison to its previous mark of about 12,3000.  Despite the feeling that Kenabres is broken and empty, the people walk with purpose and hope once it becomes apparent that what remains of their lives is still in tact, and that it's as safe as ever to begin rebuilding.  

None of the more powerful "who's whos" in Kenabres survived the attack.  When Galfrey arrives, she will first want to speak with you all (after what I assume will be introductions that lead into a more explicit discussion of the past several days' events), and then impose something like benevolent martial law until such time as a new prelate can be instated.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Still a deep shade of red, Elrembriel wishes she would disappear from the surface of the earth. For a moment, the idea crosses her mind that she can do just that thanks to invisibility magic... But the little portion of her mind that's still capable of analytical thinking tells her this would be foolish, so she's just left with the hope that someone else will speak first, and give her time to regain some composure.

----------


## MuffinMan

> The scout nods.  Then he gestures towards the four of you.  "And your..." he searches for a word, and seems unable to find it.  "companions?"  Irabeth turns to Filburn, smiling.  "I think, perhaps, they should introduce themselves."


Waylan nods to Irabeth, clears his throat, and rises to his feet as he begins speaking. "My name is Waylan. 
 I am - well, I was - a humble priest in the service of Old Deadeye, serving a small farming community several leagues from here. I arrived in town just a few days before the calamity struck. It has been an... odd journey, to say the least, but Estig has safeguarded me this far."

He gestures to indicate his companions, introducing each of them in turn. "My companions include Filburn Crow, a former Hellknight and a warrior of great skill and acumen. Elrembriel is another visitor to these parts, but her skill with the arcane arts has proved vital to our success on multiple occasions. And Morevek here is the deadliest swordsman I have ever witnessed, turning the ugliness of battle into what could almost be described as a graceful dance." He pauses, remembering the man's apparent misgivings about the tiefling heritage. "Do not misjudge by appearance - together with Commander Irabeth they have vanquished many demons and the every inhabitant of Kenabres is safer for their efforts."

He ceases speaking as if to yield the floor, but then halts, remembering. "Oh, and if word of this should reach the Queen's ears, there is one more name your report must include: Ser Aurora Pelleas, paladin of the Inheritor. She was a tribute to her order and a shining beacon of hope and justice in these dark times. She fell in the battle to secure the Wardstone - long may she be remembered." Waylan's natural reticence at last overcomes him and he falls silent, allowing others to embellish the tale as they wish.

*Spoiler: OOC: Preparations*
Show

I don't think that there is anything that Waylan needs to accomplish in this downtime, mechanically. He'll assist with the recovery efforts especially as they pertain to hunting, farming, and rejuvenating common spaces for the community.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Grateful for Waylan's intervention, Elrembriel rises up, still a little unsteady on her feet. It takes an effort, but she manages to look at the newcomer's eyes as she speaks, her sibilant voice firm. 

"I am Elrembriel. Waylan is correct, I am a stranger to Kenabres. I joined him, and Morevek, and Filburn, and... Aurora... to help in the fight against the Abyss." As she faces the light, there's nothing for it: The frightful scar on her right cheek is clearly visible, just like dark, burned flesh, but with very sharply defined lines in the shape of a demonic claw.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As Irabeth rises from her knees, Filburn silently stands and gestures for the others to stand as well. His eyes grow wide briefly as the news is delivered before he gulps nervously, his mind racing with questions and thoughts.

When invited to introduce themselves, he looks at the rest of his companions and seems to realize that he is likely one of the better choices for nominal-leader left now that Aurora is gone. Nodding as he thinks he turns back to the messenger and is about to speak when Waylan does instead. At his description as a 'former Hellknight' he coughs in surprise, almost interrupting the cleric, but waving him on. After he and Elrembriel are done speaking he says, "I was not a Hellknight - my master was. Before he died I was only his squire. We traveled here intending to join the crusaders against the Worldwound. Even the most evil of his order hate demons, though I do not believe he was a devil-worshipper himself..." 

As he realizes that he is rambling and probably not presenting himself favorably to the noble knights before him, Filburn fumbles for a moment before finishing. "I am not him! I try to be a good man!" Then he looks embarrassed and casts his eyes down, appearing to struggle to control himself as he mutters and mumbles. He glances at his sheathed blade and shakes his head before stepping back and letting others speak.

----------


## JWallyR

> "...And Morevek here is the deadliest swordsman I have ever witnessed, turning the ugliness of battle into what could almost be described as a graceful dance. Do not misjudge by appearance - together with Commander Irabeth they have vanquished many demons and the every inhabitant of Kenabres is safer for their efforts."


Morevek turns his face toward Waylan, the motion smooth and yet uncannily... inhuman. Inclining his head toward the cleric in a nod of acknowledgment, he returns his gaze to the newcomer.




> "I am not him! I try to be a good man!"


"I, too, have struggles to overcome. My... parents were crusaders themselves, and the features I bear may... result from their brushes with the evils that until recently were kept at bay by the wardstones. Mother... was an arcanist of some skill, and father's skill was with the blade. I learned... to combine elements of the two disciplines in preparation for a time when such skills might be used in defense of the innocent. It appears... that my time has come."

----------


## Farmerbink

The scout listens patiently, seemingly unperturbed by the brief, awkward silence preceding Waylan's words.  He nods, acknowledging the cleric's introductions, and inclines his head deeply for a few heartbeats in memorial of Aurora's fall.  "May the Inheritor gather her alongside the saints who came before..." he utters, as his head rises inquiringly.

Elrembriel's appearance garners a wary expression, though he keeps his peace as she briefly states her cause.  He nods, accepting the simple truths.

The scout's hands rise placatingly at Filburn's sudden interjection.  "Peace, friend.  I have personally worked alongside many of the various orders.  Though it pains me for the state of the rest of humanity, I've found them generally more reliable and upstanding than most.  You and your order are more than welcome alongside the crusade."

If he was wary of Elrembriel, the scout is outright uncomfortable in Morevek's presence.  His eyes flicker back to Waylan, perhaps recalling the humble cleric's words, before flashing to Irabeth, in obvious pursuit of confirmation thereof.  She raises an eyebrow and nods easily, apparently somewhat amused by the scout's concern.  "That time may have come for us all," he responds.  "I... welcome you, Morevek, and your expertise against the intrusion.  May the people rest easy under your watchful eye.1"  *Spoiler: OOC *1**
Show

These words are a formal way of acknowledging the enlistment of paladins, knights, and other ordained champions in the order of the Mendevian Crusades.  They are at the same time a pronouncement of trust, while perhaps being more of a statement of the obligation of the recipient than the comfort of the speaker.  

In essence, the scout has charged Morevek in particular with the task of upholding the honor of the crusades and acting uprightly, in such a manner as to remove his own potential misgivings from the equation.  The insignia he bears carries the weight of Queen Galfrey's presence, so you can all rest assured that she will be made to know of everything discussed here prior to her arrival.


The scout nods, and addresses the group.  "I am not in a position to receive a full report, though I thank you, on behalf of Queen Galfrey for your efforts repulsing the attack and protecting what remains of Kenabres against the demons and cultists...  Now, if we may, my men and I would appreciate the opportunity to rest for a time..."

At Irabeth's beckoning, the party returns inside Defender's Heart, the quartermaster leads the scouts away, and leaves the heroes to their own devices, perhaps pondering the arrival of Mendev's ruler.

----------


## JWallyR

> "I... welcome you, Morevek, and your expertise against the intrusion.  May the people rest easy under your watchful eye."


Morevek's eyes widen in recognition of the formal, almost ritualistic rhythm of the spoken phrase. He gracefully inclines his head toward the weary scout in acknowledgment, but his otherwise inscrutable expression gives no hint of the internal contemplation taking place.




> "I am not in a position to receive a full report, though I thank you, on behalf of Queen Galfrey for your efforts repulsing the attack and protecting what remains of Kenabres against the demons and cultists...  Now, if we may, my men and I would appreciate the opportunity to rest for a time..."


As the scouts are led away and the party excused, Morevek turns to nod perfunctorily at his companions before wordlessly spinning on his heels to retreat into the comparative silence of his allotted space.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn's mumbling ceases for a moment as the scout speaks again, before he mutters, "I'm _not_ a Hellknight..." to himself, as if trying to convince himself. As the new arrivals depart to rest he watches them leave with a confused expression, as if wanting to go with them but not really sure how.

After they have left the half-elf shakes his head, obviously frustrated, and watches Morevek leave. Turning to Elrembriel he asks, "Would you look at some notes of mine? I think I am putting together something of what I think I know, but...well...I think you could help. Please?" 

*Spoiler: Spoiler*
Show

Filburn will first study with Elrembriel, sharing spells and scribing some of hers into his spellbook. Later he does the same with Morevek. 

As for the next several days, he doesn't have any item creation powers or feats. If allowed to re-try to learn spells I would do that daily. Otherwise, he might consider purchasing something if he had additional cash. I have posted questions in Google Hangouts.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Gladly, my friend," Elrembriel responds almost eagerly. "Our days since we met have been nothing but battle, death, and despair. At least, this news allows us a little bit of respite. By all means, let's study... The company of books, and a learned one such as yourself, will feel like the world is back to normal, if just for a while."

The elf spends the next days at work with Filburn, exchanging notes on magic, discussing the best use of spells, and sharing the most important arcane formulations for the battles ahead.

*Spoiler*
Show

Spell exchanges, etc, discussed in OOC. I think I'll want to coordinate spell lists with all of you at least a little bit. Sure I can use mythic power to cast pretty much anything spontaneously, but I want to avoid wasting that ability, if I can.

----------


## MuffinMan

Over the next few days while those with arcane gifts share different formulae with each other, Waylan ranges widely across the ruins of Kenabres assisting the work crews with clearing the major streets and honorably disposing of the fallen. From astride Auspice he is able to coordinate the work and offer encouragement to the men, with a ready supply of clean water minor _mending_s to the renovation equipment.

On the second morning, Waylan awakens to a wonderful surprise. During his morning prayers a sudden feeling overtakes him - an urge to rush outside and leap up towards the sun. When he does he discovers he can _fly!_ - Erastil's divine power now allows him to buck the shackles of earthly weight and rise up among the clouds. He joins Kestros in a wide circuit around the perimeter of the city, cavorting and rejoicing in his newfound freedom. His face is flush with excitement when he finally descends, and that evening he he leads a special service of thanksgiving in the small garrison chapel. He even interrupts his allies hard at work at their arcane studies: "Friends - you'll never believe what the gods have blessed me with this day!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

This is my in-character explanation for why Waylan suddenly has ranks in the Fly skill  :Small Wink:

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So, uh.  Hi.  I have a kid now, and as some of you surely know, life with an infant is... demanding.  Still, I think a significant part of this somewhat impromptu delay is also a result of in-game timing.  The break between books 1 and 2 aren't huge, but they are significant, at least from the perspective of a GM setting the new scene.  As such, once I finish this post, I think we should be able to move forward with our typical (slow and steady) pace.  To that end, I plan to work on this post with whatever time I have, and will announce, either in OOC or Hangouts, when the post is complete and we're ready to begin The _Sword of Valor._
Almost immediately, the attitude of the soldiers and refugees improves.  The quarters become increasingly cramped inside Defender's Heart, and before the end of the week, Irabeth has ordered the appropriation and securing of the homes and stores in the surrounding blocks.  As refugees straggle in from the wilderness, both hopeful and desperate that the ruined city can provide some semblance of security, increasingly they make use of these buildings for temporary shelter.  Less than two days after the scout's arrival, the small square in front of Defender's Heart has replaced the common room as the hub of activity.  

Word of the queen's imminent arrival spreads like wildfire.  In every corner and habitation, lips are abuzz with talks of the heroes, armies sent to the rescue, and the queen herself.  Some claim that she's immortal, as she has held the throne for over a hundred years.  Others say she's spoken face to face with Iomedae herself, and still more whisper of visions bestowed upon her by the Inheritor.  Some rare few hold fast to thought that she's secretly a traitor, and has been dragging out the conflict intentionally all this time.  

Before you know it, Defender's Heart begins to feel like a small village center- if you don't go too far.  

Then Galfrey arrives.  Accompanied by several thousand road-weary knights, she sets about restoring Kenabres to a place of safety, at least.  Faced by overwhelming numbers of battle-tried crusaders, the few remaining demons flee, and the cultists either follow suit or quickly fall back into hiding.  Early in the afternoon, Queen Galfrey herself reaches Defender's Heart, preceded by a messenger sent to Irabeth to arrange for a meeting.  

As it would be unconscionable to refuse to meet with her, given her direct request for audience, the party is gathered in Irabeth's waiting room, along with Master Quednys Orlun, her most active advisor.

The Queen enters, as regal as can be imagined.  Just over average height, she strikes a commanding image bedecked in full battle regalia.  Despite obvious fatigue, she carries herself with confidence borne of authority, fully used to being the most important person in whatever room she enters.  Weary eyes set close scan the room.  She acknowledges the gathered party and allies with a series of short nods and an easy expression.  "*I understand,*" she begins, "*that you are largely, perhaps entirely, responsible for the existence of what remains.*"  She nods more deeply, almost a bow.  "*You have my thanks, and the appreciation of all the remaining citizens of Mendev.*"  

She asks a few questions, basic pleasantries and for a first-person recollection of the events.  Though the events are unpleasant, her attention and expression never wavers, focusing and taking in the experience as best she can.  At your conclusion she nods, quiet for several more moments.  "*Though they seem paltry, I want to reiterate that you have my thanks.  Truly, Kenabres is blessed to have had such defenders.  Your ally's sacrifice will not be forgotten.*"

She breathes deeply, and continues.  "*While there are some narrow-minded souls among the crusade who blame you for the destruction of the wardstone border, I do not begrudge you for what you did. Far from it. From the sound of it, you saved entire legions of crusaders from a most vile fate by preventing Vorlesh from transforming them, and the blast of energy gave us the time we needed to regroup and prepare for what will certainly come next. However, you understand the implications of what youve done, Im surethe wardstones are gone, but Iomedae has seen  fit that you will be their replacement. I can think of no other reason that would explain why their power would have settled in your bodies and souls and didnt merely fade into the ether. In time, the demons will regroup and reorganizewe can trust their inherent chaos to make this period of regrouping longer than it otherwise would take, but we shouldnt underestimate them. Theyll be back soon enough. Already Ive had reports from along the front lines that small groups of demons are attacking fortifications and settlements along the southern border.

But what intrigues me most is news from several reliable sources that as our fiendish enemies are starting to mass in the southern reaches along the Riftshadow within the Worldwound, they have left several of their northern lairs relatively unprotected. In particular, the fiend Aponavicius has taken the bulk of her army from Drezen, leaving it only moderately protected as she joins with the Storm King in Iz to, no doubt, plot greater attacks on larger targets like Nerosyan, Karcau, and beyond. The time is right to strike into their territory. Drezen was the first of our cities to fall after the First Crusade, and we lost more than our kin and our pride that day. We lost the Sword of Valor, a magical banner carried by the Inheritor herself during the Shining Crusade. If Drezen could be retakenif the Sword of Valor could once again be held by the crusade... well, I trust I dont need to explain how well that would affect morale. But with the imminent attacks along the border, I cannot spare many to lead an assault on Drezen. And even if I could, a large army attacking the city would only draw Aponavicius back to defend the place. The obvious choice is to send in a group of capable heroes with a modest but well-trained army to strike now, while the proverbial iron is hot. Ultimately, this is why Ive sought you out. If you can retake Drezen and reclaim the Sword of Valor, not only will you silence the fools who would brand you traitors for destroying the wardstone, but more importantly, you would bolster the entire war effort with your heroism. And I fear we need all the bolstering we can get!*"

----------


## Gwynfrid

When the Queen enters, Elrembriel instinctively lowers her head in a characteristic attempt to make her profile smaller. She doesn't know these people - so many! - who took over the city, and even less so, their ruler. She takes care to bow at exactly the same time as the others in the room, making sure she doesn't stand out.

The Queen's word of praise and understanding do their bit to warm the young girl's heart... She has given some thought, over the past few days, to the matter of her and her companions' newfound powers. With the memory of her unbelievable vision of Iomedae fresh in mind, she's come to the inescapable conclusion: Only a god would have the power to redirect such immense energy into mortal vessels without killing them, and Iomedae's words resonate in her mind still. _Seek my blessing against the demons, girl... and you shall have it._

So, when Queen Galfrey points to the Inheritor's will as an explanation, Elrembriel finds herself nodding in approval, without a second thought. She gives her whole attention to the Queen's words now, and understands the group is given a mission of momentous import. A powerful, driven energy fills her heart, in a vanishing second she wonders if kneeling would be an appropriate way to convey her acceptance of this honor... Until she hears the word from the Queen's lips for the third time, only now understanding this means their destination. The realization comes with a sharp intake of breath.

Drezen.

Elrembriel freezes, her face rigid, her eyes fixed at the queen in mute, uncontrollable panic.

*Spoiler*
Show

Given her personal story (under "other notes"), Elrembriel has every reason to fear and loathe the idea of ever coming back to Drezen.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn spends the days before the arrival of the Queen and her army studying feverishly and practicing with his strange, matte-black blade. Over the course of the many hours he begins to realize that he doesn't actually need to speak out loud to communicate with it. As a result, instead of strange outbursts he seems to have developed what looks like a nervous tic as his head turns towards the blade subconsciously many times throughout the day.

After counseling the others on the proper way to greet Her Majesty, Filburn does his best to focus on her words, in spite of the silent commentary by his irreverent weapon. "_Her explanation makes sense - it could be the power of the wardstones..._" he thinks before his blade interrupts. 

"*Does she look like an expert in the arcane lore that created such protections? Don't be a fool - she's just a devout worshiper who is projecting her beliefs upon the situation,*" it sends back, nearly drowning out the Queen's words in Filburn's mind. 

"_You just don't like the idea that our bond isn't entirely arcane in nature. Now hush so I can listen - she's talking about sending us into danger._"

"*Oh what nonsense - it isn't like I am speaking aloud! You can hear her just fine if you pay attention...*"

At the end of the Queen's request Filburn stands and bows his head in her direction, waiting for permission to speak. When she nods and gestures to him he clears his throat and twists his head to the left for a moment before saying, "Your Majesty, we are glad to have done some good after the attack. At the time we felt we had little choice, but the powers of light and goodness were with us, it seems. 

I think all of us are willing to undertake this mission, though we will need some help getting there - at least a guide and some supplies. It has been years since Drezen fell and much may have changed. I fear what we knew of the city may no longer be true...

Finally, do you really intend to send a small force with us? Though I am loath to say it, how confident are you that we can trust your soldiers? The Crusade has been brought to ruin by traitors and it rots from within! If we strike deep into the heart of the Worldwound with knives at our backs it will do no good at all..."

*Oh, that's a great idea! Just insult her forces to her face why don't you! There's no way that could make things worse...of all the half-elves in Golarion, I get bonded to the un-diplomatic one...*

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Knowledge (History) check regarding Drezen: (1d20+6)[*10*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan remains silent for few moments after the Queen finishes speaking, characteristically lost in introspection. When he realizes she is finished speaking and that Filburn has begun responding to her his focus slowly returns to the here and now. He notes Elrembriel's sudden agitation, although it would be too subtle for most to recognize, and he gently places a reassuring hand on her should as he steps forward to reply.

"My friend Filburn has the right of it, your Majesty. Though we did not choose it, nevertheless the gods have seen fit to bestow upon us a fraction of the Wardstones' power. We have the unique responsibility to make the most of these blessings, and though I am no expert in the ways of warfare your proposal stands to reason. If retrieving this artifact will aid the fight against the demons, and if it is now uniquely unguarded, then it would seem that the time is right to strike back."

"I care little for the prattlings of those who would brand us as traitors, or worse, but I would beseech you to make sure the realm knows the truth about the _other_ heroes of this effort - the mongrelmen who, despite generations of exile and persecution, rose up from the depths to help defend Kenabres in her hour of need. None of us would be standing here today without their bravery, and sacrifice."

"I will pray to Erastil and Iomedae for guidance, but any more immediate counsel you can provide would be invaluable. Do we have scouts that know the way to Drezen, or the terrain inside the Worldwound? What about the disposition of the demons that do remain? I'm leery of moving with too large and obvious a force - at least some of the demons are intelligent enough that they could figure out our aim. That is not even to mention," his voice lowers, "_Filburn's rightful caution about demonic agents within the Crusade itself._"

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's head swivels very slightly toward Elrembriel, and the lack of obvious features within his black eyes prevents any other outward sign that he notes the half-elven girl's sudden panic. The tiefling stands still as a statue, save for an involuntary twitch of his clawed tail, which seems to reach tentatively in the girl's direction before twisting back to coil itself against the slender swordsman's leg, talons fidgeting nervously. As his companions speak, his gaze shifts to each of them in turn before turning to rest once more, expectantly, upon the Queen.

----------


## Farmerbink

The Queen nods as first Filburn and then Waylan give voice to your concerns.  "*I don't blame you for your hesitance,*" she begins.  "*Of course, the crusades have never been impervious to demonic infiltration.  That said, I know the men and women I plan to send with you much better than I know you.*"  She turns to rest her gaze primarily on Waylan.  "*There is no doubt the gods have chosen you in ways I cannot fully comprehend.  In light of that, I find myself forced to rely on their judgement in my ignorance.  Still, though we anticipate Drezens forces being less for their reckless assault, the city is still a fortress.  There will no doubt be many dozens, if not hundreds of demons still within its walls.  To send you without substantial aid would be little more than a suicide mission, regardless of the boons you bear.  Ultimately,*" she turns to Filburn, "*I trust these men and women with my life.  I am confident you will find them steadfast and true.  If not, I have little option but to trust and pray that you will be able to handle any turncoats that make themselves known.*"  She turns to one of her handlers, and nods.  He opens the door, allowing an odd-looking trio to enter.

"*This is Aron Kir,*" the Queen interjects, gesturing to the first man- a slight fellow with sunken green eyes, who nods. "*He is a cleric of Shelyn, previously stationed here in Kenabres before the temple was destroyed.  He has become quite familiar with demons and their tactics in the last few years, and can help relieve some of the burden of healing both for yourselves and the rest of your force.  He will surely be an invaluable ally in the Worldwound.*"  She turns to the next.

"*Sosiel Vaenic,*" a dark-skinned man with short-cropped hair bows slightly.  "*Is an expert on siege tactics, tracks, infiltration, and scouting.*"  She glances at Morevek meaningfully.  "*I anticipate your quiet friend is likely capable in several of those areas as well, but it never hurts to have another competent pair of eyes on the battlefield.  He's a walking almanac, and carries all the maps you'll need.*"  She looks to the man with an amused expression.  "*in his head,*" she says, finally.

The third specialist is a female Halfling.  She smiles in that disarming way that the small folk do, easily allowing her eyes to drift from person to person, making each of you feel welcome.  "*Finally, Nurah Dendiwhar is the most ingratiating, prattling little woman I've ever met.  She's a story for every rock between here and Mendev; half a dozen might even be true.*"  Despite the harsh words, the Queen is smiling.  "*She'll be supporting you and the crusaders with bardic magic, but is an expert on the region in her own right.  She probably knows more about Drezen than anyone in Kenabres at this point, I'd wager.*"  Turning back to the party, the queen surveys your responses.  

"*There will also be a hundred paladins of Iomedae in your service.  Many of my best, but a small enough force that you should be able to avoid the demon's attentions.  Demonic foes hit hard, when they bring their forces to bear, so its best to avoid giving them the opportunity.*"  She turns to Elrembriel.  "*Does that allay your concerns at all?*"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn silently accepts the Queen's response and looks at each of her people with a discerning gaze. 

*Spoiler: Inner Dialogue*
Show

"_What do you think - she is sending us with a bunch of Paladins. They're supposed to be above reproach..._"

*I think you'd be a fool to trust anyone who hasn't put their lives on the line for you already, but yeah...they're probably not demonic sycophants at least. I doubt any of them are likely to be worthwhile conversationalists, though. You don't have much in common with any of them - we should go find a wizard or that blind elf and learn some more spells! Let's go...*

"_Oh hush - a moment ago you were berating me for being rude and now you want me to dodge out of here? We can't see if these three are worth anything at all if we don't talk to them._"

"Thank you for understanding our concern, Your Majesty. Given then size of the garrison at Drezen we will need your troops to have any chance of success," Filburn says before turning to Vaenic and asking, "How are you at drawing out a map of the area? Knowing the paths is one thing, but the rest of us won't be of much use helping plan our route without referring to charts of some kind..."

----------


## Farmerbink

Sosiel nods with a slightly uneasy expression.  When he speaks, it's a surprisingly deep bass voice that rumbles out over the small gathering, a little at odds with his average-sized frame.  "My cartography skills are sorely lacking in comparison to the arena of the mind.  Still, I can provide... rudimentary drawings, and more thorough descriptions to go along with it."

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek inclines his head slightly, first in acknowledgment of the Queen's implied compliment, and second toward Sosiel in professional courtesy.

----------


## Gwynfrid

As the Queen's gaze falls on her, Elrembriel looks like she's hoping to suddenly disappear into a hole in the ground. She manages an answer, even if her voice sounds even higher-pitched than usual. 

"Thank you for your support, Your Majesty. I shall join, and... I will do my best, so help me Iomedae's blessing."  It is clear to those who know her that she has something heavy bearing on her mind, her clenched jaw expressing a resolve that is mixed with more complex feelings - and every intention to keep them to herself.

*Spoiler*
Show

Assuming someone tries to pry, she'll close down, hard. There is no way she's going to explain herself in front of such a wide audience.

----------


## Farmerbink

An urgent pounding on the door interrupts the final discussions, and Irabeth raises a hand to silence all conversation.  She opens it herself, and fails to contain a brief moment of surprise.  "Master Aravashnial, yes, you may enter.  Of course."

The blind Elf all but knocks Irabeth to the floor as he presses through the doorway into the relatively quiet room.  He turns vaguely in the direction of where the party will be gathered and, ignorant of Queen Galfrey's presence, blurts out, "I think I've done it!" He cries.  "There is a _resonance._ Like...  Almost like pressing your hand against a wall and you know someone else has touched it recently?  Like _warmth_ or..."  "_Aravashnial,_" Irabeth interrupts.  "We are not wizards.  The point?"  

He turns and grabs Irabeth by the shoulders, and the sudden motion reveals that she's not carrying _Radiance_, as had become her habit.  "I _found her!_  I found Aurora!  There is a _bond_, I can feel the blade, pulling at her, even though they're planes apart!"

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel stands in place, dumbstruck. This turn of events leaves her entirely speechless and uncomprehending. _Aurora?_

She steps back lightly, only half aware of her own movement as she glides away from the focus of attention.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Aravashnial" Filburn begins, dropping any honorifics in his shock "Are you saying that Aurora is not only alive, but that _Radiance_ might be able to guide us to her?" The expression of disbelief on Filburn's face is marred only by the tic he has developed as his head dips towards his sheathed sword.

*Spoiler: Inner Dialogue*
Show

*Now that's what I'm talking about! Leave it to the wizard to figure out how to save the Paladin's butt! Boo-yah, divine power!*

"_The beacon comes from the holy relic, though..._"

*I KNOW THAT! But it took the wizard to notice, so it counts!*

"_You make me crazy..._"

----------


## MuffinMan

"Did you say, _Aurora?_" Waylan asks, turning from his contemplation of the Queen's three specialists. "Master Aravashnial, how can this be? You were not there, but we- we saw her fall before the portal into the Abyss, with the demoness Vorlesh's whip tight around her throat. There were more demons about to come through, so many more..." His voice quivers with emotion as he relives the terrifying scene atop the garrison. "If she was pulled to the other side, I don't know how she could have survived... Are you _sure_ it was her?"

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek turns to watch Aravashnial with slightly furrowed brows, as the latter fails to master his own excitement until Irabeth's interjection jars the wizard back into cogency. At the startling revelation, the tiefling sways backward, catching his balance on the toe of one outstretched foot, but even as he masters the greater part of his form, the swordsman's tail lashing and writhing against the fringe of his cloak.

The wide-eyed look of surprise on his face, however, quickly melts into a brow-furrowed expression of deep (and frantic) thought.




> "If she was pulled to the other side, I don't know how she could have survived... Are you _sure_ it was her?"


"A more fiendish plot the mind... struggles to conceive," murmurs the tiefling, "than the corruption of a... sacred symbol of righteousness to be used as... bait for a cruel trap." His gaze drifts among the faces of all assembled. "It seems unlikely... but no more unlikely than that... fate _could_ preserve Aurora from the fiends into whose grasp we watched her fall."

"We must be... cautious, and not allow hope to... overcome our better judgment."

----------


## Farmerbink

> "Are you _sure_ it was her?"


"I-"  The air weighs heavy for a few moments while Aravashnial considers his response.  "No, master Henrickson.  I am not _sure,_"  He admits.  Irabeth gently places a hand on his shoulder, "The Queen is with us, sir," she offers, quietly.  Aravshnial's eyebrows rise, though he doesn't know which direction to face.  With gentle guidance from Irabeth, he manages to genuflect properly.  "Pardon the intrusion, your majesty.  This matter is, whether accurate or not, of the greatest urgency.  You have heard of Aurora, no doubt, and her sacrifice.  I believe she may yet live, and any such rescue must both be pursued immediately and may define the course of this crusade."

The queen nods, before realizing that the gesture goes unnoticed.  "*I understand.  Though our project is similarly urgent, the matter of minutes or hours will be of no concern.  Please, continue.*"

Aravashnial nods in turn, before turning back towards the heroes.  "As you say, Morevek, it may be that this is the most sinister of machinations, though I can hardly imagine how the forces of the abyss could have engineered it.  Irabeth mentioned to me, after your foray back into the Gray Garrison that though _Radiance_ uh, _responded_ to her, the sensation was notably lesser than when she called upon the bond of her father's old blade.  There are many possible explanations, but I felt the anomaly worth pursuing.  What I found, over the last few days is that it seems _Radiance_ bonded, well and truly, with Ser Pelleas.  Consequently, any attempt at bonding with even another paladin were met with... incomplete success.  I have had a few of the clerics, thankfully less burdened with healing and restoration working alongside me, and we managed to compose a ritual, uhh to the inverse of a spell known as _dimensional anchor_.  Well, not inverse, exactly, but...  Anyway.  It appears that with the right preparation, we can _follow_ this tether, to the source of _Radiance's_ bond."  He frowns deeply, fully aware of what he's suggesting and the ramifications.

"It may well be that this is a trap, or that this tether will guide us only to a shattered shell that once was our companion.  Given what I know of our foes, I find the first actually unlikely.  This is deeply complex magic, hinging upon a relationship the likes of which our enemy cannot ever truly experience.  In the case of the latter, I feel we perhaps owe it to Ser Pelleas, and her mother, at least the opportunity for a burial."

After a moment, he gives voice to a final possibility.  "I remain hopeful, however, that we will find Ser Pelleas herself, though if she yet lives it is no doubt a function of the demon's own designs.  At barest minimum, we should expect significant- if hopefully surprised- resistance."

----------


## JWallyR

> "I remain hopeful, however, that we will find Ser Pelleas herself, though if she yet lives it is no doubt a function of the demon's own designs.  At barest minimum, we should expect significant- if hopefully surprised- resistance."


Morevek nods thoughtfully. "We do... owe Aurora at least so much as to... investigate."

The slender swordsman falls silent, aside from the quiet _click-clack_ from the fidgeting of his tail's claws.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"We can't afford to _not_ do this - if _Radiance_ is to be used against the demon hordes we need it at full power. If it is...hesitant...to bond with another because Aurora still lives then we must at least try to rescue her," Filburn says, only just loud enough for all assembled to hear. His face is a stormcloud of conflicting emotions and he looks to be physically biting his tongue as he stops speaking, with a violent tic accentuating his apparent discomfort. "How long until we can begin? We should get ready and not delay a moment more than we must..."

*Spoiler: Inner Dialogue*
Show

*Radiance is really being very picky...not at all like a selfless, legendary weapon should be...*

"_That's not only nonsense, but completely ignores that Aurora is a Paladin - blessed with powers tailored to defeat demonic forces. Even if we were only rescuing her as a Paladin this would be worth it._"

*Well sure, I'm just saying that...*

"I get it - you want the attention, not _Radiance_, but for now we do this so stop arguing with me!"

*...Fine...*

----------


## MuffinMan

> Aravashnial nods in turn, before turning back towards the heroes.  "I have had a few of the clerics, thankfully less burdened with healing and restoration working alongside me, and we managed to compose a ritual, uhh to the inverse of a spell known as _dimensional anchor_.  Well, not inverse, exactly, but...  Anyway.  It appears that with the right preparation, we can _follow_ this tether, to the source of _Radiance's_ bond."  He frowns deeply, fully aware of what he's suggesting and the ramifications.


"You're talking about going into the Abyss." 

Waylan pauses, letting the blunt words work their full effect. "Based on incomplete information from this... _bond_, against an unknown number of demons, to rescue an ally who may not be herself anymore, if she yet lives."

He frowns and strokes the edges of beard pensively, staring hard at the blind wizard for several long seconds.

Finally he shrugs. "Well, she would do the same for any of us. When do we leave?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

"The Abyss..." The young elf girl remembers all too well the horrors of battling demons, just a few days back. She had wondered whether she would be strong enough to stand again against one of the babau, or the hideous vermlek... And now, it isn't just about going back to Drezen, it's about entering the demons' own world. Utter folly. 

But an absolute sense of duty, still a very new feeling for one who grew up an over-protected, privileged recluse, now takes over. _This is about Aurora. Not only she would do the same for us, but she already has. And then..._ She remembers the look in Aurora's mother's eyes, at the funeral. This may be about folly, but it's also about Elrembriel's debt to the one who did so much to give her courage in the middle of despair. And about faith, too. _You shall have it._

"Well. It's a good thing we must always be ready for battle: I studied the right spells this morning." Her voice is barely above a whisper, but she doesn't quaver.

*Spoiler*
Show

She studied the right spells, but I (the player) need a moment to check on that and make the right changes.

----------


## Farmerbink

> "You're talking about going into the Abyss."


Aravashnial's excitement wavers, as if he perhaps hasn't put it in such blunt terms to himself, yet.  "Yes, I suppose I am.  It is perhaps not _quite_, what you've envisioned, but it is certainly not feat to be taken lightly.  To put it simply, myself and a few of the clerics will be holding together something much like a summoning spell, with _you all_ as the intended summons.  Instead of directing the spell to our own location, we'll use the blade to direct you to its bond."  He pauses a moment, to listen for confirmation of understanding, before continuing.

"Unfortunately, that's where the similarities end.  Unlike a more traditional summons, where the creature is only transported in spirit, we'll be holding the ritual in place as a sort of portal.  You will have to pass through, recover Aurora, and return, while we hold it steady.  Uh- ideally, you would also make sure nothing _else_ passed through..."  He shrugs slightly.  

"As I said, this endeavor is not without substantial risk.  If you are still willing, I think we should perform the ritual immediately.  For lack of a better place, there is a room dedicated for storage that has recently been running low in the basement.  It is where we have prepared, so as to avoid distractions."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"So...it's a _sending_ as opposed to a calling, then...I don't like it," mutters Filburn. Then, a bit louder, he says, "Well, we mustn't keep her waiting - your Majesty, please excuse us," With a bow made awkward by his frequent twitch the half-elf heads for the door and the storage room described by the blind Riftwarden.

"Yes...I know I just walked out on royalty - you don't have to tell me!"

"Morevek, I can still help you scout, but when combat begins I'll speak in gibberish again...also, you won't be able to see me at all...just letting you know," says Filburn to the tiefling once they are down near where the portal will be conjured. "If I can tell that combat is about to begin I may take a moment to use a trick or two, but I will be able to help if things go poorly..."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

This is to try and help explain to everyone that Filburn is moving towards a self-buffing Eldritch Knight build. It will work differently than it did when he was a Bard.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan looks somewhat askance at Filburn's twitching and muttering - the young man hasn't been the same since the experience at the garrison. _I guess none of us have, have we?_ He mirrors Filburn's gesture with the jerkiness of someone clearly unused to such etiquette, then departs for the cellar.


He is adjusting the tension of his bowstring and testing its draw as the rest of the others arrive, the hawk Kestros perched atop a nearby crate. "Are we ready? If Master Aravashnial thinks this portal can be opened... promptly, I can call upon the gods' favor just before the ritual. It could give us an edge over there, and I think we'll need all the help we can get."

*Spoiler: Buffs*
Show

Aspect of the Falcon
Protection from Evil
Bless
Weapon of Awe

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel performs a curtsey to the queen, a polite gesture made especially awkward by the fact she hasn't ever seen anyone doing this, so it's entirely modeled on what she understood from reading books. 

She joins the group downstairs, after a brief meeting  with Sruech'ul. The owl seems to have a hard time with being left behind, but he eventually goes to perch atop an unlit lantern, looking rather miffed.

Before the group goes, she casts a quick series of spells, before she announces, in her best, but high-pitched voice:  "Ready as soon as all of you all are. If you can stay close to me, it will offer a measure of protection against demons."

*Spoiler*
Show

Spells cast: Message, Mage Armor, Heightened Awareness, Mirror Image, Magic Circle against Chaos. She also activates Terendelev's scale.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 71 / 71 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 13 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 7 *Will* 8 *CMB* +2 *BAB* 3 *Acid splash* +6 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +2 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
  (, ) *Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 13 (1) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)

Active spells: Mage Armor (6 h), Message (60 min), Heightened Awareness (60 min), Mirror Image (6 min, 3 images as rolled in OOC), Magic Circle against Chaos (60 min), and Terendelev's protection (cold and electricity resistance 30, 190 min) 



* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek stands suddenly straight and rigid as the members of the party begin to depart to make their preparations. Turning to the queen, the swordsman bows low, the gesture itself rigid and deliberate, before wordlessly taking his leave as well.




> "Morevek, I can still help you scout, but when combat begins I'll speak in gibberish again...also, you won't be able to see me at all...just letting you know,"


Morevek turns to eye the swordsman with furrowed brows, but simply nods his acknowledgement.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cast Mage Armor: 6 hrs.

----------


## Farmerbink

Irabeth and the queen share a look, heavy with unspoken questions.  *"Master Aravashnial,"* Galfrey interrupts.  *"I will attend you, as well."*  Quednys Orlun raises his eyebrows, visibly shocked to hear the declaration.  Aravashnial turns, stammering, prepared to deny her aid.  *"Do not misunderstand,"* she begins, allowing no time for disagreement.  *"This is as much an issue to me as it is to anyone else.  Though I lack the personal touch, it is undeniable that our companions here hold the key to what I pray desperately will truly be the final crusade.  I would be remiss indeed to deny them my best."*

Unsure what lies ahead, but imminently sure that the path leads such, the party follows Aravashnial and the young page who has become his assistant to the basement of Defender's Heart.  In a stark room, lit by several sconces placed conspicuously around a grand arcane symbol painted on the floor in white chalk, three cloaked men wait.  They nod at Aravashnial's entry, and seem to take on a sort of weight when the rest of the heroes file in- as if they weren't quite sure they were going to go through with this until you arrived.  They don't appear to even recognize Queen Galfrey, though the kneel respectfully when Irabeth pointedly indicates it from her back.  As they rise, you note _Radiance,_ lying in the center of the floor on a rough stone serving as a sort of pedestal.  

Aravashnial breaks the silence.  "I cannot reiterate this enough, we don't know _precisely_ what to expect on the other side, so be ready for anything- anything dangerous, at least."  He walks up to the sword, _not_ led by the young page, and yet he stops precisely half a foot shy of the handle.  "Gentlemen?"  On cue, the trio of clerics begin chanting and humming rhythmically.  Many of the words are familiar to Elrembriel and Morevek, passages of familiar summoning texts.  Filburn's blade cackles manically in his mind, quite certain that this is insanity and folly.  Kestros preens his feathers anxiously on Waylan's shoulders, uncomfortable beneath the earth.  After what feels like the longest 2 minutes ever, Aravashnial raises his hands.  He lifts his head, and begins speaking in a loud voice.  Almost immediately, a bright orange pinpoint of light appears where there was once a wall.  Over the course of a few moments, it erupts into a gaping chasm, perhaps twenty feet across.  

Uncomfortably warm, but not dangerously so, the sights beyond strain your very sanity.  Geysers of flame burst into clouds of ash and sulfur and nothingness.  The floor is as hard as onyx, but sometimes invisible, and often seems to be liquid or living matter.  And you can see, in the distance, an ocean of flesh.  Perhaps a hundred feet away, as abruptly as a retaining wall, a mass of flesh writhes disturbingly.  Waylan is the first to note it for what it is: demons beyond numbering, packed so tightly and so ravenously angry with whatever commands their focus that they've begun to tear each other to pieces to get at it.  Demons packed so tightly, you can't see through them.

Map updated

----------


## MuffinMan

"_Demons!_" Waylan cries, drawing and nocking an arrow in one swift movement. "They're trying to get at something - not us. Shall I loose, or would you have us creep closer first?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Yeah, you're right - that _is_ a lot of demons," murmurs Filburn to his weapon grimly. "I don't like the idea of fighting them all at once, so let's not announce our presence just yet," he says to everyone, specifically looking at Waylan. "I will be back - they won't see me and this won't take long..."

A moment later the swordsman disappears from view as he starts to move forward purposefully...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Filburn casts Invisibility, which combined with the Legendary Item power "Undetectable" makes him:




> This grants its bonded user the ability to become utterly undetectable while invisible. While invisible and in physical contact with this item, the bonded creature cant be detected or scryed by any method.


He will then scout around the mass of demons, running at a full sprint if necessary to get to a good position to see what is going on past them.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek raises one eyebrow questioning at his fellow swordsman's sudden disappearance. "Shall I... wait?" he whispers to Filburn, audible to all over the shared _Message_ spell. Not waiting for an answer, he murmurs and gestures, and a circular area in front of his torso begins to... _bend_ the light passing through it.

Wordlessly, he glides silently after his invisible comrade...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

 Cast Shield, +4 AC.

Morevek moves in through the... portal? stealthily.
Stealth: (1d20+12)[*24*]
Perception: (1d20+9)[*22*] to... look for important things?

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 4, *HP* 65/65, *Speed* 30
*AC* 30, *Touch* 21, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 24, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 7, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Shield, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Mage Armor: +4 Armor, ~5 hours?
Shield: +4 Shield AC, ~6 minutes

----------


## Farmerbink

For several seconds, your hearts beat uncomfortably.  After almost a full minute, Filburn returns, having circled the massive throng.  Unfortunately, most of what he has to report is that the demons remain focused on _something_ that they encircle.  It seems, unless Aravashnial's theory was off-base, that Aurora must be within the crowd, somehow, though it defies imagination that she's still alive, given the single-minded, animalistic fury of the outermost demons.

Filburn also reports that much of the ground that seems like sturdy footing nonetheless gives and pulses and writhes unreliably.  Without more time to investigate further, it's best to treat every step as risky.

Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"...so we need some way to get through that mass and then get back out. There are too many to fight them all, but if we can get through to Aurora and get her out to here then we might be able to do this. Watch your step, too. Does anyone have a way to hit several of them at once - a magical spell or something?" says Filburn, his disembodied voice strangely sounding from several places at once, making it impossible to tell where he actually stands. "I don't think we can use brute force, at least not for long, against that many demons...How do we do this?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

"I could try to burn some of them... I can also try to open a path that we might go through, but then they would immediately rush and the gap would be closed. And then, well, we could always try to fly?" Elrembriel's hesitant voice expresses her fear and doubt more than her words could.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek slips down into a cross-legged position, narrow chin captured between the thumb and forefingers of one hand while his clawed tail stirs the air behind him. "Possibly... a diversion could be provided to draw off a portion of the demons? I... should be able to avoid... the majority of their claws, and retreat into invisibility."

----------


## MuffinMan

"To fly..." Waylan exchanges a glance with the falcon on his shoulder, and nods. "I think I could manage that - for a short time, anyway. If the rest of you are able to create a diversion, and Ser Pelleas is indeed in there, I may be able to swoop down from the sky and retrieve her like a hawk plucking a fish from the river. I can also conjure some mist to obscure the demon's sight, once I have her."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn looks at Waylan with a curious expression, though no one can see it through his invisibility. "You can fly? That's new...but good timing. Alright, here's what we will do: Waylan will do the rescuing, just like he described. We will use Elrembriel's magic to both protect her and create as big and distracting of an illusory threat as possible. Morevek and I will give that illusion some teeth and be ready to disappear once Aurora and Elrembriel are both safe. Once we are back here Aravashnial closes the portal."

Turning to the Queen, Filburn (invisibly) nods his head and says, "Your Majesty, I would not dream of directing you. We will trust you to do what you think is most effective to enable our success. Morevek and I would be honored to fight beside you, but I also feel like this portal will be a great risk. My recommendation would be for you to defend the portal and ensure it remains safe for all of us to retreat back here."

As the half-elf's disembodied voice stops speaking everyone gets the impression that he is waiting for confirmation of the plan...

----------


## Farmerbink

Galfrey smiles and nods, her face level with Filburn's.  *"Even so, young knight.  I had considered much the same."*  Her naked blade glistens awkwardly among the red not-exactly-fire that seems to emanate from everywhere, but she makes no move to leave the immediate vicinity of the open portal.

----------


## JWallyR

Standing to his feet a smooth, spinning motion, Morevek unsheathes his blade with a flourish, and strides to the fore. "Let us begin."

----------


## Farmerbink

As he steps boldly into another plane of existence, Morevek notices several things almost immediately.  First, though bizarre, there is something oddly comfortable about the situation.  Though impossible to describe, the chaos and un-reason surrounding him seems to call to the depths of his soul.  There is a part of him- a significant part, which is at home for the first time.

Secondly, though Filburn made his concern clear, the earth seems as solid to Morevek as anything he's ever walked on.  What would undoubtedly be awkward footing for the humans seems to place itself conveniently underfoot.

Finally, the nearest row of demons immediately looks his way.  A small portion of the writhing mass peels off, organizing itself into something like a raiding party.  Led by a trio of wretched dretches, they approach with caution- for now.  

Map updated

----------


## Gwynfrid

"May the Inheritor be with us today", the young elf just says, nodding in approval of Filburn's plan. Her pale blue eyes begin to shed a soft light of the same hue, and her hair and fingernails soon emit the same radiance. The effect is duplicated in the illusory images dancing around her, quite a spectacular sight. 

Speaking her arcane words at an accelerated pace, Elrembriel's sibilant, urgent voice rises:

"Ainsi s'élève l'image
De l'ange venu du ciel!
Pour ces démons, un mirage,
Une peur existentielle!" 

Behind the mass of demons, floating in majesty over them, a colossal figure appears. It is the figure of an angel: Giant wings, a gleaming full-plate armor made of a pearl-white metal, a greatsword of impossible size, a bright halo around her beautiful head. Her face resembles that of the goddess Iomedae as Elrembriel recalls it, but her skin is a light copper in color. She calls, in a thunderous voice: 

"Quake and tremble, pitiful FIENDS! I have come to enact JUSTICE!"

"It is done, my best to try and distract them. And now..." She beings another casting, the light emanating from her becomes even more vibrant, increasingly bright and pulsating, as if urging her companions and herself to action.

"Promptitude et célérité, 
L'urgence est immédiate!
Marchons vers l'échauffourée,
Compagnons, en toute hâte!"

Instantly, a supernatural speed animates the gestures and actions of all those around her.

*Spoiler*
Show

Swift action, Wild Arcana, use 1 point of mythic power to cast Major Image at +2 CL for 12 10-ft cubes of size, including sounds and smell. The illusion is 60-ft tall (fits in 6x2x1 10-ft cubes) and floats 40ft in the air in the O/P16 area.

Standard action, use 1 point of mythic power to cast Mythic Haste over Morevek (if she still has a line of effect to him...), Queen Galfrey, Irabeth, Waylan, Kestros, and herself (sorry Filburn, she can't see you even with See Invisibility!). Effects: +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves, 1 extra attack on a full attack, increase in movement speed by 50 feet to a maximum of twice the normal speed, and gain an additional move action per round.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 71 / 71 *Speed* 60 ft & 1 extra move action *Init* 6 *AC* 17 (19 vs chaotic creatures) *Fort* 7 *Ref* 7 *Will* 8 (+2 to all saves vs chaotic attacks) *CMB* +2 *BAB* 3 *Acid splash* +6 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +2 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 13 (1) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)

Active spells: Mythic Haste (6 rounds), Major Image (3 rounds + concentration), Mage Armor (6 h), Message (60 min), Heightened Awareness (60 min), Mirror Image (6 min, 3 images as rolled in OOC), Magic Circle against Chaos (60 min), See Invisibility (60 min) and Terendelev's protection (cold and electricity resistance 30, 190 min)

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan crouches like a sprinter before the starting line, his gaze focused on the horizon. When feels the magic of Elrembriel's spell take hold he casts his own, and then _springs_ upwards with a mighty leap! Only, instead of coming back down, he _accelerates_ higher and higher, faster and faster, until he is streaking across the sky alongside his falcon! He can't help but laugh for joy at the sheer exhilaration of it all, before turning his gaze down to try and pick out what is in the center of the demons.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Standard action to cast Fly.
  - 60ft fly speed
  - Maneuverability increases from Good to Perfect thanks to Feather subdomain  

Move + double move (from) haste gives 220ft of diagonal movement. Ascending to 60ft elevation (higher than any demons, right?  :Small Tongue: ) leaves ~100ft of horizontal movement, so (plenty of movement to get there) He ends up in X/12 and 60ft above the ground.

Perception if necessary to see what's going on in there: (1d20+15)[*22*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 65 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 19 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +5 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As it becomes clear that the plan is set Filburn activates several magic items and casts some spells on himself (with the aid of his Black Blade). Then, when the illusion is cast he is already moving forward, invisibly, beside Morevek. 

*Spoiler: Pre-Combat Buffs*
Show

Filburn casts Enlarge Person, Protection from Evil, Bull's Strength, and Paragon Surge (taking the Power Attack feat temporarily). He also activates his Scale of Retribution (Align Weapon (Good)) and his Black Blade Strike (+2 Damage for 1 minute) before combat.

*Spoiler: Round 1, Filburn's Statistics*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 8, *HP* 59/59, *Speed* 30 ft. base
*AC* 19, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 24, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 6, *Will* 7, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +11 (2d6+20, 19-20/x3) (Arcane Strike, Black Blade, Power Attack, [Good])
[B +1 Chain Shirt[/B], *+1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, -1 Size, +2 Deflection vs Evil, +1 Natural, -2 Charge)
*Abilities* Str 26, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Conditions* Enlarge Person (6 minutes)
Protection from Evil (6 minutes)
Bull's Strength (6 minutes)
Paragon Surge (Power Attack) (6 minutes)
Terendelev's Scale of Retribution (Align Weapon (Good)) (6 minutes)
Black Blade Strike (1 Minute)

Arcane Strike (swift action, this round)
Charge (+2 to hit on charge attack, -2 AC)

"Aurora! We are coming!" calls Filburn before his curse overtakes him and combat begins. Then the enlarged, invisible swordsman charges the nearest demon, his black blade appearing suddenly as he attacks with a vicious overhanded strike!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Swift action to activate Arcane Strike.
Full round action to charge (with Expeditious Retreat active he should have no trouble reaching them this round): Charge attack (1d20+13)[*31*] to hit, (1d20+13)[*29*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+21)[*29*] [Good], magic, slashing damage, +(4d6+42)[*59*] critical strike damage

AoO (note increased reach due to his size): (1d20+11)[*14*] to hit, (1d20+11)[*27*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+21)[*29*] [Good], magic, slashing damage, +(4d6+42)[*55*] critical strike damage

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek glides, barely seeming to touch what passes for ground in his speed to engage with the demons, hands gesturing and lips murmuring as he goes. His blade takes on a smoky, purple sheen along the way, and he arrives with a spinning flourish, sending the blade toward the frontmost demons!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I'm assuming that Morevek can use Spell Combat, beginning by casting Chill Touch, _then_ using his bonus Move action to move to W19 and take all of his attacks (including Haste). Following which, he will use a Swift action and a point of Mythic power to gain +4 dodge AC and (after his own AoO) will redirect any missed attacks directed at him toward one of the demons, whichever is closest to dead (and in range of the attack) at the time.

Edit: Morevek will focus on the *middle* dretch on the front line, until/unless it dies, or another dretch is closer to death (for some reason).

Attack 1: (1d20+9)[*27*], CC (1d20+9)[*24*] for x2 on 27+
Damage: (1d8+4)[*12*] slashing plus (1d6)[*1*] negative energy; Fort save vs DC *17* or 1 strength damage
Crit damage: (1d8+4)[*8*] slashing plus (1d6)[*1*] negative energy and possibly 1 strength damage

Attack 2: (1d20+9)[*15*], CC (1d20+9)[*19*] for x2 on 27+
Damage: (1d8+4)[*6*] slashing plus (1d6)[*5*] negative energy; Fort save vs DC *17* or 1 strength damage
Crit damage: (1d8+4)[*6*] slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] negative energy and possibly 1 strength damage

Attack 3: (1d20+9)[*28*], CC (1d20+9)[*24*] for x2 on 27+
Damage: (1d8+4)[*9*] slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] negative energy; Fort save vs DC *17* or 1 strength damage
Crit damage: (1d8+4)[*9*] slashing plus (1d6)[*6*] negative energy and possibly 1 strength damage

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+9)[*10*], CC (1d20+9)[*19*] for x2 on 27+
Damage: (1d8+4)[*5*] slashing plus (1d6)[*5*] negative energy; Fort save vs DC *17* or 1 strength damage
Crit damage: (1d8+4)[*7*] slashing plus (1d6)[*1*] negative energy and possibly 1 strength damage


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 4, *HP* 65/65, *Speed* 60
*AC* 35, *Touch* 26, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 8, *Will* 7, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Shield, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Mage Armor: +4 Armor, ~5 hours?
Shield: +4 Shield AC, ~6 minutes
Mythic Haste: +1 atk, +1 dodge AC, Reflex, Extra attack on FRA, double move speed, 1 extra Move action per round, 6 rds
Deadly Dodge: +4 Dodge AC, missed attacks generate AoOs (or can be redirected at a target adjacent to Morevek and in range of the attacker)
Chill Touch: as many as 6 charges potentially remaining

----------


## Farmerbink

A great many things happen at once, as the heroes dash into the Abyss.  Waylan rockets into the sky, like a bizarre wingless bird.  From his vantage, the mass of demons looks, if anything, _more_ bizarre.  It immediately becomes apparent that they have no concept of (or at least respect for) personal space.  Masses of flesh only barely recognizable crawl under and over each other like a hideous amalgamation of a tense tiger, prowling at the end of her cage and a handful of grub worms, diving into an overripe fruit.  Some heads protrude as high as 15 or 16 feet, while a few dretches and quasits literally crawl over one another in a constant contest to be in the middle.

However, as the center of the mass becomes visible, there's a space, about 20 feet across with a pair of figures in it. The cleric immediately recognizes Aurora- almost, kneeling on the oddly misshapen ground.  Somehow, he _knows_ its her, but she looks different.  She holds the same hammer and wears the same plate, but something in her presence seems off- almost as if she's possessed, or reanimated dead.  Still, none of the crouching, restless demons approaches within reach of her hammer- though she couldn't possibly wield it effectively from her knees.  The other figure is even more familiar- the very same witch who cast a small army of demons into the wardstone chamber less than a week ago stands before Aurora.  

They appear to be talking, and don't immediately notice Waylan's presence.

Morevek and Filburn take a different tack.  Morevek's lithe steps carry him into the demon's land with an inexplicable familiarity.  Though the dretches watch the charge, they seem to be wading through molasses for their ability to respond to it.  The first is dead before it raises its foul claws, pierced through the neck and decapitated with beautiful, terrifying efficiency.  His partner falls to an unforeseen strike from Filburn, cloven almost fully in half.  

Morevek's charge is only slowed by his own over-urgency.  In his haste to be onward, he misjudges the next demon's steps and lunges where it would have been, were it moving as fast as he.  Fortunately, bolstered by Elrembriel's boon, the swordsman repeats his first performance, ending the dretch before it gets a chance to move.  

Then madness begins to envelop the demons.  Three of the remaining four close with Morevek in concert.  The Schir's halberd manages to strike true, despite Morevek's best efforts (_Morevek takes 17 damage_).  However, the magus makes it pay for it.  A demonic goat almost 4 feet tall at the shoulders lashes out with both front hooves and an unreasonably toothy maw.  Morevek not only turns aside the barrage, but manages to direct all three of them into the Schir- the final one at the demonic humanoid's throat.  With savage ferocity, one demon destroys another, while the hunchbacked abrikandilu does nothing worthy of note.  

The Vermlek burrowed into the ground when the Dretches fell, leaving only the Mehrim and Abrikandilu between the heroes and the horde.

Finally, the mess of demons visibly recoils from the huge figure of Iomedae.  Like ants trying to avoid rising water, they pour away from her visage, stumbling over one another in their madness.  Finally, another small band of demons pulls themselves from the mass to approach Morevek and Filburn.

Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 2, Filburn's Statistics*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 8, *HP* 59/59, *Speed* 30 ft. base
*AC* 21, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 6, *Will* 7, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +11 (2d6+18, 19-20/x3) (Arcane Strike, Black Blade, Power Attack, [Good])
[B +1 Chain Shirt[/B], *+1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, -1 Size, +2 Deflection vs Evil, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 26, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Conditions* Enlarge Person (6 minutes)
Protection from Evil (6 minutes)
Bull's Strength (6 minutes)
Paragon Surge (Power Attack) (6 minutes)
Terendelev's Scale of Retribution (Align Weapon (Good)) (6 minutes)
Black Blade Strike (1 Minute)

*Spoiler: Spoken in Aklo due to Filburn's Tongues Curse*
Show

"Push hard! Don't get surrounded!"

As he calls out in the strange, foreign tongue that possesses him during combat, Filburn uses his magically increased mass to barrel into the enemy, deliberately moving close enough to the demons that he exposes himself to attack (but also ensuring they cannot avoid his reach as they move). Then he swings his enlarged, matte-black blade in a sweeping arc at the most threatening demon nearby before digging deep and slicing again with a backswing!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Move to V17-W18 in such a way that he avoids incurring AoOs from anything that lacks reach.
First Attack: (1d20+11)[*19*] to hit, (1d20+11)[*14*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+18)[*24*] [Good], magic, slashing damage, +(4d6+36)[*50*] critical strike damage

Swift action to use the Mythic Power Champion's Strike (Sudden Attack)  to attack a second time (with other advantages):
Attack: (1d20+12)[*17*] or (1d20+12)[*22*] to hit (select the higher roll), (1d20+11)[*30*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+18)[*21*] [Good], damage, +(4d6+36)[*50*] critical strike damage (all damage bypasses damage resistance) 

AoO (note increased reach due to his size): (1d20+11)[*15*] to hit, (1d20+11)[*15*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+18)[*25*] [Good], magic, slashing damage, +(4d6+36)[*52*] critical strike damage

----------


## MuffinMan

> The cleric immediately recognizes Aurora- almost, kneeling on the oddly misshapen ground.  Somehow, he _knows_ its her, but she looks different.  She holds the same hammer and wears the same plate, but something in her presence seems off- almost as if she's possessed, or reanimated dead. ...  The other figure is even more familiar- the very same witch who cast a small army of demons into the wardstone chamber less than a week ago stands before Aurora.  
> 
> They appear to be talking, and don't immediately notice Waylan's presence.


"_It's Aurora! I see her!_" Waylan whispers urgently through the _message_ spell. "_And someone else - the demoness Areelu! I'm going to get their attention..._"

He knocks an arrows an takes aim at the demoness before he speaks. "*Aurora! We're here to help you! Stand and fight!*" Then he looses his arrow from on high.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Speech, plus full attack against Vorlesh. Mythic rapid shot + haste = 3 cold iron arrows at full BAB:

Effects: Weapon Focus, Bless, Aspect of the Falcon, Weapon of Awe, Deadly Aim, Mythic Haste, Mythic Rapid Shot, Hawkeye (1st attack only)

attack (1d20+15)[*31*], damage (1d8+6)[*11*] cold iron, cc (1d20+12)[*14*] (19-20/x3), cdmg (2d8+12)[*22*]
attack (1d20+12)[*18*], damage (1d8+6)[*7*] cold iron, cc (1d20+12)[*19*] (19-20/x3), cdmg (2d8+12)[*21*]
attack (1d20+12)[*19*], damage (1d8+6)[*8*] cold iron, cc (1d20+12)[*17*] (19-20/x3), cdmg (2d8+12)[*18*]

Also up but not relevant for attacks: Protection from evil

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 65 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 22 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +5 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek hisses in surprise and pain as the halberd strikes true... but he grins in vicious satisfaction as his feinting lean towards the foe fools the other demon into ferociously dispatching his fellow demon! Somehow pausing to concentrate in the fracas, the swordsman _wills_ arcane energy into his already-gleaming blade, which flickers wickedly in the alien light of the demonic plane.

Darting _into_ the crowd of lesser demons, the swordsman attempts to weave between their weapons, claws, and maws before lashing out with his own, smokily gleaming blade!


*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift: Arcane point to give weapon +1 AND Keen for 1 minute.
Free Action: Activate Daredevil Boots for +5 to Acrobatics checks to avoid AoOs.
Free Move action: Attempt to move to X17 (or somewhere similar to provide/enjoy flanking for/with Filburn) using Acrobatics: (1d20+15)[*16*]
If Morevek can tell that a flankable demon would be poorly able to defend against such an effort, he will deliberately attempt to move through its space. Knowledge (Planes): (1d20)[*8*] to recognize such a foe? *If successful, +2 on attacks vs that foe (and prioritize that foe until dead).*
Begin a FRA using Spell Combat. *If Morevek benefits from flanking* he will use Piranha Strike to increase damage by 4; if not, he will not use Piranha strike (Attack rolls below should be valid, *but add 4 damage if flanking*.)

Attack 1: (1d20+10)[*21*], CC: (1d20+10)[*16*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*6*] slashing plus (1d6)[*6*] negative energy; Fort save vs DC *17* or 1 str damage.
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*10*] slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] negative energy and 1 str damage.

Attack 2: (1d20+10)[*19*], CC: (1d20+10)[*19*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*13*] slashing plus (1d6)[*6*] negative energy; Fort save vs DC *17* or 1 str damage.
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*10*] slashing plus (1d6)[*6*] negative energy and 1 str damage.

Concentration Check to cast Touch of Fatigue defensively without provoking AoOs: (1d20+14)[*34*] vs DC *15*

Attack 3: (1d20+10)[*28*], CC: (1d20+10)[*28*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*7*] slashing plus Fort save vs DC *16* or fatigued for 6 rds.
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*11*] slashing.

*Spoiler: AoO, if applicable*
Show

Attack 3: (1d20+10)[*16*], CC: (1d20+10)[*23*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*6*] slashing plus Fort save vs DC *16* or fatigued for 6 rds *If ToF not expended in original attack.*
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*9*] slashing.


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 4, *HP* 65/48, *Speed* 60
*AC* 31, *Touch* 22, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 8, *Will* 7, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Shield, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Mage Armor: +4 Armor, ~5 hours?
Shield: +4 Shield AC, ~6 minutes
Arcane Point spent: +1 and Keen to weapon, 9 rds remaining
Mythic Haste: +1 atk, +1 dodge AC, Reflex, Extra attack on FRA, double move speed, 1 extra Move action per round, 4 rds remaining
Touch of Fatigue charge potentially held if attack(s) miss.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"It's Areelu Vorlesh! She has Aurora prisoner again!" Elrembriel swiftly relays the message from Waylan to the rest of the group. Frowning in concentration, she focuses on her illusion. Out there, the huge angel flies forward, closer to the center of the throng of demons, still hovering well above their heads, and making great sweeps with her sword. A more attentive observer than the demons might notice that the blade passes well over the heads of her foes.

"Flee, hateful FOOLS! Or my sword will cut you down like WEED!"

*Spoiler*
Show

No move. Standard action, concentrate on Major Image to make it move and continue to talk. It flies to U12/V13.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 71 / 71 *Speed* 60 ft & 1 extra move action *Init* 6 *AC* 17 (19 vs chaotic creatures) *Fort* 7 *Ref* 7 *Will* 8 (+2 to all saves vs chaotic attacks) *CMB* +2 *BAB* 3 *Acid splash* +6 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +2 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 13 (1) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Powers/day: Mythic Power 3/5, Prescience 8/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 2/3

Active spells: Mythic Haste (6 rounds), Major Image (3 rounds + concentration), Mage Armor (6 h), Message (60 min), Heightened Awareness (60 min), Mirror Image (6 min, 3 images as rolled in OOC), Magic Circle against Chaos (60 min), See Invisibility (60 min) and Terendelev's protection (cold and electricity resistance 30, 190 min)

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn dashes forward, blindingly pressing his oversized frame into the gap.  With a quick series of slashes, another one of the goat-like fiends finds itself in pieces, the nothingness calling.  

Waylan puts a trio of arrows in flight, and finds himself stunned when all three miss their mark.  Two plunge into the mass without clearly discernible results.  The third seems to fly true, but shatters against nothing, several feet from the witch-turned-demon.  The arrow does earn her attention, however.  The woman looks up at the flying cleric and smiles.  *Spoiler: Areelu Vorlesh*
Show



She eyes Waylan, and the young cleric feels her peering deeper into his soul than anything he has ever known.  He is _open_ to her, in a way that is impossible to fully understand, much less describe.  She speaks, and though it's a whisper in the roar of a hurricane of combat, he hears her in his mind clear as day.  "Ah, yes.  The offspring.  It's unfortunate that I don't need you.  For you."  Somehow, Waylan steels himself.  Then a rush of excruciating pain floods his senses.  His hands dry and crack, deep enough to bleed- yet somehow the blood doesn't spill (_Waylan takes 32 damage_).*Spoiler: Spellcraft DC 23*
Show

He was just targeted by the spell horrid wilting.  He passed the fortitude save.


Morevek clumsily (for him) tumbles past the Goat demon, Abrikandilu, and both Dretches.  Despite a brief opening, the Mehrim (goat demon) fails to capitalize, biting on air where the swordsman briefly was.  His arm remains true, and his blade keen.  Another pair of dretches find their footsteps ushered into oblivion.

And the mass of demons continues to flee Elrembriel's figment.  Unwilling or unable to test themselves against it, they part, making clear a path for the rest of the heroes to see the center of the mass.  A few particularly ambitious quasits fly upward from the throng, lashing out with their tiny, vile daggers.  For the moment, there isn't any clear consequence.

Amidst the chaos, Aurora raises her head.  The features remain hers, but the eyes are so dark.  She scowls, apparently failing to recognize Waylan's words or perhaps the cleric himself.  After a moment, she begins struggling to her feet, but it's clear that it is, indeed a struggle.  Whatever else may have befallen her in the past few days, she is visibly so exhausted that movement seems beyond her.

From his new position, Filburn finds himself exposed to the furies of a few of the demons, now between himself and the portal.  One of the goat demons displays intimidating awareness, as it creeps around the grand arcanist, to use his bulk against him.  He manages to avoid the creature's teeth, but takes a pair of glancing blows from its hooves (_for 17 total damage_).  Once more, Morevek makes the demons look like fools, casually batting aside or narrowly evading halberd strokes from Schir that lack his grace.

Finally, a pair of the demonic assassins you met in the Gray garrison extricate themselves from the horde (Babaus).  They grin wickedly as they approach.  

Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 3, Filburn's Statistics*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 8, *HP* 42/59, *Speed* 30 ft. base
*AC* 21, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 6, *Will* 7, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +11 (2d6+18, 19-20/x3) (Arcane Strike, Black Blade, Power Attack, [Good])
* +1 Chain Shirt*, *+1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, -1 Size, +2 Deflection vs Evil, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 26, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Conditions* Enlarge Person (6 minutes)
Protection from Evil (6 minutes)
Bull's Strength (6 minutes)
Paragon Surge (Power Attack) (6 minutes)
Terendelev's Scale of Retribution (Align Weapon (Good)) (6 minutes)
Black Blade Strike (8/10 rounds)

*Spoiler: Spoken in Aklo due to Filburn's Tongues Curse*
Show

"Watch the flanks! We've got their attention down here..."

Filburn spits some words as he recognizes the close quarters and begins attacking the enemies with more focus, aiming less to barrel through them and more to deal with the ones in reach. With a wordless cry he strikes again, twice, trying to fight off those he can.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Filburn will first attack the Schir demons, then the Babaus (if given the choice).

First Attack: (1d20+11)[*17*] to hit, (1d20+11)[*19*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+18)[*22*] [Good], magic, slashing damage, +(4d6+36)[*55*] critical strike damage

Swift action to use the Mythic Power Champion's Strike (Sudden Attack)  to attack a second time (with other advantages):
Attack: (1d20+12)[*22*] or (1d20+12)[*27*] to hit (select the higher roll), (1d20+12)[*14*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+18)[*24*] [Good], damage, +(4d6+36)[*56*] critical strike damage (all damage bypasses damage resistance) 

AoO (note increased reach due to his size): (1d20+11)[*20*] to hit, (1d20+11)[*22*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+18)[*27*] [Good], magic, slashing damage, +(4d6+36)[*52*] critical strike damage

----------


## MuffinMan

Somehow the magic keeping Waylan aloft does not falter, even though he is wracked with surprise and pain. After what seems like an eternity his vision clears enough to discern Aurora again - now on her feet but making no hurry to engage the demoness. "_Erastil, give me strength!_" he whispers as he quickly casts a spell, bolstering his physical might. Then he slings his bow over his shoulder and swoops down, attempting to seize Aurora and lift her clear of the mass of demons! "*I'm coming! Give me your arm!*"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cast Bull's Strength on self, increasing STR to 16.

Intention is to fly down to Aurora, grab her, and then fly diagonally up and back towards the portal.

Movement speed is 60ft fly + 50ft haste - 20ft heavy load = 90ft. With two move actions thanks to Mythic Haste we have 180ft to work with.

It's 60ft down to get Aurora. Then, flying 120ft at 30 degree angle would result in ~100ft horizontal movement and ~60ft vertical movement. So IF all goes according to plan, Waylan and Aurora end up around X/29, 60ft above the ground. But that's a big if.  :Small Eek: 

Effects:  Effects: Weapon Focus, Bless, Aspect of the Falcon, Weapon of Awe, Deadly Aim, Mythic Haste, Mythic Rapid Shot, Hawkeye, Protection From Evil, Bull's Strength

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 33 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 22 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +7 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (3) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's sweeping motion carries him in a full circle, as bits of demon drift to the ever-shifting surface of the battlefield. Noting with imperceptibly narrowed eyes the wily demon having circled to Filburn's flank, the slender swordsman suddenly adopts a casual, careless posture and begins to gesture nonchalantly with his free hand, almost as though inviting the demons around him to retaliate. Then, as abruptly as his dance-like strikes were paused, they resume...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift action to spend a Mythic point to activate Deadly Dodge: +4 AC and redirecting attacks on him that miss.

Full Round Action: Begin Spell Combat by casting Grease on squares W15/16. *Morevek is not casting defensively.* He is in fact deliberately inviting AoOs from the demons, hoping to inspire them to kill each other. Focusing attacks on a weakened demon (if present) or another demon near the thick of it (to soak as many hits as possible).

After AoOs are resolved, Morevek will 5ft step to 5,18 and attack the Abrikandilu to benefit from flanking. He will activate Piranha Strike for -2 attack, and if he succeeds in hitting any foe this round, he will attempt a free Intimidate check; let's presume it to be a scathingly delivered criticism of their stupidity and weakness.

*Rolls below do not include flanking.* If a crit is confirmed against a not-particularly-weakened foe, Morevek will spend 2 points of his Arcane pool to increase the crit multiplier by 1.

Attack 1: (1d20+8)[*19*]; CC (1d20+8)[*13*] for x2 on 23+
Damage: (1d8+9)[*17*] slashing; (1d8+9)[*15*] crit damage
Intimidate check (rolled in OOC): *22*

Attack 2: (1d20+8)[*15*]; CC (1d20+8)[*10*] for x2 on 23+
Damage: (1d8+9)[*10*] slashing; (1d8+9)[*12*] crit damage
Intimidate check (rolled in OOC): *27*

*Spoiler: AoO, if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+8)[*26*]; CC (1d20+8)[*16*] for x2 on 23+
Damage: (1d8+9)[*16*] slashing; (1d8+9)[*12*] crit damage
Intimidate check (rolled in OOC): *34*


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 4, *HP* 65/48, *Speed* 60
*AC* 35, *Touch* 26, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 8, *Will* 7, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Shield, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Mage Armor: +4 Armor, ~5 hours?
Shield: +4 Shield AC, ~6 minutes
Arcane Point spent: +1 and Keen to weapon, 8 rds remaining
Mythic Haste: +1 atk, +1 dodge AC, Reflex, Extra attack on FRA, double move speed, 1 extra Move action per round, 3 rds remaining
Deadly Dodge: +4 AC, redirect attacks that miss him to adjacent foes
Piranha Strike: -2 attack, +4 damage this round

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel sees Aurora and her captor in the distance, notes the failure of Waylan's arrows, but she can't see any physical barrier there, even with her magically enhanced senses. _If Waylan can't pick her up, what then?_ She decides to hinder the demons, in an attempt to keep the path as clear as possible for her friends.

"Qu'ici survienne le brouillard
Une fois perdus dans la mélasse
Cette horde de salopards
Vous laissera, j'espère, la place!"


... And a thick cloud of fog rises up from the ground, to hide her companions from most of the demons on the right side to the battlefield.

Meanwhile, the immense angel above continues waving her massive sword and making loud, but empty threads.

*Spoiler*
Show

Elrembriel drops her concentration, so her illusion will continue to act, but no longer move, for this round and the 2 next ones.

No move. Standard action, cast Fog Cloud, centred on AA13-AB14.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 71 / 71 *Speed* 60 ft & 1 extra move action *Init* 6 *AC* 17 (19 vs chaotic creatures) *Fort* 7 *Ref* 7 *Will* 8 (+2 to all saves vs chaotic attacks) *CMB* +2 *BAB* 3 *Acid splash* +6 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +2 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 13 (1) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Powers/day: Mythic Power 3/5, Prescience 8/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 2/3

Active spells: Mythic Haste (6 rounds), Major Image (3 rounds + concentration), Mage Armor (6 h), Message (60 min), Heightened Awareness (60 min), Mirror Image (6 min, 3 images as rolled in OOC), Magic Circle against Chaos (60 min), See Invisibility (60 min) and Terendelev's protection (cold and electricity resistance 30, 190 min)

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn lashes out, concerned for the potential that the party might soon be getting surrounded.  His first swing suffers as a result, but through the mythic power conveyed by the world stone, he lashes out again- this time connecting and deeply wounding one of the goat-headed demons.

Morevek executes a particularly deft strategy, and is rewarded by several injuries to the demonic denizens.  None manages to fell one of their own allies, but none of them escape unhurt.  Then he dodges between a pair of them, driving his sword into their flanks.  Another pair of demons (Abrikandilu and Schir) fall.

Elrembriel conjures a think bank of fog from the ground beneath the demons' feet.  Perhaps consequently, as the demons approach and attack (one dretch dies to an AoO), none of them manage to connect.  

Meanwhile, Waylan makes a daring rescue attempt.  Bolstered by his own God's gift of flight and Elrembriels nearly unreasonable haste, the cleric lands, scoops an arm under Aurora and begins to rise.  Even as he flies away, the witches voice appears in his mind once more.  "Oh, I think not.  She still has much to answer for."  

A simple word from the witch seems to sap the party of much of their strength *Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Filburn's_ Bull's Strength_, Waylan's _Fly_ and Morevek's _Mage armor_ have all just been dispelled, along with the majority of the Elrembriel's _fog cloud_ (she can't _quite_ reach the center to dispel the effect, but it is suppressed within _her_ 20-foot burst).
.  Then, as Waylan begins to fall to the ground, a brilliant ray of colored energy lances out from the demoness.  Waylan almost drops Aurora immediately, as his muscles wither and atrophy in an instant (_He takes a 10 str penalty from a ray of enfeeblement)_.  As they land, he finds himself in a similar position to Aurora- almost unable to move, and suddenly her apparent apathy makes a little more sense.  

If that weren't enough, a pair of huge (mechanically large) locust-like demons climb from the mass.  Easily 12-feet long, one nonetheless takes _wing_ to rise above its companions and charge.  Vorlesh also demonstrates that her wings are not merely for show.  She takes to the air, but stays near her army.

Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 4, Filburn's Statistics*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 8, *HP* 42/59, *Speed* 60 ft. (30 ft. base)
*AC* 21, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 6, *Will* 7, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +9 (2d6+18, 19-20/x3) (Arcane Strike, Black Blade, Power Attack, [Good])
* +1 Chain Shirt*, *+1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, -1 Size, +2 Deflection vs Evil, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Conditions* Expeditious Retreat (previously cast, probably 5 minutes left)
Enlarge Person (6 minutes)
Protection from Evil (6 minutes)
Paragon Surge (Power Attack) (6 minutes)
Terendelev's Scale of Retribution (Align Weapon (Good)) (6 minutes)
Black Blade Strike (7/10 rounds)

*Spoiler: Spoken in Aklo due to Filburn's Tongues Curse*
Show

"Time to go!"

With a curt statement Filburn pauses. Then he pivots and boldly pushes past the demon in the way to reach the downed cleric and paladin. Once there he picks them both up, taking advantage of his prodigious size (and only slightly decreased strength) and begins to carry them towards safety!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Delay action until all debuffs to enemies are applied to minimize AoOs taken.

Filburn will move so that he is adjacent to both Waylan and Aurora/Grace, avoiding as many AoOs as he can with his 60 ft. movement speed. I think V21-W22 looks about right.

He will then grab both Waylan and Aurora. Picking up an object is a move action - due to his increased size can Filburn scoop them both up if he isn't worried about being gentle?

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel's heart jumps with hope and joy when the brave Waylan grabs Aurora and flies back, but sinks in dread when she sees the power of the witch's reaction. "Grab them and get back, quick! I'll try to slow them down!" she whispers over the Message channel.

She feels, once more, the incredible power surge through her whole body, her pale blonde hair now blue with the glow of eldritch light. Her fingernails glows in the same color, and so do her eyes as she calls:

"Je n'en ai pas fini avec la météo
Ils n'aiment pas la brume, voilà un peu de neige
En espérant bien qu'elle les rendra tout patauds  
Que penserez-vous de mon petit sortilège?"


Starting over the flying enemies' heads, but lower than the immense angel's waist, a new, broader cloud comes into existence out of thin air! It is sleet this time, and it makes vision just as hard as the fog, even though it covers a much greater area.

After this, the young elf girl starts one of her long incantations...

*Spoiler*
Show

Free action, Prescience (1d20)[*2*] (- if 12 or better, use it as a roll for a saving throw if one is needed this round)

No move. Swift action use 1 mythic power point for Wild Arcana, casting Sleet Storm, centred on AC9-AD10 (40-ft radius!). The zone is only 20-ft high, so she'll center it at the altitude of the flying enemies (between 15 ft and 35 ft of altitude).

Full round casting, Summon Monster III

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 71 / 71 *Speed* 60 ft & 1 extra move action *Init* 6 *AC* 17 (19 vs chaotic creatures) *Fort* 7 *Ref* 7 *Will* 8 (+2 to all saves vs chaotic attacks - edited, since protection from chaos doesn't stack with the cloak of resistance) *CMB* +2 *BAB* 3 *Acid splash* +6 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +2 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 13 (1) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Powers/day: Mythic Power 2/5, Prescience 7/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 2/3

Active spells: Mythic Haste (2 rounds left), Major Image (1 round left), Mage Armor (6 h), Message (60 min), Heightened Awareness (60 min), Mirror Image (6 min, 3 images as rolled in OOC), Magic Circle against Chaos (60 min), See Invisibility (60 min) and Terendelev's protection (cold and electricity resistance 30, 190 min)

----------


## JWallyR

Noting the sudden arrival and precipitous drop of Waylan, carrying a slumped figure he can only assume to be their recovered ally, Morevek clicks his heels together, darting and rolling _away_ from the cluster of demons. Freed from the imminent threat of retaliation, he murmurs words of spell casting, and makes a throwing gesture toward them, causing a burst of blinding, glittering dust to explode within their ranks!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Free action: Click Heels to activate Daredevil boots for +5 Acrobatics
Move action: Acrobatics (1d20+15)[*18*] to move to Y20 without incurring AoOs.
Standard action: use a Spell-scar "scroll" of Glitterdust, targeting roughly Y17 (not sure on the shape) to blind as many of them as possible, *preferring targets in range to AoO Filburn*.
Will save is DC *18*

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 4, *HP* 65/48, *Speed* 60
*AC* 27, *Touch* 22, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 8, *Will* 7, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Shield, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Shield: +4 Shield AC, ~6 minutes
Arcane Point spent: +1 and Keen to weapon, 7 rds remaining
Mythic Haste: +1 atk, +1 dodge AC, Reflex, Extra attack on FRA, double move speed, 1 extra Move action per round, 2 rds remaining

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan hits the ground at an awkward angle, trying to protect both Aurora and his bow from the worst of the impact. Kestros screeches indignantly and moves to fly towards the demoness - only a sharp command from Waylan holds it back. The former clergyman struggles to his feet before weaving a spell on the paladin. "_Ughn_ - I see now. Come on, Aurora - move your legs! The portal is just up ahead." He leading the way in a weak half-jog, moving as quickly as his enervated muscles will allow. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Waylan will cast dispel magic on _Aurora_, trying to target the _ray of enfeeblement_ effect:
dispel check (1d20+6)[*21*] vs DC of 11 + spell's caster level

Then double-move towards the gate, slowing down as necessary to stay with Aurora.

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 33 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 22 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +7 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (3) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0) 


Aspect of the Falcon
Protection from Evil
Bless
Weapon of Awe
Mythic Haste
Fly

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn and Morevek begin to make good on their escape in earnest.  For the most part, it seems they will do so unscathed, but one of the demonic assassins manages to make _very_ good with its spear (Morevek takes a crit AoO for 35 damage).  In the next moments, he weaves an incantation and is rewarded by the sudden floundering of _all_ of the nearby demons.  Only the recently exposed Derakni and the Mehraim (it was outside the area) seem to be acting with their full capabilities in the wake of the cascade of brilliant particles.  

Elrembriel calls down a storm of sleet between Areelu and her prey, for the moment separating Waylan and Aurora from the demons.  As the pair hobbles wearily away, the earth begins to tear and heave in front of them.  With a great screech, the firmaments of the abyss shatter into the air, revealing a huge (mechanically) demon, perhaps as much as twenty feet tall between themselves and the portal. *Spoiler: The glabrezu*
Show


  With a sudden cry, Queen Galfrey steps into the Abyss.  Eyes aglow with righteous fury, her voice cuts through the din, *"I think not, fiend!"*  Her sword, likewise ablaze, draws all eyes (at least those who can see past the blizzard) to her, as she raises it against the newfound threat.  

For the moment, the demon recognizes her as the greater threat, and turns its attention away from the fleeing Aurora and Waylan.  It hammers down its heavy pincers on Galfrey, who avoids one and takes another on her shield- the impact driving her gauntlets two full inches into the semi-stone floor.  She responds in kind, drawing a gruesome gash of thick black ichor from the creature's muscled midsection.  It takes a moment, but she manages to drive the demon off to one side.  There's no way to avoid the glabrezu's reach, but at least his focus is diverted.

The derakni fly forward, out of the sleet storm, unleashing a mesmerizing drone.  Like a hideous, contra-bass locust swarm, the vibrations creep through the ground, your armor, the air and everything else, drowning out your thoughts.  *Spoiler: Unfortunate things result*
Show

Morevek passed his saves, and is immune to the confusion effect of these demons.  He gets an AoO on the one that flew past him and landed beside Filburn.
Waylan failed one.  He must spend this turn "dealing 1d8+ str (lol) damage to himself with an item in hand.  He will act normally not this round, but next.
Filburn failed one.  He does nothing but babble incoherently this turn, and can act as normal afterward.
Elrembriel was out of range of the effect, for now.
  One of the two locust demons lands adjacent to Filburn and stings him for (11 damage).  The other stays airborne, and fires a sickly ray at Elrembriel.  She "gains" 3 negative levels.

Finally, Areelu Vorlesh flies clear of the sleet storm, and smirks as she looks down on the madness.  "Delicious," she purrs, as she spreads her arms wide in an arcane gesture.  (Morevek and Waylan take 4 nonlethal damage and are sickened. Filburn saved.)

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Voici un nouvel ange de lumière, 
Un soutien, un espoir qui saura
Contre la mort, la peur et la guerre,
Sauver notre chère... "

Elrembriel gasps for air when the ray hits her squarely in the chest, her spellcasting cut midway through. In front of her, a scene of terror beyond her worst dreams unfold, beings of pure evil and enormous malevolent power spring from the ground and rise in the air, eager to obliterate her and her friends. She senses the continuing surge of divine strength still coming through her body, but knows that it will not last long. A weak "Get out now... Please..." is her urgent, whispered plea to her comrades. In the distance, her illusory celestial continues with increasingly aimless threatening gestures and taunts... 

She hesitates on the verge of panic, her first instinct to just use her magic to disappear from everyone's view. But she sees Aurora's exhausted face, so close, so far... _Do... Not.. Give up!_ In a desperate move to buy just a little more time for her companions, she haltingly steps forward, her tiny voice rising again over the tumult.

"J'ai ouï dire par les grands sages
Que cet être n'aime pas le froid
Voyons si mon apprentissage
Tient l'épreuve du combat!"

With all her remaining strength, she throws something in the air, a ball of snow and ice that becomes somehow bigger and faster as it flies towards the disgusting locust demon. Immediately, and with even greater urgency, she starts another incantation, one that brings the light emanating from her to a nearly painful level of brightness.

"Le thème aujourd'hui, c'est l'hiver
Vent et grêlons ici sont rares
Qu'ils nous mettent alors à couvert
Et à l'abri des regards!"

Another storm of sleet and snow erupts in mid-air, with a lower ceiling this time, just over her friends' heads, obscuring the entire area.

*Spoiler*
Show

Free action, Prescience (1d20)[*7*] (- if 12 or better, use it as a roll for a saving throw if one is needed this round)

Move 5ft forward to W31

Standard action, cast Snowball (defensively, since I suspect she might be in reach of the glabrezu - yikes...)
Concentration DC17 (1d20+12)[*26*] (includes the -3 for negative levels)
Ranged touch attack at the derakni in Y23-Z24: (1d20+3)[*20*] (includes the -3 for negative levels) for (5d6)[*15*] - EDIT: actually 4d6 for *10* total, rolled in OOC - cold damage , cc(23) (1d20+3)[*17*] cd (5d6)[*18*]
CL check vs SR (includes the -3 for negative levels): best of 2 rolls thanks to Eldritch Breach, (1d20+5)[*24*] and (1d20+5)[*12*]
If the derakni takes damage, it needs to make a Fort save DC17 or be staggered for 1 round. 
The odds of this to work are amazingly low, but hey, desperate times!

Swift action use 1 mythic power point for Wild Arcana, casting Sleet Storm (as a swift action I don't think this can provoke an AoO), centered on W24-X25 (40-ft radius), between 10 ft and 30 ft of altitude. This should hopefully force any flying demon to land in order to attack, unless Vorlesh takes the time to dispel it.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 (3 negative levels)_ *Alignment* N *HP* 56 / 56 (normal max HP is 71) 
*Speed* 60 ft & 1 extra move action *Init* 6 
*AC* 17 (19 vs chaotic creatures) *Touch AC* 13 (15 vs chaotic creatures) 
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +4 *Will* +5 (includes the -3 for negative levels) 
*CMB* +2 *BAB* +3 
*Acid splash* +3 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2) (includes the -3 for negative levels)
*Dagger, cold iron* -1 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2) (includes the -3 for negative levels)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 13 (1) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)

*Powers/day*: Mythic Power 1/5, Prescience 6/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 2/3

*Active spells*: Mythic Haste (1 round left), Major Image (ends at the end of this round), Mage Armor (6 h), Message (60 min), Heightened Awareness (60 min), Mirror Image (6 min, 3 images as rolled in OOC), Magic Circle against Chaos (60 min), See Invisibility (60 min) and Terendelev's protection (cold and electricity resistance 30, 190 min)

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan is in the middle of readying his bow when the maddening drone of the demon swarm pierces his senses. Suddenly he is overcome by the sensation of demonic insects crawling all over his skin beneath his armor and clothes, and his thoughts give way to panic. "Agh! They're everywhere! Get them off of me! Help! Help!" As he exclaims he is thrashing at his own limbs in an effort to exterminate the imaginary bugs, dealing very real damage in the process.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Deal (1d8-2)[*3*] damage to self and... I think that's it.  :Small Sigh: 

"Sickened" isn't reflected in this statblock, but it's a thing.
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 26 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 22 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +2 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (-2) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek gasps in pain, his dark-pool eyes widening as the blood from his wounds trickles into his linen clothing. His wide-eyed gaze frantically flits between the demon witch and her allies, and he freezes for a heartbeat.

Suddenly, his face twists into a visage of fury every bit as demonic as the foes that surround them. Sputtering out curses and epithets, the swordsman darts out of the reach of the large demon before him, looping around to rejoin the clerics and wizards that hold the line. "Must... must _think_..." he mutters to himself, rubbing his free hand worriedly against his forehead.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Withdraw action. By my math he can loop around the _back_ entry to where the portal is (assuming that's a valid path...) to W31. Otherwise... move as close to the "front" entry as he can without being in range of the Glabrezu.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 4, *HP* 13/65, *Speed* 80
*AC* 27, *Touch* 22, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 6, *Will* 5, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Shield, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Shield: +4 Shield AC, ~6 minutes
Arcane Point spent: +1 and Keen to weapon, 6 rds remaining
Mythic Haste: +1 atk, +1 dodge AC, Reflex, Extra attack on FRA, 80 move speed, 1 extra Move action per round, 1 rds remaining
Sickened: -2 atk, damage, saves, skills, and ability checks

----------


## BelGareth

Grace was done, she looked up at the queen, or...demonness, or whatever she was, she stood like a regal statue on the precipice of the bow, as if she steered the chaos with her looks. 

Almost entranced, she was trying to listen to the words that were coming out the demoness' mouth, but _something_ was wrong, what was that noise? The seething throng split for a second, and she saw some...people coming towards her, who in the nine were those people? they looked familiar, did she know them....

She shook her head as if to rid her of the cobwebs, cradling it in a hand as the other held onto the hammer whose head rested on the strange floor before the demons. 

Something was so _wrong_, and a small quiet voice within her spoke _'Move!'_

Confused, and barely able to stand, she frowned, but, she obeyed, and stood up, raising the eyebrow of the queen. Which was when the madman grabbed her from out of the sky, and took her off, all she knew, all she thought of, all she _desired_, was to hold on! And she did, what little strength she had, she held as fast as she could, it wasn't the demon skull smashing strength she once had, not the divine power that she wielded with the continuous thrumming of her hammer slaying those around her, but the strength of a mortal who knew she had to escape. 

And then she was on the ground again, she looked up to her savior, or whoever it was, and placed a palm upon his arm, calm as the eye of the storm, letting the divine energies heal his wounds, as if saying, 'thank you'.

*Spoiler*
Show


Lay on hands *Heal* - (3d6)[*11*]
Removes Fatigued and Dazed status effects.

----------


## Farmerbink

The moments feel like hours as the horde of demons descends.  As Morevek and Elrembriel watch from the portal's opening, Filburn and Waylan seem visibly overcome by _something._  Their frantic flight comes to a sudden halt as they appear to forget where they are and what they're doing.  Though it lasts only for a moment, it is plenty of time for the Derakni to pounce and the Babaus to prowl up behind them.  

The demons, for their part, seem to be savoring the moment.  They lick their lips with long, mottled and vaguely mammalian tongues.  The Schir demonstrate a more... feral sort of arousal- all the more terrifying for its hideousness and utterly unleashed fury.  

Between one blink and the next opening of the eye, Areelu Vorlesh appears in their midst, beneath the swirling torrent of sleet and snow that rages overhead.  Standing between Filburn, Aurora, and Waylan and any semblance of safety, she eyes the confused and weakened heroes with... amusement?  For the first time she speaks aloud, and it's immediately apparent that the demons are fully, 100% an extension of her will.  Though they could strike, and no doubt destroy all three heroes, they stay their weapons and claws.  Even the glabrezu, seemingly ignored behind the witch has taken up a defensive stance and is retreating from Galfrey rather than trying to hold its position.  

"Dearest Aurora," she purrs.  "Do remember what we've discussed."  

As one, the demons step aside.  

Inexplicably, they champ and stomp in place as Filburn and Waylan recover their senses.  Aurora remains too weak to walk under her own power, and has to rely almost totally on the swordsman just to take wavering steps towards the portal.  

The witch smiles.  "I'll be seeing you, dear."

----------


## MuffinMan

Though shocked at the demons' forbearance, Waylan wastes no extra time in considering it. "_Here - give me hand with her!_" he grunts urgently to Filburn as he throws one of Aurora's arms around his shoulder. Then, keeping his eyes on the demons as much as possible, he sets off in a halting, limping shuffle back towards the safety of the portal - and the Material Plain.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 6, Filburn's Statistics*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 8, *HP* 31/59, *Speed* 60 ft. (30 ft. base)
*AC* 21, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 6, *Will* 7, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +9 (2d6+18, 19-20/x3) (Arcane Strike, Black Blade, Power Attack, [Good])
* +1 Chain Shirt*, *+1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, -1 Size, +2 Deflection vs Evil, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Conditions* Expeditious Retreat (previously cast, probably 5 minutes left)
Enlarge Person (6 minutes)
Protection from Evil (6 minutes)
Paragon Surge (Power Attack) (6 minutes)
Terendelev's Scale of Retribution (Align Weapon (Good)) (6 minutes)
Black Blade Strike (5/10 rounds)

"Ugh..." groans Filburn as his head clears. His weapon now sheathed and the confusion ended, Filburn doesn't take any more time to consider the remaining threats. He promptly picks up Waylan and Aurora and makes a break for the portal and presumed safety.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Pick up both Waylan and Aurora and retreat expeditiously. If possible, I would like to use this as a withdraw action, though that may not apply...

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Pleaaase... Move now!" is all that the desperate elf can utter through her arcane channel, to urge her friends to take advantage of the reprieve the demonic witch is now allowing them, for whatever foul reason of her own. She walks a few steps back towards the portal, keeping a keen eye on any movement from Areelu Vorlesh. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Free action, Prescience (1d20)[*8*] (- if 12 or better, use it as a roll for a saving throw if one is needed this round)

Standard action, ready an action to use her last mythic power point to cast Wall of Split Illumination. She will do this if she sees Vorlesh starting to cast anything. She will make the wall appear between Vorlesh and whatever she seems to be casting towards, or between Vorlesh and Aurora if a target can't de discerned. The shadowy side will be on Vorlesh's side, of course.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 (3 negative levels)_ *Alignment* N *HP* 56 / 56 (normal max HP is 71) 
*Speed* 60 ft & 1 extra move action *Init* 6 
*AC* 17 (19 vs chaotic creatures) *Touch AC* 13 (15 vs chaotic creatures) 
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +4 *Will* +5 (includes the -3 for negative levels) 
*CMB* +2 *BAB* +3 
*Acid splash* +3 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2) (includes the -3 for negative levels)
*Dagger, cold iron* -1 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2) (includes the -3 for negative levels)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 13 (1) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)

*Powers/day*: Mythic Power 1/5, Prescience 6/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 2/3

*Active spells*: Mythic Haste (1 round left), Major Image (ends at the end of this round), Mage Armor (6 h), Message (60 min), Heightened Awareness (60 min), Mirror Image (6 min, 3 images as rolled in OOC), Magic Circle against Chaos (60 min), See Invisibility (60 min) and Terendelev's protection (cold and electricity resistance 30, 190 min)

----------


## Farmerbink

In a fashion that feels agonizingly slow, Filburn collects both Aurora and Waylan and carries them from the abyss by main strength.  In what is undoubtedly the single most awkward experience of his life, he trudges between ranks and files of demons, each staring balefully at the meal denied them.  As he moves past Areelu, she takes up pace beside him, keeping up easily despite his height and lengthened stride.  "I remember you as well, mister Crow.  Your progenitor was greatly amusing."  She stops a few paces away, turning her attention now to the queen.  "I think she'll be in good hands with you.  Don't you agree, your _excellency?_"  

Without warning, Areelu lashes out, and Galfrey cries in agony.  With a cry, Elrembriel's spell flashes into existence between them, casting the demons into physical shadow while illuminating the queen, clutching her chest in desperate pain.  The last 10 feet to the portal feel like 100, as the demons suddenly burst forth.  Aravashnial's voice can dimly be heard, as if he's much further away than 30 feet, and on his mark, the portal evaporates.  The ringing laughter of Areelu Vorlesh, somehow simultaneously alluring and terrifying- echoes in the dim, torch-lit storage room.

On the stone floor of the basement of Defender's Heart, you take a tally.  Perhaps unsurprisingly, all things considered, one of the clerics assisting Aravahsnial lies still in a slowly growing pool of his life's blood.  The other has survived, but one arm the lesser for his troubles.  Queen Galfrey is sitting against the wall, breathing and bleeding heavily.  Something wracks her body with spasms and pain as she tries to put a good face on it.  As you watch, she calls upon Iomedae for sustenance, to less effect than might be desirable.  

Aurora lies still, almost comatose in Filburn's arms; blinking quickly as she tires to understand where she is.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> As he moves past Areelu, she takes up pace beside [Filburn], keeping up easily despite his height and lengthened stride.  "I remember you as well, mister Crow.  Your progenitor was greatly amusing."


*Spoiler: Spoken in Aklo due to Filburn's Curse*
Show

"My _progenitor_? You knew one of my parents!?"

Filburn blurts something out at the demonic witch, his surprise overwhelming any good judgement he may have otherwise had. When the violence ends suddenly and dramatically he stands still inside the basement room, breathing heavily and looking around. "We're back...and she _let us go_...that can't be good," he says, his voice modulated an octave lower than normal by his increased size. Showing no sign of strain or fatigue he continues to hold Waylan and Aurora gently in his arms until triage has been given to the queen and the two clerics. Only once a litter is ready for the two in his arms and medical aid is ready to be rendered does he carefully lower them down and give them over to their allies nearby.

As his enhanced size deflates and he returns to normal his expression remains haunted. His frequent tic has returned, only with much greater frequency. Filburn watches the people in the room react to the events of the last several minutes in silence and shock, barely reacting to anyone else should they address him. He's also one of the last to leave, turning back to stare intently at the wall where the portal opened into the Abyss with a look of mixed with fear and...something else...

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel wails out in pain. On her cheek, the ugly dark mark flashes, pulsating in the color of fresh blood. A reminder of her exposure, marked forever, awakened by her stint in the demonic realm.  

... And just like that, it is over. The portal vanishes. Back on the material plane, in the basement, the familiar faces. Creatures of flesh and blood, not magic and pure evil. Elrembriel stumbles, utterly drained of all energy. The pain on her face irradiates her entire body now, but its peak has passed.

She looks at Aurora, at the dead, the wounded. A life for a life, was it worth it? She gets next to her, on her knees, and tries to scrutinize her erstwhile mentor's eyes. "Oh, Aurora... It's me... Elrembriel. Do you remember?"

----------


## MuffinMan

"_I- I can stand..._" Waylan protests hoarsely, writhing free of Filburn's grasp. His knees buckle as he reaches the floor, though, nearly giving him the lie as he reaches for an earthen wall for support. "Erastil... preserve us..." he prays weakly as his hands glow with now-familiar divine radiance. He moves to address the wounded priests and Galfrey before turning his attention to Aurora.

*Spoiler: Healing*
Show

Convert 3 slots into Cure Serious Wounds and distribute them to whoever most visibly needs them. Also a lesser restoration towards Galfrey or Aurora, if he can diagnose what's ailing them.

If relevant, Heal (1d20+8)[*18*] to diagnose.

(This is mostly for RP purposes, as I believe we're out of the immediate threat of combat.)

----------


## BelGareth

Grace was surrounded, again. But this time, the nightmare had stopped, was this a different nightmare, a more pernicious one, with the facade of caring people, people who _knew_ her? 

She tried to shake herself, shake loose the cobwebs that were in her head, over her thoughts, she couldn't, she could barely move, her mind felt like a storm cloud was over it, surrounding it, at least there was no lightning she thought to herself, grimacing.

But who were these people, they looked so....familiar, friends from...when? Did she have a life before she was broken? Before her existence was pain, and death, and crushing demons in a never ending torment?

She looked around, at caring eyes peering at her, stone walls...no, this felt real, no matter what, this _felt_ real, this couldn't be imaginary, a dream concocted by some evil thing to manipulate it?

Could it?

Tears began to streak down her cheek as she closed her eyes against the reality she saw before her, it was too good to be true, and her eyes felt so heavy....

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek staggers through the corridor of beings whose visage is only _somewhat_ more abyssal than his own, toward the presumed safety of the material plane. As the hostilities threaten to renew, he leaps forward, desperately... and then the portal suddenly vanishes, and the howls and wails of demons and the cacophonous sounds of the abyssal plane _itself_ vanish with it. In the comparative quiet that follows, Morevek quickly analyzes the room, realizing that their mission _seems_ to have been a success... but not without cost.

Though his closest friends and allies seem to have managed to escape the demonic plane without loss of life or limb... Aurora seems barely to be alive, and in return for their aid, the clerics aiding Aravashnial have paid a dear, dear price. Looking from the one maimed cleric to the other who breathes no more, the slender swordsman _crumples_ to the floor, his beloved blade clattering, forgotten, to the stone. Morevek sobs, relief, anguish, and pure _fury_ mingling in the guttural, barking sound.

As the flood of emotions subsides, Morevek peels himself from the cold floor, the heaving of his chest in the depth of his breathing gone as quickly as they appeared; if not for the clear trails through the dirt, soot, and grime of the abyssal plane upon his face, his stony visage would give no hint of the wracking sorrow gripping the tiefling mere moments ago.

Standing slowly to his feet, he glides to Where Waylan is ministering to the other survivors, silently waiting his turn.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Morevek is certainly in need of healing. Precise amounts depend on how many rounds of the witch's spell are allowed to run their course.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Aurora... Aurora... Listen to me..." The young elf girl, drained and exhausted, finds the look in the paladin's eyes more worrying than any of the horrors she just witnessed. "Are you with us? You're back! Back... home. Well, at least, back in Defender's Heart. You remember Defender's Heart? And... Do you remember _Radiance_?" She points at the sword, lying on its stone pedestal. 

"That's how we found you. Through _Radiance_... I... believe... Iomedae didn't want you to be left down in this horrible place."

----------


## Farmerbink

*"I think she can hear you, Miss"* Queen Galfrey offers gently, from just behind Elrembriel's shoulder.  *"but cannot respond."*  The queen looks down on her compatriot paladin with an expression of empathy, mingled with her own pain that she stoically masters.  As you watch, she steels herself and gazes once more with the Sight of a Paladin.  Whatever she sees does little to bring relief to her features.  *"That witch, Areelu Vorlesh, is not lightly to be trifled with.  Aurora has been the sole target of her attentions for a time we cannot know."*  The queen's eyes darken.  *"I pray we were not too late."*

In the dry, cool basement, Queen Galfrey easily takes command of the staggered heroes.  *"Mistress Irabeth, send for healers, please.  Aravashnial, scrub the room.  There cannot be any lingering trace of the magic performed here."*  She turns to Waylan, already trying to see to others' needs before his own, and smiles a little.  *"Master Henrickson, do not worry overmuch for your condition.  It is a spell I have encountered many times; it will fade in a few hours.  A day at most.  I... fear for Ser Pelleas.  I have not seen the likes of her malady, though I remain hopeful that she continues to fight.  Make no mistake- this fight is not over for her.  Vorlesh would not have given us a victory lightly.  She will need you all, more than ever, in the days to come."*

After a few minutes, all of the bleeding has been managed, and though many still suffer from various impairments, no one seems imminently in danger.  Once more, Queen Galfrey speaks up, this time from the sole doorway leading into the rest of Defender's Heart.  *"Think, as you can, on what we have discussed.  Though it seems we will be a few days delayed, perhaps all will be for the best.  Rest, and consider your answers."*  She takes long enough to meet every pair of eyes before nodding her final acknowledgement for the evening.  *"We will speak again in the morning."*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> He's also one of the last to leave, turning back to stare intently at the wall where the portal opened into the Abyss with a look of mixed with fear and...something else...


Filburn nods his head to the queen and watches everyone work to recover from the encounter with the abyssal horde. He stands still for Aravashnial to ensure he is clean of infernal taint and then, glancing over his shoulder, he leaves the room.

Making his way up to the uppermost floors of the building, all the way to the roof if possible, he quickly finds a secluded spot and draws out his blade. Holding it before him in both hands he begins to...argue..or commune...with it silently. Standing otherwise still, his arms shaking from the strain of holding the weapon up, he silently battles with emotions and the blade's silent commentary until he cannot be still any longer. Though the mental argument seems longer, he finds that it only took a couple of minutes for the pose to exhaust him, and he collapses to the floor, holding the blade in his lap in despair. "I cannot keep doing this if you fight me like this," he mutters.

*You're being emotional, and that is going to get you killed, or worse. The witch is clearly lying to you, how could she possibly be doing anything else? She's pure evil and chaos incarnate - don't play into her hands and I won't have to stop you from being foolish.*

"A sword cannot possibly know the pain of an orphan, tossed about from one abusive Chelaxian to another...I spent years desperately needing my parents. I can't just ignore the first hint of them like this?"

*You must. And until you at least ignore false trails - false, because she lies, likely with every breath she breathes - I will keep fighting you. If you want my cooperation, you must think and do what you know to be smart...For example, how much worse off is Aurora right now, huh? She's been fed lies for who knows how long, suffering in fear and misery engineered by that creature. What use are you to her if you fall apart after a flippant remark?*

"You think she's fallen?"

*I think you would be a fool to assume otherwise until she proves herself. And then, you have to know that no matter what Radiance seems to think...not that it thinks...but whatever...she is damaged. A shield that has been broken once breaks easier the next time. She will need someone to help her stay on the path of righteousness, and if you cannot help because you are crying over mommy and daddy...*

"Fine! Enough! I'll try...I'm not made of steel like you, so this will be difficult. If you will help me instead of fighting me, then I will try. Deal?"

*I have no real choice - deal. Now, get up and go see what you can do to get ready for this next fight. If no one needs you, we have practicing to do - you screwed up by staying invisible, we could have used the increased speed Elrembriel's magic provided the others, and your swings had too much power and too little control. We need to train while enlarged, and...*

The swordsman then walks down into the building to check on his allies and, barring that, spend time under the tireless, figurative whip of his own blade.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace was numb, numb to people talking to her, strangers with familiar voices, cold hard ground beneath her, and the obvious lack of things attempting to kill her, it felt...odd somehow, not swinging her hammer, not felling demons with every moment she breathed. 

She looked at Elrembriel, the small elvish girl showed she cared for Grace, and it almost surprised her, but it did feel good, just strange, as if she were in a cloud, a fog, and it was something beyond, perhaps _behind_ her, that she had felt before, but could not grasp now. 

As she points to Radiance, she narrows her eyes in focus, the sword did look familiar, but as with everything else, felt far off. She needed some rest, and as the other Paladin, for she was surely one, talked to the group, she attempted to stand up, accepting any offerings of assistance gingerly, but gratefully, smiling and nodding to them, that seemed to be appropriate, and a slow small warmth began to grow inside her, warming her, and briefly scattering the fog over her mind, if not for just a moment. 

She nodded along with everyone else, more so attempting to feel the ability to fit in. 

As people left, she walked off, guided by whoever, to a place of rest, which she accepted willingly, and lay down, allowing her body to collapse and exhaustion take over, her mind was racing with questions, the fog having lifted, but her body was just too exhausted, and she succumbed to sleep.

~
Waking up early the next morning, for she fell asleep early, and a body can only sleep for so long, even a chronically exhausted one, Grace blinked. It was a seemingly strange act, but she had to do it several times, she sat up slowly, on edge, as if about to pounce at anything that would come at her, someone had taken off her armor, and she sat clothed in the field-garments of a Paladin of her order. She felt....energized, full of energy, and stood up, ready to gather her armor to her, but realized she was famished, and took off looking for food, asking anyone she stumbled across, where were the kitchens?

She found them to her relief, and found a bowl of grits, gravy, and cold water, just what the healer ordered, she sat down and began to dig in with abandon.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek looks much more himself after bathing, a change of his simple robes, and a night's meditation and rest. Stoically meeting the gazes of the more rank-and-file residents of Defender's Heart with a curt nod of acknowledgment, the swordsman glides down to the mess hall. Noting his recovered companion instantly (and the watchful gazes of the otherwise nondescript sentries thoughtfully assigned to monitor the paladin), Morevek works his way through the line to receive the morning's sustenance and makes his way to a seat nearby.

Altering his gait to _increase_ the sound of his footsteps as a subtle warning of his approach, the swordsman takes a seat diagonal from Aurora, and he begins to eat, delicately and deliberately manipulating the utensils to keep himself clean while waiting for the others to arrive.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

After exhausting himself the previous day, training until he could barely lift his blade anymore, Filburn slept like the dead, only waking at the announcement of reveille as it is called throughout the military complex. Rising and splashing some water on his face, he shaves - *You must keep up appearances! No slacking for you!* - and makes his way to the chow hall. 

Once there he sees Morevek and Aurora seated at the same table, but awkwardly separated at a diagonal. With a concerned expression he grabs breakfast and sits across from the tiefling, next to the assimar, and says, "I had a rough night, but I am certainly glad to see you both today. How are you? Have the healers been able to restore your strength?" He looks at them both, making clear he intended the questions for everyone.

----------


## Gwynfrid

_She cannot respond._ The Queen's words make sense to Elrembriel, or at least, the explanation is a less scary one, compared to other possibilities that briefly crossed her mind. As Aurora walks away, she leads her towards the bed the paladin had been using when she stayed last at Defender's Heart. She checks on the comfort of the bed, helps with removing the heavy armor, the first time she has ever seen Aurora unable to tend to her basic needs by herself. When she closes her eyes, Elrembriel turns to the healers next to her. "She will need someone to watch over her... I..." 

A noise by the door. She turns - Aurora's mother is standing there, the wrinkles on her tear-ravaged face cleared by a fresh beam of hope.

----------


## Farmerbink

Ana cares for her daughter as only a mother can: tenderly soothing and comforting Aurora throughout the night.  While the rest of the compound (night shift guards notwithstanding) sleep- some fitfully and some soothingly- Ana Pelleas lies awake, gently stroking the hair of her daughter.  Sometime late in the night or perhaps very early morning, she retires to a small cot in the corner, to be present but not oppressively so.

She sits a table away at breakfast, sensing a need for community and allowing Filburn and Morevek make their own overtures.  She meets the gaze of both swordsmen confidently, imparting with a simple nod her approval of their presence.  A few times, less pleasant expressions surface for the benefit of curious onlookers and gawkers, silently steering them from the immediate area so healing can begin.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace was unglamorously shoveling grits into her mouth, she had forgotten exactly how hungry she was, the loud feet behind her startled her, and she whipped around with a spoon her hand, poised upright, as if...it were a weapon, she eyed the dissident, and made visual eye contact, nodding at the man. It was one of the people who was o the rescue team, she thought she recalled his name...Morvek? She turned like a cat, watching him as he sat down, and, realizing she was behaving....strange, slouched her shoulders, and grinned like a stupid idiot at Morevek, as if she realized she was being silly. 

Nodding to him, she continued to eat her food, but...less ferociously, now she had company. Which seemed to grow by the second, as yet another member of the company sat down at her table, she couldn't recall this ones name, the whole thing was a mess, but he started to talk to both of them, as if he was intimately familiar. 

"Healers?" She says, spoon in mouth, looking up at Filburn, "I'm not sure! They must have tended me during the night? I feel excellent!" She declares, stretching her back and shoulders at the same time, as if to prove her point otherwise. 

She looks to the Morevek, and then eyes Filburn, there was something going on, but she couldn't figure it out, "How about you guys?" She blurts out, as she gets another spoonful of mush.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Sense Motive Check to tell something is wrong with Aurora/Grace*
Show

(1d20+8)[*28*]

Filburn glances briefly at Aurora's mother before turning back to the recently rescued paladin. "I am well, thank you," he begins, as he finds he has all but forgotten his food suddenly. "Yes, healers, but also your mother," he gestures to Ana, nearby. "We thought you lost - surely dead - now we have a second chance."

Filburn takes a deep breath and looks to Morevek for aid. With a sharp tic towards his sword he turns back to eat several bites, watching Aurora out of the corner of his eye. As the meal remains awkward he stops again and quietly speaks. "Your body may be well, but something else is wrong. Aurora, do you know where you are? Who we are? Are you still...you? No one leaves the Abyss unchanged...what do you remember?"

----------


## BelGareth

Grace's eyes widen as Filburn flippantly points out a stranger, and says it is her 'mother', she pauses, as if she were doe that had just bounded in front of a hunter.

She doesn't swallow her food, spoon still sticking out her mouth at an awkward angle.

And Filburn continues, _accusing_ her of not being well, saying she wasn't right? Who in the nine was he? Who did he think _he_ was?

Rage filled her eyes, how dare he declare so offhandedly, that she was 'broken', who in the _Hells_ was he? 

She stood suddenly, throwing her spoon down onto the table, all joviality lost from a few moments ago, rage, and anger, that is what she felt, the cloud pulled back, and pure clarity revealed the events to her, like a hot knife through butter, how DARE he talk to her like this!

*"NO!"* She yelled at him *"NO, I DO NOT KNOW ANY OF YOU, AND THAT"* she points to the woman, her mother, *"I HAVE NEVER MET BEFORE, LET ALONE YOU LOT, I DID NOT ASK TO BE RESCUED, YOU, YOU....."* she couldn't think, pure rage was drowning her thoughts, and she could barely think, let alone straight. *"YOU CLAIM TO KNOW ME? I DON'T KNOW ME!!"*

She slams her hands down on the table, the palms going numb from the shock, she storms off, slamming a tray of food on her way out.

*"AND WHO THE HELL IS AURORA? MY NAME IS GRACE!!!!"* She yells from the hallway as she power walks off in a angry huff.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn watches Aurora...or "Grace" storm off before looking to Morevek. "That is *not* what I intended...Did I say too much?" he asks before looking over at Ana, who is somewhat obviously heartbroken. "Um, excuse me for a moment, please."

The swordsman stands up and walks over to Aurora's mother where he kneels at her feet. "Please forgive me - that wasn't supposed to happen. I'm so sorry...we will keep trying to reach her. If she seems to remember anything I will tell you first," he says. As he stands and sees the uncomfortable stares of the other crusaders eating breakfast he blushes and walks back to his tray of food. About a minute later he has inhaled breakfast and cleared his place. "_Do you think it's magic? Or just trauma?_" he silently asks the blade at his side.

*How am I supposed to know? I'm a blade, not a weak mortal who suffers from these kinds of things. If you want to try and scan her for magical auras I can help, but that's about the best I can offer...*

"_Sometimes you are worse than useless..._" Filburn replies to the blade's silent answer as he rises and begins to wander the compound, looking for either Aurora/Grace or someone who might have a better idea what to do...

----------


## Gwynfrid

When Elrembriel sees Aurora's mother come to her bedside, she feels a bit of relief. _Someone who knows her, better than anyone, better than me, at least._ Utter and complete exhaustion overwhelms her. She stands warily, sees that Aurora has fallen to the depth of sleep. She takes her leave, a nod and a wan smile as she passes by Ana on her way out. She finds her cots, collapses on it, and passes out without finding the strength to take her clothes off.

The morning finds her refreshed somewhat. At least, the aftereffects of the demon's draining ray have ebbed away. She uses a cantrip, repeatedly, until her appearance is back to a reasonable degree of cleanliness and order, and comes down the stairs for breakfast - only to  meet a furious Aurora, apparently just coming out of the common room.

"Oh Aurora, here you are! I'm so glad... How are you... But... Is something the matter?"

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan has entered the mess hall just in time to witness "Grace"'s outburst. The former woodsman stands still a moment as she storms off, stroking his curly brown beard in thought. Then he strides off in pursuit.




> "Oh Aurora, here you are! I'm so glad... How are you... But... Is something the matter?"


"Ahem." Waylan follows close on Aurora's heels, shaking his head discretely at Elrembriel to indicate that something is wrong. "Pardon me, Miss... _Grace, was it?_ Please excuse my friends back there. They didn't mean to upset you, it's just that you... _resemble_ a good friend of ours. But they must have been mistaken..." He adjusts the worn leather tunic below his breastplate and then extends a hand in greeting. "Since we haven't met yet, my name is Waylan, a humble servant of Erastil. This lass is Erembriel - smartest girl I've ever met and a prodigious magical talent. We'd like to be your friends in this place, if you'll have us. If you don't mind my asking, do you know where you are? What do you remember from the last few days?" As he speaks the cleric tosses a few sidelong glances towards Elrembriel, hoping she takes his hints to _play along_ for now with... whatever this is.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace storms through the passage way, her gaze burning holes in people long before they met, she takes a bend, and see another of the rescuers, Elrembriel, she recalls she was very nice to her, and calms down, until she begins calling her Aurora again.

"Why is everyone calling me that!" She almost screams, her anger quickly fading into agonizing depression.

And then Waylan hot on her heels catches up.

Her hands were balled fists, and she was ready to seemingly fight, but instead of pushing his reality on her, he accepted her own, and the white knuckles unclenched. 

Still mad, but unwilling to lose face, she frowns at the questions.

*"Grace, yes, I am no more your old friend as much as you are mine."* She almost winced at the venom that dripped from her, and lessened her stiff stance slightly *"Well met Waylan, thank, I am Grace, and yes, I recall Elrembriel, she has been extremely kind to me, I...."* Did she even have any friends, were these people it, they claimed to be, but she couldn't see through the fog, perhaps...in another life, but that life was gone, gone and shattered, she needed to move forward. *"Yes, I'd like that."* She said, calming even further, *"I..."* She looks around, *"I admit, it seems familiar, but I do not know where I am, and....I don't want to remember the last few days"* a tear runs down her cheek as memories come unbidden "I...." She stammers, collapsing against the wall "I'm broken..." She simply says, looking down to the floor, to no one in particular. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Oh my, I'm sorry for waylaying the whole party with this, but once we get through it, it will be an amazing RP story!

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan lets Grace finish her speech, and only when she collapses against the wall does he move, slowly, to put a reassuring hand on her shoulder. "Of course you feel that way, my friend - you've been through the literal Hells. There's no shame in it." He motions for Elrembriel to come closer and offer whatever reassurance she may, herself. "Meanwhile, as to your questions, I don't have all of the answers but I do have some. You are in the fortress known as Defender's Heart, near the border of the Worldwound. You're among friends. Right now they take you to be Aurora, but whatever name you bear now I know they will come to accept it, given the opportunity. We will help you find the truth of what has happened in your past, and to construct your own truth for what is to come in your future."

Another thought occurs to Waylan. "I know that you are not Aurora. But, seeing you in her form I can't help but remember two things that always used to cheer her up when she was feeling down or depressed. The first was her faith in Iomedae, the Inheritor. If you'd like, I would be honored to lead us in a short supplication to Her, to Erastil, and anyone else you'd care to name. If anyone can restore your psyche, it will be the gods themselves."

"The second thing was good old-fashioned martial training. I'm not much of a swordsman, myself, but if you wanted to exercise with some sparring I'm sure that Filburn or Morevek would oblige."

----------


## Farmerbink

Ana rises as Filburn approaches.  She shakes her head, gently dismissing his concerns.  "It is no matter," she says, with quiet firmness.  "My daughter is in need, and I will give her whatever I can and then some.  I don't need her to know me to love her as I do."  The radical statement of faith and grace comes easily to the woman, perhaps a relic of her own time as a crusader, or a gift from the gods themselves, Ana will not be shaken- not even by her own daughter's animosity.

She follows calmly, at some distance, to try and see where Grace will lead her, but deliberate to stay back enough that she doesn't contribute any unnecessary discomfort.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn blushes at Ana's confidence and faith. "May the good gods give me such faith," he murmurs in response to her powerful words. When he finds the others in the hallway he walks up, and waits silently, watching for Aurora/Grace's response to his presence and only introducing himself (by waving) after Waylan suggests sparring.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel stands, speechless. _Broken? Aurora? How can that even be?_ Mercifully, she grasps Waylan's hints, but that doesn't mean she has any clue how to handle the situation. Seeing her mentor, support and hero reduced to such a state leaves her completely lost.

She gives it a try still, but worry and confusion make her voice choke. "Er... Grace... All right, Grace... If that's who you are... I do know you as Aurora though... I'm sorry... Er... When the Abyss swallowed you, I thought you were lost forever. Then Radiance, you remember Radiance? Radiance told us where to go find you! So we went to... get you back, right? Oh, what did they do to you during that time, it must have been horrible!"  Tears overcome her, and she can say no more.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace barely heard all the tumult and murmuring about her well being, she was focused inward, on the grief and pain that wracked her thought, but, as she stoically took her torment, something popped out at her, and, turning to look, saw the swordsman from before, timidly waving hi to her. 

Elrembriel embraces her, and she feels, but for a moment, whole again, her memories do not come back to her, she doubts they ever will, perhaps by the grace of Iomedae, she wandered to herself, as she slowly sank into the embrace, perhaps.

*"I would very much like to train,"* she said, almost timidly, *"may I use this sword? ...Radiance? you call it? I lost my hammer in the escape..."*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn watches the embrace, the inner struggle, and finally the conversation with wary eyes. When the woman he knew just days before as Aurora shows timidness he is immediately suspicious. *Well, suspicion is fine, but give her a chance. Show her to the sword!* expresses his own blade, with a somewhat painful tic. For his part, the half-elf makes a face and says, "If you want to train, come with me. I will take you to the sword and then we can spar, if you like."

He waits for her to free herself from Elrembriel's arms and then leads...Grace...to go and find Irabeth and the holy blade. "I sometimes fight without a shield, sometimes with, but we can get you one after we retrieve Radiance. Irabeth - the leader of this garrison and a holy paladin herself - was caring for it after...its previous owner was lost. If I may, that woman looked very much like you and was bonded to the weapon. That is why we thought we had rescued...her...when we found you. Radiance sort of led us to you. I hope that holding it will help you to feel a bit better." Filburn tries to make something like small talk, but struggles to avoid calling the woman by her previous name. His tone remains even and gentle, though, as he tells her about Radiance and her previous bond with it.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Listlessly, Elrembriel follows her friends to the training grounds. The gnawing, familiar doubts - _am I good enough?_  - are back with a vengeance. It was Aurora's presence that had allowed her to push such thoughts away in the past, but now, her utter inability to help "Grace" or even understand what she's going through has the exact opposite effect.

_The Inheritor gave me these incredible powers... I don't have the slightest idea what to do with them now!_

----------


## BelGareth

She nods, and as she gets up, listens to Filburn, it was obvious they were all frustrated with everything going on, and they 'knew' her before, she stopped, placing a hand on the mans shoulder, gently, and obviously, she had noticed ticks, and didn't want to trigger anything, and, well, they were all on edge. 

She looked into his eyes "I know." she said simply "I _am_ your friend you had, that you all had, I know this, but I don't, it's strange, I know my old self, but she is gone, I know you all loved her, and...me, but I have changed, it's something I am coming to terms with, and you all need to as well, whatever happened to me..." she pauses for a second, steeling herself, that small kindled flame began to stir deep within her, it felt...._familiar_ "happened, and I don't know what High magic, or miracle, or divine intervention is needed to cure me, or if that is even a possibility, I DO know however, that by the grace of Iomedae" she paused again, this time, it was a stoic look, not a self controlling moment of weakness-turned-strength, but a internal moment of grace, a peace claimed her soul, and the small flame inside, erupted."Iomedae blesses me, blesses us, and I will be able to get through this with her grace, and your friendship, all of you." she said, looking at the others, "I am gladdhappy that you rescued me, truly, but I am who I am, and I do not see a way to change this, please,"

_how do I say this without hurting feelings_ she thought to herself

"Understand this?" she said, having trouble finding the words, her grip tightened on his shoulder for a moment, a show of encouragement, "Let's go spar, maybe we can work some of this out?"

----------


## Farmerbink

With something that feels perhaps like hope, the party makes their collective way to Irabeth's quarters.  With only a brief pause out of respect, they head inside and meet the commander in her small antechamber.  It takes only the simplest explanation of desire for Irabeth to retrieve the blade and hand it, hilt first, to Grace.  

Some brief, shared moment transpires between the two paladins, one in which a certain surety rises.  As Grace grasps the handle, she knows, without a doubt, that the blade came for her.  That through the torment and lies, a brilliant blade cuts the shadows away.  Iomedae cares for her own, and _Radiance_ will be the undoing of her enemies.

And Grace _knows_ it will be _her_ hand that drives them into the depths.

Without waiting for more, they make their way to one of the spaces cordoned off for training.  A handful of warriors immediately cede the room to the heroes, knowing them by sight if not by name.  With a murmur, an acolyte on hand for the purpose wards the blades against lethality, and the trio of swordsmen take their places in the center of the room.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"We should start with some stretches and easy routines," says Filburn after thanking the acolyte. "Though each of our weapons are different, each can be used single-handed, so let's take Morevek's lead on forms." Filburn then watches as Morevek leads several stances and forms, mimicking the tiefling's motions smoothly. 

After several minutes of warmups, the half-elf stops and says, "I feel good. At first I will start without any magical enhancements. Grace...would you spar with me?" He then takes a position opposite the aasimar woman, withdraws and readies his shield, and then holds out his black blade to gently tap against Radiance to start the exchange.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

I hope @*JWallyR* doesn't mine me presuming some actions from Morevek. As the Kensai I expect he would be comfortable leading that sort of exercise. 

@*BelGareth* - would you like to roll initiative and perform an actual mock combat? If so, my initiative is: (1d20+8)[*15*]

----------


## BelGareth

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show


Rolling for init
(1d20+1)[*4*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Sparring, Round 1, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 8, *HP* 59/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 5, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +10 (1d8+7, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 6/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 2/2 Available
Mythic Powers 5/5 Available 

With a sudden shout, Filburn lunges forward, slashing with Baerlyon, his black blade with a sudden strike in the instant after Radiance and his blade touch! He pushes in close with his shield between the holy blade and his armored form.

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Without a battle map and assuming the sparring area is an open area I figure this is mostly going to be attack rolls combined with some spellcasting and possibly magic item activations. I figure we start simple and then we see what happens.

What I won't be using is too many limited daily resources, just in case @*FarmerBink* decides to interrupt things with something inconvenient.

Attack roll: (1d20+10)[*26*], (1d20+10)[*16*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+7)[*9*] slashing damage, (2d8+14)[*25*] critical strike damage

----------


## BelGareth

Grace follows and as they enter Irabeth's quarters she feels a certain..._something_ come over her, as if...she was meant to be there, perhaps she had before, which was an obvious possibility to her, with her new found self view. It felt like...deja vu.

As she grasped the hilt of the sword, she swore she could hear a small little voice, and it sounded pleased.

She nodded to the fellow paladin and carried the weapon a a little awe as they moved to the dueling area. 

Nodding to Filburn, she goes through the moves and feels...liberated, as if this was what she was missing this whole time.

She taps her blade, and blinks as Filburn slashes against her, catching her off guard, she grins, hefting her shield, and brings up her blade in a counter arc away from the blackblade, trying to dig into his side that was revealed in the move. 

The strike just felt right, and the mythical blade flew through the air like an extension of her arm. 

*Spoiler*
Show


*Attack* - (1d20+12)[*28*]
*confirm* - (1d20+12)[*13*]
*Damage* - (1d8+5)[*8*]

Grace
HP's:80/89
AC: 24
FF: 23 T: 11
Effects: none

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Sparring, Round 2, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 8, *HP* 59/59 (8 Nonlethal Damage), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 5, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +10 (1d8+7, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 6/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 2/2 Available
Mythic Powers 5/5 Available 

As both warriors connect with their attacks, Filburn steps back. "I would prefer to use the magic Baerlyon is teaching me before entering melee, but it is good to practice even the dangerous tricks," he says as he raises shield and sword to begin casting a spell defensively. 

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

5-ft step out of melee, then cast Enlarge Person defensively. This takes Filburn's entire round.

DC 17 Concentration Check or fail to cast the spell: (1d20+8)[*17*] (pass)

Concentration check (presuming Grace hits him with another damaging attack): (1d20+8)[*11*] (if he takes damage, he probably loses the spell)

----------


## BelGareth

Seeing her opponent take a step back and casting some kind of spell, she knew, Rule 3 of Personal War doctrine, "never let your opponent cast a spell, it will never end in your favor", she instinctively stepped closer as he began and swiped at him.

*Spoiler*
Show


Power Attack (-2)
*Attack* - (1d20+10)[*29*]
*confirm* - (1d20+10)[*20*] (on 29-30) CRIT
*Damage* - (1d8+9)[*14*] x2 (*28 damage*)

Grace
HP's:89/89
Non-lethal: 9
AC: 24
FF: 23 T: 11
Effects: none

----------


## JWallyR

> "I had a rough night, but I am certainly glad to see you both today. How are you? Have the healers been able to restore your strength?"





> "Healers? I'm not sure! They must have tended me during the night? I feel excellent! How about you guys?"


Morevek nods to Filburn, but turns to watch Aurora with an almost imperceptible (but curious) tilt of the head. "I am... little the worse for wear."




> "Yes, healers, but also your mother," he gestures to Ana, nearby. "We thought you lost - surely dead - now we have a second chance.
> 
> Your body may be well, but something else is wrong. Aurora, do you know where you are? Who we are? Are you still...you? No one leaves the Abyss unchanged...what do you remember?"





> *"NO!"* She yelled at him *"NO, I DO NOT KNOW ANY OF YOU, AND THAT"* she points to the woman, her mother, *"I HAVE NEVER MET BEFORE, LET ALONE YOU LOT, I DID NOT ASK TO BE RESCUED, YOU, YOU....."* she couldn't think, pure rage was drowning her thoughts, and she could barely think, let alone straight. *"YOU CLAIM TO KNOW ME? I DON'T KNOW ME!!"*
> 
> She slams her hands down on the table, the palms going numb from the shock, she storms off, slamming a tray of food on her way out.
> 
> *"AND WHO THE HELL IS AURORA? MY NAME IS GRACE!!!!"* She yells from the hallway as she power walks off in a angry huff.


Morevek's eyes widen, his slack-jawed face still pointed in the direction from which the paladin's heavy footfalls still echo. He gently releases the grip of his gleaming blade, half-pulled from its sheathe at his hip. His only response to Filburn is to spread his hands... helplessly.

As his fellow swordsman turns from apologizing to Ana Pelleas to follow Aurora, Morevek rises, his dining platter and utensils utterly forgotten, and he glides smoothly through the chaos of the mess hall to follow. Gone is the deliberate nonchalance, and his posture is more like a coiled spring.




> "...I am happy that you rescued me, truly, but I am who I am, and I do not see a way to change this, please... understand this? Let's go spar, maybe we can work some of this out?"


From his position at the periphery of the conversation, Morevek watches the paladin explain herself; his only visible response is a slight tightening of the lips, and a mournful shake of his head, to see the proud Pelleas forced to reconstruct her very identity before his eyes.

Visibly relaxing his tensed posture, the swordsman strides softly up to where his companions comfort the rescued paladin, adding his silent approval to their verbalized encouragements.




> "We should start with some stretches and easy routines. Though each of our weapons are different, each can be used single-handed, so let's take Morevek's lead on forms."


Morevek nods his assent, gliding to a visible position near the fore. He draws his weapon almost lovingly, resting it on two open palms as though presenting it for an unseen watcher's inspection. With a silent gaze, he prompts his companions to follow suit, before smoothly launching into the various poses that form the foundation of his dance-like manner of swordplay, but taking great care not to exceed the speed and flexibility of those accustomed to fighting in armor.




> "I feel good. At first I will start without any magical enhancements. Grace...would you spar with me?"


Wordlessly, the tiefling sheathes his blade in one swift, smooth movement before gliding once more to the periphery, watching expressionlessly. The closest observers might note that his face remains _utterly_ fixed on the paladin as the sparring begins...

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Sparring, Round 3, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 8, *HP* 59/59 (36 Nonlethal Damage), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 5, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +10 (1d8+7, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 6/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 2/2 Available
Mythic Powers 5/5 Available 

"Agh! Good hit," cries Filburn as he falls back. "Morevek, you're in!" says the half-elf as he sheathes his weapon and bows to Grace. "Next round I will prepare before we start...ow..."

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

That's enough damage to back off and let the next fighter give it a go. @*JWallyR*, your turn.

----------


## MuffinMan

Seeing that Auror-... err, _Grace_ is well underway in her sparring session with Filburn and Morevek, Waylan goes in search of answers. He seeks out the wisest person he knows at the fort - the sage Aravashnial. On gaining an audience with him, he relays his concern. "Master Aravashnial, there seems to be a... _problem_ with Aurora. You see, she doesn't recognize that name at all - she calls herself 'Grace' now and seemingly has no memory her adventures with us or her life before we rescued her. At least her handiness with a blade hasn't left her..." The former woodsman shakes his head. "It's as though there's something... _someone_ else living in Aurora's skin, now. Have you ever heard of such a thing? Could this be some strange side effect of exposure to the Abyss? My heart tells me she means us no harm, yet I cannot but shiver if this were part of some demonic plot... You recall how the sorceress Vorlesh let us go, don't you? By the gods, why would she do such a thing...?"

----------


## JWallyR

> "Agh! Good hit," cries Filburn as he falls back. "Morevek, you're in!" says the half-elf as he sheathes his weapon and bows to Grace. "Next round I will prepare before we start...ow..."


Morevek raises one eyebrow, but nods at Filburn, gliding forward to square against the paladin. He extends the flat of his blade with a modest bow, waiting for her response...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Initiative: (1d20+4)[*18*]

----------


## BelGareth

Grace lands a solid blow, right in between the armor, and shoulder's, hitting a few ribs, if the dweomer wasn't put on her blade, it would have been fatal for most people, thank _Iomedae_ it wasn't, she felt invigorated, but also a bit sorry, she hadn't meant to hit so hard.

Nodding to Filburn with respect and acknowledgement, she then turns to Morevek "Care to dance?" she says, with a small grin growing on her face.

----------


## Farmerbink

As Aurora and Morevek begin sparring, one of the squires you know recognize as Irabeth's page arrives.  He looks about just a little before deciding on Waylan as the best recipient for his message.  He approaches and bows respectfully, before hurriedly relaying: "Mistress Irabeth would like to see you... all, when you are soonest fit and able."  He bows again, clearly distracted by the spectacle of swordsmanship taking place in the small arena.  

Indeed, more than a few crusaders and soldiers have paused their own exercises or conversations to watch, as the oddly similar warriors display their skill.  More than a few times, Morevek evades a blow that it seems he shouldn't have been able to dodge, and Aurora's strength of arm is on full display as she turns aside flurry after flurry.  After several minutes, the pair are thoroughly fatigued, beaming champions- both having scored a few blows, but neither being forced to concede.  A small round of applause fills the space as the sparring comes to an end, and Waylan spreads the news.  Thanks to Elrembriel's magics, the two don't smell like they've just had the exercise of their lives when you arrive in Irabeth's sitting room.

Inside, Queen Galfrey waits, once more surrounded by the advisors and aides you've long since come to recognize.  Grace in particular is afforded a subtle nod, though the queen allows context and reputation to be their own introduction.

Once you are seated, she looks at each face in turn, seeming to measure the concerns she finds therein.  *"Well, heroes?  Do we venture on?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

A few reminders.
One
Two

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek clears his throat softly in the pregnant pause that follows the queen's challenging question. "I am hesitant to... probe a wound that can only have begun to heal, but... it seems to this one that Your Majesty's question _must_... fall more heavily upon some than upon... others."

Morevek's head turns directly toward the paladin who once bore the name 'Aurora'. "Scars... have we all. But those that cannot be seen... sometimes linger longest."

He lapses into silence, but lines of... _concern_ play at the corners of his eyes as he watches Grace.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan stares blankly at the great conference table and his fingers trace the wood grain as the others get settled, seemingly lost in thought. At Morevek's response he stirs, returning his attention to the present. "The raid on Drezen, yes... Well, the mission to retrieve Radiance and... _Aurora_ must be considered a success", he glances apologetically at Grace, "though the demoness' actions still bewilder me... But if _Grace_ feels herself well enough to travel, I see no further reason to delay. I can have Auspice saddled and ready to ride within the hour. What say you, Filburn?" He looks to his most outspoken ally for confirmation.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace weaved, and bobbed, she grimaced as the lip of the blade grazed off her shoulder, but she countered, and riposted, feinting with a shield jab, and scoring a good hit with her own blade.

They were both worn out, and she felt both exhilarated, and exhausted at the same time, but a good exhausted. 

She nodded with respect to her sparring partners, and gathered her gear, following the others, she sat down, and nodded silently back to the Queen. 

As the others, _clearly_ were trying to tip toe around a touchy subject, this time she didn't care, it wasn't as annoying as before, maybe the exercise helped? But mostly, it was she had no clue what they were talking about.

"I'm sorry, what am I missing? I have no idea what you are referring to."

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's eyes widen, and his mouth opens as though to speak- but no words escape his lips. Blinking his ebony eyes, he turns to Filburn, brows furrowed in consternation.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn takes a deep breath as he tries to gather his thoughts. "Her Majesty has asked us to lead a small strike force deep into the Worldwound and take the stronghold of Drezen back from the demonic hordes. She has volunteered several of her best to help us get there and take the city," he explains. "We were about to go when we learned of your...plight?...in the clutches of that witch. Radiance led us to you, in a sense, and we hoped that you would join us in the venture. The woman you...were?...or resemble...was central to our little band. We hoped to rescue her so she could return and take her place among us again. You don't have to come with us, though, if you still need time to recover..."

----------


## BelGareth

Ignoring Morevek, she listens to Filburn's explanation, "Oh, I see, that sounds like a good idea, I'm in, when do we go?"

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's eyes widen, and the claws on his tail make a _chattering_ clicking sound as the tail itself lashes about the hem of his cloak, revealing the internal turmoil beneath the swordsman's otherwise statue-still stance. He blinks, swallows visibly... and his gaze drifts down to rest upon the floor in the middle of the room.

_Click, clack,_ his clawed tail quietly chitters.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As his twitch goes into overdrive, Filburn takes a deep breath, nods, and then turns to the Queen. "Your Majesty, I think you have our answer," he says through a voice choking with unspoken emotion.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace frowns at the others, it was obvious they were...holding back? some unseen communication was going back or forth? She couldn't tell if they were concerned for her, or just talking behind her back, either way, it puzzled her, and more importantly, _annoyed_ her, she got control of herself, balling her fists up in her lap, hopefully they would start behaving....she didn't care, she just wanted to get back into combat.

----------


## Farmerbink

The queen watches dispassionately as the party discusses, explains, and- perhaps more succinctly than might have been expected- accepts.  She frowns narrowly, furrowing her brow as she considers, reconsiders, and finally nods in apparent satisfaction at Filburn's assent.

*"I will not pretend this course is without peril,"* she begins, grossly understating the obvious reality.  *"But I am pleased that we have a full party; a bearer of Radiance, no less."*  Only briefly, Galfrey glances at Waylan in confusion before turning her gaze upon Grace.  *"You have perhaps the greatest blessing, and also the burden to go with it, Grace.  I pray to the inheritor that she will guide your within her will and bless your arm against the foes that beset us all.  Your allies, your friends, will surely need you, long before all is done."*  The queen holds the paladin's gaze for a few heavy moments before moving onward to include Morevek and Elrembriel.  She nods to each in turn.

*"Make whatever arrangements you need, and reconvene with masters Kir and Vaenic and mistress Dendiwhar in the square outside.  I will be making my own preparations, so if you need anything else of me, this is the time."*  She spreads her hands open to invite supplication, and falls silent for a moment.

As you depart to your own chambers, she bows her head and intones, *"May the will of the Inheritor guide our steps."*

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek inclines his head slightly, in an almost imperceptible nod toward the queen... but he makes no movement toward the doorway. He stands still as a statue, save for the rustle of his cloak due to the unseen stirring of his tail.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn bows and says, "I will go and pack my things. Thank you, your Majesty, and may your path be blessed." He then excuses himself to gather his pack and meet the party as directed.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Throughout the entire discussion, Elrembriel stays silent, her brow heavy with worry, her mind full of dread. _Back to Drezen. Drezen!_  Her inner dialog turns into a sort of prayer, but not a comforting one. _Iomedae, is this the test you have in mind for me? What makes you think I am ready for it?_ She nods in acquiescence at the Queen's instructions, but mostly because she feels powerless to do anything else.

Dismissed with the others, she bows deeply, before taking her leave to get ready for the road ahead. What more horrors does it have in hold for her and her companions, will be for them to discover. But, as she carefully packs her spellbook, component pouch, and other arcane implements, her mind is full with the terrible memories of her time in the demon-infested city of Drezen.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan bows and makes his own exit. He heads for the stables where he spends the next half-hour getting Auspice saddled and ready to travel. He heads into the square to meet with the others.

----------


## BelGareth

As Grace watches the others leave, she stays behind, noticing the longer gaze the queen left on her, it felt awkward, and she almost felt embarrassed, but she was resolute in her desire to stay and speak to the senior paladin, she had some...concerns. 

As the last of the others left, she stepped up to the queen, somewhat timidly, "Your Majesty...I am not sure if this is permitted, or....well, I have no idea about a lot of things, but whenever you are near, I am reminded of your piety, and mine...." she pauses  a moment "Has been lacking of late, not because of failure to want" she quickly adds, "I am....finding I have forgotten, and perhaps...I am in need of some repentance...for my time in...." she trails off, not wanting to finish her statement.

----------


## Farmerbink

The queen nods, knowingly.  *"Ours was never the easy path, my dear,"* she offers, comfortingly.  *"Know that what defiles us comes from within, however.  No demon, witch, or even god can make you unfit.  Only by your own choice to deny the calling will you lose your bond with Iomedae, and now her blade.  They will not abandon you, lest you chose to deny them."* Some time during her brief speech, you find her hand on your shoulder.  Though at first it seems uncomfortable, the undeniable bond of shared burden draws you to her.  

*"Would that I could carry it for you, my friend.  Know always that you have my fullest support.  Know also, as long as Radiance shines within your grasp, you have that of the Inheritor herself."*

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek, seemingly forgotten as he and Grace alone of their company remain in the makeshift audience chamber, watches the latter approach Queen Galfrey. The concern in his face softens, the pale-skinned swordsman watching in something akin to pity as the paladin he once knew gives voice to her inner doubts. With silent steps, he slips out through the doorway to make his own preparations.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

After packing his bags, Filburn makes his way to visit the last Riftwarden, Aravashnial, and see how he is doing. "By now the clerics should have prayed for the magic to restore his eyes...a man of his caliber and with the capacity to turn the tides of battle would have been first in line..." he mutters, half to himself and half in discussion with his Black Blade. He knocks on the door to the old elf's room and waits for a call before entering.

When he sees that Aravashnial still lacks his eyes and is wearing the cloth covering they have seen so often he nearly turns around without speaking. Only with a sever tic and silent rebuke from his weapon turns him around. "Sir, your eyes...why has no one restored your sight, yet? Is there some problem, something preventing the magic from working? We must see to this at once! I am about to leave on a mission from the Queen, but I cannot leave knowing you are still blind!"

----------


## Farmerbink

Aravashnial is feverishly poring over a strange censer, filled with a heavily-perfumed deep blue liquid on a small desk by the wall.  Whatever he sees, or smells or otherwise senses in the liquid is an utter mystery to Filburn, and apparently isn't so urgent that the Riftwarden refuses to interrupt his musings.  "Yes, that," the Elf interjects, cutting Filburn off mid sentence.  "I have spoken to them, as has Irabeth.  Unfortunately, the clerics who survived the onslaught and have returned to us here lack the capability.  It is... complicated magic, as I understand, and utterly alien to me as a wizard."

When Filburn returns to his train of thought and mentions the queen, however, something stirs in the Riftwarden.  "Of _course!_  Surely Queen Galfrey has her own regiment of clerics!  How can I have missed it?"  It takes him only a few moments to decant the liquid, which remains oddly opaque through the process, and even less time to convince the blinded wizard to follow Filburn to their gathering point.  


In the broad avenue that separates Defenders Heart from the smaller homes and establishments springing to life around it, Queen Galfrey waits, alongside Quednys Orlun and the sisters Tirablade.  Horgus Gwerm stands nearby, beside a trio of fine horses yoked to wagons piled high with supplies.  Aravashnial steps into the sunny morning beside Filburn, and quickly hurries towards the sound of quiet talking.

Your highness, he begins, bowing a little unsteadily.  I must ask for your help.  The clerics here, though willing, have told me they are limited in their ability to access the divine.  I will admit I dont precisely understand the issue, but the point remains that they have been unable to restore my sight, but are confident it could be done.  Pray, would you uh  He stammers for a few moments, struggling to piece the words together in a way that satisfies the combination of his desperate need and his deliberate deference.  *Of course, master Aravashnial.*  She simply gestures, and a man standing nearby- apparently a guardian of sorts to the queen- nods and steps into a doorway on the street.  *Give my man a few minutes to prepare, and he will see to it.*  Stammering, Aravashnial bows once more, and backs away, grinning like a schoolboy promised a puppy.

The queen looks up as the rest of your party begins making their way to the street.  She smiles knowingly, perhaps appraisingly as you approach. * "Welcome, welcome."* she hails.  *"It is for the best, I think, that we were briefly delayed.  You see, I was blessed with a series of visions in the night, and am obligated to act upon them."*  She levels her gaze briefly, but meaningfully upon each of you in turn...

----------


## Gwynfrid

Intensely uncomfortable under Queen Galfrey's gaze, Elrembriel reflexively takes her hand to her near-white hair, a futile attempt to hide the ugly scar on her cheek.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn watches with some satisfaction as the last Rift Warden walks away to have his eyesight restored. "I am glad I went to see him," he mutters as he turns back to look at the majestic Paladin queen. When her gaze comes upon him he blushes and shows a violent tic towards his black blade. "Shhhhh - I'm trying not to embarrass us..."

----------


## Farmerbink

After a lengthy pause, of varying degrees of discomfort, Queen Galfrey beckons the heroes to approach in earnest.  With a somber expression, she begins speaking, for the moment directing her attention to Morevek.  *"Things are in motion beyond what I originally understood.  Ser Balthissar-"* the title seems out of place, but there is no doubt to the queen's deliberate use. *"Though my agent failed to acknowledge the significance of his words, upon that day, he conferred upon you the rank of knight.  This title grants its bearer permission to lead armies, govern provinces, and comes with noteworthy responsibility.  In addition, it makes you eligible for the honors of achievement within the crusade."*  She raises her hand and opens it, revealing a small pile of military medals, sparkling almost gemlike in the angled morning light.  

*"First, though it remains but a formality in light of your agreement, I must extend this title to your companions, as well."*  She turns to Grace.  *"I pray this will be of comfort to you, though I fear otherwise.  My visions, though but fleeting image, have been confirmed true in every case where witnesses could be identified.  Time and again, I watched you battle alongside these who would call you companion and friend.  I witnessed your own commissioning as knight, your bravery and resolve against the darkness, and your strength of arm in doing them battle."*  She inclines her head respectfully, in honor of the deeds performed in a life Grace cannot remember.  *"And so, I confer upon you the medals of clarity1, of valor2, of Command3.  Bear them proudly in service to the light."*  As she says the words, she extends her hand with a small ribbon to affix to Grace's armor.  This done, she turns to Elrembriel.

*"Young one,"* she begins, smiling.  *"Your mettle likewise is noteworthy.  I welcome you, Ser Elrembriel, and your expertise against the intrusion. May the people rest easy under your watchful eye."*  The oddly familiar words now carry their full weight, the significance of which is not lost upon the Elven wizard.  *"I confer upon you the medals of clarity1, and of command3.  Bear them proudly in service to the light."*  She inclines her head respectfully, and turns to Waylan.

*"Master Henrickson.  Your compassion is well known, and will be of great value to the cause of righteousness.  I welcome you, Ser Henrickson, and your expertise against the intrusion.  May the people rest easy under your watchful eye.  For your efforts against the demons, I confer the medals of clarity1, and of valor2.  Bear them proudly, in service to the light."* 

Her attention passes onward to Filburn.  *"The Crow may be an unattractive emblem, but your actions prove its worth.  I welcome you, Ser Crow, and your experience against the intrusion.  May the people rest easy under your watchful eye.  I have seen your deeds both in visions granted by the Inheritor and in the depths of the abyss itself.  For your deeds, I confer the medals of valor2, and of agility4.  Bear them proudly, in service to the light."*  Finally, she turns back to Morevek.

*"Perhaps the most unlikely of developments, but nonetheless deserved.  Ser Balthissar, you are already a knight of the 5th crusade.  Let us pray you are a knight of the final crusade.  In truth, though present, I did not see your actions in the abyss until my dreams last night.  Such is your grace and ability with the blade.  For your efforts, I confer upon you the medals of valor,2 and of agiliy4.  Bear them proudly, in service to the light."*

*Spoiler: Knighthood and Medals*
Show

As mentioned in-character, you're all officially knights of the 5th crusade.  Irabeth likewise has been commissioned, though the army you will head and the other specialists assisting you have not.  It's kind of a big deal, and one I hope none of you would refuse- though it is technically allowed.  It would make the medals inaccessible to you, which I would call a poor choice.  Further, as knights, you are authorized to place the medals on one another, when the hero in question has completed the requisite achievement.  Medals placed without being earned are inert.

The medals are:
1) Clarity: This circular blue medal depicts a pair of feminine gray eyes surrounded by a circular silver lightning bolt. It is awarded to a hero who recovers vital information of great use against the Worldwound and delivers this intelligence to the crusaders. This medal is associated with Intelligence and grants a +2 sacred bonus on saves against insanity or confusion effects.
2) Valor: This medal looks like a demonic skull, the top of which has been pierced by four red-hilted swords. It is awarded to a hero who delivers a death blow to a demon whose CR is at least 1 higher than the heros character level. This medal is associated with Strength and grants a +2 sacred bonus to CMD.
3) Command: This circular medal depicts a leering demon head before two crossed swords. It is awarded to a hero who redeems one of the enemy and convinces the redeemed character to join the crusade. This medal is associated with Charisma and grants a +2 sacred bonus on saves against emotion-based effects (including fear effects).
4) Agility: This triangular iron medal shows a demonic face surrounded by three swords. It is awarded to a hero who delivers a death blow to a demon in combat before that demon gets a chance to act in the combat. This medal is associated with Dexterity and grants a +1 sacred bonus on Initiative checks.
5) Spirit: This rectangular medal depicts the symbol of Iomedae on a field of red. It is awarded to a hero who becomes possessed or mentally controlled by a demon but escapes from that control before he is forced to do evil. This medal is associated with Wisdom and grants a +2 sacred bonus on saves against charm and possession effects (including dominate effects).  None of you have yet achieved this medal.
and 6) Vigor: This hexagonal medal depicts a white castle on a field of red with gold trim. It is awarded to a hero who is reduced to negative hit points by a demon but survives (or alternately, is restored to life) and rejoins the battle before that demon is defeated. This medal is associated with Constitution and grants a +2 sacred bonus on saves against death effects.  Waylan _very nearly_ achieved this medal in this fight, but not quite.

A mythic character who wears all six righteous medals gains one additional use of mythic power per day.

----------


## JWallyR

> *"Things are in motion beyond what I originally understood.  Ser Balthissar-*"


Morevek stiffens, head rising from a deferential nod toward Her Majesty to meet her gaze with widening eyes.




> *"Though my agent failed to acknowledge the significance of his words, upon that day, he conferred upon you the rank of knight.  This title grants its bearer permission to lead armies, govern provinces, and comes with noteworthy responsibility.  In addition, it makes you eligible for the honors of achievement within the crusade."*
> 
> *"Perhaps the most unlikely of developments, but nonetheless deserved.  Ser Balthissar, you are already a knight of the 5th crusade.  Let us pray you are a knight of the final crusade.  In truth, though present, I did not see your actions in the abyss until my dreams last night.  Such is your grace and ability with the blade.  For your efforts, I confer upon you the medals of valor,2 and of agility4.  Bear them proudly, in service to the light."*


Morevek bows deeply toward the queen, accepting the medals without a word. His clawed tail curls up beside its master's torso, languidly twirling beside the speechless swordsman.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Me? Really? I don't think... Er..." The young elf, flustered, wonders for a moment if there has been an error of some sort. But the Queen looks really dead serious. So the red-faced Elrembriel lets her pin the medals to her cloak. Still dumbfounded, she only remembers to bow when she sees Morevek do so, and quickly takes a few steps back away from the front row as soon as Galfrey moves on to congratulate Waylan.

_A knight... I would never have..._ But the little, shy voice in the back of her mind comes up with a thought entirely new to her._ Maybe I'll deserve the other four someday?_

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As he realizes the Queen is giving out awards, including knighthood, Filburn first calls out, "*Attention to award!*" in a loud voice, ensuring that all the military within reach of his voice come to attention and recognize the honors being awarded. He pops to attention, his gaze in the middle distance, and waits patiently for the powerful ruler to finish awarding Grace her medals. When Queen Galfrey continues to award more medals his control waivers briefly, until he gasps when she turns to him.

The half-elf is unable to contain his emotion when the Queen addresses him as "Ser Crow," and tears begin to fall from his eyes as he does his best to choke down the feelings threatening to overwhelm him. He finds himself kneeling before her as she finishes and remains there until everyone has received their respective awards. When it is clear she is done Filburn rises and looks to the monarch. When she nods in his direction Filburn yells, "*Carry on!*" to direct the soldiers to continue with their preparations.

As some cheers ring out and those nearby applaud the party of heroes he excuses himself for a moment to find a relatively private place. There he breaks down into open, joyful weeping, falling to his knees as he quietly speaks. "I only ever wanted to serve a noble knight, never to become one myself...thank the powers of good and righteous battle for this honor. With your help I will prove worthy of this, someday..." His quiet prayers continue for several minutes as the army prepares to march. 

For the first time in several days it appears his tic is relieved, as Baerlyon, his Black Blade, ceases with its frequent criticisms and remains silent in the scabbard of the Knight of the Crusade...

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan stands awkwardly with the unfamiliar accessories pinned to his tunic, jingling slightly as his weight shifts back and forth. From his shoulder, Kestros the hawk studies them intently. "_Bloody impractical things, aren't they?_" he whispers as he gently strokes the creature's crest. He notes Filburn's emotional response at his side. "_At least he's happy about them..._"

When the ceremony is concluded Waylan tries an awkward bow, grimacing slightly as the medals clink together. "This is quite an honor, your majesty. And these visions you speak of - a great blessing from the gods, indeed. I know I speak for us all when I say that we will strive to be worthy of their ideals, and to carry out our mission. Is there anything left to be done before we depart?"

----------


## BelGareth

Grace wasn't...she couldn't....the answer the queen gave her was more nebulous than she had hoped, but it would have to do, for it was what she received, nodding to the wise words, and gripping the swords hilt, she bowed as she moved backwards, about faced, and then strode off, finding her own abode, her own bed, nothing more than the cot she was given before, in the public area.

This wouldn't do, sleep did not come to her, no matter what she did, it stayed, hidden from her. Finally, after several frustrating hours of no-sleep, she sat up, grabbed her blade, and strode off, determined to find a place to prayer, in this place, even with how it was, there has to be some kind of temple or shrine to Iomedae! After getting lost, and utterly failing to find anything, she went to the one place she knew, and grabbed some mid rations, sat and contemplated, stirring her porridge.

But she didn't need to find a temple, she could do it anywhere.

Finishing her meal, she strode off to the practice area, where they had been practicing the day before, and began practicing. Focusing, and praying to Iomedae. 

It was unorthodox, but nothing Grace did recently had not been. So this worked, the strength of her limbs returned, and invigorated her, gave clarity to her cloudy mind, and she could thin, as she went through several manuevers, yes, this was working, she thought, as Radiance's tip hits the mat and is sent flying from her hands, clattering to a stop outside the sparring ring. Grace stops, anger flooding her thoughts, she drops to her knees, it's as if she was back in front of that endless horde again, nothing she could do would help, 'Why?' she whispered, 'Why me?' 'Why was I the one?' Tears flooded from her face as no answers came, and she curled into a ball right there on the mat and fell asleep with tears in her eyes.

Waking up, she did so by the beam of light that shone into her eyes, her hands clasping the blade she had dropped, she felt good, the sleep had helped. Lifting herself, she shook off the dust, and laid Radiance back in it's scabbard 'one day, you and me will figure it out, it may need to be sooner than later however' she whispered to it, once done, she strode off to get some breakfast, raising an eye brow from those who were entering the sparring ring to get some early practice in, as she was leaving seemingly already done with hers. 

She makes her way to the street with the others, avoiding eye contact, but making it when it was unavoidable, she stood with them, nodding to the queen as she spoke to her, she was in her own world the entire time, and her eyes widened as she was touched, medals being placed upon her. "Er, yes, thank you." she says awkwardly, bowing to the queen.

----------


## Farmerbink

The queen nods stoically, but happily, as the heroes accept their commendations and awards.  Though the ceremony is awkward for some and overwhelming for others, in but a few moments, great cheers erupt from the slowly-gathering onlookers.  This moment,  the inception of the 5th crusade, is one that everyone in Defender's Heart, and indeed probably Kenabres will remember for the rest of their lives.  The turning of the tide; the day a handful of previously unknown heroes took the fury and wrath of the righteous, and let it loose upon the demons in their own territory.  It's several seconds before the cheers die down, and even then, it seems every refugee and survivor wants to keep hold of the hope a little longer.  For what feels like hours, swarms of cheerful, exuberant citizens make their way past, hoping to shake a hand or touch a garment for the heroes who saved Kenabres.  All overwatched by the unrelenting eyes of Galfrey's coterie, the situation once again threatens only discomfort while greatly bolstering the spirits of the people.  

It takes several minutes before the jubilation moves mostly indoors, for it doesn't truly die down until the heroes depart, and the roads are reasonably traversable once more.  *"Let's be off, then.  Your army awaits, champions."*  Galfrey leads the way northward, past the perimeter of protected homes and shops surrounding Defender's Heart and into the city proper.  Once more, the remnants of destruction make themselves known, though you notice that even in the last two days since Galfrey's arrival, the "safe zone" has spread.  Like some sort of benign fungus, repair and restoration have begun spreading in the ruined city, as survivors who fled the initial destruction now flood back into the relative safety of stone walls and population density.  Well beyond the area patrolled by the Eagle Watch, scattered pockets of recent construction shine like beacons amongst damaged or destroyed buildings.  

As you pass through the walls of the city, the strangeness of the demon's assault is made evident once more.  For all their splendor, stone walls some 30 feet thick might as well not have existed.  The fortifications show virtually no signs of damage, suggesting that they've long outlived their value as defensive structures.  In the new ages of warfare, magic and madness have made walls little more than grand, robust relics.  

You pass beyond into the open space beyond, traditionally kept clear for as much as a mile as a kill zone in the event of a protracted siege.  In the days since the assault, this task has fallen by the wayside as have so many others, and thick scrub has already begun to infiltrate.  Not enough to hamper overland travel overmuch, and absent entirely on the heavy stone road, it nonetheless serves as a reminder of the power of nature to adapt and overcome when no longer rebuffed by mortal means.  

In this space, as small contingent/ of Queen Galfrey's army awaits your arrival.  Gathered around perhaps a dozen small fires, in the enter of a wide patch of once-more-cleared flatlands, a hundred mail and plate-clad men and women banter and carry on, no doubt anxious of the journey to come.  As you approach, a dark skinned cleric, a pale-faced scout, and a blonde haired Halfling woman separate themselves from the chatter and step out to meet you.  

Bowing respectfully before Queen Galfrey, she takes the opportunity to reintroduce you.  *"Sosiel Vaenic, Aron Kir, and Nurah Dendiwhar will help you manage your forces.  Despite what you just witnessed, I am not overly fond of ceremony.  You have a lot of work ahead of you- I wish you luck, and hope to hear of your triumph soon."*  She looks over the strange band, including Irabeth, Anevia, and the newly-restored Aravashnial for a few heavy moments.  *"If you have any further questions of me, this is the time."*

Your concerns as satisfied as they will be, the queen departs, surrounded once more by a small band not entirely dissimilar than yours, into the walls of the ruined city.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Before the procession leaves the safety of the keep, Filburn finds Aravashnial and smiles broadly at the old elf. "Honored Riftwarden, please let me introduce myself to your eyes - I am Filburn, and very happy to see your vision restored. Will you be coming with us to Drezen? We would be very grateful for a mage of your experience and power to assist in the recovery of that city. If you cannot come, I understand, but hope you will..."

As the party makes their way out of the city he rides up to Irabeth and her sister, and asks similar questions. "Commander Irabeth, none of my companions have any experience leading an army. You held together the refugees and organized a successful defense against the demonic hordes. Would you consider lending us your aid and leading the army in an offensive? Of course, your sister and her aid would also be quite welcome," he says, turning to the other woman with a smile. "After all, we were grateful for her help as we ascended from the depths. Would you both come with us?"

----------


## MuffinMan

"Well met, good masters" Waylan greets the trio of experts as they are reintroduced. "We are happy to be riding with you in earnest, though I wish it were under cheerier circumstances."

Once the procession begins to move he guides Auspice over to Aron Kir, the cleric of Shelyn. "It is good to ride with another man of the faith, my friend," he begins. "I never thought to see a day when The Eternal Rose and Old Deadeye were united in such common cause, let alone rallying behind the banner of the Inquisitor. We live in strange times... Still your divine blessings will be much valued, and hope my own modest powers can aid us some as well. The Queen said you were stationed here in Kenabres, before - have you ever made the journey to Drezen?"

----------


## BelGareth

Grace rode along with everyone, mostly quite, she knew nothing of what was going on, even if they wanted to 'insist' she did, or had, it was all new to her, so he soaked it all in, perhaps they would be in need of her in the future, and their expectations may mold that need, she would be what she could be when they needed, but for now, she enjoyed being outside the camp, it was almost stifling to her, and she had Radiance on her hip.

She nods and listens to the conversations as the others pick up with the new members.

----------


## Gwynfrid

When the group departs from Kenabres, Elrembriel nearly finds herself overwhelmed, once more. The adulation of the city's survivors is too much; don't they realize this is just a puny group of would-be saviors, heading straight into a city full of demons, a quasi-suicidal mission, the flimsiest of hopes one could imagine? But then that strange emotion, hope, finds its way into her frightened heart. _Maybe we're a foolish hope, but it's the one they have._ She casts a shy glance in the direction of "Grace". She can't begin to understand what happened to her own personal hero, to transform her into this strangely out-of-place warrior. Suddenly, an idea strikes her. _A crusade must have a banner. That might cheer her up at least._ She begins a soft chant...

"Aujourd'hui nous partons pour la guerre
Dernier espoir d'un peuple endeuillé!
Puissions-nous voir en cette bannière
Vigueur, courage et fermeté!" 

... she defiantly points her arm in the air, and an immense, luminous banner appears above her! Easily ten paces in width, bathed in golden light, it floats far above them, displaying a vastly oversized picture of Radiance in full glory, the resemblance with the Inheritor's holy symbol clear as day, flanked by two other images: Queen Galfrey's insignia on the left side, and on the right, a circle of five silvery dragon scales.

*Spoiler*
Show

This display requires a use of Wild Arcana to cast Major Image. Elrembriel will maintain concentration as long as she can, as long as the party is with city limits.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As the enormous, illusory banner appears Filburn smiles and murmurs to his sword, "[That's quite a nice touch...can we cast spells like that?"

*Probably, but not immediately - besides there are more important things right now...*

"More important than the spirits of these men and women about to lay down their lives? You're pretty heartless sometimes..."

*I'm a sword - what do you expect?*

"You're a fool - its a lovely gesture and I think Elrembriel had a great idea..."

Their argument continues silently, punctuated by frequent twitches, as the army marches out of town.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace is almost shocked by the appearance of the banner, but almost instantly smiles, it felt....right, and filled her with pride. She may not remember a lot of things, but this was a good thing, she looked at Elrembriel with a beaming smile and nodded her thanks.

----------


## Farmerbink

"Well met, indeed," the dark-skinned Shelynite Sosiel responds, nodding his head respectfully to Waylan.  "I can't say this is a path I've yet traveled," he admits with a wry smirk.  "That said, I've pored over the maps at great length, and made _part_ of the journey before.  Until we cross the Vilareth Ford, I'll be on familiar territory."  Unasked, Nurah nonetheless pipes up.  "I have!  It- uh, well, it's not so nice to look at, but I lived in Drezen before it was lost.  The soldiers always need bolstered spirits, and I helped keep them upright!"  

Smiling gently, Sosiel places a hand on her shoulder.  "I'm sure we'd all love to hear about it, once we get on our way, yeah?"  Turning to the group, he unrolls a simple map, showing little more than a slightly winding river with a grand bluff tracking it on the west.  "My plan is to track the Sellen River northwards, crossing at the Ford I already mentioned.  Further north, we'll reach the Ahari River- it's dry now, but still the best route up onto the escarpment.  It's still not an _easy_ climb, exactly, but it can be done with pack animals.  I wouldn't try it with anything larger than a mule anywhere else..."

"It should take us about 5 days to reach Drezen, by this route," Sosiel continues, having addressed questions about the route already.  "Right now, we're set for 10 days, so that gives us another 5 to _take_ the city, before... well, let's not take any longer than that, eh?  There's no foraging in the Worldwound, so what we can carry is what we're going to have." He chuckles, showcasing his preferred method for handling potentially deadly difficulties.  His lithe and pale-skinned counterpart, Aron, looks like he might be sick. 

"Any other questions?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Won't the ford be watched the demons? We can't get to Drezen completely unseen, even with a small army, but the point is to surprise them. What kind of defenses does Drezen have?" asks Filburn as he tries to imagine a surprise attack performed by their army of paladins. "We cannot win a siege, especially against enemies who don't need to eat, so we have to take the walls and enter the city immediately. Can we do that if the river is watched and its bank guarded?

For that matter, what scouts do we have so that we aren't surprised ourselves? Or is that where all of us come in?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

"I believe I can help at least a little... I can try to use magical sight to look at a place, although it will be from a distance. And once we're there, there is a way a small number of us could be enchanted to climb the walls quickly and safely. This would be advantageous, wouldn't it?" Elrembriel suggests, her pale cheeks turning a slight shade of pink. "But we should ask Master Aravashnial for his own view."

*Spoiler*
Show

she can use Clairvoyance to spy, and (with 1 use of mythic power) the can do a Communal Spider Climb to get 6 people to climb.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As Sosiel explains the details on the map to Filburn, his expression - and his tic - intensifies. With a scowl of thought (not anger) he turns to the side and concentrates in silence for a moment. "Our army needs scouts, a vanguard to get them to Drezen in secret. We," he gestures to the assembled heroes, "need to do it. We have to clear the ford of demons before the army gets there. Then we do the same all the way up the riverbed. I think it's the best way. It means a forced march for us, but we _have_ to do it to have a chance. We leave behind markers that the way is safe and the army follows a half-day behind, arriving fresh and ready to take the walls of Drezen."

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek looks up from the medals, freshly pinned on his simple, linen outer robe, to the cheers of the crowd. Something stirs within him, forcing him to stand taller and straighter despite the weight of the _expectations_ undergirding the hope of the crowd.

As the commotion wanes, he looks around to note the arrival of the Tirabade sisters with a subtle smile; when he lays eyes on Aravashnial to note the wizard's restoration of sight, the tiefling swordsman breaks into a broad grin, exposing (perhaps for the first time some in the party have seen) somewhat.. _pointier_ teeth than the average resident of Kenabres. He makes his way over to the elven wizard before bowing gracefully before him. "It is good to see... and better still, to be _seen_, by you, honored mage."




> Elrembriel defiantly points her arm in the air, and an immense, luminous banner appears above her! Easily ten paces in width, bathed in golden light, it floats far above them, displaying a vastly oversized picture of Radiance in full glory, the resemblance with the Inheritor's holy symbol clear as day, flanked by two other images: Queen Galfrey's insignia on the left side, and on the right, a circle of five silvery dragon scales.


Morevek gazes upward appreciatively at Elrembrield's handiwork, favoring the elf maid with a broad smile and a brief nod.




> "Won't the ford be watched the demons? We can't get to Drezen completely unseen, even with a small army, but the point is to surprise them. What kind of defenses does Drezen have?" asks Filburn as he tries to imagine a surprise attack performed by their army of paladins. "We cannot win a siege, especially against enemies who don't need to eat, so we have to take the walls and enter the city immediately. Can we do that if the river is watched and its bank guarded?
> 
> For that matter, what scouts do we have so that we aren't surprised ourselves? Or is that where all of us come in?"


Morevek nods sagely at Filburn's concerns and questions. "I... will be happy to... be our eyes at the fore. What little travel I have made has... not enamored me of what some call... 'small talk'." The magus gives a smile, probably intended to be apologetic, but given the angularity of his features and his typically serious demeanor, it's hard to be sure.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylon nods at Filburns suggestions. Aye, its sensible... He suddenly frowns. Though I think it may be just as important to ensure that _they_ are not scouting _us_, so to speak. If the demons learned of our mission in enough time to make their own reinforcements, the outcome for us would be... most regrettable. We cant let any of them escape.

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: Army and Notable NPCs:*
Show

*Knights of Kenabres:* ACR 3
LG Medium army of humans (Paladin 4)
*HP:* 16
*DV* 20 (24 vs spellcasters) *OM* +10, ranged
*Tactics:* Expert flankers, standard, withdraw, spell breaker
*Resources:* improved armor, improved weapons (mwk cold iron), mounts, ranged weapons (longbow)
*Special:* Aura of Courage, channel positive energy, divine health, lay on hands, mercy, smite evil, spellcasting
*Speed:* 3 *Morale:* +1, *Consumption:* 3
*Boon(s):* Bloodied but Unbroken
*Stock:* 50/50 units of food and water

*Anevia Tirablade:* Rogue who fights alongside her sister, Irabeth.  Helps scout during travel.  Her reports grant free battle flied advantage to the Knights, increasing OM and DC by 2.
*Aravashnial:* Sole surviving member of the Riftwardens, sight now restored by Queen Galfrey.  Grants the Knights the _Spellbreaker_ bonus tactic, and increases the DV by 4 against armies with the spell casting ability.
*Aron Kir:* Rogue and Low Templar, friend and colleague with Sosiel.  His training as a commander and battle tactics grant the Knights a +1 DV.
*Horgus Gwerm:* Unabashed opportunist and former nobleman of Kenabres.  His support reduces the army's consumption cost by 2.
*Irabeth Tirablade:* Paladin and former commander of the Eagle Watch.  Can command the army, and doing so grants _Bloodied but Unbroken_ boon. 
*Nurah Dendiwhar:* Bard and Field Medic.  Her skill ar bolstering courage grants the army a +1 bonus to OM.
*Sosiel Vaenic:* Cleric of Shelyn.  His faith and inspiring attitude grant the army a +1 bonus to morale.

All of these bonuses are included in the stat block above.


Ultimately, the small team of experts agrees with your concerns, and before long the army sets off.  The majority of the day passes uneventfully, as the paladins march northwards.  A pair of times, Anevia, and Aron stumbles upon a small pocket of a few demons.  The most notable consequence is a certain degree of certainty that the ploy has thus far remained a secret.  With only a little effort, the heroes are able to fully surround each small encampment, and slaughter the demons without significant casualty.  

After almost a day's travel northwards, Valas' Gift comes into view on the horizon.  A small town, once surrounded by the fertile floodplains of the Sellen River, little remains of this erstwhile village but a smoking ruin.  Once one of Kenabres' primary sources of food, the farmlands lie ravaged and the town appears utterly destroyed.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

This is 28 miles north of your potential 36 miles of travel for day one.  How do you want to respond?

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan pulls Auspice to a halt, shielding his eyes to study the smoldering ruins of Valas Gift up ahead. This village was much like my own, before. What a terrible waste... He shakes his head and clenches his jaw. Weve some miles to go today, yet. That smoke means that some of the destruction was recent, though... Filburn? Morevek? Would you care to examine the site before the main force moves in? At his shoulder, the hawk Kestros tilts its head towards its master. Ah, I havent forgotten about you, my friend. But given the destruction Im afraid a lone bird in the sky would stick out too much. Best leave this task to us earth-dwellers, eh? he chuckles.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace nods, "I agree with both Filburn and Elrembriel assessments, the army will need a distraction, or a strike force to allow them entry, and either way, it should be us." Seeing the smoking barn house,  and listening to Waylan's words "Agreed Master Waylan, perhaps we should all go? leave the bulk of the army here, under good leadership, and we can act as vanguard and forward scouts, Filburn and Morevek scouting ahead of us?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn nods and looks to Morevek. "Let's go. At the first sign of danger I will go invisible. When that happens keep safe - I won't be able to help you much without giving myself away. Let's see if there are enemies there and get back," he says before gently guiding his horse to a trot. While still in sight of the army he secures the animal to one of the few trees still standing outside of town and then creeps into town to look for demonic threats.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

I can slow down if needed - it sort of depends on what we find. Assuming Filburn has standard action to spare he can become completely undetectable, so I feel safe doing as I outlined. If more of the party wants to follow that is fine.

Also, I assumed that Filburn got a horse to ride, though he wouldn't bring it with him to fight or anything. I haven't even decided if it has a name he cares to remember...lol...

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn leads the party towards the ruined village, leaving the bulk of the army behind the last ridge (and I assume having put together some method of contacting Irabeth).

As you approach, silence reigns supreme.  Not even the occasional cry of a wild animal stirs the quiet, leaving only your footfalls or your mounts' hoofbeats as the only sound- seemingly deafening.  A light breeze blows, bringing with it the scents of burning wood and meat, but not much else.  

As you pass by the first rows of what once was well tended farmland, you get your first glimpse of the destruction.  Only a heavy stone chimney remains standing of the first farmhouse.  The rest has been toppled and burned, leaving only a charred husk that once housed honest men.  Still, you find no signs of either survivors or pillagers.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I figured it best to give you something to make/amend your decision.  The town is too big for you 5 to reasonably scout it out in less than several days- which you certainly don't have.  You could enlist the army to do it with you, and it would still take a substantial amount of time- possibly an entire day.

----------


## JWallyR

As the size of the ruined town becomes apparent, Morevek shakes his head in disappointment. Whispering over a _Message_ spell cast earlier, he murmurs, "While I am... reluctant to leave stones unturned, we have not the time to search this place. We must... avoid notice, should the demons have eyes here, but we must move onward."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Morevek suggests the army circle the town, preferably from a distance or behind a ridge to avoid being seen if the demons have sentries or scouts in the town.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan nods at Moreveks assessment. Indeed. Every hour we tarry our supplies dwindle, and the chance of being spotted increases. Whatever happened here, it is beyond our help now. If the gods are willing we may be able to asses it further on our way _back_ from Drezen...

When the party returns to the bulk of the army he explains their findings to Irabeth. And so, Master Morevek and I believe it would be wise to skirt the perimeter of the town, but otherwise to proceed without delay. What do you think?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn looks to Elrembriel. "Can you make me fly?" he asks. At her nod he says, "Do it, please. I will become invisible a moment later, fly over the city, and get a birds eye view. Once I am sure we aren't missing something important I will be back."

Then, the half-elf swordsman takes his blade in hand and does as he's described, keeping track of the duration of the fly spell and returning to the party to give his report as it expires.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel's hair and fingertips light up with a soft blue radiance as she calls on the power of Iomedae to give her friend the power of flight.

"Bien haut, sur les ailes du vent
Va dans tout ce délabrement
Voir si l'ennemi nous attend
Et prévenir tout guet-apens."

*Spoiler*
Show

Second use of mythic power for the day.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace pulls up as they talk about the town, her eyes go wide at the destruction, she had seen the wake, the aftermath of the demons attack upon the city they had left, she _lived_ it, but it was...almost normal, she was too used to it, too....numb.

This was different, even though they traveled towards Drezen, a demon infested lost town on the crusade border, she somehow felt the _loss_, the emotions, the deaths of innocence, it hit her like a tidal wave of guilt.

"But..." she turns to the others "what about the _people_!" she exclaims, almost whispering, her eyes in a panic. 

She calms somewhat as she sees Filburn take flight, her horse feeling it's riders emotions, starts to prance from side to side, agitated.

----------


## Farmerbink

Though it's only a few minutes, the weighty time passes slowly.  Filburn alights once more, before long, and you can tell in his expression, there isn't much hope.  

Despite his vantage point and invisibility, he was unable to find any sign of survivors or demonic forces.  A fair number of structures remain standing, scattered throughout the ravaged town, but nothing stirred around the two he was close enough to inspect more thoroughly.  

If anyone lives here, demonic or otherwise, it will take more effort to find them.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn lands and makes his report with a somber tone. "This town is a complete loss. I saw nothing worth going to investigate, nor any threats. The army should keep marching and we should get back ahead of them," he says, sympathy in his eyes for Grace's distraught concern for the people who used to live here. "There's no one left we can help. We have to keep moving..."

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan nods at Filburn's conclusion ."Very well. I think that way, skirting the perimeter of the town until we're past, would be best. I'll inform Irabeth and then we can take the vanguard." He wheels Auspice around to go and do just that.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek nods solemnly, before silently wheeling his mount back toward the bulk of their forces.

----------


## Farmerbink

The heroes turn away from the ruined shell that was once Valas' Gift.  They rejoin the army quickly, who had been waiting for the order to keep moving.  It doesn't take long to return to the brisk pace, having ultimately spent only about an hour on the brief investigation.  

It's a somber creature that marches past the town (and partially through some of the farmsteads).  More than a few rueful glances are directed towards the bulk of the structures, but orders are orders and these men both know better than to argue and understand the warring concerns.  Still, it's clear that a number of people aren't exactly happy about the necessity.  

The last few hours of sunlight pass uneventfully, and perhaps a bit more quietly than the first several.  Just before sunset, the glinting surface of the River Sellen comes into view.  Eager for the respite of fresh water, the army presses on the last half mile or so before breaking out tents in the twilight.  Aided by magical light from a great many sources, the process is relatively simple.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The army traveled 35 miles of the needed 160 this day.  Consumption of 3 leaves you at 47/50 units of food remaining.  There is a morale component to the army's activities.  They (like most of you, I think), don't _like_ leaving the ruined village without scouring it for survivors.  They understand the need, but that doesn't negate the impact on morale.  

Please feel free to address evening activities and/or concerns.  I'll post more scene either tonight or tomorrow.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn seems satisfied - not happy, nor particularly upset - as the army passes the destroyed city, but he does notice the unhappy looks on the faces of the others. "There was a time, not long ago, when I might have tried to encourage everyone...make them feel better," he murmurs to his black blade.

*Meh - it's war with literal demons. No one should expect to be happy with that.*

"Sure, but an army isn't a machine - it's made up of people with hearts and feelings..."

*And you are talking to a metal sword with no heart and only a rudimentary interest in understanding even your feelings, let alone theirs. If you want some help with morale, talk to someone who can do something about it!*

As the party makes camp Filburn looks to find Nurah Dendiwhar. Once found, he explains how he scouted and what he saw. "Is there any way you can sort of spread the word to encourage everyone? I don't want people worried that we didn't take the possibility of survivors or remaining enemies seriously. Maybe present it so that people are encouraged to apply their righteous anger to the upcoming battle?"

----------


## BelGareth

Grace kept looking at the city, even after Filburn landed and reported in, wheeling her horse so she could keep her steel gaze upon it. Something ached deep inside her, she yearned to go and serve, there _must_ be survivors, "I will come back" she whispered, "I will come back". Her horse stopped moving as she held onto the reigns, then she looked away, spurring the horse to catch up with the others.

As they camped, she made herself busy with work, cleaning her horse, oiling her armor, weapons, and gear, she left _Radiance_ for the last, at which she performed a ceremony to Iomedae, rededicating the sword, herself, and the two of them together, to the Goddess of righteous valor, justice and honor. 

Once complete, she heads out into the warcamp, fully armored, meandering about, talking to members of the army, gauging morale, smiling at those she deemed needed, and generally getting to know them.

----------


## MuffinMan

Similarly to Grace, Waylan spends his evening wandering about the camp, preferring the speak to the soldiers in groups of 2 or 3 rather than making any grand addresses. "It's a terrible thing, aye, and no mistaking it. But what happened to Vallas' Gift will happen everywhere if don't get to Drezen and strike back against the demons. For our families, for our countrymen, we must not let their deaths be in vain!" He leads simple evening prayers to Erastil over the campfires of any who seem appreciative of it. "So long as our wills are united in common purpose, we are strong. Together we will take back this land for the people, and put such terror into the foe that they won't show their faces for a thousand years!"

----------


## Farmerbink

The evening passes largely uneventfully.  The army seems to respond well to both Waylan and Grace's overtures, and are clearly pleased to see the somewhat celebrities socializing with the rank and file.  At several points, Aron and some of the other more plan-oriented individuals find themselves peering skyward- only to find that the constellations and stars they know are utterly misplaced.  It's a sobering thought that the very fringes of the world seem to have turned against you, though the River Sellen seems as straight and consistent as ever.  Perhaps it's for the best that you can follow the earth north- the sky is no help whatsoever. 

The next morning, brutal winds descend from the bluff to the East.  Throughout the day, the distance varies as the army trudges northwards.  Sometimes it's far enough that you can't make out the ledge, and others it's a light blue tinge on the horizon.  But always, it's masked by the sepia blend of dust and silt filling the air and agitating your lungs and eyes.  Travel is rough, and slow-going.  It's impossible to be certain that you've evaded notice, but it seems likely that the wind and dust plaguing your scouts likewise interfere with theirs.

Aron is in a sour mood when the army breaks for camp.  The sun seems to be setting earlier than it should, and the winds haven't yet died down, making tent pitching a decidedly awkward task.  Still, there are more than enough hands to the task, and eventually it is accomplished.  "I can't be sure," the scout grumbles to the heroes, "But I doubt we made it more than twenty miles today..."  

The army at large doesn't seem worse off than before, but supplies are consumed as usual.

*Spoiler: Army progress*
Show

At the end of day two, Aron suspects you've traveled 55 of the 160 miles.  Stores are at 44/50.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek huddles in his tent as best he can, unused to the harsh weather of the wilds, without the trappings of civilization to shield him. He seems more bothered by the tensions of the day's march, unknowing of what dangers might have been hidden by the storm, than by the dust and wind themselves.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Throughout the day Filburn notes the dust and wind, scowling frequently and conversing with his sword more (as evidenced by his frequent tics). "I don't like this at all - could we be the target of powerful demonic magic, meant to slow down the army?" he asks Aravashnial at one point, directing the Rift Warden's attention to both the weather and the slow pace of the army. "Or could this just be a bit or a rough spot? As we get closer to the center of the Worldwound, will things continue to get weirder?"

----------


## MuffinMan

> Aron is in a sour mood when the army breaks for camp.  The sun seems to be setting earlier than it should, and the winds haven't yet died down, making tent pitching a decidedly awkward task.  Still, there are more than enough hands to the task, and eventually it is accomplished.  "I can't be sure," the scout grumbles to the heroes, "But I doubt we made it more than twenty miles today..."


"Still, my friend, we made it without losing a man, or encountering more of the demons. In my book that's a fine day indeed!" Waylan claps the scout on the back, trying to ease his spirits. "Besides, our pace is still good enough, isn't it? At this rate we've five more days until we reach Drezen, with supplies to last another fourteen or so. With your keen eyes helping guide the way I'm sure we'll make it. Cheer up! All will be well."

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elerembriel shares the soldiers' uneasy, mournful advance around the murdered village. The progress is hard that day, physically as much as mentally, and the shy young girl mostly keeps to herself, unable to imagine a way she could help comfort and encourage anyone. She talks to Aravashnial from time to time, comparing notes on the state of the land and the few features of the landscape. 

At the end of the day, she helps however she can with the setting up of the camp. In the semi-darkness, the owl that never was far from her during the day takes off, on an extensive exploration beyong the limits of the camp.

*Spoiler*
Show

In case those are needed, rolls for Sruech'ul:
Perception (1d20+16)[*27*]
Stealth (1d20+22)[*31*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Aravashnial nods somberly at Filburn's question.  "The most well-known facet of the Worldwound, among scholars, is its... mutability," the Elf begins- sounding more like a professor of a class than a colleague in a private tent.  "There are a great many theories regarding the _why,_ but the statement itself is tacitly accepted as fact at this point.  Perhaps some small part of the Abyss itself has trickled out into our world, or the foul energies that make the place what it is, at least.  Nobody is really sure, but this is actually not strange at all."  After a few breaths of pipe smoke, the Elf smiles in a way that provides not the slightest bit of comfort. 

"Of course, one theory is that powerful demons control every aspect of the Worldwound, and use it to their nefarious purposes, so you could be quite right."  The conversation continues for a time, and Aravashnial makes clear that he doesn't know of any being powerful enough to control the entire region that isn't simultaneously embroiled in some machinations that seem to take their full effort.  There are grand forces at play, to be sure, but they are not without limit, nor without resistance.  _He_ thinks the Worldwound is just a horribly weird place.


At any rate, sometime near midnight (if the moon's position is any reliably indicator (it's not)), the winds finally die down- suddenly.  The stillness is so sudden and silent that it actually causes many of the sleeping crusaders to wake and wonder at the uncomfortable silence.  One man somewhere in the camp coughs, and it seems deafening.  He chokes the sounds away, embarrassed to have made them, and gradually the army begins to find its way back to sleep.

Still, the next day dawns, clear and calm.  The army breaks their camp and begins to trudge northwards, along the eastern bank of the river.  The morning passes smoothly, and you march on into the afternoon.

A few hours before sundown, Anevia and Aron (who have been scouting further ahead still) rush back to the heroes, with grim news: The Vilareth Ford has been taken by the enemy!  

"The crusaders who protected the place are dead, and their heads and entrails now decorate the bunker-like structures that line the rivers east bank," Anevia reports with a frown.  "An army of Tieflings now camps in an open area just east of the ford.  If we're careful, we might be able to use the rough scrubland terrain to approach unknown and be upon them before they're ready."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn listens to the wizened old elf with rapt attention, only leaving after a long, if not productive, conversation. As he stares out into the night he wonders at the enormity of it all and the incredible threat the Abyss presents. "We really _have_ to succeed...the whole world depends on us..." he mutters to his weapon. This time it has no response, leaving him in the windy, dusty night to his own, quiet thoughts.

Upon hearing the report Filburn immediately demands to see the ford himself. "Take me there - if we can route them while saving the army's strength I think we should. If not, then let's see it for ourselves so we can plan the attack..." he says, not out of lack of trust, but knowing that seeing the scene themselves will help them make the right decision...

----------


## MuffinMan

> A few hours before sundown, Anevia and Aron (who have been scouting further ahead still) rush back to the heroes, with grim news: The Vilareth Ford has been taken by the enemy!  
> 
> "The crusaders who protected the place are dead, and their heads and entrails now decorate the bunker-like structures that line the rivers east bank," Anevia reports with a frown.  "An army of Tieflings now camps in an open area just east of the ford.  If we're careful, we might be able to use the rough scrubland terrain to approach unknown and be upon them before they're ready."




"This Tiefling army, what else did you notice about them? Their troop size, armaments perhaps?" He pauses, wondering for a moment at the unfamiliar language coming from his own mouth. "Tieflings can usually see in the dark - right, Morevek? If we lose the light they'll have us at a distinct disadvantage." He points up towards the sinking sun. "How far ahead is the ford? Would we have time to make it there and back before nightfall?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

"An army..." Elrembriel realizes that the group's successes in fighting small groups of demons and cultists haven't prepared her for this, a full-scale war. "Could you draw a rough map, Anevia? Maybe we could act as a diversion on one side so that our soldiers can approach unnoticed from a different direction."

----------


## Farmerbink

"Sure, right this-" Anevia begins, before Waylan and Elrembriel's questions cause her to pause.  "Uh, My count is around 200, but they don't look like veterans.  It's about another two miles ahead.  We've got plenty of time to beat sundown1, but better not waste it.  They don't know we're here yet, but surely they aren't foolish enough to camp for the night without patrols."  

She turns to the Elven wizard.  "It's not going to be all that exciting, but sure."  Hopping off her own mount, Anevia draws a dagger.  Using the butt end, she sketches a handful of lines in the dirt, depicting the ford and the narrowing of clear and easily traversable land on the way to it.2

"We'd have to bring the army a bit further off route to keep them in the rougher terrain further back from the river, but it shouldn't be a grand effort to take them by surprise."
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

1: The army moves at something like 2-4 miles per hour, and you've got 2-3 hours left of daylight before visibility will be a problem.
2: the source material does not provide a map for this encounter.  It's largely an open field with a river crossing behind and scrubland in front.  By the book, your army can _ambush_ theirs, if you choose to.

Finally, the book assumes that your characters do not directly engage the enemy army.  Even at the equivalent of level 1 or 2 rogues, the couple-hundred of them would overwhelm you eventually.  That also doesn't account for trying to chase down fleeing Tieflings and other issues.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

At the more detailed description Filburn settles a moment as he realized he had dramatically underestimated the number of enemies. "Yeah...we aren't going to be able deal with all of them without either truly awesome magical power or the army..." he says, somewhat dejectedly. "I know nothing I have would suffice to let me fight that many, though I hope to help in the upcoming battle..."

After looking at the drawn map he asks, "Is there any reason the army cannot ambush them? We could act as clean-up and ensure no stragglers get away to give warning to the cultists holding Drezen..."

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan looks down, trying to imagine the masses of living, breathing bodies clashing in mortal combat that are represented by Anevia's simples squiggles in the dirt. "I don't know much about strategy..." he begins, stroking his beard pensively, "but if we can hit them before they know we're here - that's a good thing, right? Perhaps the five of us can wait in reserve to foil any traps the enemy may try to spring, or guard against any reinforcements?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

"I have never been on a battlefield either. So, I'll follow your lead", Elrembriel says, looking at Grace and Irabeth. "But there's something I can do to help. Let me give the... are they called captains... lieutenants? Well... I can give them four stones that will produce light, bright as day. I know that tieflings can call forth areas of darkness, and hopefully my magic can  counter that."

----------


## BelGareth

Grace agreed, "An ambush is a good idea, it would do the armies morale good to get a win, and put steel on steel, meet the enemy and put a face to the pain, we could lure them in, have our men split into two, here and here" she marks on the crude map "and then we can bring them down the middle with some kind of bait, then we smash them on both sides."

----------


## JWallyR

> "Tieflings can usually see in the dark - right, Morevek? If we lose the light they'll have us at a distinct disadvantage."


Morevek nods at the rustic priest. "Indeed, it seems to be... a trait universal among... my brethren." The final word escapes through pursed lips, as though ill-tasting on the swordsman's lips. "I suspect that we are... committed to a battle, whether we wish one or not. If we make camp and are discovered in the night, the outcome could be... dire." He shakes his head in vigorous distaste at the idea.

"No, we should press on, and attack before nightfall, else we cede the advantage."

----------


## Farmerbink

Consistent with Anevia and Aron's report, the next half hour of travel is fairly straightforward.  The heroes press ahead, planning to serve as an undeniable distraction while the bulk of the army under Irabeth's command travels more directly (but more slowly) to the ford- planning to blind-side the unexpecting Tieflings.  As you scale the last shallow ridge before the ford, you see the scene spread out before you.  Even from this distance (roughly a half mile), the rust red of bloodstained walls stands out against the pale gray stone.  You can't _actually_ smell the offal yet, but you've experienced enough of it for phantom odors to begin assaulting your senses.  Sadly consistent with the work of the demonic, you find yourself once more repulsed by the sheer wrongness of their actions.  

But the army is on the move, and you can't get bogged down by silly things like feelings.  There's work to be done.  

The party rides westward along the ridge, quick reaching the near bank of the River Sellen- and knowingly announcing your presence by armor that reflects the setting sunlight to anyone and anything for miles around.  It doesn't take long before there's activity in the encampment by the ford.  Even without the aid of magic, you can see the telltale runners frantically preparing the army for combat.  

By the time you turn northwards, there is a vanguard prepared for your arrival.  A double row of grim, demonic faces stares as you remain well out of reasonable bowshot, but nonetheless provide ample distraction.  When the Knights of Kenabres scale the ridge, they're some 200 feet from the bulk of the Tieflings' flanks, and the enemy is none the wiser.  With a roar, they charge down the open field, many casting arrows into the sky to plummet into their flanks with devastating efficacy.  With sudden, bloody violence, the battle has begun.

*Spoiler: Phase one!*
Show

I have included a tab for the Knights of Kenabres in the maps document.  

Your army attempts the the _ambush_ tactic: (1d20+10)[*21*] OM, including +2 for scouting).  It's very likely that the enemy army is stuck in the "standard" tactic.  You all can choose any of the various tactics known to the _Knights_ at this point.  It can be consensus, or you can choose to let someone decide- so long as that someone isn't me.

In the ranged phase, the _Knights_ get to attack: (1d20+10)[*17*]  This result is sufficient for a _significant_ amount of damage (it exceeds the enemy army's DV).  At this point, it's imperative that you guys give me a consensus on the strategy chosen for the melee phase.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As their army begins its flanking maneuver Filburn cries wordlessly and raises his black blade high, spurring his mount into a gallop towards the tiefling army. He then joins in with the paladins, striking at the enemy with the strength of surprise on his side. 

*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show

"For Kenabras!"

He calls, in his cursed tongue, and loses himself in the frenzy of battle, aiding his nearby allies as he fights with the Knights of Kenabras.

----------


## Gwynfrid

When it is clear that the battle is about to begin, Elrembriel casts four identical spells in quick succession. 

"Quand le moment vient de l'ardeur guerrière
Des forces du mal on voit les ténèbres tout autour
C'est alors qu'il nous faut porter haut la lumière
Au coeur brûlant du combat, je veux qu'il fasse jour!"

As she speaks, the brilliant halo of blue erupts from her hair and eyes, and when she's done, four round pebbles in her hands each emit a wide wave of white light. Quickly, she distributes them to the runners to carry to their respective captains.

*Spoiler*
Show

Four castings of Daylight, 4 use of mythic power.

----------


## Farmerbink

The battle is bloody, brief, and blessedly one-sided.  The Tieflings taken by surprise and faced by an honest to gods army of _paladins_ never stood a chance.  Within a few minutes it's clear that your forces have won the day and taken the ford.  What few Tieflings still live are incapacitated, wounded, demoralized, or some combination of all three that they're not fighting anymore.

In the immediate aftermath, Anevia and Aron report to you, as Irabeth has also returns.  "I'm going to check northward, this side of the river, to make sure no one else lies in wait nearby." Aron offers.  "Good idea," Anevia responds, turning to the group of heroes.  "If you don't think it's a bad idea, I'll cross the river and begin scouting over there.  We've got some daylight left, and it wouldn't do for this to be a smaller shock troop."  _You all can approve or deny their suggestions._

Irabeth clasps hands happily with Sosiel, jubilant in celebration of your first victory.  Within moments, their attitudes become more somber as they contemplate the nature of war.  "Surely there are some injured and slain," Sosiel remarks, his baritone voice still a bit surprising from his slight frame.  "I'm going to patrol the field and do what I can," he finishes soberly.  Irabeth nods, and turns to do likewise.  "Me too!" Nurah calls, beginning to scamper off after the Shelynite cleric.  

((What do you all do, in the immediate aftermath of battle?))

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn walks up to hear the tail-end of the reports and nod in agreement to send Anevia to scout as she suggested. "Let's make that a standing-plan," he says. "We cannot trust our enemies, they will certainly try to trick us another time if not now."

Looking about, Filburn smiles at the enthusiasm shown by the company at the conclusion of their first battle. He looks around to see pockets of dead or injured, though he doesn't really know what he can do to help. "Ever since you came to me I have been more deadly in battle, but less able to help our allies recover from it. Is that your doing? Or part of this change that has come over me?" he asks the black blade at his side.

*Well, most arcane magic lacks the power to knit wounds together. Some practitioners pull it off, but they always work in unorthodox, spontaneous ways. You aren't exactly a learned wizard or anything, but you are becoming more like them than a bard or other musician. I don't have any memory before we first communed, so I don't know how you did it or what changed...* Somehow Baerlyon gives the impression of a shrug, though Filburn has no idea how it manages that.

"Well, it would be handy now..." the half-elf mutters as he looks out at the army and tries to smile. Then he turns to Waylan and Grace and gestures towards the army. "One of you should say something to them - either to congratulate the troops or bolster the spirits of the hurt and injured. The rest of us can stand with you..."

----------


## Gwynfrid

Not considering herself qualified enough to opine on scouting or healing, Elrembriel leaves those matters to her companions, and instead seeks out Aravashnial.

"Master Aravashnial, it has come to my mind that my collection of spells may not be adequate for big battles against such creatures, and on their turf. I do have this power that came to me inexplicably, that is true, and it lets me cast magics previously unknown to me. But it is limited in use. I would much prefer having the right magic at my disposal in the form of my book of spells. Our circumstances are dire... So, I was thinking... Er... Considering the urgency..." She blushes a deep shade of red, something that's impossible to hide for someone with such a pale skin. 

"I mean, would you let me copy one or maybe two spells from your... er... your own book, Master?"

----------


## MuffinMan

> In the immediate aftermath, Anevia and Aron report to you, as Irabeth has also returns.  "I'm going to check northward, this side of the river, to make sure no one else lies in wait nearby." Aron offers.  "Good idea," Anevia responds, turning to the group of heroes.  "If you don't think it's a bad idea, I'll cross the river and begin scouting over there.  We've got some daylight left, and it wouldn't do for this to be a smaller shock troop."  _You all can approve or deny their suggestions._
> 
> Irabeth clasps hands happily with Sosiel, jubilant in celebration of your first victory.  Within moments, their attitudes become more somber as they contemplate the nature of war.  "Surely there are some injured and slain," Sosiel remarks, his baritone voice still a bit surprising from his slight frame.  "I'm going to patrol the field and do what I can," he finishes soberly.  Irabeth nods, and turns to do likewise.  "Me too!" Nurah calls, beginning to scamper off after the Shelynite cleric.


"Ay, scout the surrounding area and come back quickly if you see anything amiss," Waylan agrees. "Master Sosiel has the right of it, I think. I will patrol from the opposite direction and help as many of the wounded as I can." He starts to head off when he hears Filburn's suggestion.




> "Well, it would be handy now..." the half-elf mutters as he looks out at the army and tries to smile. Then he turns to Waylan and Grace and gestures towards the army. "One of you should say something to them - either to congratulate the troops or bolster the spirits of the hurt and injured. The rest of us can stand with you..."


"I will tend to the injured as I find them," he nods. "Thank the gods there aren't too many. For matters of inspiration, Grace, I believe that is your area - who better than the wielder of _Radiance_ herself to commemorate the hour of our first victory?"

----------


## BelGareth

Grace had followed Filburn and joined in the fray as best she could, leaping to protect those in danger, and putting herself in harms way as much as possible, she shone, like a beacon of hope to the paladins around her, and the righteous fury she bore, slew tieflings left and right.

After the battle was won, she dismounted, and tended to those wounded she could find, picking through the battlefield, dead checking the fallen enemies by flicking eyeballs, and then dispatching those who reacted, a cold facade steeled her as she did, it was gruesome work, but these evil beings deserved no less, and they could not afford prisoners en masse, and well....they were inimitably evil.

The gruesome work was alleviated when she found a wounded soldier, or perhaps, an unconscious one, which she would help up, recover and guide to the recovery tents, and food. 

She came back to the others hearing Waylan speak, she was covered in soot, dirt, blood, ichor, and viscera, she looked all the part of a crusading knight, her armor took a few dents, and her forehead streaked with whatever was on her hands at the time. Nodding, she agrees. 

Moving to the recovery tents, and food, for that was where _most_ of them were congregating, she looked out, and found she had a problem, she was not tall enough, looking around there were a few chairs, and tables, but...they were full. Not wanting to grab a horse, as they were tired from the brawl, she shrugged her shoulders and jumped onto a table.

She merely stood on table, making eye contact with every single person she could, merely nodding, a knowing glance that they had done a good days work. 

*"I AM GLAD."* she says, bold and earnest *"I AM GLAD THAT WE HAVE YOU WITH US. FOR YOUR TENACITY, YOUR BOLDNESS, YOUR DEDICATION SHOWED TODAY. IT SHOWED TO US, SHOWED TO YOUR BRETHREN, SHOWED TO YOUR LORDS, AND MASTERS, YOUR FATHERS AND MOTHERS, BUT MOST IMPORTANTLY."* she pauses for effect *"THE ENEMY SAW IT AS WELL! AND DID THEY TREMBLE, DID THEY LOSE THEIR VALOR AND FLEE BEFORE YOU!"* she screamed, almost hoarse, *"IT IS TIMES LIKE THIS, THAT WE DO NOT CHOOSE FOR OURSELVES, THAT WE DO NOT CHOOSE TO BE IN TIMES LIKE THIS, THAT WE MUST INDEED, CHOOSE TO PROTECT THOSE WHO CANNOT! I AM PROUD! I AM PROUD TO FIGHT BESIDE YOU ALL, AND PROUD TO CALL YOU ALL....BROTHERS IN ARMS!!!"*

Somewhere in the speech, she had pulled _Radiance_ out and was holding it aloft, like a beaming flame pointing to the sky.

*Spoiler*
Show


Pretty sure they are unreedamable evil and dispatching their fallen is within Paladin code? If not, please let me know, and I will change it. 

For the speech. 
*Diplomacy* - (1d20+14)[*22*]

----------


## JWallyR

As the bulk of the hostilities subsides, the sweeping storm of steel that is Morevek's gleaming blade slows, allowing its bearer to survey the battlefield. He looks to the fallen foes, some with fiendish heritage that screams its presence upon their every feature; others whose _almost_-human faces stare, unseeing, into the sky... faces very much like the pale one that bears his two, fathomless ebony eyes.

He nods acknowledgment to the paladins that sweep the area, raising his blade in salute, trusting those gestures and his own notoriety with the crusade to distinguish him from the _fallen_ tieflings that surround them all. He turns to seek out the other members who make up the leadership of their momentary army.

Nodding his stoic assent to the suggestions of his companions, the tiefling stares off into the distance as night begins to descend. Only the closest of his friends would be able to detect the haggardness of his otherwise expressionless face as he gazes out into the countryside. Without a word, he seizes the reins of the horse allotted for his use and spurs it outward to scout for other agents of the abyss.

----------


## Farmerbink

The battle ends, and hero along with rank-and-file alike begin to decompress.  There is only minor healing to be done, so Sosiel and Waylan finish their patrols relatively quickly.  

Just before he sets off into the dwindling daylight, Aron mentions to the gathered heroes, "It's probably worth our time to scavenge gear and supplies from their camp.  It's an ugly job, but food is food."  Without waiting for confirmation, he trots off to his chore.

After a brief time, during which Irabeth clearly appreciates Grace's simple speech, and perhaps more importantly the fierce young woman's presence among the army, Irabeth finds a decent opportunity to speak with the heroes.  "Perhaps," she begins, wit ha hopeful expression.  "There may yet be some survivors from the garrison stationed here before the Tieflings arrived."  She points across the ford to a trio of squat stone buildings near the far shore.  "There's no sign of humans among the Tieflings, so they'd be over there.  Probably a couple bunkers and a storehouse."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

At Irabeth's recommendation Filburn nods. "Let's go - Morevek and I will scout it out. Everyone else, be ready to follow. If they left guards or traps it will be good to have our allies' behind us," he says as he readies himself for the task and leads the way.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel nods simply, and follows the group, grateful for an opportunity to help in a more direct manner than just the casting of a couple of spells.

----------


## MuffinMan

"Survivors? Yes, let us pray that we're not too late." Waylan calls for Auspice and begins to mount, setting a course for the stone buildings well behind Morevek and Filburn's scouting efforts.

----------


## Farmerbink

The heroes face a new trial in the wake of battle.  Morale is almost a tangible force as the joy of victory mingles with the chemical thrill of combat and the simple joy of being alive- when moments ago it was not a certainty.  All of this wars with the somber truth of great destruction and loss of life- even if not your own.  Morevek in particular faces an opportunity for introspection as he bears so many apparent features of the slain.  

The Tiefling magus opts for productive solitude, riding into the dark only a few moments behind Aron and Anevia, just before Irabeth raises the possibility of survivors.  

The rest of the heroes trudge through the ford- the water is almost uncomfortably warm, but at least it'll dry quickly.  On the far side, it soon becomes apparent that if the Tieflings left any guards, they were wise or cowardly enough to flee when it was clear the battle was lost.  The squat bunkers are locked and barricaded from the outside, but unsupervised.  

It's the work of a few minutes, but not _hard_ work to clear the way, though the locks prove troublesome.  Unable to pick them without Morevek's aid, the heroes call in through the door, and are relieved to hear human voices calling back from the interior.  The thick stone doorframe muffles most of what's said, but it seems clear that survivors are within, and several hard, booted kicks from Filburn and Aurora are enough to shatter the lock mechanism.  

Inside, the party finds a dozen survivors.  A deeply tanned woman with a scarred face steps forward and volunteers to speak for the group.  She nods respectfully and stoically.  "I'm Sergeant Kamilo Dann, currently the highest ranking crusader of the contingent assigned this duty.  We... are all that is left, I believe."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As the survivors begin to file out, Filburn leans over to Grace and whispers, "Can you look into their spirits and try to discern if any are cultists in disguise? I hate to do it, but we cannot trust anyone until we have tested them, somehow..."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Filburn is asking for Grace to use Detect Evil on the survivors, just in case.

Afterwards he turns to Sergeant Dann and says, "Hold, Sergeant! We are glad to have found you all, but how do we know you all are true to the cause? We have encountered secret cultists disguised as crusaders and we cannot risk our mission. Keep your people together and we will ensure you are safe, fed, and any wounds healed...but all of you must stay together until such time as we can be sure everyone can be trusted. I am sorry, but these are dangerous times..." Filburn looks upset as he speaks, but his expression and tone leave no room for argument.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace was lost in thought as everything unraveled, _survivors!_ she thought to herself, but nodded silently to the request, scanning the group for evil.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace focuses for a moment, and then smiles, placing a hand on Filburn's shoulder, "everything is as it should be." she says gently.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan starts to object at Filburn's suspicious questioning of the survivors, but holds his tongue. He smiles at Grace's pronouncement. "There, you see? Welcome, Sergeant. By the gods, I'm glad we found you in time. My name is Waylan, and here are my companions..." he introduces them briefly. "We are here on a mission of great importance - striking a blow against the demons in the territory they have overrun. Our commander, Irabeth, can brief you better than I. Come, you and your men must be weary. Let us find you a meal and some tents in the camp, and then we may exchange reports." He looks up at the waning daylight. "I don't think we're marching any further today."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn nods, trusting in Grace even if he doesn't really know what else to do. "Come on, Sergeant, I'll lead you and your people to the army. Once there we can get those who need it healing and hear your report..." he says, taking the lead and guiding the recovered soldiers back to the army.

----------


## Gwynfrid

When Filburn and Grace begin to question the survivors, Elrembriel reflexively steps back, and turns her head sideways to let her pale locks of hair fall over her scarred cheek. This line of inquiry revives the painful memory of her "welcome" in Kenabres, a terrified refugee without a friend in the world, other than her beloved owl. On the faces of the people the group just rescued, she sees the reflexion of her own bewilderment and dread when she found herself questioned and jailed for being a danger to the community. The need for caution she understands in the abstract, but at the emotional level the pain is too much. Without a word, she walks out.

----------


## Farmerbink

Sergeant Dann nods.  Though she must be exhausted, she carries herself deliberately.  At the head of a small procession, the survivors march out of the dark room.  

In the waning sunlight, the truth of the matter becomes more apparent.  Though generally fit, the men following behind their commanding officer bear haunted expressions.  They troop across the ford to join the rest of the _Knights,_ visibly relieved to be among humans and allies once more.  

As you return you find some of the army already breaking out tents and starting cookfires to set up camp.  Irabeth called the formal halt just a few moments prior, and news is still spreading.  You lead the survivors into the encampment, and a few of them seem jumpy but stay with you.  Others eye the tents almost lustfully, but likewise stay on task.

They all follow willingly to a meeting of the minds.  "I don't know how much we can offer," Sergeant Dann begins, once the officers are gathered.  "They came upon us in force the night before last."  She glances around the small group, exactly a dozen in total.  "Thirty-four of us were taken alive.  Every hour or so, they took one or two.  No one came back."

----------


## Gwynfrid

"We should go again, search for them!" The thought of anyone who might still in the clutches of the demons is too much for Elrembriel to bear, and she blurts out, her voice a touch too shrill. "I mean... Even if just to give their bodies a resting place, if they didn't... make it. Do you have any idea where they might have been taken?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn nods in agreement. "I can help scout, though we will need a tracker unless there is some clue where they may have gone...Commander Irabeth, did the army capture any of the enemy? Perhaps some of them can be convinced to give us a clue in exchange for gentler treatment...?" he asks, turning to look at the imposing, half-orc paladin.

----------


## MuffinMan

"Steady, steady..." Waylan places a reassuring hand on Elrembriel's shoulder, trying to impart some measure of comfort. "Of course we will go and search, but let's finish hearing these men out so that they can get some rest. Sergeant Dann, is there anything else you can tell us? Were there any more to their forces besides the 200 or so we just fought? Did you overhear anything about what they were planning, or their objectives in the region?"

----------


## Farmerbink

((There are two other buildings on the other side of the ford.  There were no sounds coming from them before.))




> "Sergeant Dann, is there anything else you can tell us? Were there any more to their forces besides the 200 or so we just fought? Did you overhear anything about what they were planning, or their objectives in the region?"


The stout woman nods stoically.  "We weren't able to tell much from inside that room.  Perhaps if we find...  any of the others, they'll know more.  They _did_ speak of a 'greater force,' occasionally.  It sounded like they were talking about a demon, but it well could have been another, larger army."  She pauses for a moment, clearly trying to remember something.  "Ahh, Keeper's Canyon?  I don't know where that might be, but that's where they said it was..."
*Spoiler: Know geography, DC 25*
Show

Keeper's Canyon is indeed the canyon where the Ahari riverbed meets the River Sellen.  Your route takes you through this very place in a few days' time.


After a few moments more, she shakes her head unhappily.  "I don't think we know anything about their plans..."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

After seeing to the survivors, Filburn wanders over to look at the other two buildings on the opposite side of the ford. He's careful to be quiet but keeps the words of his invisibility spell on his lips, ready to be cast in an instant...

----------


## BelGareth

Grace is stoic as they march back together, she tries to walk by them and converse, lifting spirits as she regales stories of valor and honor from the battle that liberated them, smiling kindly to those who seemed non-interested, and placing a comforting hand upon shoulders to those who had the 'look', she knew what that meant too much, and it hurt her to see others inflicted by it.

As the others ask them questions, she too is disparaged by the questioning, but as the checking for evil, it was a necessary one, and she steeled her emotions until it was too much. 

She smiles at the sergeant, *"I am glad you and your men are safe Sergeant, please, go and find some food and rest, it is well deserved."* she said it as if it were an order, which was not to be brooked, for the new men, and old. Turning to the others, she noted Filburn had already departed.

*"We should investigate the other buildings, and the potential for a larger army, or...thing a this location."*

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan scratches his beard pensively at the unfamiliar name, but then nods at the officer. "Thank you, Sergeant - that is very helpful. Rest now, and see to your men. We will go finish the search for the others. And we will deal with this 'other force', whatever it may be, when the time comes." He stands and exits, readying himself to ride back with Filburn and the others to finish exploring the remaining buildings.

----------


## Farmerbink

In the other two buildings, the heroes discover several unpleasant truths.  Undoubtedly, much of the blood "decorating" these bunkers was sourced here, and while a burial is likely in order, it's improbable that anyone could identify any remains.  Much of the carnage bears teeth or claw marks, and only the occasional leg bone or skull particularly clearly identifies the slain as humanoid.  

Whether magical or religious in nature or simple feeding, the lost "survivors" were clearly butchered.

It's hard to imagine that 22 humans could have been disassembled into such a mess.  It's even harder to imagine that any of the 22 managed to survive and isn't a traitor to the core.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn barely avoids retching at the sight of all the cannibalistic gore. After taking a long look to ensure he won't ever forget the gruesome vision he closes the door. "We need to find a way to honor the dead, but after that I think the only thing to do is burn this charnel house to its foundations," he says to the others. "Does anyone have any other ideas?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

Ashen-faced, Elrembriel finds herself incapable of answering the suggestion. She turns away, her head spinning nearly to a faint, her shock too profound for tears.

----------


## MuffinMan

The blood draining from his face, Waylan answers hoarsely, "I- will perform the rites for their souls. Then the flame, as you say - I think this is the purest end we can give them."

----------


## BelGareth

Grace looks on at the gruesome macabre scene, barely a flicker of emotion on her stoic face. 

Nodding in grim assent "Agreed, burn this place to the ground, our presence has already been reported by those who fled, If I were but a more powerful cleric of her Grace, I would bless and sanctify this place, be that it would be holy, even for just a moment as we pass to honor these fallen brethren." she mumbled the last part, as in an outspoken prayer.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With the agreement of all those assembled, Filburn looks to Elrembriel sympathetically. "Can you please go to Commander Irabeth and request a small crew of stout-hearted soldiers? They need to bring materials to start a large fire..." He then helps Waylan and Grace prepare a solemn and brief service for the departed. Once the team arrives he then warns them about the scene and explains their purpose. "Let's do this quickly - there is nothing to be gained from this beyond some rest for the innocent dead. Hopefully the smell will not be any worse than that of the enemy's dead..."

Filburn watches the building burn until the fire is certain to burn down all evidence of the gruesome scene. His expression is haunted and his stance still as he silently pays homage to the victims of demonic cannibals. "They may not deserve any mercy or respect, but shall we direct the army to bury the enemy dead too? A mass grave to limit scavengers...?" he asks anyone standing nearby as he turns away and heads back to the army sadly.

----------


## Farmerbink

Elrembriel does as asked, perhaps with a hair too much enthusiasm to be entirely in her right mind at the moment.  Sergeant Dann personally returns to the bunker, and it turns out that her knowledge of the facilities helps produce most of the needed materials.  Within about 5 minutes, there's a substantial amount of kindling and several lit torches in the immediate vicinity, held aloft by a score of paladins.    Grim and stoic, they follow Filburn's lead calmly.  Most of them have probably seen the wreckage left behind by small pockets of demonic influence.  An army's doing is something else entirely, but the nature of the carnage isn't surprising.  For Sergeant Dann, though she puts on a brave face, the process is noticeably more meaningful.  She knew all of the crusaders who fell here, many more than the twenty-two slaughtered in their own barracks.  She thanks Waylan and Grace for their parts in the services, and retreats to a place of solitude before the fire has begun to dwindle. 

When the deed is done, and the heroes return to the army at large, Filburn and the others learn that Irabeth has long since given that same command.  There are two substantial trenches a few hundred feet from the river already open.  Many of the Tieflings have already been interred, and the rest are well underway.  The work continues late into the night, in shifts not unlike the normal watch.

In the morning, Kamilo Dann approaches Irabeth's tent: the de-facto command post while the army is on the move.  "With your assent, I would like to volunteer to take my men south to Kenabres, to report our loss of the Ford.  We are much too few to continue holding it now, even against relatively small raiding parties..."  She seems a bit ashamed, but earnest.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel mutely does as she's told, glad to be away from the grisly scene. Yet, when she returns, she steels herself to watch the entire place being put to fire. A silent, mostly incoherent prayer to Iomedae is her only contribution to the proceedings. 

After that, the elf seeks solace in work, and in books, immersing herself in studying Aravashnial's spells. The familiar effort of comprehending new formulas doesn't come naturally tonight, but once she manages to really get into it, she doesn't stop until she collapses from exhaustion, and falls asleep on the spot. The morning sees her with more spells at the ready, but her face looks sunken and hollow from lack of rest.

----------


## MuffinMan

> In the morning, Kamilo Dann approaches Irabeth's tent: the de-facto command post while the army is on the move.  "With your assent, I would like to volunteer to take my men south to Kenabres, to report our loss of the Ford.  We are much too few to continue holding it now, even against relatively small raiding parties..."  She seems a bit ashamed, but earnest.


Waylan strokes his beard pensively, having gathered near the commander's tent to plan the day's march. "Truly it seems that this place is beyond defending - we must venture deeper into demonic territory and there will be time to secure it on our way back. As for reporting to Kenabres, I suspect that Master Aravashnial or even our own Elrembriel might be able to accomplish the same with their magics. You and your men would be welcome to accompany us on our mission to Drezen, but I would understand if they are reluctant, after..." he trails off, looking around at the others for their input.

----------


## JWallyR

> "With your assent, I would like to volunteer to take my men south to Kenabres, to report our loss of the Ford.  We are much too few to continue holding it now, even against relatively small raiding parties..."  She seems a bit ashamed, but earnest.


Morevek stands, still and silent as an ivory statue, save for the _click-clack_ of the claws at the tip of his tail, which twists in upon itself. Having returned from his mostly-fruitless scouting to piece together the grisly scene encountered by his companions from whispered gossip, delivered with shudders by battle-hardened paladins... it is clear that even in morning's light, he cares not to lay the further burden of his own expectations on the remnants of that brave company. His face turns toward Irabeth, though his black-pooled eyes give little certainty about where his gaze actually rests.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn's night is long, only marginally restful, and full of horrific dreams. The half-elf wakes a bit later than usual, but hurriedly makes his way to the others in time to hear the Sergeant's request. His expression bleak, he only says, "We could use you with us, if you and your people are willing. The road to Kenabres may not be safe, either..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

No one attempted Diplomacy or anything here, and Filburn isn't good at that anymore, but I think it bears trying. The soldiers need some way to come back from such an ordeal, if we can give it to them. I wouldn't want to leave them behind, nor send them to Kenabres in ashamed defeat. If they can muster the courage to join the army, they should, IMO.

Diplomacy (1d20-1)[*14*]

----------


## Farmerbink

After a weighty pause, and several glances to her subordinates, Kamilo Dann looks to Irabeth for affirmation.  She nods with a bit of a "what are you asking me for?" shrug.  Turning back to Filburn's, the sergeant nods slowly.  "Truth be told, the trip back certainly carries concerns of its own.  We'll be more than happy to join you, especially if it means bringing the fight to those bastards."  
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mechanically, Kamilo and her team will serve as (1d6+2)[*7*] temporary HP to the army.  It's unlikely you'll have any other source of increased army HP, so the loss of temporary or "real" HP first is probably irrelevant.

That issue settled, Sergeant Dann's contingent puts together their belongings, and reports to one of the officers as an additional corps.  

After Morevek, Aron, and Anevia's reports (some substantial signs that several Tieflings fled the battle and escaped into the wilderness- it's impossible to be sure the army's position is an unknown at this point), the army gets set to move.  For safety's sake, the crossing point at the ford remains narrow. It's simple enough, but the sheer volume of foot traffic makes it an ordeal to get everyone across.  Now on the western banks of the River Sellen, the cliffs to the west are that much closer and clearer.  

The river seems insignificant in some ways, but the nearness of the Worldwound won't be denied.  Where things were strange before, they become all-but hostile now.  The cliffs are steep and uninviting, and the scrub and brush covering the rolling hills to the east are almost entirely absent.  Here and there, a thorny vine or thistle struggles for life against the brutal, ever-changing environment, but any lesser shrubs have long-since abandoned any effort.  Fortunately, the river itself remains accessible as a source of water, but there is certainly no more foraging to be had as you leave behind any and all semblances of civilization at the ford.  

The next steps of the plan involve about 1 1/2 day's travel north to the dry Ahari riverbed, and using that as a means to climb the cliff and head west to Drezen proper.  How/who do you want scouting? (How far out, how large a scouting party, etc)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn nods at the Sergeant's decision, smiling and extending a hand in welcome. "Though it is poor consolation for the lives of your comrades, we will have plenty of opportunity to take our vengeance upon the demons responsible for their deaths in the days to come. You and the others are welcome - thank you for staying," he says as he takes his leave to get ready to move as well.

As the terrain proves rough and full of unnatural dangers, Filburn takes to scouting with the others, riding about in front of the army looking for signs of the enemies of the Golarion. Knowing that his skills have declined recently but confident that he can disappear at a moment's notice, he reports anything concerning first before riding towards the threats personally to take best advantage of his powers.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Perception has a +10 bonus, but both Ride and Survival are at +0. Filburn can make himself "utterly undetectable," but it won't help his horse, so there is some risk to this plan, but I think it makes sense for Filburn to do this. If there are any decision points, he would first prioritize informing another one of the scouts of the army itself before taking point aggressively. He would _not_ go into any dangerous situations of his own free will without informing someone first.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Sruech'ul lands on a tentpost next to Elrembriel, and the elf leans over, her gaze closely locked to her friend's enormous, bright orange eyes. Their whispered conversation lasts a few minutes, and it does look like the owl not only listens attentively, but responds in some sort of language that his master alone understands. 

The majestic bird takes flight, keeping close to whatever little vegetation is to be found in these godsforsaken lands, in the direction of the north.

*Spoiler*
Show

The owl will do some scouting and - hopefully!- return with some information. It's Int is 8, not a genius but more than enough to understand what's being asked of him. 
Perception: +17
Stealth: +23

*Spoiler: Sruech'ul*
Show

*Sruech'ul* _Owl Familiar 6 N_ *HP* 35 / 35 *Speed* Fly 60ft *Init* 3 *AC* 18 *Fort* 2 *Ref* 7 *Will* 7 *CMB* +4 *BAB* 3 *2x talons* +8 (1d4-2, 20/x2) *Str* 6 (-2) *Dex* 17 (3) *Con* 11 (0) *Wis* 15 (2) *Int* 8 (-1) *Cha* 6 (-2)

----------


## MuffinMan

In a manner similar to Elrembriel, Waylan whispers a few soft words to Kestros, his hawk, before sending the bird aloft. It wheels lazily about company in a wide circle, its keen eyes alert for any threats approaching from the flanks or the rear. Waylan himself guides Auspice to the head of the company, riding with bow strung and quiver close at hand.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

I figure Kestros will scout the sides and rear of the company
Perception +19
Stealth +7

Waylan will ride near the front of the army, but probably not scout on his own unless requested
Perception +15
Ride +8
Stealth +3

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek seems to be both sure-footed despite the evidence of the reality-warping effects of the world wound, and increasingly discomfited by it. As the discussion of scouting is raised, he quickly volunteers, and is off and mounted almost before the topic is tabled.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Morevek will plain old scout.

Ride: +8
Stealth: +12
Perception: +9 (additional +3 vs traps)

----------


## Farmerbink

The army heads northward, with Morevek, Anevia, and Aron serving as the primary scouting corps.  The trio spreads to cover more ground and reconvenes several times throughout the day

By the end of the (blessedly uneventful) day, morale is wavering between complacency and near dread, with odd isolated pockets of each (and everything in between) scattered throughout the force.  Some murmur how this defeat must have been the whole of the demons forces in this area, while others argue that they're just being played with.  As a result, there is nothing like real peacefulness throughout the army, and maybe it's for the best that way.

Still, the day passes, almost totally uneventfully (though fierce storms and odd colors paint the sky to the west utterly spasmodically).

*Spoiler: Army Progress:*
Show

110 of 160 miles, though it's anticipated that the terrain will get worse.
*Supplies:* 38/50
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Any overnight events, or plans for the arrival at the Ahari riverbed tomorrow?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn returns from his efforts, tired and satisfied that at least the army met no resistance today. He rides back into the developing camp, saluting and greeting the paladins that recognize him. Once back with the rest of the party he says, "It's quiet out there - not in a good way, but like a gathering storm or unhallowed grave. It's like evil and death itself infests the land. I'm no scholar of the planes, so I don't know much about the Abyss, but if the Worldwound is ushering Golarion into the infernal planes and this is going to spread, we _must_ stop it."

As he eats, Filburn tells little stories about what he saw while riding and begins to discuss the next day's march. "I suspect the army's pace will slow as we get closer, though we should reach the riverbed tomorrow. I think once we are there we need to have scouts out in shifts throughout the day and night - it will be hard to avoid ambush from the higher river banks as we march up the bed itself. Does anyone else have any ideas?"

*Spoiler: OoC Mechanics?*
Show

I'm not sure exactly how this works mechanically, but basically Filburn doesn't want to allow enemy forces to hold the high ground and surprise the army while they march up the riverbed. Is there a way to make this happen? Or is it on us to send flying scouts and such out to prevent unpleasant surprises?

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan looks up from where he is sitting and adding fletchings to a new batch of arrows as Filburn returns. "Well met. Kestros did not spot any demonic activity either. At least," he glances around at the barren, twisted landscape, "nothing _active_."

"We are well over halfway, no? Another 3 day's march, 4 if we're unlucky? The terrain ahead doesn't concern me terribly, but riding with the company today I can tell that their morale is wavering. Tense days where nothing happens can wear on a man worse than a dozen battles, sometimes. Grace, what do you think about addressing the troops tonight? Remind them of our purpose, cheer them up that we are about to strike a blow for righteousness and humanity. I'm not one for fancy speeches, but I can help lead the group in prayer." 

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Waylan is suggesting that Grace (and others?) use Diplomacy to boost morale of the unit. If possible he'll Aid Another: (1d20+5)[*22*]

----------


## Farmerbink

While the army is encamped that night (and every night), the heroes reconvene with their specialists acting as officers.  It's Sosiel's report that most directly involves the company morale.  Even with his and Nurah's efforts, it seems the weight of the army's task combined with the increasingly unpleasant conditions may be more than even the paladins can bear for too long.

Irabeth reports, positively surprised, that the army is managing to significantly avoid wasting rations.  Despite their size and the physical demands of battle and several days marching, the army's supplies are in fabulous shape.  She fully expects to have more than a weeks worth of stores left when you arrive at Drezen; coupled with the plan to recover supplies from the demon's stores and supply lines when you take the city, she is confident that the army is well ahead of the _necessary_ pace to avoid supply concerns.

Aron and Anevia return after doing the bulk of the scouting.  Anevia stayed closer, and was ultimately confident that there were never any demonic forces near enough to spy upon the army.  Aron ranged further afield, and similarly didn't find any forces.  He _did,_ however, come across substantial signs of movement.  He's not able to be sure _where_ without significantly more time to explore the area, but there is certainly a sizable force of demons within a day or so's journey.  

*Spoiler: Sense motive DC ???*
Show

This is really just a prompt.  I want you guys to roll, but I'm actually going to keep the details close to the chest for now.  :Small Wink:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn listens to the reports carefully, nodding along at each bit of news. "I cannot imagine anyone, even a paladin, would enjoy this march. The army's morale is important, but I am not sure how best to help them. We're on a bit of a schedule, so we cannot delay just to allow for an easier time, though perhaps a joint worship service would help everyone? I'm not the most devout, but everyone needs to care for their spirits every now and then...what do all of you think?"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

I am making this suggestion partially as a result of my real-life experience. Sometimes the only thing that helped me through a long week on deployment was an evening service with the chaplain onboard. Surely, with all the divine power rolling around, we could arrange something that would help inspire the forces and keep them going...?

At the report of a large force of demons nearby Filburn scowls a bit, thinking furiously. "We have several flying eyes amongst our party, though I would never volunteer your avian companions for you," he says, looking to Elrembriel and Waylan. "If either of them can spot this force, though, perhaps we can scout it from the ground and decide what should be done about it..."

*Spoiler: Sense Motive, as requested*
Show

(1d20+8)[*21*]

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek stands in stony silence. Even his clawed tail is quiet, wrapped sinuously around the swordsman's right leg and shifting slightly as the tiefling thinks.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Sense Motive: (1d20+2)[*11*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Sruech'ul is very quiet, I sent him because I thought he wouldn't be easily spotted", Elrembriel declares, her voice a little shrill at being talked to and having to answer in the presence of such a large audience. "I'm happy to send him back, if that's useful."

She looks at the experienced military men, expecting instructions.

*Spoiler*
Show

Sense motive (1d20+9)[*25*]

----------


## MuffinMan

"A joint service... Aye, that could help." Waylan strokes his beard pensively at Filburn's suggestion. "Certainly on the eve of battle, if not before. I'll speak to Aron and some of the others, see what we can do."

At the suggestion of aerial scouting he nods. "Kestros is unafraid from his position in the skies. If I ask it of him, he will go look for this demonic host."

*Spoiler: Sense Motive*
Show

(1d20+8)[*11*]

----------


## BelGareth

Grace was quiet for a while, she was no scout, and stayed behind with the troops trying to boost morale as much as possible, talking to the grunts, the privates, the most junior of the warriors, and learning their names, learning where they came from, it was obvious several of them idolized her, but it was more annoying than anything, and she realized she might as well use it if it was there. 

Upon being asked to boost morale, she piped up "Actually, I was thinking of hosting a wrestling competition....I know" she puts her hands up palms facing them "it sounds weird, but I think it will work well to focus them on something that isn't a blasted hellscape."

If given the go ahead, she will organize an inter squad wrestling competition, NCO's will be the judges, and told to call anything if it gets close to injuring someone, with Grace being the final judge. Double elimination bracket for anyone who is interested.

*Spoiler*
Show


Grace will plan on awarding the victors in a ceremony



"I am no scout, but this seems strange, as if it's evading you all on purpose, do these deamons posses abilities to evade your perceptions?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Alright, we need to realize something here," Filburn says as he looks around at his companions. "The army is expecting us to _lead_ them, and though I don't think any of us have the ego for the job, we need make a good show of it. Here's what we are going to do..." The half-elf proceeds to direct the party to try and take the following 'roles' within the assembled army:

Grace - front-line leader and figure-head. Something like a patron saint or Joan of Arc to the assembled Paladin host. She will need to _command_ the obedience and respect of the assembly and not be (too) shy about doing it.Filburn - the sergeant who provides direction and guidance (tactically) for the leader. He's no longer got the knack for speaking to people, but as a prior squire he has seen battles before and is likely the most soldier-like of the party.Waylan - the battle-hardened chaplain, ready to bless and show grace where appropriate and bring the 'Wrath of the Righteous' down on the heads of the wicked.Elrembriel - mysterious sage and wielder of arcane fire. Think Merlin only feminine and more dangerous.Morevek - the sanctified and converted enemy, the icon of the only way to redemption for the demonic hordes. Humble, deferential to the sanctified paladins, and utterly without mercy to those who fail to change their ways as he 'has.'
"...These are just ideas, mind you, but we must do a better job at giving the Knights of Kenabres what they need. We all know who we are and that we don't always live up as the icons they need, but right now they're hungry for something to believe in, and that something is us...Now, I'm not going to tell you _how_ to play these parts, or even that you must...this is all just a recommendation...but there's a phrase I've heard said of leadership - 'Fake it 'til you make it.' Right now, until we're done leading these fine men and women, I think we owe it to them to at least fake it..."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

I am taking some of this from the fantasy literature out there, some from history, and some from actual US Navy leadership directions. Please do not take this as me actually dictating what your PC must do - these are just some ideas. But the recommendation is close to what I would say in real life. As a party, we will do a better job if we set ourselves up, mentally, like a military unit. 

Grace is the Commanding Officer - emphasis on _commanding_ - and the image of leadership. If *BelGareth* doesn't mind, I think it would be a challenge for Grace that would be interesting to roleplay, but the image of Joan of Arc (the real, historical one) is very close to what I imagine Grace actually feels. If you're not familiar, we can talk more or I can try to direct you to an interesting documentary I saw on her once.Filburn can be the experienced enlisted leader backing up the CO. One of the jobs of Senior Enlisted leaders is to train and recommend actions to the CO, which I will try to do by way of recommending tactics and what should be said and done. However, Filburn lacks the presence to make that happen with a large crowd, so it will be on someone more Charismatic to pass along the directions and inspiration to the army as a whole.Waylan is a chaplain, but unlike modern day chaplains (who are non-combatants, protected by the Geneva Convention) he would bring the hurt when needed. There is a powerful place for this archetype in the minds of people, and it would be effective in the world of Golarion. What do you think, *MuffinMan*?Elrembriel may have to fake alot, at least in terms of how she feels, but she's got the magical prowess to be impressive. In fact, she's already demonstrated that degree of power, with the banner as the army left Kenabres. I think it worthwhile to lean into this and let mysterious silence work for the rest...unless *Gwynfrid* wants to develop her personality into the role too.Morevek may have the toughest part, given his race and the totally reasonable prejudice against tieflings that many of the paladins likely feel, but I suspect *JWallyR* is up for the task, even if Morevek won't like it.
If everyone is largely on board with this plan, when Filburn is "acting" in his assigned role with the NPCs I will type in bold. If our DM wants us to roll checks of some kind (Profession (Acting) would not be kind, but Bluff/Diplomacy/Intimidate certainly could be...I would prefer something like Profession (Soldier) though...) then it might get harder, but hopefully he will be merciful!  :Small Big Grin: 

After finishing his talk with the party, Filburn goes to Irabeth and says, "*Commander, we need to increase our scouts - at least four times what we have already had out to the front, searching for this enemy force. They need to travel in pairs and we need at least three additional riders roaming behind the army watching for pursuit from behind. Once we find this enemy force, we will decide what to do, but for now we need information. Where they are, what types of foes they are, how large is the force, you get the idea. Do we have enough riders for the task?*"

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek listens to Filburn's thoughts, and when the fellow swordsman describes the role suggested for him... the tiefling's mouth opens as though to speak, and his clawed tail begins _click_ing and _clack_ing furiously as it writhes in the air behind him. A sudden, silent fury flashes across the tiefling's ivory face, his dark brows furrowing above gritted teeth, and just as suddenly, the studied expressionless mask returns. "If... I must," he breathes out, in a choked tone, "I will."

----------


## Gwynfrid

"You're right, you know... Even better, you gave me an idea..." Elrembriel responds, a little dreamily, in the way she has sometimes when lost in the contemplation of the mystery of her arcane power. She goes away to ponder her spellbook, staying apart from the others.

At least, being mysterious isn't a great difficulty for her: Her natural shyness is such that she hasn't made much in terms of personal contact with the soldiers, or with anybody other than her long-time companions, during the expedition. _Now, mysterious is one thing, but it's useless if there isn't also some action, hopefully of the helpful kind._

She chooses a quiet time to put her power to use: The moment when the majority of the army is having their evening meal. She notices the crusade's battle standard, planted into the ground in the middle of the camp, a typical rallying point. Lightly touching the shaft, she calls upon the strange new powers she barely understands:

"En route pour la croisade
Pour tenir votre promesse,
Que ce drapeau vous garde,
Vaillants héros de Kenabres."

She doesn't explain what she did to anybody... But, in the following hours, the soldiers, and any human coming in the vicinity of the flag, find themselves surrounded by a pale, shiny aura. It doesn't take long to find that this aura is a protective one, shielding them from wounds and pain.

*Spoiler*
Show

Using a mythic power point to cast Lesser Guardian Monument. Humans coming within 40ft of the flag get DR 2/magic as long as they stay within that distance.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace listens and nods to the wise words, *"This is a good idea, and while I try to lift the troops morale, I will endeavor to lead them as best I can."* she says somberly, knowing she will be in the front of the army, in the thick of it, which was fine with her, but she know knew she was stuck in that role, she would do her best to fulfill it, and protect as many of these brave men and women in the army, they were her ward now....

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan nods his agreement at Filburn's suggestions. "Indeed, I think you have the right of it. The Inheritor, Old Deadeye, even Shelyn the Eternal Rose all favor us with their blessings. I will hold a special service tonight to make sure the men remember it, and services every night will be open for all who are interested."

----------


## Farmerbink

It might be a stretch to call the final part of the day "restful," but nonetheless, it's certainly more so than the forced march that preceded it.  Food is distributed and something like rest is had, while many paladins rub their weary or tense legs in between bites of field rations and drinks of (blessedly) fresh water- taken from the nearby river and magically purified with relative ease.  

Perhaps surprisingly, Irabeth and Anevia emphatically agree with Grace's suggestion.  "Oh, that would be fun!" the rogue beams, clearly excited by the idea and hopeful that her sister will participate.  Irabeth's response is more subdued, but no less positive.  "I assume you plan to adjudicate?  I imagine many of the men would love a chance to show off in front of 'the Dame'."  She smirks, knowingly.  "It seems they think quite highly of you, and at least as highly of your approval."

Sosiel and Aron gladly agree to aid Waylan in any way they can.  When asked, Sosiel is actually in the process of painting the bluff to the west.  Despite the brutal conditions, the Shelynite portrays the scene somehow both accurately and beautifully.  He artfully blends hues into reds and oranges that boldly convey the harsh bluffs against the sky beyond.  The result is striking, and terrifying- an apt representation of the army's general goals.  Aron sits nearby, appreciating both the opportunity to rest outside the saddle and the artwork of his friend and companion.  "I would be honored to participate.  Unfortunately, most of my artistic pursuits are ill suited to an active service, but I will gladly worship alongside you and lend my voice in defiant praise to the Gods that march alongside us."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

For the sake of clarity, we are still in the same chronological point: End of day after the discovery of a relatively nearby demonic force.  I generally approve of the various activities, and will leave it up to you guys to craft the scene(s) as you will.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With everyone agreeing to Filburn's recommendations, he nods and makes his own series of attempts to live up to his role. After speaking to Irabeth and giving his directions for the scouts, he begins to walk the camp, looking for any signs of discipline slacking. Though the paladins remain largely above reproach, he finds no shortage of young squires and others who need guidance. "*Look here!*" he demands of a trio of young men, likely in their teens. "*You have one of the most important jobs in this camp! You must put your heart and soul into the care of your knight's horse - these blessed animals carry righteous vengeance upon their backs! It is up to you to ensure the paladin you serve is prepared to face demonspawn and worse! Now, brush them down, look for saddle-sores, and care for them like your lives depend on it...because they very well might!*" 

The squire-made-knight holds nothing back, drawing upon his own experience as a young man serving a crusader to both critique and guide the common soldiers to better prepare the men and women they serve. After some time Filburn begins to feel more confident in the role and finds that it comes a bit more naturally to him. He's not sure of the overall impact, yet, but is confident that some of the smarter squires will begin to push their peers and help improve the quality of the army's camp and the service they provide too. "*And don't go thinking I don't know what I'm talking about - I served as a squire too, as a young man, and still serve a holy warrior now. You'd better believe that I take Grace's needs seriously and ensure she has what she needs to lead this mighty army! We all have our parts to play - do yours such that the good Gods will be proud of you!*" he says to some squires with dubious expressions. Then, he returns to his companions and makes sure he does enough to be sure that he is seen caring for Grace's comfort and the needs of her mount. 

When the twitching returns he just snarls at Baerlyon and spits, "I know, I know! We will practice when we're not being watched. I can't fail to do my part in this entire presentation..."

----------


## MuffinMan

For his part, Waylan erects a makeshift altar using a camp table to bear the holy symbols of Erastil, Shelyn, and, in the center, Iomedae. Together with the Shelynites he leads a focused group service in the twilight hour. It is short, no longer than 20 minutes, but he gives the men as best he can a reminder of the nobility of their cause, and of the divine favor that rides with them. "With the gods themselves at our sides, even the spawn of the abyss cannot stand! We will drive them back to the depths from which they came. And if any should fall, know that the Inheritor waits to bestow blessings and gratitude upon the valorous in the afterlife!" 

As the simple sermon concludes, he whispers instructions to a few aides to make it known throughout the camp that he is available for individual counseling and prayer. He spends a few more hours of the evening attending individual knights and soldiers as they come to him, leading them in prayer for the safety of their families and reassuring them with the blessing of Erastil and Iomedae.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace Raised her hands and then bought them back down to signal the beginning of the tournament, Samson and Adama, two seasoned Sergeants-turned-referees both shouted out in unison, "BEGIN!"

The four contestants leapt up from their positions, of sitting back to back in the middle of two circles outlined by spare tent rope, kept in place by stakes. All contestants were bare chested, their tunics either tossed aside for the moment, or wrapped around their waists. It was quickly apparent that it had become an impromptu squad challenge, and each squad had put forth a contender to participate. 

Both sergeants were on their game, intervening when someone was close, and only one contestant was injured, pulling a muscle over exerting themselves, and only one person failed to tap out, losing consciousness to a rear naked choke, which made his squad cheer all the more louder for his stubbornness. 

Grace nodded to each loser, and yelled the victors name of each bout to the crowd, until there was only 2 left, both undefeated, Segastus from squad _Arcarius_ of the Auxiliary command company, and Vanzo from squad _Libertus_ of the 2nd Cohort.

Segastus was a monster of a man, easily able to man handle any of his opponents, to be fair, most were not in his weight class, and they all seemed comical in nature. But then there is Vanzo, who was just as tall, but incredibly quick. The odds were 4:1 on Segastus, but Grace knew better, but being the headpiece of the army, knew better than to place a bet, and take hard earned rewards from the men.

It was over as Vanzo slept Segastus via omoplata in the 2nd round. The big giant refused to tap, and his wrist fell to the dirt floor 30 seconds in as Vanzo climbed him like some kind of giant. 

The crowd erupted in roars, with the Sergeants and Corporals (who themselves were roaring) tried to hush everyone, for they were still bivouacked in hostile territory, and noise discipline was still a thing. 

Grace performed a small ceremony, crowning the Army wrestling champion and mentioning a few notables fights, like the companies quatermaster Arvecus who refused to tap to a kimura, and managed, by some freak show of strength, to reverse it, and tap out his opponent!

----------


## Farmerbink

As the heroes redouble their efforts, many slight, intangible improvements arise.  The army seems more at ease, though not recklessly so, as the evening wears on.  Though many are forced to miss the service or the impromptu wrestling tournament due to taking their turns on guard duty, it's obvious that even more benefited from the events.  More than a few paladins find their equipment especially well tended on their return from said events as well, and one man to another, the better mood seems contagious.  

But all things come to an end, for good or ill, and eventually the bulk of the army makes their way to one large semi-communal tent or another.  The night passes largely uneventfully, but for the oddities of a few brief but fierce rainstorms.  By the morning's first light and the beginning of the break of camp, the wind and heat have already dried whatever rain fell, leaving the morning a bit humid but otherwise no worse for wear.  

As the army begins to mobilize, the requested increase of scouts set out.  Unable to scale the cliffs with anything resembling reasonable efforts, they find themselves forced to double-check much of the area to the north, along the wide plain between the bluffs and the river, as the two creep closer together.  

Finally, near midday, two of the patrols return, with news of the enemy: A few hours away, another large encampment of Tieflings lies encamped around the ruins of a substantial holding- Keeper's Canyon.  Nestled between the bluffs to the West and the now-dry Ahari riverbed, little remains of the settlement but a half-dozen shells of stone buildings and a bizarre compliment of leaning pilings in the river from what was once an extensive maze of piers.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn gathers together the party and Commander Irabeth. "We must ensure this battle takes place during daylight, preferably with the sun to our backs. Can we get the army into position to attack early enough that we can defeat this second army before sundown?" he asks her, looking to the others for other concerns.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The tiny voice of the young elf is heard, from behind Filburn's back: "If that's all right, I will provide the army with lights once again, to counter the tieflings' power over darkness".

----------


## MuffinMan

"Aye, if we can time it right, late afternoon would be best. We come from the west, and the sun's rays guide our arrows even as they blind the foe." Waylan nods in agreement with Filburn as he rubs his beard - perhaps this soldiering thing isn't so complicated after all! "What do we know of their forces?" he asks the scouts. "Similarly equipped as before. Had they any noteworthy banners, or obvious signs of magical aid?"

----------


## BelGareth

Grace clucks her tongue, *"I will take the center of whatever we do, and lead the charge, if you can put a light on my armor or something? it would be like a beacon for the moths and the flame alike, I'll just have to make sure not to trip."*

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel turns to the paladin, thankful for being asked to contribute directly. "Yes, certainly... Grace". It feels to her like it will take more that the few days since her mentor's reappearance for her to get used to the new, unfamiliar name. "This spell will last about one hour, and it should overcome the power of an ordinary tiefling to create darkness. I shall cast it on your armor, as well as that of as many as three captains of your choosing, just before the battle begins." 

*Spoiler*
Show

This would be a Daylight spell, just like she did last battle.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek nods approvingly at the suggestions and preparations being made. The stoic swordsman does not speak, but his body language is smooth and relaxed as the impending battle is discussed. The contrast could not be more stark from the taut, spring-like tension that has saturated the slender tiefling's form in the days of travel between engagements.

Clearly, he is ready- and _eager_- to get back to doing what he does best.

----------


## Farmerbink

The news spreads quickly as the order is given to redouble the pace.  The same odd combination of excitement and agitation comes over the army as a hundred paladins rush to do battle.  True to the scouts' figures, you arrive on the field with about an hour of daylight left, the sun drooping gently to the army's rear.  Before you, there is no neat clear space to trap the enemy between your army and the riverbank.  

The Sellen River rolls onward, a slow and deep gully flowing from the East (to your right), though it swirls and muddies oddly where it mingles with the now parched Ahari riverbed leading northward.  Little more than a muddy, near-stagnant offshoot, a thin tendril of water pokes northwards, creating a "T" intersection that leads to several wooden piles, the only evidence remaining of a once-vast network of piers.  Nestled in the nearer crook, almost a dozen ruined shells of once-sizable stone buildings squat in the ruddy glow of evening.  

Between you and them, in the rough terrain between the worldwound proper and the Sellen River, another army of Tieflings waits for you- and they are, obviously, expecting you.  For the first few minutes after your forces come into sight of theirs, frantic activity marks the preparation of about half their forces- the others had already been standing guard.  

*Spoiler: Phase 1*
Show

Rules linked for ease of access.  For now, the only battlefield conditions to apply are the enemy army's Battlefield advantage (which counters your own), as well as advantageous terrain, which will increase their DV by 2 (assuming you attack them).  Because of their defensive location, expert flankers is unavailable to you during this phase.

Choose your army's tactic(s) and if you like, someone can roll attacks for the ranged phase.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

If I understand right, I think the only tactic we can reasonably use is 




> *Standard**: Your armys attacks have no additional modifiers to its OM, DV, or damage.


So I think we should use this ranged phase to make a ranged attack against them and see if they can respond in kind. If they do, then we move to melee. If not, we make them come to us and leave their defensive bulwarks (and presumably their advantage) behind.

Filburn looks to his allies and the army's commander. "*We should draw them out, if we can. Take up positions and rain down our righteous fury upon them, with the blessings of Old Deadeye and other holy gods of the hunt!*" he says with enthusiasm and a glance to Waylan.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace wheel turns her horse as the group gathers to discuss tactics, she nods to Filburn *"I will do what I can from the head, it will be a glorious charge!"* she declares out loud before spurring on her horse to gallop towards the center of the formed army, a gleaming figure head for all to see.

----------


## MuffinMan

> Filburn looks to his allies and the army's commander. "*We should draw them out, if we can. Take up positions and rain down our righteous fury upon them, with the blessings of Old Deadeye and other holy gods of the hunt!*" he says with enthusiasm and a glance to Waylan.


"Aye!" Waylan agrees, heeling Auspice forward to a position where he can be seen by most of the company. "*Ready the longbows! Archers, on my mark! Ready... Aim... LOOSE!*" His own arrow joins a dark cloud of others suddenly arcing into the sky, streaking towards the foe.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Let's see if I get this right... 
*Ranged Phase*
Offense (1d20+10)[*26*] (longbows)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel's whole body, hair and eyes illuminate as she casts her spells in quick succession. Soon, Grace's armor shines with the light of day, and three of her chosen captains take the head of their groups with a similar boon.

----------


## Farmerbink

In the waning sunlight, Grace leads the charge with a torrent of death raining ahead in the form of arrows sent from the rear.  In the same moments, a series of substantial developments occurs.  First, _these_ Tieflings appear to have been better prepared, at least, for the ranged assault of the paladins.  They return fire in kind with bows of their own, even as a mass of dretches swarms out from the ruined buildings where they previously hid.  

Caught in the open, the vanguard led by Grace bears the brunt of the demonic assault, as arrows and black magic turn the field into a killing ground.  

Thanks perhaps to some divine benevolence and perhaps to simple luck, the paladin's assault is markedly more effective than the enemy's.  Still, paladins fall by the score in the same moments that the tiefling army is demolished by the ferocious and devastating rain of arrows.  

Surely for the better, only a handful of Tieflings remain in the field to lead their dretch allies into the thick of it.  Despite an overwhelming rout of the Tieflings, the day is not yet won.

*Spoiler: Army stats*
Show

The Tiefling army is almost destroyed in the ranged phase, due to a substantial ranged attack.  They're technically not done yet (at 1 HP), but won't be a notable force for long.  The _Knights_ took 2 total damage.  Thanks to a fabulous roll a few weeks ago, the were at *23* of 16, and are now at 21 (temporary HP due to the inclusion of sergeant Dunn's corps).

In the next phase, you guys are actually limited to the standard tactic because the dretches successfully ambushed you.  To that end, I can roll the attacks and update again.


The remaining forces clash in the open field, the _Knights_ largely forced to fight on two fronts to deal with the remaining Tieflings by the river's bank and the Dretches pouring out of the ruins.  Perhaps predictably, the next several minutes don't go as well for them as the initial volley.  Knights and demons fall in the madness, quickly saturating the arid terrain with their lifeblood.

*Spoiler: melee phase 1:*
Show

Rolled badly all around, which could have been much worse.  In the end, despite a +14 modifier (using smite evil this phase, 'cuz duh), the knights barely finished off the Tieflings and did only minor damage to the Dretch army (*7/9 HP* remaining).  In the same event, the knights took 2 more damage, and are now at *19/16*.

You guys can now choose to update your tactic for the next melee phase.  Whatever you choose, I'll update again once someone rolls the attack :-)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*Reform the lines! Foot soldiers to the front! Riders to the flanks! Medics to the wounded - quickly!*" calls Filburn as he fights alongside the soldiers, his own enlarged form near the center of the footmen trying to keep the masses of demons from breaking through. "*Send the infernal spawn back to the Abyss where they belong!*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

*MuffinMan* used +10...but I'm not sure why. The pin in Discord says our OM is +8. If he is right, then please add two to my roll: (1d20+8)[*12*].

If it is an extra action to use Channel Positive Energy to heal, _and_ we can use it to save some of the dying soldiers (and restore the army's temporary HPs), I would rather do that. 



> Channel Positive Energy: In the Melee phase, the army deals +1d4 points of damage against an undead target army. Instead of dealing extra damage to an enemy army, the army can use this ability to heal itself; if it takes an OM penalty equal to half its ACR for one Ranged or Melee phase, it heals a number of hit points equal to its ACR.


What is the army's ACR? I couldn't find it...

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan lowers his own bow and heels Auspice forward to where the tiefling's arrows have begun to find purchase among the paladins. Clutching his holy symbol aloft, he channels a burst of divine power to heal the wounded. "*For Deadeye and the Inheritor!*"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Concur on the above tactics. I got the +10 from the "Knight of Kenabres army stats" tab of the Google sheet.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Sruech'ul sits on Elrembriel's shoulder at the beginning of the battle. When the clash of armies begins in earnest, she whispers a few words to the owl, who then takes flight. The bird goes to survey the battlefield, looking for something that isn't immediately obvious.

*Spoiler*
Show

Elrembriel casts Detect Magic, using Share Spells so the detection can be performed by the owl. If at any time something magical register, it will fly back to report.

----------


## Farmerbink

On your command, the paladins allow their assault to ebb in favor of a massive wave of channeled energy- revitalizing many of the fallen and encouraging the rest.  Unfortunately, the demons do _not_ lessen their efforts, and in a sudden wave of demonic ferocity, many of the paladins find themselves overcome by sheer brute force.  

The remaining Tieflings make a deft maneuver, capitalizing on a narrow wedge of dretches with brutal efficacy.  More than a dozen paladins fall as they find themselves suddenly beset on both sides.  ((The _Knights_ take 7 damage))

In the same heartbeat, a handful of demons appear from amidst the dretches, a mere few dozen feet from the hulking form of Filiburn, cutting through their forces like so much chaff.  A pair of smoldering, 3-foot tall goat-headed demons charge the arcanist with flaming swords.  Despite their surprise, the unlikely knight finds himself fending them off, with no small effort.  In the next moments, he finds himself in the midst of a wave of what must me supernatural despair.  Despite their immunity to fear, many of the paladins in the immediate vicinity suddenly move more sluggishly, their efforts dampened by the mental assault.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

First of all, the _Knights_ were healed to 22 HP by their channel, before taking some heavy losses due to the enemy's good rolls.  They're now at *15 HP,* which is just below their max before the "temporary hit points" provided by the Lieutenant's corps.

So @DarkOne- as the party and army's resident ogre-sized target- has been ambushed by the enemy army's leader (and a few lieutenants).  Unfortunately, in the madness of the melee, Filburn is unable to locate the source of the magical attack, though the smoldering, goat-headed demons are quite easy to spot.  Fortunately, their attack rolls were pitiful and his saves were on point. 


For the rest of you, Waylan is 30' times (1d4)[*4*] away
Elrembriel is 30' times (1d4)[*4*] away
Morevek is 30' times (1d2)[*2*] away
and Grace is 30' times (1d2)[*2*] away.
All movement (on the ground) will be considered difficult terrain.

We're not going to worry about a map, because um- elf that madness.  We're also going to act under the assumption that you are all connected by means of _message_ or some other means of communication.

Game on.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## BelGareth

Grace sees the tide of battle as it ebbs and flows like water through a mountain spring, it was the _tempo_ of death, and she had seen it before, almost welcomed it, but she could not succumb to it, so she edged forward, guiding her mount as the literal figurehead of the army, she watched in horror as demons appeared around Filiburn. She wheeled her horse, and charged through the masses towards him, he needed help, and _they_ needed an inspirational act.

She held Radiant high as she charged her mount through the demons towards her friend, and the new foul beasts.

*Spoiler*
Show


Assuming she has a heavy warhorse, she can double move 100ft, being 60 in difficult terrain leaves me 20' feet away.

10ft aura should assuage those nearby. (+4 vs fear)

----------


## MuffinMan

From atop Auspice, Waylan has a clearer view that most of Filburn's sudden plight against the goat-headed demons. Heeling the warhorse forward, he sends two cold iron arrows streaking across the battlefield towards the enemy leader.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Auspice moves forward 50' (so that both are now 70' away from Filburn).
Waylan full-attacks using Mythic Rapid Shot and Deadly Aim to shoot 2 cold iron arrows. Target is the leader or whichever lieutenant has the least amount of cover.

atk 1 (1d20+8)[*23*], cc (1d20+8)[*9*] (20/x3), dmg (1d8+6)[*7*], cdmg (2d8+12)[*21*] 
atk 2 (1d20+8)[*15*], cc (1d20+8)[*12*] (20/x3), dmg (1d8+6)[*10*], cdmg (2d8+12)[*16*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 37 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 22 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +2 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (-2) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Par là-bas monte la marée
Qu'il faut que nos forces repoussent
Il est donc temps de s'envoler
Pour venir à la rescousse!"

Elrembriel takes flight, and moves to come straight towards Filburn.

*Spoiler*
Show

Cast Fly.
60' move. 

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 71 / 71 *Speed* Fly 60 ft *Init* 6 *AC* 17 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 7 *Will* 8 *CMB* +2 *BAB* 3 *Acid splash* +6 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +2 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 13 (1) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Powers/day: Mythic Power 1/5, Prescience 8/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 3/3

Active spells: Fly, Mage Armor, Message

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 7, *HP* 59/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +10, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +10 (2d6+11, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 6/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 1/2 Available
Mythic Powers 5/5 Available
Black Blade Strike
Arcane Strike

Haste Round 1 of 6
Enlarge Person
Protection from Evil(All stats assume the enemy is Evil).

As the chaos of battle suddenly gets worse, Filburn finds himself isolated with only *Baerlyon* able to understand him and all the voices around suddenly speaking gibberish. With a cry the enlarged half-elf swordsman steps away from his attackers, activates several powers, and casts a spell. His form suddenly begins to move with uncanny speed as he readies himself to strike at the attackers...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

I am going to imagine that since we are in combat as PCs that Filburn's Tongues Curse now activates - he speaks/understands only Aklo until "combat" is over.

Free Action - activate Black Blade Strike (1 point from Black Blade Arcane Pool, +2 Damage for 1 minute).
Swift Action - activate Arcane Strike (feat) for +1 Magic Damage for this round.

Take a 5-ft step to avoid AoOs. If this isn't possible/reasonable, he will accept an AoO to move out of melee with the ambushers to be able to cast without threat of losing the following spell. If he cannot avoid an AOO while casting, he will attempt to cast defensively: (1d20+9)[*24*] vs DC 18 or lose the spell.

Activate the Bonded Weapon power "to cast any spell known" - Haste.

If any of them incur AoOs (remember that he has reach due to being enlarged): *Baerlyon* (1d20+10)[*28*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*13*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+11)[*20*] magic slashing damage, (4d6+22)[*31*] critical strike damage

----------


## JWallyR

As Morevek spins, lashing his blade out toward the demonic opposition, he allows the momentum to orient him toward the sudden eruption of activity around Filburn. Without hesitating, the tiefling darts nimbly toward his enlarged ally, virtually dancing past both friend and foe along the route.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

If an Acrobatics check will help Morevek to avoid any difficult terrain penalty, he'll try it: (1d20+10)[*11*]

Swift: Activate Arcane Pool to give weapon +1 and Keen.
Double move toward Filburn.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Arcane Pool: +1 and Keen to weapon, 10 rds

----------


## Farmerbink

As the battle rages around them ((we are _not_ playing a phase of the army during this round of combat)), the heroes find a more relevant foe to face.  Unfortunately, as is so often the case, the enemy's guile complicates their immediate response.  After waiting until the right time, Filburn's greatest companions are quite distant, and the 11-foot-tall knight finds himself beset on all sides. 

For better or worse, both the dretches and paladins swarming each other all around are aware enough to give him a wide berth.  It leaves Filburn enough room to step back and prepare more thoroughly, but likewise gives the demons ample space to renew their assault only moments later.  All three of the small, but muscular, goat-demons prowl forward, assailing him from both sides.  ((Filburn takes a combined 3 hits, for 20 physical damage and 18 fire damage))  Further, as the fiends unleash a torrent of thrusts from their flaming blades, the area around Filburn becomes choked with cloying smoke.  ((Filburn is _sickened_ for 1 round))

An arrow streaks out of the army from Filburn's right, embedding into the flank of one of the Brimoraks, which cries out in pain.  Another arrow _thuds_ forcefully into the mud a few inches to the side, narrowly missing its target.

Map updated  ((for simplicity, all of the difficult terrain is some form of army combatant or another.  They can be used for cover/concealment, though it's not a cool move))

----------


## BelGareth

Grace watches as the sea of combatants open up, and spurs her horse onward towards one of the foul demons waylaying Filburn, she doesn't charge, but as she moves forward, a light appears above her head, in the shape and form of a radiant sword, as if the _inheritor_ was blessing her and her companions herself, it shone brilliantly, and those she calls allies felt emboldened within it's warm embrace.

*Spoiler*
Show


Move forward to U14
Standard: activate Angelic Bond (stand; 6 minutes) 
-shine like continual light spell
-allies within 20ft receive pro from evil (+3 bonus for deflection and resistance bonus)

Also, all allies within 30ft roll twice when using a surge, and keep the best roll. (per Mythic Feat: Focus)

Grace
AC: 27
FF: 26 T: 14 
HP's: 89
Effects: Angelic Bond (6 minutes)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 2, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 7, *HP* 21/59, *Speed* 60 ft.
*AC* 22, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 24, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 7, *Will* 8, *CMB* +10, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +11 (2d6+10, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 6/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 1/2 Available
Mythic Powers 2/5 Available
Black Blade Strike

Haste Round 2 of 6 (+1 to hit, +1 dodge bonus to AC, +1 to Reflex saves, +30 ft movement speed already included above)
Enlarge Person
Protection from Evil(All stats assume the enemy is Evil; Filburn receives an additional +1 from Grace's Angelic Bond.)

In a sudden burst of hasted movement Filburn strike three times, focusing his attacks on one demon at a time (*B3* first) as he tries to step out of the flank in which he finds himself! The half elf remains silent, focusing intently on his attacks since he cannot understand anyone around him anyway.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Filburn takes a full attack action for two attacks (thanks to Haste):
*Baerlyon* (1d20+11)[*27*] to hit, (1d20+11)[*21*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+10)[*16*] magic slashing damage, (4d6+20)[*32*] critical strike damage
*Baerlyon* (1d20+11)[*16*]*+5* to hit, (1d20+11)[*20*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+10)[*16*] magic slashing damage, (4d6+20)[*33*] critical strike damage

Spend one Mythic Power to active Champion's Strike (Filburn makes a sudden (additional) attack as a Swift Action, rolling twice and bypassing DR)
*Baerlyon* (1d20+11)[*13*] or (1d20+11)[*17*]*+5* to hit, (1d20+11)[*13*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+10)[*17*] magic slashing damage, (4d6+20)[*35*] critical strike damage

Using "Surge" twice to bolster those to-hit rolls by 5 each, as rolled in the OoC thread.

He then takes a 5-st step south to *V14-W15*.

If any of the enemies incur AoOs (remember that he has reach due to being enlarged): *Baerlyon* (1d20+11)[*24*] to hit, (1d20+11)[*24*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+10)[*17*] magic slashing damage, (4d6+20)[*36*] critical strike damage

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Oh no you won't burn him, not anymore!" the flying elven girl cries out. She makes a beeline right to her beleaguered friend, now three times as tall as she is, and places a hurried hand on his shoulder.

"S'il faut faire la part du feu
Que ce ne soit pas la tienne
Et même s'il vient sur toi, un peu
Que ce sort ses ravages prévienne!" 

*Spoiler*
Show

Fly 50' to V16. assuming that Filburn now occupies V15.
Cast Resist Energy on Filburn, fire resistance 10, 60 minutes.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 71 / 71 *Speed* Fly 60 ft *Init* 6 *AC* 17 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 7 *Will* 8 *CMB* +2 *BAB* 3 *Acid splash* +6 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +2 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 13 (1) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 21 (5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Powers/day: Mythic Power 1/5, Prescience 8/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 3/3

Active spells: Fly, Mage Armor, Message

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan heels Auspice forward, forcefully knocking his way past clusters of warring tieflings and paladins alike. As he rides, his free hand begins to glow with holy light. "Go, my friend!" he cries to the hawk on his shoulder. Kestros screeches in acknowledge as the holy light transfers to its plumage and then soars through the air towards Filburn. As it reaches him, his most severe wounds begin to mend.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to AE/17-AF/17. Cast _cure serious wounds_ to heal Filburn for (3d8+6)[*23*] HP, using Kestros to deliver the touch spell.

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 37 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 22 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +2 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (-2) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's whirling, fluid steps guide him through the ebb and flow of combat between paladins and demons to the clearing that has developed, centered on the magically enlarged Filburn and his demonic assailants. With a sudden burst of blinding speed, the blur that _is_ Morevek suddenly appears, handily flanking the foremost of the demonic foes. With similar speed, the wicked gleam of his katana _whips_ toward the goat-demon's unprotected flank!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Double-move toward combat.
Swift action after both moves to move to a flank with B2 (or another living enemy) and then 5ft back southward, hopefully leaving Morevek in melee with 1 target.

Attack!

Attack: (1d20+12)[*14*] (includes flanking)
CC: (1d20+12)[*24*] (includes flanking) for x2 on attack roll of 27+ *Morevek will spend 2 Arcane points to increase crit multiplier by 1*
Damage: (1d8+5)[*11*]
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*6*] and possibly (1d8+5)[*6*]

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+9)[*10*]
CC: (1d20+9)[*15*] (includes flanking) for x2 on attack roll of 24+ *And if target is not already very wounded,  Morevek will spend 2 Arcane points to increase crit multiplier by 1*
Damage: (1d8+5)[*6*]
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*7*] and possibly (1d8+5)[*12*]


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 5, *HP* 65/65, *Speed* 30
*AC* 26, *Touch* 21, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 7, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Arcane Pool: +1 and Keen to weapon, 9 rds

----------


## Farmerbink

As is so often the case, warring against the demons is unpredictable.  Filburn lashes out with impressive violence, severely injuring one of the small assailants.  The rest of the heroes converge, mostly healing or otherwise bolstering the knight, in preparation for the onslaught that no doubt is coming.  The demons don't disappoint.

The goat-demons (brimoraks) step forward, spreading out now to attack on a concerted front.  What at first seems like a blessing quickly becomes apparent as a serious problem.  In the wake of the unexpected silence from the enemy spellcaster a moment before, a pair of hulking goat-headed demons (schir) appear behind Grace and Filburn, all too eager to bring their halberds to bear.  The smaller demons lash out with their blades in a concerted strike, viciously laying into Filburn ((Filburn takes 17 damage: longsword, hoof, and gore)).  Grace likewise finds herself surrounded, though her defenses hold up a little better ((Grace takes 13 damage: halberd)).  Morevek contemptuously flicks aside the blade and hoof of the demon facing him, only to be surprised by a second sudden strike ((Morevek takes 9 damage: long sword)).  Despite the cloying smoke billowing from the small figures and their blades, all three heroes manage to fight through the sickening scent.

Only Elrembriel seems to be aware of the significance of the schir's appearance.  She frantically scans the edge of the grand melee in an effort to find the figure producing the magic.  Thus, when a pair of batlike wings erupt from her left, she's a bit prepared for it.  The incubus rises above the dretches and streaks towards Elrembriel, blade bared.  She _only just_ manages to avoid its wickedly curved blade as it flies past, and begins to turn back towards the heroes.

Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 3, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 7, *HP* 27/59, *Speed* 60 ft.
*AC* 22, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 24, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 7, *Will* 8, *CMB* +10, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +11 (2d6+10, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 6/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 1/2 Available
Mythic Powers 1/5 Available
Black Blade Strike

Haste Round 3 of 6 (+1 to hit, +1 dodge bonus to AC, +1 to Reflex saves, +30 ft movement speed already included above)
Enlarge Person
Protection from Evil(All stats assume the enemy is Evil; Filburn receives an additional +1 from Grace's Angelic Bond.)
Resist Energy (from Elrembriel, Fire Resistance 10, one hour)

As his allies converge around him Filburn shrugs off the additional blows while silently thanking Waylan for the healing. He strikes twice again, this time focusing on B3 until the demon is killed and then aiming at B1 next.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Filburn takes a full attack action for two attacks (thanks to Haste):
*Baerlyon* (1d20+11)[*16*] to hit, (1d20+11)[*16*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+10)[*15*] magic slashing damage, (4d6+20)[*37*] critical strike damage
*Baerlyon* (1d20+11)[*22*] to hit, (1d20+11)[*14*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+10)[*16*] magic slashing damage, (4d6+20)[*33*] critical strike damage

Spend one Mythic Power to active Champion's Strike (Filburn makes a sudden (additional) attack as a Swift Action, rolling twice and bypassing DR)
*Baerlyon* (1d20+11)[*16*] or (1d20+11)[*17*] to hit, (1d20+11)[*20*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+10)[*21*] magic slashing damage, (4d6+20)[*36*] critical strike damage

If any of the enemies incur AoOs (remember that he has reach due to being enlarged): *Baerlyon* (1d20+11)[*19*] or (1d20+11)[*31*] to hit, (1d20+11)[*21*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+10)[*18*] magic slashing damage, (4d6+20)[*34*] critical strike damage

----------


## MuffinMan

The flying incubus assailing Elrembriel suddenly appears to Waylan as the most dire threat. Wheeling Auspice to a better angle, he quickly takes aim and sends _three_ arrows streaking through the air at the foe!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Stay put. Mythic rapid shot + Deadly Aim to shoot 3 arrows at the incubus. Swift action Hawkeye to get +3 on the first attack roll.

atk1 (1d20+10)[*19*], cc1 (1d20+10)[*26*] (20/x3), dmg1 (1d8+4)[*12*], cdmg1 (2d8+8)[*12*]
atk2 (1d20+7)[*26*], cc2 (1d20+7)[*14*] (20/x3), dmg2 (1d8+4)[*8*], cdmg2 (2d8+8)[*15*]
atk3 (1d20+7)[*12*], cc3 (1d20+7)[*11*] (20/x3), dmg3 (1d8+4)[*10*], cdmg3 (2d8+8)[*17*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 37 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 22 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +2 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (-2) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## Gwynfrid

_So that's where he was!_ Miraculously unscathed by the sneaky demon's attack, startled from the sudden appearance of two more horrors on the battlefield, Elrembriel doesn't even have time for fear. The blue light erupts from her eyes, fingertips and hair as if on its own, the echoes of the goddess' voice distant in her mind.  _And you shall have it..._

She points a finger at her aggressor, the arcane words flowing out of her even though she never learned them...

"Ce pieu que je lance est en froid métal
Et il est pour toi, incube immonde!
Pour toi et ta magie, il est létal
C'est ainsi que te bannit notre monde!"

The light at the tip of her finger grows into a long spike, becomes metal as it detaches from her and flies at the incubus' face, while the elf girl rises into the air.

"Ce n'est pas tout: Mes amis encerclés
Méritent de recevoir assistance!
Que le vent agile, sous leurs pieds
Les porte et leur donne diligence!" 

In the midst of their melee with the denizens of the Abyss, her friends suddenly feel their limbs becoming lighter, swifter...

*Spoiler*
Show


Free action, Prescience (1d20)[*5*]; if result is 11 or better, use it instead of the d20 roll in the attack below. 

Swift action, activate Wild Arcana to cast Iron Stake at caster level 8 against the incubus.
Ranged touch attack (1d20+6)[*25*] damage (4d6)[*19*] (piercing, cold iron, magic - no SR) cc(26) (1d20+6)[*23*] cd (4d6)[*18*] 
If the incubus takes damage: sickened 1 round + Fort DC19 or must pass concentration checks to cast spells or spell-like abilities for 8 rounds.

Move action, fly up 10' and away to Z15 X15.

Standard action, cast Haste over Morevek, Grace, Filburn and herself.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 71 / 71 *Speed* Fly 90 ft *Init* +6 *AC* 21 *Fort* +8 *Ref* +9 *Will* +9 *CMB* +2 *BAB* +3 *Acid splash* +7 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +3 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 13 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 21 (+5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Effects: Fly 6 min, Haste 6 rounds, Protection from Evil +3 (Grace's Angelic Bond, giving her +3 to AC and +1 to saves as it doesn't stack with the cloak of resistance) - included in stats above
Powers/day: Mythic Power 0/5, Prescience 7/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 3/3

----------


## JWallyR

Under the effects of Elrembriel's arcane blessing, Morevek suddenly grins, the vicious expression exposing his elongated canine teeth. The tiefling begins a series of dance-like gestures with his free hand, culminating in an explosive exhalation as his keen blade darts repeatedly at the demonic foe before him!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Begin Spell Combat by casting Chill Touch defensively: (1d20+18)[*25*] vs DC *17* (lol)

Morevek will attack B2 until/unless it dies, and then take a 5ft step to continue by attacking B1 or S1, whichever is more wounded (or more dangerous).

If for some reason these are both down, can he "cancel" the FRA and move to 5ft away from another hostile?

First ("free") attack to deliver the touch spell:
Attack: (1d20+10)[*14*]* plus 3 from surge, rolled OOC*, CC: (1d20+10)[*27*] on 25+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*9*] slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] negative energy
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*8*] slashing plus (1d6)[*6*] negative energy

Bonus attack from Haste:
Attack: (1d20+10)[*15*]* plus 5 from surge, rolled OOC*, CC: (1d20+10)[*26*] on 25+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*11*] slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] negative energy
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*13*] slashing plus (1d6)[*6*] negative energy

Second Spell Combat attack:
Attack: (1d20+10)[*23*], CC: (1d20+10)[*18*] on 25+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*8*] slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] negative energy
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*6*] slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] negative energy

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+10)[*17*], CC: (1d20+10)[*20*] on 25+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*12*] slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] negative energy
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*7*] slashing plus (1d6)[*3*] negative energy



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 5, *HP* 56/65, *Speed* 60
*AC* 27, *Touch* 22, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 8, *Will* 7, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect, +1 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Arcane Pool: +1 and Keen to weapon, 8 rds
Haste: extra attack with FRA, +1 atk/AC/refl, +30 mv speed, 6 rds

----------


## BelGareth

Flanked on all sides Grace calls upon her divine power bottled deep within her, and unleashes it even as she burns like a miniature sin, the radiance growing with each strike of her sword, smiting her foes with righteous fury, her sword leaving trails of luminescence as it flashes with each strike. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Free: use mythic power for Mythic Power Attack to ignore PA penalties for 1 minute
Full: Attack Demons
will attack S2 until/unless it dies, and then continue to B3.

*Attack 1* - (1d20+14)[*15*] - Nat 1
*Damage* - (1d8+11)[*17*]

*Attack 2* - (1d20+14)[*31*]
*Damage* - (1d8+11)[*15*]

*Attack 3* - (1d20+9)[*18*]
*Damage* - (1d8+11)[*15*]
*Spoiler: crit confirms*
Show


*Crit confirm Attack 1* - (1d20+14)[*20*]
*Damage* - (1d8+17)[*24*]

*Crit confirm Attack 2* - (1d20+14)[*19*]
*Damage* - (1d8+17)[*20*]

*Crit confirm Attack 3* - (1d20+9)[*29*]
*Damage* - (1d8+17)[*19*]
Mythic PA bonus damage is doubled before being multiplied by the weapons crit multiplier. 



*Spoiler: stats*
Show


*(Aurora) Gracia, Sword of Iomedae*
F LG Human (duel talent) Paladin, *Level* 6, *Init* 1, *HP* 80/89, *Speed* 20
*AC* 28, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 27, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 13, *Will* 13, *CMB* +10, *Base Attack Bonus* 6   
*+1 Cold Iron Longsword Radiance (2/2 mp)*  +12/+7 (1d8+5, 19-20/x2)
*Masterwork Dagger ([1])*  +11/+5 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Masterwork Light Crossbow*  +11 (1d8, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Full Plate*, *  +1 Steel Heavy Shield* (+10 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, +3 Natural, +1 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 8, Wis 8, Cha 22
*Effects*: Crusader (faith)(+1 attacks vs outsiders w\ chaotic), Haste 6/6 rounds, Protection from Evil +3 (Grace's Angelic Bond, giving her +3 to AC and +3 to saves) - included in stats above
*Powers/day*: Smite Evil 2/2, Lay on Hands 9/9, Angelic Bond 0/1, Mythic Power 4/5, Terendelev's Scale of Grace 3/3, Child of the Crusades 1/1

----------


## Farmerbink

The demons continue to respond largely as you would expect.  Unbridled violence and fury marks a flurry of blades, hooves, and horns.  Surrounded by the madness of paladins doing battle en masse with the demonic forces of the Worldwound, the heroes find themselves having mixed success both attacking the enemy and avoiding their attacks.  Morevek manages to strike the smoldering goat-demon with a pair of blows, and it falls in a smoking heap.  Filburn scowls as a pair of his swipes are narrowly avoided, but he redoubles his efforts and connects with the third for a substantial blow.

The Incubus immediately grunts upon the impact of Elrembriel's spell, and begins moving a bit more sluggishly.  For better or worse, it chooses to leave the central melee.  Taking advantage of its wings and height, he turns his ire on Waylan, and clears the area with a surprising dash ((Waylan takes 12 damage)).  

The Brimoraks and Schir have clearly worked together before.  Grace demonstrates her poise in the saddle and uncanny combat acumen.  As longsword and halberd slash towards her, she deftly avoids strike after strike.  Unfortunately, Filburn doesn't fare nearly so well.  With savage fury, longsword and halberd both bite deep.  Even with his magical protection from the smoldering heat, the assault is too much ((Filburn takes 33 damage and falls, _dying_.))

Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 4, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 7, *HP* -6/59, *Speed* 60 ft.
*AC* 22, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 24, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 7, *Will* 8, *CMB* +10, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +11 (2d6+10, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 6/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 1/2 Available
Mythic Powers 1/5 Available
Black Blade Strike

Haste Round 3 of 6 (+1 to hit, +1 dodge bonus to AC, +1 to Reflex saves, +30 ft movement speed already included above)
Enlarge Person
Protection from Evil(All stats assume the enemy is Evil; Filburn receives an additional +1 from Grace's Angelic Bond.)
Resist Energy (from Elrembriel, Fire Resistance 10, one hour)

Unconscious but Stable

"..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show




> *Hard to Kill* (Ex)
> Whenever youre below 0 hit points, you automatically stabilize without needing to attempt a Constitution check...In addition, you dont die until your total number of negative hit points is equal to or greater than double your Constitution score.

----------


## MuffinMan

Seeing Filburn fall, Waylan puts two fingers to his lips and lets out a piercing whistle. Responding to the command, Kestros wheels back around to him, flying swiftly above the chaos of battle. He alights on his master's outstretch hand just long enough to receive another transfusion of divine energy before darting back to apply it to the downed Hellknight.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Auspice moves to AA/17-AB/17

Waylan casts cure critical wounds to heal Filburn for (4d8+6)[*14*]

Kestros double-moves: first to Waylan to receive the spell, then back to Filburn to apply it

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 25 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 22 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +2 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (-2) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## BelGareth

Graces eyes go wide as her stalwart companion topples with a loud thud to the ground, all 'grace' is lost, as she see's red, and like a dervish, wields the great blade with continued vigor, it was no hammer, but did the job. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Swift: use mythic power for Rally: everyone within 30ft gets a single reroll.
Immediate: surge (if i can't take an immediate action after taking a swift please ignore) +5 to highest attack roll that misses. 
Full: Attack Demons
will attack S2 until/unless it dies, and then continue to B3.

*Attack 1* - (1d20+14)[*19*]
*Damage* - (1d8+11)[*15*]

*Attack 2* - (1d20+14)[*24*]
*Damage* - (1d8+11)[*17*]

*Attack 3* - (1d20+9)[*10*]
*Damage* - (1d8+11)[*19*]

*Attack reroll* - (1d20)[*3*]
*Spoiler: crit confirms*
Show


*Attack 1* - (1d20+14)[*18*]
*Damage* - (1d8+17)[*19*]

*Attack 2* - (1d20+14)[*28*]
*Damage* - (1d8+17)[*22*]

*Attack 3* - (1d20+9)[*25*]
*Damage* - (1d8+17)[*21*]

*Attack reroll* - (1d20)[*4*]
Mythic PA bonus damage is doubled before being multiplied by the weapons crit multiplier. 



*Spoiler: stats*
Show


*(Aurora) Gracia, Sword of Iomedae*
F LG Human (duel talent) Paladin, *Level* 6, *Init* 1, *HP* 80/89, *Speed* 20
*AC* 28, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 27, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 13, *Will* 13, *CMB* +10, *Base Attack Bonus* 6   
*+1 Cold Iron Longsword Radiance (2/2 mp)*  +12/+7 (1d8+5, 19-20/x2)
*Masterwork Dagger ([1])*  +11/+5 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Masterwork Light Crossbow*  +11 (1d8, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Full Plate*, *  +1 Steel Heavy Shield* (+10 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, +3 Natural, +1 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 8, Wis 8, Cha 22
*Effects*: Crusader (faith)(+1 attacks vs outsiders w\ chaotic), Haste 5/6 rounds, Protection from Evil +3 (Grace's Angelic Bond, giving her +3 to AC and +3 to saves) - included in stats above
*Powers/day*: Smite Evil 2/2, Lay on Hands 9/9, Angelic Bond 0/1, Mythic Power 3/5, Terendelev's Scale of Grace 3/3, Child of the Crusades 1/1

----------


## BelGareth

*Spoiler*
Show


Immediate action to use a surge:
(2d6b1)[*5*] Adding to highest attack roll that missed.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 4, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 7, *HP* 8/59, *Speed* 60 ft.
*AC* 18 (melee) or 26 (ranged), *Touch* 10 or 18, *Flat-footed* 16 or 24, *CMD* 20 or 28, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 7, *Will* 8, *CMB* +10, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +7 (2d6+10, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 6/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 1/2 Available
Mythic Powers 1/5 Available
Black Blade Strike

Haste Round 1 of 6 (+1 to hit, +1 dodge bonus to AC, +1 to Reflex saves, +30 ft movement speed already included above)
Enlarge Person
Protection from Evil(All stats assume the enemy is Evil; Filburn receives an additional +1 from Grace's Angelic Bond.)
Resist Energy (from Elrembriel, Fire Resistance 10, one hour)

Prone

As he comes back to consciousness Filburn groans a thanks in Aklo as he tries to roll to a safe spot from which to stand. Seeing none, he grasps Baerlyon and strike at the most damaged demon from the ground. He still looks badly injured, but with nowhere to go he does the only thing he can figure to do...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Full attack with Baerlyon: (1d20+7)[*11*] to hit, (1d20+7)[*11*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+10)[*17*] magical slashing damage, (4d6+20)[*34*] critical strike damage
(1d20+7)[*23*] to hit, (1d20+7)[*15*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+10)[*13*] magical slashing damage, (4d6+20)[*32*] critical strike damage

Are we close enough for some Channel Positive Energy from the army? That would be really great right now...

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel sees Filburn fall with alarm. Even as Waylan's divine magic revives him, the warrior is in great danger. She flies a short distance to hover above him, and decides to emulate the priest's avian intervention. She extends her hand, and the faithful Sruech'ul, who had been flying around this way and that at a safe height over the battlefield, comes to brush her raised fingers just as she ends her incantation:

"Ami, il est temps de disparaître
De la vue de tous, un moment
Afin que ces ignobles êtres
Partout te cherchent inutilement!"

The owl, all bathed in an aura of light blue magic, swoops in towards Filburn. As soon as he makes contact with him, the downed hero vanishes from sight!

*Spoiler*
Show


Free action, Prescience (1d20)[*13*]; if result is 11 or better, use it instead of the d20 roll in the first saving throw or other roll needed this round.

Move action, fly level 5' to V14, staying in Grace's aura.

Standard action, cast Vanish with Sruech'ul to deliver the touch spell to Filburn.

*Spoiler: Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 71 / 71 *Speed* Fly 90 ft *Init* +6 *AC* 21 *Fort* +8 *Ref* +9 *Will* +9 *CMB* +2 *BAB* +3 *Acid splash* +7 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +3 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 13 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 21 (+5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Effects: Fly 6 min, Haste 6 rounds, Protection from Evil +3 (Grace's Angelic Bond, giving her +3 to AC and +1 to saves as it doesn't stack with the cloak of resistance) - included in stats above
Powers/day: Mythic Power 0/5, Prescience 6/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 3/3



*Spoiler: Sruech'ul*
Show

Familiar, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +16
AC 18, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +3 natural)
hp 35
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +7
Speed 10 ft., fly 60 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +6 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 7, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +3; CMB +4; CMD 11
Feats Weapon Finesse, Alertness
Skills Fly +7, Stealth +22
Skill from master: Craft(Alchemy) +0, Knowledge(Arcana) +5, Knowledge(Planes) +4, Perception +16, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Use Magic Device +3
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master

----------


## JWallyR

Only the slightest angling of his face toward the fallen, revived, and then suddenly disappeared Filburn would reveal Morevek's concern for his fellow swordsman amidst the lashing of his keen blade. For the magus, the dance of death continues for another measure, as he sweeps his katana at the demons once again.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

FRA to do Spell Combat, with Haste benefits.
Attacking B1 until/unless it dies. Should it die, Morevek will 5ft step to attack S1 instead.
If a crit is confirmed against an enemy that doesn't obviously appear to already be at death's door (please adjudicate as appropriate), Morevek will spend 2 points of Arcane Power to increase his critical multiplier by 1.
Use d20 reroll from Grace on a missed attack or a failed crit confirmation, whichever occurs first: (1d20)[*6*]


Haste attack: (1d20+10)[*22*], CC: (1d20+10)[*13*] on 25+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*13*] slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] negative energy
Crit damage: (2d8+10)[*17*] slashing plus (2d6)[*8*] negative energy

Normal first attack: (1d20+10)[*14*], CC: (1d20+10)[*25*] on 25+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*9*] slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] negative energy
Crit damage: (2d8+10)[*17*] slashing plus (2d6)[*4*] negative energy

Spell Combat attack: To trigger this, Morevek has to cast a spell. He cannot fail to cast _Touch of Fatigue_ defensively, so he will do that.
Attack: (1d20+10)[*11*], CC: (1d20+10)[*11*] on 25+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*6*] slashing plus Fort save vs DC *16* else fatigued, 6 rds
Crit damage: (2d8+10)[*16*] slashing

*Spoiler: AoO, if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+10)[*22*], CC: (1d20+10)[*23*] on 25+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*9*] slashing plus Fort save vs DC *16* else fatigued, 6 rds (if not already discharged earlier)


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 5, *HP* 56/65, *Speed* 60
*AC* 27, *Touch* 22, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 8, *Will* 7, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect, +1 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Arcane Pool: +1 and Keen to weapon, 7 rds
Haste: extra attack with FRA, +1 atk/AC/refl, +30 mv speed, 5 rds

----------


## Farmerbink

The heroes lash out once more, with dramatically greater success than before.  One of the Schir demons falls, while the other turns its attention to Morevek instead of the now-undetectable Filburn.

Even flanking the lithe swordsman, Morevek proves an elusive target.  Amidst the flurry of swipes, only one strike lands ((Morevek takes 12 damage from the Schir's halberd))

The Brimoraks prove ineffective against both Morevek and Grace.  The latter takes a step away, closer to the melee surrounding them.  

Map updated

----------


## MuffinMan

Spying an opening in the chaos of battle, Waylan heels Auspice forward to be closer to his companions. "*For Erastil and Iomedae!*" he cries, waving his holy symbol aloft. From it emits a sudden burst of holy light, mending the worst of his allies' wounds.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to V/19-W/19. From here I think Waylan can get all allies with Channel Positive Energy, and the schir, but miss the brimoraks (30' radius).

Healing: (3d6)[*10*]

*Spoiler: Status (post-healing)*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 35 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 22 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +2 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (-2) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## BelGareth

Seeing the foul spawn inability to avail her, she is spurred onward with courage, seeing Morevak beset on both sides, she moves around, guiding her horse through the grand melee to aide her battled companion!

Again, her sword flashes from the back of her horse, attempting to impale the closest brimorak.

*Spoiler*
Show


Swift: use mythic power for Rally: everyone within 30ft gets a single reroll.
Move to V/W-13 (provoking from B3 im pretty sure)
Standard: attack B1

*Attack* - (1d20+14)[*21*]
*Damage* - (1d8+11)[*17*]

*Attack reroll* - (1d20)[*2*] - not needed

*Spoiler: crit confirm*
Show


*Attack 1* - (1d20+14)[*29*]
*Damage* - (1d8+17)[*21*]
Mythic PA bonus damage is doubled before being multiplied by the weapons crit multiplier. 



*Spoiler: stats*
Show


*(Aurora) Gracia, Sword of Iomedae*
F LG Human (duel talent) Paladin, *Level* 6, *Init* 1, *HP* 80/89, *Speed* 20
*AC* 28, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 27, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 13, *Will* 13, *CMB* +10, *Base Attack Bonus* 6   
*+1 Cold Iron Longsword Radiance (2/2 mp)*  +12/+7 (1d8+5, 19-20/x2)
*Masterwork Dagger ([1])*  +11/+5 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Masterwork Light Crossbow*  +11 (1d8, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Full Plate*, *  +1 Steel Heavy Shield* (+10 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, +3 Natural, +1 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 8, Wis 8, Cha 22
*Effects*: Crusader (faith)(+1 attacks vs outsiders w\ chaotic), Haste 4/6 rounds, Protection from Evil +3 (Grace's Angelic Bond, giving her +3 to AC and +3 to saves) - included in stats above
*Powers/day*: Smite Evil 2/2, Lay on Hands 9/9, Angelic Bond 0/1, Mythic Power 2/5, Terendelev's Scale of Grace 3/3, Child of the Crusades 1/1

----------


## Gwynfrid

_Where did it go?_ The elf girl flies over the battlefield, surveying her surroundings. As she does so, she slips her hand within the folds of her robes, and extracts a slender wand.

*Spoiler*
Show


Free action, Prescience (1d20)[*13*] if result is 11 or better, use it instead of the d20 roll in the first saving throw or other defensive roll needed this round.

Perception to look for enemies (1d20+11)[*19*] - EDIT rerolled in OOC for a *27*.

Move action, fly level 15' to T15, staying in Grace's aura.

Move action, take out the wand of magic missile.

*Spoiler: Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 71 / 71 *Speed* Fly 90 ft *Init* +6 *AC* 21 *Fort* +8 *Ref* +9 *Will* +9 *CMB* +2 *BAB* +3 *Acid splash* +7 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +3 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 13 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 21 (+5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Effects: Fly 6 min, Haste 6 rounds, Protection from Evil +3 (Grace's Angelic Bond, giving her +3 to AC and +1 to saves as it doesn't stack with the cloak of resistance) - included in stats above
Powers/day: Mythic Power 0/5, Prescience 5/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 3/3



*Spoiler: Sruech'ul*
Show

Familiar, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +16
AC 18, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +3 natural)
hp 35
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +7
Speed 10 ft., fly 60 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +6 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 7, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +3; CMB +4; CMD 11
Feats Weapon Finesse, Alertness
Skills Fly +7, Stealth +22
Skill from master: Craft(Alchemy) +0, Knowledge(Arcana) +5, Knowledge(Planes) +4, Perception +16, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Use Magic Device +3
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek grimaces in pain at the demons' successful penetration of his defensive dance. Weaving careful steps between darting strikes of his blade, the magus glides into position opposite that of his paladin ally, and continues his assault on the brimorak before him!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5ft step to Y13

*To the degree that it matters, flanking was not considered in any attack rolls.*

Rally reroll, to be used on either the first missed attack or the first critical that would fail to confirm: (1d20)[*18*]

Begin Spell Combat, attacking B1.

"Free" Haste attack:
Attack: (1d20+10)[*12*]; CC (1d20+10)[*19*] for x2 on 25+ (but Morevek will use 2 Arcane points to increase crit mult on a confirmed crit)
Damage: (1d8+5)[*7*] slashing plus Touch of Fatigue: Fort DC vs *16* or fatigued, 6 rds
Crit damage: (2d8+10)[*21*] additional slashing

First Spell Combat attack:
Attack: (1d20+10)[*11*]; CC (1d20+10)[*13*] for x2 on 25+ (but Morevek will use 2 Arcane points to increase crit mult on a confirmed crit)
Damage: (1d8+5)[*6*] slashing plus possibly Touch of Fatigue: Fort DC vs *16* or fatigued, 6 rds
Crit damage: (2d8+10)[*23*] additional slashing

Second Spell Combat attack: *If B1 is still alive, cast ToF defensively (can't fail) and attack. Else, will cast Cat's Grace on himself.*
Attack: (1d20+10)[*14*]; CC (1d20+10)[*15*] for x2 on 25+ (but Morevek will use 2 Arcane points to increase crit mult on a confirmed crit)
Damage: (1d8+5)[*12*] slashing plus possibly Touch of Fatigue: Fort DC vs *16* or fatigued, 6 rds
Crit damage: (2d8+10)[*23*] additional slashing

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+10)[*29*]; CC (1d20+10)[*25*] for x2 on 25+ (but Morevek will use 2 Arcane points to increase crit mult on a confirmed crit)
Damage: (1d8+5)[*12*] slashing plus possibly Touch of Fatigue: Fort DC vs *16* or fatigued, 6 rds
Crit damage: (2d8+10)[*24*] additional slashing



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 5, *HP* 54/65, *Speed* 60
*AC* 27, *Touch* 22, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 8, *Will* 7, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect, +1 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Arcane Pool: +1 and Keen to weapon, 6 rds
Haste: extra attack with FRA, +1 atk/AC/refl, +30 mv speed, 4 rds

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 5, Filburn's Status*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 7, *HP* 18/59, *Speed* 60 ft.
*AC* 22, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 24, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 7, *Will* 8, *CMB* +10, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +11 (2d6+10, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 6/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 1/2 Available
Mythic Powers 1/5 Available
Black Blade Strike
Arcane Strike

Haste Round 1 of 6 (+1 to hit, +1 dodge bonus to AC, +1 to Reflex saves, +30 ft movement speed already included above)
Enlarge Person
Protection from Evil(All stats assume the enemy is Evil; Filburn receives an additional +1 from Grace's Angelic Bond.)
Resist Energy (from Elrembriel, Fire Resistance 10, one hour)

Suddenly healed a bit and invisible, Filburn stands and looks for an opening in the demon attackers' defenses. As he strikes he reappears, muttering to his weapon.

*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show

Now would be a _great_ time to remember how to cast those healing spells...Baerlyon, I need you to figure this out, if we survive this...

*Why should I care? They don't work on me...*

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Stand, activate Arcane Strike as a swift action, and attack B1, or B3 if B1 is already dead. This will make him fully visible again...

Baerlyon: (1d20+11)[*31*] to hit vs Flat Footed AC, (1d20+11)[*23*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+11)[*18*] magic slashing damage, (4d6+22)[*33*] critical strike damage

(1d20+11)[*16*] for the free reroll from Grace's Rally.

----------


## Farmerbink

Thanks in large part to Elrembriel's canny save, the tide suddenly turns for the heroes.  They swarm one of the Brimoraks (and the other actually manages to capitalize on Grace's recklessness ((She takes 10 damage from the AoO, 4 of which is fire)).  Unfortunately for its companion, however, the blow is ultimately not tremendously significant.  Morevek and Grace both cut the fiend, though only slightly more than a scratch each.  And then the ogre-sized Filburn makes his presence known with stupendous force.  Emboldened by his invisibility, he brings his heavy blade down in a brutal overhead sweep that bisects the demon just below the neck.  

Once more, you're struck by the frequency with which your demonic foes _die_ rather than being returned to their home plane.  The creature's body smolders, but does not dissipate like the summons you've encountered before.  

The Schir attempts to return the favor, but fumbles his blade uselessly as Filburn expects the attack.  

Elrembriel, for her part, finds that the Incubus has either left the field or is _very_ well hidden once more.

The one remaining Brimorak dashes into the mass of Dretches and paladins, eager to escape the heroes' clutches, and the Schir soon falls by their focused efforts (The Schir _were_ summoned, and dissipate on death).

In the minutes that follow, the _Knights of Kenabres_  finish their work, leaving only a handful of surrendered Tieflings among the remnants of the other armies.  

In the aftermath, as the sun dips below the horizon, the heroes and knights are free to investigate the ruins of Keeper's Canyon, the establishment who's bones now lie forgotten on the edge of the Worldwound.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As his blow strikes true Filburn smiles grimly, silently joining his blade as Baerlyon cheers telepathically. "*It's about time you connect! What point am I if you don't use me well? But seriously, good strike!*" it sends as the enlarged half-elf breathes heavily for several moments, calming down and refocusing on the battle around him. With a grin and a shrug to his companions he is about to continue the fight when it becomes clear the enemy army is spent. He begins a wordless-cry of triumph, his artificially-lowered voice booming over the battlefield and inspiring the victorious host of paladins to cheer as well.

Once combat is well and truly over, he takes charge of the enlisted leadership once again, directing them to try and capture some of the enemy if possible, but not to risk any mortal lives in the process. "*We need intelligence on the enemy movements and organization - as it is. If you must make examples of any of the tieflings do so, but try and bring several to the leadership. We may try to convert them - in spite of the odds - but at the least we can offer them a merciful end if they cooperate. But keep our people safe. I want no additional losses if they cannot be safely captured. NOW MOVE! For the Crusade!*"

Turning to his friends at least, he lowers his eyes in embarrassment. "Thank you, everyone. I suspect that I make an easy target for the enemy, once enlarged...I may have to prepare different magic for the next battle or stay closer to the rest of you. Once again, I am glad to fight beside you all," he says quietly, looking at everyone in turn with heartfelt gratitude apparent in his expression.

"Elrembriel and Waylan - why are the demon bodies remaining behind? Are these somehow natives of our world? Or did they physically travel here? If they can come freely through the Worldwound, the 'infinite' Abyss could very easily overwhelm us all if we don't find a way to stem the tides..."

Once things have settled down and the grisly work of burying the honorable dead (and burning the tiefling and demon bodies) has begun, Filburn begins walking about the ruins of the canyon, looking for signs of captives, supplies stored by the enemy, and anything else of interest. "*We must search the area thoroughly - no stone left unturned. If any survivors are here we must find and free them, tonight. Make it happen, everyone!*" he orders the scouting teams as he takes lead of one group and heads out personally.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

*FarmerBink*, do you need dice rolls? Or just modifiers? Perception +10, or (1d20+10)[*15*]. Filburn would at least be taking 10, if allowed, possibly 20 if anything seems out of line or unexpected.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's frenzied strikes ease as Filburn makes the decisive strike that turns the tide of the skirmish. The more advanced demons having been felled (and the general area having been given a wide berth by paladins and lesser demons alike), the swordsman allows himself a few breaths' respite before returning to the larger battle.




> "Thank you, everyone. I suspect that I make an easy target for the enemy, once enlarged...I may have to prepare different magic for the next battle or stay closer to the rest of you. Once again, I am glad to fight beside you all," he says quietly, looking at everyone in turn with heartfelt gratitude apparent in his expression.


Morevek favors his fellow swordsman with a wry smile, lifting the blunt rear edge of his katana near his own forehead in a wordless salute.

Turning his attention to the aftermath, the magus vanishes into the quickly-deepening darkness of dusk to explore the canyon's nooks and crannies for any lurking demons, hiding innocents, or cached supplies.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Stealth: (1d20+12)[*14*]
Perception: (1d20+9)[*21*], bonus *+3* vs traps.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The battle is over, as suddenly as it started. Elrembriel exhales a sigh of relief - another one survived, another army of abyssal terror kept at bay. She flies down, to confer with her wounded companions. "Are you all right?" But the words go away as if unheard, the crusaders already worried about what comes next. 

"Yes, Filburn, I noticed it too. These demons didn't come to this place through summoning magic. The most likely explanation is that the armies of the Abyss are walking through the Worldwound!"

*Spoiler: Knowledge check*
Show

Just to assess if she might know more details on the topic. Knowledge (The Planes) (1d20+14)[*15*]


"I'll search faster from above, while the spell lasts." Elrembriel only takes enough time to renew the messaging cantrip, and then takes off again, owl in tow. On the way, she grasps the pearl from her pouch, to renew her spell power.

*Spoiler*
Show

Cast Message
Use Pearl of Power to retrieve the Vanish spell
Fly around - Perception for Elrembriel (1d20+11)[*20*], for Sruech'ul (1d20+16)[*27*]

*Spoiler: Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 71 / 71 *Speed* Fly 60 ft *Init* +6 *AC* 18*Fort* +7 *Ref* +8 *Will* +8 *CMB* +2 *BAB* +3 *Acid splash* +7 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +3 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 13 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 21 (+5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Effects: Fly 6 min, Message 60min
Powers/day: Mythic Power 0/5, Prescience 5/8, Pearl of Power 0/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 3/3



*Spoiler: Sruech'ul*
Show

Familiar, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +16
AC 18, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +3 natural)
hp 35
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +7
Speed 10 ft., fly 60 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +6 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 7, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +3; CMB +4; CMD 11
Feats Weapon Finesse, Alertness
Skills Fly +7, Stealth +22
Skill from master: Craft(Alchemy) +0, Knowledge(Arcana) +5, Knowledge(Planes) +4, Perception +16, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Use Magic Device +3
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan brings Auspice to heel alongside his companions, firing one last shot at a still-twitching demon before dismounting with a grunt. "You're looking rather worse for wear," he says to noone in particular. "Here, gather round." He utters the briefest of prayers to their divine patrons as holy energy radiates outwards, binding up the worst of the group's wounds.
*Spoiler: Channel Positive Energy*
Show

Use the 2 remaining uses to heal everyone for (6d6)[*13*]


"I'm... not sure," Waylan admits in response to Filburn's question. "But Elrembriel's explanation makes as much sense as any. If there really is a 'leak' in the Abyss, all the more reason to press on! We had better go examine those ruins..." After a short respite, he re-mounts and joins his allies in advancing on Keeper's Canyon, allowing the more martial members to take the lead.

----------


## Farmerbink

As the aftermath of yet another brush with death begins to settle, the heroes take charge of the battlefield.  At Filburn's order, the _Knights_ recover *2 units of Goods* and *(1d6)[1] units of food*.  As before, the enemy proves astonishingly resistant to capture.  The isolated pockets of demons and Tieflings alike fight fiercely and savagely to the death.

Surprisingly, the sun seems to leap from the sky over the next few minutes.  What should have been a few more hours of twilight plunges rapidly into near perfect darkness- no doubt due to the unpredictable energies and nature of the Worldwound.  The army begins to unpack rapidly, prioritizing torches and elevated sconces to stave away the night's blindness.

Morevek is unhampered entirely as he scouts the surroundings.  A few times he stumbles upon what must have been temporary encampments used by the demon's scouts.  Nothing useful remains there, however, save the knowledge that there may perhaps be a few such parties still separate from the army proper.

Elrembriel is confident in her assertion that the armies are made of either called or otherwise traveled to the prime plane in body.  Details that might confer greater certainty or more specific explanations remain elusive.  Perhaps more evidence will be found among the ruins and deeper into the Worldwound?


Waylan joins Filburn in the ruins, along with Anevia and a few of her scouts.  Perhaps begrudgingly, they begin supplying torches in the suddenly darkening evening.  Keenly aware of the beacons they serve in the darkness, none the less they quickly become a necessity for most.  For some time, they traverse the ruined shells of long-abandoned buildings.  Almost all of them show signs of recent use, even as partial shelters, though Anevia and her scouts have to remove a few particularly cruel-looking spear traps before reporting the space as safe.  You recover a significant amount of surprisingly fresh food and well-maintained cache of weaponry and other equipment (noted above as Goods and Food).

Within another half hour, the _Knights_ move in, making camp and restarting fires from the coals left by the demons the night before.  It's far from peaceful, but it beats a forced march or pitched battle.  The swirly eddys of the River Sellen's brief interaction with the dry riverbed to the north grant some small ambience, trying in vain to offset the tension mounting in the air.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn leads the exploration, hindered by the darkness, but not as much as the humans in the troop. He scowls as the sun comes down and orders torches, in spite of the risks, and directs the scouts to do their work quickly-but-safely. "*Get everyone back to the safety of the camp quickly. I don't want anyone lost to ambushes in this abysmal darkness. But don't cut corners either - watch for traps!*" he orders as he takes his own advice and uses magic to make his blade glow like a torch. 

When the scouting is done and the guards set, Filburn gathers with everyone to discuss the battle. "I haven't talked about this yet, but I think the demonic leadership knew we were coming. Their army set a trap for us, and then the demon-masters ambushed me during the skirmish. I've heard that some of the demons can travel from place to place in the blink of an eye - teleporting, I think it's called. If we aren't going to be able to surprise them, we need to redouble our efforts and speed, try and get to Drezen before they can mount serious defensive structures. We also need to fight together, at the point of the metaphorical spear, where we are needed the most. We will be more at risk, but at least we will be together if there is another demon brave enough to challenge us deliberately. What do all of you think?"

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek nods sagely. "Were one of us to fall alone... it would surely reduce morale more than the loss of our presence dispersed among the ranks. And perhaps we can... draw out the greater threats. I agree."

----------


## Gwynfrid

"You are the experts in matters of war and I will follow your lead on this", Elrembriel declares simply.

"And I will be ready to take the battle to them." While the horrors of the past few days have shaken her momentarily, they also seem to have hardened her resolve. _Am I getting used to... this?_

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan strokes his beard and nods at Filburn's suggestion. "It makes sense. Unless you think the foe clever enough to feint at drawing us out while their _real_ efforts strike somewhere less protected... We haven't seen that level of cunning from them yet, though. Even the cultists and tieflings fight with a savage ferocity akin to the demons themselves - we may give thanks to Iomedae that they lack tactical nuance." He looks up at the too-dark sky and grunts. "And we might ask for an end to this supernatural darkness, while we're at it. Gives a man's imagination too much time to run away with him..."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"I expect the demons will adjust to our tactics - they are insane, but not unintelligent - but I also think we have no other good choices. I'm not the toughest of our company, but I am glad I was ambushed instead of several of you," Filburn says, pointedly looking at several of the less-armored party members. "We will have to keep flexible, much as the enemy does. In the meantime, let's wrap up the day so we can get going tomorrow morning. We will need to continue to make good time if we hope to reach Drezen in time..."

----------


## Farmerbink

In the sudden gloom, tensions rise predictably.  Tempered somewhat by the natural relief of surviving another battle, and coming out victorious no less, the attitude in the camp is bizarrely equal parts somber and joyful.  The paladins set up camp efficiently among the ruined buildings, quickly surrounding themselves with a legion of torches, many magical in nature.  In the dancing, ruddy glow, they eat rations and some small amount of relatively fresh game- heated over quickly growing campfires.

*Spoiler: Army Progress:*
Show

126 of 160 miles, though it's anticipated that the terrain will get worse.
*Supplies:* 36/50
*Spoiler: Overnight*
Show

I need plans for overnight activities.  There are a few hours that could be spent in research or meeting with other figures.  Just let me know what you want to do (or not), and how you're managing overnight watch.


Shortly before bed, Sosiel approaches the heroes' camp, nodding respectfully.  "I hate to be a bother, but I need assistance," he begins, to whoever is present.  "One of the men, a lieutenant to be precise, has been spreading rumors of pure errands' hopelessness.  He speaks of grisly deaths for all of us, with detail and certainty that rings of prescience, and many of the soldiers under his command and stationed nearby have begun to carry these burdens in their hearts.  I have spoken with him, to no gain.  I hope one of you may be able to make sense to him, where I cannot..."

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel looks at the Shelynite cleric, her voice more tiny even than usual, weary with the travails of the day. "This may be just a matter of character, and the pains we've gone through. But in a place like this... It may be a malevolent influence. There is nothing I can do now, for my magic is spent for the most part. I shall rest, and come to visit this lieutenant in the morning - along with you, preferably, Sir."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn's expression grows dark immediately upon hearing the report from Sosiel. "We may not be able to afford waiting until the morning - if it is a possession then they could deal incredible damage overnight. However, we need proof before we accuse an otherwise honorable soldier, especially if they speak with conviction and are swaying the hearts of those listening..." he says to his companions. At a sharp tic towards his blade he grimaces and mutters, "Ow! That hurt! Yes, I hear you..." and turns back to his allies. "Perhaps Lady Grace can help us to confirm what is happening with her Paladin insight...I could also use a spell to protect the Lieutenant from further possession and interrupt anything currently afflicting them. If we find nothing amiss, no harm, no foul. If we find something is wrong, we need to help the man first and ensure no further damage is done...tonight..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Detect Evil from the Paladin, Protection from Evil cast by the Arcanist (Filburn). Beyond that, we need to know more, but I don't think we should wait until morning.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan rises from beside the fireplace. "I will go with you to speak with this lieutenant. Demons are still a mystery to me, but I used to be regarded as a good judge of character..." 

*Spoiler: Sense Motive*
Show

Preemptive roll in case it's needed: (1d20+8)[*26*]
(Trying to get a hunch if the man is truly fearful or deliberately being manipulative)

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek looks up from his deliberate study of his spellbook to watch, unblinkingly, as Sosiel describes the situation. In one smooth motion, the swordsman stands, stepping lightly over to join the discussion.

"I shall be... close, in case of an... unexpected outcome, but I will leave the investigation to you," he gestures deferentially toward Waylan, Filburn, and Grace.

----------


## Farmerbink

Sosiel leads the heroes through the encampment, obviously grateful for your decision to intervene immediately.  Your path winds around campfires and tents scattered among the ruined shells of dilapidated structures.  The majority of those you pass raise a cup or leg of some fresh-roast game in salute.  The others seem lost in one conversation or another.  In all, the attitude is somber, but good.

You can almost tell that you're at the camp in question before you get there.  A few of the paladins pointedly avert their gaze as you pass, leaving you to wonder as to how long... _whatever_ has been happening.  Finally, Sosiel gestures towards a broad-shouldered scarred-face man, his age suggesting veteran status of some sort or another.  "Of course you came back with _them,_" the man growls.  "They're the madmen that got us all into this mess in the first place, and you think they'll change my mind?  Hah!"

Grace immediately confirms that the man is _not_ evil, and no aura of such is present one way or another.  

Waylan almost as quickly gets determines that the man is hiding his fear behind this presentation of anger and despair.  Whether he truly believes what he says is beyond the ability to intuit, but the man may well be genuine and free of planar influence.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The scowl on Filburn's face grows darker as the scene develops, his twitch growing worse as he and his blade silently converse as they each note concerning signs of rot within the ranks. When confronted by the Lieutenant and accused of being madmen, he immediately steps forward. "*That's Sedition, Lieutenant! You're allowed your thoughts and doubts, but to voice them like this? Turn in your weapons to the quartermaster. We will see to it that you are sent back safely to stand trial for this, but under no circumstances will a direct commission by Queen Galfrey to perform a mission of such vital importance be undermined by a commissioned officer such as yourself! Pack your things - you will be leaving tonight if I have anything to say about this!*"

Turning to Sosiel, Filburn takes a slightly gentler tone and says, "I want this man's entire division brought before me first thing in the morning. We will be holding an inspection and discussing this with them, taking statements, and preparing for any co-conspirators to join the Lieutenant on his trip back. The rest will be placed into new units under the best leadership to ensure their honor and loyalty are rewarded accordingly. And this man is not to be under threat of retaliation, either! I want to see any guards assigned him personally before they take their watch. This is a very serious matter, and it will be handled so as to be above reproach. Any questions?"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Oh man, this one strikes close to home as a military person. Filburn can be convinced otherwise, but the process outlined above is the minimum that I would expect to happen in a military environment. In fact, anyone who didn't report this earlier would probably be looking at some pretty fierce reprimands as well...Wow.

If the other PCs want to step in and do or recommend something different, that's fine, but in an active military-campaign? This is sedition, plain and simple. There is no place for it in a functioning army and the cancer has to be cut out fast and hard. Who knows how much damage has already been done...

----------


## Gwynfrid

A pained look on her face, Elrembriel stays in the back of the assembly. Surprised by the intensity and finality in Filburn's reaction, she feels powerless to do anything about the situation, and remains silent.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan stands by uncomfortably as Filburn dresses down the lieutenant. Even back in his home village, he was never the one directly administering discipline. "Filburn, let me have a word with him before he's taken into custody," he requests once the young Helknight has finished giving his orders.

Once he acquieses, Waylan moves to the scar-faced man and gestures to him in a low voice. "Friend, I can see you are no stranger to battle and danger." He indicates the man's scar. "No doubt you have acquitted yourself bravely in previous battles and done your duty to your nation. Why then give in to despair now? We ride with the blessings of at least three glorious deities, by my count. Have a little faith! With the gods at our sides, even the powers of the Abyss cannot stop us!"

*Spoiler: Diplomacy*
Show

(1d20+5)[*13*] trying to calm the man down

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek stands silently behind Filburn, his apparently relaxed posture belied by the quiet _click-clack_ of the claws on the tip of his tail fidgeting with the hem of his cloak in response to his fellow swordsman's aggressive approach.

----------


## Farmerbink

The man snorts, as if his suspicions are confirmed more than allayed.  "How do you figure?" He insists of Filburn.  "Who can you afford to send back with me?  How many people does it take to do it _safely?_"  The last word is more of a jeer than a legitimate question, as the elephant in the room remains that _nothing_ about your current errand is remotely safe.  

He picks up his dagger from where it rests nearby and draws it.  In one fluid motion, he extends it hilt-first to Filburn.  Flat eyed, he meets the Knight's gaze.  "Might's well slit my throat yourself.  Probably less painful and faster, at least."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So, the practicality of sending this guy away from the army is going to be difficult to manage.  If you choose that route, I'll need details.

@MuffinMan: help me remember your prompt.  I want to go there, but this immediate reaction may be more important.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace had been quiet, since the battle had ended, she gracefully accepted any healing she received with a nod, and helped pick up the battle, tending to any who needed assistance, or who were borderline ambulatory, finding anything she could to help or assist, mostly to keep the numbness of her mind at bay, anything to keep her busy.

She was exhausted as they sat down to rest, and began to clean her ichor splattered, ash smeared armor, it was a lesson in futility, and she resolved herself to merely clean her weapon, which seemed like a waste of time, and she knew it, the blade was radiant as ever, as befit it's name, so she began the routine to take off her armor as Sosiel approached.

She smiled knowingly, and a barely audible sigh escaped her as she stood up to join the others.

Grace stood with one hand grasping the other wrist in front of her, leaning against a desk that was sturdy enough to bear her weight in full plate, anything to offload the weight, her feet were starting to kill her. She listened as Filburn yelled at the man, and then Waylan tried to speak to him, a basic take on the classic good witch hunter/bad witch hunter.

Sighing again, a little louder this time, she stepped forward, and placed a hand upon Waylan's shoulder, a gentle touch, it almost was tender, as if a greater meaning between the two of them, she moved around serenely, and looked to the lieutenant, smiling, a genuine, gracious smile.

It was immediately evident to her what this man was having issues, this was true, real fear, and his angry outburst was covering up his insecurities, but it was deeper than that, _something_ else, and Grace was pretty sure she knew what it was. There was very little the man had in common with her companions, they were heroe's, knights of the queen, champions who bought back the town from the brink of the edge, and who was he? how could they _possibly_ know what he was feeling, thinking?

She presses the blade away, trying to disarm the situation, but ever so gently

"Lieutenant, whats your name?" she listens to his answer "And where are you from <insertname>?" nodding, she continues "Well, it is nice to meet you <insertname> from <insertplace>, if I had my way, I would meet every last one of the soldiers in this army, would that I could know the men and women who are marching with me towards this sacred mission." she pauses, smiling at her own digression, "Do you know who I am?"

<assuming he does>
"I think I know how you might be feeling, I've been....in a similar situation." she lets that hang for a moment, and truly, perhaps, she was also building the courage to continue her story "it....was when I was stuck...in that place....in this place even, I have no idea how long I was there, I just know I felt alone." she tensed up suddenly, as if she was reliving the moment "I was alone, and confused, but surrounded by death....and evil, pure _malice_, it was palpable, and threatened to overcome me....." tears shaped in her eyes, whispering "it may have even".

A single tear rolls down her left cheek, the pause was heavy, and dripped with emotion and importance, the very air was thick with it.

"But," she continued, speaking louder and more energetic, looking up now, making eye contact "I am here now, that was in the past, and now we all have this sacred mission which we must accomplish. And if we can kill a few demonspawn along the way, so be it." she finished smiling. "I get it, I get the hopelessness of it all, I get the despair, the anguish, and the _want_, desire to leave this place" she sweeps her arm out to everyone else "I think we all get that, this place is evil, but that's the point isn't it? That's why we're here, we're the thin line between the evil things in this place, and all those people we love, all those innocent people, their families, children, mothers, grandmothers, everything. That's why we're here, to protect, to take the fight to them, away from those we love, because we _can_."

She lets that sit for a while. 

*Spoiler*
Show


*Diplomacy* - (1d20+14)[*33*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn steps back as Grace speaks, his scowl never leaving, but saying nothing more in the moment until the Lieutenant has a chance to respond.

----------


## Farmerbink

> "Friend, I can see you are no stranger to battle and danger." He indicates the man's scar. "No doubt you have acquitted yourself bravely in previous battles and done your duty to your nation. Why then give in to despair now? We ride with the blessings of at least three glorious deities, by my count. Have a little faith! With the gods at our sides, even the powers of the Abyss cannot stop us!"


At first, the man's face hides his feelings well.  Whatever he has seen, he's been hardened- well and truly.  He faces Waylan with his head high, implicitly reaffirming his commitment to his words.  They aren't spoken lightly.  He scowl softens only slightly at the cleric's impassioned plea.  Perhaps he wants to believe you, but he doesn't.




> Sighing again, a little louder this time, (Grace) stepped forward, and placed a hand upon Waylan's shoulder, a gentle touch, it almost was tender, as if a greater meaning between the two of them, she moved around serenely, and looked to the lieutenant, smiling, a genuine, gracious smile.


 The lieutenant eyes Grace with an unimpressed pout, clearly aware that she's going to offer some overture along Waylan's, and apparently only keeping his peace out of a sense of obligation to the woman.  Once again, he meets her gaze with a level stare of his own, waiting for the inevitable hammer to drop.

He makes no effort to resist Grace's hand, and allows his arm, still gripping the dagger, to return to his side.

"Lieutenant, whats your name?" "Arles Jhestander," he responds, simply and dutifully. "And where are you from Arles Jhestander?"  "New Stetven, Brevoy," comes the reply.  "Well, it is nice to meet you Arles Jhestander from New Stetven, Brevoy.  If I had my way, I would meet every last one of the soldiers in this army, would that I could know the men and women who are marching with me towards this sacred mission." He snorts quietly, but obviously struggles with the simplicity of Grace's questions- and perhaps a greater sense of respect for _her_ than he has for Filburn.

Grace pauses, smiling at her own digression, "Do you know who I am?"

Arles snorts again, this time in apparent actual amusement.  "It's said that every demon, crusader, and midwife between the Worldwound and Andoran knows who you are," he grunts.  "Might well be true- never been that far."  His eyes narrow as she begins to describe their unlikely similarities.




> "I think I know how you might be feeling, I've been....in a similar situation." she lets that hang for a moment, and truly, perhaps, she was also building the courage to continue her story "it....was when I was stuck...in that place....in this place even, I have no idea how long I was there, I just know I felt alone." she tensed up suddenly, as if she was reliving the moment "I was alone, and confused, but surrounded by death....and evil, pure _malice_, it was palpable, and threatened to overcome me....." tears shaped in her eyes, whispering "it may have even".
> 
> A single tear rolls down her left cheek, the pause was heavy, and dripped with emotion and importance, the very air was thick with it.
> 
> "But," she continued, speaking louder and more energetic, looking up now, making eye contact "I am here now, that was in the past, and now we all have this sacred mission which we must accomplish. And if we can kill a few demonspawn along the way, so be it." she finished smiling. "I get it, I get the hopelessness of it all, I get the despair, the anguish, and the _want_, desire to leave this place" she sweeps her arm out to everyone else "I think we all get that, this place is evil, but that's the point isn't it? That's why we're here, we're the thin line between the evil things in this place, and all those people we love, all those innocent people, their families, children, mothers, grandmothers, everything. That's why we're here, to protect, to take the fight to them, away from those we love, because we _can_."
> 
> She lets that sit for a while.


Silence reigns over the small campfire for several moments- maybe minutes.  Arles' hang heads and his gaze rests awkwardly at a nondescript spot of dirt beside the flames.  "I know how I _should_ feel," he finally stammers out.  The scarred veteran visibly struggles to form his next statement, glancing about at the fire for some sort of encouragement.  None of the people previously so eagerly hanging onto his every words will make eye contact with him.  They're also wrestling with the words, the image, and the _truth_ of Grace's simple declaration.  "But how?  You know we're not supposed to be _able_ to be afraid, so what in the Hells is wrong with me?!"  

He raises his face, the grime of the day now being steadily washed into rivets by the tears streaming from his eyes.  Fierce anger wars with despair, and he raises his voice uncontrollably.  "For _fifteen years_, I fought side by side with the crusaders of Nerosyan!  Never _once_ did I doubt myself or our cause!  Never once did I look into the face of Hell and tremble!"  He shakes, wracked by near-silent sobs.  "And this _rabble_ leaves me shaken!?" He gestures to the open field where they fought the dretches only a few hours earlier.  

Finally his fury subsides, and the man before you looks like nothing so much as a frightened boy.  "_Why_ has she left me?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What Arles has just described is "IRL" loss of his paladin status.  After many years of growing accustomed to literal divine fearlessness, the wages of this war have finally broken him.  He is, mechanically, an ex-paladin, and has spent the last ~week surrounded by the signs of his companion's valor and his own lack thereof.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As the truth slowly becomes apparent to Filburn, he gestures to Sosiel and draws the man to the side. "Stand by and don't take this man into custody, yet. This is not a case of sedition - it is a case of loss of faith. He needs our help and support first - perhaps Lady Grace can help him recover and find some atonement. As for his companions, I think counseling is in order more than discipline. Each of them needs some time with a chaplain or another understanding ear," he directs the priest, his expression serious and concerned. "As an army our greatest strength are the holy knights divinely blessed by the gods. If we have lost one - even temporarily - I am concerned we will lose others. Assign trusted, compassionate men and women to canvas the troops, paying special attention to the anointed paladins. If others have lost the faith or are at risk, we must help them before this gets too far..."

Turning back to Lieutenant Jhestander he says, "Lieutenant, please allow me to retract my previous criticism. I did not understand and made the wrong judgement. Forgive me and hold fast - perhaps Lady Grace or another paladin can better help you. As a lay-person I did not recognize what was happening." His apology made, Filburn bows his head and steps back, leaving Grace, Waylan, and Sosiel with the fallen-paladin...

----------


## Gwynfrid

At the far back, Elrembriel listens to the man emptying his heart out for all to hear. A pang of pity - and recognition - goes through her. Her stature, slim even for a young elf, makes it simpler to ease through the throng of burly humans. She gets the the first row, and contemplates the proud soldier, now sobbing in front of his comrades and commanders.

Her sibilant, hesitant voice is barely audible as she summons the courage to speak up. 

"Sir... Er... Lieutenant, I mean... I want you to know, I feel what you feel. Yes. I... I do." Her sadness is apparent, but it doesn't stand in the way of her resolve to speak.

A flick of her fingers pulls her near-translucent hair aside, baring the dark, frightful scar on her cheek. Her efforts to hide it as best she could always felt ineffectual to her, but the gasps she hears from the assembly tell her that many of these soldiers hadn't noticed it yet. 

"You see this, Lieutenant? It was given to me by a demon. Ever since, fear has never left me. And... as you may have heard... I have seen the Inheritor with my own eyes, and she talked to me. And even after that... The fear is never gone. She promised to give me her blessing against the demons, whenever I seek to have it. Even then... The fear, the horror is still there, always.

So... I will not condemn one who can't put away that fear. For even as one as blessed as I have been, the fear is always present. All I can do is... proceed anyway."

She turns to the others. "But no one can pretend the fear isn't warranted." Her eyes are full with burning tears.

----------


## JWallyR

A slight tremor ripples through Morevek's otherwise steady and disciplined posture as the battle-weary soldier's scornful facade collapses. His fidgeting tail giving away his inner turmoil, the slender swordsman turns away from the emotional conversation, and steps lightly over to a nearby boulder, seating himself upon it to turn an unblinking gaze upon the horizon.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan's posture relaxes slightly as Arles reveals the truth of his affliction. And he nods sympathetically as Elrembriel recounts her own brush with terror. "Fear is warranted, surely. To be divinely insulated from fear - it must be a wonderful thing! Yet I wonder which is more valorous: to be completely without fear or to act in spite of it to do the right thing, regardless. It is said that the Inheritor was a mortal woman, once - I'm sure that She had her share of days filled with fear and doubt. But she was able to best them and rise above, and so she teaches us by example."

He moves closer to Arles and joins him in staring towards the smoldering campfire. "You say she has left you, friend, but I do not see it so. I don't pretend to understand what has happened to your powers... maybe it is a test from Her, or maybe it is interference from the enemy. The gods work in ways that don't always make sense to us down here - that's where faith comes in." He pauses a moment to gather the rest of his thoughts, peering into the embers. "But consider: you were not born a paladin, were you? No, it was a choice - years of training and oaths of devotion, and then you were endowed with magnificent gifts. Now some of those gifts may be masked or withdrawn, but I see no reason that they could not be given again." He clears his throat. "I do not know how, but I have faith that it can be so. The words of the oath haven't changed, have they? We can start there. Come, I will pray with you." If Arles accepts, he leads those willing in prayer Iomedae, thanking her for her blessings and asking that she continue to protect them against the enemies of life and hope.

*Spoiler: If a roll is needed*
Show

Diplomacy (1d20+5)[*10*]


Later on he confers with Filburn, Grace, and Sosiel. "I will begin making nightly visits to the men, different groups every night. If something deeper is afoot here, hopefully a pattern will emerge."

----------


## Farmerbink

Perhaps blessedly, no one interferes with Filburn's relatively-graceful departure from the scene.  Leaving the more diplomatic heroes to attempt their aid, he gives them room while peering around.  The camp full of averted eyes and submissive postures presents a wholly different sort of ominous possibility in light of their discovery.  Subtle "whispers" fill the knight's head as his blade repeatedly comments about the potential for disaster if these men have all fallen like their Lieutenant.  For once, the blade itself actually seems worried, and refuses to be silenced by its bearer's increasingly irritable responses.

Elrembriel's revelation prompts a significant response, perhaps unsurprisingly mixed.  Some of the gathered soldiers seem repulsed, while others are incensed by the demon's work.  The whole gamut is represented, with some even appearing to pity the still young arcanist.  The lieutenant seems perhaps a bit emboldened, though his face continues to betray some underlying doubts.

The Lieutenant listens patiently to Waylan's calm ministration, and gratefully accepts the offer of a more intimate time of reflection and worship.  His familiarity with the various faiths proves valuable, as the Iomedaeans gather round in prayer.  Almost immediately, the attitude around the fire seems to improve.  Still somber, the subtle threatening energy seems to already have subsided.  With the Lieutenant at least listening instead of continuing to foster malcontent, the other paladins appear gratefully willing to place their focus on Elrembriel, Waylan, and Grace.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'd like to give BelGareth a chance to post again before I press the scene.  I've got family coming in this weekend, and the kiddo is getting his stent removed tomorrow (surgically), so I don't really know what to expect for the next few days.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace lets everyone do their thing, and patiently waits, participating in the Iomedeans prayer circle. Once completed, she smiles kindly to everyone "at this time, I would ask everyone who is not a senior officer to grant us some privacy, and of those senior officers, those who do not wish to stay, may go as well." she looks at everyone until they leave, being one of the senior religious members in the hole army bought her some authority, something she had not been using until now.

 Once those she had asked to leave, had left, she turned to Arles Jhestander "Lieutenant...she never did." she said simply, in response to his question. "we have to realize...we are only mortal...Her Grace, The Inheritor is not, and is held to her promises, bound to her promises, we are but mortal, and with that mortality comes mistakes, something we all succumb to, it is no shame to do so either, such is our mortal existence, it is only natural. We must remember that, we are but mortal shadows which will spit and stutter as the flame of our faith is fueled." Turning to view the others listening, but still talking to the Lt. "Do your recall the 11 Acts of Iomedae?" it was rhetorical, everyone knew the 11 acts, even non paladins, and laymen of other religions did. "Do you still recall and uphold the tenets of our faith?" she said, looking at him, this was not rhetorical, "Recite them with me"

"I will learn the weight of my sword. Without my heart to guide it, it is worthless
My strength is not in my sword, but in my heart. If I lose my sword, I have lost a tool. If I betray my heart, I have died.
I will have faith in the Inheritor. I will channel her strength through my body. I will shine in her legion, and i will not tarnish her glory through base actions.
I am the first into battle, and the last to leave it.
I will not be taken prisoner by my free will.
I will not surrender those under my command.
I will never abandon a companion, though I will honor sacrifice freely given.
I will guard the honor of my fellows, both thought and deed, and I will have faith in them.
When in doubt, I may force my enemies to surrender, but I am responsible for their lives.
I will never refuse a challenge from an equal.
I will give honor to worthy enemies, and contempt to the rest.
I will suffer death before dishonor.
I will be temperate in my actions and moderate in my behavior.
I will strive to emulate Iomedae's perfection"

Even if he falters in the tenets, Grace continues until done, it was important to go over the basic principles. 

"Arles Jhestander, I charge you with 11 acts of contrition, just like the 11 miracles of The Inheritor, you will strive to do your best and exemplify the qualities, the tenets of which we stand for. And while I do not have the ability to perform the ritual of atonement, I will promise, with those here now present to bear witness, that I will do everything in my power to make it happen, whether that be by some miracle from above, or by a mortal clergyman. While you are doing these acts of contrition, I also ask that you be placed as my steward, so that I can better help you along this path, as there is no better to guide you."

She stands "but before that, I need one thing." she says twinkle in her eye "I need to requisite some medal's to be made, if possible?" she asks

*Spoiler*
Show


Looking to get him to become his...steward/men-at-arms? first cohort? something along that.
Also,
want to create some medals, pretty sure the following happened:
Filburn went negative then got revived, qualifying for Medal of Vigor
_Everyone_ has found some intel on the enemies, which should fulfill the needs for the Medal of Clarity, so Morevek and Filburn
I'm not sure if slaying any of those Dretches/tieflings would qualify anyone for the Medal of Agility?
Medals

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn walks the camp, his mind racing as he and Baerlyon discuss the encounter with LT Jhestander. Casual observers see the black haired man walking purposefully, stopping briefly to inspect something that has caught his eye, but in the darkness between campfires the his tic increases in frequency and his countenance looks despairingly into the middle distance, seeing little...

How was I supposed to know what was going on with him? It's not like paladins have something to visually display their current status with the good gods, right?

*That would actually be a truly awesome bit of magic to craft into something. There are phylacteries that can help them know when they're pushing boundaries...perhaps we could leverage one of those?*

You're missing the point - my reaction could have made things much, much worse if not for...Grace...stepping in and seeing what was wrong. If I can't notice it with one of the crusaders - or at least not royally botch it! - then how am I supposed to be able to step in if she's ever at risk? We've already saved her once...mostly...

*That's all true, of course. It's got to be tough being a leader of paladins without actually being one yourself. Perhaps you need to do more study, even of a religious nature...but no, that would take you away from training you obviously need to avoid becoming some demon's pincushion!*

Not helpful.

*Sorry - I'm trying too, you know. Steel isn't really flexible, so it's tough for me to adjust my nature. Besides, as critical as I am, I'm mostly just a reflection of you. Any criticism I levy on you is likely less severe than what you already do to yourself...oh yeah. 'Not helpful,' again, right?*

Right...But you do make a point. I'm not a paladin, and I don't think it's in me to become one. Since you appeared I lack the natural charisma, and they really are painfully rigid. I understand armies need structure, good order, discipline, but their oaths are too restricting. So understanding them from that perspective is right out.

*Agreed. Besides, you should be practicing our magic and swordplay. Whatever it is you do that causes us to blather like idiots in a foreign tongue, that's got to go too! What's wrong with you?*

How should I know? That didn't start until I helped destroy the wardstone fragment. I'm constantly worried that between that and us discussing things that people are going to decide I'm nuts and have me thrown into chains or something...At least I've been able to have these discussions in my head instead of out loud...

*Minor blessings.*

Well, what do we do? We've got cultists who somehow avoid the detection of the most divinely blessed paladins, demons flowing directly into our world through the Worldwound, falling paladins, a misfit band leading an army on what's probably a suicide mission, and here I am arguing with my own sword in the darkness!

*It's a real problem...a real problem...So, we need to practice.*

Ugh! No, we need to figure out how to keep this entire army of paladins from falling to doubt!

*Do you have any idea how to do that?*

...No...

*Then we do what we can, and that is to practice more. Come on - take me to a place where we can go through some forms and cast some spells. Let's have you work up a sweat, sharpen me, and then get some rest. No point in beating yourself up over all this.*

Yet here you are...

*Yeah, I can't help it. You're such a disaster and it's so easy and...oops...Not helpful.* 

Not helpful.

----------


## Farmerbink

Along with the bulk of his subordinates, Arles Jhestander participates in the prayer circle- a deeply moving affair for all, for the relief and emotion almost tangible in the air.  Surrounded only by compatriots with the relationships that near-death experiences will bring, every man and woman is keenly aware of the significance of their words, presence, and the rich gift of simply being able to say them again.

At Grace's urging, many of the soldiers reluctantly depart a distance to give the officers some semblance of privacy.  It is a poor facsimile thereof, in a war camp surrounded on all sides by canvas tents and open air, but the intent at least is accomplished.  

Arles plainly struggles to meet Grace's face, though he repeatedly raises his eyes in the effort before succumbing to shame.  For several minutes, the tears have flown freely down his face, casting ever-broadening rivulets of clean flesh on the man's soot and dirt-covered face.  At Grace's request, he nods almost numbly.  He takes a deep, ragged breath, and begins with her: "I will learn the weight of my sword. Without my heart to guide it, it is worthless
My strength is not in my sword, but in my heart. If I lose my sword, I have lost a tool. If I betray my heart, I have died."  

He struggles, still, to keep his composure, voice shuddering and weak, as he begins reciting the second tenet.  
"I will have faith in the Inheritor. I will channel her strength through my body. I will shine in her legion, and I.. will not... tarn="  He ultimately fails to voice it entirely, and Grace has to finish on her own as sobs wrack his chest anew.

_I am the first into battle, and the last to leave it.
I will not be taken prisoner by my free will.
I will not surrender those under my command._

Somewhere several stanzas later, you notice his voice has rejoined yours, though shaky.  His head hangs sadly as he speaks in quiet words an oath that no doubt once came easily.
"I will never abandon a companion, though I will honor sacrifice freely given.
I will guard the honor of my fellows, both thought and deed, and I will have faith in them.
When in doubt, I may force my enemies to surrender, but I am responsible for their lives.
I will never refuse a challenge from an equal."  As you continue to speak together (echoed by a few other officers nearby), Arles seems emboldened.  The next tenet comes perhaps overly forcefully, as if he's trying to convince himself more than simply reciting the creed.

"I will give honor to worthy enemies, and contempt to the rest.
I will suffer death before dishonor."

Once more, he finds himself struggling to give voice to the words.  Words he knows he should say with ease, and yet knows he has not upheld.  As Grace finishes (together with a few other officers), he simply nods.  His silence alone condemns him, and he accepts it knowingly.  He finally raises his eyes to Grace, comfortably, prepared to receive her judgement.

When instead she orders contrition, he blinks in surprise.  "I-"  he immediately falls silent once more, as surprised as anyone else by his interruption.  He listens carefully, keenly, and nods in acknowledgement and understanding.  Finally, in the silence that follows, he speaks once more.  "I...  I will do as you ask, Dame Peleas.  I do not... I do not deserve this honor."  At mention of medals, he looks back up, equal parts confused and curious.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace smiles, genuinely at the lieutenant.

"Yes, I am in need of a few medals to award some knights of the 5th crusade, and I am in need of some appropriate medals for the ceremony, it should boost morale, which." she looks around to everyone present "I think is something we can all use." she finishes, smiling again. "Lt. Can you assist me with this need?"

*Spoiler*
Show


She's asking him to perform a simple task that she knows he can do, to start him off on the road with an easy win under his belt

----------


## Farmerbink

"It will take me some time," Arles confirms, nodding.  "Perhaps few things would be more suitable nor serve so strong a reminder as repurposed arms from the enemy?  With your leave, I will see to it that our smiths being breaking down a few such blades tonight."  With poise only produced by purpose, Lieutenant Jhestander sets off through the camp, having little difficult locating the smiths- noisily at work repairing damaged arms and armor.  

Almost all of the gathered knights watch eagerly, with expressions ranging from relief and approval to surprise.  In the stillness that follows his departure, Sosiel offers a grateful smile.  "I knew you would be able to help," he confides, obviously greatly relieved himself.  "I will continue to keep my eyes on him and his company.  Not that I doubt his veracity nor your ability, but that they may need more reassurance than one man or woman can offer."

In the minutes that follow, it quickly becomes apparent that the need is indeed still substantial.  A few of Arles' underlings come forward with requests for prayer and assurance, apparently disturbed by his behavior of the last few days.  In all, it's almost half an hour before the Lieutenant returns- though the attitude surrounding the fire has steadily improved.  

Jhestander bows his head formally to Grace.  "They say it will be a few days to make sure the work is done right.  It will continue prioritized behind immediately nonfunctional armor and ahead of polish and other aesthetics."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm gonna give you guys another day or two to comment, and will move on to the next morning with my next post.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As he wanders back in the direction of the encounter with LT Jhestander Filburn sees the man walking in the direction of the blacksmiths with obvious purpose and a significant improvement in his demeanor. "Hmmmm...that's different, in a good way," he mutters as he watches closely from his position in the shadows. "Perhaps I didn't ruin all this after all..." The troubled swordsman makes no move to follow the other man, instead standing still and quietly watching for him to come back. When he does, with the drive of a man delivering a report, he nods and smiles hopefully. "Sometimes grace is the right answer, even when all signs point the other way. How nice."

Then, with his own heart a bit lighter, Filburn walks towards a nearby, open area to practice and drill, intent on wearing himself out before cleaning up and going to sleep. An hour or so later he makes his away to his modest tent, eats a light meal, and goes to lie down. It takes him some time to fall asleep, but at least his thoughts and dreams are a bit less troubled.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Ready for the next day!

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan approaches Grace as the lieutenant wanders off to complete his task. "That was well-said. Though I do what I can I'm afraid the soldiers will always see me as apart, different from them - just another priest, and of a different god no less. But when the words come from _you_, a fellow paladin, well... Let's just say it's good to have you back!" He claps her warmly on the shoulder before joining Sosiel in ministering to the other soldiers in need of reassurance.

----------


## Farmerbink

After a time, the heroes decide that the situation with Arles is as solved as it will be in one night.  Satisfied that they've done good work towards truly resolving the situation, Grace and Waylan dismiss the gathered paladins to rest.  The hour is very late, and the army must continue moving early in the morning.  Bearing the strangely pleasant fatigue that comes from a day of hard but good and successful work, the heroes retire to their own camp.  Under the strangely shifting stars, it's difficult to find any sense of comfort, but eventually sleep takes you all.  

It's a restless sleep, however, plagued with uneasy dreams.  In your visions, figures dance and taunt you, always _just_ out of sight, but never far enough to feel left alone.  Malicious grins, full of finely-pointed teeth flash in an out of your thoughts, while grim laughter assails your dreaming ears.  Phantom sensations of heat and chill flutter over your skin as your dream selves struggle to find their bearings in this unforgiving wasteland.

Elrembriel in particular experiences a decidedly unsettling dream.  She sees the winged figure from the battle screech across her vision and feels a sharp sensation of pain.  She wakes with a start, aching severely on her flanks.  Instinctively, she rolls to her side, and finds herself _actually face to face with the demon!_

Thanks, perhaps to her inexplicable consciousness, she rolls to the side as it plants its scimitar hilt-deep into the ground where her chest was moments before.  Still, she receives a deep gouge across her shoulder and arm in passing ((Elrembriel takes 32 slashing damage and 14 additional nonlethal)).  With a shout, she cries for help, waking the heroes and several paladins camped within a few yards.  

The rest of you wake in time to see the demons malevolent glare.  With a flourish, it vanishes into nothingness, leaving only Elrembriel's bleeding arm and its scimitar in the ground as proof it was ever there.



If the night began restlessly, it ends even worse.  Deeply shaken by the incident, Elrembriel is completely unable to relax enough to even attempt sleep...  The other heroes struggle to reassure her with any effectiveness.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So, these guys can teleport.  Thanks to your mythic nature, it's unlikely Elrembriel would have died even to a CdG, but undeniably the camp is not precisely safe- even with a perimeter of guards (which I'm assuming is in place).  Even more thanks to a spectacular perception check from our resident wizard, the incubus had to settle for an attack against a flat-footed and prone target.  Still, power attack and demonic strength being what they are, it clearly hurt a lot.

In addition, Elrembriel is going to be fatigued and shaken for the duration of the next day.  Everyone else must attempt a DC 17 fortitude check (normal lack of rest plus a temporary circumstantial penalty), else you are also fatigued for the next day.


Still a few hours before sunrise, thanks to the Worldwound's strange environs, the call to rise and break camp shatters the relative quiet.  Within moments, the hum of activity permeates the army as tents are lifted and fires are stoked.  A few large kettles of stew begin to offer a somewhat pleasant aroma, competing with the hushed whispers of an attack in the middle of the night for dominance of the army's attitude.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace instantly scrambles to her feet, _Radiant_ in hand, but there was nothing there any more, she calmed, muscles relaxing from her fighting stance, she moved to Elrembiel with haste, laying a hand upon her and chanting a small prayer, white light flowing from her palm. 

"We will need to have a watch in here as well, help me get my armor on, and I will take first watch."

*Spoiler*
Show


Lay on hands *heal* - (3d6)[*7*] and remove Fatigued and dazed effects.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn helps Grace with her armor and takes his turn next, finding sleep difficult anyway. "If you keep talking to me I'm going to find a blacksmith to melt you down..." he mutters to his blade as the sun rises. "Don't think I won't - I make bad decisions when I'm tired..."

Once everyone else is up he looks for some coffee, a process which takes longer than he expected. "Blasted paladins - who'd have thought they would look at purity of body so strictly," he complains to his weapon when he finally finds a cup of joe amongst the enlisted squires. With a grateful half-salute he takes his cup and returns to the command tent in time to mount up and ride as the army gets ready to move.

Alright, so to start with I need to learn a spell, _Rope Trick_, he explains to Aravashnial and Elrembriel. "If either of you know it or can help me put the mechanics together, I think that's the first step, at least for all of the commanders and staff. I doubt there will be room for all of us in one, at least not comfortably, but if several of us cast it then we should be able to ensure that any assassination attempt has an extra step before it can succeed. The troops will need to have watches inside the camp, one awake in every tent to protect the force. Honestly I'm surprised this hadn't happened already - we've been blessed that the demonic hosts either hadn't thought us enough of a threat or hadn't thought to do this until now. Ugh!" he yawns, covering his mouth as he rubs at his eyes. "Sorry, but I didn't sleep well after the assassination attempt. Anyway, with someone on watch at the bottom of the rope they can call out the alarm if needed, and it will take any attacker longer to get to everyone. Other than that, we need to either get to Drezen or find a way to hide the force from demonic scouts. Neither will be easy, but perhaps with sufficiently powerful magic we could accomplish it? I don't know if an illusion will work, but maybe something like that will help? You know...[yawn] provide a decoy to get the demons off track? Or summon our own army of angels...that'd be nice..."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Basic tactics are additional watches, use Rope Tricks to protect the PCs and named NPCs, and then if there is some cool, mythic trick that can be used to get the demons off the army's scent. Anyone have better/more ideas?

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan joins Grace in ministering to Elrembriel's immediate wounds before returning to his cot for a fitful, nightmare-plagued sleep.
*Spoiler: Healing*
Show

Some uses of CLW:
(1d8+5)[*10*]
(1d8+5)[*9*]
(1d8+5)[*8*]
(1d8+5)[*6*]
--> total of *33* hp 
 

The next morning he nods at Filburn's assessment, although the mention of "rope tricks" leaves him somewhat puzzled - _What good are trick knots and lassos against demons?_. Blinking the sleep out of his own eyes he stares enviously at the young knight's coffee before responding. "When the flock is being raided by wolves in the night you can either strengthen the fence, add more shepherds, or..." he looks up, "you can kill the wolves. We know what the enemy is and how it attacks, could we use that to our advantage? Set a trap for it, somehow? If only we had a way to keep it in place..."

_((Next level!))_

He chuckles ruefully at Filburn's final suggestion. "An army of angels, eh? That'd be nice. If only... well, wait. No, I don't think-... although, actually... it just might work." He shrugs and turns to the rest of the group. "I think I could summon _one_ angel, if we wanted. At least to talk. Might be expensive, though."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn notes Waylan's confused expression during the discussion of arcane magic and nods when he realizes why. "_Rope Trick_ is the colloquial name given to an arcane spell that transforms a normal rope into a gateway to a small, extraplanar space. Usually it's not possible to teleport into such places, so it'd be safer than sleeping in our tents. It's not full-proof, though, since one end of the rope hangs down and allows anyone outside a way inside, but they couldn't just teleport right next to us in our sleep or anything...Speaking of which, how do you think they know where they're going? Teleporting takes familiarity. If we camp somewhere they aren't familiar, and perhaps where they can't see us, then we could make it all harder again. Is it possible to screen an army of this size with a fog cloud, or massive illusion, or something?"

Taking another sip from his coffee, Filburn shakes his head at Waylan's other ideas. "I like the idea of killing it, but don't know that we have the power to hold it in place right now. And angelic counsel is good, but I don't think we need questions answered so much as death dealt. But what do the rest of you think?" he asks, directing his question to the gathered leaders.

Later on, he approaches Waylan again. "You would not believe how long it took me to find that coffee earlier. If you need some tomorrow we may need to bring along an offering in exchange - the enlisted men who have a stash seem to be the only ones in the whole company with a pot and beans!"

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel is left in severe shock by the assassination attempt against her, not just because it could have succeeded, but also because she thinks she ought to have seen coming, and by not doing so she endangered not just her life but that of her companions. _I knew they had that power! Why didn't it occur to me!_  This causes her to retreat into silence for several hours, in a way that her friends had seen when they had first met her, but that she had grown out of - no anymore, it seems.

It takes Filburn's seriousness and eagerness to discuss magical solutions that finally shakes her out of it. Still, she lets him do most of the explaining to the rest of the group. "I am aware if this spell that can create a temporary refuge, but I never learned to cast it. However, since we developed these new powers... It is now within my ability to use that spell to some degree, and I could do so tonight."

She frowns, and her next sentence is much more hesitant, her voice lower. "This will leave the rest of our companions a lot more vulnerable though... If the demons can't find us, aren't they going to target army officers instead?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn nods at Elrembriel's concerns. "I'm not sure I understand how you can use that magic without being intimately familiar with the spell, but that should help...at least it will help us. I think for the other officers and leaders we will need to see if others can learn and use the magic as well, but if that doesn't work then we have rotating watches and keep everything well lit. If the army can sleep with something like blindfolds on then their tents can be kept brightly lit for the soldiers on watch. It's not perfect, but we _are_ at war, so we have to make do with what we can," he responds, looking to see if anyone else has good ideas.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek arrives, katana in hand, just in time to see the vicious demon spin into nothing. Glowering in a silent snarl at the now-empty air, the swordsman turns a more appraising gaze upon Elrembriel, already receiving ministrations from those better suited to render such aid than himself. Brows furrowed in concern (and clawed tail _click-clack_ing about the dusty ground), Morevek bows curtly in the elven woman's direction by way of excusing himself from the environs.

When morning breaks, Morevek packs his modest load, turning to rejoin the others, not seeming to be much the worse for wear from the night's interruption. Talk of extradimensional spaces and angelic sages seem to inspire little more than academic interest from the tiefling, who responds, "Whatever precautions we may have at our disposal... the rank and file will have to set watches." Frowning in concern, he continues, "I wonder whether the element of surprise... is no longer in our favor. We must make haste, and pray to all the good gods that this incubus remains too fixated on personal spite to communicate our whereabouts to the more... infamous demons we face."

----------


## Farmerbink

The hum of activity throughout the camp is strange this morning.  Some pockets whisper excitedly about "Grace and the others" healing some unknown affliction.  It seems rumors have already begun about the issue involving Arles, and as is so often the case, the details vary wildly.  Others seem agitated or worried, glancing at Elrembriel and Filburn with less sureness than before.  Regardless, there is a prevailing sense of duty still throughout, and the army prepares to march with stoic determination.

It's an hour after breaking camp that the sun finally rises in earnest.  An oppressively hot wind, decidedly unnatural presses through the canyon as if physically pushed by the orange orb's angry glare.  Under the weight of plate and splint mail, the paladins suffer brutally, despite the early hour.  For what seems like much longer, but you are certain cannot have exceeded an hour, the sun continues to beat down unremittingly during what should have been the coolest part of the day.  

Still several hours before any scheduled pause, the sun catches up with the pervasive cloud cover, dampening the glare and casting the world in a gloomy bloody glow.  Only moments later, the wind turns cold.  Bitter, biting gusts cut through the ranks, and within a few minutes stinging flakes of sleet and freezing wind follow on its heels.  Still thoroughly dampened by their own sweat, no small number of groans echo throughout the company as the very world itself recoils at your presence.  The scouts return quickly, for fear of getting lost in the diminished visibility, and shake their heads to the negative when asked if they found anything that might explain the bizarre meteorological onslaught.

Blessedly, there is a limit to even the environment's fury, and the storm at least doesn't worsen.  It remains a dismal drizzly mess throughout the morning, and before long the dusty ground sports countless rivulets of silty mud beneath the army's greaves.  The near proximity of the (usually dry) creek bed at least provides reliable drainage, and the worst of the ground remains only unsteady footing.  Unfortunately, it _just won't stop._  The midday meal is brief and marked by steady mist and irritated grumbling.  Void of any useful protective cover, you decide to press on early and make an early camp instead of letting the troops have decent rest.  

Thus the call to make camp is met by noticeably less cheer than normal.  Tents are quickly erected, and thanks to the magical influence of Elrembriel, Aravashnial and a handful of other practitioners, the carried firewood is lit with only minor issue.  "I can't be sure," Anevia begins her scouting report, "but I _think_ we're less than an hour from the ring of chapels surrounding Drezen."
*Spoiler: OOC, pre-march planning*
Show

Your characters would have been apprised of these chapels before heading out, but it made no sense to delve into the details months (IRL) before they became relevant: 

In 4629 ar, a year after Drezen was founded and a year before the First Crusade ended, several crusading paladins and priests built a number of chapels in the lands surrounding their new fortress city. Each of these chapels was devoted to a different deity of the crusade (mostly Iomedae, Erastil, Torag, Sarenrae, Shelyn, or Abadardeities normally served by paladins), and each was intended to serve as a hospital for injured soldiers and a waystation for weary travelers.  The crusaders built one such chapel here- dedicated to Iomedae, perched atop the cliff above and overlooking the river below.  Since Drezens loss, these chapels have fallen into ruin.


She frowns, considering the details.  "I believe we only covered ten or _perhaps_ eleven miles, today.  It seems every mile closer we approach Drezen, it takes twice as long to cross the next."  She looks skyward with an irritated glare.  "We _should_ reach the citadel tomorrow, if the world will stop conspiring against us."

----------


## BelGareth

Grace stood her watch like a silent sentinel, but nothing else came until the morning, a few members looked bedraggled, she saw Waylan and Filburn the most effected and met them with a soft smile, and a warm embrace, channeling her ladies golden touch into them, "Should hold you over for the day" she whispered and nodded as she moved off to the morning prayer circle with Lt. Arles.

She road along with everyone and took the brunt of the weather, trying now to lead the army in more than just thought, she was in the vanguard, on her horse, so all could see her. Gritting her teeth, she pushed through everything like the stoic warrior she was. *"At least the rain will get rid of some of the smell!"* she said, jesting with those nearby. 

Upon the sounds of bivouac, she heard Anevia speak and she perked up immediately *"Do you think it would be worth us going to check it out? I can't imagine leaving a chapel like that behind us, and if we found it, and renewed it's sacred grounds, it would bolster the troops."*

*Spoiler*
Show


Waylan and Filburn are no longer fatigued

----------


## DarkOne7141981

After gratefully accepting Grace's embrace Filburn suffers the day's weather with a frown and silence, glaring up at the sky and muttering at the occasional tic while he and his weapon silently converse. It's clear he's not just annoyed at the weather, but intensely angry at the delays it causes and how it's made conversation with his companions difficult. Between the dusty morning heat and then the persistent sleet his uniform looks muddy and stained so badly it might never look good again. "We've got to stop this from spreading - what a hellscape this place has become!"

At Anevia's report he perks up slightly. "*Nice - can you show me the signs that make you confident of our location?*" he asks as he approaches the scout. "*How long would it take a small group to reach the nearest shrine? Could we get there and back again before it gets too dark?*"

----------


## Farmerbink

Anevia immediately frowns at Filburn's question.  "Part of the problem is I'm not at all sure of our location.  Obviously, we've been following the riverbed, so we're on the right track, but I can't judge distances an awful lot better than anyone else in this mess."  She gestures vaguely to the skies and the persistent sleet.  "If it would clear up, even for a minute, I could probably make a better guess.  Hells, we might be able to see the chapel from here- most were built atop a rise or at least on relatively high ground for precisely that reason."  She shakes her head, frowning.  "As it is, we're all just guessing until we stumble upon it."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The mist and sleet is causing visibility to top at about a quarter of a mile.  Long distances are impossible to judge accurately (without a baller survival check), and overland travel is similar.  Anevia has some ranks and experience, but I don't plan to tell you how well I rolled for her.  If you'd like, I can make checks (even untrained) for you all as well, but for reasons I'd like to keep the results of the die roll(s) private.

Without more reliable information, pursuing the chapel tonight could be totally reasonable and could be totally disastrous.  If it turns into an hour there and an hour back, that doesn't leave much time for exploring before you're caught outside the army camp in the dead of night.  If it's closer, it could be more reasonable.  

Ultimately, you can force it tonight, plan for a shorter day of travel tomorrow (added delays, perhaps?), or plan to march past (and explore it later?).  Each option has risks and each has opportunities for gain.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn frowns as he considers their (poor) options. "I think we wait until the weather clears or the morning breaks, but I think we should find that chapel when we can. Who else wants to come?" he asks his companions, looking especially to Grace and Waylan for an answer.

----------


## MuffinMan

"Aye, of course we'll come," Waylan replies, wringing some excess rainwater out of his cloak. "There might be useful supplies left at the chapel, or a good view of the countryside. At the very least," he glances about before lowering his voice, "reclaiming it for Iomedae would help the mens' morale. The day's afflictions wear on us all..." He dismounts Auspice and hands the reins to another soldier for safekeeping. "And now we must face the afflictions of the night. Rest, but let us also keep a wary eye in case Elrembriel's 'friend' decides to pay us a visit again."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"We should talk about that - we need to use the Rope Trick, if only as a place to bait a would-be-assassin. However, we need to make the order that we have additional watches amongst the army too and tell them why. They deserve the truth, spoken by inspiring leaders who will help them see that we have a plan against such vile tactics. There was a time I might have been that person, but after my error last night I think it best if I help _manage_ such action, but not address the troops directly. Grace, can you do it? The company looks up to you and we need to warn them..." asks Filburn as they continue the discussion, looking to the paladin hopefully.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace listened and smiled, nodding her head when she heard things she agreed with, and the obvious deflection, and hurt feelings. So easy to hurt.

*"Of course I would strongly recommend recovering these temples, the blessings we receive might be what breaks the demons back, and we can use any blessings. I would suggest we move the whole army as a small detour, but im not sure if our provisions can handle that?"* she says with a raised eyebrow to everyone, continuing on she smiles and nods to Filburn *"But of course, I think it would be best to disseminate via our leadership, it would strengthen us as a whole, and reinforce our leaders in our troops eyes. I'll schedule a meeting with the senior commanders, and they can do the same to their small unit leaders"*

Going back to the original conversation *"If the army cannot join us, then I would suggest we have them move on while we go and investigate."* sighing heavily, she continues *"And I have no clue how to bait a demon that can appear at will, nets won't work, we don't have the magic....i just...I'm not sure"* she finally says,

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Have the army make camp and settle in for a day of rest - it's been rough and that will give us time to scout about the area tomorrow and find any of the chapels nearby," Filburn orders Anevia, before smiling and changing his tone. "I'm sorry - it's becoming habit...Please see to it that the army camps and gets some rest after today's hard march. They should post double watches and ensure that there is always someone awake in each tent and they should be warned of the threat of demons appearing out of nowhere," he says before turning back to the other party members. "Let's have anyone sleeping in the rope trick and rotate watches too. Whoever is on watch can help ensure the army leadership are safe as well. How's that sound?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Anevia responds gracefully, and makes no comment of Filburn's commanding tone (in fact, she seems genuinely unbothered by it).  She nods, and both she and Aron immediately set to spreading the word.  After the day you've had, the news is well received.  Despite double watch duty, the idea of _not_ having something of a forced march through decidedly hostile territory the next day is clearly a relief.  As they leave, Nurah speaks up: 

"Not that I plan to make something of it, but I think it's a bad idea," she whispers, confidingly, to Waylan and Morevek.  "That chapel has surely been desecrated by now, probably totally overrun by demons and other monsters."  She gazes vaguely northwards, her eyes unfocused for a moment.  "I've been there before, actually.  The queen sent me into the Worldwound a few years ago, though I never dared push my luck in Drezen- doubt I could stay hidden in the city proper...  The view from atop the cliff is phenomenal, but I think that place is a deathtrap."  She glances up at the heroes with an expression equal parts worry and admiration.  "I guess maybe not for you guys," she adds, hopefully.

Meanwhile, Lieutenant Jhestander singles out Grace, and reports directly after the apparent break of the officer's meeting.  He salutes respectfully before giving a report on the medals: "Needless to say, they didn't make much progress today.  Got a few of the blades broken down this evening, but with the order to keep camp for an extra day, the smiths expect to have all the medals you requested by the time you return.  Is there anything else I can do for you tonight, or tomorrow?"

The often-isolated (usually by choice) Aravashnial makes how own overture, seeking out Filburn during his exercises.  He watches patiently, almost disconcertingly quiet, until Filburn notices him and approaches.  "I did not mean to interrupt," the lithe wizard begins with a subtle inclination of his head.  "There is... a certain pleasantness in the _ability_ to witness the graceful forms of a well-trained warrior.  For that, and so much more, I feel compelled to offer my thanks."  Smiling warmly, the Riftwarden lets a brief, but comfortable silence fall upon the duo.  "I... fear I will soon not be the expert in such things," he admits with a smirk, "but for the time being, I believe I can yet be of use.  I have been thinking on what Elrembriel mentioned.  I have seen her cast spells, without the normal preparation required for mages such as she and I.  Despite my initial thoughts, her methods are familiar- I have little difficulty _identifying_ the spells as she makes them manifest, though I have remained unable to duplicate the feat.  All this is to say, if you would like, I am confident I can take requisite notes to enable you or I to learn the spells, by following what she does.  I cannot claim to understand the inspiration and power behind her abilities, but if we can learn from her flexibility I think we should."*Spoiler: OOC: new spells*
Show

TL,DR: I'm officially approving down time activities for learning new spells using Elrembriel's wild arcana.  For now, I'm going to leave several limitations on this means of learning new spells.  First, Elrembriel will have to have the mythic points to use wild arcana as normal.  You (and she, if desired) will continue to have to pay the normal expense of materials to add the spell to a spell book or other related lists.  Finally, for the sake of starting strictly, I'm going to limit the ability to once a week, largely arbitrarily.


Finally, Aron Kir approaches Elrembriel with his usually subdued demeanor.  "If I may, miss, Sosiel has... asked me to speak with you."  He's obviously uncomfortable with the prospect, but has enough respect for Sosiel's request that he's attempting to overcome his misgivings.  "He...  thinks I need to confide in someone else, and suggested you..."  


Perhaps surprisingly, the night passes without event.  No one precisely complains about it, and the ambush of the night before is still well in mind, so most consider it a blessing.  Still, there's a bit of good-natured grumbling about the double watches "for nothing," and most everyone is in on the joke. 




The next morning breaks as the last several have: unnaturally dark and cold.  However, whatever force drove the sleet and mist throughout the evening petered out a bit before midnight, leaving saturated but not sodden ground throughout the camp.  Knowing they will be in use for more than an hour, the cookfires are larger, their blazes brighter.  Already word spreads of scouts being joined by some of the more adventuresome paladins to hunt game for fresh meat.  

As the heroes stride through the camp, salutes, muted cheers, and well wishes spring up on all sides.  If anyone genuinely worries for the outcome of the day's venture, they hide it effectively, and instead the attitude is one of presumptive success.  Sunlight has begun to brighten the underside of the perpetual cloud cover, and visibility is good.  In what passes for morning's first light, Nurah points out the chapel in the distance.  Still a few hours march (for the army), you can just make out a squat, simple stone building overlooking the dry riverbed.  

At the edge of the camp, Irabeth, Anevia, Sosiel, Aron, and Nurah stop and bid you blessings of their own.  Only Anevia looks concerned.  "I'm not a paladin," she explains, with an attitude that rings of comedic self deprecation.  "I'm _supposed_ to be scared.  _For_ you, not _of_ you."  Forcing a smile, she steps back to her sister's side, obviously uneasy at the prospect of your (even temporary) absence.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek seems neither particularly to mind the scorching heat or the sudden cold snap that follows; the nonchalance of his continued progress something of a stark contrast against the brigades of heavily-armored paladins, precious few of which display any marks that give away fiendish heritage like his own. It isn't until the ground turns into something more like mud that the tiefling swordsman evinces any emotion at all, which simply seems to be a mild irritation at the unsure footing and the occasional splashes that make their way onto his flowing, linen robes.

As camp is made, his strides continue, marking the perimeters of the little camp until satisfied that all is as secure as is possible, in such otherworldly terrain. Arriving back at the cluster of tents for his own closest companions, he overhears the discussion of the chapel.




> "Not that I plan to make something of it, but I think it's a bad idea," she whispers, confidingly, to Waylan and Morevek.  "That chapel has surely been desecrated by now, probably totally overrun by demons and other monsters."  She gazes vaguely northwards, her eyes unfocused for a moment.  "I've been there before, actually.  The queen sent me into the Worldwound a few years ago, though I never dared push my luck in Drezen- doubt I could stay hidden in the city proper...  The view from atop the cliff is phenomenal, but I think that place is a deathtrap."  She glances up at the heroes with an expression equal parts worry and admiration.  "I guess maybe not for you guys," she adds, hopefully.


"It has been said: 'From those to whom much is given... is much required'. And also: 'Nothing ventured... nothing gained.'" The tiefling gives a slight, almost uncomfortable smile to the halfling woman. "It may be as you say, and yet... were we to stumble upon some relic, preserved by Iomedae for just such a time... it would not be the first time the good gods had given their blessing upon our efforts. Nor, gods willing, the last."



Morevek's trademark dispassionate expression rests as easily as ever it does upon his face as the party prepares to make for the chapel. Saluting those who see them off with a short nod and a flourish of his blade, the magus turns to his companions, gesturing to the fore with a questioningly raised eyebrow.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Morevek offers to range somewhat ahead of the rest of the party.
Stealth: (1d20+12)[*14*]
Perception: (1d20+9)[*21*] (add'l +3 vs traps) or DM roll  :Small Big Grin: 

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 5, *HP* 65/65, *Speed* 30
*AC* 26, *Touch* 21, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 7, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Anevia responds gracefully, and makes no comment of Filburn's commanding tone (in fact, she seems genuinely unbothered by it).  She nods, and both she and Aron immediately set to spreading the word.  After the day you've had, the news is well received.  Despite double watch duty, the idea of _not_ having something of a forced march through decidedly hostile territory the next day is clearly a relief.


Filburn takes mental note of Anevia's graceful response to his orders and smiles as she leaves to spread the word of his orders. He makes it a point to visit many of those on watch throughout the evening, reassuring them and listening to them share in the conversations that naturally happen between watchstanders.




> Aravashnial and New Spells


Filburn salutes the old elf pleasantly and listens closely as he explains the process he recommends. "I agree - her powers are both incredible and mysterious. If we can leverage it to help empower our own magic I'm sure it will help us as we continue to battle the demonic hordes," he says. "I will do my best to observe her as she casts rope trick over the next several days. Between the two of us we can notate the motions, words, and ingredients and make this happen. Thank you for the help!"

As the elf is about to leave and Filburn return to his drills, the half-elf swordsman has a thought. "Aravashnial, if things don't go well in this campaign we may not get much time to discuss the Riftwardens and...well...my parents. When we get back from the chapel tomorrow, can you and I sit down and have a conversation about it all?"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

I think for week one I will have Filburn learn Rope Trick, as discussed.





> Perhaps surprisingly, the night passes without event.  No one precisely complains about it, and the ambush of the night before is still well in mind, so most consider it a blessing.  Still, there's a bit of good-natured grumbling about the double watches "for nothing," and most everyone is in on the joke.


Filburn smiles broadly every time he hears someone make the joke. "Watches when nothing happens are the very best ones," he says, mostly to himself and Baerlyon. "Either it warded off the threats or at least no one had to worry about things going wrong..."

When the party leaves for their errand Filburn salutes the army leadership arrayed to see them off. He nods at Morevek's wisdom and quotes. With a salute of his black blade to those assembled he smiles and comfortably takes a position near the front of the party. "I agree, Morevek - let's scout ahead. I will be ready with my magic to vanish from sight. Otherwise let's keep each other in view and try to warn the party of anything unpleasant we find..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show




> *Undetectable* (Utterly Undetectable while Invisible)


He's not as sneaky when not magically invisible, but Filburn will continue to help Morevek scout, as they've done before.

----------


## MuffinMan

"Well, I guess that leaves us, then!" Waylan remarks from atop Auspice as Filburn and Morevek begin preparations to scout ahead. "Come, let us go see this desecrated chapel for ourselves. Between Grace and I I'm sure than we can undo whatever foulness may have gripped it, or at least weaken it. And it will be one less unknown at the army's flank." He shields his eyes against the sun to study the distance remaining. "We've a journey of some length ahead of us," he confides to Grace and Elrembriel, "[COLOR]does anyone know any good stories?[/COLOR]"

----------


## BelGareth

Grace listens to Morevek and smiles at the bladesmith's words, he was much more inspiring than he thought. 

She nodded at his wise words and added nothing, for there was nothing else to add. 

Upon Lieutenant Jhestander finding her and reporting she responds: "This is good news, having them finished by the time we get back is perfect," at his last question, she places a hand upon his shoulder and turns with him walking "I need you to watch out for everyone, with us gone, I need you to be my eyes and ears, if something is awry, you need to report, this...demon, may wreak havoc, and well, our faith will be a strong brand the evil demon will not abide, stoke it's fire and let it burn bright, be that guiding light for others, start working on your acts of penance, and bring honor to the Army." she finishes with a salute and then turns around looking for Elrembriel.

Finding her finally, she asks her "I am in need of some magical assistance i think, for I will not be able to make this climb in my current armor, do you have anything that could help?" she says, almost pleading.

----------


## Farmerbink

The heroes set forth across the plain, barren but for a smattering of especially hardy scrubs.  With Morevek and Filburn roaming, they're in no immediate danger, regardless of what the others in the army might think.  

However, perhaps surprisingly, the plain is not empty of other travelers.  About half an hour north, the heroes make a few odd observations.  First, is the chapel seems to be more distant yet than you thought, or the going slower than expected.  The half hour's march has covered about a quarter of the distance.  Secondly, there is a mounted figure riding eastward in front of you, with...  a few others nearby.  Being more or less directly in your path, you carry onward, careful to not overtly announce your presence.

Still some distance away, Morevek and Filburn are able to get a more precise count.  One mounted figure, by all appearance a paladin of Iomedae, rides to the west with a strange escort.  A trio of burly humans seems each to be guiding a huge bovine just in front of the paladin.  Without a closer inspection (which will surely risk discovery), it's impossible to be sure of their purpose or relationships, but the seven aren't particularly looking over their shoulders for fear of other threats.  You might actually be able to simply pass by without incident, if you give them a bit more time to clear out of the way.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> The often-isolated (usually by choice) Aravashnial makes how own overture, seeking out Filburn during his exercises.  He watches patiently, almost disconcertingly quiet, until Filburn notices him and approaches.  "I did not mean to interrupt," the lithe wizard begins with a subtle inclination of his head.  "There is... a certain pleasantness in the _ability_ to witness the graceful forms of a well-trained warrior.  For that, and so much more, I feel compelled to offer my thanks."  Smiling warmly, the Riftwarden lets a brief, but comfortable silence fall upon the duo.  "I... fear I will soon not be the expert in such things," he admits with a smirk, "but for the time being, I believe I can yet be of use.  I have been thinking on what Elrembriel mentioned.  I have seen her cast spells, without the normal preparation required for mages such as she and I.  Despite my initial thoughts, her methods are familiar- I have little difficulty _identifying_ the spells as she makes them manifest, though I have remained unable to duplicate the feat.  All this is to say, if you would like, I am confident I can take requisite notes to enable you or I to learn the spells, by following what she does.  I cannot claim to understand the inspiration and power behind her abilities, but if we can learn from her flexibility I think we should."*Spoiler: OOC: new spells*
> Show
> 
> TL,DR: I'm officially approving down time activities for learning new spells using Elrembriel's wild arcana.  For now, I'm going to leave several limitations on this means of learning new spells.  First, Elrembriel will have to have the mythic points to use wild arcana as normal.  You (and she, if desired) will continue to have to pay the normal expense of materials to add the spell to a spell book or other related lists.  Finally, for the sake of starting strictly, I'm going to limit the ability to once a week, largely arbitrarily.


Elrembriel joins the conversation with her fellow arcane practitioners. Still shaken from her encounter with the Abyss that nearly cost her her life, she's grateful for the distraction from the horrible thoughts and memories that have been swirling in her head ever since.

"The truth is that I do not really master these powers. I know who they come from - the Inheritor chose to bless me with extraordinary access to raw arcane might. But this doesn't come with knowledge of how the spells actually work. I will be grateful as always, Master Aravashnial, if you can teach us that knowledge from your observations. The rope trick power, for example, will be useful to us as we attempt to catch the demon unaware."




> Finally, Aron Kir approaches Elrembriel with his usually subdued demeanor.  "If I may, miss, Sosiel has... asked me to speak with you."  He's obviously uncomfortable with the prospect, but has enough respect for Sosiel's request that he's attempting to overcome his misgivings.  "He...  thinks I need to confide in someone else, and suggested you..."


The young elf looks at the slim, timid man, barely larger than herself. She might not consciously see him that way, but his stature makes him less intimidating to her, compared with the powerful warriors she's been traveling with, and she greets him with a warm smile, a somewhat rare thing from her.

"What can I do for you, Master Kir?"






> she finishes with a salute and then turns around looking for Elrembriel.
> 
> Finding her finally, she asks her "I am in need of some magical assistance i think, for I will not be able to make this climb in my current armor, do you have anything that could help?" she says, almost pleading.


"Well, I can readily help with a spell that will provide protection. It won't be as good as a true suit of armor though. For a short climb, I would cast a spell of flight, but that only lasts for a few minutes..."

*Spoiler*
Show

With her Pearl of Power she can cast Mage Armor a second time. Or Fly if we can get up there fast enough. I'm not sure there is anything else.

----------


## Farmerbink

> "What can I do for your, Master Kir?"


In stark contrast to the calm and confident scout/soldier usually seen about the camp, Aron seems especially withdrawn and reserved while he speaks with Elrembriel, in the relative privacy of her campsite (at a time when everyone else was busy with one errand or another).*Spoiler: Mechanically, this conversation was private*
Show

Aron looks into the fire with a deeply introspective expression.  "Well, war is always messy, right?"  Despite the tone, it's clear this is no question.  "And... well, Sosiel has been...  he's more than a friend to me, more like a brother.  He helped pull me through some hard stuff almost 10 years ago, and...  Well, I'll get to that...  The point is, _he_ thinks, if something should happen to him, that someone else needs to know... well... uhh... about me.  So... I guess I need you to listen?"  The lithe man takes several long breaths, looks into your face deeply, and clearly continues to struggle with what he feels he has to say.  

"I wasn't always this good," he mutters, barely above a whisper.  "I...  I was a pickpocket, as a boy, and something like an expert burglar as an adolescent....  My gang did well.  _Real_ well.  We had tons of money, and nobody ever got hurt- on either side.  At least, not until we all got... uh... pretty deep in some pretty bad drugs..."  He goes on to explain in fairly thorough detail the story of an expert (in criminal affairs, but expert none the less) falling into addiction and assigned to die in the worldwound as a member of "The Condemned" ((a company of low-risk prisoners conscripted as disposable soldiers and frontline fodder in the last crusade- generally considered both a death sentence and an opportunity for repentance and atonement.))

"I survived, and my commanding officer about lost his mind when I asked to re-up," the man continues with a smile- the memory is obviously a fond one.  "He said they didn't exactly do that, but got me in touch with the Kenabres Wolves (a mercenary band working for the city council, he explains).  They, uh....  _didn't help_ me staying clear of my problems," he admits with a frown.  Scratching the back of his head awkwardly, he explains further.  "That was the first time I took _shadowblood_," he grumbles.  "It hit me hard...  It hits _everybody_ hard, as far as I know, but I had responsibility.  I got...  I got messed up one day, and seven soldiers died.  That's when I went to the church and found Sosiel.  They put me to work with some of the Dwarves responsible for designing the most critical defenses, so I know all about Citadel Drezen and the fortress of Kenabres.  That's most of why Queen Galfrey agreed to let me come on this mission.  She, uhhh...  Doesn't know how important Sosiel is, to me."

"Anyway, I'd have died at Clydwell Keep along with everyone else there if you all hadn't fried the wardstones when you did.  I watched the holy fire that erupted from our stone wipe out...  Gods, I don't know how many demons- we couldn't count them.  We had hours left- maybe minutes before they'd have finished tearing through the gate and..."  he gulps, unable to finish the thought.  "Anyway, I know it's a long story, but like I said, Sosiel wants to make sure I can talk to someone... if...  If I need to.  Shadowblood doesn't let go easy..."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"_This looks out of place..._" says Filburn over his active Message spell with Morevek. "_A knight in well-polished armor protecting - or guarding - three men with their bulls. Shall we hail them and try to see if they're friendly? We could go either way - play the heroic type and hope the knight is actually what they look like or we could try to play the role of demon-lovers if things look bad. What do you think?_"

----------


## JWallyR

"_'Out of place'... quite so,_" whispers the tiefling, "_if a demon... presenting itself as a holy warrior. Less out-of-place if a defender of the chapel. I suggest... a direct approach. You can escape, if they seek to deceive?_"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

For sake of moving the action along, Morevek suspects that, whatever is going on, the figures are _not_ demons idling along in this wasteland for no reason, while presenting an illusory appearance of being a paladin and... ranchers with livestock. Better to hail them and see what's going on, and use Vanish (or invisibility) to escape as required.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn grunts his agreement over the spell and moves close enough to greet the strange group of creatures. "*HO THERE! Greetings! We had not expected to find...farmers?...and a knight this deep into the Worldwound. Where are you bound? I am Filburn and this is my companion Morevek...Are you familiar with the chapel on that hill over there? Above the dry riverbed?*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Diplomacy (1d20-1)[*1*]. Filburn is trying to be friendly, though his suspicions and their environment make the "-1" modifier _totally_ reasonable...

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel's eyes open wide as she listens, silently, to the scout's story.

*Spoiler: private conversation*
Show


The young elf girl feels her kind heart fill with sympathy and pity at the man's sad life story. "Oh, that's... terrible... You've had this, er, problem, all those years? Of course I want to help... Er... But I have no idea how", she confesses, embarrassed. "I have no knowledge of this, er... drug? Poison?" She listen's to Aron's description carefully. "So... If I understand this right, once you begin taking this thing, it's like a disease that sort of... forces you to take more of it? Like drink, but worse? That's horrible!" Elrembriel may have read something about addictions, but it was all rather abstract to her until this minute - in her short social life experience, she never faced any actual sufferer before.

"Of course you can talk to me. Whenever you want! I wonder if I could..." She naively starts to plan in her mind for some research to see how the man could be cured, but realizes this is not the time or place. Then, a thought strikes her.

"By the way... How do you get this shadowblood? Do you use, er... a lot of it?"

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: Aron and Elrembriel*
Show

"Oh, it's uh... not exactly an _active_ thing.  I don't have any right now, and try like hell to stay clear of the stuff.  But still.. it's.... it's hard."  He runs a hand behind his neck nervously.  "I hate it, to be honest.  But if I had it... it's.  Well, they call it an addiction for a reason, right?"

After a weighty pause, he continues.  "I haven't had any in about a year.  It's exceedingly difficult to make, and expensive to buy.  I've made some... bad choices about it before.  Still, if you can get a shadow demon to cooperate, well, you end up with some pretty strong hooks in other people...  People like me, I guess."  He wrings his hands together, a bit distressed just thinking about the stuff.  It shouldn't matter right now, but like I said, Sosiel usually helps keep me honest.  It's easy to get ahold of other drugs, and... well, staying totally clean is best for a lot of reasons.


At Filburn's first call, the paladin looks up from her charge.  Indeed, it is a her, and she carries a longbow rather than Iomedae's more typical sword and shield.  "Hail, heroes of Kenabres," she calls, eying you warily.  "Yes, I know of you- most every creature in Mendev knows of you."  After a moment, she readies her bow, adding, "But _why_ should I trust what you say?  Come closer so I can at least detect your intentions- and _just_ that close, please."  She says a few quiet words under her breath to the trio of men with her (two humans and a half-Orc), who step forward a bit to stand between you and their livestock.  

For the moment, she doesn't appear overtly hostile, but obviously her suspicion matches your own.

*Spoiler: OOC: some details*
Show

At this distance  (~80-100 feet), you can see the men are likewise armed with heavy blades and longbows.

The other heroes are about 200 feet behind you.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Keeping his hands off his weapon, Filburn stops and responds. "With all due respect, there are two problems with that - one, you and your men outnumber us and have weapons readied while we do not. And two, we have encountered cultists, spies, who could avoid the divine insights that usually guide paladins. If we are such cultists, you won't know and if we aren't it still does not guarantee our goals align. Will you please lower your weapons and speak with us? We will approach, if you like, but more so we don't have to yell than for you to pass your divine sight over us..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

More Diplomacy? (1d20-1)[*15*]

Also walk within range of her Detect Evil power...

----------


## JWallyR

> "With all due respect, there are two problems with that - one, you and your men outnumber us and have weapons readied while we do not."


Due to his pupil-less eyes, only the involuntary twitches of Morevek's head, first toward Filburn, and then to the Katana that is present in his hand at nearly every waking moment, give evidence to his momentary confusion and abashment. In a swift, fluid motion, the swordsman sheathes the Katana, but the sudden tension in his posture gives away the degree of his discomfort by its absence. The tiefling begins slowly wringing his _painfully empty_ hands as his clawed tail _click-clacks_ behind him... but he moves to keep pace with Filburn in presenting himself for inspection by the unknown paladin.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

As a Kensai, Morevek virtually _always_ has his weapon drawn when combat is more than a distant possibility. He suffers no drawbacks (of which I am aware) and gains 6 Dodge AC, so he would _particularly_ have it readied while scouting.

But it makes for interesting RP.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Farmerbink

As you approach cautiously, making your further diplomatic overtures, the paladin eyes you with obvious unease.  It's only a _little_ surprising, when she  speaks a word, suddenly raises her bow and looses an arrow at you!

Surprise(?) round!

A sudden volley of well-aimed arrows streaks out from the quartet of archers, two finding their marks.  Only a moment later, you realize the bulls are charging at you, full speed!  It's hard to be sure in the heat of the moment, but you'd swear their horns are tinged red like bloodstains, and their bared teeth are sharp as per the tearing of flesh! With no cover, and short proximity, their upon you before you can move, bludgeoning you with their bodies and hooves as they pass by.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So she wasn't _completely_ lying.  Basically every creature knows who you are.  They also know that the two of you relatively isolated is the best chance they've got.  Something something, shoot your shot!

Speaking of shots.  If either of you are _not_ flat-footed, due to an ability I've neglected, it might be very relevant.  As it stands, all four archery attacks hit 
As per our discussion, I've reconsidered the flat-footedness.  Accordingly, the damage here is reduced: (Morevek took 6, Filburn took 3).

((Edit: The reflex saves were not impacted by flat-footed in the first place.  They were just poor rolls :-\)) In addition, the three aurochs have the trample ability, so they just get to hit you without attack rolls.  You _do_ get reflex saves to mitigate damage, which accomplished that goal somewhat: Morevek takes 6 more, and Filburn takes 33 more.  :Small Eek:  

I put the other three on the map, about 150' south.  Makes sense they would have already been approaching a bit faster.  One way or another, their presence was unlike to remain unnoticed and could (will) be very helpful.

Map updated, Party to act!

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Assaillis par lâche traîtrise
Nos amis sont en grave péril!
Pour sauver notre entreprise,
Il nous faut les pieds les plus agiles!"

Elrembriel's timidity is instantly gone when she sees the danger from the deceitful "knight". Bathed in the mystic, sky-blue light of the elf' casting, Grace and Waylan can feel their limbs move at an incredible pace, and in front of them, as if her feet didn't touch the ground anymore, the girl runs forward!

*Spoiler*
Show

 Elrembriel uses a mythic point to cast Mythic Haste over Waylan, Grace and herself. This is the same as Haste except that their speed increases by 50ft, to maximum of 3 times their normal speed AND they get an extra move action per round.

Then, 2 move actions to go to P30.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 9, *HP* 17/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 5, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +10 (1d8+7, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 6/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 2/2 Available
Mythic Powers 5/5 Available 
Invisibility (Utterly Undetectable)

"Time to disappear, my friend," grunts Filburn to Morevek as he does just that, casting a spell and vanishing from sight. Then the invisible half-elf moves to the side of combat to recover...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Filburn casts Invisibility and moves to *I17*.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace nods as she feels herself become faster, she spurs her horse forward, realizing it too was enhanced by the elf's dweomer, she steers the incredibly fast horse directly in front of the aurochs.

With no blade out, she raises a hand and her eyes glow with azure divine light. *"Hold! This does not need to happen!"*

*Spoiler*
Show


Double move to Q22 on horseback, (horse is a large creature, so they can't overrun it, unless they are huge)

Grace then uses her Detect Evil ability, if this triggers AOO, then she uses it right before and then moves in.
*Diplomacy* - (1d20+14)[*15*]
*Sense Motive* - (1d20+3)[*11*]

Grace
HP's: 89/83
AC: 25
FF: 24  T: 12
Effects: mounted on horseback, and Hasted

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan heels Auspice forward, keeping pace with Grace thanks to Elrembriel's enhancement. He wastes no breath on parley as he is already sighting his first arrow. The bowstring _twangs_ as the arrow leaps towards the lead auroch, followed by another, and another!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Auspice double-moves to P/27, just inside the 30' point-blank range of the middle auroch.

Waylan full-attacks the center auroch w/ Mythic Rapid Shot, Deadly Aim, Point-Blank Shot:
atk (1d20+9)[*18*], cc (1d20+9)[*15*] (20/x3), dmg (1d8+5)[*7*], cdmg (2d8+10)[*16*]
atk (1d20+9)[*23*], cc (1d20+9)[*19*] (20/x3), dmg (1d8+5)[*8*], cdmg (2d8+10)[*20*]
atk (1d20+9)[*17*], cc (1d20+9)[*25*] (20/x3), dmg (1d8+5)[*13*], cdmg (2d8+10)[*19*]

*Spoiler: Waylan*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 65 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 22 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +2 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (-2) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0) 


*Spoiler: Auspice*
Show

*Auspice* _Horse (heavy) Animal Companion 3 N_ *HP* 30 / 30 *Speed* ft *Init* 2 *AC* 17 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 5 *Will* 2 *CMB* +6 *BAB* +2 *bite* +5 (1d4 + 3, x2)
*hoof* +5 (1d6 + 3, x2) *Str* 17 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 15 (2) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 2 (-4) *Cha* 6 (-2)

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's eyes narrow as the strangers move to attack, and although he manages to escape the worst of the sudden onslaught, his face contorts into a mask of fury the likes of which is only possible for creatures with abyssal blood like his own. He _spits_ out the words of a spell before winking out of sight.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Casting _Vanish_ defensively: (1d20+16)[*35*] vs DC 17 (lol)

Move to T23 around the Aurochs while drawing his Katana.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 5, *HP* 65/53, *Speed* 30
*AC* 26, *Touch* 21, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 7, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC

----------


## Farmerbink

In the next several moments, the swordsmen vanish and the rest of the heroes rush to their aid.  Waylan releases a trio of arrows from astride Auspice that all connect with meaty thuds.  Unfortunately, the beast proves hardier than that, and turns a pair of baleful eyes on the cleric.  

The standing archers begin cursing quietly as their quarries both vanish, leaving them unsure how to proceed.  As the rest of the heroes approach, they step forward and turn their attention on Grace.  In moments, six arrows fill the air with death.  Fortunately, Grace's armor turns most of them aside, though two cause more pain than that.

With an unreasonably loud snort, the duo of aurochs that Grace haven't interposed lumber off towards Waylan.  Moving faster than it seems should be possible, both creatures pummel the cleric with their bloodstained horns, driving the breath from his lungs as Auspice tries in vain to protect his master.

The third bovine lashes out at the mount beneath Grace's legs with a hatred that betrays inner intelligence- animals don't act like this animal is acting.  The poor horse is utterly unprepared for such an onslaught and is grievously injured.  His training holds true, and he remains firm underneath Grace, though another hit like one of those will doubtless break him.

Meanwhile, the mounted paladin rides forward calmly.  Without any signs that would indicate spell casting, a cloud of mists rises from the field, obscuring her (and most of her allies) from vision.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

All in all, Grace took two arrows for 18 damage, Waylan took two charges for 28, and Graces' mount took 22 (still using full HP for all, so he's got 26 HP instead of the book value of 19).
Map updated

----------


## BelGareth

Grace takes several hits, and then her _horse_ is attacked! Sighing, she attempts to slide off the thing, but manages to land on her feet and moves towards the Auroch that was attacking Waylan.

Drawing her sword as she does, it glistens and shines like a beacon.

*Spoiler*
Show


Ride check to see if she can Fast dismount (DC 15 == she cannot), which turns into a move action. 

Move to R24 and draw weapon

Attack Auroch2
*Attack* - (1d20+10)[*14*] +2 (i think we're flanking)
*Damage* - (1d8+11)[*16*]
*crit confirm* - (1d20+10)[*12*] +2 (i think we're flanking)
*crit Damage* - (1d8+17)[*24*]

Grace
HP's: 70/88
AC: 25
FF: 24  T: 12
Effects: mounted on horseback, and Hasted

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 9, *HP* 17/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 22, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 6, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +10 (1d8+7, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Natural, +2 Deflection)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 6/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 2/2 Available
Mythic Powers 5/5 Available 
Invisibility (Utterly Undetectable)
Protection from Evil

Now that they're in combat, Filburn scowls as all of his allies' words sound like utter gibberish to him. 

*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show

"Stupid annoying frustrating...ugh!"

He decides that he'd best remain unseen and hunkers down to cast a protection spell as he slowly moves towards the rest of the party...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Protection from Evil and move to *L22*.

----------


## MuffinMan

*Round 2*

Waylan barks a series of commands in Sylvan to Auspice, instructing the warhorse to back up. It does so, leaving just enough clearance for the woodsman to aim his bow. He quickly sends three more arrows streaking towards the beasts.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Auspice will 5ft-step back to P/28-29, and then Waylan will full attack. Prioritizing auroch #2 then switching to #1 if it goes down:

(Point-Blank Shot, Deadly Aim, Mythic Rapid Shot)
(Swift action Hawkeye for +3 to first attack)
atk (1d20+11)[*21*], cc (1d20+11)[*31*] (20/x3), dmg (1d8+5)[*10*], cdmg (2d8+10)[*16*]
atk (1d20+8)[*18*], cc (1d20+8)[*14*] (20/x3), dmg (1d8+5)[*12*], cdmg (2d8+10)[*23*]
atk (1d20+8)[*9*], cc (1d20+8)[*27*] (20/x3), dmg (1d8+5)[*8*], cdmg (2d8+10)[*20*]

*Spoiler: Waylan*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 37 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 22 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +5 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0) 

*Spoiler: Auspice*
Show

*Auspice* _Horse (heavy) Animal Companion 3 N_ *HP* 30 / 30 *Speed* ft *Init* 2 *AC* 17 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 5 *Will* 2 *CMB* +6 *BAB* +2 *bite* +5 (1d4 + 3, x2)
*hoof* +5 (1d6 + 3, x2) *Str* 17 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 15 (2) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 2 (-4) *Cha* 6 (-2)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel, who was just considering using fog to cut the archers off from the fight, is surprised by the enemy doing just that. _They did this... I don't know why, but it's enough grounds to undo it._

"Si l'ennemi ici se camoufle, 
C'est qu'il doit avoir une raison
De la fournaise il sentira le souffle
Tout en révélant sa position..."

Blinding blue light erupts again from her pale eyes and delicate fingers, one of which she points at the fog cloud. A tiny ball of blue fire comes out and flies forward to explode in a great fiery blast, burning away the mist.

*Spoiler*
Show


Free action, Prescience (1d20)[*17*]; if result is 11 or better, use it instead of the d20 roll in the first saving throw or other roll needed this round.

Standard action, use Wild Arcana (1 mythic point) to cast Fireball (+2 CL) centered on P17/Q18, (8d6)[*33*] fire damage, Refl DC 18 for half.

2 move actions... she'll stay where she is.

*Spoiler: Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 71 / 71 
*Speed* 80 ft (+1 move action per round) 
*Init* +4 
*AC* 18
*Fort* +7 *Ref* +8 *Will* +8 
*CMB* +3 *BAB* +3 
*Acid splash* +7 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +3 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 13 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 21 (+5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Effects: Mythic Haste 4/6 rounds
Powers/day: Mythic Power 3/5, Prescience 7/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 3/3



*Spoiler: Sruech'ul*
Show

Familiar, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +16
AC 19, touch 16, flat-footed 15 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +3 natural, +1 Haste)
hp 35
Fort +2, Ref +6, Will +7
Speed 30 ft., fly 110 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +7 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 7, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +3; CMB +5; CMD 11
Feats Weapon Finesse, Alertness
Skills Fly +7, Stealth +22
Skill from master: Craft(Alchemy) +0, Knowledge(Arcana) +5, Knowledge(Planes) +4, Perception +16, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Use Magic Device +3
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master
Effects: Mythic Haste 4/6 rounds

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek murmurs the casting of a spell, but otherwise remains unseen...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Knowledge Check to know things about Aurochs: (1d20)[*5*]
Likely mods include:
Arcana, +10
Nature, +7
Planes, +10
Religion? +7

Move to O24 unless Elrembriel's Fireball revealed a non-auroch opponent to whom Morevek can move to be a 5ft step away from.

Standard: Cast _Reduce Person_ on self.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 6, *HP* 65/53, *Speed* 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 23, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 8, *Will* 7, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Size, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Reduce Person: +2 Dex, -2 Str, Small, ~6 minutes

Todo: scribe Vanish with spell-scars

----------


## Farmerbink

Elrembriel's fireball clears the bulk of the mists away, revealing a blooded and _very_ unhappy paladin from the middle of it.  One of the aurochs was also caught in the blast and is badly scorched by the flames.

It takes everything Auspice, Grace, and Waylan can throw at it, but the first of the blood-hungering aurochs crumbles to the ground under the effects of its injuries.  In the moments to follow, its partners turn their dire glare upon Grace.  With little warning, they change course (entirely too nimbly to be normal), trampling over the unmounted paladin.  ((the uninjured one provokes an AoO from Morevek, should he choose to take it))

Another wave of arrows erupts from the remnants of the misty clouds, forcing you to wonder how the guards can see you clearly enough to fire from within.  Most of them clearly target Waylan, though the lithe and armored cleric manages to evade all but one.  A pair strike Elrembriel with painful, but not yet dire consequences.

Finally, the mounted paladin directs her horse forward a few paces, eyeing Elrembriel with unmasked malice.  From atop her steed, she _opens her mouth_ to blast a _stream of acid_ 60 feet into the cleric and wizard.  As it washes over them, they both find the sensation oddly painful, but _unreal._  In the end, the pain is only minor.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Two tramples on Grace.  One passed reflex for half, one failed: 8 damage from the first, 20 from the second.

Out of four arrows, only 1 hit on Waylan for 8 damage.

Out of two arrows, 2 hits on Elrembriel for 14 damage.

Finally, Waylan and Elrembriel both successfully disbelieved the illusory attack.  It's shadow nature resulted in 20% damage, regardless, which is then further halved by successful reflex saves.  They take.... 3 acid damage.

Auspice, unfortunately does _not_ disbelieve the attack, though he also passed his reflex save.  He takes 17.
Map updated

----------


## BelGareth

Grace avoids one beast but manages to dive headfirst into the others hooves taking a serious hit against her collar bone, but nothing she couldn't handle, still standing, she points to the 'paladin' *"SHE IS EVIL! AND I WILL SLAY THEE ONCE I AM DONE WITH YOUR PETS"* She bellows, as much for her allies, as for her. 

Turning, she flushes with azure light as she strides towards the demonic auroch nearest Elrembriel.

*Spoiler*
Show


Free: 1 mythic point to ignore PA penalties
Swift: Activate Terendelev's Scale of Grace (all attacks against Auroch 3 are against FF AC due to traveling 20ft or more)
Move to R28 then move to T24

Full Attack Auroch3 (Power attack -2/+6)
If mythic ability to ignore penalty is a free action, then that will happen. (+2 to all attacks in that case) 
Also forgot: +1 attacks vs outsiders w\ chaotic (if applicable)

*Attack 1* - (1d20+10)[*21*]
*Damage* - (1d8+11)[*18*]

*Attack 2* - (1d20+10)[*29*] (crit threat)
*Damage* - (1d8+11)[*14*]

_crit confirm 2 - (1d20+10)[12]
crit Damage 2 - (1d8+17)[21]_

*Attack 3* - (1d20+5)[*17*]
*Damage* - (1d8+11)[*17*]

*Spoiler: Critical confirms*
Show


*crit confirm 1* - (1d20+10)[*19*]
*crit Damage 1* - (1d8+17)[*22*]

*crit confirm 3* - (1d20+10)[*25*]
*crit Damage 3* - (1d8+17)[*22*]



Grace
HP's: 42/88
AC: 25
FF: 24  T: 12
Effects: Hasted
Terendelev's Scale of Grace: 2/3 day
MP's: 4/5

----------


## Gwynfrid

"She uses illusions... She's nothing like a paladin, in case anyone had doubts!" Elrembriel exclaims, but then, several arrows hit her, forcing the girl to consider steps to protect herself.

"Ces archers cachés dans la brume
S'intéressent de près à mon cas
Alors je prendrai un costume
D'illusion, qui les trompera..."

Multiples images, duplicates of her appearance, begin to shift and move all around her as she moves away from the furious horned animals, while taking a wand from the folds of her robes.

*Spoiler*
Show


Free action, Prescience (1d20)[*20*]; if result is 11 or better, use it instead of the d20 roll in the first saving throw or other roll needed this round.

Standard action, cast Mirror Image for (1d4+2)[*5*] images.

Move action #1: Move to J26.
Move action #2: Take out a wand of Magic Missile.

*Spoiler: Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 54 / 71 
*Speed* 80 ft (+1 move action per round) 
*Init* +4 
*AC* 18
*Fort* +7 *Ref* +8 *Will* +8 
*CMB* +3 *BAB* +3 
*Acid splash* +7 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +3 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 13 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 21 (+5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Effects: Mythic Haste 3/6 rounds
Powers/day: Mythic Power 3/5, Prescience 6/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 3/3



*Spoiler: Sruech'ul*
Show

Familiar, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +16
AC 19, touch 16, flat-footed 15 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +3 natural, +1 Haste)
hp 35
Fort +2, Ref +6, Will +7
Speed 30 ft., fly 110 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +7 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 7, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +3; CMB +5; CMD 11
Feats Weapon Finesse, Alertness
Skills Fly +7, Stealth +22
Skill from master: Craft(Alchemy) +0, Knowledge(Arcana) +5, Knowledge(Planes) +4, Perception +16, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Use Magic Device +3
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master
Effects: Mythic Haste3/6 rounds

----------


## MuffinMan

*Round 3*

Waylan tears the enemies' arrow out of his arm and quickly re-nocks it in his own bow, sending it streaming at the nearest auroch - quickly followed by 3 more!

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Move to Q25-26 and full attack the aurochs: first the bloodied AC3 then switching to AC1 when AC3 goes down:

swift action hawkeye for +3 to first attack. Haste, Point Blank, Mythic Rapid, Deadly Aim
haste atk (1d20+12)[*20*], dmg (1d8+5)[*13*], cc (1d20+12)[*17*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+10)[*21*]
rapid atk 1 (1d20+9)[*15*], dmg (1d8+5)[*6*], cc (1d20+9)[*21*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+10)[*14*]
rapid atk 2 (1d20+9)[*12*], dmg (1d8+5)[*6*], cc (1d20+9)[*27*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+10)[*21*]
rapid atk 3 (1d20+9)[*28*], dmg (1d8+5)[*10*], cc (1d20+9)[*15*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+10)[*20*]

*Spoiler: Waylan*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 26 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 22 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +5 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0) 


*Spoiler: Auspice*
Show

https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=1130833

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 9, *HP* 17/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 22, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 6, *Will* 7, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +12 (1d8+9, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Natural, +2 Deflection)
*Abilities* Str 24, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 6/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 2/2 Available
Mythic Powers 5/5 Available 
Invisibility (Utterly Undetectable)
Protection from Evil
Bull's Strength

Filburn casts another spell and moves purposefully towards the mounted "paladin."

*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show

"Hope they avoid any more explosive magic for a moment..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Bull's Strength and move to *O17*.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek suddenly appears beside the Auroch, sweeping his katana toward the creature... and then, in a sudden burst of speed, he darts toward the mounted paladin, spinning his blade in a dervish of steel!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Might as well roll the AoO against the Auroch:
Attack: (1d20+10)[*12*] (using Piranha Strike), CC: (1d20+10)[*20*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (1d8+8)[*14*] slashing, plus (1d8+8)[*11*] on crit
Free Intimidate Check to demoralize: (1d20+15)[*19*]

*Note:* I forgot that Arcane Points were a thing, or I'd have used one the previous turn (Swift action, no competing efforts) to enhance Morevek's weapon with +1 and Keen. If DM rules... please allow this affect to take place. Would be +1 to all attacks and damage, and doubled crit range.

This round:
Begin Spell Combat as a FRA by casting Chill Touch while at range. 
Swift: use 1 Mythic point to Fleet Charge to O18 and attack. *I did not apply the standard -2 of Spell Combat to this attack.* Apply if appropriate.

Fleet Charge:
Attack: (1d20+11)[*18*], Cc: (1d20+11)[*12*] for x2 on 29+
Damage: (1d8+8)[*15*] slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] negative energy damage and fort save vs DC *17* else take 1 Str damage.
Crit damage: (1d8+8)[*11*] slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] negative energy damage and 1 Str damage (if save failed)
Free Intimidate Check to demoralize: (1d20+15)[*25*]

"Free" attack as part of delivering Chill Touch:
Attack: (1d20+8)[*9*], Cc: (1d20+8)[*18*] for x2 on 26+
Damage: (1d8+8)[*10*] slashing plus (1d6)[*3*] negative energy damage and fort save vs DC *17* else take 1 Str damage.
Crit damage: (1d8+8)[*15*] slashing plus (1d6)[*6*] negative energy damage and 1 Str damage (if save failed)
Free Intimidate Check to demoralize: (1d20+15)[*33*]

Normal attack per Spell Combat:
Attack: (1d20+8)[*10*], Cc: (1d20+8)[*24*] for x2 on 26+
Damage: (1d8+8)[*11*] slashing plus (1d6)[*6*] negative energy damage and fort save vs DC *17* else take 1 Str damage.
Crit damage: (1d8+8)[*9*] slashing plus (1d6)[*1*] negative energy damage and 1 Str damage (if save failed)
Free Intimidate Check to demoralize: (1d20+15)[*26*]

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

If appropriate:
Attack: (1d20+8)[*28*], Cc: (1d20+8)[*27*] for x2 on 26+
Damage: (1d8+8)[*9*] slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] negative energy damage and fort save vs DC *17* else take 1 Str damage.
Crit damage: (1d8+8)[*10*] slashing plus (1d6)[*1*] negative energy damage and 1 Str damage (if save failed)
Free Intimidate Check to demoralize: (1d20+15)[*35*]


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 6, *HP* 65/53, *Speed* 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 23, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 8, *Will* 7, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Size, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Reduce Person: +2 Dex, -2 Str, Small, ~6 minutes

Todo: scribe Vanish with spell-scars

----------


## Farmerbink

The heroes converge, leaving another slain aurochs in their wake, upon the enemy paladin.  As Grace dashes up to one flank, Morevek appears in the other, delivering a nasty slice with his katana.  "To me!" she calls, commanding her allies to rally to her defense.  Hissing in pain and anger, the woman reins her steed away from the Tiefling swordsmen, into a cautious retreat.   Even so, she cannot fully escape without exposing herself to a swipe from _Radiance._  Grace's focus and determination draws still more blood, threatening to put the enemy down permanently.  

In the next moment, the final aurochs plows through the trio of melee heroes, scattering them and sending clods of earth flying in every direction.  Filburn _just_ manages to make the most of his invisibility to avoid the incoming beast entirely, while both Grace and Morevek avoid the worst of the creature's flailing hooves and horns.

A volley of flaming arrows erupts though the lingering traces of the obscuring mists, though some divine protection seems to see Grace through without a scratch.  All six arrows streak into the distance, illuminating the underside of the oppressive cloud cover and doing exactly nothing dangerous to anything living.

Then the paladin regains her wits.  As she disappears into the mists, another cloud rises from the ground beneath the heroes.  This one carries a faintly greenish hue, and brings with it sickly cloying vapors.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

One trample- Morevek and Aurora take 9 damage (both passed reflex saves).  With invisibility, no attack, and loads of movement to spare, I granted Filburn an "all-or-nothing" save to move to an unaffected square.  He passed and takes no damage.

The archers all failed spectacularly.

The paladin conjures sickening cloud under the melee heroes' feet.  Morevek passes the fortitude save and is not sickened.  Both Filburn and Grace (believe it or not) failed their saves.  Interestingly, Grace recognizes the cloud as illusory (through a successful will save), but _remains effected regardless_.  Because these spells are weird like that.
Map updated

----------


## BelGareth

Grace manages to avoid the worst of the angry bovine, as well as slicing the spell caster as she disappears, and then she promptly vomits onto the ground, sickened beyond anything she has felt in a long time, the green vapors coming from the ground turning her stomach, though, she _knew_ it wasn't real, but she just couldn't stop it.

Gaining composure, if only for a bit, with vomit staining her once regal armor, she moves closer to the archers, knowing she needed to get them into range to allow the others to deal with the last bull. She strides on accelerated legs towards two of them, swinging _Radiance_ like a shining bolt of lightning upon the sinners. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Immediate: Surge LoH (2d6b1)[*2*]
Swift: LoH's myself *Heal* - (4d6)[*12*] + 2
Move to R14

Full Attack BG in Q13 moving to BG in S14 if dropped (Power attack +6 damage)
+1 attacks vs outsiders w\ chaotic (if applicable)

*Attack 1* - (1d20+10)[*26*]
*Damage* - (1d8+9)[*15*]

*Attack 2* - (1d20+10)[*14*]
*Damage* - (1d8+9)[*16*]

*Attack 3* - (1d20+5)[*14*]
*Damage* - (1d8+9)[*13*]

*Spoiler: Critical confirms*
Show


*Attack 1* - (1d20+10)[*25*]
*Damage* - (1d8+32)[*33*]

*Attack 2* - (1d20+10)[*25*]
*Damage* - (1d8+32)[*40*]

*Attack 3* - (1d20+5)[*10*]
*Damage* - (1d8+32)[*38*]



Grace
HP's: 47/88
AC: 25
FF: 24  T: 12
Effects: Hasted, Mythic PA 2/10, sickened (2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.)
Terendelev's Scale of Grace: 2/3 day
MP's: 3/5
LoH's: 5/9

----------


## MuffinMan

*Round 4*

Waylan looks on at the billowing green smoke cloud with increasing concern, but there's no time to spare for such thoughts right now! Spurring Auspice forward he unleashes arrow after arrow at the lumbering auroch, trying to put it down for good.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Auspice moves to N23-24, which should put Waylan in 30' range of auroch1 for Point Blank shot.

Full attack, using swift action hawkeye on the first shot. PBS, Deadly Aim, Haste, Mythic Rapid, etc etc

haste atk (1d20+12)[*20*], dmg (1d8+5)[*6*], cc (1d20+12)[*29*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+10)[*15*]
rapid atk 1 (1d20+9)[*13*], dmg (1d8+5)[*7*], cc (1d20+9)[*16*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+10)[*15*]
rapid atk 2 (1d20+9)[*25*], dmg (1d8+5)[*11*], cc (1d20+9)[*18*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+10)[*18*]
rapid atk 3 (1d20+9)[*20*], dmg (1d8+5)[*10*], cc (1d20+9)[*28*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+10)[*24*]

*Spoiler: Waylan*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 26 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 22 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +5 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0) 


*Spoiler: Auspice*
Show

*Auspice* _Horse (heavy) Animal Companion 3 N_ *HP* 13 / 30 *Speed* ft *Init* 2 *AC* 17 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 5 *Will* 2 *CMB* +6 *BAB* +2 *bite* +5 (1d4 + 3, x2)
*hoof* +5 (1d6 + 3, x2) *Str* 17 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 15 (2) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 2 (-4) *Cha* 6 (-2)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Round 4*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 9, *HP* 17/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 22, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 5, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +10 (1d8+7, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Natural, +2 Deflection)
*Abilities* Str 24, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 6/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 2/2 Available
Mythic Powers 5/5 Available 
Invisibility (Utterly Undetectable)
Protection from Evil
Bull's Strength
Sickened

Filburn spits out one more spell as he steps after the enemy horsewoman, his invisible form growing larger as he does.

*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show

"Damned sickening magic..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Enlarge Person and 5-ft step to *P15-Q16*. The spell will complete at the beginning of his next turn.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel remembers her mother's lessons with a shiver of dread. _Touch the illusion, feel it, and let it go._ At least, those efforts come handy now, and the young elf takes some satisfaction at the thought that these same teachings can now serve her to oppose the wretched woman's designs as best she can. She confidently moves forward into the green cloud, and just like that, it disappears from her view altogether, exposing all the enemies. She moves further, to get a clear line of sight, and begins to cast.

"Foin des nuages toxiques
Issus de l'imagination!
Voilà une flèche caustique
Et ce n'est pas une illusion!"

A shaft erupts from her hand, yellow-brown in color, made of a smoking liquid that hits the mounted spellcaster in the face. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Move action #1, move to O20. Saves were rolled in OOC, and she disbelieves the illusory cloud.
Move action #2, move to N15 for a better line of sight (she doesn't see Filburn who might be on the way)
Standard action, cast Acid Arrow at the "paladin" leader, ranged touch (1d20+7)[*25*] (includes Haste bonus EDIT forgot to take light sensitivity penalty) damage (2d4)[*7*] acid; cc(27) (1d20+7)[*14*] cd (2d4)[*6*]
If hit, the acid will last for another 2 rounds after this one. As long as she takes continuous acid damage, she'll need Concentration checks for casting.

*Spoiler: Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 54 / 71 
*Speed* 80 ft (+1 move action per round) 
*Init* +4 
Senses: Darkvision, sensitivity to light (dazzled in bright light, -1 to attacks and Perception)
*AC* 18
*Fort* +7 *Ref* +8 *Will* +8 
*CMB* +3 *BAB* +3 
*Acid splash* +7 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +3 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 13 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 21 (+5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Effects: Mythic Haste 2/6 rounds, Mirror Image 5 images
Powers/day: Mythic Power 3/5, Prescience 6/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 3/3



*Spoiler: Sruech'ul*
Show

Familiar, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +16
AC 19, touch 16, flat-footed 15 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +3 natural, +1 Haste)
hp 35
Fort +2, Ref +6, Will +7
Speed 30 ft., fly 110 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +7 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 7, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +3; CMB +5; CMD 11
Feats Weapon Finesse, Alertness
Skills Fly +7, Stealth +22
Skill from master: Craft(Alchemy) +0, Knowledge(Arcana) +5, Knowledge(Planes) +4, Perception +16, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Use Magic Device +3
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master
Effects: Mythic Haste 2/6 rounds

----------


## JWallyR

Disoriented but otherwise unharmed by the sickly billows of smoke that suddenly surround him, Morevek's face remains contorted in fury. Striding as best he can in the poor visibility, he makes for the nearest unfamiliar sound... and finds himself staring at the flanks of the evil bull-like creature! He savagely slashes at the creature in his rage!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to M17, or if the Auroch looks like it can't deliver an AoO, to L16 by way of M17.
Attack!
Attack: (1d20+10)[*30*], CC: (1d20+10)[*28*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (1d8+8)[*16*] slashing plus (1d6)[*3*] negative energy and Fort save vs DC *17* else 1 Str damage
Crit damage: (1d8+8)[*16*] slashing plus (1d6)[*6*] negative energy and 1 Str damage (if fort save failed)

*Spoiler: AoO if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+10)[*14*], CC: (1d20+10)[*26*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (1d8+8)[*9*] slashing plus (1d6)[*3*] negative energy and Fort save vs DC *17* else 1 Str damage
Crit damage: (1d8+8)[*14*] slashing plus (1d6)[*3*] negative energy and 1 Str damage (if fort save failed)

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 6, *HP* 44/65, *Speed* 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 23, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 10, *Will* 7, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex+1, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Size, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Reduce Person: +2 Dex, -2 Str, Small, ~6 minutes
Arcane Point: Katana is +1 and Keen. 8 rds remaining
Chill Touch: As many as 4 "charges" remaining


Todo: scribe Vanish with spell-scars

----------


## Farmerbink

Waylan and Morevek join forces to _thoroughly_ dispatch the remaining aurochs.  Pierced several times, the beast never sees Morevek's blade coming.  The supernaturally sharp katana slices neatly through horn and skull, leaving the huge creature bleeding profusely into the dirt.

Elrembriel launches a greenish bolt through the illusory cloud, and effectively covers the mounted paladin with a thick layer of gooey acid.  She cries out in pain as she wheels her mount further from Grace (and Filburn, though she doesn't know it in the latter case).

As Filburn enlarges, he steps menacingly closer, bizarrely undetected, all things considered.

Finally, Grace charges into the line of archers, and begins to lay about herself with Radiance.  One archer grunts in pain as he steps further away, but she fails to be effective with most of her attacks.

When the enemy responds, their efforts are notably lessened by the losses they've taken.  Even so, the injured archer manages to focus his efforts on Grace with marked effect.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

bg1 hit Grace _twice!_ One hit for 10 damage (counting the flaming arrow bonus), and a _crit_ for 27 damage!  Yes, I'm a little excited.  Grace is hard to hurt XD

bg2 sucks, and managed to miss Elrembriel twice.  (some extremes with this batch of rolls)

bg3 sucks less, and hit Elrembriel for 13 damage, but missed with his second attack.

mp used her mount to withdraw again, and succeeded at her check to do a thing.  It's an SLA again, but your characters will quickly recognize _deeper darkness,_ (not dark enough to prevent dark vision yet, but it prevents low light within the radius).

Map updated

----------


## BelGareth

Grace scowls at her lack of efficiency as _Radiance_ failed to find a solid mark, and winced in pain as the burning arrows smacked into her, finding joints on her armor, or just punching through on a few weak spots, ignoring the arrows for now, with flames licking her from shafts she steps closer to the nearest bowmen, azure energy filling her eyes, judgment and righteous wroth in her hands.

*Spoiler*
Show


Free: *Surge LoH* - (2d6b1)[*6*]
Swift: LoH's myself (4d6)[*17*]
5 step to S14

Full Attack BG2(Power attack +6 damage)
+1 attacks vs outsiders w\ chaotic (if applicable)

*Attack 1* - (1d20+10)[*13*]
*Damage* - (1d8+9)[*16*]

*Attack 2* - (1d20+10)[*21*]
*Damage* - (1d8+9)[*14*]

*Attack 3* - (1d20+5)[*7*]
*Damage* - (1d8+9)[*10*]

*Spoiler: Critical confirms*
Show


*Attack 1* - (1d20+10)[*21*]
*Damage* - (1d8+32)[*37*]

*Attack 2* - (1d20+10)[*20*]
*Damage* - (1d8+32)[*35*]

*Attack 3* - (1d20+5)[*6*]
*Damage* - (1d8+32)[*34*]



Grace
HP's: 33/88
AC: 25
FF: 24  T: 12
Effects: Hasted, Mythic PA 3/10, sickened (2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.)
Terendelev's Scale of Grace: 2/3 day
MP's: 2/5
LoH's: 4/9

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek emerges from the cloud, and begins circling its edges... finding himself _just_ enough to flick the point of his katana toward one of the foes!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to O13

Attack!

Attack: (1d20+10)[*14*], CC: (1d20+10)[*25*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (1d8+8)[*15*] slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] negative energy and Fort save vs DC *17* else 1 Str damage
Crit damage: (1d8+8)[*9*] slashing plus (1d6)[*5*] negative energy and maybe 1 Str damage
Free Intimidate check if hit: (1d20+15)[*22*]

*Spoiler: AoO if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+10)[*23*], CC: (1d20+10)[*13*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (1d8+8)[*14*] slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] negative energy and Fort save vs DC *17* else 1 Str damage
Crit damage: (1d8+8)[*10*] slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] negative energy and maybe 1 Str damage
Free Intimidate check if hit: (1d20+15)[*22*]


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 6, *HP* 44/65, *Speed* 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 23, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 10, *Will* 7, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex+1, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Size, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Reduce Person: +2 Dex, -2 Str, Small, ~6 minutes
Arcane Point: Katana is +1 and Keen. 7 rds remaining
Chill Touch: As many as 3 "charges" remaining


Todo: scribe Vanish with spell-scars

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel finds her resolve bolstered by the illusion-wielder's attempts to hide. Determined to not let the treacherous woman get away with it, she runs forward, her feet light as the wind under the power of her magic. On those few days during their journey that have been free of overcast weather, the light of the sun, as always, has been painful to her eyes, and she finds a strange relief when she enters the conjured darkness. It is a powerful one, even the tenebrous eyesight she acquired from her horrible contact with the demon only lets her barely see the fleeing woman on her horse - just enough. She can barely contain the swell of power rising through her hands and eyes as she casts:

"Oui, c'est bien la puissance des Abysses
Qui laisse mes yeux percer les ténèbres
Parfait, j'en tirerai bénéfice
Pour hâter ton oraison funèbre!"

From outside the darkened area, most of her companions can't see what kind of magic she unleashes, but the streaks of bluish light that flash through are a clear indication, as is the telltale  vibrating noise her wand makes as deadly shafts of arcane force slam into her enemy.

*Spoiler*
Show

Free action, Prescience (1d20)[*6*]; if result is 11 or better, use it instead of the first d20 roll she may need this round.

2 move actions: To R9. 

Swift action: Wild arcana, use a mythic power point to cast Diamond Spray at +2 caster level over the "paladin" and her horse: 20-ft cone, damage (8d6)[*31*] (counts as adamantine and cold iron, bypasses 4 points of object's hardness), Refl DC18 for half

Standard action: Cast Magic Missile from her CL5 wand (3d4+3)[*10*] - now 11 charges left

Damage from Acid Arrow (2d4)[*4*] - the acid will last for another 1 round after this one. As long as she takes continuous acid damage, she'll need Concentration checks for casting.

*Spoiler: Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 54 / 71 
*Speed* 80 ft (+1 move action per round) 
*Init* +4 
Senses: Darkvision, sensitivity to light (dazzled in bright light, -1 to attacks and Perception)
*AC* 18
*Fort* +7 *Ref* +8 *Will* +8 
*CMB* +3 *BAB* +3 
*Acid splash* +7 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +3 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 13 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 21 (+5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Effects: Mythic Haste 1/6 rounds, Mirror Image 4 images
Powers/day: Mythic Power 2/5, Prescience 4/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 3/3



*Spoiler: Sruech'ul*
Show

Familiar, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +16
AC 19, touch 16, flat-footed 15 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +3 natural, +1 Haste)
hp 35
Fort +2, Ref +6, Will +7
Speed 30 ft., fly 110 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +7 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 7, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +3; CMB +5; CMD 11
Feats Weapon Finesse, Alertness
Skills Fly +7, Stealth +22
Skill from master: Craft(Alchemy) +0, Knowledge(Arcana) +5, Knowledge(Planes) +4, Perception +16, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +4, Use Magic Device +3
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master
Effects: Mythic Haste 1/6 rounds

----------


## MuffinMan

*Round 5*

Waylan nods in grim satisfaction as Morevek's blow sends the auroch tumbling heavily into the dirt, pierced by arrow after arrow. "Hyahh, Auspice!" With no time to waste, he spurs the warhorse in a counterclockwise circuit around the sickening cloud, covering his allies with a volley of arrows against the enemy archers.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to Z/15-16, skirting the edge of the clouds. Full-attack at enemy b3 from the midpoint:

Swift action hawkeye on the first shot. PBS, Deadly Aim, Haste, Mythic Rapid, etc etc

haste atk (1d20+12)[*16*], dmg (1d8+5)[*6*], cc (1d20+12)[*23*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+10)[*24*]
rapid atk 1 (1d20+9)[*18*], dmg (1d8+5)[*13*], cc (1d20+9)[*29*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+10)[*14*]
rapid atk 2 (1d20+9)[*14*], dmg (1d8+5)[*8*], cc (1d20+9)[*24*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+10)[*16*]
rapid atk 3 (1d20+9)[*19*], dmg (1d8+5)[*10*], cc (1d20+9)[*20*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+10)[*18*]

*Spoiler: Waylan*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 26 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 22 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +5 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0) 


*Spoiler: Auspice*
Show

*Auspice* _Horse (heavy) Animal Companion 3 N_ *HP* 13 / 30 *Speed* ft *Init* 2 *AC* 17 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 5 *Will* 2 *CMB* +6 *BAB* +2 *bite* +5 (1d4 + 3, x2)
*hoof* +5 (1d6 + 3, x2) *Str* 17 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 15 (2) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 2 (-4) *Cha* 6 (-2)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Round 5*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 8, *HP* 23/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 3, *Will* 5, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +10 (2d6+8, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 26, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 6/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 2/2 Available
Mythic Powers 5/5 Available
Invisibility (Utterly Undetectable)
Protection from Evil
Bull's Strength
Enlarge Person

Sickened

With a huff Filburn starts running around to try and cut off the retreat of the mounted enemy, leaving the sickening mists and just beginning to enter the magical darkness. Peering into the area he tries to pierce the gloom with his elven-sight...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Double move to *S5-T6*.

----------


## Farmerbink

As Elrembriel conjures a devastating spray of stony flakes, the paladin manages to effectively take cover behind her mount.  With no such protection, the unfortunate beast is shredded almost literally to pieces by the blast, leaving the woman too beaten to stand.  Bleeding and doused in magical acid, the paladin falls behind her mount, and does not rise (save the charge of the wand).

The archers find themselves beset by a trio of capable warriors, each of which manages to leave their mark in one way or another.  They frantically step away from Grace and Morevek, in a desperate bid to make space to shoot.  Whether possessed, unaware of the impending rout, or otherwise incensed to fanaticism, they release another set of two arrows each- most aimed at the wizard who has so effectively devastated them.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

bg1 actually hit Grace again! With one of this two arrows for 10 piercing and 2 fire (flaming arrows)

bg2 remains comically bad.

bg3 sucks notably less, and connected with Elrembriel for a lot of damage. 5+5 from one hit and 26+5 from a crit after.  41 total, 10 of which was fire.

mp has been dropped.  She is in the low negatives, but is important enough to the story that we're going to resolve her for real once the archers have been managed.

Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Round 5*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 8, *HP* 23/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 18, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 3, *Will* 5, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +10 (2d6+8, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 26, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 6/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 1/2 Available
Mythic Powers 5/5 Available (maybe 4/5 or 3/5)
Protection from Evil
Bull's Strength
Enlarge Person
Charge

Sickened

As he sees the mounted spellcaster fall Filburn turns and makes a quick decision. Ignoring his upset stomach he charges at one of the remaining bowman, suddenly appearing in all his enlarged fury as his blade slices down (possibly twice) at the unsuspecting enemy!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Spend one Black Blade Arcane Pool point to apply Black Blade Strike (Free Action, +2 Damage for one minute)

Charge B2 (with reach Filburn will be in squares *T12-U13*) vs Flat-Footed AC (since Filburn is "Utterly Undetectable" until the attack. Charge attack: (1d20+12)[*29*] to hit, (1d20+12)[*30*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+10)[*18*] magical slashing damage, (4d6+20)[*29*] critical strike damage.

If this attack doesn't drop B2 he will use *Champion's Strike - Sudden Attack* (Swift Action, 1 Mythic Power per use, Free Attack, Roll Twice, Bypass DR) on the same target: Champion's Strike - Sudden Attack (1d20+10)[*28*] or (1d20+10)[*21*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*29*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+10)[*16*] magical slashing damage, (4d6+20)[*39*] critical strike damage.

If either attack misses, he will use Mythic Surge to improve the (best) to hit roll: (1d6)[*5*] added to the d20. Probably not needed.

----------


## BelGareth

Taking yet another burning arrow, Grace breaks the arrow off and strides forward with blue radiance spilling from her eyes, furious righteousness in her hand, gleaming like a lightning bolt in the darkness. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Swift: LoH's myself (4d6)[*20*]
5 step to T15

Full Attack BG2 _again_ (Power attack +6 damage)
+1 attacks vs outsiders w\ chaotic (if applicable)

*Attack 1* - (1d20+10)[*26*]
*Damage* - (1d8+9)[*12*]

*Attack 2* - (1d20+10)[*21*]
*Damage1* - (d8+9)[*16*]

*Attack 3* - (1d20+5)[*22*]
*Damage* - (1d8+9)[*17*]

*Spoiler: Critical confirms*
Show


*Attack 1* - (1d20+10)[*23*]
*Damage* - (1d8+32)[*40*]

*Attack 2* - (1d20+10)[*29*]
*Damage* - (1d8+32)[*37*]

*Attack 3* - (1d20+5)[*12*]
*Damage* - (1d8+32)[*34*]



Grace
HP's: 43/88
AC: 25
FF: 24  T: 12
Effects: Hasted, Mythic PA 4/10, sickened (2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.)
Terendelev's Scale of Grace: 2/3 day
MP's: 2/5
LoH's: 3/9

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek continues his implacable advance, gliding around the cloud to find himself once more in range of a hated foe. His blade darts toward the bowman once more, accompanied by a grimly mocking, "Something of a tactical error to bring such fury upon yourselves, no?"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5ft step to P12
Begin Spell Combat with a normal attack (using Piranha Strike):
*Spoiler: Botched Rolls*
Show


Attack: (1d20+8)[*27*], CC: (1d20+8)[*27*] for x2 on 23+
Damage: (1d8+8)[*9*] slashing plus (1d6)[*3*] negative energy damage and fort save vs DC *17* else take 1 Str damage.
Crit damage: (1d8+8)[*11*] slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] negative energy damage and 1 more Str damage if save failed.
"Free" Intimidate check: (1d20+15)[*27*]


Attack: (1d20+8)[*10*], CC: (1d20+8)[*13*] for x2 on 23+
Damage: (1d8+8)[*9*] slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] negative energy damage and fort save vs DC 17 else take 1 Str damage.
Crit damage: (1d8+8)[*9*] slashing plus (1d6)[*6*] negative energy damage and 1 more Str damage if save failed.
"Free" Intimidate check: (1d20+15)[*17*]

If the target is still up after the first attack, cast Touch of Fatigue defensively (cannot fail) and attack again:

*Spoiler: Botched Rolls*
Show

Attack: (1d20+8)[*21*], CC: (1d20+8)[*23*] for x2 on 23+
Damage: (1d8+8)[*9*] slashing plus fort save vs DC *16* else fatigued, 6 rds.
Crit damage: (1d8+8)[*14*] slashing
"Free" Intimidate check: (1d20+15)[*33*]


Attack: (1d20+8)[*10*], CC: (1d20+8)[*21*] for x2 on 23+
Damage: (1d8+8)[*11*] slashing plus fort save vs DC 16 else fatigued, 6 rds.
Crit damage: (1d8+8)[*12*] slashing
"Free" Intimidate check: (1d20+15)[*21*]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 6, *HP* 44/65, *Speed* 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 23, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 10, *Will* 7, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex+1, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Size, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Reduce Person: +2 Dex, -2 Str, Small, ~6 minutes
Arcane Point: Katana is +1 and Keen. 6 rds remaining
Chill Touch: As many as 3 "charges" remaining


Todo: scribe Vanish with spell-scars

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan continues firing at the enemy archers.

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Stay put and full attack enemy b3.

Swift action hawkeye on the first shot. PBS, Deadly Aim, Haste, Mythic Rapid, etc etc

haste atk (1d20+12)[*16*], dmg (1d8+5)[*10*], cc (1d20+12)[*19*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+10)[*17*]
rapid atk 1 (1d20+9)[*19*], dmg (1d8+5)[*6*], cc (1d20+9)[*15*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+10)[*20*]
rapid atk 2 (1d20+9)[*20*], dmg (1d8+5)[*7*], cc (1d20+9)[*13*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+10)[*17*]
rapid atk 3 (1d20+9)[*28*], dmg (1d8+5)[*13*], cc (1d20+9)[*15*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+10)[*21*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 26 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 22 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +5 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## Farmerbink

In a sudden flurry of violence, the remaining hostiles collapse in a heap of various bloody injuries.  Undoubtedly, without immediate medical attention, the trio of archers will bleed out (if they're not already dead).  None of the aurochs' chests rise and fall with breath, though your immediate inspection isn't the most thorough.

In a few moments, the clouds dissipate, though not before the group shares with each other its odd quasi-illusory state.

When you get to the fallen paladin (whether quickly or not), she breathes raggedly, but doesn't appear in immediate danger of death.  Perhaps more problematic than anything, in her belt pouch you immediately locate a simple chit- undeniably linking her to your own army.  According to order, she _should_ have been wearing it above the left breast, in plain sight.  Clearly, something is very wrong here.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace vomits one more time, falls to her knees, wiping the liquid from her mouth, she regards the arrows sticking into her, and pulls out a dagger to help in the work of removing the arrow heads, satisfied, she moves over to the leader, and seeing her breathing raggedly, hurries to bind the woman, and then places her hand upon her, letting healing energy flow through her into the woman. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Lay on Hands *heal* - (3d6)[*11*]

Grace
HP's: 43/88
AC: 25
FF: 24 T: 12
Effects: Hasted, Mythic PA 4/10
Terendelev's Scale of Grace: 2/3 day
MP's: 2/5
LoH's: 2/9

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn watches Grace approach, bind, and then heal the...paladin? Looking at his own wounds the half-elf goes over to Waylan and politely asks for some help. "Somehow I've run out of potions or anything that I can use to heal myself directly. Do we have any extras that I could carry?" he asks when done.

*Spoiler: Hit Points and Healing*
Show

Filburn is at 23/59 HPs and would like to be over 50 if possible. Thanks!

That done, the swordsman keeps an eye toward Grace as he goes to inspect the corpses of their defeated enemies. He takes his time, being thorough with his eyes as he listens to whatever happens between the two armored women...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Taking 10 on Perception for a *20*.

----------


## MuffinMan

Both horse and rider's breathing begins to raggedly slow as Waylan pulls Auspice to a halt and dismounts. At Filburn's suggestion he beckons his allies over before uttering a brief prayer of thanksgiving for their continued safety.
*Spoiler: Channel Positive Energy*
Show

Use all 3 times for the day, taking care NOT to include the downed paladin the AoE:
Healing (3d6)[*15*] + (3d6)[*11*] + (3d6)[*14*] = *40* HP


That done, he moves to recover those arrows that he can from the downed aurochs, keeping Grace and the enemy soldier in the corner of his eye.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek glides toward the fallen foes, noting Grace's ministrations. In his magically reduced stature, the swordsman's katana is easily placed in readiness to end any attempt by the fallen 'paladin' to respond to Grace's mercy with violence.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Sudden exhaustion washes over Elrembriel, and the slender elf girl takes a few staggering steps, before she has to sit on the ground, panting. She gratefully lets Erastil's blessed energy wash over her, closing her wounds, and nods a sign of thanks to Waylan. It takes her a minute before she's recovered enough to pay attention to any dealings with the vanquished "paladin".

----------


## Farmerbink

The paladin sputters into consciousness, struggling uselessly against her bonds.  A baleful glare shifts from face to face, but she says nothing.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn notes the woman coming back to consciousness, but leaves the situation in Grace's hands for action. He doesn't look excited about the situation, but recognizes the need to look into things with a possible demonic-defector. However, the last time he accused a paladin of treason did not go as he intended, so...

----------


## BelGareth

Covered in soot, vomit, several holes in her armor with arrows jutting out, blood, and all other manner of things, Grace was not looking like her namesake, yet, even in this state, there was a regality about her, a certain, nobility.

She nodded to the woman as she awoke, *"You might as well speak, we have you beat, you and your men. Tell me where you got this from"* she says, holding the patch up, not asking, but ordering.

----------


## Farmerbink

The woman snorts- a decidedly unfeminine and ugly thing.  "They _gave_ it to me!" she answers, in a sing-song voice of obvious mockery.  "Crusading north to _end the demons_ once and for all!  Hahaha!"  Bizarrely- the laughter is beautiful.  Obviously genuine and simply enchanting, a brief glimpse of the truth beneath some facade.  No doubt a reflection of the woman's natural strength of personality, the lovely sounds fade as she lapses into silence once more- apparently willing to answer questions (and unconcerned with the usefulness of said answers).

*Spoiler: OOC- if using something to detect thoughts or sense motive 20+*
Show

She seems to be answering truthfully, though obviously there's something very off about... well, all of this.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace frowns, looking to the others at what seems like a _ludicrous_ answer, turning back *"Who gave this to you? I don't understand. How long have you been out here for?"*

*Spoiler*
Show


Might as well:
*Diplomacy* - (1d20+14)[*16*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn scowls at the woman's answer and strange pattern of speech. "Who _is_ she? Does anyone recognize her?" he asks the others, looking at her closely and trying to remember if he's seen her before...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Not sure what kind of role this should be...(1d20)[*2*]

----------


## MuffinMan

*Spoiler: Sense Motive*
Show

(1d20+8)[*25*]


Waylan shakes his head in response to Filburn's question. "I don't know, but... she seems to be speaking truthfully. At least _she_ believes it to be so."

Speaking a little louder, he addresses the woman directly. "What is your name, and why are you assisting the demons? Why foreswear your sacred oaths to the Inheritor?"

----------


## Farmerbink

The paladin sneers at Grace.  "I _told_ you, Queen Galfrey's inept minions gave it to me, when I was chosen for this little escapade!"  She turns to Waylan with an amused expression.  She pouts a little, as she responds, "Don't think I care to answer those questions, though.  That's personal."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn looks perplexed as he listens to the cryptic answers from the woman. "She's deliberately speaking in riddles and knows we could kill her and generally be in the right..." he says quietly, his mind racing. A moment later a particularly sharp - nearly painful - tic can be seen as his neck twitches towards his black blade. 

*Spoiler: Baerlyon's Comment*
Show

*She ambushed and lied!...At least by omission...to get us close. She's tricky, like a demon, using shadow magic!*

"*Ow!* Yes, I know she used subterfuge and trickery - I had the wounds to prove it!" he snaps, angrily, at his weapon. Then turning to the others he continues, "Trickery...deception...alright, something _else_ isn't what it seems here. We need to know more...Grace, can you look at her aura? Can you sense the blackness of demonic influence in her? Or is it hidden, like those cultists we encountered back in Kenabres? Maybe she is under some spell and being controlled? Could a protection spell help her throw off such influences, Elrembriel?"

----------


## BelGareth

Grace nods to Filburn's suggestion, and then focuses on the 'paladin' as her eyes glow an azure blue. "May Iomedae, bless us with her sight and what is true, I ask that She may also bless us with insight and the knowledge to know when things are the truth, and the wisdom for when they are not, and lastly, but not least, I ask Her that she may bless this errant follower, that she may see the light of her ways and be blessed accordingly."

*Spoiler*
Show


Detect evil:
At will, a paladin can use detect evil, as the spell. A paladin can, as a move action, concentrate on a single item or individual within 60 feet and determine if it is evil, learning the strength of its aura as if having studied it for 3 rounds. While focusing on one individual or object, the paladin does not detect evil in any other object or individual within range.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

When Grace's power confirms the [Evil] aura of the defeated woman Filburn frowns even more. "That doesn't make sense...how'd she get in and out of the army without masking her evil? _Someone_ should have noticed..." he says, clearly frustrated. "We can't take her with us like this - too dangerous. She's defeated, but not helpless or dead. I say we at least strip her of her gear and then we keep her in sight. Take her spell component pouch, maybe gag her too...then we bring her along, I guess...Maybe something else she's carrying will shine some light on this situation..."

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elermbriel, still reeling and shaken by the outburst of sudden violence and relieved with its abrupt end, joins the conversation. "There may be something to your idea, Sir Filburn. Dealing with these... demons..." She shivers. "... Mind control is always a possibility. Let me see what I can gather..." Blue light shines in her pale eyes as she focuses on the bound enemy.

"Qui es-tu, ennemie mystérieuse?
Quelles sont tes pensées profondes?
Même si tu restes silencieuse
Mon esprit par ce sort le tien sonde."

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Detect Thoughts. She didn't prepare it today, so this burns another mythic power point (1 left after this).

----------


## Farmerbink

As Elrembriel focuses, she immediately notes the presence of surface thoughts.  She continues her efforts while the others talk, and recognizes what appears to be an extra thinking mind contained within the paladin.  Finally, as she feels prepared to break through the surface, the evil paladin suddenly turns to face Elrembriel.  With a visible effort of will (successful save), she takes on a happy, but ugly sneer.  "Nice try, little Elf," she chuckles. 

Bizarrely, in the same moment, Elrembriel _does_ pierce the other mind, and finds it utterly absent surface thoughts.

----------


## Gwynfrid

In shock, Elrembriel bursts out: "Some form of possession! I think the real person is somewhere in there, but this other mind, the evil one, is in control! Let me think, there are ways to counter this I'm sure..."

*Spoiler*
Show

Let's try to assess if she has any knowledge of the magic used here, and the ways it might be undone.

Prescience (1d20)[*20*] if the roll is 11 or higher, use it instead of the roll below.
Knowledge(Arcana or Planes, the bonus is the same) (1d20+14)[*25*]  - EDIT: Neat! Prescience makes this a *34* total.

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Choosing to apply that roll to the applicable skills  :Small Big Grin: 


Elrembriel immediately notices that something is very wrong.  She begins to consider the possibilities, emboldened by her expertise with divination.  At brilliant speed she considers and disregards a half-dozen possibilities before stumbling on an explanation that seems to satisfy all the evidence.  Without doubt, the psyche of the paladin is trapped somewhere deep within her own body.  While many creatures _could_ impose such an effect _including myself, were I to pursue it,_ she considers, flightily, the most likely culprit, while also explaining their foe's bizarre magical effects, is certainly a shadow demon.

Unfortunately, expelling the demon is likely to be challenging.

*Spoiler: OOC again*
Show

As per the rules listed here, and the 2nd option of protection from evil, you could potentially _suppress_ the effect, and speak with the paladin directly, but ending the effect requires bigger magic than you've got access to.  Of course, _most_ such effects have a duration....  typically listed in hours/level.  Let me know what you're thinking #impishsmile

----------


## BelGareth

Grace audibly gasps and flinches away from the fallen paladin, but quickly regains her composure. 

Nodding, *"Then let us strip her of anything useful, bind and gag her, and be off, if you wish to do whatever you need or want, we can do it in route to the temple, perhaps we can rededicate it, and something there may help us with this...predicament."*

She then goes about stripping the fallen paladin of her armor, and everything else, down to her simple clothes.

----------


## JWallyR

The tilt of Morevek's head seems to indicate that his gaze remains fixed on their captive throughout the exchange, much as his tensed posture reveals his vigilance against any effort on her part to resume hostilities. The swordsman's only visible reaction to the discussion is a deepening furrow of the dark brows above his featureless, black eyes at the idea of a warrior of the light being taken captive, body and mind, by the foul possession of a demon.

As Grace moves to disarm the captive, Morevek stands, still as a statue, katana at the ready.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn actually interrupts Grace as she's about to start stripping their captive of her gear. "Wait a moment - let's see if we can speak to the real woman, instead of whatever has her possessed..." he says as he leans down and casts the simple protection spell. "Now, _fight_ the evil force in control and break free, even if only for several minutes! Who are you, and what can we do to help you expel this demonic presence?"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Protection from Evil and hope the Paladin can benefit from the second effect (and a presumably decent Will saving throw bonus) to suppress the possession effect...

----------


## Farmerbink

A visible struggle takes place for a few moments, as Filburn's magic washes over the bound paladin.  In the end, she shakes her head and opens her eyes again.  As she speaks, a smile slowly grows once more over her features, but not a pleasant one."You know, on second thought, I'll tell you my name.  I am Zlathin, of the fold of Vyriavaxus.  This mortal shell lacks the power to suppress me, even with your paltry aid."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

She rolled poorly, and the demon remains in control.  :Small Confused:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Baerlyon's Comment*
Show

*It's a fool if it gave it's true name...*

Filburn frowns in annoyance. Then he looks to Grace and shrugs. "Can't let _Mr. Evil-Mc-Stupid-Gave-Us-It's-Name_ run around with a noble paladin's body. We need to save her, but in the meantime keep her from being used to hurt anyone else. Take her things, for now..."

Turning to Elrembriel and Waylan (especially), Filburn continues to speak. "We know there's a demon in her. How do we get it out, or keep it out when it is forced out? Can we avoid it hopping into any of us?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel raises an eyebrow in surprise when the demon volunteers a name, but lets it pass. She turns to Filburn when the swordsman asks her to share her knowledge.

"Forcing the demon out requires more powerful spells than any I can command. As to stopping it to dominate one of us, well... It's a matter of fighting it with our minds as well as our weapons. Spells such as yours will help, but I'm not sure any means is secure enough. Now, if... Just  a minute..." She cuts her thinking out loud short and begins to cast instead.

"Nulle raison de laisser
Par cette immonde engeance 
Nos réflexions écouter
Conversons donc en silence..."

When she resumes her answer, it is with a whisper that is only audible to her companions.

"Let's not talk out loud, please. If this is indeed a shadow demon as I think it is... Its power is limited in time, and I suspect it can't do this more than once per day. If I'm correct, then we can wait it out. I thought to bring her back to the camp, but that might endanger our companions. So, I suggest we continue our march, with her bound and gagged. With Iomedae's blessing, we might find a solution at the... well, at our destination."

*Spoiler*
Show

Using the Message cantrip to leave the demon outside of the conversation.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan shakes his head at Filburn's question. "I... don't know. Protection spells such as the one you cast will give us some defense, if they are established beforehand. But for casting the demon out, it may require naught but time and prayer. I agree on bringing her with us to the temple, however - at least we can keep her under watch until the threat passes."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"It will be difficult, maybe impossible, to predict when the _possession_ effect will end. We need to be watching, cause a surprise attack from a shadow demon could be really bad. If anyone has enchantments they want to cast that will last all day, we should cast them now. Other than that, can I get a potion or two, if anyone has any to spare?" Filburn asks, using the _message_ spell to express his concerns and thoughts. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Filburn has no healing effects on him, potion or wand or anything. Does anyone have some to spare?

----------


## BelGareth

Grace takes a small step back from the demon possessed paladin, concern clear upon her face, she nods after the strange..._conversation?_ and continues to remove everything from the woman, taking her time to do it properly and hopefully not be surprised by anything. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Will search her and items as i do so aswell

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's face erupts into a flash of hatred as the demon within the paladin's body gloats about its continued dominance over her form, and the tip of the katana briefly wavers in testimony to the strength of the emotions roiling within the typically impassive swordsman. With a visible effort, he masters himself, remaining watchful over the captive as the conversation continues between his companions. It is not until the captive has been stripped of all weaponry and securely bound that the tiefling relaxes, returning his katana to its sheath.

"Let us hope," he breaks his silence to whisper through the _Message_ spell, "that the temple has resisted the... corrosive influence of the region's latest inhabitants."

----------


## Farmerbink

Perhaps unhappy, but nonetheless resigned, the heroes bind the disarmed paladin into her own saddle, and tether her horse to Grace's.  Thus situated, you travel about another hour before you reach the Ahari gorge.  On the other side of a long-dry riverbed, the foot of a flight of stairs breaks into the steep bluff.  About 100 feet higher, short walls lie in partial disrepair.  From here you can already tell that the gates have been functionally destroyed, along with much of the front-facing wall.  A pair of squat watchtowers (relatively short for their strategic height already above the rest of the terrain) flank the fallen walls, overlooking the plain with utter disinterest.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So once you inspect the stairs, you find that they're more like climbing holds than stairs.  They've worn away greatly over the years, and the bluff walls are meager help.  It will wake a pair of DC15 climb checks to reach the top safely.  There is no other (easier) means of approach to the temple.  It sits atop a narrow mesa fairly high above the plain below.  How do you proceed?

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan stares up the steep rock face, absentmindedly stroking his beard. His other hand goes into his pocket and reemerges clutching a shimmering silver scale. "I wondered when this day would come. Friends, do you remember the dragon Terendelev - the one who saved us at the very beginning of this nightmare? We were all gifted one of her scales, and I have yet to use mine. I understand it gives the power to become lighter than air - to float up and away like the clouds themselves. With it, one or two of use could easily reach the top and perhaps secure a rope for the others. What do you think?"

*Spoiler: Terendelev's Scale of Cloudwalking*
Show

Three times per day, as a standard action, this scale can be used to cast levitate. In addition, a small pillar of clouds rises below the levitating object or creature, providing 20% concealment to any creature or object contained within.

----------


## Farmerbink

Ultimately it is the work of a handful of minutes to secure a rope to the top of the cliff.  So prepared, the climb is made trivial for everyone with hands.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

There's at least 3 horses at the bottom of the cliff- one of which is a class feature.  I'm going to assume Auspice gets a use of the scale (and we'll call him willing).  What are the plans for the rest of the mounts?


Some time later, you find yourselves just outside the shattered gates to the temple.  Tall grass grows amidst the rubble, making the entrance surprisingly precarious.  Two main buildings stand side by side to the easy, separated by a narrow alley.  The smaller structure, on your left, appears to be a long-abandoned stable.  The other is obviously a chapel of sorts.  It's much larger, with several doors and stained-glass windows.  The roof is lined by statues of cloaked figures with bowed heads.  From the ground, it's impossible to tell who the figures might be made to represent. 

*Spoiler: Perception DC 20*
Show

Among the debris of the fallen gates, mostly buried among the grass and stones, a fair number of bones lie forgotten.  Quick investigation reveals that they've been thoroughly gnawed by _something_ with sharp teeth.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn quietly thanks Waylan for his help getting up the slope. "Much easier and safer than climbing, especially with our 'guest,' you know?" he says as he begins to look around. "Morevek, it's our turn again. Let's try and avoid getting ambushed this time, though..." he mutters with a slight scowl as he begins to sneak off towards the stables. "Let's check this building first, before the main chapel. I'll go one way, you go the other?"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Perception: (1d20+10)[*16*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Climbing is reasonably easy, but between the horse ride and the other exertions of the day, it is a tired Elrembriel who makes it to the top. Warily, she looks around the area. "This place seems to have been abandoned long ago", she simply remarks.

*Spoiler*
Show

Perception (1d20+11)[*16*]

----------


## JWallyR

As Morevek alights, the slender swordsman begins to glide silently about the area before the gates. He stoops to examine something as the others make their way up.




> Climbing is reasonably easy, but between the horse ride and the other exertions of the day, it is a tired Elrembriel who makes it to the top. Warily, she looks around the area. "This place seems to have been abandoned long ago", she simply remarks.


"Perhaps not as... abandoned as we might hope. These bones would seem to hint at occupants of a distinctly... monstrous bent."




> Filburn quietly thanks Waylan for his help getting up the slope. "Much easier and safer than climbing, especially with our 'guest,' you know?" he says as he begins to look around. "Morevek, it's our turn again. Let's try and avoid getting ambushed this time, though..." he mutters with a slight scowl as he begins to sneak off towards the stables. "Let's check this building first, before the main chapel. I'll go one way, you go the other?"


"Perhaps... we should stay together, in the event that we run into the temple's current occupants."

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Stealth check: (1d20+13)[*30*]

Just as a reminder, Morevek can reroll a failed stealth check once per day... which would require me to know if the original check failed. So, if this ends up being the case, please let me know?  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## BelGareth

Grace manages to get up, with a little help from the others, and her prodigious stubbornness of making it happen through sheer will. 

Having gotten up the cliff face, she pats herself down, making sure everything was in place, once satisfied, she narrows her eyes and observes what is going on, listening to Morevek declare something was amiss, she instantly focused her will power to detect evil within the area.

*Spoiler*
Show


Detect Evil: At will, a paladin can use detect evil, as the spell. A paladin can, as a move action, concentrate on a single item or individual within 60 feet and determine if it is evil, learning the strength of its aura as if having studied it for 3 rounds. While focusing on onhttps://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-spells/d/detect-evile individual or object, the paladin does not detect evil in any other object or individual within range.

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn and Morevek lead the party towards, and after a brief inspection confirms it as unoccupied, into the stables.  The sharp tang of musty decay fills the building.  Its easternmost wall has largely collapsed into a steep pile of broken beams, bricks, and mortar that effectively blocks sight and travel across.  presumably, there was once a matching exit on the far side, but it would be impractical at best to try and leave that direction, now.  All of the less-sturdy walls that would once have formed dividers and stalls for crusaders' mounts have long-since fallen to pieces.  Strangely, heaps of iron- mostly weapons, lie discarded amongst the rubble.

Map updated*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I've assumed your marching order as makes the most sense to me.  If you prefer something else, please feel free.  And yeah, the whole place is gonna get mapped out as we go :-)

----------


## MuffinMan

"What the demons have not ravaged, the passage of time surely has..." Waylan muses as the group surveys the empty stables. "Shall we move on to the temple itself?" He keeps an arrow nocked on his bowstring and one eye on their possessed prisoner as the groups makes its way deeper into the ruins.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Wait a moment, please. Let's check it a bit more carefully. If it's safe, maybe we can keep her here while we finish exploring. That way we avoid losing her or having things go wrong with her still possessed..." he says, looking around for anything else of interest in the abandoned building, including something to which they could secure the prisoner.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

I don't see why we wouldn't have time to take 20 on this. Perception is either a *30* or (1d20+10)[*28*]. Anything that will work here? Maybe a hook or something to which we could attach the ropes with which she's bound?

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel shivers. This place, somehow, feels ominous to her, not just because of its decayed state. Is it because of the presence of the demon within the unfortunate woman's body? She nods in approval when Filburn urges caution, and reaches into an inner pocket of her cloak, revealing a dragon scale, silver in color; she gives it a light touch, and a low hum is heard for an instant as the ancient dragon's protective magic surrounds her. 

Eyeing the large number of weapons lying around, she says: "That's a lot of war equipment, why was it abandoned just here... Let's see," and she begins to cast.

"Ce lieu désert 
Cache des secrets
C'est notre affaire
De les percer."

"Y a-t-il magie
Devant mes yeux?
Peut-être ici
La voir je peux."

Her eyes light up with an inner blue glow as she surveys the room. Above, Sruech'ul flies silently, looking for either a prey, or a threat.

*Spoiler*
Show

Elrembriel activates Terendelev's Scale of Protection, then casts Heightened Awareness, and Detect Magic. 
Sruech'ul flies around the room at half speed.

Perception for Elrembriel (1d20+13)[*17*]
Perception for Sruech'ul (1d20+17)[*33*]
Stealth for Sruech'ul (1d20+23)[*43*]

If given the time to take 20, Elrembriel gets a 33 and Sruech'ul a 37 on Perception.

*Spoiler: Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 71 / 71 
*Speed* 30 ft 
*Init* +3 
Senses: Darkvision, sensitivity to light (dazzled in bright light, -1 to attacks and Perception)
*AC* 17
*Fort* +7 *Ref* +7 *Will* +8 
*CMB* +3 *BAB* +3 
*Acid splash* +7 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +2 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 13 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 21 (+5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Effects: Resist Cold and Electricity 30 (190 minutes), Detect Magic, Heightened Awareness 
Powers/day: Mythic Power 1/5, Prescience 4/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 2/3



*Spoiler: Sruech'ul*
Show

Familiar, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +16
AC 18, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +3 natural)
hp 35
Fort +2, Ref +7, Will +7 - Improved Evasion
Speed 30 ft., fly 110 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +8 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 8, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +3; CMB +5; CMD 11
Feats Weapon Finesse, Alertness, Lightning Reflexes
Skills Fly +7, Stealth +23
Skill from master: Craft(Alchemy) +0, Knowledge(Arcana) +5, Knowledge(Planes) +5, Perception +17, Sense Motive +10, Spellcraft +5, Use Magic Device +4
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master
Effects:

----------


## JWallyR

> "Wait a moment, please. Let's check it a bit more carefully. If it's safe, maybe we can keep her here while we finish exploring. That way we avoid losing her or having things go wrong with her still possessed..." he says, looking around for anything else of interest in the abandoned building, including something to which they could secure the prisoner.


Morevek turns his face toward their captive, and his clawed tail lashes twice, irritably, behind him, but the swordsman says nothing before directing his gaze to the ruined stable.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Perception mod is +9, additional +3 vs traps.

----------


## Farmerbink

The party begins to search through the discarded weaponry and rubble, and quickly finds most of it to be ruined beyond repair.  The vast majority has been reduced to little more than bits of metal and leather grips.  However, with the aid of Elrembriel's magical efforts and the simple application of time (you're not interrupted for several minutes of searching, at least), you find a few serviceable pieces amongst the refuse.  

*Spoiler: OOC (loot)*
Show

There's a masterwork Battleaxe, three cold iron daggers, a +1 cold iron dagger, and a +1 cold iron longspear.  There's also roughly 300 pounds of ruined weaponry, if you care to come up with a clever application of it.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Finally confident that they've found a (relatively) safe place from which to work, Filburn shrugs at the pile of scrap metal. "Nothing much to do there, but those are good," he mutters, gesturing to the axe and cold iron weapons. "And we can secure her safely here, not have to carry her around and watch her every moment. Maybe we _should_ though...what do you all think?" he asks his allies, glaring at their prisoner with distrust.

Filburn looks around the ruined building, trying to imagine a good place to fight the shadow demon possessing the paladin woman. Casting the _Message_ cantrip himself he addresses the party in private. "When the possession is over, will the demon be physically here? Will it be able to hurt her? Or us? How is this going to work? Should we wait here, where it's relatively safe, and...ambush it?" he asks, trying to think tactically...

----------


## BelGareth

Grace follows along with everyone else, trying to stay behind and allow the more sneaky types to scout ahead, painfully aware of her loud noise and armor. once inside the building she pulled their captive along, trying not to bruise or hurt her. Seeing the pile of weaponry, she pulls out a spear with a cold iron tip, that should help and giver her an alternate weapon.  

*"This could work, if we get into a fight, one of us will have to tend to her, unless we risk her interfering. Does anyone have and immovable rod? or maybe one of those unseen servants to hold the cord?"* she asks earnestly. Turning to Filburn *"How do we force it out of her?"* 

She kept eyeing the main chapel, it was plainly obvious she wanted dearly to go there, but was forcing herself to wait.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"I don't think we _can_ force it out, at least not without more advanced magic than I know...Elrembriel? Have you had any new ideas?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

"I have no better magic than what we tried before", Elrembriel responds. "I think our hope lies in the Inheritor. This was once a chapel dedicated to her. Let's explore it as completely as we can, and perhaps we will find a place, still consecrated, or some other thing that may help?"

She makes to leave the stables and go check out another door the group saw on their way in.

*Spoiler*
Show

Goes to see RS-16 on the map.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn sees Elrembriel about to leave the relative safety of the abandoned building and moves to stop her. "Please, let Morevek and I scout. We know something carnivorous is out there - don't want you to be it's next meal..." he says as he gestures to Morevek to join him. Then he heads towards the nearest door to listen and try and see if he can tell what might be on the other side...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Stealth (1d20-1)[*16*]
Perception (1d20+10)[*15*]

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek is hot on Filburn's heels as the latter moves to halt the elven woman. "Yes... please, allow us."

The slender swordsman moves to join Filburn at the fore.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Stealth: (1d20+13)[*15*]
Perception: (1d20+9)[*17*], add'l +3 vs traps

----------


## Farmerbink

Leaving the stables and the possessed paladin (bound securely atop Auspice) behind, the party's scouts round the corner into the narrow alley between chapel and stables.  The thick stone walls come to an end spanned by the shattered remains of what was once a heavy wooden gate.  Beyond, you can just make out the tops of a few dead trees and _something_ made of stone- perhaps a dilapidated statue or fountain?  Either way, you'll have to get closer to see past the drunkenly-askew wooden planks.  

At the door, both swordsmen pause to listen.  For the time being, the chapel still appears abandoned outright more than anything else.  The bones scattered among the ruined entry gate remain a worrying thought, but there's no other sign of whatever caused them to lie there.

Map updated (precise positions flexible)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn makes eye contact with Morevek before gesturing his intentions. Then the half-elf creeps over to the corner of the building, black blade drawn, looking for threats there. With a quick incantation he casts the _Message_ cantrip and uses it to whisper, "I'm going to look through the stained glass window on this side. If something attacks I will retreat back, if not, listen for sounds inside the ruins..." Then the swordsman does that, approaching the window slowly and peering into the interior of the building and trusting his elven heritage to enhance his sight into the darkened space...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Stealth *-1* until/unless he goes invisible. Message to include the entire party. Perception *+10* with low-light vision. Note that with Baerlyon drawn the sword also gets Perception checks identical to Filburn.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Yes... Er... You're right, we need to be cautious..." Elrembriel mumbles, chastised. But, as she sees her companions following, she doubles back.

"We don't want to leave her out of our sight, I think, unless we really have to." Through the open doors to the stables, she checks to see if everything is all right with the bound paladin.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move to L9.

----------


## Farmerbink

The stained glass proves thicker and more obstructive perhaps than Filburn expected.  Still, he can make out several shapes near the window despite the distracting hues and relative dimness inside the chapel.  Through the thick colored glass it's impossible to be sure precisely what the shapes are, but for now they are still and silent.

Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn reports what he sees over the _Message_ spell. "Maybe furniture - big stuff, but hard to see any details. I'm going to go a bit further and see the next one," he says as he continues to go south, looking for threats and checking the windows as he goes...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Repeat the same process as before, first stopping at K22 and then at K26. He will peer inside from both windows and look over his shoulder (towards the ruined wall and collapsed stone) so as not to be surprised by a hiding enemy. Stealth *-1*, Perception *+10*.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan nods wordlessly in response to Filburn's report. He takes a step forward for a clearer view of the doors to the cathedral, an arrow nocked for any enemies that might emerge...

_(Move to M/13 for clear line of sight to the double doors.)_

----------


## BelGareth

Grace nods at the words of Elrembriel, she did not think it was a wise course, so she stepped into the room with the paladin, and kept Elrembriel within visual contact.

*Spoiler*
Show


Move to P9

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn's brief exploration reveals more of the same.  The southern window is damaged, but the shattered glass is kept too high to see through.  With some effort (and probably a lot of noise), you could break the window further and would certainly be able to see inside more clearly...

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Only way further that way will make noise and give us away. Let's try the door - quietly and carefully, but be ready to fight," says Filburn as he returns to the door. Looking to the others he waits until everyone is ready before trying the handle...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Move to *P15*. Do we have someone with trapfinding? If so, they should check the door and such, just in case, before Filburn opens it...

----------


## JWallyR

As Filburn reaches for the handle, Morevek lifts a hand to ward off the fellow swordsman. "Allow me..." he murmurs, before scrutinizing the door.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Perception is at +12 vs traps. Morevek will take 20 if possible.
Disable device is +14, if required.

----------


## Farmerbink

Morevek does not find any traps on the door.  It's heavy wood, and appears to have been well shielded from the elements in the narrow alley between chapel and stable.  Despite the occasional ruin around, _this_ door seems fully intact.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Once Morevek confirms the door is safe Filburn draws his blade and moves to open it, as quietly as he can.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Stealth: (1d20-1)[*16*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

"We shouldn't separate like this... Lady Grace, please... Can you lead the horse outside?". Elrembriel is alarmed, having to watch both for the bound paladin and whatever risks her companions are taking.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan inches closer to the door, keeping an ear out for Elrembriel and Grace's movement behind him.

*Spoiler: Positioning*
Show

Waylan will step to N/14 and wait for the door to open.

----------


## BelGareth

Seeing no where for the 'Paladin' to go, Grace moves out to watch what everyone else was doing.

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn gently leans into the door, pressing it open fairly quietly.  It's immediately apparent that the relatively unscathed exterior is left so deliberately.  Scrawling angular runes mar almost every visible surface of the interior of the chapel- a noteworthy feat for it's 30-foot tall vaulted ceilings.  Shards of stained glass litter the floor, thinly enough to be no serious obstruction.  Four grand angelic statues occupy the corners of the desecrated chapel, their faces and wings broken almost beyond recognition.  An altar, befouled with suspiciously reddish-brown grime and filth stands in a place of prominence on a shallow raised dais at the far side of the hall.  

A pair of ghouls look up from a grisly meal on the steps of the dais, hissing angrily at the disturbance.  Within a moment, 4 more heads arise from apparent sleep.

Map updated
Begin combat!
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Somewhat entertainingly, only Filburn, Morevek, and Elrembriel top the enemy initiative.  What with them being the first to see the enemy and a divination-focused wizard, I find it to be _totally_ appropriate.  

Those three to act, then the bad guys, then block.

----------


## JWallyR

Black-pool eyes invisibly moving to count the foes that make themselves apparent, Morevek murmurs and gestures in spellcasting...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Standard: Cast Shield
Swift: Spend Arcane Point to grant +1 and Keen to Katana.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 5, *HP* 65/65, *Speed* 30
*AC* 30, *Touch* 21, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 24, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 9, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex+1, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Shield, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Shield: +4 Shield AC. 59 rds remaining
Arcane Point: +1, Keen to weapon. 9 rds remaining

Todo: scribe Vanish with spell-scars

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 9, *HP* 23/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 5, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade (+2 Falcata)*  +10 (1d8+7, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 6/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 2/2 Available
Mythic Powers 4/5 Available 

With a slam Filburn closes the door again, holding it shut with both hands. 

*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show

"Just going to hold this closed while we prepare to kill some undead..."


*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Not sure on the actions here, but I suspect that closing the door is at least a move action and that bracing to hold it closed will be a standard. If I can get another action in there I will have him cast Bull's Strength on himself too. 

Strength Check to hold closed the door? (1d20+5)[*6*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn slams the door shut, returning the sight beyond to a state of at least temporary uncertainty.  As both warriors call upon bolstering magics, a sudden, heavy silence falls over the party.  A few moments later, you hear a loud chanting arise, heavily muffled by the wooden door and stone walls.  It's impossible to be sure of the details, but it seems likely that the enemy is preparing for you in much the same way as you prepare for them.

Without warning, a pair of heavy bodies slam against the doors.  For the moment, Filburn manages to hold them fast.

Map updated
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

#Christmas, am I right?  

Hopefully things will get simpler soon.  Until then, party to act!

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan quickly takes a firing position a few paces behind Filburn as the doors begin to shudder. He casts a spell, and his bow begins to transform. Antlers start to sprout from the top and bottom of the grip, and the bowstring is replaced by a leafy vine. The entire weapon begins emitting a golden glow and a soft humming resonance fills the air...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to P/14 and cast weapon of awe on self.

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 65 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 22 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +5 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Round 2*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 9, *HP* 43/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 5, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade (+2 Falcata)*  +12 (1d8+9, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 24, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 6/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 2/2 Available
Mythic Powers 4/5 Available
Bull's Strength, Round 2/60
Protection from Evil Round 1/60 (bonuses not in stat block above)

Filburn holds the door with one hand as he draws his black blade and gestures with it, invoking arcane magic to strengthen himself in the coming fight...

*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show

"Would really like to be larger right now, but I need to hold this door!"


*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Bull's Strength. Edit - According to DM in Discord this was accomplished last turn.

Cast Protection from Evil.

Strength Check as a move action(?) to hold closed the door: (1d20+7)[*13*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel keeps her eyes on the bound paladin, while moving closer to the threat and in sight of Filburn and the doors. She pulls a wand from a hidden pocket in her sleeve...

*Spoiler*
Show

Move to M13, take wand of Magic Missile (L5) in hand.

*Spoiler: Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 71 / 71 
*Speed* 30 ft 
*Init* +3 
Senses: Darkvision, sensitivity to light (dazzled in bright light, -1 to attacks and Perception)
*AC* 17
*Fort* +7 *Ref* +7 *Will* +8 
*CMB* +3 *BAB* +3 
*Acid splash* +7 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +2 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 13 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 21 (+5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Effects: Resist Cold and Electricity 30 (190 minutes), Detect Magic, Heightened Awareness 
Powers/day: Mythic Power 1/5, Prescience 4/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 2/3



*Spoiler: Sruech'ul*
Show

Familiar, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +16
AC 18, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +3 natural)
hp 35
Fort +2, Ref +7, Will +7 - Improved Evasion
Speed 30 ft., fly 110 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +8 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 8, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +3; CMB +5; CMD 11
Feats Weapon Finesse, Alertness, Lightning Reflexes
Skills Fly +7, Stealth +23
Skill from master: Craft(Alchemy) +0, Knowledge(Arcana) +5, Knowledge(Planes) +5, Perception +17, Sense Motive +10, Spellcraft +5, Use Magic Device +4
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master
Effects:

----------


## JWallyR

Taking advantage of the continued respite, Morevek murmurs and gestures... and illusory doubles of himself flicker into being around the swordsman, who crouches in readiness...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

If the ghouls slam the door open, would Morevek be in danger of being hit by one? If so, 5ft step away from the wall. If that's not a concern, don't move.
Standard: cast Mirror Image for (1d4+2)[*6*] images.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 5, *HP* 65/65, *Speed* 30
*AC* 30, *Touch* 21, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 24, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 9, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex+1, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Shield, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Mirror Image: 6  images, 59 rds remaining
Shield: +4 Shield AC. 58 rds remaining
Arcane Point: +1, Keen to weapon. 8 rds remaining

Todo: scribe Vanish with spell-scars

----------


## BelGareth

Grace hurries to the door to help, drawing out _Radiance_ as she moves to the door. 

*Spoiler*
Show


check to see if I know if this place is desecrated, the undead will be stronger. 
*K.religion* - (1d20+3)[*14*]

Grace
HP's: 43/88
AC: 25
FF: 24 T: 12
Effects: none
Powers/day: Terendelev's Scale of Grace 2/3/day, MP's 2/5/day, LoH 2/9/day, Smite Evil 2/2/day, Divine Bond 1/1/day

----------


## Farmerbink

The battering on the door continues, and Filburn can feel himself slipping under the weight of the unrelenting blows.  A few seconds later, he abandons his efforts to hold it, instead preparing for the attack he knows will soon come.  

His instincts prove true, and when the ghouls throw the door open, they meet shield and blade of both Filburn and Grace.  Both are ready, and early turn aside the creatures' hazardous fangs.

However, the problems don't end there.  In the blink of an eye, a demonic figure appears dangerously close to Elrembriel.  It smiles wickedly as she reacts in predictable fear.

Map updated
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Greater teleport is a standard, so the demon can't attack this turn.  That said, Elrembriel probably doesn't want to be tangoing in melee with a babau (you guys pretty much recognize "common" demons at this point)

----------


## BelGareth

Grace's eyes widen as the Babau appears near Elrembiel, but then the ghouls smash through, and time for regret was for later. She gritted her teeth, and called upon the holy light of Iomedae to shine upon these cretins, and bolster her allies, a halo of light appeared above her head, and shone like her righteous wroth upon them. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Standard: Activate Angelic halo, all allies within 20ft gain Protection from Evil, but the bonuses are +3
Swift: LoH herself (3d6)[*16*]

Grace
HP's: 59/88
AC: 28
FF: 27 T: 15
Effects: Angelic Halo (6 minutes)
Powers/day: Terendelev's Scale of Grace 2/3/day, MP's 2/5/day, LoH 1/9/day, Smite Evil 2/2/day, Divine Bond 0/1/day

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel gives out a tiny yelp of fear, but she quickly reacts. This isn't the first time, and surely not the last, that a demon springs out of thin air right next to her! The young elf girl steps back, away from her sudden enemy, and seeks refuge in the midst of her warrior companions. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Full withdraw, double move to R14 by way of L14 and M15 so that she doesn't expose herself to AoOs.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's posture changes in an instant as the demon appears by Elrembriel. As the elf woman retreats to the comparative safety of their armored companions, Morevek darts nimbly between his friends, gesturing as he does, to lash out with his blade toward the babau!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Begin casting _Touch of Fatigue_ while moving to O14; attempt to deliver the spell through a weapon attack, using Piranha Strike. *Post error: Piranha Strike damage not included in rolls.* Any hits should be +4, with additional +4 on crits.

Attack: (1d20+8)[*19*]; CC for x2 on 23+: (1d20+8)[*14*]
Damage: (1d8+5)[*7*] slashing plus Fort save vs DC *16* else Fatigued (Caster check: 21, rolled OOC), 6 rds, plus Intimidate: (1d20+15)[*19*] else shaken.
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*7*] slashing

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+8)[*24*]; CC for x2 on 23+: (1d20+8)[*19*]
Damage: (1d8+5)[*9*] slashing plus Fort save vs DC *16* else Fatigued (Caster check: 21, rolled OOC), 6 rds, plus Intimidate: (1d20+15)[*22*] else shaken.
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*8*] slashing


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 5, *HP* 65/65, *Speed* 30
*AC* 32, *Touch* 23, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 11, *Will* 9, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana (Temp +1, Keen)*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex+5, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Shield, +4 Dex, +3 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Angelic Halo (PfE): +2 (net) Deflection, Saves vs evil. 59 rds remaining
Mirror Image: 6  images, 58 rds remaining
Shield: +4 Shield AC. 57 rds remaining
Arcane Point: +1, Keen to weapon. 7 rds remaining
Piranha Strike: -2 melee attack, +4 damage

Todo: scribe Vanish with spell-scars

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan reacts instinctively as the demon appears and sends three arrows streaking towards it in the time it task Elrembriel to gasp and begin to flee!
*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5ft step to O/15 then full-attack at babau:

(Point-Blank, Mythic Rapid, Deadly Aim, Hawkeye, Weapon of Awe, cold iron arrows)
atk1 (1d20+11)[*16*], dmg1 (1d8+7)[*15*], cc1 (1d20+11)[*12*] (20/x3), cdmg1 (2d8+14)[*24*]
atk2 (1d20+8)[*20*], dmg2 (1d8+7)[*8*], cc2 (1d20+8)[*14*] (20/x3), cdmg2 (2d8+14)[*20*]
atk3 (1d20+8)[*23*], dmg3 (1d8+7)[*9*], cc3 (1d20+8)[*25*] (20/x3), cdmg3 (2d8+14)[*22*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 65 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 22 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +5 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Round 3*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 9, *HP* 43/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 23, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 7, *Will* 8, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade (+2 Falcata)*  +12 (1d8+12, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 24, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 6/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 1/2 Available
Mythic Powers 4/5 Available
Bull's Strength, Round 3/60
Protection from Evil Round 2/60 (bonuses not in stat block above)
Grace's Angelic Halo (bonuses included above, as I suspect all enemies are [Evil])
Black Blade Strike Round 1/10

As Filburn strikes at the ghoul before him, Baerlyon, his black blade, seems to suck in the light for a moment, slicing at the undead viciously! The half-elf cries out to the party in his strange, cursed language, forgetting for a moment that they don't understand him...

*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show

"Elrembriel! Someone get that demon off her!"


*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Free Action - activate Black Blade Strike (+2 damage)
Swift Action - activate Arcane Strike (+1 magic damage)
Attack G5 - Black Blade: (1d20+12)[*27*] to hit, (1d20+12)[*30*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+12)[*19*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+24)[*38*] critical strike damage.

AoO, if one is incurred - Black Blade: (1d20+12)[*20*] to hit, (1d20+12)[*29*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+12)[*20*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+24)[*30*] critical strike damage.

----------


## Farmerbink

As the situation unfolds, it immediately becomes apparent that the heroes have stumbled into a hotbed of demonic activity.  Elrembriel manages to avoid the demon pursuing her, though it fumbles angrily with its spear as she leaves the immediate area.  Morevek and Waylan bring their own flavor of defense to the situation, immediately and effectively harrying the demon further away from its unarmored prey.  

Filburn all-but removes the head of the lead ghoul.  Perhaps more discomfiting than anything else is the fact that it remains largely on its feet despite having sustained a blow that would undeniably have killed a living creature.

As Grace levies holy barricades on her allies, Elrembriel immediately finds herself in need of it.  From her new position near the doorway, she can see and hear a pair of ghouls casting spells- which she identifies as _spiritual weapon_ in the same moment as a pair of ephemeral flails flicker into existence around her and the warriors holding the doorway.  Worse still (and perhaps not precisely _surprising_), a second babau appears next to her once more- this one gripping its longspear with a snarl.

The response from the demons and undead is savage, but ultimately predictable.  Morevek's timely intervention leaves the first demon both a hair sluggish and perhaps less sure of itself.  As a result, Waylan _just_ avoids the savage spear thrusts it sends at the archer.  In the same instants, a veritable tempest of claws and teeth tear through the doorway, each one meeting its end on the divine bulwark of Grace and Filburn's shields and armor.  Even as they deftly exchange positions, making openings for more of their vile brethren, the warriors stand firm.  Only a single blow from the pair of profane flails manages to draw a grunt of surprise and pain from Elrembriel.

Map updated
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Greater teleport is a standard, so the _second_ demon can't attack this turn.  The rest of the commentary from last round largely stands. babau

Elrembriel took 5 damage from a spiritual weapon attack.  Grace and Filburn managed to avoid no less than 12 attacks from buffed ghouls. XD

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Be careful! There's another one!" Elrembriel cries out, before she realizes her experienced companions noticed the new foe even before she did. She tries to duck the babau's claw, but the monster doesn't slow her down. 

"Trop d'ennemis à la fois
Pourraient nous submerger,
Une bonne purée de pois
Sert à les isoler."

A flow of grey fog rises from the ground as she speaks, filling the undead-infested room.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move to P15. I don't think the spiritual weapons can do an AoO, but the babau sure can. Hopefully Grace's protection will help. 
She still has her wand of Magic Missile (L5) in hand.

Standard action, cast Fog Cloud centered on Q20/R21.

*Spoiler: Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 66 / 71 
*Speed* 30 ft 
*Init* +3 
Senses: Darkvision, sensitivity to light (dazzled in bright light, -1 to attacks and Perception)
*AC* 20 (Mage Armor +4, Dex +3, Angelic Halo +3)
*Fort* +8 *Ref* +8 *Will* +9 (Angelic Halo is 1 better than her Cloak of Resistance)
*CMB* +3 *BAB* +3 
*Acid splash* +7 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +2 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 13 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 21 (+5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Effects: Resist Cold and Electricity 30 (190 minutes), Detect Magic, Heightened Awareness, Angelic Halo
Powers/day: Mythic Power 1/5, Prescience 4/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 2/3



*Spoiler: Sruech'ul*
Show

Familiar, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +16
AC 21, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +3 natural, +3 Angelic Halo)
hp 35
Fort +5, Ref +10, Will +10 with Angelic Halo - Improved Evasion
Speed 30 ft., fly 110 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +8 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 8, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +3; CMB +5; CMD 11
Feats Weapon Finesse, Alertness, Lightning Reflexes
Skills Fly +7, Stealth +23
Skill from master: Craft(Alchemy) +0, Knowledge(Arcana) +5, Knowledge(Planes) +5, Perception +17, Sense Motive +10, Spellcraft +5, Use Magic Device +4
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master
Effects:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Round 4*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 9, *HP* 43/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 23, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 7, *Will* 8, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade (+2 Falcata)*  +12 (1d8+13, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 24, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 6/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 1/2 Available
Mythic Powers 4/5 Available
Bull's Strength, Round 4/60
Protection from Evil Round 3/60 (bonuses superseded by Grace's Angelic Halo)
Grace's Angelic Halo (bonuses included above, as I suspect all enemies are [Evil])
Black Blade Strike Round 2/10
Arcane Strike (+2 damage)

Filburn continues to call out in his cursed tongue, hoping his friends handle the enemy casters and teleporting demons while he finishes the nearest ghoul...

*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show

"Waylan, shoot the ghoul-clerics! We'll hold the line!"


*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Swift Action - activate Arcane Strike (+1 magic damage)
Attack G5 - Black Blade: (1d20+12)[*28*] to hit, (1d20+12)[*16*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+13)[*19*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+26)[*31*] critical strike damage.

AoO, if one is incurred - Black Blade: (1d20+12)[*18*] to hit, (1d20+12)[*13*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+13)[*16*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+26)[*36*] critical strike damage.

----------


## BelGareth

As evil affronts them on every side, Grace cries out as her halo shines divine light upon everything within range. _Radiance_ glimmers in the light as she slashes out with the holy weapon.

*Spoiler*
Show



Full attack w/PA (-2;+6) against ghouls in front of her:
*Attack 1* - (1d20+10)[*27*]
*Damage* - (1d8+11)[*19*]

*Attack 2* - (1d20+5)[*12*]
*Damage* - (1d811)[*537*]

Grace
HP's: 59/88
AC: 28
FF: 27 T: 15
Effects: Angelic Halo (6 minutes)
Powers/day: Terendelev's Scale of Grace 2/3/day, MP's 2/5/day, LoH 1/9/day, Smite Evil 2/2/day, Divine Bond 0/1/day

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek seems oblivious to the assault of undead claws and summoned weapons upon his companion warriors, so complete is his focus on destroying the creature before him. Whispering a few words of spellcasting, the swordsman glides into range to apply his efforts through the medium of his blade, now gleaming with a sickly purple light...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Begin Spell Combat by casting Touch of Fatigue. Can't fail casting it defensively.

5ft step to N14, and Spell Combat including Piranha Strike.
"Free" Spellstrike attack: (1d20+6)[*16*]; CC for x2 on 21+: (1d20+6)[*24*]
Damage: (1d8+9)[*16*] slashing plus Fort save vs DC *17* else fatigued, 6 rds. (SR check: (1d20+6)[*8*]). Crit Damage: (1d8+9)[*13*] slashing 

Normal attack: (1d20+6)[*7*]; CC for x2 on 21+: (1d20+6)[*17*]
Damage: (1d8+9)[*10*] slashing plus (if not discharged) Fort save vs DC *17* else fatigued, 6 rds. (SR check: (1d20+6)[*19*]). Crit Damage: (1d8+9)[*10*] slashing 

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 5, *HP* 65/65, *Speed* 30
*AC* 32, *Touch* 23, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 11, *Will* 9, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana (Temp +1, Keen)*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex+5, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Shield, +4 Dex, +3 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Angelic Halo (PfE): +2 (net) Deflection, Saves vs evil. 58 rds remaining
Mirror Image: 6  images, 57 rds remaining
Shield: +4 Shield AC. 56 rds remaining
Arcane Point: +1, Keen to weapon. 6 rds remaining
Piranha Strike: -2 melee attack, +4 damage

Todo: scribe Vanish with spell-scars

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan spins away from the demon's spear, thankful for Morevek's quick intercession. He sees Elrembriel suddenly beset by a familiar sight - _unholy spiritual weapons?? Here??_ - and he sees Filburn gesturing and nodding towards the doorway, crying out in his strange tongue. He steps forward for a closer look and sees one of the ghouls just completing the somatic components of a spell. "_No you don't,_" he whispers as he aims and looses a volley of arrows at it.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5ft step to P/14 and full attack GC2. (If the timing doesn't work out due to fog cloud or other obscurement, target will be ba1. Some kind of cover penalty probably applies regardless.)

(Point-Blank, Mythic Rapid, Deadly Aim, Hawkeye, Weapon of Awe, cold iron arrows)
atk1 (1d20+11)[*12*], dmg 1(1d8+7)[*14*], cc1 (1d20+11)[*18*] (20/x3), cdmg1 (2d8+14)[*16*]
atk2 (1d20+8)[*19*], dmg 2(1d8+7)[*14*], cc2 (1d20+8)[*20*] (20/x3), cdmg2 (2d8+14)[*21*]
atk3 (1d20+8)[*10*], dmg 3(1d8+7)[*15*], cc3 (1d20+8)[*27*] (20/x3), cdmg3 (2d8+14)[*24*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 65 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 22 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +5 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## Farmerbink

Elrembriel receives an unpleasant blow from the demon's spear as she tries to escape its clutches.  Still, she keeps her focus, and fills most of the desecrated cathedral with billowing fog- neatly isolating the spell casters from their allies.  

Filburn and Grace each slice into one of the front line Ghouls- Filburn dropping his foe.  For better or worse, the Ghouls behind waste no time filling the gap with another pound of flesh.  Waylan looses a trio of arrows just before the fog sets in, one of which impacts the cleric with a meaty thud- though the unliving foe doesn't seem to care much.  

Morevek's blade gleams faintly with arcane energy, but the demon squaring up with the swordsman deftly avoids its glimmering edge.

The two demons close with Waylan and Filburn respectively, lashing out with spear, claw, and tooth.  Filburn takes a glancing blow from one claw, drawing more ire than pain from the aphasia-struck warrior.  In the mess at the doorway, Aurora takes a blow- surprisingly solid considering the apparently normal ghoul's strength.

The phantasmal flails suddenly falter.  They quickly disappear into the billowing fog, confirming that the casters who summoned them are still within.

*Spoiler: Spoken, in Abyssal*
Show

"Stay strong, young ones!  We will not let them take the temple!"

A wave of foul energy washes over you all, causing varying degrees of unease and pain.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Elrembriel took 14 damage from the spear AoO and another 11 damage from a spiritual weapon --I missed a key line on the spiritual weapon description.  No damage from that source --and 5 negative energy damage from channeled energy, 
Filburn took 4 damage from a Babau claw and 5 negative energy damage, 
Grace took 7 damage from a Ghoul claw ((She can't fail the fort save and in any event is immune to diseases)) and 2 negative energy damage.  
Waylan took 2 negative energy damage, and 
Morevek took 5 negative energy damage.



Map updated

----------


## BelGareth

With the demon behind her, and her righteous fury aroused, grace adjusts her stance, blocking the ghouls, and swinging at the Babau behind her. Radiance sings as it arcs through the air slashing at the demonkin with a sudden brutal ferocity. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Full attack w/PA (-2;+6) and Crusader trait (+1 attacks vs outsiders w\ chaotic) against BA2:
*Attack 1* - (1d20+12)[*22*]
*Damage* - (1d8+11)[*12*]

*Attack 2* - (1d20+7)[*14*]
*Damage* - (1d8+11)[*12*]
*Spoiler: crits*
Show


*Confirmation 1* - (1d20+12)[*32*]
*Damage* - (1d8+17)[*23*]

*Confirmation 2* - (1d20+7)[*17*]
*Damage* - (1d8+17)[*21*]



Grace
HP's: 59/88
AC: 28
FF: 27 T: 15
Effects: Angelic Halo (6 minutes)
Powers/day: Terendelev's Scale of Grace 2/3/day, MP's 2/5/day, LoH 1/9/day, Smite Evil 2/2/day, Divine Bond 0/1/day

----------


## MuffinMan

"Unholy taint!" Waylan cries in recognition as the negative energy sweeps the party. "They have a priest!" He sends a trio of arrows streaking at the demon engaging Morevek.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Stay put and full-attack ba1.

(Point-Blank, Mythic Rapid, Deadly Aim, Hawkeye, Weapon of Awe, cold iron arrows)
atk1 (1d20+11)[*18*], dmg 1 (1d8+7)[*15*], cc1 (1d20+11)[*27*] (20/x3), cdmg1 (2d8+14)[*23*]
atk2 (1d20+8)[*23*], dmg 2 (1d8+7)[*13*], cc2 (1d20+8)[*16*] (20/x3), cdmg2 (2d8+14)[*17*]
atk3 (1d20+8)[*24*], dmg 3 (1d8+7)[*14*], cc3 (1d20+8)[*19*] (20/x3), cdmg3 (2d8+14)[*18*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 63 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 22 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +5 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## Gwynfrid

The elf girl braces herself against the pain, but she didn't expect a wave of deathly energy to come on top of the demonic spear. She closes her eyes for an instant and focuses hard on her spellcasting.

"Ce lieu ne me sied guère
Les démons m'y font guerre
Je prends la voie des airs
et joue les filles de l'air!"

As fast as she can, she takes flight to get out of the reach of the murderous babaus!

*Spoiler*
Show

Free action, Prescience (1d20)[*2*]. If the result is 6 or better, use it instead of the roll below for casting defensively.

Standard action, cast Fly defensively DC21 (1d20+15)[*32*].

Move action, fly upwards (likely taking an AoO) and out of spear range. 

*Spoiler: Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 47 / 71 
*Speed* 30 ft, fly 60 ft
*Init* +3 
Senses: Darkvision, sensitivity to light (dazzled in bright light, -1 to attacks and Perception)
*AC* 20 (Mage Armor +4, Dex +3, Angelic Halo +3)
*Fort* +8 *Ref* +8 *Will* +9 (Angelic Halo is 1 better than her Cloak of Resistance)
*CMB* +3 *BAB* +3 
*Acid splash* +7 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +2 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 13 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 21 (+5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Effects: Resist Cold and Electricity 30 (190 minutes), Detect Magic, Heightened Awareness, Angelic Halo, Fly (8 minutes)
Powers/day: Mythic Power 1/5, Prescience 3/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 2/3



*Spoiler: Sruech'ul*
Show

Familiar, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +16
AC 21, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +3 natural, +3 Angelic Halo)
hp 35
Fort +5, Ref +10, Will +10 with Angelic Halo - Improved Evasion
Speed 30 ft., fly 110 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +8 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 8, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +3; CMB +5; CMD 11
Feats Weapon Finesse, Alertness, Lightning Reflexes
Skills Fly +7, Stealth +23
Skill from master: Craft(Alchemy) +0, Knowledge(Arcana) +5, Knowledge(Planes) +5, Perception +17, Sense Motive +10, Spellcraft +5, Use Magic Device +4
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master
Effects:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Round 5*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 9, *HP* 34/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 23, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 7, *Will* 8, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade (+2 Falcata)*  +12 (1d8+13, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 24, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 6/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 1/2 Available
Mythic Powers 4/5 Available
Bull's Strength, Round 4/60
Protection from Evil Round 3/60 (bonuses superseded by Grace's Angelic Halo)
Grace's Angelic Halo (bonuses included above, as I suspect all enemies are [Evil])
Black Blade Strike Round 2/10
Arcane Strike (+2 damage)

With a deliberate turn Filburn applies his blade to the demon threatening to flank Grace, intent on protecting the paladin from their vital strikes.

*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show

"Grace, watch your back! Careful!"


*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Swift Action - activate Arcane Strike (+1 magic damage)
Attack BA2 - Black Blade: (1d20+12)[*22*] to hit, (1d20+12)[*17*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+13)[*21*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+26)[*38*] critical strike damage.

AoO, if one is incurred - Black Blade: (1d20+12)[*31*] to hit, (1d20+12)[*23*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+13)[*14*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+26)[*38*] critical strike damage.

----------


## JWallyR

Grimacing in both pain and rage, Morevek shows little regard for the efforts of his foes, continuing in his spinning assault!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

If ba1 is still alive, begin Spell Combat with a plain ol' Piranha strike attack. If not, attempt to tumble to S14 after using a free action to activate Daredevil boots for +5 on acrobatics, total: (1d20+15)[*33*] and then attack _it_ instead.

*Rolls assume Spell combat attack penalty of -2.* Please add 2 if ba1 is dead.

Attack: (1d20+6)[*8*], CC: (1d20+6)[*20*] for x2 on 21+.
Damage: (1d8+9)[*14*] slashing plus Fort save vs DC *16* else Fatigued 6rds (SL check: (1d20+6)[*24*]). Crit Damage: (1d8+9)[*17*] slashing.
Free intimidate check if hit: (1d20+15)[*35*] to cause Shaken.

If ba1 is _still_ alive, cast Touch of Fatigue defensively (can't fail) and attack again:

Attack: (1d20+6)[*25*], CC: (1d20+6)[*20*] for x2 on 21+.
Damage: (1d8+9)[*15*] slashing plus Fort save vs DC *16* else Fatigued 6rds (SL check: (1d20+6)[*9*]). Crit Damage: (1d8+9)[*10*] slashing.
Free intimidate check if hit: (1d20+15)[*28*] to cause Shaken.

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+6)[*8*], CC: (1d20+6)[*17*] for x2 on 21+.
Damage: (1d8+9)[*14*] slashing plus Fort save vs DC *16* else Fatigued 6rds (SL check: (1d20+6)[*11*]). Crit Damage: (1d8+9)[*16*] slashing.
Free intimidate check if hit: (1d20+15)[*19*] to cause Shaken.


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 5, *HP* 60/65, *Speed* 30
*AC* 32, *Touch* 23, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 11, *Will* 9, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana (Temp +1, Keen)*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex+5, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Shield, +4 Dex, +3 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Angelic Halo (PfE): +2 (net) Deflection, Saves vs evil. 57 rds remaining
Mirror Image: 6  images, 56 rds remaining
Shield: +4 Shield AC. 55 rds remaining
Arcane Point: +1, Keen to weapon. 5 rds remaining
Piranha Strike: -2 melee attack, +4 damage

Todo: scribe Vanish with spell-scars

----------


## Farmerbink

Elrembriel's desperate bid to escape proves wholly fruitful.  Though she suspected the demon would punish her attempt, Morevek's impediments and Grace's divine protection see to her safe escape from the melee.  From her new vantage, suddenly several feet above the throng, she sees the fight generally going well for the heroes.

Morevek, Grace, and Filburn all lay into the demonic adversaries, scoring several deep wounds.  It quickly becomes apparent that these demons must have been summoned, however, as they waste not a single moment in concern for their own safety.

Instead, they converge furiously on Waylan, though ultimately ineffectively.  The cleric manages to deliver a trio of brutally-efficient arrows even as he avoids the spears and claws that come at him from both sides.  They curse foully in their native Abyssal as the man escapes their clutches (for now).

The chaos in the chapel's doorway continues to rage.  Grace and Filburns' defenses turn aside what seems like dozens of claws and teeth- though one wiry talon manages to score a shallow blow.

A _pair_ of pulses of negative energy emanate from the chapel, this time, as howls of manic, demonic glee erupt from within.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Very little damage this round, but things are still going to get messy. 

Filburn is Paralyzed for 4 rounds  Given his current location, that has the potential to be... very, very bad.  I would love to push through this fight in the next week or two so DarkOne doesn't miss the rest of February.  :Small Eek:   JK.  Cheater.  XDThe claw that did it caused 4 damage.

*Everyone* failed the will save to mitigate a 11 damage channel.

Morevek and Filburn took 2 damage from the second.  Elrembriel, Waylan, and Grace each took 1.


Map updated

----------


## BelGareth

Grace screams out in Righteous indignation, and brings _Radiance_ aloft, letting her primal surge empower her swings, as he goes against the babau next to her, she needed to finish the damn thing, so she could protect her companions. Frustration, anger, and desperation all collided as she smote the demon thing before her. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Swift: Smite BA2
Free: use MP to ignore PA penalties for 1 minute

Full attack w/PA (+6 damage), Smite (+6 to-hit, +6 to damage) and Crusader trait (+1 attacks vs outsiders w\ chaotic) against BA2:
*Attack 1* - (1d20+19)[*35*]
*Damage* - (1d8+17)[*23*] if first hit +6 to damage
Ignores DR of BA2

*Attack 2* - (1d20+14)[*18*]
*Damage* - (1d8+17)[*23*]
Ignores DR of BA2
*Spoiler: crits*
Show


*Attack 1 confirmation* - (1d20+19)[*25*]
*Damage* - (1d8+35)[*41*] 

*Attack 2 confirmation* - (1d20+14)[*18*]
*Damage* - (1d8+35)[*41*]



Grace
HP's: 47/88
AC: 28 (31 vs BA2)
FF: 27 (30 vs BA2) T: 15 (18 vs BA2)
Effects: Angelic Halo (6 minutes), Mythic PA (1/10)
Powers/day: Terendelev's Scale of Grace 2/3 day, MP's 1/5 day, LoH 1/9 day, Smite Evil 1/2 day, Divine Bond 0/1 day

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan notices Filburn's muscles suddenly tense up in response to the ghoul's claws. "Something is wrong! Protect Sir Filburn!" He takes a step out from between the two demons flanking him before sending three arrows into the closer one at point-blank range.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5ft step to O/15 and then full-attack at BA1 (which will provoke an AoO).

Will use a +1d6 mythic surge on any attack result that is above 10 and below 20:

(Point-Blank, Mythic Rapid, Deadly Aim, Weapon of Awe, cold iron arrows)
(1d20+8)[*20*] (disregard, scratchwork)
atk1 (1d20+8)[*28*] + (1d6)[*3*], dmg 1 (1d8+7)[*15*], cc1 (1d20+8)[*14*] (20/x3), cdmg1 (2d8+14)[*24*]
atk2 (1d20+8)[*23*] + (1d6)[*4*], dmg 2 (1d8+7)[*14*], cc2 (1d20+8)[*18*] (20/x3), cdmg2 (2d8+14)[*21*]
atk3 (1d20+8)[*19*] + (1d6)[*6*], dmg 3 (1d8+7)[*15*], cc3 (1d20+8)[*28*] (20/x3), cdmg3 (2d8+14)[*24*]

_1 mythic surge used_

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 51 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 22 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +5 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Help on the way!" The elf's tinny voice, with an edge of panic in it, resonates along the broad corridor. She ignores the renewed pain from the ghouls' necrotic energy wave. Now airborne, she flies out of the reach of the murderous demonic spears, to hover above Aurora... _Grace. We call her Grace now._  Shaking thoughts out of her head, she focuses on her casting. 

"Face à ces hideux morts-vivants
Il est temps de nous défendre
Je les vois telles des quilles, tombant
À nos pieds sans plus attendre!"

A pool of oily liquid erupts from the floor under the ghouls feet...

*Spoiler*
Show

Move action, fly to R15, flying above Grace's head.
Casting defensively, if this is within range of the babau's spear (DC17 (1d20+15)[*23*]), or normally otherwise
Casting Grease in squares Q16/R17. Reflex DC17 or fall prone.

*Spoiler: Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 35 / 71 
*Speed* 30 ft, fly 60 ft
*Init* +3 
Senses: Darkvision, sensitivity to light (dazzled in bright light, -1 to attacks and Perception)
*AC* 20 (Mage Armor +4, Dex +3, Angelic Halo +3)
*Fort* +8 *Ref* +8 *Will* +9 (Angelic Halo is 1 better than her Cloak of Resistance)
*CMB* +3 *BAB* +3 
*Acid splash* +7 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +2 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 13 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 21 (+5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Effects: Resist Cold and Electricity 30 (190 minutes), Detect Magic, Heightened Awareness, Angelic Halo, Fly (8 minutes)
Powers/day: Mythic Power 1/5, Prescience 3/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 2/3



*Spoiler: Sruech'ul*
Show

Familiar, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +16
AC 21, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +3 natural, +3 Angelic Halo)
hp 35
Fort +5, Ref +10, Will +10 with Angelic Halo - Improved Evasion
Speed 30 ft., fly 110 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +8 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 8, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +3; CMB +5; CMD 11
Feats Weapon Finesse, Alertness, Lightning Reflexes
Skills Fly +7, Stealth +23
Skill from master: Craft(Alchemy) +0, Knowledge(Arcana) +5, Knowledge(Planes) +5, Perception +17, Sense Motive +10, Spellcraft +5, Use Magic Device +4
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master
Effects:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Round 6*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 9, *HP* 17/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 23, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 7, *Will* 8, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade (+2 Falcata)*  +12 (1d8+11, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 24, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 6/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 1/2 Available
Mythic Powers 3/5 Available
Bull's Strength, Round 4/60
Protection from Evil Round 3/60 (bonuses superseded by Grace's Angelic Halo)
Grace's Angelic Halo (bonuses included above, as I suspect all enemies are [Evil])
Black Blade Strike Round 2/10

Filburn grits his teeth and groans in obvious pain as his wounds - especially to his soul, from the negative energy burst - threaten to overwhelm him. He strikes, _twice_, at one of the ghouls with his Black Blade and then steps around the corner of the doorway to underneath the flying wizard.

*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show

"I'm going to need healing, soon!"


*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Swift Action - activate Champion's Strike - Sudden Attack (Swift Action, 1 Mythic Power per use, Free Attack, Roll Twice, *Bypass DR*)
Attack G1 - Black Blade (Champion's Strike): (1d20+12)[*23*] or (1d20+12)[*31*] to hit, (1d20+12)[*20*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+11)[*15*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+22)[*33*] critical strike damage. *(Critical Threat - confirmed if a 20 hits!)*

Black Blade (Regular Attack): (1d20+12)[*26*] to hit, (1d20+12)[*21*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+11)[*15*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+22)[*29*] critical strike damage.

If the first attack drops the ghoul, Filburn will attack BA2 with his second attack.

5-ft step to *P15*.

AoO, if one is incurred - Black Blade: (1d20+12)[*20*] to hit, (1d20+12)[*21*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+11)[*18*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+22)[*35*] critical strike damage.

----------


## JWallyR

Releasing a _hiss_ of pain and frustration, Morevek continues his dance-like strikes against the demon before him.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Begin Spell Combat by casting Touch of Fatigue defensively (can't fail) and attack with Piranha Strike. *No flanking assumed.*

"Free" attack: (1d20+6)[*18*], CC for x2 on 21+:[/roll[1d20+6[/roll]
Damage: (1d8+9)[*13*] slashing plus Fort Save vs *17* else fatigued 6 rds (Caster Level check: (1d20+6)[*12*]. Crit dmg: (1d8+9)[*15*]
Free Intimidate check: (1d20+15)[*21*]

If the Babau is still alive, continue attacking it. Otherwise, attempt Acrobatics to tumble through to R14: (1d20+15)[*27*] (after using Daredevil Boots).

Attack: (1d20+6)[*7*], CC for x2 on 21+:[/roll[1d20+6[/roll]
Damage: (1d8+9)[*10*] slashing plus (if not discharged) Fort Save vs *17* else fatigued 6 rds (Caster Level check: (1d20+6)[*15*]. Crit dmg: (1d8+9)[*16*]
Free Intimidate check: (1d20+15)[*24*]

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+6)[*20*], CC for x2 on 21+:[/roll[1d20+6[/roll]
Damage: (1d8+9)[*16*] slashing plus (if not discharged) Fort Save vs *17* else fatigued 6 rds (Caster Level check: (1d20+6)[*24*]. Crit dmg: (1d8+9)[*14*]
Free Intimidate check: (1d20+15)[*31*]


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 5, *HP* 47/65, *Speed* 30
*AC* 32, *Touch* 23, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 11, *Will* 9, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana (Temp +1, Keen)*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex+5, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Shield, +4 Dex, +3 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Angelic Halo (PfE): +2 (net) Deflection, Saves vs evil. 57 rds remaining
Mirror Image: 6  images, 56 rds remaining
Shield: +4 Shield AC. 55 rds remaining
Arcane Point: +1, Keen to weapon. 5 rds remaining
Piranha Strike: -2 melee attack, +4 damage

Todo: scribe Vanish with spell-scars

----------


## Farmerbink

In the premature dusk, caused by equal parts the pervasively-ruddy cloud cover and the narrow space between two buildings, the heroes finally gain some purchase.  Morevek's blade flickers out, and the arcane chill dulling his foe's senses leave it mired in the spot just long enough for the killing blow to strike.  The first demon simply melts into plasmic goo as his life force is suddenly shunted from this plane of existence.  

In the grand scheme of things, the second actually fares worse, as Grace and Waylan turn their own efforts against it.  _Radiance,_ and a trio of mythically-empowered arrows snuff it out as well, leaving a near-immediately evaporating slick mostly against the wall of the ruined stables.

Filburn thanks his lucky stars (and heritage), as he feels his muscles resisting the ghoulish taint of his assailant.  He then neatly cleaves one ghoul from neck to waist, and the sputtering undead quite suddenly falls still.  The swordsman's next nearest foe falls in a more normal sense, though not by strictly mundane means, as Elrembriel's spell makes the doorway suddenly more precarious footing.  In quick succession, Filburn's heavy-bladed sword comes crashing down, destroying the fallen foe.

*Spoiler: Abyssal*
Show

"Come back, beloved!  Into the clouds they provided.  We yet revel in _Kabriri's_ design!"
 
The pair of ghouls on the border of the cloud retreat into it, leaving the (greased) doorway apparently unprotected.  In the same moments, the  pulses of negative energy pour forth from the desecrated chapel once more.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Everyone but Grace failed vs a 5 damage pulse (she takes 2)
Everyone but Grace and Filburn failed vs a 4 damage pulse (they take 2 more)

Map updated

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan sees Filburn struggling to remain standing and lowers his bow to quickly weave a spell of healing energy. "We should regroup! They'll wear us down if we can't take out those priests!" He pulls back and begins rummaging in his pack for a scroll he knows is in there _somewhere_...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Convert _daylight_ into _cure serious wounds_ and heal Filburn (using Divine Surge > Inspired Spell for +2 caster level):
(3d8+8)[*25*] HP healed

Then move back to L/13, suggesting others do similarly. (Next round Waylan plans to use a scroll of _mass cure light wounds_ to heal everyone for 1d8+9).

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 42 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 22 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +5 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## BelGareth

Grace nods at Waylans words, she eyes the corner of the hallway, positioning herself between the group should go, and the greased doorway.

As she did, she whispered a small prayer "My Light of the sword, Lady of Valor, I ask thee, to bless my sword, my arm, and my courage, that I will be enough to be the vanguard, that I will be enough to hold back the darkness, that you will grant us the grace to survive this ordeal."

*Spoiler*
Show


Move to N14
Standard cast Divine Favor

Grace
*HP's:* 43/88
*AC:* 28 
*FF:* 27 *T:* 15 
*Effects:* Angelic Halo (6 minutes), Mythic PA (2/10), Divine Favor (1/10)
*Powers/day:* Terendelev's Scale of Grace 2/3 day, MP's 1/5 day, LoH 1/9 day, Smite Evil 1/2 day, Divine Bond 0/1 day

----------


## Gwynfrid

Silently, Elrembriel nods in agreement. Before she flies away from the doorstep, however, she closes her eyes to focus for an instant. She points to the floor, and with a flick of her fingers, the greasy patch is gone.

*Spoiler*
Show

Standard action, dismiss Grease.
Move action, fly to M15, remain airborne.

*Spoiler: Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 26 / 71 
*Speed* 30 ft, fly 60 ft
*Init* +3 
Senses: Darkvision, sensitivity to light (dazzled in bright light, -1 to attacks and Perception)
*AC* 20 (Mage Armor +4, Dex +3, Angelic Halo +3)
*Fort* +8 *Ref* +8 *Will* +9 (Angelic Halo is 1 better than her Cloak of Resistance)
*CMB* +3 *BAB* +3 
*Acid splash* +7 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +2 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 13 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 21 (+5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Effects: Resist Cold and Electricity 30 (190 minutes), Detect Magic, Heightened Awareness, Angelic Halo, Fly (8 minutes)
Powers/day: Mythic Power 1/5, Prescience 3/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 2/3



*Spoiler: Sruech'ul*
Show

Familiar, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +16
AC 21, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +3 natural, +3 Angelic Halo)
hp 35
Fort +5, Ref +10, Will +10 with Angelic Halo - Improved Evasion
Speed 30 ft., fly 110 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +8 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 8, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +3; CMB +5; CMD 11
Feats Weapon Finesse, Alertness, Lightning Reflexes
Skills Fly +7, Stealth +23
Skill from master: Craft(Alchemy) +0, Knowledge(Arcana) +5, Knowledge(Planes) +5, Perception +17, Sense Motive +10, Spellcraft +5, Use Magic Device +4
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master
Effects:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Round 6*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 9, *HP* 35/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 23, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 7, *Will* 8, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade (+2 Falcata)*  +12 (1d8+13, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 24, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 6/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 1/2 Available
Mythic Powers 3/5 Available
Bull's Strength, Round 5/60
Protection from Evil Round 4/60 (bonuses superseded by Grace's Angelic Halo)
Grace's Angelic Halo (bonuses included above, as I suspect all enemies are [Evil])
Black Blade Strike Round 3/10
Arcane Strike

With a deliberate motion Filburn reaches for the doors and shuts them, hoping that will wall off the party from the debilitating negative energy channels from the ghoulish clerics. Once closed he holds his black blade in a position to strike the first enemy to open them...

*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show

"That should help for a moment..."


*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Move action to close the doors, swift action to activate his Arcane Strike feat, and then ready an attack for the first enemy he sees opening the doors - Black Blade: (1d20+12)[*14*] to hit, (1d20+12)[*20*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+13)[*21*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+26)[*35*] critical strike damage. 

AoO, if one is incurred - Black Blade: (1d20+12)[*30*] to hit, (1d20+12)[*21*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+13)[*17*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+26)[*38*] critical strike damage.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek grins in satisfaction as the object of his ire departs from their current plane of existence, only to wince in pain at the arrival of waves of evil from the foul priests within the disused temple. The tilt of his head giving away his assessment of his companions' movements, the tiefling gives himself over to a murmured incantation before gliding nimbly around and past his companions to stand at Filbert's side.

*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show

Fear not, my friend. We will hold the line.


*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cast _Cat's Grace_ on self.
Move to R14.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 7, *HP* 38/65, *Speed* 30
*AC* 34, *Touch* 25, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 28, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 13, *Will* 9, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana (Temp +1, Keen)*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex+5, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Shield, +6 Dex, +3 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Cat's Grace: +4 Dex. 59 rds remaining
Angelic Halo (PfE): +2 (net) Deflection, Saves vs evil. 56 rds remaining
Mirror Image: 6  images, 55 rds remaining
Shield: +4 Shield AC. 54 rds remaining
Arcane Point: +1, Keen to weapon. 4 rds remaining

Todo: scribe Vanish with spell-scars

----------


## Farmerbink

The doors slam shut with a surprisingly loud thunk.  They're obviously of solid make- and sufficiently well mounted that it's no great effort to shut them regardless.  Filburn waits for an assault that doesn't come- at least not as quickly as he might have expected.  Instead, an eerie silence falls over the scene, broken only by the heavy breathing of the heroes and the smotheringly warm wind atop the plateau.

Map updated

----------


## Gwynfrid

The elf girl joins her hands in short-breathed relief. The scar on her cheek hurts, an effect of closeness to demons for even this brief time, and fresh blood covers the torn sleeve of her robes were the babau hit her.

"If that's all right, Lady Grace, I'll check on the prisoner."

*Spoiler*
Show

Adding back 11hp to correct for negative channel rules.

Assuming no one objects, she'll fly to M10, check the paladin's situation is unchanged, she'll come back if it is.

*Spoiler: Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 37 / 71 
*Speed* 30 ft, fly 60 ft
*Init* +3 
Senses: Darkvision, sensitivity to light (dazzled in bright light, -1 to attacks and Perception)
*AC* 20 (Mage Armor +4, Dex +3, Angelic Halo +3)
*Fort* +8 *Ref* +8 *Will* +9 (Angelic Halo is 1 better than her Cloak of Resistance)
*CMB* +3 *BAB* +3 
*Acid splash* +7 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +2 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 13 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 21 (+5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Effects: Resist Cold and Electricity 30 (190 minutes), Detect Magic, Heightened Awareness, Angelic Halo, Fly (8 minutes)
Powers/day: Mythic Power 1/5, Prescience 3/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 2/3



*Spoiler: Sruech'ul*
Show

Familiar, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +16
AC 21, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +3 natural, +3 Angelic Halo)
hp 35
Fort +5, Ref +10, Will +10 with Angelic Halo - Improved Evasion
Speed 30 ft., fly 110 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +8 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 8, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +3; CMB +5; CMD 11
Feats Weapon Finesse, Alertness, Lightning Reflexes
Skills Fly +7, Stealth +23
Skill from master: Craft(Alchemy) +0, Knowledge(Arcana) +5, Knowledge(Planes) +5, Perception +17, Sense Motive +10, Spellcraft +5, Use Magic Device +4
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master
Effects:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Round 7*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 10, *HP* 35/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 24, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 8, *Will* 8, *CMB* +10, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +10 (1d8+7, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +3 Dex, +3 Deflection, +1 Natural AC)
*Abilities* Str 24, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 6/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 1/2 Available
Mythic Powers 3/5 Available
Bull's Strength, Round 6/60
Protection from Evil Round 5/60 (bonuses superseded by Grace's Angelic Halo)
Grace's Angelic Halo (bonuses included above, as I suspect all enemies are [Evil])
Black Blade Strike Round 4/10
Paragon Surge (Extra Arcanist Exploit, Energy Shield), Round 1/60

Filburn turns in surprise to look at Morevek with something approaching overwhelming joy on his face. As he speaks to the tiefling he casts a spell and readies himself for more violence...

*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show

"You can understand me? Thank the good gods! I'm not completely crazy! I'm going to resist their evil energy in a moment, and Baerlyon will help me cast a spell to speed all of us up. Please tell everyone..."


*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Filburn will cast Paragon Surge (+2 Dexterity and +2 Intelligence) to get Extra Arcanist Exploit temporarily, which he will use to take Energy Shield (intending to get Resist Negative Energy 15 next turn).

----------


## JWallyR

With a curt nod to Filburn, Morevek softly murmurs, "Filburn prepares Haste for the attack. I will dive for the flank... Grace, if you would?" He gestures with his free hand toward the door.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Morevek is delaying under the assumption that Grace opens the door nearest P15. Should she do so, and enemies are in previous positions:
Free Action: Activate Daredevil boots for +5 to Acrobatics
Double Move action: use Acrobatics (1d20+17)[*28*] to move through threatened/occupied spaces to R18
Swift Action: activate Deadly Dodge for +4 AC and redirect Ghoul attacks that miss to their adjacent ghoul allies

Otherwise... it probably depends on their new positions.
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 7, *HP* 65/65, *Speed* 30
*AC* 38, *Touch* 29, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 32, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 13, *Will* 9, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana (Temp +1, Keen)*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex+5, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Shield, +6 Dex, +3 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Cat's Grace: +4 Dex. 58 rds remaining
Angelic Halo (PfE): +2 (net) Deflection, Saves vs evil. 55 rds remaining
Mirror Image: 6  images, 54 rds remaining
Shield: +4 Shield AC. 53 rds remaining
Arcane Point: +1, Keen to weapon. 3 rds remaining
Deadly Dodge (if applicable): +4AC (Dodge), 0 rds remaining

Todo: scribe Vanish with spell-scars

----------


## BelGareth

Grace nods, and moves to the door to open it, she looks about to everyone to make sure they are ready, and then yanks on the door.

*Spoiler*
Show


Move to R15 and open door closest to P15
Standard cast Divine Favor

Grace
*HP's:* 43/88
*AC:* 28 
*FF:* 27 *T:* 15 
*Effects:* Angelic Halo (6 minutes), Mythic PA (3/10), Divine Favor (2/10)
*Powers/day:* Terendelev's Scale of Grace 2/3 day, MP's 1/5 day, LoH 1/9 day, Smite Evil 1/2 day, Divine Bond 0/1 day

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan moves in tandem with Elrembriel, stepping back to assess the prisoner's situation before moving forward to rejoin the others.

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 42 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 22 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +5 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## Farmerbink

The captured (in more ways than one) paladin's situation appears unchanged to casual observation.  She's struggling against the bonds, but making no headway (so far).

When Grace opens the doors, the only apparent change is the lack of mist-shrouded forms in immediate proximity.  The ghouls have retreated into the clouds, and apparently can't precisely tell when the doors have been reopened.  You hear hushed whispers- curt words like short commands, but _just_ below your ability to understand, and footfalls.  Between the stony, reflective walls of the chapel and the pervasive fog, it's impossible to be sure where the sounds are coming from with any kind of useful precision.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I've maintained a "DM" map, so I _do_ have precise locations for your enemies.  However, they failed the perception to notice the door opening, and it will take at least a perception check (as a move action) to try to locate an enemy in the mists.  Obviously, that gets simpler if they leave the cloud, but so far no dice.


Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Round 8*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 10, *HP* 35/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 24, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 8, *Will* 8, *CMB* +10, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +10 (1d8+9, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +3 Dex, +3 Deflection, +1 Natural AC)
*Abilities* Str 24, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 5/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 1/2 Available
Mythic Powers 3/5 Available
Bull's Strength, Round 7/60
Protection from Evil Round 6/60 (bonuses superseded by Grace's Angelic Halo)
Grace's Angelic Halo (bonuses included above, as I suspect all enemies are [Evil])
Black Blade Strike Round 5/10
Paragon Surge (Extra Arcanist Exploit, Energy Shield), Round 2/60
Energy Shield - 15 Resist Negative Energy, Round 1/60
Arcane Strike

With a a deep - but silent - breath, Filburn exploits the very laws of magic and begins to shimmer with a thin barrier of positive energy. He holds his blade ready to strike as he peers into the fog intently.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Activate Energy Shield (standard action) for Resist Negative Energy 15 for six minutes.

Activate Arcane Strike (swift action). 

Perception (move action?): (1d20+10)[*14*]

If an enemy incurs an AoO: Baerlyon (1d20+10)[*21*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*18*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+9)[*16*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+18)[*32*] critical strike damage.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Reassured as to the state of the prisoner, Elrembriel flies back, silent as a ghost. She turns to Grace, and mouthes the words softly: "On your signal, I'll take the fog out."

*Spoiler*
Show

Fly back to P15, ready an action to dispel the cloud of fog. That spell can't be dismissed so she'll use her Dispel Magic for this.

*Spoiler: Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 37 / 71 
*Speed* 30 ft, fly 60 ft
*Init* +3 
Senses: Darkvision, sensitivity to light (dazzled in bright light, -1 to attacks and Perception)
*AC* 20 (Mage Armor +4, Dex +3, Angelic Halo +3)
*Fort* +8 *Ref* +8 *Will* +9 (Angelic Halo is 1 better than her Cloak of Resistance)
*CMB* +3 *BAB* +3 
*Acid splash* +7 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +2 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 13 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 21 (+5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Effects: Resist Cold and Electricity 30 (190 minutes), Detect Magic, Heightened Awareness, Angelic Halo, Fly (8 minutes)
Powers/day: Mythic Power 1/5, Prescience 3/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 2/3



*Spoiler: Sruech'ul*
Show

Familiar, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +16
AC 21, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +3 natural, +3 Angelic Halo)
hp 35
Fort +5, Ref +10, Will +10 with Angelic Halo - Improved Evasion
Speed 30 ft., fly 110 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +8 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 8, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +3; CMB +5; CMD 11
Feats Weapon Finesse, Alertness, Lightning Reflexes
Skills Fly +7, Stealth +23
Skill from master: Craft(Alchemy) +0, Knowledge(Arcana) +5, Knowledge(Planes) +5, Perception +17, Sense Motive +10, Spellcraft +5, Use Magic Device +4
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master
Effects:

----------


## BelGareth

Grace gives the signal and rushes through. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Move to R19

Grace
*HP's:* 43/88
*AC:* 28 
*FF:* 27 *T:* 15 
*Effects:* Angelic Halo (6 minutes), Mythic PA (4/10), Divine Favor (3/10)
*Powers/day:* Terendelev's Scale of Grace 2/3 day, MP's 1/5 day, LoH 1/9 day, Smite Evil 1/2 day, Divine Bond 0/1 day

----------


## Gwynfrid

"De ce sort mystique
Je n'ai plus besoin
Par ce geste magique
Qu'il parte au loin!"

At the young elf's command, the fog suddenly vanishes.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan hurries forward to heal Grace before she rushes into the fog. "Strike true for the Inheritor!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to Q/14 and cast CLW to heal Grace for (1d8+5)[*6*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 42 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 22 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +5 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## Farmerbink

The heroes dash forward, just as Elrembriel dismisses the fog.  

Most of the Ghouls had reconvened together in the center of the room.  The injured Ghouls appear notably less-so (a result of the cleric's attention, surely).  

One of the Ghouls, however, is revealed by the removal of the cloud: dashing through now-open doors to the east!

Map updated
*Mid-round:* Filburn, Grace, and Morevek have a standard action each to wrap up the round

----------


## BelGareth

Pulling up short, Grace Slashes at the closet ghoul with _Radiance_

*Spoiler*
Show


Attack vs g3
(1d20+13)[*25*]
(1d8+12)[*15*]


Grace
*HP's:* 49/88
*AC:* 28 
*FF:* 27 *T:* 15 
*Effects:* Angelic Halo (6 minutes), Mythic PA (4/10), Divine Favor (3/10)
*Powers/day:* Terendelev's Scale of Grace 2/3 day, MP's 1/5 day, LoH 1/9 day, Smite Evil 1/2 day, Divine Bond 0/1 day

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Round 8, post-mid-round update*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 10, *HP* 35/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 24, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 8, *Will* 8, *CMB* +10, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +10 (1d8+9, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +3 Dex, +3 Deflection, +1 Natural AC)
*Abilities* Str 24, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 5/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 1/2 Available
Mythic Powers 3/5 Available
Bull's Strength, Round 7/60
Protection from Evil Round 6/60 (bonuses superseded by Grace's Angelic Halo)
Grace's Angelic Halo (bonuses included above, as I suspect all enemies are [Evil])
Black Blade Strike Round 5/10
Paragon Surge (Extra Arcanist Exploit, Energy Shield), Round 2/60
Energy Shield - 15 Resist Negative Energy, Round 1/60
Arcane Strike

Seeing the fleeing ghoul Filburn takes off after it as he communes with his Black Blade...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Filburn will move to *U19*. The communing is flavor to address him using the sword to cast _Haste_ next round.

----------


## JWallyR

Narrowing his ebony eyes at the cluster of ghouls, Morevek murmurs and gestures contemptuously toward the cluster of ghouls...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Standard action to cast Grease, DC 17, on the 10x10 square that includes enemies in the center of the room.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 7, *HP* 65/65, *Speed* 30
*AC* 34, *Touch* 25, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 28, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 13, *Will* 9, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana (Temp +1, Keen)*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex+5, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Shield, +6 Dex, +3 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Cat's Grace: +4 Dex. 58 rds remaining
Angelic Halo (PfE): +2 (net) Deflection, Saves vs evil. 55 rds remaining
Mirror Image: 6  images, 54 rds remaining
Shield: +4 Shield AC. 53 rds remaining
Arcane Point: +1, Keen to weapon. 3 rds remaining

Todo: scribe Vanish with spell-scars

----------


## Farmerbink

The resuming of melee hostility immediately favors the heroes.  Grace deeply wounds one of the Ghouls, just before Morevek's spell causes it to fall sprawling to the ground.  As it struggles to rise on the grease-slicked stones, she neatly finishes the job.

The second Ghoul lashes out at Grace, but is utterly unable to overcome her defenses.  Finally, the clerics (one of whom fell in the grease), cast a few spells and ready their flails.  G4 dashes out the door to the east, and a few moments later the deep tolling of the chapel's old bell peals brazenly in the otherwise still evening skies.

Map updated

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan takes aim and fires three arrows at the ghouls.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Shoot at g6 and then at gc1 if g6 goes down.

Will use a +1d6 mythic surge on any attack result that is above 10 and below 20:

(Point-Blank, Mythic Rapid, Deadly Aim, Weapon of Awe, cold iron arrows)
atk 1 (1d20+8)[*17*] + (1d6)[*4*] = *17*, dmg 1 (1d8+7)[*15*], cc1 (1d20+8)[*21*] (20/x3), cdmg 1 (2d8+14)[*20*]
atk 2 (1d20+8)[*18*] + (1d6)[*4*] = *22*, dmg 2 (1d8+7)[*15*], cc2 (1d20+8)[*21*] (20/x3), cdmg 2 (2d8+14)[*26*]
atk 3 (1d20+8)[*22*] + (1d6)[*6*] = *28*, dmg 3 (1d8+7)[*12*], cc3 (1d20+8)[*21*] (20/x3), cdmg 3 (2d8+14)[*18*]

2 mythic surges used

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 42 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 22 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +5 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (4) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Round 9*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 10, *HP* 35/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 24, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 8, *Will* 8, *CMB* +10, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +10 (1d8+9, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +3 Dex, +3 Deflection, +1 Natural AC)
*Abilities* Str 24, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 5/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 1/2 Available
Mythic Powers 3/5 Available
Bull's Strength, Round 8/60
Protection from Evil Round 7/60 (bonuses superseded by Grace's Angelic Halo)
Grace's Angelic Halo (bonuses included above, as I suspect all enemies are [Evil])
Black Blade Strike Round 6/10
Paragon Surge (Extra Arcanist Exploit, Energy Shield), Round 3/60
Energy Shield - 15 Resist Negative Energy, Round 2/60
Arcane Strike

Filburn hears the ringing bell and winces in concern and worry. He doesn't slow his approach, though, and slashes with his blade at the ghoul sounding the alarm, hoping that he can stop it before it's too late...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Activate Arcane Strike and either Charge to *X22* (if he can attack without the ghoul getting any sort of cover) or move to *X23* if necessary to avoid giving the undead cover. If the charge is an option, please apply the bonus to hit to the following to-hit roll: Baerlyon, (1d20+10)[*30*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*12*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+9)[*16*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+18)[*20*] critical strike damage.

AoO if incurred: Baerlyon, (1d20+10)[*21*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*17*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+9)[*16*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+18)[*25*] critical strike damage.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The familiar surge of panic fills Elrembriel's throat with bile as the fight resumes, but she's able to refrain the urge to retch, and she flies in for the attack to position herself right in front of the ghoul squad. Finding the enemy in bad shape, she dismisses the greasy spell with a simple gesture.

*Spoiler*
Show

Fly to S18
Dismiss Grease (yes, we know it's not hers... let's move on)


EDIT removed the below, following Discord chat guidance. 
"Les couleurs de ce feu d'artifice
Seront les dernières que vous verrez
Nos lames sur vous feront leur office 
C'est tout ce que vous méritez!"
Cast Color Spray over all 3 ghouls, Will DC16

*Spoiler: Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 37 / 71 
*Speed* 30 ft, fly 60 ft
*Init* +3 
Senses: Darkvision, sensitivity to light (dazzled in bright light, -1 to attacks and Perception)
*AC* 20 (Mage Armor +4, Dex +3, Angelic Halo +3)
*Fort* +8 *Ref* +8 *Will* +9 (Angelic Halo is 1 better than her Cloak of Resistance)
*CMB* +3 *BAB* +3 
*Acid splash* +7 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +2 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 13 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 21 (+5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Effects: Resist Cold and Electricity 30 (190 minutes), Detect Magic, Heightened Awareness, Angelic Halo, Fly (8 minutes)
Powers/day: Mythic Power 1/5, Prescience 3/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 2/3



*Spoiler: Sruech'ul*
Show

Familiar, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +16
AC 21, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +3 natural, +3 Angelic Halo)
hp 35
Fort +5, Ref +10, Will +10 with Angelic Halo - Improved Evasion
Speed 30 ft., fly 110 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +8 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 8, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +3; CMB +5; CMD 11
Feats Weapon Finesse, Alertness, Lightning Reflexes
Skills Fly +7, Stealth +23
Skill from master: Craft(Alchemy) +0, Knowledge(Arcana) +5, Knowledge(Planes) +5, Perception +17, Sense Motive +10, Spellcraft +5, Use Magic Device +4
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master
Effects:

----------


## BelGareth

Grace steels herself, and strikes at the closest ghoul to her, bearing Radiance in blurring waves. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Full attack vs G6
Mythic PA, Divine Favor 

*Attack* - (1d20+13)[*28*] (crit on 32-33)
*Damage* - (1d8+12)[*15*]

*Attack* - (1d20+8)[*24*] (crit on 27-28)
*Damage* - (1d8+12)[*15*]
*Spoiler*
Show


Crit confirms
*Crit Confirm* - (1d20+13)[*28*]
*Crit Damage* - (1d8+24)[*31*] 

*Crit Confirm* - (1d20+8)[*24*]
*Crit Damage* - (1d8+24)[*27*]



IF G6 is slain, 5ft step to S19

Grace
*HP's:* 49/88
*AC:* 28 
*FF:* 27 *T:* 15 
*Effects:* Angelic Halo (6 minutes), Mythic PA (5/10), Divine Favor (4/10)
*Powers/day:* Terendelev's Scale of Grace 2/3 day, MP's 1/5 day, LoH 1/9 day, Smite Evil 1/2 day, Divine Bond 0/1 day

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek nimbly steps around Grace, and with a sweep of his arm extends his blade toward a fallen ghoul!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*All Attack Rolls below should be 2 higher!* Not sure where I lost track of the math, but I'm pretty sure Spell Combat attacks should be at +8 net mod, and without Spell Combat it's +10.

If g6 is still alive, Morevek will initiate Spell Combat by casting Touch of Fatigue (can't fail casting defensively, but it has no effect besides the additional attack) and 5ft-stepping into range, attacking with Piranha Strike:

First Attack: [roll]1d20+6/roll] *14* rolled OOC; CC for x2 on 21+: (1d20+6)[*11*]
Damage: (1d8+11)[*16*] slashing; add'l (1d8+11)[*16*] on crit

Second Attack: [roll]1d20+6/roll] *7* (lol) rolled OOC; CC for x2 on 21+: (1d20+6)[*16*]
Damage: (1d8+11)[*16*] slashing; add'l (1d8+11)[*12*] on crit

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: [roll]1d20+6/roll] *9* rolled OOC; CC for x2 on 21+: (1d20+6)[*11*]
Damage: (1d8+11)[*19*] slashing; add'l (1d8+11)[*12*] on crit


Otherwise, he will advance (circling the grease) to adjacent with whichever ghoul cleric fell in the grease and attack it instead:

Attack: [roll]1d20+8/roll] *28* rolled OOC; CC for x2 on 23+: (1d20+8)[*12*]
Damage: (1d8+11)[*15*] slashing; add'l (1d8+11)[*17*] on crit

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: [roll]1d20+8/roll] *10* rolled OOC; CC for x2 on 23+: (1d20+8)[*26*]
Damage: (1d8+11)[*16*] slashing; add'l (1d8+11)[*18*] on crit


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 7, *HP* 65/65, *Speed* 30
*AC* 34, *Touch* 25, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 28, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 13, *Will* 9, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana (Temp +1, Keen)*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex+5, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Shield, +6 Dex, +3 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Cat's Grace: +4 Dex. 57 rds remaining
Angelic Halo (PfE): +2 (net) Deflection, Saves vs evil. 54 rds remaining
Mirror Image: 6  images, 53 rds remaining
Shield: +4 Shield AC. 52 rds remaining
Arcane Point: +1, Keen to weapon. 2 rds remaining
Piranha Strike: -2 melee atk, +4 damage

Todo: scribe Vanish with spell-scars

----------


## Farmerbink

Forced into a pitched melee, the undead rapidly find themselves sorely outmatched.  The Ghouls fall before Waylan, Grace, and Filburn like grass to a scythe, and only the unholy vigor of foul magics keep the clerics still active.  With a hiss of rage, they clamber over the upended pews and bolt for the eastern door, screeching in the tongue of the 9 hells.

*Spoiler: Abyssal*
Show

"Nulkineth!  The cathedral is lost!"


In the same moments, a trio of hulking figures alights surrounding Waylan- hitting the ground with enough force to knock the cleric off-kilter.  Their stony hides and wide gothic wings immediately announce them as gargoyles.  All three lash out with savage claws.  Waylan narrowly fails to avoid the first, and takes another nasty rake across the torso from the second.  With a malevolent glare, the third grabs Waylan by the shoulder and arm, holding him tight.

Map updated
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

gc2 is sorely wounded, and gc1 took an arrow for his troubles.  Both mechanically _withdrew_ to their current locations, avoiding AoOs.

Waylan is grappled by the third gargoyle.  We looked up details, and _both original claws hit-_ Waylan takes 16 HP

----------


## BelGareth

The gargoyles alight next to Waylan, and Grace's eyebrow raises slightly, *"Filburn, you need to handle those ghouls, some Gargoyles just landed near Waylan!"*

*Spoiler*
Show


Swift cast grace with Terendelev's Scale of Grace
move to R15 (so no aoo)

Attack vs G3
Mythic PA, Divine Favor

*Attack* - (1d20+13)[*31*]
*Damage* - (1d8+12)[*15*]

Grace
*HP's:* 49/88
*AC:* 28 
*FF:* 27 *T:* 15 
*Effects:* Angelic Halo (6 minutes), Mythic PA (6/10), Divine Favor (5/10)
*Powers/day:* Terendelev's Scale of Grace 1/3 day, MP's 1/5 day, LoH 1/9 day, Smite Evil 1/2 day, Divine Bond 0/1 day

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Round 10*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 10, *HP* 35/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 24, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 8, *Will* 8, *CMB* +10, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +10 (1d8+9, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +3 Dex, +3 Deflection, +1 Natural AC)
*Abilities* Str 24, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 5/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 1/2 Available
Mythic Powers 3/5 Available
Bull's Strength, Round 9/60
Protection from Evil Round 8/60 (bonuses superseded by Grace's Angelic Halo)
Grace's Angelic Halo (bonuses included above, as I suspect all enemies are [Evil])
Black Blade Strike Round 7/10
Paragon Surge (Extra Arcanist Exploit, Energy Shield), Round 4/60
Energy Shield - 15 Resist Negative Energy, Round 3/60
Arcane Strike

With a contemptuous flip of his blade Filburn steps up to the two ghoul clerics and strikes at the more damaged one, keeping an eye on the other for an opening in the undead's defenses.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Activate Arcane Strike, 5-ft step to *AA24*, then attack GC2: Baerlyon, (1d20+10)[*14*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*17*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+9)[*12*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+18)[*20*] critical strike damage.

AoO if incurred: Baerlyon, (1d20+10)[*30*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*24*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+9)[*14*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+18)[*27*] critical strike damage.

----------


## MuffinMan

"_Friends! I need aid!_" A tinge of panic enters Waylan's voice as he twists and writhes in the gargoyle's grasp, trying desperately to evade the oncoming blows.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Total Defense. No move action.

Current AC should be 19 (base) - 2 (grappled) + 4 (defense) = *21*
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 42 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 4 *AC* 21 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +5 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (2) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel hears the urgent voice behind her. "Waylan!", she cries in alarm. Only a few weeks away, she would have fled in total panic. But today, seeing her friend in a mortal risk, she does not. Instead, she surprises herself by moving right in front of the mass of winged enemies swarming the priest.

"Les couleurs de ce feu d'artifice
Seront les dernières que vous verrez
Nos lames sur vous feront leur office 
C'est tout ce que vous méritez!"

A torrent of multicolored flashes washes over the grappling mob!

*Spoiler*
Show

Fly to Q17

Cast Color Spray over all 3 gargoyles... and Waylan, I'm afraid. Will DC16

*Spoiler: Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 37 / 71 
*Speed* 30 ft, fly 60 ft
*Init* +3 
Senses: Darkvision, sensitivity to light (dazzled in bright light, -1 to attacks and Perception)
*AC* 20 (Mage Armor +4, Dex +3, Angelic Halo +3)
*Fort* +8 *Ref* +8 *Will* +9 (Angelic Halo is 1 better than her Cloak of Resistance)
*CMB* +3 *BAB* +3 
*Acid splash* +7 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +2 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 13 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 21 (+5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Effects: Resist Cold and Electricity 30 (190 minutes), Detect Magic, Heightened Awareness, Angelic Halo, Fly (8 minutes)
Powers/day: Mythic Power 1/5, Prescience 3/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 2/3



*Spoiler: Sruech'ul*
Show

Familiar, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +16
AC 21, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +3 natural, +3 Angelic Halo)
hp 35
Fort +5, Ref +10, Will +10 with Angelic Halo - Improved Evasion
Speed 30 ft., fly 110 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +8 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 8, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +3; CMB +5; CMD 11
Feats Weapon Finesse, Alertness, Lightning Reflexes
Skills Fly +7, Stealth +23
Skill from master: Craft(Alchemy) +0, Knowledge(Arcana) +5, Knowledge(Planes) +5, Perception +17, Sense Motive +10, Spellcraft +5, Use Magic Device +4
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master
Effects:

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek completes a sweep of his blade, looking quickly over his shoulder at the suddenly swarmed cleric. Pausing for the briefest moment while his companions surge to Waylon's aid, Morevek suddenly dashes through the melee, leaping almost between the wings of the rearmost gargoyle to find himself opposite Grace, blade sweeping all about him as he goes...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I'm 99% sure we did this before, so I'm assuming it works. *Flanking not considered in rolls.* Morevek will prefer to attack a gargoyle grappling Waylan, but my read is that there is not any grappling taking place; in which case he will prefer the gargoyle against which he benefits from flanking with Grace.

Full-round action: initiate Spell Combat by casting Chill Touch (from a Spell-scar).
Swift action: Spend 1 mythic point to Fleet Charge to P15

Fleet Charge attack: (1d20+9)[*29*], CC: (1d20+9)[*11*] for x2 on 23+
Damage: (1d8+11)[*13*] slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] negative energy; Fort save vs DC *17* else 1 str damage
Crit damage: (1d8+11)[*13*] slashing plus (1d6)[*3*] negative energy and possibly additional 1 str damage
Free Intimidate check to demoralize: (1d20+15)[*19*]

"Free" Spell Combat attack: (1d20+8)[*18*], CC: (1d20+8)[*15*] for x2 on 23+
Damage: (1d8+11)[*15*] slashing plus (1d6)[*1*] negative energy; Fort save vs DC *17* else 1 str damage
Crit damage: (1d8+11)[*13*] slashing plus (1d6)[*1*] negative energy and possibly additional 1 str damage
Free Intimidate check to demoralize: (1d20+15)[*28*]

Normal attack: (1d20+8)[*11*], CC: (1d20+8)[*14*] for x2 on 23+
Damage: (1d8+11)[*13*] slashing plus (1d6)[*6*] negative energy; Fort save vs DC *17* else 1 str damage
Crit damage: (1d8+11)[*16*] slashing plus (1d6)[*3*] negative energy and possibly additional 1 str damage
Free Intimidate check to demoralize: (1d20+15)[*27*]

*Spoiler: AoO if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+8)[*22*], CC: (1d20+8)[*12*] for x2 on 23+
Damage: (1d8+11)[*17*] slashing plus (1d6)[*3*] negative energy; Fort save vs DC *17* else 1 str damage
Crit damage: (1d8+11)[*13*] slashing plus (1d6)[*1*] negative energy and possibly additional 1 str damage
Free Intimidate check to demoralize: (1d20+15)[*18*]


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 7, *HP* 65/65, *Speed* 30
*AC* 34, *Touch* 25, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 28, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 13, *Will* 9, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana (Temp +1, Keen)*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex+5, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Shield, +6 Dex, +3 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Cat's Grace: +4 Dex. 56 rds remaining
Angelic Halo (PfE): +2 (net) Deflection, Saves vs evil. 53 rds remaining
Mirror Image: 6  images, 54 rds remaining
Shield: +4 Shield AC. 51 rds remaining
Arcane Point: +1, Keen to weapon. 1 rds remaining
Piranha Strike: -2 melee atk, +4 damage
Chill Touch: Up to 6 charges remaining

Todo: scribe Vanish with spell-scars

----------


## Farmerbink

The clerics are clearly scrambling, at this point.  Though even injured, the one easily avoids Filburn's first attack.  His companion steps away and casts a spell, reaching out a desiccated hand to its ally.
*Spoiler: Abyssal*
Show

"To the master, I've bought you some time!"

The injured one, suddenly protected by a shroud of magic, dashes away.  Or tries to.  Despite the _sanctuary_ in place, Filburn does not hesitate and cuts the cleric down.  It doesn't rise.

Meanwhile, two of the three gargoyles are stunned by Elrembriel's magic, causing the one to release its grasp.  Grace and Morevek converge to devastating effect, leaving one of the three (g3) badly injured.  The remaining monster attempts to grab Waylan once more, and tastes Morevek's steel for the attempt.  The cleric avoids its snaring claws, and it takes to the sky in frustration- almost immediately retreating from view somewhere atop the chapel.

Map updated

----------


## BelGareth

Grace begins to hum as _Radiance_ blurrs through the air. 

*Spoiler*
Show



Full Attack vs G3 moving to G2 if G3 is dropped
Mythic PA, Divine Favor

*Attack* - (1d20+13)[*32*]
*Damage* - (1d8+12)[*20*]

Potential crit:
*Crit Confirm* - (1d20+13)[*25*]
*Crit Damage* - (1d8+24)[*31*] (in addition to the above)

*Attack* - (1d20+8)[*22*]
*Damage* - (1d8+12)[*14*]

Grace
*HP's:* 49/88
*AC:* 28 
*FF:* 27 *T:* 15 
*Effects:* Angelic Halo (6 minutes), Mythic PA (7/10), Divine Favor (6/10)
*Powers/day:* Terendelev's Scale of Grace 1/3 day, MP's 1/5 day, LoH 1/9 day, Smite Evil 1/2 day, Divine Bond 0/1 day

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Round 11*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 10, *HP* 35/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 24, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 8, *Will* 8, *CMB* +10, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +10 (1d8+9, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +3 Dex, +3 Deflection, +1 Natural AC)
*Abilities* Str 24, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 5/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 1/2 Available
Mythic Powers 3/5 Available
Bull's Strength, Round 10/60
Protection from Evil Round 9/60 (bonuses superseded by Grace's Angelic Halo)
Grace's Angelic Halo (bonuses included above, as I suspect all enemies are [Evil])
Black Blade Strike Round 8/10
Paragon Surge (Extra Arcanist Exploit, Energy Shield), Round 5/60
Energy Shield - 15 Resist Negative Energy, Round 4/60
Arcane Strike

Filburn looks at the downed ghoul cleric for only a moment before turning to the remaining undead spellcaster with a grim expression. As he speaks he moves in to attack ruthlessly.

*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show

Time for you to meet your dark gods - I doubt they will be merciful...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Activate Arcane Strike, 5-ft step to *AB23*, then attack GC1: Baerlyon, (1d20+10)[*17*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*21*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+9)[*16*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+18)[*27*] critical strike damage.

AoO if incurred: Baerlyon, (1d20+10)[*23*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*20*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+9)[*14*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+18)[*25*] critical strike damage.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek spares a fleeting glance for the fleeing gargoyle before turning his attention to the remaining foes assaulting Waylan.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Flanking not considered in rolls.*
Should Grace's attacks fail to kill G3, Morevek will begin to attack it using Spell Combat and a lingering charge of Chill Touch:

Attack:(1d20+8)[*13*]; CC for x2 on 23+: (1d20+8)[*10*]
Damage: (1d8+11)[*12*] slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] negative energy; Fort save vs DC *17* else 1 str damage
Crit damage: (1d8+11)[*18*] slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] negative energy; Fort save vs DC *17* else 1 str damage
Free Intimidate check to demoralize: (1d20+15)[*32*]

If the first attack doesn't kill it, continue with the below. If the first attack killed it, 5ft step into its space and continue on g2. 

Attack:(1d20+8)[*20*]; CC for x2 on 23+: (1d20+8)[*11*]
Damage: (1d8+11)[*15*] slashing; Fort save vs DC *16* else fatigued, 6 rounds
Crit damage: (1d8+11)[*19*] slashing
Free Intimidate check to demoralize: (1d20+15)[*31*]

If G3 is dead before Morevek's turn, he will activate his Daredevil boots as a free action and attempt to tumble through the gargoyle's space: (1d20+17)[*34*] vs enemy CMD+5. If successful, he will attack it with a remaining charge of Chill Touch (use the first attack rolled, at a +2 additional to-hit bonus).

*Spoiler: AoO if applicable*
Show

 Included rolls assuming Chill Touch applies; if not, Touch of Fatigue may apply if Spell Combat completed but the attack missed.

Attack:(1d20+8)[*21*]; CC for x2 on 23+: (1d20+8)[*10*]
Damage: (1d8+11)[*12*] slashing plus (1d6)[*5*] negative energy; Fort save vs DC *17* else 1 str damage
Crit damage: (1d8+11)[*14*] slashing plus (1d6)[*1*] negative energy; Fort save vs DC *17* else 1 str damage
Free Intimidate check to demoralize: (1d20+15)[*24*]


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 7, *HP* 65/65, *Speed* 30
*AC* 34, *Touch* 25, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 28, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 13, *Will* 9, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana (Temp +1, Keen)*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex+5, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Shield, +6 Dex, +3 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Cat's Grace: +4 Dex. 55 rds remaining
Angelic Halo (PfE): +2 (net) Deflection, Saves vs evil. 52 rds remaining
Mirror Image: 6  images, 53 rds remaining
Shield: +4 Shield AC. 50 rds remaining
Arcane Point: +1, Keen to weapon. 0 rds remaining
Piranha Strike: -2 melee atk, +4 damage
Chill Touch: Up to 4 charges remaining

Todo: scribe Vanish with spell-scars

----------


## MuffinMan

Seeing his opportunity, Waylan spins away from the stony clutches of the gargoyles and retaliates with a volley of point-blank arrows.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Delay action until after M and G (hoping they finish putting down g3). Then 5ft step to P/14 and pew pew at g2:
(point-blank, rapid shot, deadly aim)

atk (1d20+9)[*16*], dmg (1d8+5)[*7*], cc (1d20+9)[*24*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+10)[*19*]
atk (1d20+9)[*14*], dmg (1d8+5)[*12*], cc (1d20+9)[*16*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+10)[*25*]
atk (1d20+9)[*25*], dmg (1d8+5)[*10*], cc (1d20+9)[*26*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+10)[*18*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 42 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 4 *AC* 21 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +5 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (2) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel feels a surge of pride as her spell temporarily eliminates two of the gargoyles as threats to her friend. Judging that her fellow crusaders have things in hand, she turns back to fly towards the now isolated Filburn. Her owl friend silently flies along, and then up, into the tower.

*Spoiler*
Show

Elrembriel actually starts the round in Q17, but with her fly speed she can move fast enough to end up in Z23 with a single move. From there she will just look around, but Sruech'ul will fly up intoi the tower to look for any enemies or other things of interest.

Perception for Elrembriel (1d20+11)[*19*] (darkvision)
Perception for Sruech'ul(1d20+16)[*35*] (low-light vision)

*Spoiler: Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 37 / 71 
*Speed* 30 ft, fly 60 ft
*Init* +3 
Senses: Darkvision, sensitivity to light (dazzled in bright light, -1 to attacks and Perception); Perception +11
*AC* 20 (Mage Armor +4, Dex +3, Angelic Halo +3)
*Fort* +8 *Ref* +8 *Will* +9 (Angelic Halo is 1 better than her Cloak of Resistance)
*CMB* +3 *BAB* +3 
*Acid splash* +7 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +2 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 13 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 21 (+5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Effects: Resist Cold and Electricity 30 (190 minutes), Detect Magic, Heightened Awareness, Angelic Halo, Fly (8 minutes)
Powers/day: Mythic Power 1/5, Prescience 3/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 2/3



*Spoiler: Sruech'ul*
Show

Familiar, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +16
AC 21, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +3 natural, +3 Angelic Halo)
hp 35
Fort +5, Ref +10, Will +10 with Angelic Halo - Improved Evasion
Speed 30 ft., fly 110 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +8 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 8, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +3; CMB +5; CMD 11
Feats Weapon Finesse, Alertness, Lightning Reflexes
Skills Fly +7, Stealth +23
Skill from master: Craft(Alchemy) +0, Knowledge(Arcana) +5, Knowledge(Planes) +5, Perception +17, Sense Motive +10, Spellcraft +5, Use Magic Device +4
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master
Effects:

----------


## Farmerbink

In the aftermath of what could have been a deadly experience for Waylan, his allies come to his aid mightily.  The trio by the door handily dispatch the two remaining gargoyles, though one manages to lift off and is only just brought down by a few opportunistic strokes from the swordsmen.  

Filburn and Elrembriel find themselves in a dusty bell tower, though "tower" is an odd choice, as its ceiling is quite a bit lower than that of the chapel with which it shares a wall.  Sruech'ul quickly finds perch about 15 feet overhead, and _hooos_ quietly in the space, apparently relieved to be _further_ from the action, and not at all concerned about his immediate surroundings.  

Filburn's swing goes wide, however, and the cleric continues to eye the far door nervously.  Apparently, it makes a choice, and turns on the blade-bound swordsman with mindless fury in his eyes.  With both flail and tooth, the undead lashes out, surprising Filburn with his ferocity.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Flail hit for 11 damage

Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Round 12*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 10, *HP* 24/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 24, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 8, *Will* 8, *CMB* +10, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +10 (1d8+9, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +3 Dex, +3 Deflection, +1 Natural AC)
*Abilities* Str 24, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 5/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 1/2 Available
Mythic Powers 2/5 Available (after using a point in the next post)
Bull's Strength, Round 11/60
Protection from Evil Round 10/60 (bonuses superseded by Grace's Angelic Halo)
Grace's Angelic Halo (bonuses included above, as I suspect all enemies are [Evil])
Black Blade Strike Round 9/10
Paragon Surge (Extra Arcanist Exploit, Energy Shield), Round 6/60
Energy Shield - 15 Resist Negative Energy, Round 5/60
Arcane Strike

After a grunt of pain Filburn strikes again, intent on destroying the remaining ghoul cleric!

*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show

That hit won't save you!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Activate Arcane Strike and attack GC1: Baerlyon, (1d20+10)[*28*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*21*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+9)[*10*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+18)[*27*] critical strike damage.

AoO if incurred: Baerlyon, (1d20+10)[*15*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*30*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+9)[*10*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+18)[*28*] critical strike damage.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Then, with a violent backswing Filburn attacks a second time with his black-blade, Baerlyon, trying to catch the ghoulish cleric by surprise!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Swift action to activate his Champion's Strike, Sudden Strike ability. I have removed a Mythi




> *Sudden Attack (Ex)*
> As a swift action, you can expend one use of mythic power to make a melee attack at your highest attack bonus. This is in addition to any other attacks you make this round. When making a sudden attack, you roll twice and take the better result, adding your tier to the attack roll. Damage from this attack bypasses all damage reduction.


Sudden Strike: Barlyon - (1d20+10)[*29*] or (1d20+10)[*17*], (1d20+10)[*16*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+9)[*13*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+18)[*29*] critical strike damage.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace sighs in relief as the gargoyles are dispatched, what in the nine would be next? she thought to herself, as she strode towards Filburn fighting the remaning ghouls, she couldn't quite put her finger on it, but she could feel in her gut, this had only just began. 

She walked with purpose as she intones a prayer to Iomedae to bless her weapon. 

*"O God, The Inheritor, the Lady of Valor, the Light of the Sword, we ask thee, to bless and sanctify this blade with your divine Power, that the blade will cleave true and smite our enemies, that we may bring fourth your justice and glory to those who live in the darkness, amen."*

*Spoiler*
Show


Move to T17
Cast Bless weapon

Grace
*HP's:* 49/88
*AC:* 28 
*FF:* 27 *T:* 15 
*Effects:* Angelic Halo (6 minutes), Mythic PA (8/10), Divine Favor (7/10), Bless Weapon (1/30)
*Powers/day:* Terendelev's Scale of Grace 1/3 day, MP's 1/5 day, LoH 1/9 day, Smite Evil 1/2 day, Divine Bond 0/1 day

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel eyes the door cautiously. "Watch your back, Sir Filburn. There has to be something bad behind out there, if the ghoul is afraid of it. And it rang this bell for a reason..." She tries to remain aloft, but falters, and makes a soft landing on the floor. She takes a potion out of a fold of her robes, and drinks it.

*Spoiler*
Show

Fly check DC15 to hover (1d20+3)[*5*], if failed she just descends to the ground.
Somewhat low on hp, so: Potion of CLW (1d8+1)[*2*]

Glorious rolls, those...

*Spoiler: Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 39 / 71 
*Speed* 30 ft, fly 60 ft
*Init* +3 
Senses: Darkvision, sensitivity to light (dazzled in bright light, -1 to attacks and Perception); Perception +11
*AC* 20 (Mage Armor +4, Dex +3, Angelic Halo +3)
*Fort* +8 *Ref* +8 *Will* +9 (Angelic Halo is 1 better than her Cloak of Resistance)
*CMB* +3 *BAB* +3 
*Acid splash* +7 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +2 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 13 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 21 (+5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Effects: Resist Cold and Electricity 30 (190 minutes), Detect Magic, Heightened Awareness, Angelic Halo, Fly (8 minutes)
Powers/day: Mythic Power 1/5, Prescience 3/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 2/3



*Spoiler: Sruech'ul*
Show

Familiar, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +16
AC 21, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +3 natural, +3 Angelic Halo)
hp 35
Fort +5, Ref +10, Will +10 with Angelic Halo - Improved Evasion
Speed 30 ft., fly 110 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +8 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 8, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +3; CMB +5; CMD 11
Feats Weapon Finesse, Alertness, Lightning Reflexes
Skills Fly +7, Stealth +23
Skill from master: Craft(Alchemy) +0, Knowledge(Arcana) +5, Knowledge(Planes) +5, Perception +17, Sense Motive +10, Spellcraft +5, Use Magic Device +4
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master
Effects:

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan hurries to the entrance of the bell chamber just in time to see Filburn dispatch the remaining ghoul. "The bell - it rang! Any demons now surely know of our presence - get ready!" 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Double-move to X/22. If there's time for another round, he will cast Aspect of the Falcon on himself.

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 42 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 4 *AC* 21 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +5 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (2) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## JWallyR

Satisfied with the routing of the gargoyles, Morevek darts after his companions to regroup with Filburn in the bell tower.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Double move to something like X23?

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 7, *HP* 65/65, *Speed* 30
*AC* 34, *Touch* 25, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 28, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 13, *Will* 9, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+1 (1d8+Dex+4, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Shield, +6 Dex, +3 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Cat's Grace: +4 Dex. 54 rds remaining
Angelic Halo (PfE): +2 (net) Deflection, Saves vs evil. 51 rds remaining
Mirror Image: 6  images, 52 rds remaining
Shield: +4 Shield AC. 49 rds remaining
Chill Touch: Up to 4 charges remaining

Todo: scribe Vanish with spell-scars

----------


## Farmerbink

The Ghoul lashes out once more at Filburn, but this time the swordsman is prepared.  He takes the flail on his shield, and interposes his blade in the creature's fangs.  Though Baerlyon complains (telepathically), his blade bites deep, leaving an inanimate corpse quivering on the floor of the bell tower.

With time to look around, you find the chamber to be equal parts bell tower and dining hall.  Three stone tables fill the space, their wooden benches broken and half-rotten, forgotten in the dust in the corners.  Leather straps with obvious restraints are buckled tightly across the surfaces of the table, leaving little doubt this room has been used for interrogation, probably recently.  The knotted rope hanging from a tiny hole in the southern part of the ceiling still sways from where the Ghoul recently rang the chapel bell.

Surveying the desecration and wreckage of the sanctuary, it's obvious the whole chapel has fallen into something much worse than disuse.  As moments pass by and nothing bursts through the door, you return to some semblance of relaxation- though you remain on edge.  Remembering the words of Sosiel ((that I forgot to put into I-C previously)), you begin to cautiously search the sanctuary for the cache of resources you had hoped to find: _"Once, they were armories where local soldiers could refresh themselves and replenish their supplies.  It wasn't particularly common knowledge outside the officers- you had to know which priest to ask...  Still, it's hard to overstate how great the cost was when they were abandoned..."_

After a few minutes, you're interrupted by a frantic whinnying.  Auspice bursts through the double-doors, frothing mightily.  On his back, the paladin- now quite conscious, and quite unhappy about it- is struggling against her bonds, as the gargoyle that escaped attempts to rip her from the bucking horse's saddle.

_One round, what do you do?_
Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

During their exploration Filburn doesn't say much, instead taking a moment to magically enlarge himself. "This will last for several minutes - I figure we'll have to kill more demons or undead in that time..." He then thanks Waylan for the magical healing as he gets ready for the next fight...

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Enlarged Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 10, *HP* 59/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 28, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 7, *Will* 8, *CMB* +10, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +10 (2d6+10, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +3 Dex, +3 Deflection, +1 Natural AC)
*Abilities* Str 26, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 5/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 0/2 Available
Mythic Powers 2/5 Available
Bull's Strength, Round 12 (?)/60
Protection from Evil Round 11 (?)/60 (bonuses superseded by Grace's Angelic Halo)
Grace's Angelic Halo (bonuses included above, as I suspect all enemies are [Evil])
Black Blade Strike Round 1/10
Paragon Surge (Extra Arcanist Exploit, Energy Shield), Round 7 (?)/60
Energy Shield - 15 Resist Negative Energy, Round 6 (?)/60
Arcane Strike
Charge (-2 AC included above)

At the sight of the gargoyle assaulting their...captive? Ally?...Filburn barrels towards the stony monster, swinging his enlarged black blade in a vicious overhead strike!

*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show

Get off her!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Activate Arcane Strike, activate Black Blade Strike, and charge G3: Baerlyon, (1d20+12)[*21*] to hit, (1d20+12)[*16*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+10)[*17*] magical slashing damage, (4d6+20)[*33*] critical strike damage. To hit includes charge bonus!

AoO if incurred: Baerlyon, (1d20+10)[*28*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*19*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+10)[*16*] magical slashing damage, (4d6+20)[*34*] critical strike damage..

----------


## MuffinMan

As the final ghoul falls Waylan wastes no time in hurrying to the frontline, his hands glowing with divine energy as he ministers to the wounds of his allies.
*Spoiler: Healing*
Show

Everyone: use scroll of _mass CLW_ to heal for (1d8+9)[*14*] -> _14 HP total to Waylan and Morevek_

Then start converting 1st and 2nd level spell slots into CLW and CMW, thusly:
Filburn: CLW (1d8+5)[*6*] + CMW (2d8+6)[*15*] HP -> _35 HP total to Filburn_Elrembriel: CLW (1d8+5)[*13*] + CMW (2d8+6)[*18*] HP -> _45 HP total to Elrembriel_Grace: CLW (1d8+5)[*6*] + CMW (2d8+6)[*14*] HP -> _34 HP total to Grace_






> After a few minutes, you're interrupted by a frantic whinnying.  Auspice bursts through the double-doors, frothing mightily.  On his back, the paladin- now quite conscious, and quite unhappy about it- is struggling against her bonds, as the gargoyle that escaped attempts to rip her from the bucking horse's saddle.


"_Auspice! To me, boy!_" Waylan calls out in alarm at the sight of his trusty steed in peril. He aims and releases a few arrows at the gargoyle harrying him.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Initiative? *20* from OOC

Attack rolls from OOC are:
atk (1d20+7)[*18*], dmg (1d8+4)[*9*] (cc (1d20+7)[*13*], cdmg (2d8+8)[*13*])
atk (1d20+7)[*21*], dmg (1d8+4)[*7*] (cc (1d20+7)[*12*], cdmg (2d8+8)[*16*])
atk (1d20+7)[*27*], dmg (1d8+4)[*6*] (cc (1d20+7)[*14*], cdmg (2d8+8)[*16*])

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 56 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 4 *AC* 21 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +5 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (2) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Thank you, my friend, I feel a lot better." Elrembriel gets a welcome relief to the pain from her wounds and the necromantic attacks.

Then, a commotion, the big horse attacked! Her eyes dart from the door to the gargoyle and back, fearing a diversion tactic. But the gargoyle doesn't give the impression of a very cunning creature. She pulls a wand out of her robes, and a wave sends a brilliant ball of energy at the attacker.

*Spoiler*
Show

Take wand out, cast Magic Missile with it. Mythweavers is down again, but I think she has both a level 1 and a level 5 wand. Let's use the level 1 for (1d4+1)[*2*] damage.

EDIT - back to max hp now!

*Spoiler: Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 71 / 71 
*Speed* 30 ft, fly 60 ft
*Init* +3 
Senses: Darkvision, sensitivity to light (dazzled in bright light, -1 to attacks and Perception); Perception +11
*AC* 20 (Mage Armor +4, Dex +3, Angelic Halo +3)
*Fort* +8 *Ref* +8 *Will* +9 (Angelic Halo is 1 better than her Cloak of Resistance)
*CMB* +3 *BAB* +3 
*Acid splash* +7 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +2 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 13 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 21 (+5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Effects: Resist Cold and Electricity 30 (190 minutes), Detect Magic, Heightened Awareness, Angelic Halo, Fly (8 minutes)
Powers/day: Mythic Power 1/5, Prescience 3/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 2/3



*Spoiler: Sruech'ul*
Show

Familiar, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +16
AC 21, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +3 natural, +3 Angelic Halo)
hp 35
Fort +5, Ref +10, Will +10 with Angelic Halo - Improved Evasion
Speed 30 ft., fly 110 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +8 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 8, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +3; CMB +5; CMD 11
Feats Weapon Finesse, Alertness, Lightning Reflexes
Skills Fly +7, Stealth +23
Skill from master: Craft(Alchemy) +0, Knowledge(Arcana) +5, Knowledge(Planes) +5, Perception +17, Sense Motive +10, Spellcraft +5, Use Magic Device +4
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master
Effects:

----------


## JWallyR

Snapping his gaze toward the new intrusion, Morevek dashes toward the horse and the struggle taking place atop it, sending his katana  like the crack of a whip toward the gargoyle!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift: Activate Move to somewhere adjacent, preferring flanking if available.

Attack: (1d20+10)[*19*]; CC (1d20+8)[*25*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (1d8+11)[*12*] slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] negative energy. Fort save vs DC *17* else 1 str damage.
Crit damage: (1d8+11)[*17*] slashing plus (1d6)[*6*] negative energy and 1 str damage (subject to save).

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+10)[*21*]; CC (1d20+8)[*24*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (1d8+11)[*18*] slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] negative energy. Fort save vs DC *17* else 1 str damage.
Crit damage: (1d8+11)[*13*] slashing plus (1d6)[*1*] negative energy and 1 str damage (subject to save).



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 7, *HP* 65/65, *Speed* 30
*AC* 34, *Touch* 25, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 28, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 13, *Will* 9, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex+5, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Shield, +6 Dex, +3 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Cat's Grace: +4 Dex. 52 (??) rds remaining
Angelic Halo (PfE): +2 (net) Deflection, Saves vs evil. 49 (??) rds remaining
Mirror Image: 6  images, 50 (??) rds remaining
Shield: +4 Shield AC. 47 (??) rds remaining
Arcane pt: +1 and Keen to Katana
Chill Touch: Up to 2 charges remaining
Piranha Strike: -2 atk, +4 dmg, 9 rds remaining

Todo: scribe Vanish with spell-scars

----------


## Farmerbink

Despite the surprise, the heroes respond quickly and efficiently.  They collapse on the struggling gargoyle ferociously, cutting it dow before it can make any sort of escape.  Freed from its grasp the (very conscious, but securely bound) paladin visibly relaxes.  Her breathing is very fast, and a few new bloody scrapes mark her legs and torso, but she's not in imminent risk of death.

Perhaps ironically, no one else is more relieved that her binding was so secure.

In the moments that follow, the heroes find opportunity for respite, if not relaxation nor recovery.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a satisfied look on his face Filburn picks up the stony corpse of the gargoyle and deposits it off to the side before turning to their ally/captive. "You still in there, shadow-demon? If you come out, we will gladly end your time here like we did this monster's..." he says as he looks around. Expecting no valuable response, the half-elf swordsman looks around for stairs or some other area to explore. "This magic won't last me forever - let's push forward quickly so if we have to fight more we do so with all our enchantments active. Come on, Morevek," he says as he turns to continue the scouting in spite of his enlarged form. "You should be able to stay hidden more easily than I - use it to our advantage."

Filburn then heads towards the smaller door leading out of the belltower to the east (based on the assumption of the map's cardinal directions). At the door he casts _Detect Magic_ and then stares and listens at it for only a moment before moving to open it decisively and see what is on the other side...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Filburn won't rush exactly, but I'd like to keep the maximum amount of buffs active for the next fight that I presume is coming...

Perception w/ _Detect Magic_ active: (1d20+10)[*14*] to get a hint of what is on the other side of the door before opening it.

----------


## MuffinMan

"Whoah! _Easy, easy..._" Waylan rushes to Auspice's side before the crumpling gargoyle has hit the ground, calming the warhorse with gentle strokes and checking for obvious signs of injury. When none are found, and the scratches on the paladin are revealed to be superficial, he double-checks her bindings before turning to await whatever Filburn finds behind the door...

----------


## JWallyR

Nodding in satisfaction at the dispatching of the gargoyle, Morevek leaves any further ministrations to Auspice (or the horse's unwilling rider) to those with skills and temperament better suited. He steps smoothly (and virtually silently) to join Filburn at the fore, wordlessly inclining his head in agreement before attending to the task before them.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Spoiler: Perception roll*
Show

(1d20+9)[*10*], additional +3 vs traps

Stealth: (1d20+14)[*19*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn pauses at the door long enough to be confident there are no magical auras lying beyond.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

MuffinMan posted at least 7 rounds of spellcasting- assuming it took no time to communicate needs and no one spent any time at all eying the door nervously beforehand you've spent at least a minute from buffs.  

As I wrote it, I assumed that you all would begin searching for the probable hidden cache of supplies, and not eagerly pressing into the unknown.  If you want to keep going and save minute/level buffs, we need to have a specific rundown of what exactly you were doing immediately after the fight.  The gargoyle is intelligent and would have taken advantage of the opportunity had you guys pressed deeper (to attack the bound paladin with almost total impunity).

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Enlarged Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 10, *HP* 59/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 28, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 7, *Will* 8, *CMB* +10, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +10 (2d6+10, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +3 Dex, +3 Deflection, +1 Natural AC)
*Abilities* Str 26, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 5/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 0/2 Available
Mythic Powers 2/5 Available
Bull's Strength, Round 13 (?)/60
Protection from Evil Round 12 (?)/60 (bonuses superseded by Grace's Angelic Halo)
Grace's Angelic Halo (bonuses included above, as I suspect all enemies are [Evil])
Black Blade Strike Round 2/10
Paragon Surge (Extra Arcanist Exploit, Energy Shield), Round 8 (?)/60
Energy Shield - 15 Resist Negative Energy, Round 7 (?)/60
Arcane Strike
Charge (-2 AC included above)

With his black blade drawn and a deliberate motion, Filburn swings open the door and follows it through into the next room, intent on engaging any enemies on the other side while enlarged but without blocking the door with his ogre-sized mass...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

I assume the door isn't locked - hopefully that's a good assumption. 




> *Squeezing*
> In some cases, you may have to squeeze into or through an area that isnt as wide as the space you take up. You can squeeze through or into a space that is at least half as wide as your normal space. Each move into or through a narrow space counts as if it were 2 squares, and while squeezed in a narrow space, you take a 4 penalty on attack rolls and a 4 penalty to AC.
> 
> When a Large creature (which normally takes up 4 squares) squeezes into a space thats 1 square wide, the creatures miniature figure occupies 2 squares, centered on the line between the 2 squares. For a bigger creature, center the creature likewise in the area it squeezes into.
> 
> A creature can squeeze past a creature while moving but it cant end its movement in an occupied square.


I'm confident that Filburn has the necessary move speed to do this, but if not please let me know. I figure a "free" action to open the door (because we won't have rolled initiative for combat yet) followed by either a Standard-Action-Charge...




> *Charge*
> 
> If you are able to take only a standard action on your turn, you can still charge, but you are only allowed to move up to your speed (instead of up to double your speed) and you cannot draw a weapon unless you possess the Quick Draw feat. You cant use this option unless you are restricted to taking only a standard action on your turn.


or moving towards the nearest enemy if none are in range.

Initiative: (1d20+9)[*27*]

Charge attack: Baerlyon (1d20+12)[*14*] to hit, (1d20+12)[*17*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+10)[*17*] magical slashing damage, (4d6+20)[*35*] critical strike damage

----------


## Gwynfrid

Hovering above and a few steps behind Filburn, Elrembriel waits, wand in hand.

*Spoiler*
Show

It's actually a 3rd level wand of magic missile.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace nods as the others seamlessly dispatch the last of the gargoyles, she pauses for just a second to catch her breath while aid is administered, thanking Waylan graciously.

As the others prepare to head out the last door to confront whatever was alerted by the bell, she takes a look around the room sighing, she wanted nothing more than to re-sanctifiy this place, it felt...._special_ to her, and it had been desecrated...not merely by their presence...it gnawed at her, but she shook the feeling off, their were more....mortal concerns at the moment. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Moving to follow companions

Grace
*HP's:* 83/88
*AC:* 28 
*FF:* 27 *T:* 15 
*Effects:* Angelic Halo (6 minutes), Bless Weapon (4/30)
*Powers/day:* Terendelev's Scale of Grace 1/3 day, MP's 1/5 day, LoH 1/9 day, Smite Evil 1/2 day, Divine Bond 0/1 day

----------


## Farmerbink

Filbert assertively pushes through the doorway, and perhaps quickly finds himself wishing he hadn't.  After cursory inspection, the room beyond was once clearly a kitchen.  The shattered fragments of cabinet doors and sturdy tables line the southern wall, flanking a wide fireplace that might hold a pair of large cauldrons, or a good-sized livestock specimen.

Instead of fresh-roasted meat and bread, however, the place stinks of death, decay, and offal.  Two deceased soldiers, bearing the easily-recognized insignia of your army hang from the rafters, gutted like a salted pig hung up to dry.  The floor is stained an ugly brown-red, suggesting this is hardly the first time it's been used for this.

Otherwise, the room is empty.  Two narrow doors lead elsewhere: one northward, presumably into the unexplored courtyard; and one to the east, likely pressing deeper into the compound.

_Deduct 3 rounds from buffs for quick inspection (they are actually dead, not ghouls), and presumably move on?_

Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Exploring round-by-round*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Enlarged Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 10, *HP* 59/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 22, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 30, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 7, *Will* 8, *CMB* +10, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +10 (2d6+10, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +3 Dex, +3 Deflection, +1 Natural AC)
*Abilities* Str 26, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 5/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 0/2 Available
Mythic Powers 2/5 Available
Bull's Strength, Round 16/60
Protection from Evil Round 15/60 (bonuses superseded by Grace's Angelic Halo)
Grace's Angelic Halo (bonuses included above, as I suspect all enemies are [Evil])
Black Blade Strike Round 5/10
Paragon Surge (Extra Arcanist Exploit, Energy Shield), Round 11/60
Energy Shield - 15 Resist Negative Energy, Round 10/60
Arcane Strike

"By the good gods...these were men from the army...how did they get _here_?" asks Filburn before the twitch that accompanies the telepathic words of his blade can be seen wrenching his head, apparently painfully. "Ow...fine, then. Baerlyon is right, now may not be the time to properly bury them. Let's check a bit further in before we come back to handle the rites they deserve. At least they won't be some unholy meal, now..."

He moves purposefully to listen at the eastern door for a moment. Then, if he hears nothing he will go to the northern door and push through quickly, once again intent on getting out of the way of his allies if anything threatening is on the other side...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Take one round to use Perception at the east door: (1d20+10)[*12*]. If nothing can be heard on the other side, he will move to the north door and move through with violence intended towards any enemies on the other side.

Initiative: (1d20+10)[*23*].

Attack, presuming a surprised enemy: Baerlyon (1d20+10)[*24*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*27*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+10)[*19*] magical slashing damage, (4d6+20)[*38*] critical strike damage.

----------


## Farmerbink

Considering other matters more urgent than caution, Filburn pauses briefly at the eastern door.  He hears nothing beyond, and quickly nods his intent at the other portal.

He throws open the northern door and steps into an empty courtyard- empty of life, anyway.  Stunted, dead branches that might once politely have been called trees fight with thorny grass to dominate the scant topsoil protected from the winds by the chapel/keeps' stone walls.  In the middle of the open space, half of a statue stands.  Perhaps once, it peered upwards, but now the face and one shoulder lie shattered on the stony soil, while its right hand is raised in a gesture suggesting supplication.  From here, you can see a few places where the wall has fared worse than others, and another pair of doors leading into the eastern wall.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

One extra round for movement into the courtyard

Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Exploring round-by-round*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Enlarged Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 10, *HP* 59/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 22, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 30, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 7, *Will* 8, *CMB* +10, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +10 (2d6+10, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +3 Dex, +3 Deflection, +1 Natural AC)
*Abilities* Str 26, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 5/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 0/2 Available
Mythic Powers 2/5 Available
Bull's Strength, Round 17/60
Protection from Evil Round 16/60 (bonuses superseded by Grace's Angelic Halo)
Grace's Angelic Halo (bonuses included above, as I suspect all enemies are [Evil])
Black Blade Strike Round 6/10
Paragon Surge (Extra Arcanist Exploit, Energy Shield), Round 12/60
Energy Shield - 15 Resist Negative Energy, Round 11/60
Arcane Strike

"Keep up, everyone - don't get split up," directs the party as he keeps moving, again checking one door before going to the other (if the first shows no signs of threats on the other side).

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Take one round to use Perception at the southernmost door: (1d20+10)[*30*]. If nothing can be heard on the other side, he will move to the north door and move through with violence intended towards any enemies on the other side.

Initiative: (1d20+10)[*18*].

Attack, presuming a surprised enemy: Baerlyon (1d20+10)[*12*] to hit, [roll]+10[/roll] (19-20/x3), (2d6+10)[*19*] magical slashing damage, (4d6+20)[*31*] critical strike damage.

----------


## MuffinMan

> "Keep up, everyone - don't get split up," directs the party as he keeps moving, again checking one door before going to the other (if the first shows no signs of threats on the other side).


"Aye!" reponds Waylan, tearing his attention away from the spectacle of the dangling corpses. "_Inheritor shield your souls_" he whispers in supplication - brief, but it will have to do for now. He follows at the rear of the group, senses straining to pick up any hint of ambush from ahead... or behind.

*Spoiler: Perception*
Show

(1d20+15)[*28*] although maybe with some penalty for being all the way at the back.

Waylan's pretty spent, spell-wise, so he'll just keep up and follow Filburn's lead until the situation changes. Current map placement looks reasonable.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek  keeps pace with Filburn, ranging in arcs that mirror his enlarged fellow swordsman, but allowing the tiefling's gaze to linger on different walls. When nothing of interest makes itself immediately apparent, he moves to the door alongside Filburn, coiled like a spring to follow...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Perception check, should it be relevant: (1d20+9)[*21*] with add'l +3 vs traps.

----------


## Farmerbink

Waylan and Morevek's efforts prove invaluable as Filburn leads the exploration.  

Utterly unexpected, a sudden _presence_ draws the cleric and bladesman's eyes to the center of the courtyard.  Where you are _quite certain_ there was previously nothing, a lanky demon with wide bat-like wings now stands.  Blinking in the relative brightness, perhaps against the odds, you have the initiative.

*Spoiler: Image*
Show




Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Enlarged Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 10, *HP* 59/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 28, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 7, *Will* 8, *CMB* +10, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +10 (2d6+10, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +3 Dex, +3 Deflection, +1 Natural AC)
*Abilities* Str 26, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 5/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 0/2 Available
Mythic Powers 2/5 Available
Bull's Strength, Round 18/60
Protection from Evil Round 17/60 (bonuses superseded by Grace's Angelic Halo)
Grace's Angelic Halo (bonuses included above, as I suspect all enemies are [Evil])
Black Blade Strike Round 7/10
Paragon Surge (Extra Arcanist Exploit, Energy Shield), Round 13/60
Energy Shield - 15 Resist Negative Energy, Round 12/60
Arcane Strike
Charge

Suddenly in combat Filburn's speech shifts to the strange tongue of the wicked fey as he calls out in alarm and strikes at the demon!

*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show

"To arms! Strike it down, friends!"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Activate Arcane Strike and charge the demon, moving to *AG13-AH14* (enlarged Filburn has reach): Baerlyon (1d20+12)[*25*] to hit, (1d20+12)[*16*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+10)[*14*] magical slashing damage, (4d6+20)[*32*] critical strike damage.

AoO, if incurred: Baerlyon (1d20+10)[*27*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*11*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+10)[*15*] magical slashing damage, (4d6+20)[*35*] critical strike damage.

----------


## MuffinMan

*Round 1*

"_Look out!_" Waylan cries in alarm. With no time for further explanation he rushes forward and releases an arrow at the foe, letting the soft _*thwip*_ of his bowstring say whatever else needs to be said.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to AH/15 and shoot at "N". This time let's use one of the (4) _+1 holy arrows_:

atk (1d20+11)[*12*] (Point-Blank, Deadly Aim, +1 arrow)
dmg (1d8+5)[*9*] piercing + (2d6)[*5*] holy
cc atk (1d20+11)[*19*] (20/x3)
cdmg (2d8+10)[*21*] piercing + (4d6)[*11*] holy

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 56 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 4 *AC* 21 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +5 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (2) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## BelGareth

Grace follows silently, mostly numb from the events that have taken place, she mouths words to a prayer, but nothing comes out. The discovery of the dead soldiers was worrisome, and she prayed for their souls as they moved on. She followed with a furrowed brow, and then her consciousness was _drawn_ to the center of the courtyard, which was empty just a moment ago. She see s a demon standing there, and almost smiles, finally, something to take her anger out on. She gripped her sword, _Radiance_ and charged the foul thing before her. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Charge from AG18 to AF14 (if allowed)

(charge +2, +1 crusader trait vs chaotic-evil, auto confirms, and counts as good for DR)
*Attack* - (1d20+15)[*32*]
*Damage* - (1d8+5)[*8*]

Grace
*HP's:* 83/88
*AC:* 26 
*FF:* 25 *T:* 13 
*Effects:* Angelic Halo (6 minutes), Bless Weapon (7/30)
*Powers/day:* Terendelev's Scale of Grace 1/3 day, MP's 1/5 day, LoH 1/9 day, Smite Evil 1/2 day, Divine Bond 0/1 day

----------


## Gwynfrid

Worried about the possibility that this sudden apparition might be deceptive, Elrembriel doesn't attack, instead looking around for other threats. Flying alongslide her, the owl seems to be equally watchful.

*Spoiler*
Show

Elrembriel's Perception (1d20+13)[*25*] with Heightened Awareness
Sruech'ul's Perception (1d20+16)[*24*] 


*Spoiler: Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 71 / 71 
*Speed* 30 ft, fly 60 ft
*Init* +3 
Senses: Darkvision, sensitivity to light (dazzled in bright light, -1 to attacks and Perception); Perception +11
*AC* 20 (Mage Armor +4, Dex +3, Angelic Halo +3)
*Fort* +8 *Ref* +8 *Will* +9 (Angelic Halo is 1 better than her Cloak of Resistance)
*CMB* +3 *BAB* +3 
*Acid splash* +7 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +2 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 13 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 21 (+5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Effects: Resist Cold and Electricity 30 (190 minutes), Detect Magic, Heightened Awareness, Angelic Halo, Fly (8 minutes)
Powers/day: Mythic Power 1/5, Prescience 3/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 2/3



*Spoiler: Sruech'ul*
Show

Familiar, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +16
AC 21, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +3 natural, +3 Angelic Halo)
hp 35
Fort +5, Ref +10, Will +10 with Angelic Halo - Improved Evasion
Speed 30 ft., fly 110 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +8 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 8, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +3; CMB +5; CMD 11
Feats Weapon Finesse, Alertness, Lightning Reflexes
Skills Fly +7, Stealth +23
Skill from master: Craft(Alchemy) +0, Knowledge(Arcana) +5, Knowledge(Planes) +5, Perception +17, Sense Motive +10, Spellcraft +5, Use Magic Device +4
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master
Effects:

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's gaze _snaps_ toward the unexpected presence. As Grace and Filburn close, the slender swordsman circles to place the demon between himself and the other swordsmen...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Double move to AD12.

I'm not sure about the rounds involved, but if necessary to keep the buff up, Morevek will use a Swift action to spend an arcane point to give his Katana +1 and Keen.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 7, *HP* 65/65, *Speed* 30
*AC* 34, *Touch* 25, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 28, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 13, *Will* 9, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex+1, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Shield, +6 Dex, +3 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Cat's Grace: +4 Dex. 48 (??) rds remaining
Angelic Halo (PfE): +2 (net) Deflection, Saves vs evil. 45 (??) rds remaining
Mirror Image: 6  images, 46 (??) rds remaining
Shield: +4 Shield AC. 43 (??) rds remaining
Arcane pt: +1 and Keen to Katana, 4 (??) rds remaining
Chill Touch: Up to 2 charges remaining

Todo: scribe Vanish with spell-scars

----------


## Farmerbink

The heroes rapidly converge on the demon, Filburn and Grace blade first.  Waylan's arrow goes wide, as he starts a bit when Grace charges past.  As Elrembriel and Morevek make their own preparations, nothing else becomes visible.  

The demon, though it doesn't seem especially resistant to their blades, doesn't seem to care much either.  With a snarl, it steps away, and you can feel some kind of unseen magic attempting to take hold of you. Even in the frenetic throes of combat, you find your limbs suddenly becoming less responsive.  Within a few heartbeats, they stop responding altogether.  Only Grace still seems able to control herself.

*Spoiler: Image*
Show


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Only Grace saved against the demon's _mass hold person_  If you would like, you can roll a new will save, DC 21, as a full-round action (which doesn't provoke an AoO).  If not, once I get a post from Bel, I can move on to the next round, rolling it for you  :Small Eek: 


Map updated

----------


## BelGareth

Grace felt her sword hit, felt the ichor and the foul skin give way to the power, the mere presence of _Radiance_, but the demon seemed to ignore it, she gritted her teeth, steeling herself for the onslaught that would come, but it was something much worse than abyssal claws, or teeth that came at them.

Her mind raced, recoiled in abject _horror_ as the demon pried itself into her psyche, images rushed back from before, from before.....the endless hordes, the hammer, her white knuckle grip, the queen......and then it was gone, as if the demon had saw something it didn't want to.

She stole a glance around, and saw her allies all frozen, panic began to creep up her spine, _No!_ she screamed silently, *"NO!!!!"* she screamed out loud, 

*"THIS!"*

she swung _Radiance_ at the demon

*"WILL!"*

She swung _Radiance again_

*"NOT HAPPEN!"*

She screamed at the demon, at the place, at the queen, and at the abyss itself, she _forced_ her allies to move, she would not let them down, not again. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Swift: use a Mythic point to use Rally ability, all allies within 30ft can re-roll. (remember +3 from my halo, and +2 from medal of command)

(assuming I cannot smite, due to the ability using a swift, but if the Rally ability can be used as a free, then smitey smite)
Full Attack

(+1 crusader trait vs chaotic-evil, auto confirms, and counts as good for DR)
*Attack 1* - (1d20+13)[*22*] (if smite +6)
*Damage* - (1d8+5)[*13*] (if smite and first hit +12)

*Attack 2* - (1d20+8)[*19*] (if smite +6)
*Damage* - (1d8+5)[*13*] (if smite and first hit +12, else if smite +6)

Grace
*HP's:* 83/88
*AC:* 28
*FF:* 25 *T:* 15 
*Effects:* Angelic Halo (6 minutes), Bless Weapon (8/30)
*Powers/day:* Terendelev's Scale of Grace 1/3 day, MP's 0/5 day, LoH 1/9 day, Smite Evil 1?/2 day, Divine Bond 0/1 day

----------


## Gwynfrid

The loss of all feeling in her limbs revives Elrembriel's worst memories. The eight-armed demon... Tanieal, her own mother... The scar on her cheek burns fiercely, and she clings to that horrible feeling, tries so hard to use it to shake herself free of the magic... To no avail. She closes her eyes, wondering if this might be the end. Unless... _Seek my blessing against the demons, girl... and you shall have it. Please, Lady of the radiant sword..._

And then, once again, the Inheritor's promise comes true, in the form of Grace's thundering, raging cry. She's free! Her prayer of thankfulness will have to wait. She points her wand at the nabasu, watching for signs of more spellcasting.

*Spoiler*
Show

Free action, use Prescience (1d20)[*19*] - if 16 or better, use this result instead of the first CL roll below; if lower than 16 but higher than 13, use this result instead of rolling a saving throw this round.

Ready action to use the wand if the demon uses a spell-like ability or spell (a SLA can be interrupted just like a spell). 
Damage (2d4+3)[*8*]
CL check vs SR - unfortunately, this uses the wand's CL of just 3. I'm not sure if the Eldritch Breach mythic path ability is applicable, but I'm going  to roll twice: Use only the first roll if it's not.
(1d20+3)[*8*]
(1d20+3)[*11*]

*Spoiler: Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 71 / 71 
*Speed* 30 ft, fly 60 ft
*Init* +3 
Senses: Darkvision, sensitivity to light (dazzled in bright light, -1 to attacks and Perception); Perception +11
*AC* 20 (Mage Armor +4, Dex +3, Angelic Halo +3)
*Fort* +8 *Ref* +8 *Will* +9 (Angelic Halo is 1 better than her Cloak of Resistance)
*CMB* +3 *BAB* +3 
*Acid splash* +7 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +2 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 13 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 21 (+5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Effects: Resist Cold and Electricity 30 (190 minutes), Detect Magic, Heightened Awareness, Angelic Halo, Fly (8 minutes)
Powers/day: Mythic Power 1/5, Prescience 2/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 2/3



*Spoiler: Sruech'ul*
Show

Familiar, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +16
AC 21, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +3 natural, +3 Angelic Halo)
hp 35
Fort +5, Ref +10, Will +10 with Angelic Halo - Improved Evasion
Speed 30 ft., fly 110 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +8 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 8, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +3; CMB +5; CMD 11
Feats Weapon Finesse, Alertness, Lightning Reflexes
Skills Fly +7, Stealth +23
Skill from master: Craft(Alchemy) +0, Knowledge(Arcana) +5, Knowledge(Planes) +5, Perception +17, Sense Motive +10, Spellcraft +5, Use Magic Device +4
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master
Effects:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Round 2*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Enlarged Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 10, *HP* 59/59, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 22, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 30, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 7, *Will* 8, *CMB* +10, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +10 (2d6+10, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +3 Dex, +3 Deflection, +1 Natural AC)
*Abilities* Str 26, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 5/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 0/2 Available
Mythic Powers 2/5 Available
Bull's Strength, Round 19/60
Protection from Evil Round 18/60 (bonuses superseded by Grace's Angelic Halo)
Grace's Angelic Halo (bonuses included above, as I suspect all enemies are [Evil])
Black Blade Strike Round 8/10
Paragon Surge (Extra Arcanist Exploit, Energy Shield), Round 14/60
Energy Shield - 15 Resist Negative Energy, Round 13/60
Arcane Strike

Filburn seems about to give up, as the demon's magic washes over him and weighs down his very soul. Then Aurora - *No, she wants to be called Grace now!* - _twitch!_ - resists and he finds himself clearheaded (at least partially due to the violent tic delivered by Baerlyon's telepathic correction). Out of the corner of his eye he notes that Waylan seems unable to fight off the foul enchantment, so Filburn remains between him and the demon as he slashes at the monster with a wordless grunt!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

As noted, Filburn is half-elf with "Elven Immunities," so he has +2 vs Enchantment spells. That's enough to pass the re-roll.

Activate Arcane Strike and attack the demon, 5-ft stepping to keep between the enemy and Waylan if it becomes necessary: Baerlyon (1d20+10)[*16*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*12*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+10)[*19*] magical slashing damage, (4d6+20)[*36*] critical strike damage.

AoO, if incurred: Baerlyon (1d20+10)[*27*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*24*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+10)[*19*] magical slashing damage, (4d6+20)[*33*] critical strike damage.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's eyes narrow, and subtle shiftings of his head give away his watchful gaze as a wave of foul magic washes over them. Seeming himself to be unperturbed by such arcane energies, the magus glowers at the demon's assault upon the persons of his closest friends and allies. Without warning, he flings himself bodily into a whirling attack!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Edit: My read on the map is that Morevek is already in a flanking position. If my read is incorrect, but he can 5ft step to be in flanking position, then he will do that.
If my read is incorrect, and he's *not* obviously threatened by taking a move action to *get* into flanking position, do that and attack only once, with an actual +2 to the first attacks below.

Begin Spell Combat by making a plain ol' attack. *Rolls do not include flanking*, but do include Piranha Strike's penalty.

Caster level checks for the spells used below: (1d20+6)[*15*] and (1d20+6)[*21*]

Attack: (1d20+8)[*25*]; CC for x2 on 23+: (1d20+8)[*24*]
Damage: (1d8+11)[*15*] slashing plus (1d6)[*3*] negative energy (Chill Touch) and Fort save vs DC *17* else 1 Str Damage
Crit damage: (1d8+11)[*19*] slashing plus (1d6)[*5*] negative energy (Chill Touch) and 1 Str Damage
Free Intimidate check: (1d20+15)[*26*]

Assuming that the foe is not yet dead, cast Touch of Fatigue defensively (can't fail) and attack again:

Attack: (1d20+8)[*19*]; CC for x2 on 23+: (1d20+8)[*25*]
Damage: (1d8+11)[*12*] slashing plus Touch of Fatigue: Fort save vs DC *16* else fatigued, 6 rds
Crit damage: (1d8+11)[*17*] slashing
Free Intimidate check: (1d20+15)[*26*]

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+10)[*27*]; CC for x2 on 25+: (1d20+10)[*19*]
Damage: (1d8+11)[*12*] slashing plus maybe Touch of Fatigue: Fort save vs DC *16* else fatigued, 6 rds
Crit damage: (1d8+11)[*13*] slashing
Free Intimidate check: (1d20+15)[*29*]



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 7, *HP* 65/65, *Speed* 30
*AC* 34, *Touch* 25, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 28, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 13, *Will* 9, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex+5, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Shield, +6 Dex, +3 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Cat's Grace: +4 Dex. 42 (??) rds remaining
Angelic Halo (PfE): +2 (net) Deflection, Saves vs evil. 40 (??) rds remaining
Mirror Image: 6  images, 41 (??) rds remaining
Shield: +4 Shield AC. 38 (??) rds remaining
Arcane pt: +1 and Keen to Katana, 9 rds remaining
Chill Touch: Up to 1 charges remaining
Piranha Strike: -2 attack, +4 damage

Todo: scribe Vanish with spell-scars

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan strains in sudden panic at the demon's spell, trying desperately to lift arms that just... _won't..._ *move!!!*

----------


## Farmerbink

Suddenly bleeding profusely (almost entirely from Morevek's savage slice), the demon snarls ferociously.  *Spoiler: Abyssal*
Show

"If he won't feed me, _you_ will!"
  A sudden blast of nearly imperceptible energy erupts from the fiend's eyes.  As it washes over you, Grace and Morevek feel phantom tendrils grasping at their minds and hearts, but little else.  Waylan and Filburn, however, experience the terrifying sensation of near-death as they find they can't breathe, can't _think_.  For just a moment, it seems their very hearts come to a screeching halt as their bodies desperately scream for life.

Elrembriel braces herself for the same onslaught as she watches her allies struggle, but it never comes.  As the demon steps away from his assailants, he raises his hand and Elrembriel sees her chance.  She fires the wand of magic missiles and is rewarded by a savage hiss as the demon's focus fails.

*Spoiler: Image*
Show


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Good news, everybody!  Waylan and Filburn get _a negative level each_ (DC 18 fortitude to remove it, daily)


Map updated

----------


## BelGareth

Grace was still screaming, at least she thought she was as the foul thing in front of her moved, it had cast something, but she wasn't sure. Her focus, her anger, her goal was the demon, she was going to cut it to pieces, cut it apart, and watch the ichor splatter on the ground. Screaming with each swing of _Radiance_, she sliced into the foul thing, trying to hew it down like a mighty oak.

*Spoiler*
Show


Free: 5ft to AD15
Swift: SMITE

Full Attack
(+1 crusader trait vs chaotic-evil, auto confirms, and counts as good\cold iron for DR, +6 smite, full power attack -2)
*Attack 1* - (1d20+16)[*36*] 
*Damage* - (1d8+17)[*25*] (if first hit +6) (25+6)x2 = 62 damage

*Attack 2* - (1d20+11)[*25*] 
*Damage* - (1d8+17)[*20*]

Grace
*HP's:* 83/88
*AC:* 34
*FF:* 33 *T:* 21 
*Effects:* Angelic Halo (6 minutes), Bless Weapon (9/30)
*Powers/day:* Terendelev's Scale of Grace 1/3 day, MP's 0/5 day, LoH 1/9 day, Smite Evil 0/2 day, Divine Bond 0/1 day

----------


## Farmerbink

Filling the air with righteous fury, Grace and _Radiance_ sing in tandem.  Before the wretched demon can even recover its surprise at Elrembriel's interruption, the holy blade bites, and bites _deep._  No doubt the first blow was a death stroke, as the paladin ducked under a claw to plunge the glowing sword into the hilt.  She spins as she pulls it out, however, and neatly severs its spine- nearly bisecting the demon entirely as the blade draws ichor and alien organs into the ruddy air.

As fast as it started, the danger appears gone.  Once more, suddenly, silence reigns in the open courtyard.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace breathes heavy as the demon slides down to the floor, it's insides outside, she wipes _Radiance_ off with her clothes, ignoring the fact she was staining her garments. Looking around quickly, a thought came to her mind, one that she should have been doing. 

She holds up Radiance like a holy symbol, and scans the room for anything by with an evil aura, rotating slowly to make sure she covers everything, to include the floor and the roof. 

"How is everyone?" she quietly asks, her voice came out in a dry, raspy cough, she suddenly felt the need to quench her thirst, squinting at the sudden reminder of mortality, she focused, and pushed on, *"Who needs healing?"*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn starts as the demon speaks, leaning his head in as he tries to understand the speech that _should_ be familiar but somehow isn't... His focus is shattered by the [evil] power exerted by the abyssal monster as he feels dramatically less of everything after the magical assault. Struggling to breath unhindered, the half-elf watches with healthy admiration as Grace - *That's right, that's her name now...* - effectively kills their foe with a truly brutal strike.

"Well done, m'Lady," he says quietly. Kneeling for a moment to recover, the enlarged swordsman shakes his head at her question. "I don't think you can heal...whatever it just did. It's like it took a bite out of who I am...how awful...

I seem to remember it saying something though - '_If he won't feed me, you will_' - any idea who or what 'he' might be? I hope it's nothing worse than this demon further inside the chapel, but what else feeds a demon besides a captive or a demon lord?"

Filburn takes a moment longer to shake himself out of the sudden weighty lethargy he feels and turn towards the next door. "As soon as everyone says they're ready I'm pushing through. There's no point to waiting and letting our magic enhancements fade!" he says with as much motivation as he can muster before standing at the doorway with the knob in hand, ready to throw it open and dive into yet another dangerous battle.

*Spoiler: Mechanics and OoC*
Show

Filburn is at full HPs, excepting the Negative Level. Unless we've a way to remove those right now, there's not much point in slowing down. I'd like to spend no more than 30 seconds (5 rounds) waiting to continue, less if possible.

I'd like Filburn ready to open the door at *AK9* next.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan gasps as the magic of the spell is released and falls to his knees. He rises slowly, checking himself over for injuries. "I am... uninjured, I think...." he says haltingly, but then he suddenly begins shivering in spite of the heat of the day. "An affliction of the spirit-" his voice is hoarse "- but I'll live. Come on, Sir Filburn has the right of it. Let's finish our business quickly and leave this terrible place!

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's sweeping spin suddenly ceases, and the swordsman looks down at the fallen pieces of the demon with grim satisfaction. He looks up in search of Grace's gaze, but finds her attention to be diverted to their companions. The tiefling's brows furrow in evident concern, and his clawed tail lashes near the dusty earth of the disused courtyard.




> "As soon as everyone says they're ready I'm pushing through. There's no point to waiting and letting our magic enhancements fade!"





> "An affliction of the spirit-" his voice is hoarse "- but I'll live. Come on, Sir Filburn has the right of it. Let's finish our business quickly and leave this terrible place!


With a visible straightening of his spine, Morevek returns his attention to the tasks at hand. "Indeed," he murmurs softly, and with a flourishing spin of his blade, the tiefling stalks silently alongside Filburn as the latter moves toward the next doorway.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

It doesn't sound like we're doing a lot to wrap up the fight... or are there unresolved Hold Persons to deal with? How many rounds need to be deducted from buffs?

In any event, inspecting the door for traps and/or listening through it: (1d20+9)[*19*] with an additional *+3* vs traps.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"I am well, my lady. Thank you..." The fear hasn't completely left Elrembriel's pale face. She clutches her wand reflexively, ready to use it on any new appearing enemy.

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

2 rounds of "catch up," plus a 3rd round to take the new positions (as reflected on the map), and discover the door is locked.


Filburn waits just long enough to lock eyes with each of his companions before throwing open the next door- or trying, anyway.  With a notable _thud_ he instead slams his shoulder into the locked door, and remains in the courtyard, a bit jarred.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

After only a moment to shake his head clear Filburn looks meaningfully at Morevek before moving to the next closest door and trying that one instead...

----------


## BelGareth

Grace moves up ready for the door being open.

*Spoiler*
Show


subtracted 3 rounds from buffs

Grace
*HP's:* 83/88
*AC:* 34
*FF:* 33 *T:* 21 
*Effects:* Angelic Halo (6 minutes), Bless Weapon (12/30)
*Powers/day:* Terendelev's Scale of Grace 1/3 day, MP's 0/5 day, LoH 1/9 day, Smite Evil 0/2 day, Divine Bond 0/1 day

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek inspects the locked door with narrowed eyes, already reaching into his sash for a small set of thieves' tools...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Perception to look for traps: (1d20+12)[*25*]
Disable Device to unlock the door: (1d20+17)[*33*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn stomps towards the next door, struggling to hide his frustration.  As he leans into the next door (with perhaps a bit more caution), Morevek is rapidly rewarded with a nearly inaudible _click._  The two heroes open their doors, one with haste the other with subtlety, and find remarkably similar chambers.  

The locked door opens a room to a nearly-completely barren space.  It's impossible to know what once took place here, but a simple set of manacles are anchored in a nook along the eastern wall.  A single figure in rough linens and leathers as one might wear under armor slumps against the far wall.  He looks up, with grim eyes that blink unrecognizing in the darkness.  For the moment, the man remains silent, though Morevek can tell he's _trying_ to see who opened the door.

The chamber Filburn opens is a wreck.  Once a stained-glass window was mounted high on the eastern wall, but now instead there is a gaping hole and a fair amount of colorful broken glass on the floor.  Filburn immediately notices the utter lack of any sound as he steps into the space and his mail-clad greaves cause no echoes.  Two more figures are chained to the walls in this room, though they don't respond to Filburn's entrance at all.

Map updated

----------


## JWallyR

Without turning, Morevek beckons Grace toward the doorway into which he peers. After a brief murmur and gesture, the swordsman blinks, peering with greater intensity into the room...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cast Detect Magic and inspect the room, and particularly its occupant. Perception: (1d20+9)[*27*] (additional +3 vs traps)

----------


## BelGareth

Grace nods and approaches, seeing what lay inside, she immediately sheathes her sword, and holds her hand out and tries to see if any evil lies within.

*Spoiler*
Show


Detect Evil

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> The chamber Filburn opens is a wreck.  Once a stained-glass window was mounted high on the eastern wall, but now instead there is a gaping hole and a fair amount of colorful broken glass on the floor.  Filburn immediately notices the utter lack of any sound as he steps into the space and his mail-clad greaves cause no echoes.  Two more figures are chained to the walls in this room, though they don't respond to Filburn's entrance at all.


Filburn steps backwards, his mind racing in the sudden silence as he pulls the door - ruined locking-mechanism and all - back into the frame. "There's magical silence in the next room and two figures. They aren't moving. Something is happening, but I don't yet know what..." he announces, praying fervently that the sound-dampening effect won't emit beyond the closed door...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cannot cast _Detect Magic_ in the silence, but it's pretty obvious. That said, I suspect there is an illusion or something happening here...Which applies best, a Will Save or a Knowledge/Spellcraft check? All modifiers happen to be the same...(1d20+5)[*20*].

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan nods glumly at Filburn's report, still unsteady from the effects of the demon's life-drain. "I can dispel one such illusion, if it comes to it. But, I think, no more..." his voice is hoarse. He remains in the courtyard, awaiting the reports of Morevek and Grace.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Encore des mystères
Pour nous à éclaircir...
La magie je préfère
Tout d'abord découvrir."

Elrembriel casts a quick spell and goes to inspect the silent room.

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Detect Magic before stepping into the room. In case Spellcraft or Knowledge(Arcana) are useful, it's the same bonus: (1d20+14)[*28*]

----------


## Farmerbink

In the first several moments, Morevek and Elrembriel immediately note the presence of a single magical aura.  Morevek sees only figments and ideas of it, as his vision is obscured by a stone wall between himself and the source.  

Grace notes no presence of evil auras in either room (though her view of one of the rooms is likewise impeded by the stone wall between.

Map updated*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If you would like to sustain the detect magic spells, we can.  Continuing round-by-round for buffs.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Exploring*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Enlarged Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 10, *HP* 54/54, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 22, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 6, *Will* 7, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +10 (2d6+7, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +3 Dex, +3 Deflection, +1 Natural AC)
*Abilities* Str 26, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 9 (1 on ability checks from negative level)
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 5/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 0/2 Available
Mythic Powers 2/5 Available
Bull's Strength, Round 26/60
Protection from Evil Round 25/60 (bonuses superseded by Grace's Angelic Halo)
Grace's Angelic Halo (bonuses included above, as I suspect all enemies are [Evil])
Paragon Surge (Extra Arcanist Exploit, Energy Shield), Round 21/60
Energy Shield - 15 Resist Negative Energy, Round 20/60
Enlarge Person, Round 14/60
One negative level (-1 on all skill checks and Caster Level; all other penalties already made above.)

"I'm not even sure what I saw - the two figures in the room didn't react to me at all, and all sounds were gone...It's weird, but I don't think it's a threat. Let's go to the next door, unless we need to handle the chained figure in that room..." Filburn says as the enlarged half-elf swordsman starts to move south through the room with the dead knights to the remaining unexplored door...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

I did the math and it was about 7 rounds ago that I last tracked buffs. Several expired and I had to add the negative level. Otherwise, just movement...

----------


## Gwynfrid

Frowning, Elrembriel concentrates on the source of magic she just found, while her owl friend comes to take a rest, perched on her shoulder.

*Spoiler*
Show

2nd round of magic detection. Sruech'ul's Perception of +16 is better than Elrembriel's.

*Spoiler: Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 71 / 71 
*Speed* 30 ft, fly 60 ft
*Init* +3 
Senses: Darkvision, sensitivity to light (dazzled in bright light, -1 to attacks and Perception); Perception +11 (+14 while in shadows)
*AC* 20 (Mage Armor +4, Dex +3, Angelic Halo +3)
*Fort* +8 *Ref* +8 *Will* +9 (Angelic Halo is 1 better than her Cloak of Resistance)
*CMB* +3 *BAB* +3 
*Acid splash* +7 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +2 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 13 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 21 (+5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Effects: Resist Cold and Electricity 30 (190 minutes), Detect Magic, Heightened Awareness, Angelic Halo, Fly (8 minutes)
Powers/day: Mythic Power 1/5, Prescience 2/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 2/3



*Spoiler: Sruech'ul*
Show

Familiar, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +16
AC 21, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +3 natural, +3 Angelic Halo)
hp 35
Fort +5, Ref +10, Will +10 with Angelic Halo - Improved Evasion
Speed 30 ft., fly 110 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +8 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 8, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +3; CMB +5; CMD 11
Feats Weapon Finesse, Alertness, Lightning Reflexes
Skills Fly +7, Stealth +23
Skill from master: Craft(Alchemy) +0, Knowledge(Arcana) +5, Knowledge(Planes) +5, Perception +17, Sense Motive +10, Spellcraft +5, Use Magic Device +4
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master
Effects:

----------


## MuffinMan

> "I'm not even sure what I saw - the two figures in the room didn't react to me at all, and all sounds were gone...It's weird, but I don't think it's a threat. Let's go to the next door, unless we need to handle the chained figure in that room..." Filburn says as the enlarged half-elf swordsman starts to move south through the room with the dead knights to the remaining unexplored door...


"Aye," Waylan croaks. "If they're still alive, a few moments longer is unlikely to make the difference. Let's finish securing the area." He follows a few paces behind Filburn, scanning the sides, back, and skies while the swordsman addresses the ground ahead.

----------


## Farmerbink

While Elrembriel focuses, Filburn and Waylan (and the others?) continue scouring the area.  Following close on Filburn's heels, everyone but Elrembriel is on guard behind him as the enlarged knight presses onward.

*Spoiler: OOC: Elrembriel*
Show

2 magical auras.  The stronger is of moderate power (4th to 6th level active spell or 6th to 11th magic item)
Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, exploring and Surprise Round?*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Enlarged Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 10, *HP* 54/54, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 22, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 6, *Will* 7, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +10 (2d6+9, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *  +1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +3 Dex, +3 Deflection, +1 Natural AC)
*Abilities* Str 26, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 9 (1 on ability checks from negative level)
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 5/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 0/2 Available
(Filburn's) Mythic Powers 1/5 Available
(Baerlyon) Mythic Powers 1/2 Available
Bull's Strength, Round 27/60
Protection from Evil Round 26/60 (bonuses superseded by Grace's Angelic Halo)
Grace's Angelic Halo (bonuses included above, as I suspect all enemies are [Evil])
Paragon Surge (Extra Arcanist Exploit, Energy Shield), Round 22/60
Energy Shield - 15 Resist Negative Energy, Round 21/60
Enlarge Person, Round 15/60
Arcane Strike (+2 damage, included above)
One negative level (-1 on all skill checks and Caster Level; all other penalties already made above.)

"...and here we go...!" whispers Filburn after looking to the others and making sure they are ready. Then he throws his shoulder into the door and bursts into the new room, his enlarged sword ready to inflict violence on whatever he finds!

*Spoiler: Mechanics and OoC*
Show

I suspect if we'd cleared the abandoned mission of threats that *FarmerBink* would have fast-forwarded all this. So...

Initiative: (1d20+10)[*18*].

Activate Arcane Strike (feat) as a swift action (in both the surprise and regular round, if applicable). Move action to open the door and move into the room as close to an enemy as possible (Strength check if needed to open the door: (1d20+8)[*12*]). I suspect this will be a surprise round, at best, ending Filburn's actions. 

If Filburn wins initiative for the next round, he will use a full-round action to attack once normally and then another attack using his mythic power, Champion's Strike (Sudden Attack). If either attack miss, he will use Baerlyon's Legendary Item power, Legendary Surge, to add 1d8 to the d20 roll.
Normal attack: (1d20+10)[*24*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*23*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+9)[*18*] magical slashing damage, (4d6+18)[*31*] critical strike damage.
Champion's Strike: (1d20+11)[*31*] (critical threat!) or (1d20+11)[*16*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*25*] (19-20/x3) (hopefully a 25 hits, making this a critical strike! if not, can the Legendary Surge be applied to this roll?), (2d6+9)[*19*] magical slashing damage, (4d6+18)[*32*] critical strike damage; this attack ignores DR of the enemy.

If the enemy incurs an AoO: Baerlyon - (1d20+10)[*13*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*21*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+9)[*13*] magical slashing damage, (4d6+18)[*28*] critical strike damage.

If needed, the Legendary Surge: (1d8)[*7*], added to a "to hit" roll.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Two auras, actually... Not very strong, though." A little disappointed, Elrembriel nevertheless continues to focus.

*Spoiler*
Show

OK, let's get the exact strength and location of the auras.

Determine the school of magic: Knowledge(Arcana)
Strongest aura (1d20+14)[*32*]
Weakest aura (1d20+14)[*25*]

Identify, if a magic item: Spellcraft
Strongest aura (1d20+14)[*22*]
Weakest aura (1d20+14)[*31*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan nods his readiness to Filburn and stands a few paces back, angling for the clearest shot at whatever might lie behind the door...

*Spoiler: Initiative?*
Show

(1d20+4)[*10*] if it becomes relevant
I'll hold off on posting more until Farmerbink gives the green light

----------


## BelGareth

Grace was confused, _something_ was happening, she just wasn't sure what. 

She gritted her teeth, and stayed out of the room, her eyes aglow with her magic, detecting evil in the room. 

*Spoiler*
Show




Grace
*HP's:* 83/88
*AC:* 34
*FF:* 33 *T:* 21 
*Effects:* Angelic Halo (~3/6 minutes), Bless Weapon 10/30)
*Powers/day:* Terendelev's Scale of Grace 1/3 day, MP's 0/5 day, LoH 1/9 day, Smite Evil 0/2 day, Divine Bond 0/1 day

----------


## Farmerbink

As Filburn presses the door open, all Hell breaks loose.  The demon inside this final chamber was waiting for you, apparently alongside a small cadre of Ghouls.  As the swordsman steps in, he roughly shoves one Ghoul aside, making just enough space for his oddly-talkative blade to cleave it in half.  Without warning, a sudden gout of greasy... _darkness_ materializes behind Filburn, flooding over him, Grace and Waylan.  It clings to the swordsman's nostrils, wracking his senses with pure, unbridled _wrongness._  Even so, bolstered by his fury and divine charge, the second Ghoul fares even worse than the first.  Nothing but quivering meat is left when _Baerlyon_ rips it apart.

Another pair of Ghouls rushes to assault Filburn, ultimately accomplishing little besides (perhaps) slowing him down. *Spoiler: The demon*
Show




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Waylan and Grace passed their saving throws, and suffer only half damage (8).  Filburn takes the full effect of the demon's ability: 17 damage, and 3 rounds of the sickened condition
Party to act, except Filburn (the demon won initiative)
Map updated

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan hurries up to Grace and lays a hand on the paladin's shoulder. "_Hang on, I'm going to try something!_" When he removes his hand there sprouts a spectral pair of giant eagle's wings! "Go - fly to Ser Filburn's aid!" he cries.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move up to Grace (AH/25) and cast Fly. Hopefully this helps her catch the big baddy, and keep up with him if he uses his own wings.

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 48 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 4 *AC* 21 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +5 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (2) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## Gwynfrid

The sudden alarm breaks Elrembriel's concentration. Not long ago, this would have had her discomfited and reeling, but she has acquired some combat reflexes, and they immediately kick into high gear. Wand in hand, she flies low and fast, passing just over Waylan's head on her way to the middle of the room full of dead people, ready to face the demon.

*Spoiler*
Show

Free action, use Prescience (1d20)[*9*] - if 12 or better, use this result instead of rolling a saving throw this round.

Move action, fly to AG24. I think she has line if sight to the demon from there, albeit barely. If not, she has enough movement to go to AG25, unless passing the tree in considered turning a corner.

Knowledge(The Planes) to identify the demon (1d20+16)[*20*] including Heightened Awareness effect.

Ready action to use the wand if the demon uses a spell-like ability or spell, or if it moves towards her.
Damage (2d4+3)[*9*]
CL check vs SR - unfortunately, this uses the wand's CL of just 3. As Bink didn't announce a ruling change since the last time I did this, I'll still assume Eldritch Breach is applicable. If it isn't, use only the first roll below.
(1d20+3)[*17*]
(1d20+3)[*8*]

*Spoiler: Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 71 / 71 
*Speed* 30 ft, fly 60 ft
*Init* +3 
Senses: Darkvision, sensitivity to light (dazzled in bright light, -1 to attacks and Perception); Perception +11 (+14 while in shadows)
*AC* 20 (Mage Armor +4, Dex +3, Angelic Halo +3)
*Fort* +8 *Ref* +8 *Will* +9 (Angelic Halo is 1 better than her Cloak of Resistance)
*CMB* +3 *BAB* +3 
*Acid splash* +7 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +2 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 13 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 21 (+5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Effects: Resist Cold and Electricity 30 (190 minutes), Detect Magic, Heightened Awareness, Angelic Halo, Fly (8 minutes)
Powers/day: Mythic Power 1/5, Prescience 1/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 2/3



*Spoiler: Sruech'ul*
Show

Familiar, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +16
AC 21, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +3 natural, +3 Angelic Halo)
hp 35
Fort +5, Ref +10, Will +10 with Angelic Halo - Improved Evasion
Speed 30 ft., fly 110 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +8 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 8, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +3; CMB +5; CMD 11
Feats Weapon Finesse, Alertness, Lightning Reflexes
Skills Fly +7, Stealth +23
Skill from master: Craft(Alchemy) +0, Knowledge(Arcana) +5, Knowledge(Planes) +5, Perception +17, Sense Motive +10, Spellcraft +5, Use Magic Device +4
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master
Effects:

----------


## BelGareth

Not really knowing what in the nine was going, she felt something bad roll over her, and her allies charged into the room.

_Well, so be it_ she thought, and calling upon the scale from Terendelev, she moved through like the wind, her balance reinforced by Terendelev 's magic's, she moved through the battle like a ballerina....in full plate. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Swift: activate Terendelev's Scale of Grace
Move-Move AH25 to AO26 (no AOO due to Grace) 

Grace
*HP's:* 75/88
*AC:* 27
*FF:* 26 *T:* 14 
*Effects:* Angelic Halo (~3/6 minutes), Bless Weapon 14/30)
*Powers/day:* Terendelev's Scale of Grace 0/3 day, MP's 0/5 day, LoH 1/9 day, Smite Evil 0/2 day, Divine Bond 0/1 day

----------


## JWallyR

With sudden speed, Morevek throws himself into a charge, nimbly weaving his way around the figures of his friends and forms of fallen foes alike, arriving to sweep his gleaming blade at the foremost of the ghouls that continue to threaten Filburn!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move action: Start walking into the room.
Swift action: spend a Mythic Point to activate Fleet Charge, arriving at AL24 and making an attack on G3 with +1 from Mythic tier:

Attack: (1d20+12)[*31*]
CC: (1d20+12)[*15*] for x2 on 30+
Damage: (1d8+11)[*19*] slashing (includes Piranha Strike)
Crit damage: (1d8+11)[*18*] slashing

Standard action: plain ol' attack

Attack: (1d20+11)[*17*]
CC: (1d20+11)[*23*] for x2 on 29+
Damage: (1d8+11)[*14*] slashing
Crit damage: (1d8+11)[*15*] slashing

*Spoiler: AoO, if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+11)[*28*]
CC: (1d20+11)[*25*] for x2 on 29+
Damage: (1d8+11)[*14*] slashing
Crit damage: (1d8+11)[*13*] slashing


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 7, *HP* 65/65, *Speed* 30
*AC* 34, *Touch* 25, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 28, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 13, *Will* 9, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex+5, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Shield, +6 Dex, +3 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Cat's Grace: +4 Dex. 38 (??) rds remaining
Angelic Halo (PfE): +2 (net) Deflection, Saves vs evil. 36 (??) rds remaining
Mirror Image: 6  images, 35 (??) rds remaining
Shield: +4 Shield AC. 34 (??) rds remaining
Arcane pt: +1 and Keen to Katana, 5 rds remaining
Piranha Strike: -2 atk, +4 dmg

Todo: scribe Vanish with spell-scars

----------


## Farmerbink

Without great preamble, the heroes demonstrate why they have been chosen to lead this army into unfriendly territory.  Despite no great degree of coordination, they flood into the Demon's quarters, and massacre what forces he had left in his command.  

*Spoiler: The demon*
Show




However, the demon did not attain his rank on accident either.  With a wicked grin, he drops a clay seal which shatters on the floor.  Suddenly the room is cast into deep darkness, smothering even the _continual flame_ cast by Grace's angelic halo.  

With a grim, guttural voice, the demon pronounces judgement upon Grace, calling upon dark forces to bolster his attacks.  With many of the heroes unable to see, you are forced to rely on other senses.  Most of you only _hear_ his mace-like censer crashing into her, but Grace gets to feel the full weight of the blow.  In the same few heartbeats, you hear the flapping of grand, leathery wings as the demon takes off.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Grace takes a hit for 21 damage.  The room is under the effect of _deeper darkness_.  Being naturally dim, the final state is darkness requiring dark vision to see.
Map updated

----------


## MuffinMan

"_I think not!_" Waylan cries in a voice made thinner by vitality drain. Still, the priests' voice is firm as he utters the words of a spell, trying to undo the darkness!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cast Dispel Magic targeting the darkness effect.
Dispel check if needed: (1d20+6)[*9*]

Stay put in AH/25/

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 48 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 4 *AC* 21 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +5 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (2) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Round 2*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Enlarged Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 10, *HP* 37/54, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 20, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 5, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +8 (2d6+7, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *+1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (dropped) (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +3 Dex, +3 Deflection, +1 Natural AC)
*Abilities* Str 26, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 9 (1 on ability checks from negative level)
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 5/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 0/2 Available
(Filburn's) Mythic Powers 0/5 Available
(Baerlyon) Mythic Powers 1/2 Available
Bull's Strength, Round 27/60
Protection from Evil Round 26/60 (bonuses superseded by Grace's Angelic Halo)
Grace's Angelic Halo (bonuses included above, as I suspect all enemies are [Evil])
Paragon Surge (Extra Arcanist Exploit, Energy Shield), Round 22/60
Energy Shield - 15 Resist Negative Energy, Round 21/60
Enlarge Person, Round 15/60
Arcane Strike (+2 damage, included above)
One negative level (-1 on all skill checks and Caster Level; all other penalties already made above.)
Sickened 1/3 rounds (2 penalty on skill checks, and ability checks, all other modifiers included above)

*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show

"Darkness! I'll try and counter it..."

As Filburn coughs in his foreign, cursed tongue he drops his magic shield, draws a wand, and activates it. The burst of daylight emitting from the magic item pushes back at the darkness, but doesn't have the impact it might otherwise have had in a (normally) dark room. Then, in the same breath, he strikes at the demon with his black blade, intent on its destruction!

*Spoiler: Mechanics and OoC*
Show

Activate Arcane Strike (feat) as a swift action.

Free action to drop his shield.

Draw and activate Wand of Daylight to counter the Deeper Darkness SLA.

Activate Champion's Strike (Sudden Attack) to make a single attack against Nulkineth: Baerlyon (1d20+9)[*22*] or (1d20+9)[*10*] to hit, (1d20+9)[*23*] (19-20/x3), (2d6+7)[*18*] magic slashing damage, (4d6+14)[*29*] critical strike damage. This attack ignores DR.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace charges forward, sliding through a pair of giant legs that could only be Filburns, she stops right next to the demon as she grins. 

And then everything turns dark, spinning around, she couldn't see a single thing, it was the blackest dark she had ever seen, and she almost fell into herself, her fingers began to slip their grip on her weapons....and then it was gone, she blinked for several seconds, seeing dots, she looked around, head whipping to see what had happened, he fingers finally finding a solid grip when she found the demon above her. 

*"Come down here and face me, or is the queen correct, and you are in fact a coward?"* 

And then it hits her, Waylan had cast a spell upon her a few moments ago, she could _fly_

She grinned, and looked up and charged the foul demon. 

*Spoiler*
Show


*Bluff* - (1d20+6)[*13*]
Charge - (1d20+12)[*25*]
Damage - (1d8+11)[*13*] Good/cold iron/magical

Grace
*HP's:* 54/88
*AC:* 25 (-2 from charging)
*FF:* 24 *T:* 12 
*Effects:* Angelic Halo (~3/6 minutes), Bless Weapon 15/30)
*Powers/day:* Terendelev's Scale of Grace 0/3 day, MP's 0/5 day, LoH 1/9 day, Smite Evil 0/2 day, Divine Bond 0/1 day

----------


## Gwynfrid

When a darkness even her abnormally enhanced eyes cannot pierce, Elrembriel worries for her friends for an instant, but Filburn's quick reaction counters the magical blackness. She moves forward just to get a better line of sight, and a flick of her wrist on the pointed wand sends the familiar globes of magical force at the enemy's face. She calls out, calmly: "I'm not sure if this is any help, but this one is partly human. Only some pieces of him are from the Abyss."

*Spoiler*
Show


Move action, fly to AG25. 

Ready action to use the wand if the demon uses a spell-like ability or spell, or if it moves towards her.
Damage (2d4+3)[*7*]
CL check vs SR with the wand's CL of just 3, rolling twice for Eldritch Breach.
(1d20+3)[*23*]
(1d20+3)[*13*]

*Spoiler: Elrembriel*
Show

*Elrembriel* _Elf Wizard 6 / Archmage Mythic Tier 1 N_ *HP* 71 / 71 
*Speed* 30 ft, fly 60 ft
*Init* +3 
Senses: Darkvision, sensitivity to light (dazzled in bright light, -1 to attacks and Perception); Perception +11 (+14 while in shadows)
*AC* 20 (Mage Armor +4, Dex +3, Angelic Halo +3)
*Fort* +8 *Ref* +8 *Will* +9 (Angelic Halo is 1 better than her Cloak of Resistance)
*CMB* +3 *BAB* +3 
*Acid splash* +7 (1d3+1 acid, 20/x2)
*Dagger, cold iron* +2 (1d4-1, 19-20/x2)
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 13 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 21 (+5) *Cha* 10 (0)
Effects: Resist Cold and Electricity 30 (190 minutes), Detect Magic, Heightened Awareness, Angelic Halo, Fly (8 minutes)
Powers/day: Mythic Power 1/5, Prescience 1/8, Pearl of Power 1/1, Exposed to Awfulness 1/1, Terendelev's Scale of Protection 2/3



*Spoiler: Sruech'ul*
Show

Familiar, male Owl
Tiny animal
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +16
AC 21, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +3 natural, +3 Angelic Halo)
hp 35
Fort +5, Ref +10, Will +10 with Angelic Halo - Improved Evasion
Speed 30 ft., fly 110 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +8 (1d42)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 8, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +3; CMB +5; CMD 11
Feats Weapon Finesse, Alertness, Lightning Reflexes
Skills Fly +7, Stealth +23
Skill from master: Craft(Alchemy) +0, Knowledge(Arcana) +5, Knowledge(Planes) +5, Perception +17, Sense Motive +10, Spellcraft +5, Use Magic Device +4
Familiar features: Alertness, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master
Effects:

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek seems barely to notice the shifting levels of light in the room, his fiendish eyes being perfectly able to pierce through the darkness, and he circles toward the demonic foe, murmuring and gesturing with his free hand.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I think Morevek can circle to AQ24, preferably _after_ casting Web (DC: *18* for Reflex save to avoid) such that the demon is entangled wherever it is.
If Web can't be made to work, cast Glitterdust instead.
If SR is involved, caster level check: (1d20+6)[*24*]

*Spoiler: AoO, if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+11)[*13*]
CC: (1d20+11)[*15*] for x2 on 26+
Damage: (1d8+11)[*14*] slashing
Crit damage: (1d8+11)[*13*] slashing


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 7, *HP* 65/65, *Speed* 30
*AC* 34, *Touch* 25, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 28, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 13, *Will* 9, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex+5, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Shield, +6 Dex, +3 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Cat's Grace: +4 Dex. 37 (??) rds remaining
Angelic Halo (PfE): +2 (net) Deflection, Saves vs evil. 35 (??) rds remaining
Mirror Image: 6  images, 34 (??) rds remaining
Shield: +4 Shield AC. 33 (??) rds remaining
Arcane pt: +1 and Keen to Katana, 4 rds remaining
Piranha Strike: -2 atk, +4 dmg

Todo: scribe Vanish with spell-scars

----------


## Farmerbink

Grace leaps skyward, into the air, and brings the battle to her demonic foe.  _Radiance_ bites deep, drawing blood from a thigh and a hiss from his lips.  The figure manages to avoid becoming entangled in Morevek's webbing, and squints angrily as Filburn's wand dispels his shadowy protection.

Perhaps surprisingly, he then takes the time and effort for a few biting remarks- in the common tongue.  "*You expect to waltz into my domain and what, that I'll just die, because you ask nicely?*"  

For a moment, for Filburn and the figure, time seems to stand still.  His gaze bores into the swordsman and he speaks with power: "_Get out._"  Elrembriel manages to see the signs for what they are, despite the fiend's supernaturally fast preparation, times her wand strike perfectly, and though the bolt cuts through the fiend's natural resistances, he snarls in pain and maintains his focus.  Filburn feels his mind slip away, and under his own power, but no will of his own, his legs carry him into the courtyard.

A moment later, the heavy profane aspergillum crashes into Grace once more, drawing a grunt of pain from the knight, even as she casually avoids his savage fangs.  Deftly, his batlike wings carry him gently to the floor, a few paces south of where he started. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Grace takes a hit for 26 damage.  The room is no longer under the effect of _deeper darkness_,  _but remains naturally dim._  Please roll concealment (20% miss cahnce) if you lack dark or low-light vision.  (I rolled this round for Grace, and she passed)

*Filburn* failed his save against a _command_ spell, and will spend the coming round fleeing to the courtyard.  
Map updated

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan stares down at his quiver at his 3 remaining sanctified arrows. _If there were ever a time to use them, surely it's now!_ Steeling his resolve, he rushes into the darkened room and fires one at the demon!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to AM/24 and fire at enemy N using a _+1 holy arrow_.

Modifiers: Point Blank Shot, Deadly Aim, Negative Level x1, reduced dex(?)

atk (1d20+9)[*19*], concealment (1d100)[*50*], dmg [Roll]1d8+5+2d6[/Roll] *18* (from OOC), cc (1d20+9)[*17*] (20/x3), cdmg [Roll]2d8+10+4d6[/Roll]
_Forgot to apply negative level: attack roll is 18. Soo many modifiers!_ 

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Waylan Henrickson* _Human Cleric 6 LG_ *HP* 48 / 65 *Speed* ft *Init* 4 *AC* 17 *Fort* 6 *Ref* 6 *Will* 9 *CMB* +5 *BAB* 4 *+1 Composite Longbow* +10 (1d8 + 2, x3)
*MW cold iron heavy mace* +6 (1d8 + 1, x2)
*Cold Iron Arrows*  (, )
*Blunted Arrows*  (, )
*Dagger* +5 (1d4 + 1, 19-20/x2)
*+1 Arrows* +9 (+11) (1d8+3 (1d8+2d6+5) , ) *Str* 12 (1) *Dex* 18 (2) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 10 (0)

----------


## BelGareth

Grace grins as her blade slices deeply, but is short lived as her own blood sweeps the floor below. The foul demon cursed Waylan, and then flew away further down, it was obvious it was not going to stand and fight, and she would need to bring the fight to it. 

Grace's mind slowed down, the noise reduced and she was only seeing, hearing, and smelling the demon before, it was her target, and she thought of nothing else in this moment, all other distractions fled from her mind like rats from a sinking ship. She threw he shield down in a clatter, bought up her sword to her face in a salute as she quietly spoke a fervent prayer: 

"Lady of Valor, Light of the Sword, The Inheritor, I call upon your aid to fill us with the energy and vigor to smite those who would stand against thee, the strength in arms to protect those who cannot, and the wisdom to understand your sweet mercies, wherever they be."

As she finished, she pointed the sword back towards the demon and fell upon him like a Valkyrie of the Malestrom. 

*Spoiler*
Show


free: drop shield, hold sword in 2 hands
swift: Lay on hands myself *Heal* - (4d6)[*19*]
Charge! (PA 
*Charge* - (1d20+12)[*14*]
*Damage* - (1d8+11)[*12*] Good/cold iron/magical

Grace
*HP's:* 47/88
*AC:* 22 (-2 from charging)
*FF:* 12 *T:* 21 
*Effects:* Angelic Halo (~3/6 minutes), Bless Weapon 16/30)
*Powers/day:* Terendelev's Scale of Grace 0/3 day, MP's 0/5 day, LoH 0/9 day, Smite Evil 0/2 day, Divine Bond 0/1 day

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's eyes briefly narrow as Filburn woodenly lurches out of the room, but a tiny smile tugs the corner of his mouth upward as his quarry lands. The swordsman begins to murmur, before dashing suddenly forward in a whirlwind of steel!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

FRA: Begin Spell Combat by casting Frigid Touch. No save, target takes (4d6)[*16*] cold damage (additional (4d6)[*12*] on crit) and is staggered for 1 round (1 minute on crit). Caster level check: (1d20+6)[*26*] if required.

Swift action: Activate Fleet Charge and move to AQ27, and attack! Attack gets +1, and bypasses all DR.
Attack: (1d20+10)[*28*]
CC: (1d20+10)[*30*] for x3 on 25+ *Note: Including Kensai Perfect Strike* to increase crit multiplier by 1 if successful (costs 2 Arcane Points)
Damage: (1d8+11)[*18*] slashing, plus Frigid Touch
Crit damage: (2d8+22)[*33*] slashing, plus Frigid Touch
"Free" Intimidate check to demoralize: (1d20+15)[*28*]

Spell Combat "free" attack:
Attack: (1d20+9)[*28*]
CC: (1d20+9)[*11*] for x3 on 24+, using 2 AP
Damage: (1d8+11)[*17*] slashing, plus Frigid Touch if not expended
Crit damage: (2d8+22)[*31*] slashing, plus Frigid Touch if not expended
"Free" Intimidate check to demoralize: (1d20+15)[*30*]

Normal attack:
Attack: (1d20+9)[*16*]
CC: (1d20+9)[*28*] for x3 on 24+, using 2 AP
Damage: (1d8+11)[*13*] slashing, plus Frigid Touch if not expended
Crit damage: (2d8+22)[*27*] slashing, plus Frigid Touch if not expended
"Free" Intimidate check to demoralize: (1d20+15)[*31*]

*Spoiler: AoO if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+9)[*13*]
CC: (1d20+9)[*18*] for x3 on 24+, using 2 AP
Damage: (1d8+11)[*19*] slashing, plus Frigid Touch if not expended
Crit damage: (2d8+22)[*32*] slashing, plus Frigid Touch if not expended
"Free" Intimidate check to demoralize: (1d20+15)[*29*]


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Morevek Balthissar*
M CG Tiefling Magus (Fiend Flayer, Kensai), VMC Rogue, *Level* 6, *Init* 7, *HP* 65/65, *Speed* 30
*AC* 34, *Touch* 25, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 28, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 13, *Will* 9, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Deadly, Masterwork, Cold Iron Katana (temp +1, Keen)*  Ranged+2 (1d8+Dex+5, 18-20/x2)
 (+4 Armor, +4 Shield, +6 Dex, +3 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 22, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Canny Defense: + 6 Dodge AC while armed with Katana and unarmored
Medal of Valor: +2 CMD
Medal of Agility: +1 Init
Mage Armor: some hours, +4 AC
Cat's Grace: +4 Dex. 36 (??) rds remaining
Angelic Halo (PfE): +2 (net) Deflection, Saves vs evil. 34 (??) rds remaining
Mirror Image: 6  images, 33 (??) rds remaining
Shield: +4 Shield AC. 32 (??) rds remaining
Arcane pt: +1 and Keen to Katana, 3 rds remaining
Piranha Strike: -2 atk, +4 dmg
Spell Combat: -2 atk

Todo: scribe Vanish, Glitterdust (?) with spell-scars, memorize Web

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Filburn's Status, Round 3*
Show

*Filburn Crow*
Enlarged Male Neutral Good Half-Elf Bladed Arcanist, *Level* 6, Mythic 1, *Init* 10, *HP* 37/54, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 20, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 5, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Black Blade +2 Falcata "Baerlyon, Demon-Foe"*  +8 (2d6+7, 19-20/x3)
*+1 Chain Shirt*, *+1 Blinding Light Steel Shield* (dropped) (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +3 Dex, +3 Deflection, +1 Natural AC)
*Abilities* Str 26, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 9 (1 on ability checks from negative level)
*Condition* Arcane Reservoir 5/9 Uses Available
Black Blade Arcane Pool 0/2 Available
(Filburn's) Mythic Powers 1/5 Available
(Baerlyon) Mythic Powers 1/2 Available
Bull's Strength, Round 28/60
Protection from Evil Round 27/60 (bonuses superseded by Grace's Angelic Halo)
Grace's Angelic Halo (bonuses included above, as I suspect all enemies are [Evil])
Paragon Surge (Extra Arcanist Exploit, Energy Shield), Round 23/60
Energy Shield - 15 Resist Negative Energy, Round 22/60
Enlarge Person, Round 16/60
Arcane Strike (+2 damage, included above)
One negative level (-1 on all skill checks and Caster Level; all other penalties already made above.)
Sickened 2/3 rounds (2 penalty on skill checks, and ability checks, all other modifiers included above)
_Command_ (Flee)

*Spoiler: Aklo*
Show

"Alright!"

Filburn responds to the demon's order with an affirmative, in his cursed tongue, as he turns to squeeze out the door towards daylight. It's only after he's run for several seconds that his voice can be heard exclaiming in frustration as he turns to return to the scene of the battle.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

I figure the simplest way to handle this is just noting that Filburn has fled and next round will return to his current location...two rounds spent.

----------


## Farmerbink

As Filburn follows the demon's infernal command, Morevek does _not._  The infernally-blooded swordsman lithely slips behind the demon, and takes full advantage of Grace's distraction.  The demon doesn't even blink as Morevek lunges, only realizing its folly when the slightly curved tip of his katana bursts from its chest.  Grace and the demon blink in concert as both realize the fight is over.  

Morevek rips his blade free, spilling the creature's innards all over the floor.  As quickly as it began, the fight is over.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm exhausted, and am going to use giving you guys the opportunity to RP as an excuse to go to bed now.  Obviously, there is more to come.  The chapel is at this point clear of threats.  The shadow demon ended its possession and got the metaphorical hell out of dodge when it had the chance.

The place is.... pretty messed up.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn rushes back to the scene of the battle to find it over. Breathing heavily he kneels and salutes his comrades with a fist to his chest, his over-sized sword held blade down to the ground for a moment. "Well fought, all. Who struck the final blow?" When Morevek gestures to take credit Filburn smiles grimly with no small amount of pride at the tiefling. "Once again you show your quality, my friend. It is an honor to continue to fight by your side."

Standing, Filburn looks around and determines that the party has finished their exploration. "Those two rooms - we need to investigate them. They didn't seem immediately dangerous, but I don't trust the abyssal forces that have long inhabited this once-blessed site. We also need to check on the lady-paladin possessed of the shadow. Let's go - there is still much to do in the daylight we have left..." he says as he glances at the dead bodies hanging in the next room with a bleak expression.

Continuing to lead, Filburn uses the door just to the north in the room where they fought the demonic leader, drawing it open and looking at the two figures there intently. He then calls out, "Greetings! Are you two well? Speak! We've dispatched the fiendish lord and are here to purge and heal this place, if we can..." His enlarged form and now clumsy, sometimes halting (interrupted by telepathic side-commentary) words do not likely make him the gentlest and most encouraging of emissaries, but that doesn't stop the half-elf from trying to begin a conversation with the two, still characters.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Diplomacy is at a -1...: (1d20-1)[*8*]

----------


## JWallyR

> "Once again you show your quality, my friend. It is an honor to continue to fight by your side."


Morevek looks up to meet Filburn's gaze, with the fallen demon (and accompanying spray of gore cross the floor) giving ample evidence of the tiefling's handiwork. Kneeling to clean the flats of his blade on the cleanest bits of the foe's raiment, he stands with a spinning flourish of the gleaming blade, finishing with the handle in both hands and its point downward. With a curt, but smooth inclination of his head, the tiefling acknowledges the compliment before sweeping the blade into its sheath at his waist.

After quick scan of the room to ensure the safety of his companions, Morevek silently moves to follow Filburn out to inspect the environs for any remaining sign of danger...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Perception is +9, +3 vs traps
Morevek will use Detect Magic and stop to examine any indications of magic as long as required to gain maximum info.
Know (Arcane): +10

----------


## MuffinMan

"Well struck indeed," Waylan croaks, releasing the tension from his bowstring. He nods at Filburn's assessment "Let's hurry. We've miles yet to cross returning to camp and we're in no shape for another sortee. Lead the way! " He follows a few paces behind Filburn and Morevek as the pair of swordsman take the vanguard.

Turning to Grace, he inquires after her injuries. "And what did you think of those wings, my lady? That's a trick we can try again in the future, if the foe tries to escape justice upon the earth."

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn immediately finds the door leading northwards locked.  It opens readily with a key from the pouch of the slain, or with meager effort from Morevek.  The figures inside make no response whatsoever to his calls, however.  As soon as anyone steps in, you're immediately (fairly concretely) reminded of the _apparently permanent silence_ over the room.

*Spoiler: Grace*
Show

As the foe falls, you immediately feel _Radiance_ drawing you back to the chapel proper.  It seems the blade wants you to do something here, still.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace blinks and everything was over. Slowly, she lowers herself to the floor and regards the abyssal viscera strewn across the floor with an analytical eye, nodding she looks up to see if everyone was ok, in her battle fervor, she had put all things out of her mind, speaking of, she looked around to find her shield, wiping gore from it as she raised it off the floor, she grimaced at the missing chunks, the quartermaster would have her hide for sure. 

She was about to smile and reply to Waylan, placing a hand on his shoulder but then something _tugged_ at her, she was being pulled to the chapel.....by..._Radiance_?

*"There is....something else we must do....in the..."* she says as she moves off to the Chapel. 

*Spoiler*
Show



Grace
*HP's:* 47/88
*AC:* 27
*FF:* 14 *T:* 26
*Effects:* Angelic Halo (~3/6 minutes), Bless Weapon 16/30)
*Powers/day:* Terendelev's Scale of Grace 0/3 day, MP's 0/5 day, LoH 0/9 day, Smite Evil 0/2 day, Divine Bond 0/1 day

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As he notes the magical _silence_, Filburn looks at Morevek and gestures for caution. Then he steps into the room to the first of the figures, looking closely for signs of movement, life, or signs of threats. He takes his time until he's either confident they're not dangerous or they move in some way. Then, if he's sure it is safe, he will try to get them both out of the chains binding them and out of the room where (hopefully) they can be convinced to speak...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Take 20 on Perception (if able) for a *30* (or a (1d20+10)[*16*] if something interrupts. Sense Motive (if applicable) (1d20+8)[*20*]. Then, either unlock the chains (with keys or Morevek's lock picks) or break them with Strength Checks (+8 modified): either taking 20 for *28* or (1d20+8)[*26*].

----------


## Farmerbink

As Filburn enters, the figures continue to kneel, facing the floor.  On closer inspection you quickly realize they can't move much beyond that point.  The chains, though sturdy enough to warrant deliberate attention, are only long enough to allow those bound to either kneel as if in supplication or lie facedown on the floor (covered with broken glass and rubble though it is).  No doubt the prisoners (who are breathing, if raggedly) are at best horribly uncomfortable.

Grace begins wandering towards the desecrated chapel, while Filburn begins (what could be) a lengthy investigation of the silent room.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Morevek found, but didn't really interact with, another prisoner in the northern-most room.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace frowns, she holds up _Radiance_ as if it were a lantern, and let it guide her. 

*Spoiler*
Show



Grace
*HP's:* 47/88
*AC:* 27
*FF:* 14 *T:* 26
*Effects:* Angelic Halo (~3/6 minutes), Bless Weapon 16/30)
*Powers/day:* Terendelev's Scale of Grace 0/3 day, MP's 0/5 day, LoH 0/9 day, Smite Evil 0/2 day, Divine Bond 0/1 day

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn takes his time to deliberately release the two prisoners, ensuring he doesn't hurt them (or himself) as he does. He and his sentient blade remain focused in the magical silence, unaware of Grace and Radiance moving towards the altar.

----------


## Gwynfrid

When the fight finally ends, the lithe elf girl nearly collapses, the horror of the scene dawning on her, her mind full with the abominations she's seen over the course of this awful day, the constant tension, the constant expectation that the group will be ambushed any second by yet another monstrosity. A very keen sense of her own weakness overwhelms her. As her companions take care of the prisoners, she remains immobile, as if in a daze.

----------


## MuffinMan

"Something we must do...? Grace, what do you-? Elrembriel!" Waylan sees the elf looking as if she's about to faint and offers her a sturdy shoulder to lean upon - such as he can, anyway. "Are you hurt? I've very little power left in me but I- I can do something. Be still, be still - it will all be well now." He tries to gently coax her towards following Grace into the Sanctum, speaking continuous reassurances as much for his own benefit as for hers.

----------


## Farmerbink

The prisoners don't respond until Filburn places a hand on them, one way or another.  At which point, they react violently- at least as much as they're able with arms chained painfully near their shoulder blades.  The first cries silently in agony, before slumping over and allowing Filburn to free him.  The other jerks less painfully, and quickly realizes it's no demon come to torment him.  It takes Filburn a fair amount of effort to extricate them, though the key found on the slain demon helps substantially.  Within a few minutes, they lie groaning in pain on the floor only a few paces from the creature that must have made their lives hell.

Grace gives in to the pull of _Radiance,_ and finds herself drawn to the ruined chapel.  Therein, the blade suddenly begins to smolder- almost literally.  The grip of the divine blade hot in her hands, the righteous fury of Iomedae descends upon Grace, and she suddenly finds her arms swinging and legs pacing rigorously- of their own volition.  Within moments, the remains of the ghouls are hardly recognizable at all, dismembered pieces lying where the momentum of Grace's savage destruction left them.  

Overwhelmed by the brief possession, fatigue and confusion war for dominance of the paladin.  She stares, finally seeing the chapel for what it once was.  Glittering, radiant stained glass fills the shattered voids, images of valiant, victorious crusaders standing firm against the tides of sin and darkness.  Artful linens decorate the altar with murals and iconography.  Golden sunbursts fill the halls as phantom supplicants march in to thank the Goddess for another day in the sun and pray for safety in the next.  Finally, a priest in a burnished breastplate retrieves a censer from a compartment under the altar, and solemnly paces the aisle, blessing the attendants.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

As the rest of you enter the chapel, you experience an identical vision, fading slowly as you struggle to regain your bearings.


As quickly as it came, the image leaves, and you're left staring at the desecrated walls and shattered pews.  Grief joins fatigue and confusion, and for Grace, under it all lies a simple truth, echoing silently through the blade, pulsing with radiant energy in her hands.  _Injustice._

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn is patient, steady, and uses his enhanced strength gently to free the two prisoners and help them to a place of (relative) comfort. He doesn't ask questions, instead making sure they aren't in immediate danger and then silently offering some water from his waterskin. Looking at the felled enemy, the enlarged half-elf uses the last of his over-sized strength to drag the body to a corner and cover it as best he can. "There - I hope all that helps...um...I'm going to stay close by, but..." he finally says as he looks up and realizes that several of the others have stepped out. "You're not prisoners anymore, but please take your time and stay here a moment. I need to see what is happening..."

As he steps into the kitchen from the bunkroom he grimaces at the sight of the crusaders on meat hooks. "These poor, brave souls...I can't leave them like this..." he mutters. Momentarily distracted, he lifts them up, one at a time, and as carefully as he can he drags the bodies out to the courtyard. Again, he places the bodies in a corner nearby and tries to quickly cover them. "There - a little bit of respect for the dead..."

Finally, realizing that he still hasn't found the others, Filburn makes his way back to the chapel.

*Spoiler: Twitch*
Show

*You idiot! We missed something! Ugh!*

Filburn winces at the sharp tic as his black blade speaks to him, scowling down at it. Then he looks around and sees Grace, Elrembriel, and Waylan apparently coming out of a similar vision. "Um...we need to try and fix this, and the two prisoners back there need care...and there are dead bodies that deserve a proper burial and others that need to be disposed of properly...Oh! And what about the possessed paladin?...We have our work cut out for us. And I haven't even seen the room in the far corner - was there something there? We should get started..." he says, awkwardly.

*Spoiler: OoC and Mechanics*
Show

Filburn would first want to ensure all the [Good] NPCs were receiving some sort of comfort/care/first aid. Then he'd be all about burying the dead and getting the worst of things addressed, like righting the chapel altar. From there, what can we actually reasonably do to restore the chapel? Can we reasonably camp here tonight to recover some? How can we send word to the army?

Maybe if the possessed paladin is cleansed of the Shadow Demon she will be in good enough health to bring a message to the leadership as they continue to move towards the next battle?

----------


## JWallyR

In his typical taciturn manner, Morevek assists with the freeing of the prisoners, and his pallid complexion masks any discomfiture at the gruesome environs, now that the tiefling has time again to inspect and absorb their horrors. With a curt nod of appreciation at  Filburn's efforts to extract the remains of the slain crusaders from their disrespectful placement, he turns his efforts (almost humorously lesser than the fellow swordsman's, in the latter's enlarged state) toward granting them a more peaceful repose.

The sudden noise from the chapel tugs Morevek's gaze, his head silently snapping in a direction from which no more danger had been expected. Darting up from his knees and twisting through doorways, the swordsman very nearly dives through the doorway... and finds himself captive to the vision of a better time.

After the few brief, but restful moments, the tiefling slumps against the chapel wall, weariness finally breaking through the practiced readiness that seems his natural state. He closes his eyes, and a few silent tears begin to cut their way through the dust on his face.




> "Um...we need to try and fix this, and the two prisoners back there need care...and there are dead bodies that deserve a proper burial and others that need to be disposed of properly...Oh! And what about the possessed paladin?...We have our work cut out for us. And I haven't even seen the room in the far corner - was there something there? We should get started..."


"Yes... there is much to be done." murmurs Morevek.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I didn't want to wait on a response to post, but there were the 2 prisoners that Filburn freed (basically), and then there's a third? If this prisoner has not been investigated, Morevek will go there next, hope to assist the prisoner, etc.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace is almost in tears at the vision, and begins to cleanup the area immediately, *"I think we need to rededicate this temple, or at least clean it up, i feel like it's needed"*. Sheathing _Radiance_, she puts her shield on her back, and starts to cleanup in earnest. 

*Spoiler*
Show



Grace
*HP's:* 47/88
*AC:* 27
*FF:* 14 *T:* 26
*Effects:* Angelic Halo (~3/6 minutes), Bless Weapon 16/30)
*Powers/day:* Terendelev's Scale of Grace 0/3 day, MP's 0/5 day, LoH 0/9 day, Smite Evil 0/2 day, Divine Bond 0/1 day

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan nods at Grace's plan. "I will see to the former prisoners - give them what comfort I can." He goes to the now freed men in the courtyard and attempts to engage them in gentle conversation while diagnosing the severity of their wounds. "Hail friends. My name is Waylan, a clergyman in service to Erastil - and the Inheritor, it seems. You are safe now - we ride with the army of Queen Galfrey. Be at peace, and let me examine your wounds."

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

No magic, but Waylan will try to get a sense of what's wrong with them (besides the obvious):
Heal (1d20+8)[*27*]

If possible, he'll try to converse with them to learn about their names & history
Diplomacy (1d20+5)[*21*]
Sense Motive (1d20+8)[*22*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn watches Waylan go to help comfort the recently freed prisoners. "We will be back - I'm going to help the still-living first, but I will be back to help here soon," he says to Grace as he leaves the sanctuary in the other direction. "Someone needs to check on the paladin - the possessed one - before too long. I'll be right back, hopefully with her..." he explains as he goes. Once he finds her he does what he can to determine if she is still possessed or not before doing anything else.

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn finds the paladin without issue- she's still tethered atop _Auspice_, who waits patiently in the the chapel for attention.  The horse eyes him a bit warily as he approaches, but dutifully follows its last command to stay as Filburn begins tending to the bound woman.  _She_ responds gratefully to his efforts, the previous hostility entirely gone from her behavior and features.  "Ugh," she groans, letting her head sag wearily.  "That was easily the very worst thing I've ever felt..."  If she remains possessed, the demon hides it convincingly.

Waylan quickly discovers that both of the freed prisoners know him.  "Aye, we traveled with the army too," one of them stammers, reaching for a chit that he no longer has.  "Right- they'd have taken that, for sure," he groans, beginning to think through the implications.  "Weirdest thing in the world, that room.  As villainous a thing as I can imagine, trapping a man with nothing but his thoughts in a place like this..."  Both are _hurt,_ but largely uninjured.  Apparently, the demon and his lackeys wanted them kept fresh for whatever was to come- presumably a fate much like the pair previously treated as meat.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

There remains one bound prisoner in the most north-easterly room.  Morevek _saw_ him, but did not interact, as the fight with Wings McDeadface interrupted any such efforts.

----------


## JWallyR

As Waylan attends to the rescued prisoners and Filburn tends to the recently-possessed paladin, something seems to suddenly _tug_ visibly at  Morevek's attention. Shaking his head irritably, the tiefling spins on his heel, darting out the side door of the chapel, and toward the northwest, murmuring as he goes...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cast _Detect Magic_ and return to the Northeastern-most room with the single occupant that has yet to be investigated. As he approaches 30ft of the doorway, he will slow to begin a stealthy approach, hoping to evade any detection, and scrutinizing the area for traps and such. If he sees a magical aura along the way, he will stop to gather as much information as possible.
Stealth: (1d20+14)[*26*]
Perception: (1d20+9)[*27*] (+3 vs traps)
If a Knowledge check becomes appropriate: (1d20)[*7*]
Arcane is +10, Religion is +7

----------


## Farmerbink

Morevek's efforts appear completely unnoticed- even to his allies, as they begin focusing on their own efforts to begin reclaiming the small keep.  The lithe Tiefling spends several heartbeats crouched just inside the doorway of the last man's cell before the sun setting at his rear suddenly breaks through the ruddy clouds.  The rapid influx of light is a bit startling, for both the prisoner and the swordsman.  The first looks up, startled by the brightness and the suddenly-obvious shadow Morevek casts across the stony floor.  As the sun spills light over the room and the man, Morevek notices for the first time a pair of stubs just above his temple.  One way or another, the prisoner has been touched by the depths- if in a manner less pronounced that the magus' heritage.  

After only a moment, a raspy, sarcastic voice echoes forth.  "Finally here to feed me to that monster, eh?"  You can tell by his expression that he can't really make much out about you- backlit by the sun your own features are totally hidden from him.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> "Ugh," she groans, letting her head sag wearily.  "That was easily the very worst thing I've ever felt..."  If she remains possessed, the demon hides it convincingly.


Filburn nods his head in recognition of the woman's words, still somewhat cautious. "Has the shadow demon left? What is your name? How can we confirm that you are free of its possession? Please excuse me, but you must understand the risks here..." he says as he looks in her direction but not directly at her. "The shadow demon doesn't frighten me - no after what we've just fought - but if it is still around I'd like to know. Has it fled?"

As the paladin answers his questions Filburn approaches Auspice and says, "Will you come with me to Waylan? He's further inside, safe..." Then he gently takes the reins and tries to gently lead the majestic horse towards the chapel, the bound rider still atop and free to answer his questions as they return to the party.

----------


## JWallyR

> "Finally here to feed me to that monster, eh?"


Morevek pauses, blinking, though that evidence of his being momentarily taken aback is lost to view in the suddenly bright light. "I... assure you that I am not. However, I do not... fault you for your skepticism."

The tiefling pauses, briefly analyzing the bound figure and its environs. "I am here to free you from your bonds. Please allow me to do so, and I will then lead you to my companions, including a paladin of the Inheritor Herself. We will... have much to discuss, I'm sure..."

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Please roll perception as per prior mods, and Morevek will take some time to inspect the room with Detect Magic active to ensure that there are no tricks or traps remaining.
Sense Motive is +2, Diplomacy is -1.
Disable Device to handle the bonds: (1d20+17)[*18*]

----------


## Farmerbink

The paladin responds with fair understanding, considering the circumstances.  "Yes?  I... I _think_ it's gone?  My name is Sandra Livingston.  Private first class.  I never actually saw anything, so I'm... not sure.  I don't feel the way I did before, so I think It's left _me._"

Auspice, for his part, is unimpressed, and does not come with you when you try to lead him away.  

A few rooms away, Morevek releases the last prisoner.  "Oh?  That's a relief!" he crows, suddenly relieved.  He rolls his shoulders gently, and wrings his hands together to work some feeling back into them as he follows the swordsman into the courtyard.  "What a horrible place this is," he murmurs, stepping over shattered and discarded fragments of antique furniture.  As they interact, Morevek almost immediately notices some odd tells, and by the time he reaches the doorway is convinced that the prisoner is hiding something.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Well...this is awkward. I'll be right back, PFC Livingston. Apparently Auspice is being stubborn..." Filburn says with a bit of annoyance as he turns to find Waylan. Once he has he simply asks the cleric to help with his horse so that the party can properly tend to the rescued paladin. "I think the shadow demon is gone, but I'd like to be sure and Auspice should probably be kept close. Once she's freed we can ask her to help with the chapel..." he explains with an occasional twitch directed at silent commentary from his sword.

----------


## MuffinMan

"Aye, that's sensible," Waylan replies, rising to folllow Filburn back to his horse. "Whoah, Auspice - good lad, easy now - come along." He takes the horse's bridle and leads it into the front of the cathedral with the rest of the party. As he does, he tries his best to assess Private Livingston's condition - physical _and_ mental.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Let's do Heal (1d20+8)[*20*] and Sense Motive (1d20+8)[*27*] to try and get a sense of if her physical condition has changed, and if she's bluffing about not being possessed.

----------


## Farmerbink

Waylan joins Filburn and quickly comes to the same conclusion.  Either the paladin is truly freed of the shadow demon's grasp, or the fiend is outrageously good at hiding its influence.  

Auspice follows along at the clerics heel, with a near inaudible _whump_ of exhalation.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Once Waylan expresses his confidence that PFC Livingston is most likely free of the demon Filburn helps her down and removes her bindings, carefully. "What do you remember, both before and during the possession? Were you taken while scouting or something?" he asks as he tries to get to know the woman and understand the risks to the army from enemies like the shadow demon that took her. "Or did the demon take you while you were amongst other soldiers? If they are brazen enough to do that within the camp then we need to increase our security efforts..." he continues as he thinks through the challenge.

----------


## JWallyR

> A few rooms away, Morevek releases the last prisoner.  "Oh?  That's a relief!" he crows, suddenly relieved.  He rolls his shoulders gently, and wrings his hands together to work some feeling back into them as he follows the swordsman into the courtyard.  "What a horrible place this is," he murmurs, stepping over shattered and discarded fragments of antique furniture.  As they interact, Morevek almost immediately notices some odd tells, and by the time he reaches the doorway is convinced that the prisoner is hiding something.


Morevek nods, but says nothing, gesturing the apparent prisoner silently toward the chapel, where the rest of the party is engaged in their various efforts to clean up. As they approach the side door, the tiefling raises a hand to signal a halt toward the man, stepping into the doorway and addressing his companions. "I found another... prisoner," he says, haltingly. "He seems... ambulatory, but it would be wise to assess his... mental, and spiritual states." The tiefling raises his eyebrow _sharply_, on the side facing away from his newest acquaintance.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Intent is for the prisoner to be halted before entering the chapel, but for Morevek to maintain line-of-sight to him. The raised eyebrow is intended to communicate a greater emphasis on the mental and spiritual state of the prisoner, due to his apparent withholding of something significant.
Bluff check to convey a secret message (which his scale grants, I believe, a +4 Bluff vs Evil targets?), if necessary: (1d20+2)[*9*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

> "Something we must do...? Grace, what do you-? Elrembriel!" Waylan sees the elf looking as if she's about to faint and offers her a sturdy shoulder to lean upon - such as he can, anyway. "Are you hurt? I've very little power left in me but I- I can do something. Be still, be still - it will all be well now." He tries to gently coax her towards following Grace into the Sanctum, speaking continuous reassurances as much for his own benefit as for hers.


"Thank you, Waylan. I think I'm exhausted, that's all. But we won again, didn't we?" The elf girl's voice is weak, but determined. "I think I can carry on."




> Filburn winces at the sharp tic as his black blade speaks to him, scowling down at it. Then he looks around and sees Grace, Elrembriel, and Waylan apparently coming out of a similar vision. "Um...we need to try and fix this, and the two prisoners back there need care...and there are dead bodies that deserve a proper burial and others that need to be disposed of properly...Oh! And what about the possessed paladin?...We have our work cut out for us. And I haven't even seen the room in the far corner - was there something there? We should get started..." he says, awkwardly.


The vision of Iomedae's temple's former glory makes a strong impression on Elrembriel. _She comes to our aid every time. Our turn to do something for her._ "You're right, Filburn. We can't let her house in this state." She begins to help with the cleanup every way she can, starting with clearing the floor with repeated applications of her _Prestidigitation_ cantrip. She extends her friendly, shy smile to the prisoners, but there isn't much else she can offer them.

----------


## MuffinMan

> "I found another... prisoner," he says, haltingly. "He seems... ambulatory, but it would be wise to assess his... mental, and spiritual states." The tiefling raises his eyebrow _sharply_, on the side facing away from his newest acquaintance.


"Hail, friend. Relax, you are safe now. We ride in the army of Queen Galfrey, come to liberate these lands of the demonic taint that currently possesses it. I am learned in some basic medicines... tell me what you can of your condition. Can you remember your name, or how you came to be here?" As he communicates with the man Waylan is also studying his body for obvious wounds as well as any _tells_ of body language that could suggest deception.
*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Heal (1d20+8)[*22*] to assess condition
Sense Motive (1d20+8)[*27*] to assess truthfulness / get a hunch

----------


## Farmerbink

The man eyes Morevek askance, and nods in understanding as Waylan explains the situation.  Still rubbing wrists sporting substantial bruising from his manacles, the scant rags that serve whatever modesty and shelter he was afforded flitter pitifully in the steady winds blowing atop the small mesa.  He almost literally visibly weighs his options for a few seconds as the unlikely duo converses.  After looking to Waylan's steed, the wizard and warriors nearby he lowers his head in defeat.  "Aye, you folks give a fast death, yeah?  Better'n I was gonna get, so I suppose we best be on with it."

----------


## JWallyR

> "Aye, you folks give a fast death, yeah?  Better'n I was gonna get, so I suppose we best be on with it."


Abandoning his own feeble attempt at subterfuge, Morevek turns to face the man, eyes now narrowed in a combination of confusion and suspicion. "I assure you that we have no... desire to kill you, unless the secret you hide gives us cause. Perhaps you would like to... 'clear the air', is it not said?" the tiefling turns his head to seek approval from his companions regarding the idiom, before returning his gaze to the prisoner, "and explain your suspicious manner."

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Morevek is not trying to intimidate the man, but simply to present his options.
Nonetheless: (1d20)[*3*]
Diplomacy is -1, Intimidate is +17  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Farmerbink

The ragged, unkept man raises his hands, looking around as if to gesture to everything in the ruined chapel all at once.  "What's there to explain?  You're crusaders clearing out the muck, right?"  He places his hands on his chest.  "I'm the muck.  Maugla's pissed he hasn't been fed yet, and..."  The man finally seems to notice the crumpled form of the winged demon, lying forgotten in the tall grass nearby.  He blinks twice, dumbstruck.

"Holy actual s***," he finally grunts.  "You crazy bastards killed Maugla!  Bahahaha!"  Overcome by a mixture of unvoiced emotions, the man collapses in a fit of uncontrolled laughter.  It's some time before he manages to regain his composure on his own....

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan looks at his allies with concern as the man devolves into hysterics, although he still doesn't seem threatening. He interrupts the man's laughter as he begins to regain some manner of composure. "Sir- Sir! You will explain yourself! You say you were in league with these demons? Yes, we have stricken them down, including this 'Maugla'." He frowns, considering the import of the man's words. "It is not for me to render judgement on you, at least not right away. But your words suggest that you know in your heart that your deeds were wicked... If you would like to repent, helping us with information would be a good start. What do you know of these invaders? How long have they been here, and are there any others nearby? And," he takes a deep breath, "for the Inheritor's sake, tell us your name!"

*Spoiler: Diplomacy maybe?*
Show

(1d20+5)[*9*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn waits for a response from the rescued paladin as he watches the arrival of the new man cautiously. Noting the rest of the party's attention he keeps an eye in that direction, raising an eyebrow speculatively when the man kneels dramatically. "I wonder what all that is about..." he mutters curiously.

----------


## Farmerbink

Sandra Livingston is as forthcoming with answers as she's able.  "I think it must have happened in the middle of the night.  I woke up, but I couldn't see anything.  I couldn't stop my arms and legs from moving, though, and I guess that creature could still see without need my eyes."  She shudders a little at the recollection.  "I simply walked from my tent, nodded to the men on guard, took my horse and trotted off.  One guard asked where I was headed, and it told him I'd been asked to join the scouts- used my voice, and there was nothing I could do to stop it."  She lowers her head.  "I felt my own arms cut down the scout that monster was talking about..."  As she speaks, it's clear she is deeply troubled by the experience, and will be dealing with what it all means for a long time.  She apparently hasn't been allowed to sleep in almost 2 days, and was forced to see and feel everything the shadow demon did while it controlled her actions...

Meanwhile, Waylan's attempts to sway the man prove largely unfruitful.  "Aye, I'm Chadley Stewart.  Cast out from Kenabres almost 4 years ago."  He takes on an odd tone you recognize a few moments later as equal parts unhappy memory and... questionably sane mocking, complete with wide-eyed tics and apparently-deliberately outrageous gestures.  "''Observe and report, do _NOT_ engage.  You'll be back in 2 days time...'  F***** sent us straight into a meat grinder.  Fourteen men slaughtered in half a minute.  Six captured.  I might be the only one left, I dunno."  He waves a hand dismissively.  "You'd do what you had to do, too," he snarls, looking up with sudden savagery in his eyes.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn listens closely, doing his best to ignore the other new arrival and give PFC Livingston the attention her experience warrants. "That wasn't you," he begins seriously, watching for her reactions to his words. "Whatever that demon made you do wasn't you acting and you aren't responsible for what happened. It isn't fair and I know it will take time, but you mustn't blame yourself. You are free now. Do you want to talk about it more? Or would you rather rest some? If you'd like, you can even help here with the cleanup - we could certainly use the additional hands..." 

It's a bit surprising, but during the entire time he speaks with her Filburn doesn't experience even one tic - it's nearly like Baerlyon recognizes that it's a bad time to demonstrate possession-like qualities and is keeping quiet. In his mind Filburn directs thoughts of gratitude towards the blade and receives only a general feeling of commiseration back. 

*Spoiler: OoC and Mechanics?*
Show

It is a bit of a fortuitous accident, but Filburn's relationship with Baerlyon and the possession experienced by PFC Sandra Livingston have some parallels. In the real world I also have some experience dealing with victims of sexual assault, which has some similar aspects (removing agency, disempowering the victim, making them feel as if they are to blame, etc...). I am interested in having Filburn help her recover, if that is a story you are interested in telling, let me know, @*FarmerBink*.

In the immediate future he will try to return agency to her and give her some power over her actions and what she does. He will offer her good choices and help to enable her to do those things she wants to do to start recovering.

Sense Motive: (1d20+8)[*26*] and Diplomacy (I guess, hoping for a minor bonus from being able to relate...?): (1d20-1)[*6*].

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel doesn't comment at first. Instead, she just listens to the prisoners' stories, especially  Chadley's. Eventually, the despair and cynicism she hears in the man's voice is too much to bear, and she bursts out:

"Why would we want to kill you? You're a victim, just like so many others." _Cast out in an awful world._ The parallel with her own story brings a host of painful memories to her, and she looks at the man with great sadness and pity apparent in her eyes.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek listens to Chadley's explanation, and his tensed posture gradually lessens. He turns his face away from the man, and for a brief moment a rage befitting his abyssal heritage flashes across his features. He returns his gaze to Charley, quietly saying, "_such is the... depth of their depravity, conscripting you into the company of your tormentors._

I, for one, have... heard enough. You will not... betray us to your captors, I assume?" He fixes an expectant gaze upon the man before continuing, "Help us to restore this site as best we can, and you may... accompany us to rejoin the bulk of our forces. What solace you are likely to find in this world may be found in fighting the fiends of whom you first fell afoul."

----------


## Farmerbink

The recently possessed paladin listens with an air of dismissiveness, but shakes her head slowly when Filburn gives her a the question.  "I really don't," she mutters, be she lights up at mention of putting her hands to useful work.  "Yeah, that sounds good," she answers, with just a little more liveliness.  

The former cultist, for his part, is markedly more animated and perhaps a little more difficult to get through to.  "_'Course_ you're not," he growls with sarcastic venom.  He crosses lean arms over his chest, unintentionally displaying what must once have been a burly frame.  Still pouting, he looks around the space and begins realizing that you seem serious- at least in the immediate sense.  "I mean, I'm not dead yet," he mutters.  After a tense several moments, the man seems to deflate as all the fight comes out of him.  "Certainly no worse bein' useful to you all 'steada them..."

The other two previously captured paladins join more eagerly than the possession victim and cultist, but in the end your party is bolstered by four as the work of cleaning the chapel begins in earnest.  Even with Aron's advice, you have fair difficulty locating the hidden switch that opens into a sizable hidden chamber beneath the altar.  Obviously untouched in the last few dozen years, a great cache of impeccably labeled healing potions line shelves built into the wall, three deep.  

After working for a time, someone considers the other rooms, and quickly discovers a strongbox in the Half-Demon's chambers heavily laden with treasures.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Two of the ghouls were clerics of Kabriri.  They had silver unholy symbols, a pair of +1 studded leathers, and (in total) 2 divine scrolls of summon monster V
The demon in the courtyard had only its powers and claws.
Nulkineth (the half-demon inquisitor) had a +1 battle aspergillum, a +1 breastplate, heavy steel shield, unholy symbol of Kabriri, and powdered silver worth 250gp
His strongbox contains 3,827 gold pieces, 710 silver, a beryl worth 500gp, three opals worth 100gp each, a golden holy symbol of Saranrae and another of Iomedae, a _knight's pennon of battle_, a +1 chain shirt, and a +1 returning dagger

And finally, the cache includes three well-made (masterwork) backpacks, designed precisely for the purpose of moving the potions.  Mechanically, the potions are sufficient to grant your army the Healing Potions resource, with 3 uses.


Some time later, the chapel already much improved, the setting sun casts a brilliant burst of colorful radiance across the eastern wall.  The broken remnants of stained glass windows facing west give faint homage to what once must have been a truly awe-inspiring daily display.  Perhaps unfortunately, they also announce the impossibility of returning to the army before nightfall.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn nods and smiles, keeping an eye on the three rescued paladins (primarily) as he also begins working to clean up the sanctuary. He even incorporates _Enlarge Person_ and _Bull's Strength_ magic to move the larger rubble and clear the space of the worst of the offending detritus and abyssal symbols. After the largest unholy objects are cleared and the altar righted, he makes his way to the bodies of the dead, laying in the courtyard where he left them, and takes advantage of his size and increased strength to dig graves deeply enough that they cannot be easily exhumed. Afterwards he places the bodies inside and leaves them ready for a proper funeral before turning to the dead enemies. Filburn digs another mass grave for the dead demon, demon-worshiper, and re-killed undead, tossing in their bodies and piling stone and rubble on it, just in case.

Once this is all done he returns to the sanctuary in time to see the sun going down. "I've prepared graves for the dead. We should hold a funeral for them and commit them to the good gods keeping. The enemy are buried already, if anyone wishes to say something there. How shall we purge the sanctuary of the magical evil? Does anyone have sufficient magical power? Or do we need to enlist divine aid somehow? What more can we do for this place? We can't leave it desecrated tomorrow morning..."

Baerlyon continues to be somewhat subdued, only addressing its wielder when asked for advise or thoughts. It appears the days events have left an impression even upon the black blade, cooling its usually talkative nature.

----------


## BelGareth

grace had removed her helm, it lay somehwere on a pew that had been straightened against the disorder of the room, it seemed like a bulwark against the tide of chaos, a beach head to stem the flow. And stem the flow she did, as she moved about in earnest, tidying the place, dragging out rotten things, corrupt things, and other debris, she worked diligently, as if nothing else mattered. She merely nodded to the others as they assisted, even the rescued paladins, they would wait, this place needed to be restored as soon as possible. 

It wasn't until Filburn spoke up that she realized she was exhausted, and let herself rest, sitting down sideways on a pew, her feet suddenly began hurting, throbbing in painful waves. 
* "Yes, we need to rededicate this temple, but I do not have such a power in me, perhaps we can do what we will and beg the divine powers to assist?"* she looks to the fallen paladins. *"I can at least assist you back on your path, if that be the path you wish to go? I cannot atone for your sins, but I can bring you to the path, and point you in the right direction? We can start with a devotional to the fallen here"* she draws forth _Radiance_ *"This is a holy relic of my lord The Inheritor,"* she says, kneeling down and beginning an adhoc devotional *"come, sit, and touch the blade with your right hand, just as She will raise your right arm to strike your enemies, strengthen your arm in times of need, and is always with you, like an eternal companion."* she looks to Sandra *"Paladin Livingston, please begin by reciting the Acts."* she says simply. 

*Spoiler*
Show



Grace
*HP's:* 47/88
*AC:* 27
*FF:* 14 *T:* 26
*Effects:* Angelic Halo (~3/6 minutes), Bless Weapon 16/30)
*Powers/day:* Terendelev's Scale of Grace 0/3 day, MP's 0/5 day, LoH 0/9 day, Smite Evil 0/2 day, Divine Bond 0/1 day

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn quietly observes the paladins, content to take a spot at the rear of the group and silently mouth the portions he remembers.

*My power is arcane, but some of yours is divine, Filburn. At least say a prayer for both of us as you participate,* sends Baerlyon telepathically as the half-elf watches and listens. The swordsman nods and bows his head, silently praying to the good gods that some divine blessings be rained down here, especially from the Inheritor.

----------


## JWallyR

From his position near the periphery, Morevek watches the devotees of the Inheritor with an inscrutable expression. As Grace begins to lead in a more structured re-dedication, the swordsman shifts from a simple stance of readiness to a more formal "at ease" posture, his blade hidden momentarily behind his own slender body, but readied nonetheless. The merest inclination of his head hints at the respect held for their beliefs, even if Morevek seems not to share them, or at least their fervency.

----------


## MuffinMan

> Once this is all done he returns to the sanctuary in time to see the sun going down. "I've prepared graves for the dead. We should hold a funeral for them and commit them to the good gods keeping. The enemy are buried already, if anyone wishes to say something there. How shall we purge the sanctuary of the magical evil? Does anyone have sufficient magical power? Or do we need to enlist divine aid somehow? What more can we do for this place? We can't leave it desecrated tomorrow morning..."


"I will say words for all of the fallen," Waylan replies. "Estig the Hunter holds no animosity when the hunt is complete. We may hope that, in death, the souls of even the enemy may find a path to eventual salvation." He conducts a short no-frills Erastilian funeral ceremony, concluding with a splash of holy water above the burial grounds.

"As to re-consecrating this place, I am not sure... I have heard stories about magicks powerful enough to sway the gods' favor, but such arts are beyond my knowledge. Barring any remaining enemy to fight, or evil artifact to remove, all I can do is pray. And pray I shall."

He watches in respectful silence as Grace leads the liberated paladins in the sacred rites of her order. _It's better this way, with one of their own..._ The sunset reflecting off the remaining stained glass interrupts his meditations, however. "The night draws near... As much as I would like to be safely back in camp I must advise against trying to make the journey tonight - we're in no condition for another sortee. These ruins are likely to be the most defensible position for miles around - unless anyone else has another idea?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Waylan steps outside, as Sandra Livingston nods and rises and faces the altar.  As an Erastillan prayer of repose and well-earned rest is read over the fallen paladins, the chapel is filled with the words of the _Acts of Iomedae:_

"Your hunt having reached its end, and fire burning warmly in the hearth..."
"Iomedae first slew Nakorshor'mond, cutting the unconscious bodies of her circle from the beast's stomachs..."

"may your weary arms find rest beneath the eaves.  Here, surrounded by family and friends..."
"In her second miraculous act, she defeated a coven of witches in the city of Senghor, freeing the city from their tyranny."

"where all come together eternally, may your souls enjoy the fruits of your labor."
"From the back of a flying griffon, she hewed Segruchen the Iron Gargoyle's wings from his body..."

Several minutes pass such, as fallen crusaders are laid to rest and the survivors reaffirm their faith and resolve.  Chadley and the less-religious members of the party watch with varying degrees of unease and reverence, but wisely Chadley at least chooses to not interrupt, or indeed draw any attention to himself at all.  In the end, it is perhaps unsurprisingly the Erastillan priest who begins the practical preparations for nightfall in earnest.  In the keep, only the dining hall and high priests quarters remain both suitable shelter and relatively free of the demon's taint.  ((the small room beside the chapel where the ghoul once rang the bell, and the top-right room where Morevek first encountered Chadley- perhaps also the damaged stables, though there are fallen walls))

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If @Gwynfrid has input, I'm always eager to read RP posts.  Regardless, let me know where and how you choose to prepare for nightfall.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn finds himself drawn in both the direction of the funeral and the paladins' prayers, eventually settling on a place where he can (mentally) drift between the two as he silently prays. As night falls he considers their options for a moment before deciding upon the dining room. "Morevek, Elrembriel, can you both help me clear out the dining hall? I'd like to stay close to the sanctuary overnight but there were too many grisly meals there for comfort yet. We can provide enough light to get it cleared out, I think..." he asks the other arcane spellcasters as he begins working to make the space comfortable for everyone, including Auspice. "It might be tight, but if any of us have mastered _Rope Trick_ and we can figure out how to get the horse inside, it might be worth it...At least we have many additional watchstanders. Who will stand with this Chadley character?"

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek nods before moving to assist Filburn in clearing of the dining room, the slender swordsman frequently resorting to castings of _Mage Hand_ to direct smaller bits of detritus out of the room and into the courtyard area.




> "It might be tight, but if any of us have mastered _Rope Trick_ and we can figure out how to get the horse inside, it might be worth it...At least we have many additional watchstanders. Who will stand with this Chadley character?"


"I have not... studied _Rope Trick_," murmurs Morevek, "but I will stand watch with... and perhaps _for_ Chadley."

----------


## Gwynfrid

Even in her exhaustion, Elrembriel isn't about to leave her share of work to others. Her fatigue is more emotional than physical, and she oddly finds a bit of solace in the exertion of clearing the rubble away, restoring order to pews, and the like. Her most extensive contribution is magical, however, as she waves dirt, blood, grease, gore, demon ichor and worse substances away from the walls, ground, windows and what's left of furniture throughout the temple. Her application of detection spells considerably eases the discovery of any hidden areas, and she makes certain that no magical aura, however faint, has escaped her attention and analysis. She finishes with each of her coworkers, to clear them of all visible traces of blood from combat, and sweat from their hard work.

When Sandra, Grace, and the two other paladins begin their recitation of the holy text, the young elf listens with proper reverence, even though the formality of it all fails to resonate with her. Instead, she keeps a more personal, silent prayer to the goddess. Something in her vaguely recognizes and accepts the immensity of her privilege, having had a personal vision of the Lady of Valor even as she barely had heard of Her before, while these knights have dedicated their whole lives to Her service. _Lady, you saved us all this day, and through you we were able to rescue a handful of innocents. Give us the strength to continue on this impossible mission._ The recounting of Iomedae's Acts, all of them seemingly just as impossible challenges as that presently in front of the companions, is a tiny bit of reassurance.

When the discussion moves to how to spend the night in safety, she nods. "I couldn't make another step, and I'm nearly at the end of my arcane energy, too. I never learned the spell you speak of, but..." She doesn't finish. "Dear Waylan, I trust a hunter is never without trapmaking tools. Surely, you have some rope, don't you? If you could just lend it to me?"  She gratefully takes the essential item from the Erastilan priest, and, a knowing smile on her lips, trust in the goddess in her eyes, she invokes her given magic one more time:

"Alors que guette l'infernal déluge,
À l'abri des abyssales hordes
Cette nuit, nous aurons un refuge
Là-haut, au bout de cette corde!"

The blueish light erupts from her fingertips, covering the rope, and it rises in the air, straight as a ramrod.

*Spoiler*
Show

She casts Detect Secret Doors. It lasts 6 minutes and detects in a 60ft-cone in a round, so she should be able to scan most of the temple grounds.

She uses as many castings of Detect Magic as necessary to examine every aura she finds.

Prestidigitation lasts an hour and can clean objects within one cubic foot in a round, and anyway she can cast it again if necessary.

Finally, she uses her last Mythic Power point to cast Rope Trick.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn nods in gratitude to his companions as they set up the camping space and determine details like watches and the _Rope Trick_. "That is really handy, Elrembriel. Thank you," he says with a sharp tic as his sword shares silent commentary. "Let's try to make camp and set up some watches. I know I won't be all that useful without some spells again, so it would be great if someone else stood the first watch. I can take the third watch and wait for the dawn down with Auspice..."

----------


## MuffinMan

"I can take the second watch," Waylan volunteers simply, "although my senses are not as keen in the dark as some of yours."

----------


## Farmerbink

The evening proves a solemn affair.  Having proven victorious over another small pocket of demonic oppression, the heroes take what amounts to a break to tenderly begin the process of undoing what they can of the lingering taint.  As the rescued trio of crusaders dutifully recites the holy words of their order, Morevek catches a few glimpses of Chadley's lips moving in tandem- seemingly of their own accord.  When the cultist notices Morevek's attention, he offers an annoyed sneer, apparently unaware of his own subconscious memories surfacing.  The rough man helps with the mundane cleanup with only a little reluctance, seemingly eager to impress his newfound "captors."

As night falls in earnest, some patron beyond Elrembriel's understanding calls the mentioned spell to her hand.  With ease that's still a little starting to her, a seemingly tiny pocket of otherworldly space opens at the top of the rope.  The heroes and their charges have little difficulty climbing the rope (placed such as to use the wall as a brace) into the rafters overhead and said space beyond.  It _does_ suddenly begin rejecting people before the entire party climbs inside, but with the exception of Auspice, who cannot climb, the first 8 creatures to enter are safely tucked away.  *Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm going to rule that familiars _do_ take one of the 8 spaces, since there are very few apparently negative aspects to having a familiar and I know of no justification for a familiar to not be a creature.  That leaves in total the 5 heroes, 3 rescued paladins, 1 rescued cultist, 2 familiars, and Auspice to be accounted for.  It is possible that who's in and who's out may matter, so please make that choice as necessary.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As the magic seems to resist creatures entering Filburn does some math and looks around. "If Morevek and...Chadley, is it?...will stand watch with me at the end of the night, then at least during that window everyone is accounted and mostly-comfortable," he suggests with a questioning tone. "Who wants the other watches? And remember - some of the eldest demons can teleport and ambushes are likely. If you are on watch you need to be _alert_..." he warns.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan has been quietly mulling over the logistics and he speaks up with a proposal. "Elrembriel and Grace may watch first, if it pleases them, while Private Livingston and I take the middle shift. Between Auspice, Kestros, and Sruech'ul we have many extra eyes to keep watch, as well."

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek turns a silent, appraising gaze upon Chadley before turning to give a curt, if graceful, nod in Filburn's direction. The tiefling grasps his blade's handle and briefly rests the flat of its blade in the palm of his other hand before smoothly sliding it into its sheathe, and without another word he strides toward the rope and begins his ascent, disappearing suddenly from view.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Planning to begin his rest, and then (as time permits) to creat a Spell-scar of Glitterdust.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel sighs. "I have little combat magic left, other than this wand. But my eyes and ears can serve. Lady Grace, I will be at your command... But, with your permission, if we are attacked, my plan will be to go invisible and go find the others for help."

----------


## Farmerbink

As the heroes settle in for the night, keenly aware of the various complications in their resting situation, an uneasy rest begins to settle.  Elrembriel and Grace dutifully keep watch, the room lit by _Radiance_ and a torch (carefully placed to reveal the room without revealing the watchers unnecessarily).  The minutes tick by, leaving hours in their wake, thankfully uneventfully.  

The pair is startled when Waylan appears from literally nowhere, though they quickly return to whatever ease a night surrounded by both literal and metaphorical darkness can bring.  Private Livingston climbs out after Waylan, and the pair take up positions in fairly defendable corners.  With another torch (or perhaps a small fire), the room glows warmly without being oppressive or stifling.  

After what feels like days, Morevek leads the final trio from the safety of the _rope trick,_ and the night's last watch begins.  Unable to easily track the passage of night from indoors, the resting heroes rise early for lack of certainty more than anything else.  As you break your fast and emerge to see what's happened in the night, you find dawn only minutes away.  Perhaps surprisingly, and certainly grateful, you find that nothing seems to have changed in the chapel.  The recently-interred fallen lie undisturbed, and the pyre of slain demons smolders untouched in the darkness.  

In the chapel, still woefully neglected, but no longer showing obvious signs of demonic abuse, Grace begins her morning rites.  With a sudden glare, the sun breaks the horizon, flooding the room with light through the remnants of the stained glass.  _Radiance_ bursts into light, almost its rival, and a sudden sense of _rightness_ overthrows on the gloomy night.  Where moments before darkness and uncertainty reigned, you get the sense that you're actually making a difference.  The world itself is better off for the previous day's efforts.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

In case it weren't clear, you've found what you came for here, cleared the chapel of its demonic intruders, and generally made the area a better place.  Welcome to *LEVEL 7!*

Also of note, as dawn breaks, _Radiance's_ enhancement bonus permanently increases to +2.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As he lay down in his bedroll, purchased what seems like a lifetime ago when his only goal was to become a noble squire to a holy-knight, Filburn prays silently to the powers of good. Desperately willing them to bless the party's efforts in restoring this chapel and heal their bodies and souls of the wounds received - including their new...companions - he also invests a moment to pray for the practical. Thinking to his few, meager magical items he considers how much harder things would be without their power and hopes that somehow they might last long enough to see this to the end...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show




> Riftwarden Orphan
> 
> Mythic bonus: Gain a +4 trait bonus on caster level checks to penetrate a demons spell resistance. Once per day, you can recharge a charged magic item by expending one use of mythic power. Doing so adds a number of charges equal to 1d10 + your mythic tier to the item, up to its normal maximum number of charges.


(1d10+1)[*2*] to add some charges to Filburn's _Chime of Opening_.

Fortitude save vs DC 18 to remove the negative level: (1d20+5)[*7*]

For better or worse, Filburn wakes up for his watch and spends much of the early morning pouring over his spellbook and drilling with his black blade. As he notes that he still feels _less_ than usual he drinks a potion (of _Restoration_) and continues his daily routine in the early-morning dark.

He's there to see dawn break and smiles simply at the hopeful sight before turning to the others expectantly. "We need to be back with the army already. Can we do more here, or is it time to go?" he asks, mostly directing the question to Waylan and Grace as he trusts their expertise in the divine.

----------


## JWallyR

The sunrise washes over Morevek's face, save for his black-pool eyes, which seem to swallow up the light that touches them. He does not turn to face Filburn, but murmurs, "Gods willing, they have been preserved from... what other horrors lurk, while we tarried. But I feel we have done what can be done, with what we have..."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Character sheet updated to 7. Dunno if our sacred casters have any magic to rededicate the sanctuary, but that's all that jumps out at me.

----------


## BelGareth

Grace stood her watch stoically, the scene was still fresh, but so too was the hard work they had put in to cleaning up. They would not be able to rededicate the temple, it will have to be something she does on her way back perhaps? she would have to make a mental note to return, and bring a cleric powerful enough to assist. She smiled as Waylan surprised them both, nodding to the companion, she turned her watch over and saying a small prayer, turned into the void of sleep.

Awakening refreshed, she felt much stronger than before, perhaps it was the constant fighting, the fatigue from yesterday seemed to fall off her like a snakes skin, molting in the light of the morning. She began preparing her daily routine, _just_ before dawn, holding _Radiance_ out like she did, reverently holding the reliquary weapon before her as the focus of her faith and prayers, and at the end of her prayers, the sunlight peaked through the stained glass windows, once it touched the blade, it seemed to adsorb the light, reflecting out one hundred fold, it was blinding, and spectacular all at once, Grace held up a hand to cover her eyes as the other held the shining sword.

It passed almost as quickly as it happened, but everyone saw it, everyone _felt_ it. A completeness, we are making a _difference._

She stood up, a large smile on her face, ready to go she nods at Morevek's words *"Agreed, will will have to come back with a higher ranking clergy if we want to do anything further here, and I think that is an apt sign of our progress here, we should be good to leave."
*
*Spoiler*
Show


All leveled up

Grace
*HP's:* 107/107
*AC:* 27
*FF:* 14 *T:* 26
*CMD:* 25 *FCMD:* 24
*Effects:* 
*Powers/day:* Terendelev's Scale of Grace 3/3 day, MP's 5/5 day, LoH 9/9 day, Smite Evil 3/3 day, Divine Bond 1/1 day
*Spells:*
[1] Bless Weapon
[1] Divine Favor
[1] Lesser Restoration
[2] Righteous Vigor
[2] Righteous Blood

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel is grateful for a real night, her body and mind utterly drained by the day on the road and the constant stress of fighting for her life. As the companions gather at first light, she observes Grace praying. As usual, she declines to participate directly, preferring to stand in the back to add her own, silent inner conversation with the awesome warrior goddess that blessed her with such strength.

When the light floods the whole chapel and calls _Radiance_ to its glorious appearance, she is awed, but not surprised. _Yes. We did help you, a little, and of course, the sun marks the occasion. Thank you, my Lady._

Stricken by a flash of insight, she quickly takes out her book of spells and begins to pen some formulas that just sprung to her mind...

*Spoiler*
Show

Level up nearly done:

max hp/lvl + 3/level (exposed to awfulness) + Con + FCB= 6+3+1+1, total 82
no changes to BAB or saves
spell slots +1 L1 +1 L4
2 new spells: Conjuration Foil, Arcane Eye
skills +7 ranks
feat - tbd
I need to update the familiar

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan awakens, still feeling drained from the demonic predations of the previous day. He makes his way to the chapel just in time to see the outpouring of divine radiance from the eponymous blade in Grace's hand. Instinctively he kneels and bows his head in prayer, adding a few quiet words of gratitude to the holy ambiance of the scene.

"Indeed, there is nothing more I can do for this place at this time. But I am ready to depart - it will be good to rejoin the army and tell them of our victory here."

*Spoiler: OOC - Horse Barding?*
Show


Farmerbink - Auspice took the Light Armor Proficiency feat upon level up. Is it reasonable to imagine that barding for a combat-trained warhorse might be acquirable once we rejoin the army camp?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn looks at Waylan and mumbles something about the other man looking horrible..."Here, this helped me today," he says as he passes the cleric a potion of _Restoration_.

----------


## Farmerbink

Largely rejuvenated by the night of uneventful rest and the experience of Iomedae's approval, the party prepares to depart the chapel.  Once more, Tyrandelev's legacy is felt as Waylan makes use of her gleaming scale to return Auspice to the flatlands below.  As you climb below the edge, on the west side of the narrow mesa, you put the sun behind the red-dirt escarpment and plunge yourselves into a strange, ruddy sort of twilight.

The descent itself is thankfully uneventful, though you're forced to guess if it's a result of your expunging of the nearby threats or their presumed caution to reengage with your mythic and divine might.  Your trail from the day before is relatively easy to retrace.  As you approach the site of the battle with the demonic aurochs, you drive away a dozen hideously misshapen buzzards.  They squawk angrily at the disruption, but despite what must be a demonic taint they remain animalistic scavengers- unwilling to attack a living party when plenty of meat remains for the taking nearby.  

Peering at the sky, with some mixture of curiosity and unease, Elrembriel clearly identifies a pair of _Vrocks_ circling amongst the vultures.  Out of reasonable arrow range, the question remains whether and if you care to try and drive the winged demons away.  For now, they seem content to watch, and perhaps return to overseeing their macabre feast in your wake....
*Spoiler: Vrocks*
Show


Mechanically, they are _large_- probably large enough to be ridden, though from the ground it's impossible (with the perception checks I rolled for you) to know whether or not they are _being_ ridden.  They're enough of a threat in their own right to be dangerous if you care to (probably magically?) pick this fight.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn does everything he can to help the less physically fit members of the party safely descend from the heights before taking his position near the front of the group and scouting ahead with Morevek. When they see the vultures he seems unimpressed, but does briefly look to see what their grisly feast used to be. However, at the sight of the much more dangerous vrocks he gets all the company together and points them out. "I can't quite place those, but they're big enough to be a real threat. On one hand I don't know that we should pick fights with every demon we come across, but those ones might be worth clearing out...What do you all think? With some magic a couple of us could fly up there and meet them directly..." he says, doing his best to sound neither boastful nor unconfident in front of the recently rescued paladins.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

I need to prepare spells better, so for now I will stick with what I've had Filburn prepared previously. That said, I can use the "freebie" from my bonded item (the Black Blade) to cast _Fly_ to take to the air. If anyone else could join Filburn than this is possibly a fight we could do without being at a huge disadvantage. Unfortunately I can only make one PC fly, so.../shrug

----------


## BelGareth

Grace helped as best she could with the descent, but she wasn't much help in her armor and shield, it was all she could do to just get her self down in one piece, once she did, she frowned, the constant weight of the red twilight pulled on her, it was like descending into another world. Somewhat annoyed, she unslings her shield, and moves along. 

*"I'm not really sure we should, they could be placed here to slow our progress, and if only a few of us can engage them, that feels like a trap to me"*

*Spoiler*
Show




Grace
*HP's:* 107/107
*AC:* 27
*FF:* 14 *T:* 26
*CMD:* 25 *FCMD:* 24
*Effects:* 
*Powers/day:* Terendelev's Scale of Grace 3/3 day, MP's 5/5 day, LoH 9/9 day, Smite Evil 3/3 day, Divine Bond 1/1 day
*Spells:*
[1] Bless Weapon
[1] Divine Favor
[1] Lesser Restoration
[2] Righteous Vigor
[2] Righteous Blood

----------


## MuffinMan

> Filburn looks at Waylan and mumbles something about the other man looking horrible..."Here, this helped me today," he says as he passes the cleric a potion of _Restoration_.


Waylan takes the offered potion with a word of thanks and gulps it down without hesitation.

Upon seeing the vrocks circling overhead, Waylan immediately calls Kestros in to return and perch upon his shoulder while he readies his bow, just in case. He holds a hand up to shield his eyes while he peers upwards, gauging the distance. "Not an easy shot from here..." he admits. "Using Terendelev's scale I could _Levitate_ one or two of us to greater height, and with Deadeye's blessing one of us may _Fly_ like Kestros here..." He sniffs, "but it hardly seems worth it. They're no threat once we rejoin the main company, and I think keeping our movements secret is a lost cause. Let them have their tainted feast."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

1 casting of _Fly_ and 1 or 2 uses of _Levitate_ to contribute, but advise not picking the fight

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel chimes in: "I can make everyone fly if we have to, but that would exhaust much of my magic. If they don't attack us, it may be wise to leave them be..." 

*Spoiler*
Show

Knowledge(Planes) (1d20+15)[*20*]

----------

